#ubuntu-bugs 2007-03-26
<ubotu> New bug: #96107 in acpi-support (main) "[feisty]  asus wireless led incorrect behaviour" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96107
<ubotu> New bug: #96112 in tracker (universe) "[apport]  tracker-search-tool crashed with SIGSEGV in tracker_search_text_detailed()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96112
<ubotu> New bug: #96113 in vbetool (main) "[apport]  vbetool crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96113
<ubotu> New bug: #96114 in pciutils (main) "Unknown Device ID's." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96114
<ubotu> New bug: #96115 in ubiquity (main) "Grub Install Failed, Fatal Error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96115
<ubotu> New bug: #96116 in avifile (universe) "avifile-win32-plugin doesn't install in Feisty (beta)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96116
<ubotu> New bug: #96117 in Ubuntu "Cannot mount volume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96117
<ubotu> New bug: #96118 in usplash (main) "CD Splash screen clipped on ATI All in Wonder Radeon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96118
<ubotu> New bug: #96119 in ddd (universe) "Problem with menu "cant grab pointer"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96119
<ubotu> New bug: #96121 in gocr (universe) "[apport]  gocr crashed with SIGFPE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96121
<ubotu> New bug: #96120 in gnucash (universe) "Dependancy problem with installation of gnucash in feisty" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96120
<ubotu> New bug: #96122 in usplash (main) "[apport]  usplash crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96122
<ubotu> New bug: #96123 in Ubuntu "feisty-7.04 server cd does not boot with kvm or qemu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96123
<ubotu> New bug: #96124 in software-properties (main) "[apport]  software-properties-gtk crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96124
<ubotu> New bug: #96127 in xserver-xgl (universe) "[apport]  Xgl crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96127
<ubotu> New bug: #96130 in Ubuntu "Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD-card reader doesn't work anymore " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96130
<ubotu> New bug: #96131 in compiz (main) "[apport]  gtk-window-decorator crashed with SIGSEGV in cairo_set_source_rgba()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96131
<ubotu> New bug: #96133 in nautilus (main) "nautilus relies on metacity to tell it how many desktops it should appear on" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96133
<ubotu> New bug: #96134 in tilda (universe) "[apport]  tilda crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96134
<ubotu> New bug: #96132 in Ubuntu "[X]  Close deletes all info in "About Me."" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96132
<ubotu> New bug: #96135 in Ubuntu "Gaim 2.0.0 Beta3.1 Crash during mid-chat" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96135
<ubotu> New bug: #96136 in gnome-media (main) "gnome-volume-control keeps turning off microphone playback" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96136
<ubotu> New bug: #96137 in kdebase (main) "kwin is not good at managing NEEDS_ATTENTION" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96137
<ubotu> New bug: #96140 in Ubuntu "Feisty doesn't add NTFS partitions to Places" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96140
<ubotu> New bug: #96138 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XPending()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96138
<ubotu> New bug: #96139 in samba (main) "[apport]  net crashed with SIGSEGV in run_rpc_command()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96139
<ubotu> New bug: #96141 in Ubuntu "/home directories are readable for everyone" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96141
<ubotu> New bug: #96142 in xchat (universe) "X-Chat does not fully support irc: URI scheme" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96142
<ubotu> New bug: #96143 in roundup (universe) "problems when upgrading to feisty from dapper using gui" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96143
<Nafallo> that's because jumping over releases are not supported...
<Nafallo> dooh
<ubotu> New bug: #96145 in xemacs21 (universe) "font-lock doesn't refontify buffer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96145
<ajmitch> Nafallo: people expect to be able to upgrade from an LTS to the latest whatever
<Nafallo> they should be larted! :-)
<caravena> Mr. cjwatson in private message
<caravena> You read message?
<ajmitch> I doubt he's still awake
<Nafallo> caravena: I sure hope he's asleep :-)
<caravena> Nafallo: You read message private?
<ubotu> New bug: #96146 in rhythmbox (main) "[apport]  rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in PyEval_EvalFrameEx()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96146
<ubotu> New bug: #96147 in Ubuntu "brltty driver interferes with USB serial dongles" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96147
<Nafallo> caravena: when I'm not busy I do.
<Nafallo> caravena: but before you send in private you should ask the person... that's good manors.
<caravena> Nafallo: In channel ubuntu-laptop user contac to canonical
<caravena> Nafallo: You work for canonical?
<Nafallo> caravena: no
<ajmitch> ah, I see mjg59 is there anyway
<ubotu> New bug: #96148 in kdepim (main) "KOrganizer Doesn't Respect The Time Zone Of Imported Calendars/Events" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96148
<ubotu> New bug: #96149 in network-manager (main) "Network-manager use of keyring is extremely annoying" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96149
<ubotu> New bug: #96150 in Ubuntu "disk trashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96150
<ubotu> New bug: #96151 in kdebase "kcmclock does not change to correct location" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96151
<ubotu> New bug: #96152 in gnome-btdownload (main) "[apport]  gnome-btdownload crashed with GError in <module>()" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96152
<ubotu> New bug: #96153 in rhythmbox (main) "[feisty]  rhythmbox hangs between songs when not connected to the internet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96153
<ubotu> New bug: #96154 in Ubuntu "File navigator (nautilus) doesn't alow me to cut files or folders" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96154
<ubotu> New bug: #96155 in Ubuntu "CTL-ALT-BKSP does not restart the desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96155
<ubotu> New bug: #96190 in xfburn (main) "xfburn includes dependency on obsolete binary cdrecord" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96190
<ubotu> New bug: #96191 in Ubuntu "Incomplete installation dialog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96191
<ubotu> New bug: #96192 in Ubuntu "X crashes on logout, restart, or switch to text console" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96192
<ubotu> New bug: #96193 in xfburn (main) "xfburn includes dependency on obsolete package mkisofs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96193
<ubotu> New bug: #96194 in control-center (main) "[apport]  gnome-theme-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in strrchr()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96194
<ubotu> New bug: #96195 in Ubuntu "touchpad cursor  "jumps"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96195
<ubotu> New bug: #96196 in update-manager (main) "Kernel Panic after reboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96196
<ubotu> New bug: #96189 in apt (main) "[apport]  apt-cache crashed with signal 7" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96189
<ubotu> New bug: #96197 in nautilus (main) "The "Report a bug" option is a pain and should be removed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96197
<ubotu> New bug: #96198 in acpi (main) "sound buttons change the wrong sound output, and general lack of polish in automagic setup and sound preferences" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96198
<ubotu> New bug: #96199 in libxklavier (main) "Feisty libxklavier11 requires obsolete package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96199
<ubotu> New bug: #96200 in Ubuntu "The services administration tool freezes on startup (feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96200
<ubotu> New bug: #96204 in Ubuntu "Shouldn't the volume control manager be available in gnomes menu?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96204
<ubotu> New bug: #96201 in software-properties (main) "Installer Crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96201
<ubotu> New bug: #96202 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "linux-image-2.6.20-13-generic misidentifies hard drive (sda instead of hda )" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96202
<ubotu> New bug: #96205 in Ubuntu "Feisty Fawn beta Partitioner hangs @ 46%" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96205
<ubotu> New bug: #96206 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96206
<ubotu> New bug: #96207 in pciutils (main) "Feisty package pciutils depends on "obsolete" package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96207
<ubotu> New bug: #96208 in compiz (main) "Compiz doesn't work, but Beryl does" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96208
<ubotu> New bug: #96212 in Ubuntu "compiz works only on low resolution and then crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96212
<ubotu> New bug: #96213 in Ubuntu "won't install on Dell 640m with 1400x900 screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96213
<ubotu> New bug: #96215 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV (during screensaver or power state change?)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96215
<ubotu> New bug: #96214 in Ubuntu "gdesklets don't work on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96214
<macogw> ok thats not a bug. you have to ADD it to your config
<Toxicity999> You know the bot can't hear you right?
<Toxicity999> Lol
<macogw> hehe yeah just talking out loud
<macogw> er thinking out type
<macogw> O_o
<Toxicity999> lol.
<ubotu> New bug: #96217 in Ubuntu "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96217
<ubotu> New bug: #96216 in linux-meta (main) "unavailable upgrade for linux restricted modules" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96216
<ubotu> New bug: #96218 in gthumb (main) "gThumb Save As does not remember last saved file-type" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96218
<ubotu> New bug: #96219 in iputils (main) "Tracepath fails (Feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96219
<ubotu> New bug: #96220 in gthumb (main) "gThumb > Save As > Does not append file extension to file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96220
<ubotu> New bug: #96221 in scim (main) "[apport]  scim-launcher crashed with SIGSEGV in QTextCodec::fromUnicode()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96221
<ubotu> New bug: #96222 in Ubuntu "after update, wireless missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96222
<ubotu> New bug: #96223 in Ubuntu "Wireless Driver Crashes Ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96223
<ubotu> New bug: #96224 in usplash (main) "usplash colour distortion" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96224
<ubotu> New bug: #96225 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96225
<ubotu> New bug: #96226 in totem (main) "Totem crashes in fullscreen mode while running Beryl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96226
<ubotu> New bug: #96227 in democracyplayer (universe) "[apport]  democracyplayer crashed with TypeError in __new__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96227
<ubotu> New bug: #96228 in kdeutils (main) "superkaramba crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96228
<ubotu> New bug: #96231 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96231
<ubotu> New bug: #96232 in kdebase (main) "Highlighting a text in Konqueror makes lower parts of letters ('y', 'g' etc.) invisible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96232
<ubotu> New bug: #96230 in acpi-support (main) "No sound after resuming from hibernation" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96230
<ubotu> New bug: #96233 in bicyclerepair (main) "bicyclerepair dependency error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96233
<ubotu> New bug: #96234 in xorg-server (main) "[apport]  Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV in _dl_tls_get_addr_soft()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96234
<ubotu> New bug: #96235 in Ubuntu "todays upgrade package missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96235
<ubotu> New bug: #96236 in Ubuntu "Computer doesn't power off after shutdown (Feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96236
<ubotu> New bug: #96237 in Ubuntu "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96237
<ubotu> New bug: #96238 in beryl-manager (universe) "missing beryl-xgl causes issues for xgl users" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96238
<Admiral_Chicago> as a reminder, logging in as graphical root is a bad idea correct?
<Admiral_Chicago> afaik, we discourage that behavior no?
<RAOF> Admiral_Chicago: Yes
<RAOF> Also, why ask this on #ubuntu-bugs?
<RAOF> :)
<Admiral_Chicago> RAOF: so how will I treat bug #49950
<ubotu> Malone bug 49950 in kubuntu-meta "The error message: "The process for the system protocol died unexpectedly" triggers many problems, when logged in as graphical root in Kubuntu Dapper" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/49950
<RAOF> Presumably as low priority, but unless there's some good reason why it *can't* work running as root, it's still a bug.
<ubotu> New bug: #96240 in compiz (main) "blank screen when coming back from suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96240
<Admiral_Chicago> RAOF: will you leave a comment saying that for my chicago loco'ers to see
<Admiral_Chicago> we are doing a little bug work tutorial.
<RAOF> You mean, on that bug report?  Also, you might want to ask someone with a little bit more offical relationship to Ubuntu :)
<Admiral_Chicago> i see now. the description is terrible
<Admiral_Chicago> :(
<ubotu> New bug: #96241 in Ubuntu "Adept details shows X errors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96241
<ubotu> New bug: #96242 in Ubuntu "Azureus opens then closes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96242
<ubotu> New bug: #96243 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "sound(gnome) crash after upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96243
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
<ubotu> New bug: #96244 in tzdata (main) "Mongolia is not DST anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96244
<ubotu> New bug: #96245 in xscreensaver (main) "some screen savers displaying outside the preview window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96245
<ubotu> New bug: #96246 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "there is no way to send contact details by email" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96246
<ubotu> New bug: #96247 in gtkhtml3.8 (main) "Libgtkhtml3 packet impossible to install causing Gnucash to be not installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96247
<ubotu> New bug: #96248 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in savageGetLock()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96248
<ubotu> New bug: #96249 in gnome-utils (main) "[apport]  gnome-screenshot crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96249
<ubotu> New bug: #96250 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV in Arts::Dispatcher::terminate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96250
<ubotu> New bug: #96251 in texlive-extra (universe) "semantic.sty: Command \@temp already defined" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96251
<ubotu> New bug: #96252 in Ubuntu "Feisty contains a "Debian Etch" background picture" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96252
<ubotu> New bug: #96253 in nautilus (main) "search does not show correct results nor correct location" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96253
<ubotu> New bug: #96254 in restricted-manager (main) "[apport]  restricted-manager crashed with ValueError in command()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96254
<ubotu> New bug: #96255 in balazar (universe) "[apport]  balazar crashed with TypeError in _soya.render()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96255
<Amaranth> anyone know what i should do with bugs like bug 92650 ?
<ubotu> Malone bug 92650 in compiz "compiz.real.crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92650
<Amaranth> ask for specifics and hope to get a response or reject as far too vague?
<ubotu> New bug: #96256 in sear (universe) "[apport]  sear-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96256
<pochu> Amaranth: I would reject it, since there is no crash file
<Amaranth> done
<ubotu> New bug: #96257 in Ubuntu "Hibernate option should not show when swap not present" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96257
<ubotu> New bug: #96258 in rdiff-backup (main) "[apport]  rdiff-backup crashed with AttributeError in isinccompressed()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96258
<ubotu> New bug: #96259 in Ubuntu "No sound" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96259
<ubotu> New bug: #96260 in network-manager-openvpn (universe) "n-m-openvpn erases resolv.conf info" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96260
<ubotu> New bug: #96261 in democracyplayer (universe) "[apport]  democracyplayer crashed with TypeError in __new__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96261
<ubotu> New bug: #96262 in Ubuntu "Can't boot kernel 2.6.20-13.21-generic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96262
<ubotu> New bug: #96263 in Ubuntu "vim crashed with sigsegv" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96263
<ubotu> New bug: #96264 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in camel_folder_summary_content_info_free()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96264
<ubotu> New bug: #96265 in nautilus (main) "Network connections stick to desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96265
<dholbach> hellas
<ubotu> New bug: #96266 in evolution-jescs (universe) "evolution-jescs crashes while trying to connect to Sun wcap server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96266
<pochu> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hey pochu
<thekorn> morning dholbach, pochu !
<pochu> heya thekorn
<dholbach> heya thekorn
<ubotu> New bug: #96267 in epiphany-browser (main) "[apport]  epiphany crashed when asking for print preview" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96267
<ubotu> New bug: #96268 in kdemultimedia (main) "microphone doesn't work for recording (feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96268
<ubotu> New bug: #96269 in Ubuntu "problema al inicio de ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96269
<ubotu> New bug: #96273 in Ubuntu "Resume from standby freezes laptop sometimes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96273
<ubotu> New bug: #96274 in gdm (main) "cannot run login configuration of gdm from the menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96274
<ubotu> New bug: #96275 in kdepim (main) "Clicking on a URL in KMail doesn't open the link but a saved page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96275
<ubotu> New bug: #96272 in clamtk (universe) "UVF: clamtk 2.27 -> 2.31" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96272
<ubotu> New bug: #96276 in Ubuntu "wifi and nvidia graphics/desktop effects broken after beta update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96276
<ubotu> New bug: #96277 in dmraid (universe) "Recognize hdd size incorrected." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96277
<ubotu> New bug: #96279 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "ati driver update for (X1300 e.q.)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96279
<ubotu> New bug: #96281 in Ubuntu "wireless pcmcia card doesn't connect to AP on live cd session of after 7.04 install (keeping previous 6.10 /home partition)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96281
<ubotu> New bug: #96280 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "After opening mail message, Thunderbird craches" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96280
<ubotu> New bug: #96282 in Ubuntu "wireless pcmcia card doesn't connect to AP on live cd session of after 7.04 install (keeping previous 6.10 /home partition)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96282
<ubotu> New bug: #96283 in gnome-session (main) "[apport]  gnome-session crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96283
<ubotu> New bug: #96284 in update-manager (main) "edubuntu network upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04 beta fails due to too many problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96284
<ubotu> New bug: #96126 in ubiquity (main) "used space in partition column should be visible in manual partitioner" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96126
<ubotu> New bug: #96285 in gaim (main) "Died unexpectantly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96285
<ubotu> New bug: #96129 in control-center (main) "gnome-control-center not appearing in menu on edgy to feisty amd64 upgrade" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96129
<ubotu> New bug: #96286 in update-manager (main) "samba didn't install on edubuntu upgrade from 610 to 704beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96286
<ubotu> New bug: #96287 in Ubuntu "No such module: "ScanPCI" during bootup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96287
<ubotu> New bug: #96289 in compiz (main) "[apport]  gtk-window-decorator crashed with SIGSEGV in cairo_set_source_rgba()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96289
<ubotu> New bug: #96288 in firefox (main) "unexpected shutdown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96288
<ubotu> New bug: #96290 in Ubuntu "Battery monitor doesn't detect battery" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96290
<ubotu> New bug: #96291 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "IRQ Routing issue?  usb keyboard/mouse freezes when sata dvdrw connected on Dell Dimension C521" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96291
<ubotu> New bug: #96292 in flumotion (universe) "Flumotion Streaming Server Administration crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96292
<ubotu> New bug: #96293 in Ubuntu "vmware cdrom not unmounting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96293
<ubotu> New bug: #96294 in mozilla (universe) "mozilla.bin crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96294
<ubotu> New bug: #96295 in Ubuntu "wireless card not recognised after system upgrades" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96295
<ubotu> New bug: #96297 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in strerror_r()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96297
<ubotu> New bug: #96296 in Ubuntu "Could not calculate the upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96296
<ubotu> New bug: #96298 in Ubuntu "gnome does not recognise twinview anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96298
<ubotu> New bug: #96299 in openoffice.org (main) "ooimpress bullet formatting isn't kept in converted .ppt" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96299
<ubotu> New bug: #96300 in synaptic (main) "Synaptic modify marked changes on error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96300
<ubotu> New bug: #96301 in gnome-app-install (main) "Wesnoth in gnome-app-install should install wesnoth-all" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96301
<ubotu> New bug: #96302 in kdenetwork (main) "kppp crashes on "Initializing modem"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96302
<ubotu> New bug: #96303 in emile (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  emile has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96303
<ubotu> New bug: #96304 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "Please upgrade NVIDIA drivers, current ones don't work for me." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96304
<ubotu> New bug: #96305 in glade-3 (universe) "[apport]  glade-3 crashed with SIGSEGV on doing right click" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96305
<ubotu> New bug: #96306 in Ubuntu "Text dosen't appaear in some pop-ups" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96306
<ubotu> New bug: #96307 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox repaints too slow when going down to panel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96307
<ubotu> New bug: #96308 in kolab-resource-handlers (universe) "kolab broken dependency feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96308
<ubotu> New bug: #96385 in gnome-keyring-sharp (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  gnome-keyring-sharp has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96385
<ubotu> New bug: #96386 in im-sdk (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  im-sdk has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96386
<ubotu> New bug: #96377 in beryl-core (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  beryl-core has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96377
<ubotu> New bug: #96379 in avifile (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  avifile has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96379
<ubotu> New bug: #96381 in gurlchecker (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  gurlchecker has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96381
<ubotu> New bug: #96382 in trivial-https (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  trivial-https has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96382
<ubotu> New bug: #96339 in phpgroupware (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  phpgroupware has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96339
<ubotu> New bug: #96345 in mlmmj (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  mlmmj has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96345
<ubotu> New bug: #96348 in php-auth (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  php-auth has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96348
<ubotu> New bug: #96316 in nagat (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  nagat has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96316
<ubotu> New bug: #96320 in dcl (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  dcl has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96320
<ubotu> New bug: #96325 in twig (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  twig has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96325
<ubotu> New bug: #96328 in cbmlink (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  cbmlink has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96328
<ubotu> New bug: #96329 in rate-engine (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  rate-engine has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96329
<ubotu> New bug: #96330 in phpix (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  phpix has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96330
<ubotu> New bug: #96332 in mediamate (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  mediamate has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96332
<ubotu> New bug: #96333 in maxdb-7.5.00 (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  maxdb-7.5.00 has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96333
<ubotu> New bug: #96334 in beryl-settings (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  beryl-settings has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96334
<ubotu> New bug: #96335 in libmetakit2.4.9.3 (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  libmetakit2.4.9.3 has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96335
<ubotu> New bug: #96336 in php-mail-mime (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  php-mail-mime has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96336
<ubotu> New bug: #96337 in achims-guestbook (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  achims-guestbook has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96337
<ubotu> New bug: #96343 in gallimimus (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  gallimimus has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96343
<ubotu> New bug: #96344 in scsh-defaults (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  scsh-defaults has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96344
<ubotu> New bug: #96346 in emerald-themes (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  emerald-themes has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96346
<ubotu> New bug: #96347 in flatnuke (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  flatnuke has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96347
<ubotu> New bug: #96349 in wordtrans (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  wordtrans has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96349
<ubotu> New bug: #96350 in imaze (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  imaze has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96350
<pochu> argh bugs!
<pochu> dholbach: have you thought to tag all those bugs as unmetdeps?
<ubotu> New bug: #96309 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc_consolidate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96309
<ubotu> New bug: #96310 in beagle (main) "Beagle should depend on/suggest python-beagle so beagle live search works in deskbar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96310
<ubotu> New bug: #96313 in gforge-plugin-scmcvs (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  gforge-plugin-scmcvs has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96313
<ubotu> New bug: #96319 in beryl-settings-simple (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  beryl-settings-simple has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96319
<ubotu> New bug: #96322 in php-imlib (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  php-imlib has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96322
<ubotu> New bug: #96326 in php-html-template-it (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  php-html-template-it has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96326
<ubotu> New bug: #96338 in z88dk (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  z88dk has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96338
<ubotu> New bug: #96352 in zope-quotafolder (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  zope-quotafolder has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96352
<ubotu> New bug: #96356 in libphp-phplot (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  libphp-phplot has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96356
<dholbach> pochu: my script was not clever enough to do that
<ubotu> New bug: #96355 in gst-python (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  gst-python has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96355
<ubotu> New bug: #96357 in opendb (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  opendb has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96357
<ubotu> New bug: #96363 in guml (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  guml has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96363
<ubotu> New bug: #96383 in netmrg (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  netmrg has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96383
<ubotu> New bug: #96384 in ibwebadmin (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  ibwebadmin has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96384
<ubotu> New bug: #96387 in wine (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  wine has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96387
<ubotu> New bug: #96388 in ewiki (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  ewiki has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96388
<ubotu> New bug: #96389 in kolab-resource-handlers (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  kolab-resource-handlers has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96389
<gnomefreak> what is the auto retrace tag for amd64?
<ubotu> New bug: #96390 in freeradius (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  freeradius has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96390
<ubotu> New bug: #96391 in irm (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  irm has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96391
<ubotu> New bug: #96392 in depview (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  depview has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96392
<dholbach> pochu: i'll ask pitti for python bits to do that
<dholbach> gnomefreak: need-amd64-retrace
<gnomefreak> ty
<dholbach> gnomefreak: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Tags
<ubotu> New bug: #96314 in tutos2 (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  tutos2 has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96314
<ubotu> New bug: #96315 in kolab-webadmin (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  kolab-webadmin has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96315
<ubotu> New bug: #96318 in gforge-plugin-scmsvn (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  gforge-plugin-scmsvn has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96318
<ubotu> New bug: #96323 in mydms (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  mydms has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96323
<ubotu> New bug: #96324 in phpunit (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  phpunit has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96324
<ubotu> New bug: #96327 in kile (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  kile has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96327
<ubotu> New bug: #96331 in knowledgetree (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  knowledgetree has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96331
<ubotu> New bug: #96340 in squeak-vm (multiverse) "[UNMETDEPS]  squeak-vm has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96340
<ubotu> New bug: #96341 in supercollider (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  supercollider has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96341
<pochu> hehe
<pochu> poor ubotu :)
<welshbyte> ... wow
<dholbach> hehe
<ubotu> New bug: #96311 in Ubuntu "Feisty Fawn beta doesn't install on Toshiba Tecra S3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96311
<ubotu> New bug: #96393 in scheme48 (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  scheme48 has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96393
<ubotu> New bug: #96394 in php-file (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  php-file has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96394
<ubotu> New bug: #96395 in ubiquity (main) "FireWire on PowerMac G4 PCI with KUBUNTU" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96395
<ubotu> New bug: #96396 in Ubuntu "upgrade to feisty fails if apache2 is not present" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96396
<ubotu> New bug: #96397 in ubiquity (main) "Mac Keyboard with KUBUNTU" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96397
<ubotu> New bug: #96358 in sysv-rc-bootsplash (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  sysv-rc-bootsplash has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96358
<ubotu> New bug: #96398 in beryl-core (universe) "Desktop icons are not refreshed " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96398
<ubotu> New bug: #96399 in ubiquity (main) "Adding/deleting soft on KUBUNTU" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96399
<poningru> lol
<ubotu> New bug: #96401 in beryl-core (universe) "beryl crash on "feisty"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96401
<ubotu> New bug: #96402 in powernowd (main) "powernowd doesn't start any process" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96402
<ubotu> New bug: #96403 in beagle (main) "[apport]  BuildIndex.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96403
<ubotu> New bug: #96404 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XPending()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96404
<ubotu> New bug: #96405 in tinyerp-server (universe) "[apport]  tinyerp-server.py crashed with error in self.socket.bind(self.server_address)()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96405
<ubotu> New bug: #96406 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96406
<ubotu> New bug: #96407 in evince (main) "Evince shows document letters like in mirror" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96407
<ubotu> New bug: #96408 in bittornado (main) "Bittornado not erasing shortcut on gnome menu on desinstalling" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96408
<ubotu> New bug: #96410 in gnome-app-install (main) "gnome-app-install removes only direct dependencies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96410
<ubotu> New bug: #96411 in kde-guidance (main) "[feisty]  guidance-power-manager crashes on launch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96411
<ubotu> New bug: #96409 in Ubuntu "ubuntu feisty fawn beta CD doesn't boot on HP dv2000" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96409
<dholbach> pochu: bugs are now being tagged
<ubotu> New bug: #96412 in python-central (main) "[apport]  pycentral crashed with AttributeError in remove()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96412
<ubotu> New bug: #96414 in Ubuntu "7.04 beta Sparc crash during boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96414
<ubotu> New bug: #96415 in pymacs (main) "[apport]  pymacs-services crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96415
<ubotu> New bug: #96416 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "nvidia 1.0.9755+2.6.20.4-13.12 driver not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96416
<pochu> dholbach: cool :)
<pochu> unmetdeps?
<dholbach> unmet dependencies
<dholbach> uninstallable packages
<dholbach> apt-cache -i unmet
<pochu> I mean the tag name :)
<pochu> I see in #ubuntu-motu anyway
<pochu> good work :)
<dholbach> http://launchpad.net/BugSquad/TAgs
<dholbach> Tags
<thekorn> dholbach: did you do "remote-tagging" with the magic of Bug.set_metadata in HTMLOperations.py? ;)
<dholbach> thekorn: yep
<ubotu> New bug: #96413 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96413
<ubotu> New bug: #96417 in network-manager (main) "network-admin crash on set configuration for network interface" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96417
<ubotu> New bug: #96418 in Ubuntu "7.04 - Wlan has to be started manually with sudo" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96418
<ubotu> New bug: #96419 in gnome-power-manager (main) "it isn't possible to choose sleep times lower then the screen saver one" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96419
<dholbach> thekorn: http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/scripts/retag.py
<ubotu> New bug: #96420 in rdesktop (main) "cant install rdesktop on dapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96420
<ubotu> New bug: #96421 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96421
<ubotu> New bug: #96369 in xen-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (multiverse) "[UNMETDEPS]  xen-restricted-modules-2.6.17 has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96369
<ubotu> New bug: #96375 in bbclone (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  bbclone has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96375
<ubotu> New bug: #96364 in ezpublish (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  ezpublish has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96364
<ubotu> New bug: #96365 in bootcd (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  bootcd has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96365
<ubotu> New bug: #96368 in libphp-jpgraph (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  libphp-jpgraph has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96368
<ubotu> New bug: #96371 in mozart-stdlib (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  mozart-stdlib has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96371
<ubotu> New bug: #96372 in banana (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  banana has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96372
<ubotu> New bug: #96373 in dasher (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  dasher has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96373
<ubotu> New bug: #96374 in lessdisks (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  lessdisks has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96374
<ubotu> New bug: #96422 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "Gnome lacks trash management outside /home/user" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96422
<ubotu> New bug: #96423 in eclipse (universe) "Eclipse's Ant can't parse build.xml with sun-java6" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96423
<ubotu> New bug: #96424 in libgksu (main) "[apport]  package libgksu2-0 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96424
<ubotu> New bug: #96425 in Ubuntu "Feisty Beta: HDD in Acer Extensa 2902LMi detected as SCSI drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96425
<ubotu> New bug: #96367 in bandersnatch (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  bandersnatch has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96367
<ubotu> New bug: #96427 in Ubuntu "vpnc aborts connection after 30 seconds (networkmanager)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96427
<ubotu> New bug: #96428 in xorg (main) "feisty beta: wrong screen resolution even when setting it to 1024x768 before boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96428
<ubotu> New bug: #96429 in update-manager (main) "Update-Manager chrashes but with crash message but continue doing his job " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96429
<ubotu> New bug: #96432 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "memory stick is shown as iPod and rhythmbox is started" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96432
<Admiral_Chicago> dholbach: i would be glad to work on a bugs diary. thank you for your comment on my post.
<ubotu> New bug: #96433 in service-discovery-applet (universe) "[apport]  service-discovery-applet crashed with GError in connect()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96433
<ubotu> New bug: #94086 in ltsp (main) "Add printer related modules to /etc/modules " [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94086
<ubotu> New bug: #96435 in oem-config (main) "[apport]  oem-config-dm crashed with XStartupError in run()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96435
<ubotu> New bug: #96434 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "gnome keyboard indicator "Alt left+Alt right" shortcut does not work anymore." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96434
<ubotu> New bug: #96436 in Ubuntu "Gnome Splash screen hangs if using XFWM4 in gnome" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96436
<ubotu> New bug: #96437 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (main) "synaptic touchpad settings screwed up with last upgrade (herd5 to post beta)." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96437
<ubotu> New bug: #96438 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird crash when installing French dictionary (extension)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96438
<ubotu> New bug: #96439 in kdepim (main) "Kontact Crash in KMail::IMapJob::slotGetNextMessage()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96439
<ubotu> New bug: #96440 in Ubuntu "Do not detect Mouse activity on Second screen while on Dual Desktop Configuration" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96440
<ubotu> New bug: #96056 in bluez-utils (main) "feature request: integrate mx5000tools" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96056
<ubotu> New bug: #96442 in Ubuntu "IBM T60 screen output change function won't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96442
<ubotu> New bug: #96443 in Ubuntu "Can't  install to Intel Core 2 Duo 6300 + GIGABYTE GA-965P-DS3 + Radeon X1950GT + Samsung DVD-Multi SH-S183L...." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96443
<realrhY> omg.  The Live CD Feisty beta just completely hosed my hd.
<dholbach> Admiral_Chicago: no problem
<realrhY> I'm getting grub failed to load error 22 or something.
<realrhY> help!
<Fujitsu> realrhY: Try #ubuntu_1
<Fujitsu> *+1
<realrhY> fujitsu, try where?
<Fujitsu> #ubuntu+1
<ubotu> New bug: #96444 in Ubuntu "AttributeError: 'InstallProgress' object has no attribute 'pkg_failures'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96444
<ubotu> New bug: #96445 in Ubuntu "Problems in networking between 7.04 host and win2k guest OS in vmware" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96445
<ubotu> New bug: #96446 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes often when switching from an application to it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96446
<ubotu> New bug: #96447 in firefox (main) "https is broken " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96447
<ubotu> New bug: #96448 in Ubuntu "when i have running vlc media pleer, gnome-screenshot crushed on start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96448
<ubotu> New bug: #96449 in Ubuntu "hp-toolbox don`t functional on fresh instalation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96449
<ubotu> New bug: #96450 in language-selector (main) "[apport]  qt-language-selector crashed with TypeError in _()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96450
<ubotu> New bug: #96453 in blender (universe) "[apport]  blender-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in bgl::InitExtensions()" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96453
<ubotu> New bug: #96454 in Ubuntu "Instalation of HP Laserjet 1020 don`t functional" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96454
<ubotu> New bug: #96456 in bash (main) "test bug, please ignore" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96456
<ubotu> New bug: #96451 in Ubuntu "can't  display 82865G driver vesa monitor G150" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96451
<ubotu> New bug: #96452 in update-manager (main) "Could not install the upgrades" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96452
<ubotu> New bug: #96455 in Ubuntu "Restricted Drivers Manager fails on fresh instalation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96455
<ubotu> New bug: #96457 in ubiquity (main) "instaler crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96457
<ubotu> New bug: #96458 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "Fesity beta -- Radeon X1300 only starts Xorg with "vesa" driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96458
<ubotu> New bug: #96459 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96459
<ubotu> New bug: #96460 in frozen-bubble (universe) "Nickname too long in Frozen Bubble ==> cannot start LAN server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96460
<ubotu> New bug: #96461 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "NVIDIA driver not working anymore because of upgrade from 9631 to 9755 in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96461
<ubotu> New bug: #96462 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in pkgDepCache::CheckDep()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96462
<ubotu> New bug: #96464 in update-manager (main) "Twiki package: /usr/sbin/apachectl is not executable, exiting... " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96464
<ubotu> New bug: #96465 in update-manager (main) "new Kubuntu Dist Upgrade tool" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96465
<bddebian> Boo
* welshbyte emits the obligatory "argh"
<ubotu> New bug: #96467 in scrollkeeper (main) "Monthy rebuilddb is unnecessary" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96467
<ubotu> New bug: #96128 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV when open nvidia-settings" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96128
<ubotu> New bug: #96468 in sagcad (universe) "sagcad crash on "circle by 3 points"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96468
<ubotu> New bug: #96469 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96469
<ubotu> New bug: #96470 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "7.04 beta upgrade: proprietary driver in use, but not upgraded -> xorg fails to start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96470
<ubotu> New bug: #96471 in Ubuntu "feisty live install (i386) does not format correctly ext3 partition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96471
<thekorn> dholbach: when you have some time, can you please have a look at bug 95223
<ubotu> Malone bug 95223 in bughelper "Apport retracing service munging chars in bug summary" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95223
<dholbach> thekorn: can you ask pitti to look at it? he set it to in progress so I thought he was working on it
<dholbach> thekorn: but yeah, probably that's just it
<thekorn> dholbach: oh, I didn't see that he was assigned to that bug...
<ubotu> New bug: #96473 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "nvidia-glx with Geforce go 7200: after 5/6 windows opens: window content is black!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96473
<ubotu> New bug: #96475 in beryl-manager (universe) "Beryl manager ignores settings." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96475
<cosmix> hello. Upgrading to feisty-beta1 reintroduced a prior bug affecting pango (cannot retrieve bug numbers. server response: 500) with regards to the selection of oddly named font variants/styles. Is there anyone aware of this and/or working on its solution?
<ubotu> New bug: #96474 in restricted-manager (main) "'Load "glx"' dropped from configuration when switching to ati driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96474
<ubotu> New bug: #96477 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Kernel 2.6.20-13 does not report all mouse buttons." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96477
<ubotu> New bug: #96478 in evolution (main) "les mails supprimes ou filtres restent dans la Boite de reception et sont barres" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96478
<ubotu> New bug: #96476 in linux-meta (main) "KVM switch cause a Oops and input devices loss" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96476
<ubotu> New bug: #96479 in kdegraphics (main) "It doesn't open" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96479
<ubotu> New bug: #96480 in Ubuntu "Kernel 2.6.20-13 acpi bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96480
<ubotu> New bug: #96482 in update-manager (main) "Race condition in free space check" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96482
<ubotu> New bug: #96483 in nautilus (main) "nautilus search is horribly slow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96483
<ubotu> New bug: #96485 in basket (universe) "Grouping of notes doesnt work in 1.0.0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96485
<ubotu> New bug: #96487 in totem (main) "Could not open location. You may not have permission to open the file." [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96487
<ubotu> New bug: #96488 in pkgbinarymangler (main) "Does not extract liferea translations for unknown reason" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96488
<ubotu> New bug: #96492 in ubiquity (main) "Kubuntu 7.04 beta - installer crashed while partitioning disks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96492
<ubotu> New bug: #96489 in keyjnote (universe) "KeyJnote is very outdated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96489
<ubotu> New bug: #96493 in gaim (main) "ALSA related crash in Gaim" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96493
<ubotu> New bug: #96494 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes when using google and try to correct the search argument" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96494
<ubotu> New bug: #96490 in tcsh (main) "Crash with autoexpand and no histchars" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96490
<ubotu> New bug: #96484 in Ubuntu "no hotplug on usb audio devices" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96484
<ubotu> New bug: #96495 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "2.6.20-13 fails to suspend on Thinkpad X41" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96495
<ubotu> New bug: #96496 in klamav (universe) "[apport]  klamav crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96496
<ubotu> New bug: #96497 in evolution (main) "Evolution icons are wrong" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96497
<ubotu> New bug: #96498 in Ubuntu "install/live fails to configure the correct graphics card" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96498
<ubotu> New bug: #96500 in restricted-manager (main) "restricted-manager does not list my NV44A [GeForce 6200]  nvidia card" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96500
<ubotu> New bug: #96501 in totem (main) "Progress bar is inaccurate when there is no sound card" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96501
<ubotu> New bug: #96503 in Ubuntu "Report a problem doesn't allow you to report a problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96503
<ubotu> New bug: #96504 in nexuiz (universe) "Updated nexuiz depends on unavailable package of data" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96504
<ubotu> New bug: #96505 in nexuiz (universe) "Updated nexuiz depends on unavailable package of data" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96505
<ubotu> New bug: #96506 in Ubuntu "nvidia-glx crashes X-server while loading on kernel 2.6.20-13 generic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96506
<ubotu> New bug: #96507 in ubiquity (main) "Feisty 7.04 Beta: Ubiquity did not install GRUB bootloader." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96507
<ubotu> New bug: #96508 in Ubuntu "Installer does not see harddisk (dup-of: 96311)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96508
<joumetal> mvo bug 32253 is fixed but reporter had another question for you.
<ubotu> Malone bug 32253 in Ubuntu "ubuntu dapper live cd - no frame buffer device option" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/32253
<mvo> joumetal: is that really the bugnumber? that looks rather old
<ubotu> New bug: #96511 in Ubuntu "Feisty beta1 raid is broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96511
<ubotu> New bug: #96510 in ubuntu-artwork (main) "Report a problem icon doesn't match other icons" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96510
<ubotu> New bug: #96509 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with signal 10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96509
<joumetal> mvo yes it's old.
<ubotu> New bug: #96513 in pango1.0 (main) "Font selection issues (style collapsing) in Gnome 2.18 (pango)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96513
<ubotu> New bug: #96514 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XCloseDisplay()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96514
<mvo> joumetal: thanks, answered
<ubotu> New bug: #96516 in migration-assistant (main) "Feisty 7.04 Beta: Migration assistant did not migrate Thunderbird emails." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96516
<ubotu> New bug: #96517 in amarok (main) "Amarok crashed on boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96517
<ubotu> New bug: #96518 in Ubuntu "Wrong Nvidia driver installed, Nvidia Quadro4 500GoGL needs legacy driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96518
<ubotu> New bug: #96519 in xine-lib (main) "gxine and totem(xine backend) freeze on startup when no sound device present" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96519
<ubotu> New bug: #96520 in Ubuntu "[Feisty]  USB Stick mounted read-only" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96520
<ubotu> New bug: #96521 in network-manager (main) "network manager won't let me connect to wifi" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96521
<ubotu> New bug: #96522 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96522
<ubotu> New bug: #96515 in Ubuntu "X server crashes starting live installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96515
<ubotu> New bug: #96524 in supertux (universe) "[apport]  supertux crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96524
<ubotu> New bug: #96523 in Ubuntu "boot problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96523
<ubotu> New bug: #96525 in spe (universe) "[apport]  spe crashed after file closed (dup-of: 87844)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96525
<ubotu> New bug: #96526 in gnucash (universe) "gnucash cannt be installed due to "faulty?" libgtkhtml dependance." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96526
<ubotu> New bug: #96527 in Ubuntu "kernel 2.6.20-13 doesn't boot my lapt.only 2.6.20-12 does" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96527
<ubotu> New bug: #96528 in desktop-effects (main) "gnome-screensaver occasions gets corrupted running dual-head with desktop-effects" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96528
<ubotu> New bug: #96529 in ktorrent (main) "[apport]  ktorrent crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96529
<ubotu> New bug: #96530 in Ubuntu "menus missing when Desktop Effects activated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96530
<ubotu> New bug: #96531 in gdebi (main) "#94886" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96531
<ubotu> New bug: #96532 in Ubuntu "Wireless no longer works after upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96532
<ubotu> New bug: #96533 in Ubuntu "X server crashes starting live installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96533
<ubotu> New bug: #96534 in firefox (main) "Firefox segfaults in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96534
<ubotu> New bug: #96535 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96535
<ubotu> New bug: #96536 in nedit (universe) "[apport]  nedit crashed with SIGSEGV in XtAppNextEvent()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96536
<ubotu> New bug: #96537 in kdepim (main) "[apport]  akregator crashed with SIGSEGV in QCString::replace()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96537
<ubotu> New bug: #96539 in Ubuntu "move files much slower than before, in console" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96539
<ubotu> New bug: #96538 in libssh (universe) "[UVFe]  Please sync 0.2+svn20070321-1 from debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96538
<ubotu> New bug: #96540 in xorg-server (main) "Mozilla cursor problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96540
<ubotu> New bug: #96541 in gnome-blog (universe) "[apport]  blog_applet.py crashed with TypeError in setStringValuePairs()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96541
<ubotu> New bug: #96545 in Ubuntu "Edgy to Feisty:  Kernel not updated - kernel panic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96545
<ubotu> New bug: #96542 in Ubuntu "last upgrade of 7.04 made KDE looking strange" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96542
<ubotu> New bug: #96544 in firefox (main) "I was trying to connect www.navenet.com.br and firefox crashed." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96544
<ubotu> New bug: #96543 in mdadm (main) "[apport]  mdadm crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96543
<ubotu> New bug: #96546 in gcompris (main) "game interrupted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96546
<ubotu> New bug: #96547 in Ubuntu "Kernel Upgrade moved my nvidia card into legacy mode forcing me to disable beryl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96547
<ivoks> bug @96545
<ivoks> bug #96545
<ubotu> Malone bug 96545 in Ubuntu "Edgy to Feisty:  Kernel not updated - kernel panic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96545
<ubotu> New bug: #96549 in firefox (main) "Crashed after adding a third party source and clicking on edit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96549
<ubotu> New bug: #96550 in brasero (universe) "brasero crashes on SATA CDRW drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96550
<ubotu> New bug: #96551 in grub (main) "Latest grub broken on MacBook 26/03-07" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96551
<ubotu> New bug: #96552 in Ubuntu "Feisty does not configure Zyxel G-302v3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96552
<ubotu> New bug: #96553 in firefox (main) "I happened to drag a hyperlink, and firefox hung and crashed in 30 seconds. Happended twice." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96553
<ubotu> New bug: #96554 in scim (main) "[apport]  scim-launcher crashed with SIGSEGV in QTextCodec::fromUnicode()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96554
<ubotu> New bug: #96556 in evolution (main) "tried to connect and authenticate with our OWA server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96556
<ubotu> New bug: #96557 in evolution (main) "Export address book to iPod" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96557
<ubotu> New bug: #96548 in dvdrip (multiverse) "[UVF]  dvd::rip new upstream release 0.98.4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96548
<ubotu> New bug: #96558 in update-manager (main) "crash with LANG=iw_IL.utf8" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96558
<ubotu> New bug: #96559 in system-config-printer (main) "[apport]  system-config-printer.py crashed with TypeError in on_tvSMBBrowser_cursor_changed() (dup-of: 65834)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96559
<ubotu> New bug: #96560 in openoffice.org (main) "Openoffice eats all cpu, if it is listen to a socket " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96560
<ubotu> New bug: #96561 in libxklavier (main) "UVF exception 3.1 to 3.2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96561
<ubotu> New bug: #96562 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96562
<tsmithe> bug 95865
<ubotu> New bug: #96563 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "2.6.20-13 - keyboard.c: can't emulate rawmode for keycode 0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96563
<ubotu> New bug: #96564 in Ubuntu "kvpnc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96564
<ubotu> New bug: #96095 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Lost acx wireless support with kernel 2.6.20-13-generic" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96095
<ubotu> New bug: #96565 in ubiquity (main) "Fresh Install Creates Broken Kernel, dist-upgrading From Edgy Works Fine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96565
<ubotu> New bug: #96566 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "movemail account does not work with default /var/mail permissions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96566
<ubotu> New bug: #96567 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-2.10 crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_check()" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96567
<ubotu> New bug: #96568 in gdebi (main) "[apport]  gdebi-gtk crashed with GError in __init__() (dup-of: 93948)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96568
<ubotu> New bug: #96569 in mpd (universe) "not built with pulseaudio support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96569
<ubotu> New bug: #96570 in emacs21 (main) "[apport]  emacs21-x crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96570
<ubotu> New bug: #96571 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash in reproducing video" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96571
<ubotu> New bug: #96572 in totem (main) "Easy codec installation works only for totem with gstreamer backend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96572
<ubotu> New bug: #96574 in Ubuntu "Feisty Live CD crash - udevd-event" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96574
<ubotu> New bug: #96575 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "loading with elevator=cfq forces using of irqpoll" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96575
<ubotu> New bug: #96579 in audacity (universe) "[apport]  audacity crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96579
<ubotu> New bug: #96580 in gnome-panel (main) "desktop effects down" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96580
<ubotu> New bug: #96576 in xserver-xorg-video-via (main) "VIA Unichrome: openGL applications crash (feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96576
<ubotu> New bug: #96577 in xfce4-session (main) "Switching user activates screensaver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96577
<ubotu> New bug: #96578 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "The sysctl net.ipv6.conf.all.autoconf does not apply to "all"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96578
<sacater> guys, when is the next big hug/bugday
<pochu> sacater: I think on Friday
<pochu> bddebian: ^
<pochu> argh, bdmurray ^
<ubotu> New bug: #96581 in encfs (universe) "[apport]  encfs crashed with SIGSEGV in memcpy()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96581
<ubotu> New bug: #96583 in readahead (universe) "Preload should try to detect readahead profiling at boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96583
<ubotu> New bug: #96585 in ifupdown (main) "Does not configure ipv6 address if "inet" is before "inet6"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96585
<ubotu> New bug: #96582 in Ubuntu "screen gets black on password and shutdown prompt" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96582
<ubotu> New bug: #96584 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96584
<ubotu> New bug: #96590 in vbetool (main) "[apport]  vbetool crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96590
<ubotu> New bug: #96591 in specto (universe) "[apport]  specto crashed with BadStatusLine in _read_status()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96591
<ubotu> New bug: #96586 in inkscape (main) "Update Inkscape to 0.45.1 for the Feisty release" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96586
<ubotu> New bug: #96588 in debconf (main) "[apport]  dpkg-preconfigure crashed with SIGSEGV in xcall_QGroupBox()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96588
<ubotu> New bug: #96589 in gaim (main) "GAIM crashes without doing anything" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96589
<ubotu> New bug: #96587 in kdelibs (main) "x server restarted on amarok starting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96587
<ubotu> New bug: #96592 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "powernow-k8 module gets stuck switching power levels on dualcore AMD64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96592
<ubotu> New bug: #96593 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes on using <Alt>+left arrow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96593
<ubotu> New bug: #96594 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96594
<ubotu> New bug: #96598 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Touchpad not work (HP 500 Notebook RQ260AA)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96598
<ubotu> New bug: #96599 in tilda (universe) "letters disapers in tilda" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96599
<ubotu> New bug: #96600 in Ubuntu "after upgrade NVidia driver stoped working with following error: Failed to load module "wfb" (module does not exist, 0)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96600
<ubotu> New bug: #96596 in Ubuntu "PS2 mouse won't work with laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96596
<ubotu> New bug: #96601 in network-manager (main) "NetworkManager default interface" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96601
<ubotu> New bug: #96602 in xfce4-session (main) "[apport]  xfce4-session crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96602
<ubotu> New bug: #96603 in update-manager (main) "upgrader crashes after the info about the universe repositories" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96603
<ubotu> New bug: #96604 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV in KInstance::dirs()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96604
<ubotu> New bug: #96605 in update-manager (main) "Could not install the upgra (Feisty update-manager)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96605
<ubotu> New bug: #96606 in restricted-manager (main) "restricted-manager doesn't detect ATI card" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96606
<ubotu> New bug: #96608 in desktop-effects (main) "Window contents do not refresh or display content. (dup-of: 96607)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96608
<ubotu> New bug: #96610 in compiz (main) "[apport]  [feisty]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96610
<ubotu> New bug: #96611 in Ubuntu "Third package for nvidia-glx is needed (dup-of: 96430)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96611
<ubotu> New bug: #96612 in bootchart (main) "bootchart depends on java-gcj-compat" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96612
<ubotu> New bug: #96613 in beagle (main) "[apport]  BuildIndex.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96613
<ubotu> New bug: #96614 in apport (main) "[apport]  apport-retrace crashed with SystemError in run()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96614
<ubotu> New bug: #96615 in yelp (main) "[apport]  yelp crashed with SIGSEGV in XInternAtom()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96615
<Admiral_Chicago> anyone now the bug number for audacity crashing with XfreeFont error
<Admiral_Chicago> ah i seem to have found it i thikn
<Admiral_Chicago> not sure which one to use Bug #89485 or Bug #87434
<ubotu> Malone bug 89485 in audacity "Audacity always segfaults when closing" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89485
<ubotu> Malone bug 87434 in audacity "[apport]  audacity crashed with SIGSEGV in XFreeFont()" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87434
<Admiral_Chicago> Fujitsu: you seem to have commented on those two, thoughts?
<Toxicity999> Geesh 16 duplicates
<ubotu> New bug: #96617 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96617
<ubotu> New bug: #96619 in firefox (main) "add-on update crashed firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96619
<Admiral_Chicago> Toxicity999: more than that afaik. Sebastian Bacher has marked a lot of them as dups, not sure which report though
<Toxicity999> that last one said "it always segfaults on closing" so apport must pick it up msot of the time, bound to be tons.
<Admiral_Chicago> yup, we get that one alot
<Admiral_Chicago> for no good reason i get a lot of audacity reports coming to me
<Toxicity999> atleast now with the apport auto love there are a lot of dupes, but you get a good idea of how frequent, and how many people experience it.
<mikebro> I was testing the beta ubuntu amd64 server ISO, and it is detecting only 1 of my processors, I'm unsure what to file this under/what files to attach for the bug report to be useful
<mikebro> any ideas?
<ubotu> New bug: #96622 in openoffice.org (main) "[apport]  soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in Outliner::ImplHasBullet()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96622
<ubotu> New bug: #96624 in Ubuntu "problema parport0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96624
<ubotu> New bug: #96625 in Ubuntu "Installazione grub e 2 hd data" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96625
<ubotu> New bug: #96626 in bittornado (main) "Bittornado crashes at startup but keeps running" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96626
<ubotu> New bug: #96627 in openoffice.org (main) "[apport]  soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in Window::GetWindowExtentsRelative()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96627
<ubotu> New bug: #96631 in j2se1.4-amd64 (multiverse) "totem crashes playing mp3 audio file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96631
<ubotu> New bug: #96632 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Testing the malone email interface" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96632
<ubotu> New bug: #96634 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice.org Math does not appear in the applications menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96634
<Admiral_Chicago>  /away relaxing away from keys
<ubotu> New bug: #96635 in slab (universe) "adding gnome-main-menu on a panel takes ages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96635
<ubotu> New bug: #96636 in desktop-effects (main) "Desktop freezes when Openoffice Writer started when Workspaces on a Cube is active" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96636
<ubotu> New bug: #96639 in Ubuntu "Installation-CD not recognized after keyboard-setup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96639
<ubotu> New bug: #96640 in Ubuntu "GLX/DRI extensions enabled causes X to crash upon using OpenGL applications" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96640
<ubotu> New bug: #96641 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "testing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96641
<ubotu> New bug: #96642 in Ubuntu "Sound from only one speaker" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96642
<ubotu> New bug: #96643 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in viaGetLock()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96643
<ubotu> New bug: #96644 in zabbix (universe) "zabbix_agentd will not start after reboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96644
<ubotu> New bug: #96645 in Ubuntu "Flickering Terminal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96645
<ubotu> New bug: #96646 in Ubuntu "[feisty beta]  [gparted?]  Can't see mounted partitions in the Places menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96646
<ubotu> New bug: #96648 in evolution (main) "Evolution crashes upon clicking preferences" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96648
<ubotu> New bug: #96649 in ruby-defaults (main) "[apport]  ruby crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96649
<ubotu> New bug: #96650 in courier-authlib (universe) "Please re-enable authvchkpw" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96650
<ubotu> New bug: #96651 in Ubuntu "Default Java in KUbuntu needs Gtk support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96651
<ubotu> New bug: #96652 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "Feisty crashes at login screen after enabling the proprietay driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96652
<ubotu> New bug: #96653 in rfb (universe) "Incorrect version of shared library" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96653
<ubotu> New bug: #96654 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in viaGetLock()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96654
<ubotu> New bug: #96655 in Ubuntu "'import site' failed; use -v for traceback in terminal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96655
<ubotu> New bug: #96656 in Ubuntu "Feedback" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96656
<ubotu> New bug: #96657 in subversion (main) "subversion 1.4.x regression when replacing regular file by symlink or conversely" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96657
<ubotu> New bug: #96658 in restricted-manager (main) "[apport]  restricted-manager crashed with ValueError in command()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96658
<ubotu> New bug: #96659 in restricted-manager (main) "[apport]  restricted-manager crashed with ValueError in command()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96659
<ubotu> New bug: #96662 in evince (main) "ugly fonts in some documents in evince" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96662
<ubotu> New bug: #96663 in mesa (main) "[apport]  glxinfo crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96663
<ubotu> New bug: #96665 in xserver-xgl (universe) "XGL crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96665
<ubotu> New bug: #96664 in update-manager (main) "Feisty upgrade failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96664
<ubotu> New bug: #96666 in kat (universe) "Kat crashes when closing screen after wizard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96666
<ubotu> New bug: #96667 in Ubuntu "Desktop efects doesn't work with Ati radeon X1300" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96667
<ubotu> New bug: #96669 in rhythmbox (main) "[feisty]  deletin a song from the ipod only updates the database" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96669
<ubotu> New bug: #96668 in Ubuntu "Desktop icons: no antialiasing when moving them" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96668
<ubotu> New bug: #96670 in ubuntu-meta (main) "change gthumb dependency to recommends" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96670
<ubotu> New bug: #96671 in z88dk (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync z88dk (1.6.ds1-4) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96671
<ubotu> New bug: #96672 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "spamato extension does not start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96672
<ubotu> New bug: #96673 in update-manager (main) "update-manager unable to compute update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96673
<ubotu> New bug: #96674 in python-soappy (universe) "Please sync python-soappy 0.11.3-1.8 (main) from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96674
<ubotu> New bug: #96677 in xorg-server (main) "[apport]  Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV in xf86SetDGAMode()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96677
<ubotu> New bug: #96676 in gnome-terminal (main) "[feisty]  function keys don't work in gnome-terminal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96676
<ubotu> New bug: #96678 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not IO-APIC" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96678
<ubotu> New bug: #96679 in Ubuntu "2.6.20-13 breaks ability to suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96679
<ubotu> New bug: #96675 in Ubuntu "VIA K8M890 driver doesn't work after update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96675
<ubotu> New bug: #96680 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus and other progs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96680
<ubotu> New bug: #96681 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__VOID()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96681
<ubotu> New bug: #96682 in Ubuntu "Openoffice Quickstarter doesn't load automatically" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96682
<ubotu> New bug: #96684 in Ubuntu "Update from Edgy to Feisty mutiple install failures" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96684
<ubotu> New bug: #96685 in postfix (main) "please sync postfix 2.3.8-2 from debian/unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96685
<ubotu> New bug: #96686 in wireless-tools (main) "iwconfig not working on feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96686
<ubotu> New bug: #96687 in Ubuntu "Old S3 PCI video cards not supported out-of-the-box" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96687
<ubotu> New bug: #96688 in Ubuntu "kernel vmlinuz-2.6.20-13-generic doesn'T boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96688
<ubotu> New bug: #96683 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96683
<ubotu> New bug: #96689 in restricted-manager (main) "[apport]  restricted-manager crashed with ValueError in command()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96689
<ubotu> New bug: #96690 in gstreamer (universe) "rhythmbox crashes during playback of a mp3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96690
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-03-27
<ubotu> New bug: #96691 in gaim (main) "dont remember what crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96691
<ubotu> New bug: #96692 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "ata_piix used instead of AHCI for Mac Pro" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96692
<ubotu> New bug: #96693 in Ubuntu "poor performance hard disk IDE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96693
<ubotu> New bug: #96694 in gnome-menus (main) "lost menu items after dist upgrade to beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96694
<ubotu> New bug: #96695 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV (at initialisation-time)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96695
<ubotu> New bug: #96696 in Ubuntu "wireless reconnect fails in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96696
<ubotu> New bug: #96697 in debconf (main) "[apport]  frontend crashed with SIGSEGV in xcall_QGroupBox()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96697
<ubotu> New bug: #96699 in gproftpd (universe) "[apport]  gproftpd crashed with SIGSEGV in strcpy()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96699
<ubotu> New bug: #96700 in neon26 (main) "neon-config --la-file points to non-existent file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96700
<ubotu> New bug: #96702 in restricted-manager (main) "restricted drivers manager nvidia mx 4000" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96702
<Kaplan_> i can't upgrade ubuntu edgy to feisty
<Kaplan_> can anyone help me please
<Flannel> Kaplan_: #ubuntu+1 for Feisty support
<Kaplan_> thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #96701 in acl2 (universe) "(include-book "foo" :dir :system) fails due to wrong path in :system" [High,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96701
<ubotu> New bug: #96703 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu System Settings crashes on exit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96703
<ubotu> New bug: #96704 in user-setup (main) "A non-ASCII real user name in installer is ignored after setup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96704
<ubotu> New bug: #96705 in synaptic (main) "Unclear language about Automatic Updates in Software Sources" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96705
<Mena> is this a bug the terminal on the upgrader dont work i mean it doesnt give my any inf
<ubotu> New bug: #96706 in alacarte (main) "menu editor won't accept changes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96706
<ubotu> New bug: #96708 in Ubuntu "Screensaver locks pc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96708
<ubotu> New bug: #96709 in Ubuntu "Printing test page (150K) not started after ten minutes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96709
<ubotu> New bug: #96710 in offlineimap (universe) "[apport]  offlineimap crashed with Exception in locked()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96710
<ubotu> New bug: #96711 in xubuntu-meta (main) "ipod doesn't automount" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96711
<ubotu> New bug: #96712 in ekg (main) "[Sync request]  Sync ekg (1:1.7~rc2-2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96712
<ubotu> New bug: #96715 in Ubuntu "double swap space usage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96715
<ubotu> New bug: #96713 in xubuntu-default-settings (main) "Cannot access shell" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96713
<ubotu> New bug: #96714 in Ubuntu "compiz breaks COMPOSITE with gnome-terminal in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96714
<ubotu> New bug: #96716 in Ubuntu "open office xy scatter graph data not appearing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96716
<ubotu> New bug: #96717 in Ubuntu "network-manager doesn't work in feisty any more" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96717
<ubotu> New bug: #96718 in serpentine (main) "[apport]  serpentine crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_accel_group_find()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96718
<ubotu> New bug: #96719 in meta-gnome2 (universe) ""File System" not in gtk open/save dialogs: inconsistency." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96719
<ubotu> New bug: #96720 in base-passwd (main) "update-passwd doesn't respect gshadow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96720
<pochu> night all!
<mooey> night, pochu
<ubotu> New bug: #96725 in wallpaper-tray (universe) "[apport]  wallpaper-tray crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96725
<ubotu> New bug: #96727 in alacarte (main) "[apport]  alacarte crashed with IOError in copyItem()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96727
<ubotu> New bug: #96001 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "Sound System Doesn't work anymore with special keyboard key on Dell Inspiron 9300 Laptop" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96001
<ubotu> New bug: #96726 in azureus (universe) "azureus crash in user mode (dup-of: 95183)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96726
<ubotu> New bug: #96728 in openoffice.org (main) "[apport]  soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in Application::GetSolarMutex()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96728
<ubotu> New bug: #96721 in vbetool (main) "[apport]  vbetool crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96721
<ubotu> New bug: #96730 in beryl-manager (universe) "[apport]  beryl-manager crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96730
<ubotu> New bug: #96729 in python-imaging (main) "updating asks to install python-imaging which would break the system." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96729
<ubotu> New bug: #96731 in Ubuntu "MAKEDEV does not make hard disk devices in Unix Cross Install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96731
<ubotu> New bug: #96732 in totem (main) "totem-gstreamer shows movies pixelized" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96732
<ubotu> New bug: #96733 in Ubuntu "6.06.1 Install fails on HP ML 350G5 with kbdmode hanging" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96733
<ubotu> New bug: #96734 in mythtv (multiverse) "mythtv-frontend interface does not show menus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96734
<ubotu> New bug: #96735 in Ubuntu ""english" locale not installed by default in Unix Cross Install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96735
<ubotu> New bug: #96723 in nas (main) "[Sync request]  Sync nas (1.8-4) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96723
<ubotu> New bug: #96736 in openoffice.org (main) "[apport]  soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in Outliner::ImplHasBullet() on undo" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96736
<ubotu> New bug: #96737 in mythtv (multiverse) "ubuntu-mythtv-frontend does not allow user to run mythtv-setup for configuration" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96737
<ubotu> New bug: #96738 in alacarte (main) "[Feisty]  Impossible to edit Gnome menu with alacarte" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96738
<ubotu> New bug: #96739 in mythtv (multiverse) "User should be told what the mythtv user account password is" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96739
<ubotu> New bug: #96740 in rhythmbox (main) "[apport]  rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96740
<ubotu> New bug: #96741 in openmotif (multiverse) "libmotif-dev 2.2.3-1.5 missing dependancy libxp-dev" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96741
<ubotu> New bug: #96742 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96742
<ubotu> New bug: #96743 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in viaGetLock()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96743
<ubotu> New bug: #96722 in restricted-manager (main) "restricted drive manager doesn't detect nvidia GeForce 7100" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96722
<ubotu> New bug: #96747 in software-properties (main) "crash during upgrade to feisty (python 2.3 related)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96747
<ubotu> New bug: #96745 in nautilus (main) "nautilus does not display confirmation dialog when you press delete to delete a file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96745
<ubotu> New bug: #96746 in beryl-settings-simple (universe) "[apport]  beryl-settings-simple crashed with IOError in __init__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96746
<ubotu> New bug: #96748 in mozilla (universe) "[apport]  mozilla-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96748
<ubotu> New bug: #96749 in evolution (main) "Evolution doesn't handle DST correctly, then refuses to edit appointment" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96749
<ubotu> New bug: #96750 in Ubuntu "Sound volume control does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96750
<ubotu> New bug: #96752 in heliodor (universe) "[apport]  heliodor crashed with SIGSEGV in cairo_set_source_rgba()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96752
<jetsaredi1> can someone look at 92761 for me?
<cowbud> got a proper link to it?
<jetsaredi1> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/92761
<ubotu> Malone bug 92761 in network-manager "resolv.conf overwritten no matter what I do" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<cowbud> so what are you wondering?
<cowbud> is it your  issue?
<cowbud> cause if so I can suggest a few fixes
<cowbud> the reason why feisty is a bitch again is cause ipv6 is re-enabled by default
<cowbud> ahh im reading the last section here..
<cowbud> do you have the vpn setup via network manager?
<ubotu> New bug: #96753 in scapy (universe) "[feisty]  scapy crashes using any version of python" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96753
<cowbud> uh alright nevermind
<ubotu> New bug: #96754 in Ubuntu "Atheros 5212 NIC Fails to Connect in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96754
<ubotu> New bug: #96755 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__VOID()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96755
<ubotu> New bug: #96756 in evolution-sharp (main) "UVF - Evolution-Sharp 0.12.2" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96756
<ubotu> New bug: #96757 in kdenetwork (main) "kopete crashes with scim-anthy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96757
<ubotu> New bug: #96758 in irssi (main) ""/ping" with no arguments CTCP PINGs the channel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96758
<ubotu> New bug: #96759 in samba (main) "samba server does not allow connections" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96759
<ubotu> New bug: #96760 in restricted-manager (main) "Desktop Effects Crash?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96760
<ubotu> New bug: #96761 in firefox (main) "I installed the extension FireFTP and tried to use it, couldn't start it, Firefox crashed!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96761
<ubotu> New bug: #96762 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash after evolution update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96762
<ubotu> New bug: #96763 in Ubuntu "je ne comprend pas..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96763
<ubotu> New bug: #96766 in beneath-a-steel-sky (universe) "[apport]  beneath-a-steel-sky crashed with SIGSEGV in memcpy()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96766
<ubotu> New bug: #96764 in Ubuntu "Preseed url isn't retrieved during PXE install from alternate media" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96764
<ubotu> New bug: #96768 in mythtv (multiverse) "[apport]  mythfrontend.real crashed with SIGSEGV in QValueList<QString>::detach()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96768
<ubotu> New bug: #96767 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashes when endtering partitioning screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96767
<ubotu> New bug: #96769 in alacarte (main) "[apport]  alacarte crashed with AttributeError in split()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96769
<ubotu> New bug: #96771 in xorg (main) "Colour banding on gradients" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96771
<ubotu> New bug: #96772 in gnash (universe) "???" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96772
<ubotu> New bug: #96774 in gnome-panel (main) "need 1024x780  res  can't use submit on install " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96774
<ubotu> New bug: #96775 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Sleep mode doesn't work on imac g4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96775
<ubotu> New bug: #96776 in xorg (main) "xserver-xorg don't show Ubuntu desktop at boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96776
<ubotu> New bug: #96777 in Ubuntu ""Undefined kernel key code" when booting Feisty beta on T2000" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96777
<ubotu> New bug: #96778 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Suspend probelm notification uninformative" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96778
<ubotu> New bug: #96779 in hibernate (universe) "hibernate-package does not install all files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96779
<ubotu> New bug: #96780 in restricted-manager (main) "[apport]  restricted-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96780
<ubotu> New bug: #96781 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96781
<ubotu> New bug: #96782 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in gaim_gtk_buddy_icon_get_scale_size()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96782
<ubotu> New bug: #96783 in echoping (universe) "[Sync Request]  echoping 5.2.0-4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96783
<jetsaredi1> damn just missed him
<ubotu> New bug: #96784 in Ubuntu "installed updates today at about 10:30pm EDT, Ubuntu will not boot, fails on line 50.884000" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96784
<ubotu> New bug: #96785 in compiz (main) "compiz - windows won't maximize, but border changes and twitches" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96785
<ubotu> New bug: #96786 in emerald (universe) "Emerald Theme Manager Crashes on Fetch non GLD'd Themes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96786
<ubotu> New bug: #96787 in Ubuntu "trash applet shows as empty when not empty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96787
<ubotu> New bug: #96788 in ntp (main) "ntp doesn't work after suspend / resume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96788
<Mena> Is there abug a bout error in upgrader while cleaning
<Mena> Reply plz
<jetsaredi1> did you search the bug db?
<Mena> not yet
<Mena> it freezed and when i open the konversation its make the error white
<Mena> i cant exactly remenber the error
<ubotu> New bug: #96789 in dia (main) "Dia crashes when "Delete" button used in text box" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96789
<Mena> Thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #96790 in dia (main) "Image inclusion does not open picture" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96790
<ubotu> New bug: #96791 in gaim (main) "gaim - escape key should close chat window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96791
<ubotu> New bug: #96792 in Ubuntu "SATA drive not found in a GS30G2 Shuttle PC" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96792
<ubotu> New bug: #96793 in base-installer (main) "7.04 beta installer problem. No error description when using upercase usernames" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96793
<ubotu> New bug: #96794 in gaim (main) "gaim - hide buddy icon does not stay hidden" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96794
<ubotu> New bug: #96795 in Ubuntu "Restricted Driver Manager Not Enabling Nvidia" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96795
<ubotu> New bug: #96796 in Ubuntu "after today up to date Xwindow can't start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96796
<ubotu> New bug: #96797 in linux-meta (main) "Wireless on Intel 3945 Not Working in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96797
<ubotu> New bug: #96798 in kde-systemsettings (main) "[apport]  systemsettings crashed with SIGSEGV in XRenderFindDisplay()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96798
<ubotu> New bug: #96799 in gaim (main) "gaim - a default smiley theme that doesn't suck. ;)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96799
<ubotu> New bug: #96800 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in panel_applet_lockable()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96800
<ubotu> New bug: #96803 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox won't play stream" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96803
<ubotu> New bug: #96804 in filezilla (universe) "filezilla crashed at connect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96804
<ubotu> New bug: #96801 in beryl-core (universe) "x86_64 beryl crashed " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96801
<ubotu> New bug: #96802 in lvm2 (main) "LVM2 is packaged to reference libraries in the directory /lib/lvm-0 but they are located in /lib/lvm-200" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96802
<ubotu> New bug: #96805 in kdebase (main) "Can't build search index for Application Manuals" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96805
<ubotu> New bug: #96806 in udev (main) "Upgrade to udev 103-0ubuntu14 leaves /dev/cdrom as a hanging symlink to /dev/scd0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96806
<ubotu> New bug: #96807 in sbackup (universe) "[apport]  simple-backup-config crashed with NoSectionError in get()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96807
<ubotu> New bug: #96809 in Ubuntu "Desktop and keyboard stop responding" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96809
<ubotu> New bug: #96810 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem-plugin-viewer crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96810
<ubotu> New bug: #96811 in democracyplayer (universe) "[apport]  democracyplayer crashed with TypeError in __new__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96811
<ubotu> New bug: #96812 in update-manager (main) "update-manager error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96812
<ubotu> New bug: #96813 in php4 (universe) "sementation fault in apache2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96813
<ubotu> New bug: #96814 in gconf-editor (main) "[apport]  gconf-editor crashed with SIGSEGV in g_hash_table_remove()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96814
<ubotu> New bug: #96815 in gnumeric (main) "fails to open and save file: undefined symbol in so file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96815
<ubotu> New bug: #96817 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes when opening multiple tabs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96817
<ubotu> New bug: #96818 in linux-source-2.6.12 (main) "reiser 1.40-WIP Failed to open the device ..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96818
<ubotu> New bug: #96819 in restricted-manager (main) "Keeps asking for a computer restart" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96819
<ubotu> New bug: #96820 in xfce4-terminal (main) "Black terminal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96820
<ubotu> New bug: #96821 in Ubuntu "No partitions visible - neither in the "computer icon" nor on the desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96821
<ubotu> New bug: #96822 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96822
<ubotu> New bug: #96823 in totem (main) "Totem in fullscreen mode does not fade totem taskbar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96823
<ubotu> New bug: #96824 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kdm crashed with SIGSEGV in XSetAuthorization()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96824
<ubotu> New bug: #96825 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  startkde crashed with SIGSEGV in _rtld_global()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96825
<ubotu> New bug: #96826 in Ubuntu "Feisty Beta does not recognise CD burner " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96826
<ubotu> New bug: #96827 in stardict (universe) "[apport]  stardict crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96827
<ubotu> New bug: #96828 in bluez-utils (main) "[apport]  hcid crashed with SIGSEGV in _rtld_global()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96828
<ubotu> New bug: #96829 in Ubuntu "cant mount dvdwriter" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96829
<ubotu> New bug: #96830 in system-tools-backends (main) "[apport]  system-tools-backends crashed with SIGSEGV in _rtld_global()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96830
<ubotu> New bug: #96831 in courier-authlib (universe) "[apport]  authdaemond crashed with SIGSEGV in _rtld_global()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96831
<ubotu> New bug: #96832 in Ubuntu "Restricted drivers manager doesn`t work properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96832
<ubotu> New bug: #96834 in nis (main) "NIS uninstall error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96834
<Hobbsee> !mir
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mir - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> !main
<ubotu> New bug: #96833 in Ubuntu "Blank screen with the latest nv drivers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96833
<ubotu> New bug: #96835 in gdebi (main) "[apport]  gdebi-gtk crashed with AttributeError in on_button_install_clicked()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96835
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<ubotu> New bug: #96836 in wammu (universe) "[apport]  wammu crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96836
<ubotu> New bug: #96837 in polyester (main) "polyester style cannot be selected in control center" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96837
<ubotu> New bug: #96839 in usplash (main) "[apport]  usplash crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96839
<ubotu> New bug: #96840 in beryl-settings (universe) "[apport]  beryl-settings crashed with TypeError in BindingIsVisibleMethod()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96840
<ubotu> New bug: #96841 in xen-3.0 (main) "en-hypervisor-3.0-amd64 cannot load Nvidia using Ubuntu restricted driver " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96841
<ubotu> New bug: #96842 in webboard (universe) "[apport]  webboard-applet crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96842
<ubotu> New bug: #96838 in control-center (main) "[apport]  gnome-sound-properties crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96838
<ubotu> New bug: #96843 in Ubuntu "Mouse jumps from one screen to the other" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96843
<ubotu> New bug: #96844 in webboard (universe) "[apport]  webboard crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96844
<ubotu> New bug: #96845 in lvm2 (main) "LVM2 package does not install the device mapper kernel module" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96845
<ubotu> New bug: #96846 in apport (main) "[apport]  apport-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV in IA__gtk_icon_set_render_icon()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96846
<ubotu> New bug: #96848 in gnome-media (main) "[apport]  gnome-volume-control crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96848
<ubotu> New bug: #96849 in update-manager (main) "Update Tool Crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96849
<dholbach> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #96850 in Ubuntu "[apport]  perl crashed with SIGSEGV in rrd_test_error()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96850
<ubotu> New bug: #96851 in base-files (main) "/etc/init.d/rc has critical typo." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96851
<ubotu> New bug: #96852 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96852
<thekorn> good morning !
<ubotu> New bug: #96861 in Ubuntu "Wireless connection not activated after boot/login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96861
<ubotu> New bug: #96855 in samba (main) "2 GB limitation in smbfs?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96855
<ubotu> New bug: #96857 in debian-installer (main) "Feisty Beta: debian-installer does not mount cdrom" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96857
<dholbach> hey thekorn
<thekorn> hellas dholbach :)
<dholbach> :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #96859 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96859
<ubotu> New bug: #96860 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "legacy driver update to at least 1.0.9631 (dup-of: 96858)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96860
<ubotu> New bug: #96862 in Ubuntu "Fonts too big in Xubuntu Feisty beta tty's on laptop (i810 video)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96862
<ubotu> New bug: #96863 in mailman (main) "[apport]  senddigests crashed with IOError in __write()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96863
<ubotu> New bug: #96864 in tinyerp-client (universe) "[apport]  tinyerp-client.py crashed with TypeError in execute()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96864
<ubotu> New bug: #80359 in pmount "Two-lines patch for glob handling in /etc/pmount.allow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80359
<ubotu> New bug: #96865 in Ubuntu "don't format existing swap partition " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96865
<ubotu> New bug: #96866 in gnome-vfs2 (main) "[apport]  gnome-vfs-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96866
<ubotu> New bug: #96867 in Ubuntu "Caps Lock don't work in a terminal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96867
<ubotu> New bug: #96868 in Ubuntu "Sound doesn't work after update to beta of feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96868
<ubotu> New bug: #96872 in xorg (main) "latest feist beta update broke X" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96872
<ubotu> New bug: #96873 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "NVidia mx440 - Problem with latest 2.6.20-13 kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96873
<ubotu> New bug: #96874 in kdenetwork (main) "kopete is in english instead of italiand and spanish in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96874
<ubotu> New bug: #96875 in Ubuntu "OpenOffice can not find JRE (sun 1.6)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96875
<ubotu> New bug: #96858 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "legacy driver update to at least 1.0.9631 (dup-of: 96430)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96858
<ubotu> New bug: #96876 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96876
<ubotu> New bug: #96877 in Ubuntu "SDcard reader stopped working on Thinkpad X60s" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96877
<ubotu> New bug: #96879 in xserver-xgl (universe) "[apport]  Xgl crashed while screensaver preview" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96879
<ubotu> New bug: #96880 in Ubuntu "kicker crash - malloc(): memory corruption" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96880
<ubotu> New bug: #96881 in ubiquity (main) "installer crash @ partitioning" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96881
<ubotu> New bug: #96882 in hardinfo (universe) "[apport]  hardinfo crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96882
<ubotu> New bug: #96884 in Ubuntu "CD unit containing the liveCD is not visible in "Computer - File Browser"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96884
<ubotu> New bug: #96883 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Scanner Epson Perfection 1670 do not support USB_SUSPEND" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96883
<ubotu> New bug: #96885 in kdebase (main) "konqueror google.com user-agent says amd64 on i386" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96885
<ubotu> New bug: #96886 in Ubuntu "p4-clockmod NOT loaded for Inspiron 1150 Laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96886
<ubotu> New bug: #96887 in democracyplayer (universe) "[apport]  democracyplayer crashed with TypeError in __new__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96887
<ubotu> New bug: #96888 in xorg (main) "[feisty]  gart size of 8MB as default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96888
<ubotu> New bug: #96889 in Ubuntu "nvidia driver corrupts usplash with feisty beta since kernel 2.6.20-13 " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96889
<ubotu> New bug: #96890 in xserver-xgl (universe) "Xgl make yellow noise ( seem to be a alpha channel bug)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96890
<ubotu> New bug: #96891 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96891
<ubotu> New bug: #96893 in xorg (main) "[feisty]  radeon agp mode defaults to 1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96893
<ubotu> New bug: #96894 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96894
<ubotu> New bug: #96869 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XCloseDisplay() after manual interrupt (Ctrl+C)" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96869
<ubotu> New bug: #96895 in linux-meta (main) "missing device-id for hostap wireless card" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96895
<ubotu> New bug: #96896 in xnc (universe) "XNC File manager is not support russian file names" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96896
<ubotu> New bug: #96897 in launchpad-integration (main) "0.1.9 fails to install on feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96897
<dholbach> bugs bugs bugs
<ajmitch> mmmm
<ajmitch> tasty bugs
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> munch
* Fujitsu takes a bite out of Hobbsee.
* Hobbsee attacks Fujitsu with the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
<Hobbsee> no more Fujitsu.
<Fujitsu> I've been vanished a few times lately.
<ubotu> New bug: #96899 in Ubuntu "mkswap overwrites existing partitions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96899
* Fujitsu attacks.
<ubotu> New bug: #96898 in libgksu1.2 (main) "Depends on xbase-clients, which is transitional" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96898
<ubotu> New bug: #96900 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "nvidia-glx-legacy doesn't start GLX" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96900
<dholbach> seb128: looking at gnome-panel bugs
<seb128> dholbach: rock on
<ubotu> New bug: #96902 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in viaGetLock()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96902
<ubotu> New bug: #96901 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96901
<ubotu> New bug: #96903 in apport (main) "apport retracing service is not retracing bugs" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96903
<ubotu> New bug: #96904 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "mouse problem with Feisty Fawn beta on Toshiba Tecra S3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96904
<ubotu> New bug: #96905 in Ubuntu "USB flash drive shown twice on the desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96905
<ubotu> New bug: #96906 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu's wallpaper installer doesn't install packed wallpapers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96906
<ubotu> New bug: #96907 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem-video-thumbnailer crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_check()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96907
<ubotu> New bug: #96908 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 (main) "Intel 945G vga can't do 1440x900" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96908
<ubotu> New bug: #96909 in tomboy (main) "[apport]  Tomboy.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96909
<ubotu> New bug: #96910 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed when viewing HTML sourcecode of HTML file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96910
<ubotu> New bug: #96911 in basket (universe) "[apport]  basket crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96911
<ubotu> New bug: #96912 in compiz (main) "No window decorator" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96912
<ubotu> New bug: #96913 in hal (main) "[apport]  hald-addon-macbookpro-backlight crashed with SIGSEGV in _dbus_message_has_type_interface_member()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96913
<ubotu> New bug: #96914 in gxine (main) "Gxine crashes when switching channel on DVB" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96914
<ubotu> New bug: #96916 in bluez-utils (main) "Sdpd is missing in the package bluez-utils" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96916
<ubotu> New bug: #96915 in evolution (main) "Evolution 2.10 - Open but doesn't show up except for in the taskbar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96915
<ubotu> New bug: #96917 in kdepim (main) "Kontact chrash while trying to sync my ipaq (familiar) via kitchensync" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96917
<ubotu> New bug: #96919 in knetworkmanager (main) "knetworkmanager and no DHCP wifi" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96919
<vonhalenbach> pong
<vonhalenbach> ping
<ubotu> New bug: #96918 in gstreamer0.10 (main) "[apport]  gnome-sound-properties crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96918
<ubotu> New bug: #96920 in Ubuntu "install of ubuntu-7.04-beta-server-i386 fails at apt-install grub" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96920
<ubotu> New bug: #96921 in gnome-terminal (main) "[feisty]  gnome-terminal emits wrong character for quote on GB keyboard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96921
<ubotu> New bug: #96922 in vlc (universe) "[apport]  vlc crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96922
<vonhalenbach> hi
<ubotu> New bug: #96923 in Ubuntu "No resolution support for 2560x1600 (30" lcd) monitors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96923
<ubotu> New bug: #96924 in gnome-applets (main) "[apport]  invest-chart crashed with TypeError in on_refresh_chart()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96924
<ubotu> New bug: #96926 in sabayon (main) "[apport]  sabayon-apply crashed with TypeError in dprint() (dup-of: 91589)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96926
<ubotu> New bug: #96925 in 915resolution (universe) "latest 915resolution doesn't detect 1400*1050 screen mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96925
<ubotu> New bug: #96927 in tomboy (main) "[apport]  Tomboy.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in g_hash_table_lookup()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96927
<ubotu> New bug: #96928 in gnome-session (main) "[apport]  gnome-session crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96928
<ubotu> New bug: #96929 in firefox (main) "Firefox plugin finder service not working" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96929
<ubotu> New bug: #96930 in Ubuntu "bug reporter doesn't work in Kubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96930
<ubotu> New bug: #96933 in gpar2 (universe) "[apport]  gpar2 crashed with SIGSEGV in Par2Repairer::ComputeRSmatrix()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96933
<ubotu> New bug: #96932 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGILL in raise()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96932
<ubotu> New bug: #96931 in openafs "UVF Exeption for OpenAFS 1.4.4 - please sync from debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96931
<ubotu> New bug: #96934 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96934
<ubotu> New bug: #96935 in Ubuntu "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96935
<vonhalenbach> Oh, a crappy bug.
<ubotu> New bug: #96936 in pychess (universe) "the game don't start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96936
<vonhalenbach> Oh, a crappy bug.
<ubotu> New bug: #96937 in metacity (main) "firefox freeze when opening java" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96937
<vonhalenbach> Oh, a crappy bug.
<ubotu> New bug: #96938 in pyode (universe) "doesn't work with python 2.5 -> use a more recent version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96938
<vonhalenbach> Oh, a crappy bug.
<ubotu> New bug: #96939 in dpkg (main) "dpkg in feisty doesnt work properly after dpkg fails on updates/installing apps." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96939
<vonhalenbach> Oh, a crappy bug.
<ubotu> New bug: #96940 in Ubuntu "GUIs unable to handle ndiswrapper wireless card" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96940
<vonhalenbach> Oh, a crappy bug.
<ubotu> New bug: #96941 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "nvidia-glx problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96941
<ubotu> New bug: #96942 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV with compiz-extra installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96942
<Seveas> vonhalenbach, plase bhave
<Seveas> and if my e were working it'd say "please behave"
<vonhalenbach> Seveas: Yeah. i behave. I just tested the Konversation 1.0.1
<vonhalenbach> It can filter for some strings and output a sound and a text.
<triceratops> Is there a chance to implement a check of /etc/lsb-release to avoid users to start an upgrade from dapper to feisty?
<vonhalenbach> Wesbot2: IIRWIIR
<Hobbsee> mvo: you around?
<ubotu> New bug: #96943 in wine (universe) "wine doesn't work because of 3D driver (VIA)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96943
<Hobbsee> triceratops: i didnt think it'd even let you try to go straight ot feisty, would it?
<mvo> Hobbsee: sort of
<gnomefreak> that does sound like a good idea
<Hobbsee> mvo: did you see what triceratops said?  is it done / should it be / etc
<triceratops> Hobbsee: There was a mail on ubuntu-de which says that a user was left with an unusable system after an upgrade from dapper to feisty.
<Hobbsee> triceratops: yeah, it wont work.
<mvo> Hobbsee: no, what did he say?
<Hobbsee> [22:29]  <triceratops> Is there a chance to implement a check of /etc/lsb-release to avoid users to start an upgrade from dapper to feisty?
<vonhalenbach> Wesbot2: IIRWIIR
<Hobbsee> mvo: ^
<gnomefreak> its not supported to upgrade like that but i thought update-manager went one by one already
<triceratops> Hobbsee: Shure, but why doesn't the installer check /etc/lsb-release and give a warning to the user?
<vonhalenbach> Wesbot2: IIRWIIR
<gnomefreak> why is he using the -d option anyway
<mvo> triceratops: that shouldn't be possible currently? or maybe with the cdrom upgrade?
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ajmitch> yay
<Hobbsee> sigh
* ajmitch hugs Hobbsee 
* Hobbsee hugs ajmitch 
<triceratops> mvo: The user don't mention which way of upgrade (via cd or apt-get, etc) he did. But nevertheless I think it should be possible to check lsb-release first?
<mvo> triceratops: the normal upgrader should take care of this already - I can think of a case in the cdrom upgrade where that check does not work
<ubotu> New bug: #96944 in beryl-core (universe) "Beryl.1000.crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96944
<triceratops> mvo: To be honnest, I haven't seen this kind of check in other distros yet. So it might give the chance for ubuntu to be the first here again.
<triceratops> mvo: At least for the next lts Version there will be a need for such a check, isn't it?
<ubotu> New bug: #96945 in kde-systemsettings (main) "Selecting modules using the keyboard in System Settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96945
<mvo> triceratops: the regular "update-manager -d" does that check already
<mvo> triceratops: for the lts->lts+1 something special will be required
<ubotu> New bug: #96946 in kdebase (main) "Kde never stores the positions of the icons, and always reorders and disperses thats." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96946
<ubotu> New bug: #96947 in Ubuntu "problem with eth0/network card" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96947
<ubotu> New bug: #96948 in gaim (main) "gaim crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96948
<ubotu> New bug: #96950 in Ubuntu "Install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96950
<ubotu> New bug: #96949 in beryl-core (universe) "Attempted to run cube2 (game).  " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96949
<ubotu> New bug: #96951 in edgy-backports "[BACKPORT]  Please backport gtk-gnutella" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96951
<ubotu> New bug: #96952 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96952
<ubotu> New bug: #96953 in Ubuntu "Installer crashed at 88%" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96953
<bddebian> Boo
<ogra> bee
<ubotu> New bug: #96954 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96954
<ubotu> New bug: #96955 in rhythmbox (main) "[apport]  rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96955
<ubotu> New bug: #96956 in ubuntu-meta (main) "[feisty]  update from today changed my default keyboard layout form fr to en in gnome" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96956
<ubotu> New bug: #96958 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  step 2 screen in kubuntu install doesn't display correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96958
<ubotu> New bug: #96959 in ecasound2.2 (universe) "Ecasound crashes on exit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96959
<ubotu> New bug: #96960 in firefox (main) "fire fox crushes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96960
<ubotu> New bug: #96961 in Ubuntu "changing themes crashes everything" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96961
<ubotu> New bug: #96962 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96962
<ubotu> New bug: #96963 in sbackup (universe) "[apport]  sbackupd crashed with NotFoundError in upgrade_v13()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96963
<ubotu> New bug: #96964 in monit (universe) "invalid mail-body in monit 4.6 ubuntu dapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96964
<ubotu> New bug: #96965 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XPending()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96965
<ubotu> New bug: #96966 in libgphoto2 (main) "libgphoto2 2.3 (backported) problem with canon powershot a95 (edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96966
<ubotu> New bug: #96967 in firefox (main) "Crash when memory heavily used by other apps" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96967
<ubotu> New bug: #96968 in revelation (universe) "When auto-open a revelation password file, it gives an error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96968
<ubotu> New bug: #96969 in openoffice.org-soikko (multiverse) "Should be removed before feisty, removed from debian too" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96969
<ubotu> New bug: #96970 in libgnomeui (main) "System crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96970
<ubotu> New bug: #96971 in Ubuntu "error on opera" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96971
<ubotu> New bug: #96972 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "[Feisty]  nvidia's 97xx driver dropped support for GeForce4 and below" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96972
<ubotu> New bug: #96973 in Ubuntu "kmagnifier eats the CPU" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96973
<ubotu> New bug: #96974 in language-pack-th (main) "add depend on firefox-libthai" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96974
<ubotu> New bug: #96975 in gnome-panel (main) "System crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96975
<ubotu> New bug: #96976 in gparted (main) "gparted shows empty disk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96976
<ubotu> New bug: #96977 in apport (main) "Apport-gtk crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96977
<ubotu> New bug: #96979 in nautilus (main) "nautlis crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96979
<ubotu> New bug: #96978 in vlc (universe) "[VLC]  'Open file' dialog fails when typing a directory in the location bar (or even crashes VLC)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96978
<ubotu> New bug: #96980 in apr-util (main) "apu-config --libs has no output" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96980
<[miles] > afternoon #ubuntu-bugs
<ubotu> New bug: #96981 in kdepim (main) "kmail: forwarded inline message cannot be read on Mac OSX Mail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96981
<ubotu> New bug: #96982 in evince (main) "Report BUG evince 0.6.1 with PDF" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96982
<[miles] > guys, anyone know if the i810 GLX bug "libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5a" has any fixes? I would like to run AIGLX in Kubuntu 6.10 but until I find a fix, I can't
<bdmurray> [miles] : have you found a particular bug in launchpad dealing with that?
<[miles] > hello bdmurray ... yeah just now
<[miles] > https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/62135
<[miles] > #62135
<pochu> bug 62135
<ubotu> Malone bug 62135 in mesa "Support for Intel 965 (GMA X3000) doesn't work" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/62135
* pochu waves at bdmurray :)
<ubotu> New bug: #96983 in gnome-session (main) "[apport]  gnome-session crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96983
* bdmurray waves back
<bdmurray> [miles] : from the comments "this will not be backported to 6.10 since it is too invasive a change."
<[miles] > bdmurray: ok
<[miles] > thanks
<bdmurray> so, it seems upgrading to feisty would be the fix in this case
<bdmurray> However, from what I gathered from the comments so people have gotten it working with unsupported, not Ubuntu, packages
<bdmurray> that is some people
<[miles] > I'll just try this guys patch, bbiam
<[miles] > thanks bdmurray for the help tho
<[miles] > 2 mins
<[miles] > bdmurray: yeah, his package makes glxgears work
<ubotu> New bug: #96984 in yelp (main) "wrong window title" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96984
<dholbach> wow, I have 1,1G ~/.bughelper/attachments-cache/
<ubotu> New bug: #96985 in jack-audio-connection-kit (universe) "crash on startup with some cards (snd-usb-audio?)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96985
<ubotu> New bug: #96986 in xorg (main) "X is broken when booting from the Live CD and after an upgrade." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96986
<ubotu> New bug: #96987 in workrave (main) "[apport]  workrave crashed with SIGSEGV in RemoteControl::set_applet()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96987
<ubotu> New bug: #96988 in beryl-settings (universe) "[apport]  beryl-settings crashed with AttributeError in SetSettingFromWidgets()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96988
<ubotu> New bug: #96989 in xawtv (universe) "[apport]  xawtv crashed with SIGSEGV in _IO_file_write()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96989
<ubotu> New bug: #96990 in openoffice.org (main) "[apport]  soffice.bin 2.2 crashed with SIGSEGV in _dl_addr() on opening in Fiesty Kubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96990
<ubotu> New bug: #96486 in update-manager "u-m should automatically install nvidia-glx-legacy if hardware requires it" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96486
<ubotu> New bug: #96991 in Ubuntu "3D stuff breaks with Compiz" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96991
<ubotu> New bug: #96992 in network-manager (main) "Two network interfaces simultaneously" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96992
<ubotu> New bug: #96993 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV in KInstance::dirs()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96993
<ubotu> New bug: #96994 in nautilus (main) "[apport]  nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96994
<ubotu> New bug: #96995 in mscompress (universe) "collision on mscompress and foo2zjs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96995
<ubotu> New bug: #96996 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "routing problem linksys" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96996
<ubotu> New bug: #96997 in Ubuntu "Openoffice windows not redrawn correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96997
<ubotu> New bug: #96998 in gconf2 (main) "[apport]  gconftool-2 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96998
<ubotu> New bug: #96999 in Ubuntu "Black screen on startup after latest feisty updates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96999
<ubotu> New bug: #97000 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV in KInstance::dirs()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97000
<ubotu> New bug: #97001 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97001
<ubotu> New bug: #97002 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kicker crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97002
<ubotu> New bug: #97003 in Ubuntu "wireless network connection defined in /etc/network/interfaces doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97003
<ubotu> New bug: #97004 in alsa-lib (main) "sound crackling with feisty libasound2 in some apps" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97004
<ubotu> New bug: #97006 in banshee (universe) "[feisty]  cannot import wav in the library" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97006
<ubotu> New bug: #97007 in banshee (universe) "[feisty]  banshee: cannot remove files from ipod" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97007
<ubotu> New bug: #97008 in gnome-media (main) "[apport]  gnome-volume-control crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97008
<ubotu> New bug: #97009 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "nvidia driver updated, but will not work with GeForce4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97009
<ubotu> New bug: #97010 in gaim-otr (universe) "Gaim always crashes with Off-The-Record Messaging plugin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97010
<ubotu> New bug: #97011 in enigmail (main) "Security fix in 0.94.3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97011
<ubotu> New bug: #97012 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-2.10 crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_check() on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97012
<ubotu> New bug: #97013 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kicker crashed with SIGSEGV in KMiniPager::slotSetDesktop()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97013
<ubotu> New bug: #97014 in Ubuntu "new drive-token not set @ fstab" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97014
<ubotu> New bug: #97017 in kxdocker (universe) "kxdocker crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97017
<ubotu> New bug: #97018 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV in pkgDepCache::ActionGroup::ActionGroup()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97018
<ubotu> New bug: #97019 in rhythmbox (main) "Selecting which song to play is impossible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97019
<ubotu> New bug: #97015 in spe (universe) "SPE crashes on pychecker use." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97015
<ubotu> New bug: #97016 in Ubuntu "When i click on the PostIt Applet, it won't never show my notes but it changes to the right-sided virtual desktop !" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97016
<ubotu> New bug: #97020 in gnome-session (main) "[apport]  gnome-session crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97020
<ubotu> New bug: #97021 in Ubuntu "Laptop don't wakes up after suspend mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97021
<ubotu> New bug: #97022 in Ubuntu "dasher should be added to assistive technology preferences " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97022
<ubotu> New bug: #97023 in Ubuntu "sound server problem with ubuntu feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97023
<ubotu> New bug: #97024 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97024
<ubotu> New bug: #97025 in tomboy (main) "[apport]  Tomboy.exe crashed with SIGSEGV on gnome startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97025
<ubotu> New bug: #97026 in Ubuntu "LCD Monitor gets "Out of Range"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97026
<ubotu> New bug: #97027 in totem (main) "totem-xine stopped playing audiofiles" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97027
<ubotu> New bug: #97028 in Ubuntu "Video with totem and beryl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97028
<ubotu> New bug: #97031 in totem (main) "Wrong colors in quicktime-files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97031
<ubotu> New bug: #97032 in Ubuntu "add compiz/beryl configuration modification gui for kde" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97032
<ubotu> New bug: #97029 in desktop-effects (main) "desktop-effects not reporting problems when during enabling" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97029
<ubotu> New bug: #97037 in desktop-effects (main) "desktop-effects should disable effects if the driver is changed " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97037
<ubotu> New bug: #97038 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed on boot /var/crash/_usr_lib_firefox_firefox-bin.1000.crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97038
<ubotu> New bug: #97036 in vmware-player (multiverse) "vmware-player fails to install cleanly at configuration stage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97036
<ubotu> New bug: #97039 in tcsh (main) "can't set variables via setenv in tcsh error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6:" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97039
<ubotu> New bug: #97040 in yasm (universe) "Please sync yasm 0.5.0-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97040
<ubotu> New bug: #97041 in ntp (main) "NTP server has to be restarted to work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97041
<ubotu> New bug: #97042 in powernowd (main) "Wrong CPU scaling frequencies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97042
<ubotu> New bug: #97043 in bash (main) "variables can't be set in bash: ror while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97043
<ubotu> New bug: #97044 in Ubuntu "1920x1200 resolution warped on ATI / Dell 2407 monitor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97044
<ubotu> New bug: #97045 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in vfprintf()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97045
<ubotu> New bug: #97051 in Ubuntu "Dell Precision M65 Docking fails, screen  warped" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97051
<ubotu> New bug: #97046 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with ValueError in c2py()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97046
<ubotu> New bug: #97048 in hotkeys (universe) "Print hotkey is not keyboard layout aware (dup-of: 97047)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97048
<ubotu> New bug: #97049 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "Xorg + nvidia crashes with Totem playing a mp4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97049
<ubotu> New bug: #97052 in desktop-effects (main) "eclipse startup screen in weird place with desktop effects enabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97052
<ubotu> New bug: #97053 in compiz (main) "compiz spawns thousands of processes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97053
<ubotu> New bug: #97054 in rhythmbox (main) "[apport]  rhythmbox-metadata crashed with SIGSEGV in gst_adapter_flush()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97054
<ubotu> New bug: #97056 in Ubuntu "GoogleEarth freezes at splashscreen after update to 4.07" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97056
<ubotu> New bug: #97057 in Ubuntu "failed update?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97057
<ubotu> New bug: #97058 in ifupdown (main) "adding non-default route in /etc/network/interfaces doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97058
<ubotu> New bug: #97059 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  package update-manager failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): installArchives() failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97059
<ubotu> New bug: #97060 in gdm (main) "Can't switch VT from GDM" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97060
<ubotu> New bug: #97061 in Ubuntu "[Feisty]  Compiz/Beryl can't start - Xorg problem!?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97061
<ubotu> New bug: #97063 in vlc (universe) "[apport]  vlc crashed with SIGSEGV in mpeg2_slice()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97063
<ubotu> New bug: #97062 in update-manager (main) "upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04 beta failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97062
<ubotu> New bug: #97064 in labyrinth (universe) "Mind Mapping In KDE" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97064
<ubotu> New bug: #97065 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Feisty stops booting at "Loading ACPI modules"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97065
<ubotu> New bug: #97066 in metacity (main) "metacity crashes with Deviant theme" [Low,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97066
<ubotu> New bug: #97067 in pilot-link (main) "[Feisty]  udev: could not read /etc/udev/rules.d/60-libpisock.rules" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97067
<ubotu> New bug: #97068 in Ubuntu "Feisty installer dont fit in 800x600 screen (dup-of: 38442)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97068
<ubotu> New bug: #97071 in lyx (universe) "lyx-qt not installable via sources" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97071
<mikebro> I installed the ubuntu feisty amd64 server beta and it is only detecting 1 processor. Any recommendations what I should file the bug under and which files I should attach?
<ubotu> New bug: #97069 in Ubuntu "New Nvidia Driver not displaying 1600x1200" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97069
<ubotu> New bug: #97070 in gnome-utils (main) "[apport]  gnome-screenshot crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_file_info_get_is_folder()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97070
<ubotu> New bug: #96870 in linux-meta (main) "2.6.20-13 breaks internal SD card reader and suspend to memory" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96870
<ubotu> New bug: #97073 in firefox (main) "after restarting the session " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97073
<ubotu> New bug: #97074 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97074
<ubotu> New bug: #97075 in Ubuntu "screenshot cannot be done if gtk menu active" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97075
<pochu> mikebro: I would report it against the kernel (linux-source-2.6.20)
<mikebro> pochu: Alright, it seems a bit odd though, because I have Edubuntu amd64 feisty desktop beta in another virtual machine and it detects both processors properly
<ubotu> New bug: #97078 in gaim (main) "crash..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97078
<ubotu> New bug: #97077 in dpkg (main) "[apport]  dpkg-divert crashed with SIGSEGV in Perl_sv_free()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97077
<ubotu> New bug: #97079 in 915resolution (universe) "915resolution does not load after update (3.27.07)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97079
<ubotu> New bug: #97080 in gnome-app-install (main) "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with NameError in description()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97080
<ubotu> New bug: #97081 in Ubuntu "Installer hangs at step 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97081
<ubotu> New bug: #97082 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97082
<ubotu> New bug: #97087 in adept (main) "Adept  -  finish package setup on crash (run: dpkg --configure -a)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97087
<W4nnabe> hello.   can anybody explain why i can see my apache server's index page through 127.0.0.1, but not through the local network? I'm running dapper lamp server
<ubotu> New bug: #97086 in Ubuntu "After kernel install 2.6.20.13.10 SD card reader not visible" [Low,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97086
<ubotu> New bug: #97088 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()"." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97088
<ubotu> New bug: #97089 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97089
<ubotu> New bug: #96210 in kdegraphics (main) "kpdf crashes when changing to full screen" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96210
<ubotu> New bug: #97084 in courier (universe) "mail client report: ...is not imap4 mail server" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97084
<ubotu> New bug: #97090 in ipodder (universe) "[apport]  iPodderGui.py crashed with OSError in makedirs()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97090
<ubotu> New bug: #97091 in Ubuntu "Evolution goes into a loop for minutes at a time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97091
<ubotu> New bug: #97092 in pth (main) "Conflicting declarations in libc6-dev and libpthread-dev" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97092
<ubotu> New bug: #97093 in Ubuntu "screen goes blank at login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97093
<ubotu> New bug: #97094 in Ubuntu "Partial internet connection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97094
<ubotu> New bug: #97096 in tomcat5.5 (universe) "tomcat5.5 won't start b/c of catalina.out named pipe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97096
<ubotu> New bug: #97097 in gnome-translate (universe) "gnome-translate doesn't respond to paste" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97097
<ubotu> New bug: #97098 in glipper (universe) "glipper crashed unexpectedly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97098
<ubotu> New bug: #97099 in gnome-pilot (main) "[Feisty] Syncing crashes gnome-pilot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97099
<ubotu> New bug: #97100 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in g_hash_table_remove()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97100
<ubotu> New bug: #97085 in file-roller (main) "File roller crashes while extracting data from .tar.gz file" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97085
<ubotu> New bug: #97101 in Ubuntu "messages gspcav1 in syslog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97101
<ubotu> New bug: #97102 in nautilus (main) "when nautilus have a read error when copying, should show an "ignore all" button" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97102
<ubotu> New bug: #97103 in dbus (main) "[apport]  dbus-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in ()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97103
<ubotu> New bug: #97104 in gaphor (universe) "[apport]  gaphor crashed with TypeError: Cannot create a consistent method resolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97104
<ubotu> New bug: #97105 in nfs-utils (main) "samba causes nfsv4 kernel module bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97105
<ubotu> New bug: #97106 in f-spot (main) "f-spot and g-thumb should allow drag and drog between each one" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97106
<ubotu> New bug: #97107 in gnome-screensaver (main) "Braid screensaver cause desktop to freeze up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97107
<ubotu> New bug: #96871 in Ubuntu "List of repositories - error 404" [Low,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96871
<ubotu> New bug: #97072 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Weird random lock-ups" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97072
<ubotu> New bug: #97108 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in savageGetLock()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97108
<ubotu> New bug: #97109 in gdesklets-data (universe) "Gdesklets doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97109
<ubotu> New bug: #97110 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "[apport]  mozilla-thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97110
<ubotu> New bug: #97111 in nexuiz-data (universe) "[apport]  nexuiz crashed with SIGSEGV in Reassociate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97111
<ubotu> New bug: #97112 in foo2zjs (main) "foo2zjs is broken when updating" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97112
<ubotu> New bug: #97113 in gnome-media (main) "[apport]  gnome-volume-control crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97113
<ubotu> New bug: #97114 in file-roller (main) "file-roller should allow creating password-protected zip files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97114
<ubotu> New bug: #96472 in openssh (main) "ssh and delay" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96472
<ubotu> New bug: #97115 in restricted-manager (main) "[apport]  restricted-manager crashed with ValueError in command()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97115
<ubotu> New bug: #97116 in bughelper (main) "how does one ask a question to be answered?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97116
<ubotu> New bug: #97117 in gnome-utils (main) "[apport]  gnome-screenshot crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97117
<ubotu> New bug: #97118 in update-manager (main) "upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04 failed w/ upgrader" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97118
<ubotu> New bug: #97119 in brasero (universe) "brasero crashed with SIGSEGV in brasero_md5_cancel()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97119
<ubotu> New bug: #97120 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97120
<ubotu> New bug: #97121 in Ubuntu "Missing 64bit support for Desktop users" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97121
<ubotu> New bug: #97122 in software-properties (main) "[apport]  software-properties-gtk crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97122
<serega> Hello, guys
<serega> may I ask you some questions?
<crimsun> ask away
<serega> ok
<serega> I have joined ubuntu bugsquad and I want to know how is bugfixing flow
<serega> e.g.
<serega> I see some bug: "kppp crashes at..."
<serega> what I should do if I feel I can fix it?
<serega> *should I
<crimsun> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix
<serega> oops :)
<serega> sorry
<serega> thanks!
<enyc> hrrrm Im having trouble reaching launchpad.net TCP port 443 ;-)
<enyc> !bug!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bug! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<enyc> launchpad.net (82.211.81.179)
<enyc> tcptraceroute to 443 (https):
<enyc> 11  82.211.81.76  22.731 ms  21.129 ms  19.700 ms
<enyc> 12  * * *
<crimsun> yes, it's known.
<crimsun> sit tight or get some coffee after jogging down the street
<enyc> 13  * * *
<enyc> 14  * * *
<enyc> 15  * * *
<enyc> ok
<enyc> ;-)
<enyc> ?why is 'jogging down the street' relevant?
<crimsun> "you may have to wait a tick"
<enyc> well that makes sense
<enyc> I dont understand meaning 'jogging hown the street'
<enyc> gor this circumstance
<crimsun> basically it takes a while to jog down a long street and back
<enyc> hrrm [ok] 
<enyc> ;-)
<serega> hmm/// looks launchpad is down :(
<serega> *looks like
<pochu> serega: it's up now
<serega> thanks
<Toxicity999> It's being temperamental though
<serega> what do you mean?
<Toxicity999> Seems a bit slow for me.
<Toxicity999> The beta anywho.
<W4nnabe>  hi...i just installed ubuntu lamp server, and now, even though i'm conneceted to the net, i can't ping the other boxes in the lan any ideas?
<bdmurray> are you trying to ping by ip or domain name?
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-03-28
<W4nnabe> bdmurray: ip
<bdmurray> W4nnabe: and they are on the same subnet as you?
<W4nnabe> yes
<bdmurray> can you ping in the reverse direction?
<W4nnabe> no, neither direction
<W4nnabe> but both can ping google
<W4nnabe> my iptables are set to allow
<W4nnabe> i've been asking people about this almost all day now
<W4nnabe> nobody seems to know
<bdmurray> set to allow what?
<W4nnabe> all
<W4nnabe> somebody said it might have something to do with /etc/hosts
<bdmurray> W4nnabe: post the results for ifconfig from both hosts and iptables -L to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<W4nnabe> ok 1 sec
<bdmurray> and then tell me the url to look at
<W4nnabe> one more second
<bdmurray> W4nnabe: no hurry, I'm here for a while
<W4nnabe> ok
<W4nnabe> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12410/
<bdmurray> can they both ping 192.168.1.1?
<W4nnabe> no, only the windows machine
<W4nnabe> now i can't even ping google from ubuntu
<W4nnabe> this just keeps getting wierder
<bdmurray> what kind of network adapter do you have in the ubuntu machine?
<W4nnabe> 1 sec
<W4nnabe> "Apache2: could not determine the server's proper domain name" or something like that when i told it to `halt`
<W4nnabe> its a netgear fa311
<bdmurray> Do you know what driver that uses?
<W4nnabe> not off the top of my head, but i know that it was working at one point since i did this install, and has always worked w/ ubuntu in the past
<W4nnabe> ok, i just booted it back up, and now i can ping google and the router, but still not the other computer
<pochu> good night everybody!
<W4nnabe> buenas noches
<enyc> ok,... I have posted but 97205 ... should I be subscripbing anybody/any-team(s) ? (given that this is a simple quick-to-fix dep-change for feisty)
<W4nnabe> bdmurray: are you still there?
<bdmurray> enyc: tag it as packaging
<bdmurray> W4nnabe: yeah, try looking at the output of dmesg for anything odd
<W4nnabe> k
<enyc> bdmurray: err ok ill try...
<enyc> bdmurray: I think ive done that correctly (never set a tag before). please let me know if bug 97205 looks okay to you ;-)
<ubotu> Malone bug 97205 in nautilus-cd-burner "natilus-cd-burner dependancy on superseded mkisofs package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97205
<bdmurray> enyc: looks good
<enyc> bdmurray: right, thankyou for letting me know ;-)
<W4nnabe> bdmurray: am i just looking for errors?
<W4nnabe> here's something...  "ACPI: Looking for DSDT ...not found!"
<bdmurray> that's fine you could paste it to that same site if you want me to look at it
<W4nnabe> ok, hold on
<W4nnabe> ok, ubuntu's pastebin tells me i'm spamming, so i put it here  http://pastebin.ca/412798
<bdmurray> W4nnabe: I don't see anything obvious but if you lose connecitivity again gather the output of dmesg and post a bug
<W4nnabe> ok, but i still have the lan issue...anything else i can do?
<bdmurray> W4nnabe: what is your objective? Is there some other service you are trying to get going?
<W4nnabe> well, i'm trying to test php/mysql pages through a graphical browser, and i didn't want to install xserver, so i just wanted to ssh into the ubuntu box to edit the pages while looking at my results via the lan
<bdmurray> ssh fails too?
<W4nnabe> i haven't tried, but i'm assuming as much if i can't ping
<bdmurray> W4nnabe: it might be worth trying
<W4nnabe> i just did
<W4nnabe> it fails
<W4nnabe> it seems like it would be a system issue
<W4nnabe> ok, i appologize
<W4nnabe> i'm really stupid
<W4nnabe> i just fixed it
<bdmurray> W4nnabe: iptables -F will flush the iptables on your linux system
<bdmurray> Out of curiousity what was it?
<W4nnabe> it was comodo, running on the xp machine
<W4nnabe> i just pinged it lemme try the rest of the stuff
<W4nnabe> wow, i'm so retarded
<W4nnabe> it works
<W4nnabe> sorry about wasting your time
<W4nnabe> thanks for your patience
<bdmurray> no problem, I'm glad it is worked out for you
<ubotu> New bug: #97193 in desktop-effects (main) "desktop-effects talks about restarting computer, even though it cannot do anything (xorg.conf has been manually changed)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97193
<ubotu> New bug: #97194 in exaile (universe) "[apport]  exaile.py crashed with IOError in _print()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97194
<ubotu> New bug: #97195 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu 7.04 automatic codec installation (and xorg issue)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97195
<ubotu> New bug: #97198 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "shutdown, no grub on start tecra m5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97198
<ubotu> New bug: #97199 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97199
<ubotu> New bug: #97200 in Ubuntu "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97200
<ubotu> New bug: #97201 in Ubuntu "apt-get package nautilus-dbgsym has unresolved dependencies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97201
<ubotu> New bug: #97202 in firefox (main) "Debian changelog date incorrect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97202
<ubotu> New bug: #97203 in mplayer (multiverse) "gmplayer defaults to Matrox display drivers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97203
<ubotu> New bug: #97204 in desktop-effects (main) "official nvidia driver from their site cannot be used in feisty beta?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97204
<ubotu> New bug: #97205 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "natilus-cd-burner dependancy on superseded mkisofs package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97205
<ubotu> New bug: #97183 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in wnck_workspace_get_width()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97183
<ubotu> New bug: #97184 in gnome-system-tools (main) "network-admin crashes on load" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97184
<ubotu> New bug: #97185 in gaim (main) "D-Bus can't be used to start Gaim service" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97185
<ubotu> New bug: #97186 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97186
<ubotu> New bug: #97187 in wireless-tools (main) "Wireless doesn't work on Dell Inspiron 600m" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97187
<ubotu> New bug: #97188 in Ubuntu "Dell Latitude X200: mediabase drives not detected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97188
<ubotu> New bug: #97189 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "[apport]  gnome-cups-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in g_signal_emit_valist()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97189
<ubotu> New bug: #97190 in gnome-applets (main) "multiload applet tooltip does not refresh" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97190
<ubotu> New bug: #97191 in cryptsetup (universe) "cryptdisks prompts for the passphrase only once" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97191
<ubotu> New bug: #97192 in xorg (main) "X error messages on Dell Inspiron 600m" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97192
<ubotu> New bug: #97196 in Ubuntu "In Feisty, Drag and Drop in Firefox Extension 'Zotero' is refused (works in Edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97196
<ubotu> New bug: #97197 in gdm (main) "GDM depends on ubuntu-sounds" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97197
<ubotu> New bug: #97170 in restricted-manager (main) "minor ui fixes/improvements" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97170
<ubotu> New bug: #97172 in hostap (universe) "Fix for DWL-650 Rev P1 (hostap_cs)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97172
<ubotu> New bug: #97173 in xorg-driver-synaptics (main) "touchpad features not working on macbook core 2, feisty 7.04 beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97173
<ubotu> New bug: #97174 in Ubuntu "Bootloader target editbox need also checkbox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97174
<ubotu> New bug: #97175 in xfce4-session (main) "xfce4-session seems to reset xmodmap" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97175
<ubotu> New bug: #97176 in libdvdread (universe) "libdvdread3 script missing in 7.04 64bit beta." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97176
<ubotu> New bug: #97178 in control-center (main) "gnome "slow keys" "feature" won't go away" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97178
<ubotu> New bug: #97179 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "w/ desktop CD, driver not loaded for jmicron jmb363 controller's SATA ability" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97179
<ubotu> New bug: #97180 in control-center (main) "sticky keys dialogue pops up underneath other windows" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97180
<ubotu> New bug: #97181 in control-center (main) "slow/sticky keys activate automatically" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97181
<ubotu> New bug: #97182 in liferea (main) "[UVFe]  liferea 1.2.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97182
<ubotu> New bug: #97158 in nautilus (main) "window title doesn't show a CD's volume name" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97158
<ubotu> New bug: #97161 in Ubuntu "feisty installer: time zone mismatch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97161
<ubotu> New bug: #97162 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice.org-core package missing file /usr/lib/openoffice/program/ooqstart on amd64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97162
<ubotu> New bug: #97163 in restricted-manager (main) "Restricted Drivers Manager is visible in the menu for non-admin user" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97163
<ubotu> New bug: #97164 in mscompress (universe) "mscompress fails to install - prevents foo2zjs installation" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97164
<ubotu> New bug: #97165 in apport (main) "bug in apport" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97165
<ubotu> New bug: #97166 in network-manager (main) "default route is lost after connecting another computer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97166
<ubotu> New bug: #97168 in libnss-mysql (universe) "passwd command crashs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97168
<ubotu> New bug: #97212 in Ubuntu "Main Menu app crashes when item property change attempt" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97212
<ubotu> New bug: #97213 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGSEGV in IA__g_object_ref()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97213
<ubotu> New bug: #97214 in Ubuntu "Video output iffy on an nVidia Geforce 8800 GTS" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97214
<ubotu> New bug: #97206 in Ubuntu "error on booting up mounting an external usb-drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97206
<ubotu> New bug: #97207 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "nvidia-glx upgrade not compatible with GeForce4 440 Go 64M GPU" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97207
<ubotu> New bug: #97208 in desktop-effects (main) "Enabling wacom driver in xorg is not accepted by feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97208
<ubotu> New bug: #97209 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "nautilus-cd-burner: option to set overburn in gui" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97209
<ubotu> New bug: #97210 in Ubuntu "KDE login --> Ctl-Alt-F1 --> Ctl-Alt-F7 blacks screen, hangs computer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97210
<ubotu> New bug: #97211 in firefox (main) "firefox crash opening videos" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97211
<ubotu> New bug: #97160 in Ubuntu "Empty dialogboxes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97160
<ubotu> New bug: #97215 in beryl-core (universe) "beryl-xgl missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97215
<ubotu> New bug: #97216 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97216
<ubotu> New bug: #97217 in Ubuntu "software volume keys don't work when a menu is visible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97217
<ubotu> New bug: #97219 in Ubuntu "Can not get 1280X800 on Compaq Presario C302NR using Fiesty Fawn. Worked on Dapper." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97219
<ubotu> New bug: #97220 in bzr-svn "'SvnRepository' object has no attribute '_serializer'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97220
<ubotu> New bug: #97221 in evolution (main) "[feisty]  text cant be copied between 'new' emails in evolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97221
<ubotu> New bug: #97222 in Ubuntu "ubiquity crashes with "migration-assistant/.../items doesn't exist"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97222
<ubotu> New bug: #97223 in nexuiz (universe) "nexuiz 2.2.3-1 broken package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97223
<ubotu> New bug: #97224 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem-plugin-viewer crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97224
<ubotu> New bug: #97225 in console-setup (main) ""Undefined kernel key code" triggered by ckbcomp when booting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97225
<ubotu> New bug: #97226 in Ubuntu "Install CD Hangs for Parallels Mac" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97226
<ubotu> New bug: #97227 in Ubuntu "Firefox crash with four tab'ed windows" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97227
<ubotu> New bug: #97228 in Ubuntu "Update Manager does not support copy of Details text" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97228
<ubotu> New bug: #97229 in heliodor (universe) "[apport]  heliodor crashed with SIGSEGV in meta_theme_get_frame_borders()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97229
<ubotu> New bug: #97230 in Ubuntu "[apport]  cyclone crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_start_main()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97230
<ubotu> New bug: #97231 in beryl-core (universe) "Fails to start with window decorations" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97231
<ubotu> New bug: #97232 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashes upon create new partition when no 'free space' is selected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97232
<ubotu> New bug: #97233 in heliodor (universe) "[apport]  heliodor crashed with SIGSEGV in meta_theme_get_frame_borders()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97233
<ubotu> New bug: #97234 in heliodor (universe) "[apport]  heliodor crashed with SIGSEGV in meta_theme_get_frame_borders()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97234
<ubotu> New bug: #97235 in Ubuntu "Grub misconfiguration in the installation of Ubuntu 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97235
<ubotu> New bug: #97236 in gnome-vfs2 (main) "[apport]  gnome-vfs-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97236
<ubotu> New bug: #97237 in kde-systemsettings (main) "systemsettings/disk&file - crash creating mount point of windows share" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97237
<ubotu> New bug: #97238 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97238
<ubotu> New bug: #97239 in gnome-vfs2 (main) "[apport]  gnome-vfs-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in gnome_vfs_close_cancellable()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97239
<ubotu> New bug: #97240 in dh-make-php (universe) "dh-make-php_0.1.3: dh-make-pecl fails to build all packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97240
<ubotu> New bug: #97242 in nautilus (main) "Problem report of nautilus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97242
<ubotu> New bug: #97243 in gnome-phone-manager (universe) "Gnome-phone-manager doesn't discover any device" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97243
<ubotu> New bug: #97244 in democracyplayer (universe) "[apport]  democracyplayer crashed with TypeError in __new__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97244
<ubotu> New bug: #97246 in Ubuntu "vi not working properly under cli or terminal under gui" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97246
<ubotu> New bug: #97247 in gnome-media (main) "[apport]  gnome-volume-control crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97247
<ubotu> New bug: #97248 in network-manager (main) "WLAN does not work with NetworkManager installed (ACX111) (Feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97248
<ubotu> New bug: #97249 in exaile (universe) "[apport]  exaile.py crashed with TypeError in __init__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97249
<ubotu> New bug: #97250 in Ubuntu "usb hotplug not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97250
<ubotu> New bug: #97251 in totem (main) "screen turns off after 20 minutes even when playing in fullscreen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97251
<ubotu> New bug: #97252 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97252
<ubotu> New bug: #97253 in xchat-gnome (main) "xchat reconnects on the wrong port number" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97253
<ubotu> New bug: #97254 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-hwprobe.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97254
<ubotu> New bug: #97255 in libgimme-codec (main) "libgimme doesn't install everything it needs the first time around" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97255
<ubotu> New bug: #97256 in gnome-session (main) "[apport]  gnome-session crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97256
<ubotu> New bug: #97257 in firefox (main) "Upgrade to Firefox 2.0.0.3 causes xine plugin to crash Firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97257
<ubotu> New bug: #97258 in emacs-snapshot (universe) "[apport]  emacs-snapshot-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97258
<ubotu> New bug: #97259 in beryl-core (universe) "Beril crash but it's work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97259
<ubotu> New bug: #97260 in gnome-utils (main) "[apport]  baobab crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_alloc()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97260
<ubotu> New bug: #97262 in Ubuntu "Display modes and sync ranges hardcoded in xorg.conf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97262
<ubotu> New bug: #97263 in Ubuntu "WINE Problem, restarting X." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97263
<ubotu> New bug: #97264 in python-django (universe) "new upstream version 0.96 available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97264
<ubotu> New bug: #97265 in gaim (main) "Feisty: Jabber doesn't work after updating to Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97265
<ubotu> New bug: #97269 in command-not-found (main) "Spanish messages support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97269
<ubotu> New bug: #97270 in beagle (main) "Beagle-search opens Tomboy when it's on the panel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97270
<ubotu> New bug: #97271 in sbackup (universe) "[apport]  simple-backup-config crashed with NoSectionError in get()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97271
<ubotu> New bug: #97272 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "nvidia kernel module is older then the nvidia x module" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97272
<ubotu> New bug: #97273 in Ubuntu "X-Server broken on kernel upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97273
<ubotu> New bug: #97274 in Ubuntu "disk changed from sda to hda on kernel upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97274
<ubotu> New bug: #97277 in openoffice.org (main) "Open Office / Calc - Cannot easily set print orientation." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97277
<Kamping_Kaiser> i have a question about bug 87557 - namily, where am i supposed to be trying to discuss it? i suspect i'm missing something in that it /needs/ discusion, so where to go?
<ubotu> Malone bug 87557 in frozen-bubble "request to have -cb added to frozen bubble by default" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87557
<ubotu> New bug: #97276 in jpilot (universe) "jpilot crashed after import" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97276
<ubotu> New bug: #97278 in gnome-network (universe) "Wired network not enabled upon system boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97278
<ubotu> New bug: #97275 in pptp-linux (main) "[apport]  pptp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97275
<ubotu> New bug: #97280 in notification-daemon (main) "Timeout pie chart has white background" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97280
<ubotu> New bug: #97282 in apport (main) "[apport]  apport-qt crashed with NameError in ui_present_package_error()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97282
<ubotu> New bug: #97279 in yelp (main) "I have problems with my menu bar , the problem is that its hided and didn't returns " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97279
<ubotu> New bug: #97281 in apt (main) "attempts to upgrade packages in hold" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97281
<ubotu> New bug: #97284 in gnome-games (main) "tali without topscore list" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97284
<ubotu> New bug: #97285 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97285
<ubotu> New bug: #97288 in lyskom-tty-client (universe) "[apport]  lyskom crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97288
<ubotu> New bug: #97287 in lyskom-tty-client (universe) "[apport]  lyskom crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97287
<ubotu> New bug: #97289 in Ubuntu "shortcuts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97289
<ubotu> New bug: #97290 in Ubuntu "Targus Bluetooth Mouse" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97290
<ubotu> New bug: #97291 in audacity (universe) "[apport]  audacity crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97291
<ubotu> New bug: #97292 in openoffice.org (main) "Feature Request: Read-only document should be editable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97292
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. sorta makes sense
<ubotu> New bug: #97294 in checkgmail (universe) "default browser hardcoded firefox not a fake browser" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97294
<ubotu> New bug: #97295 in restricted-manager (main) "[apport]  restricted-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97295
<ubotu> New bug: #97296 in xorg (main) "Feisty doesn't recognice 3D Blaster Savage4 graphics" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97296
<ubotu> New bug: #97297 in bluez-utils (main) "Failed to connect to SDP server (bluetooth)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97297
<ubotu> New bug: #97298 in Ubuntu "compiz start whitout decoration" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97298
<ubotu> New bug: #97299 in mscompress (universe) "mscompress_0.3-2_i386.deb package install error in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97299
<ubotu> New bug: #97300 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "[apport]  mozilla-thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97300
<Kamping_Kaiser> the increase in bugs here in insane :|
<Admiral_Chicago> Kamping_Kaiser: yup, thats the reason I've been trying to get more people doing bug work on my blog.
<Admiral_Chicago> trying is the key word
* ajmitch looks for a few more bugs to file
<welshbyte> today's bug reporters are tomorrows bug fixers (potentially)
<Kamping_Kaiser> welshbyte, didnt work with me :/
* Kamping_Kaiser is here to ask about a bug :/
<Admiral_Chicago> ask...
<Kamping_Kaiser>  question about bug 87557 - namily, where am i supposed to be trying to discuss it? i suspect i'm missing something in that it /needs/ discusion, so where to go?
<ubotu> Malone bug 87557 in frozen-bubble "request to have -cb added to frozen bubble by default" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87557
<Kamping_Kaiser> i only just noticed it got rejected, as i only just looked at playing frozen-bubble again
<ajmitch> maybe an overzealous bug triager
<ubotu> New bug: #97301 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__VOID()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97301
<ajmitch> but it's changing 1 small default on a program
<ajmitch> frozen-bubble is only in universe, too
<Kamping_Kaiser> my reasoning was its abouta  1 line patch (i think), and it could make the game playable for a number of people
* ajmitch thinks that some people will reject any request for a defaults change with "discuss it"
<Kamping_Kaiser> i stopped triaging when i couldnt get the hang of what was rejectable or not
<ajmitch> I've seen it on a  number of packages
<Kamping_Kaiser> but thats (me) an aside. what should i do about the bug?
<ajmitch> if you really wanted it discussed, you could take it to ubuntu-devel-discuss or maybe ubuntu-motu
<ubotu> New bug: #97302 in update-manager (main) "Update manager progress bar stops" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97302
* ajmitch shrugs
<Kamping_Kaiser> i'd like it fixed, not discussed ;P
<ajmitch> and people would like any of the other 25K open bugs fixed too :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> true :)
* Kamping_Kaiser shrugs. i'm not joining new lists to talk about a bug. it can slide
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> if only we could have one person per bug
<ivoks> :)
<ajmitch> you'd never manage them all
<Burgundavia> we have 8 million installed base
<Burgundavia> you would think we coiuld get a few more bug triagers
<ajmitch> hello Burgundavia
<Kamping_Kaiser> Burgundavia, unless its changed since i tried, theres nothying explaing /how/, just stuff doing why. :\
* ivoks would give more contribution, but atm this isn't possible :(
<Burgundavia> Kamping_Kaiser: how to bug triage?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Burgundavia, yeh
<ubotu> New bug: #97303 in scim (main) "[apport]  scim-launcher crashed with SIGSEGV in _Unwind_DeleteException()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97303
<Kamping_Kaiser> and its also not hugely rewarding. esp if you stuff up a few times
<Burgundavia> that too
<ubotu> New bug: #97304 in vbetool (main) "[apport]  vbetool crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97304
<elmargol> Do I change the status of a bug where we need to decide something to need more info?
<Admiral_Chicago> elmargol: click under status
<elmargol> No thats a question... should i do this?
<Admiral_Chicago> link?
<elmargol> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pmount/+bug/54536
<ubotu> Malone bug 54536 in pmount "USB disk is automount to "/media/USB DISK" mount point" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<elmargol> I think having spaces in directories sucks
<Admiral_Chicago> sorry that is a bit too complex for me to look at right now, a bit buse
<Kamping_Kaiser> elmargol, yay. agreement
<ubotu> New bug: #97305 in gcstar (universe) "IMDB scraping broken (website format changed)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97305
<ubotu> New bug: #97306 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  installer reports I/O error dev fd0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97306
<dholbach> hellas
<Admiral_Chicago> morning.
<ubotu> New bug: #97307 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-2.10 crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97307
<dholbach> hey Admiral_Chicago
<Admiral_Chicago> how are you dholbach.
<Admiral_Chicago> fyi, i'm doing a break from the bugs post, mostly because I want to make them very good. secondly, i have to post a few thoughts of mine
<Admiral_Chicago> but the diary I will do tomorrow
<Admiral_Chicago> its 2.40 am here and I am doing a bit of hw...
<dholbach> Admiral_Chicago: fine fine - how are YOU?
<Admiral_Chicago> busy :). Overall, I have been having a pretty good semester at school, very happy compared to last semester
<Admiral_Chicago> dholbach: i have a few questions about bug helper
<dholbach> fire away
<ubotu> New bug: #97308 in beryl-core (universe) "Beryl crashing when beryl-manager is added to "run at start up" session in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97308
<ubotu> New bug: #97309 in gnome-session (main) "[apport]  gnome-session crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97309
<ubotu> New bug: #97310 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Kernelpanik while opening a usbserial port with Feisty Fawn Beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97310
<Admiral_Chicago> so i ran "bughelper -T audacity XFreeFont SegFaultonShutDown -A -U -p audacity" to look for duplicates of bug #89485
<ubotu> Malone bug 89485 in audacity "Audacity always segfaults when closing" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89485
<dholbach> Admiral_Chicago: ok
<Admiral_Chicago> i think there should be many more duplicates, i seem to remember Sebastian marking more duplicates
<Admiral_Chicago> dholbach: according to
<Admiral_Chicago> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/audacity/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=Unconfirmed&field.status%3Alist=Needs+Info&field.status%3Alist=Rejected&field.status%3Alist=Confirmed&field.status%3Alist=In+Progress&field.status%3Alist=Fix+Committed&field.status%3Alist=Fix+Released&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.owner=&field.status_upstream=&field.status_upstream-empty-ma
<Admiral_Chicago> rker=1&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.has_patch.used=&field.tag=
<Admiral_Chicago> wait let me fix that
<Admiral_Chicago> dholbach: just by looking at something like http://tinyurl.com/2xnq4d it seems that I should have more duplicates
<dholbach> Admiral_Chicago: can you file a bug and write 1) what you typed in, 2) what it should have found?
<dholbach> i'll look at the bugs then and try to figure it out
<Admiral_Chicago> is it because the lower bugs level bugs haven't had apport ran against them?
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm just not sure if my search terms are correct
<Admiral_Chicago> dholbach: will do.
<Admiral_Chicago> in the mean time, i'll look at retracing these
<dholbach> thanks a lot for testing and using bughelper!
<Admiral_Chicago> yup, i wanted to put that on the planet, wanted to make sure I knew what I was talking about
<ubotu> New bug: #97283 in nautilus (main) "En transfrant 40Giga entre deux partitions (NTFS=>FAT32) d"un disque dur externe" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97283
<ubotu> New bug: #97311 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97311
<elmargol> is universe frozen?
<dholbach> no
<elmargol> someone wants a newer version of a universe package... what to do?
<dholbach> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionsProcess
<ubotu> New bug: #97312 in Ubuntu ""Cannot open SCSI driver!" while attempting to blank a cdrw (feisty beta)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97312
<ubotu> New bug: #97314 in wengophone (universe) "[apport]  qtwengophone crashed with SIGSEGV in QtWengoPhone::setQtWsDirectory()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97314
<elmargol> Is this ok Bug #97228 ? I assigned the bug to synaptic and confirmed it
<ubotu> Malone bug 97228 in synaptic "Update Manager does not support copy of Details text" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97228
<elmargol> I know my english sucks :D
<ubotu> New bug: #97316 in Ubuntu "PySparse package missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97316
<ubotu> New bug: #97317 in firefox (main) "Just click on "web site" in geany" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97317
<ubotu> New bug: #97318 in mythtv (multiverse) "_usr_bin_mythbackend.1000.crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97318
<ubotu> New bug: #97319 in Ubuntu ""sudo gedit" and "gksu gedit" are not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97319
<ubotu> New bug: #97320 in gaim (main) "gaim crashes on login (autostart, no internet connection)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97320
<ubotu> New bug: #97321 in fontconfig (main) "fontconfig configfile location is hardcoded to a user directoy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97321
<ubotu> New bug: #97322 in Ubuntu "rtl8187 module has no ad-hoc support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97322
<ubotu> New bug: #97323 in restricted-manager (main) "[apport]  restricted-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97323
<ubotu> New bug: #97324 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "[Feisty] [apport]  mozilla-thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97324
<ubotu> New bug: #97325 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "IDE disks not found" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97325
<ubotu> New bug: #97326 in Ubuntu "javafibs, and other java aplications display an empty window in feisty beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97326
<ubotu> New bug: #97327 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "r300 microcode seems to get 'reloaded' and crashes X" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97327
<ubotu> New bug: #97328 in wifi-radar (universe) "wifi-radar: --version is bogus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97328
<ubotu> New bug: #97329 in wifi-radar (universe) "wifi-radar --help" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97329
<ubotu> New bug: #97330 in restricted-manager (main) "[apport]  restricted-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97330
<ubotu> New bug: #97331 in python-central (main) "[apport]  pycentral crashed with AttributeError in install()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97331
<ubotu> New bug: #97332 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "nvidia-glx upgraded ahead of nvidia-glx-legacy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97332
<ubotu> New bug: #97333 in wifi-radar (universe) "Zaps /etc/wifi-radar.conf occasionally" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97333
<ubotu> New bug: #97334 in Ubuntu "no wifi with feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97334
<ubotu> New bug: #97335 in Ubuntu "Feisty USB Detection showing wrong Icon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97335
<ubotu> New bug: #97336 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "[apport]  gnome-cups-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in g_signal_emit_valist() (dup-of: 91218)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97336
<ubotu> New bug: #97337 in wifi-radar (universe) "Long AP names force the dialog to grow; no way to resize back" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97337
<ubotu> New bug: #86699 in gnat-gps "Error from update-manager when upgrading dapper to edgy" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86699
<ubotu> New bug: #97339 in Ubuntu "au.archive.ubuntu.com seems broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97339
<ubotu> New bug: #97340 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97340
<ubotu> New bug: #97341 in kaffeine (main) "Kaffeine crashes X on playing OGG" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97341
<ubotu> New bug: #97342 in libxklavier (main) "keymap support regression between version 3.1 and 3.2" [High,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97342
<ubotu> New bug: #97347 in deluge-torrent (universe) "[apport]  python2.5 crashed with SIGSEGV in boost::filesystem::path::m_path_append()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97347
<ubotu> New bug: #97348 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97348
<ubotu> New bug: #97349 in Ubuntu "[7.04] Totem still remind video plugins" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97349
<ubotu> New bug: #97350 in gparted (main) "7.04 beta cpqarray module reports 0 bytes size for disks, whereas 6.10 livecd recognized the correct size." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97350
<ubotu> New bug: #97351 in Ubuntu "installing modem, download extractor error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97351
<ubotu> New bug: #97346 in kdepim "kabc silenty completes after the 1000 record limit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97346
<ubotu> New bug: #97352 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97352
<ubotu> New bug: #97353 in tracker (universe) "[apport]  trackerd crashed with SIGSEGV in g_ascii_table()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97353
<ubotu> New bug: #97356 in kde4libs (universe) "[apport]  klauncher crashed with SIGSEGV in QString::isEmpty()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97356
<ubotu> New bug: #97357 in migration-assistant (main) "Internet connection problem in Network with SBS win 2003 Server as DHCP and DNS Server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97357
<ubotu> New bug: #97358 in Ubuntu "Internet connection problem in Network with SBS win 2003 Server as DHCP and DNS Server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97358
<ubotu> New bug: #97359 in Ubuntu "Lots of compiz processes running when not inuse" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97359
<ubotu> New bug: #97360 in xorg (main) "xorg consumes 100% cpu black screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97360
<ubotu> New bug: #97361 in tomboy (main) "[apport]  Tomboy.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in g_hash_table_lookup()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97361
<ubotu> New bug: #97362 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus crashes when opening a directory with a self referential symlink (dup-of: 90934)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97362
<ubotu> New bug: #97363 in Ubuntu "[FEISTY]  debconf configure error when installing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97363
<ubotu> New bug: #97364 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice.org Firefox/Mozilla plugin missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97364
<ubotu> New bug: #97365 in Baltix "weather applet crashes on logout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97365
<ubotu> New bug: #97366 in Ubuntu "Desktop suggests using "eject" in the drive icons context menu, but it is missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97366
<ubotu> New bug: #97369 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird crashed when I chose the delete option when viewing a message." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97369
<ubotu> New bug: #97370 in Ubuntu "hello i am studen of the university cujae cuba " [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97370
<ubotu> New bug: #97371 in control-center (main) "assigning shortcut to the suspend button suspends the computer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97371
<ubotu> New bug: #97367 in ubiquity (main) "Feisty live CD partitioner not recognizing SATA partitions anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97367
<ubotu> New bug: #97368 in ubiquity (main) "installation bug while loading scsi cdrom" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97368
<ubotu> New bug: #97372 in python-django (universe) "Django 0.96 released, need upgrade" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97372
<danohuiginn> where should I put edgy->feisty upgrade bugs? Is there a suitable tag or package?
<pochu> heya
<tokj> hola
<ubotu> New bug: #97343 in gnumeric (main) "gnumeric crashes on cut and paste from Thunderbird" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97343
<danohuiginn> hi, pochu
<ubotu> New bug: #97373 in emacs21 (main) "emacs21-x crashed on startup with SIGSEGV in vfprintf()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97373
<pochu> dholbach: liferea is in main ;)
<pochu> dholbach: anyway, can you sponsor me? :)
<dholbach> pochu: slomo_ is liferea maintainer
<dholbach> pochu: i'm sure he'll look at it
<pochu> dholbach: ok, cool :-)
<dholbach> pochu: and you need two ACKs on that
<pochu> dholbach: since it's in main, Mithrandir ack is enough, isn't it?
<dholbach> which bug number is it?
<pochu> well, at least I have yours and Tollef's ack :)
<dholbach> oh yeah, it's in main
<pochu> bug 97182
<ubotu> Malone bug 97182 in liferea "[UVFe]  liferea 1.2.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97182
<dholbach> no, no mine is irrelevant then
<pochu> but Tollef's one is enough :)
<dholbach> yeah, good then :)
<pochu> cool, thanks anyway ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #97374 in Ubuntu "kernel doesn`t support my ACPI configuration" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97374
<ubotu> New bug: #97375 in mythtv (multiverse) "[apport]  mythbackend crashed with SIGSEGV in QMapPrivate<QString, QString>::find() - frontend freezes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97375
<ubotu> New bug: #97376 in kmplayer (main) "kxine crashed trying to play sreaming audio [apport]  kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in xine_event_dispose_queue()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97376
<ubotu> New bug: #97380 in wifi-radar (universe) "wifi-radar.conf(5) installed in man8" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97380
<ubotu> New bug: #97381 in usplash (main) "[apport]  usplash crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97381
<ubotu> New bug: #97382 in gnome-media (main) "[apport]  gnome-sound-recorder crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97382
<ubotu> New bug: #97378 in Ubuntu "Keyboard shortcut for "Log out" doesnt work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97378
<ubotu> New bug: #97379 in gnome-power-manager (main) "gnome-power-manager not falling back to hicolor icons" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97379
<ubotu> New bug: #97383 in nautilus (main) "opening a file with gedit from nautilus search shows the file as empty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97383
<ubotu> New bug: #97385 in wacom-tools (main) "Error while updating xserver-xorg-input-wacom [Feisty] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97385
<ubotu> New bug: #97387 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  external hard drive wont be recognized after resume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97387
<ubotu> New bug: #97389 in Ubuntu "No sound upon installation on hard disk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97389
<ubotu> New bug: #97386 in firefox (main) "Firefox's crash when add a file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97386
<ubotu> New bug: #97391 in gaim (main) "certain msn emoticons make gaim crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97391
<ubotu> New bug: #97390 in wifi-radar (universe) "wifi-radar.conf manual page mostly useless" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97390
<ubotu> New bug: #97392 in apache2 (main) "Negotiation broken for apache2-doc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97392
<ubotu> New bug: #97393 in wifi-radar (universe) "Broken link to discussion forum in manual page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97393
<ubotu> New bug: #97394 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in cairo_rectangle()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97394
<ivoks> ok, i've got nice review of wifi-radar package :)
<ivoks> bugs all over the place... most of them unrelated to packaging (read: upstream bugs)
<ubotu> New bug: #97395 in synaptic (main) "Problem updating Nvidia drivers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97395
<ubotu> New bug: #97398 in Ubuntu "automount problems in kubuntu feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97398
<ubotu> New bug: #97399 in restricted-manager (main) "UI not updated while synaptic is running" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97399
<ubotu> New bug: #97401 in thin-client-manager (main) "s-c-p should be greyed out if no users are on the ltsp network" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97401
<ubotu> New bug: #97396 in beagle (main) "Beagle not indexing/searching contacts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97396
<ubotu> New bug: #97402 in restricted-manager (main) "indicates that a reboot is required even after an xorg restart" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97402
<ubotu> New bug: #97403 in Ubuntu "Black Area, one inch square, upper left corner of desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97403
<ubotu> New bug: #97404 in debian-installer (main) "7.04 beta: Can not reinstall GRUB twice " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97404
<ubotu> New bug: #97405 in thin-client-manager (main) ""You must select a user first" should be consistent" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97405
<ubotu> New bug: #97406 in firefox (main) "firefox 2.0.0.3 crashes on login ubuntu forum in cz" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97406
<ubotu> New bug: #97407 in debian-installer (main) "Why Overwrite Existing SWAP?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97407
<ubotu> New bug: #97408 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97408
<ubotu> New bug: #97409 in firefox (main) "Firefox opens "target blank" links in new window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97409
<ubotu> New bug: #97410 in debian-installer (main) "X11 Widescreen: 1280x768 GeForce Go 6100" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97410
<Zennor> hej hej
<ubotu> New bug: #97411 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Feisty kernels lack PDC202xx_new support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97411
<ubotu> New bug: #97412 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu Feisty: network problems (TCP window scaling)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97412
<ubotu> New bug: #97413 in wifi-radar (universe) "Manual page formatting errors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97413
<ubotu> New bug: #97414 in democracyplayer (universe) "[apport]  democracyplayer crashed with TypeError in __new__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97414
<ubotu> New bug: #97415 in restricted-manager (main) "I typed the command it said to me (sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg)  [apport]  restricted-manager crashed with IndexError in on_treeview_cursor_changed()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97415
<ubotu> New bug: #97416 in Ubuntu "Feisty kernels lack PDC202xx_new support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97416
<ubotu> New bug: #97417 in Ubuntu "after upgrade to feisty error /system/networkingcan't have two slashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97417
<pochu> does anybody know where network bugs should be reported?
<Hobbsee> pochu: under network-manager source package in ubuntu
<crimsun> err, does he mean "network" or "network-manager", though?
<crimsun> oh, is he referring to 97417?
<pochu> I mean: "my network doesn't work" and such bugs
<crimsun> depends on the description, I suppose
<pochu> crimsun: yeah, that for example
<crimsun> I'd ask for the dist-upgrade path
<crimsun> i.e., what tool was used
<ubotu> New bug: #97418 in serpentine (main) "[apport]  serpentine crashed with SIGSEGV in IA__g_signal_handlers_disconnect_matched()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97418
<ubotu> New bug: #97419 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97419
<ubotu> New bug: #97421 in Ubuntu "Migration Wizard User Confusion" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97421
<ubotu> New bug: #97423 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in outputDeviceForWindow()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97423
<ubotu> New bug: #97420 in software-properties (main) "software-properties-kde crashes in Turkish locale" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97420
<ubotu> New bug: #97422 in Ubuntu "wifi broadcom 4318" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97422
<ubotu> New bug: #97424 in gimp (main) "Gimp crash while using "save a copy" as PNG" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97424
<ubotu> New bug: #97425 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashes on partitioning" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97425
<ubotu> New bug: #97426 in gnomebaker (universe) "User can't erase CDR-W in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97426
<ubotu> New bug: #97427 in rhythmbox (main) "lyrics search plugin window minimizing with main window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97427
<ubotu> New bug: #97428 in firefox (main) "Firefox doesn't run as a regular user" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97428
<ubotu> New bug: #97429 in firefox (main) "Login hangs for Kodak Firefox plugin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97429
<ubotu> New bug: #97430 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed on Kubuntu 7.04 beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97430
<bddebian> Boo
<pochu> hey bddebian :)
<bddebian> Hi pochu
<ubotu> New bug: #97433 in ubiquity (main) "failed to install ubuntu: INSTALLER CRASHED" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97433
<ubotu> New bug: #97434 in sylpheed-claws (universe) "[apport]  sylpheed-claws crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97434
<ubotu> New bug: #97435 in Ubuntu "Keyboard doesn't work any more" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97435
<ubotu> New bug: #97432 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XCloseDisplay()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97432
<ubotu> New bug: #97431 in yaws (universe) "The yaws web server and related ejabberd is broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97431
<ubotu> New bug: #97438 in cryptsetup (universe) "can't install cryptsetup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97438
<ubotu> New bug: #97437 in setiathome (multiverse) "setiathome package is broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97437
<ubotu> New bug: #97436 in Ubuntu "[feisty] [f-spot viewer]  transparent background is white on fullscreen view" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97436
<ubotu> New bug: #97439 in nautilus (main) "Directory Listing does not update on changes made (gamin?)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97439
<ubotu> New bug: #97441 in screem (main) "Screem don't want to publish a site" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97441
<pochu> is Bug #95533 a kernel bug?
<ubotu> Malone bug 95533 in ubuntu-iso-tests "Ubuntu 7.04 amd64 beta halts when booting the live cd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95533
<crimsun> quite probably.
<crimsun> we actually need as much of the dmesg output as possible
<crimsun> the culprit is above the modprobe error
<ubotu> New bug: #97442 in rhythmbox (main) "The play button's tool tip "Stop playback" is misleading" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97442
<ubotu> New bug: #97443 in wifi-radar (universe) "AP name not necessarily valid UTF8" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97443
<ubotu> New bug: #95533 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Ubuntu 7.04 amd64 beta halts when booting the live cd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95533
<ubotu> New bug: #97444 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-kde crashed with UnicodeEncodeError in assemble()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97444
<ubotu> New bug: #97445 in beagle (main) "[apport]  BuildIndex.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97445
<ubotu> New bug: #97446 in wifi-radar (universe) "Close button unresponsive when running as non-root" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97446
<ubotu> New bug: #97448 in gnome-alsamixer (universe) "[apport]  gnome-alsamixer crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97448
<ubotu> New bug: #97447 in wifi-radar (universe) "Formatting error in GUI" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97447
<ubotu> New bug: #97449 in alacarte (main) "[apport]  alacarte crashed with ExpatError in parseFile()" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97449
<ubotu> New bug: #97452 in kdebase (main) "Kate incorrectly detects Objective-C source/header files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97452
<ubotu> New bug: #97453 in em8300 (multiverse) "Error inserting em8300 module in 2.6.20" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97453
<ubotu> New bug: #97454 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97454
<ubotu> New bug: #97455 in gwget2 (universe) "[apport]  gwget crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97455
<ubotu> New bug: #97456 in ltsp (main) "eBox 2300 boots VERY slow with Ubuntu/LTSP-5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97456
<ubotu> New bug: #97457 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "sil3114 sata inexplicable ENOSPC" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97457
<ubotu> New bug: #97458 in gnome-osd (universe) "[apport]  gnome-osd-event-bridge crashed with SIGSEGV in PyFrame_New()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97458
<ubotu> New bug: #97460 in alacarte (main) "Alacarte is not saving new entries" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97460
<ubotu> New bug: #97461 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-2.10 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97461
<ubotu> New bug: #97462 in compiz (main) "compiz crashes on start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97462
<ubotu> New bug: #97463 in Ubuntu "No Volume Control In totem-xine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97463
<ubotu> New bug: #97464 in Ubuntu "Toshiba Satelite, Video Players Don't Work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97464
<ubotu> New bug: #97465 in Ubuntu "No progressbar colors with FEISTY BETA" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97465
<ubotu> New bug: #97466 in console-setup (main) "Backslash key is dead on text console with Japanese keyboard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97466
<ubotu> New bug: #97468 in xserver-xgl (universe) "[apport]  Xgl crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97468
<gnomefreak> mvo: do you have a minute?
<ubotu> New bug: #97469 in Ubuntu "bcm43xx working partially" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97469
<ubotu> New bug: #97470 in usplash (main) "[apport]  usplash crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97470
<ubotu> New bug: #97471 in asymptote (universe) "asymptote should not depend on tetex-*" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97471
<ubotu> New bug: #97472 in Ubuntu "Partitioning using lvm fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97472
<ubotu> New bug: #97474 in synergy (universe) "application just crashed while executing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97474
<ubotu> New bug: #97475 in linux-meta (main) "linux-generic produces a high cpu usage all the time on Pentium ULV processors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97475
<ubotu> New bug: #97476 in xtrs (multiverse) "xtrs loops after opening Window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97476
<ubotu> New bug: #97477 in Ubuntu "Latest mongolian translation of GNOME" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97477
<ubotu> New bug: #97478 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97478
<ubotu> New bug: #97479 in Ubuntu "Session fail message on login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97479
<ubotu> New bug: #97480 in Ubuntu "swap vol_id incorrect after some updates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97480
<ubotu> New bug: #97481 in Ubuntu "Missing icons in Xubuntu (Feisty Beta) Install CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97481
<ubotu> New bug: #97482 in Ubuntu "X update breaks GNOME completely" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97482
<ubotu> New bug: #97483 in bcm43xx-fwcutter (universe) "Broadcom BCM4309 wlan chip not working on Dell Latitude D600" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97483
<ubotu> New bug: #97484 in Ubuntu "(Feisty regression) screen fails to display after resume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97484
<ubotu> New bug: #97485 in Ubuntu "Computer Fails to Wake Up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97485
<ubotu> New bug: #97486 in Ubuntu "wireless PC card fails in 7.04 beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97486
<vonhalenbach> hi, thank you for your warm welcome. ;-)
<ubotu> New bug: #97487 in initramfs-tools (main) "[apport]  initramfs.conf crashed with SIGSEGV in SPARC" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97487
<ubotu> New bug: #97488 in coreutils (main) "Info page for expand and unexpand are not complete" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97488
<ubotu> New bug: #97489 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97489
<ubotu> New bug: #97490 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97490
<ubotu> New bug: #97491 in Ubuntu "xfce4-terminal crashes or freezes xorg" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97491
<ubotu> New bug: #97492 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash when run from "Run Command" box" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97492
<ubotu> New bug: #97493 in exaile (universe) "[apport]  exaile.py crashed with TypeError in update_rating()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97493
<ubotu> New bug: #97494 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kdm crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97494
<ubotu> New bug: #97495 in Ubuntu "install dialog on 7.04 Beta on Laptop does not fit screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97495
<ubotu> New bug: #97496 in Ubuntu "CD start hangs -- buffer I/O error on fd0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97496
<ubotu> New bug: #97497 in Ubuntu "My monitor can not display the correct resolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97497
<ubotu> New bug: #97498 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade tool crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97498
<tuxcrafter> some people out here that would like to do a big test and help me with a critical bug test i have here, i need at least 2 people and the bug test will take a running computer for a hole evening it will be a script i created that is doing stability test, for around 8 hours
<tuxcrafter> tuxcrafter: need to volunteers please? tuxcrafter: worst case your totally system will freeze and crash and the bug is software bug, or there will noting happen and it is a possible hardware bug/kernel bug on my side
<tuxcrafter> two volunteers add minimum
<tuxcrafter> with xubuntu feisty last release with updates
<ubotu> New bug: #97499 in network-manager (main) "[Feisty]  System crash when NetworkManager tries to activate Wifi" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97499
<vonhalenbach> tuxcrafter: Kubuntu Feisty wont help?
<tuxcrafter> vonhalenbach: it is a really nasty bug and i have been running xubuntu, if i have multible os types it can confuse the tests. but it can help
<ubotu> New bug: #97500 in Ubuntu "ati x1600 pro (agp) no 3d effects" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97500
<vonhalenbach> Sysinfo for 'cipy': Linux 2.6.20-12-generic running KDE 3.5.6, CPU: PentiumIII(Coppermine) at 801 MHz (1605 bogomips), , RAM: 298/313MB, 100 proc's, 1.50h up
<vonhalenbach> Do i need a kernelupdate?
<ubotu> New bug: #97501 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "translation error in gnome-syste-monitor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97501
<ubotu> New bug: #97502 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem-plugin-viewer crashed with SIGSEGV in ih_startup()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97502
<ubotu> New bug: #97503 in Ubuntu "Enable Desktop Effects - should add disable option" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97503
<tuxcrafter> vonhalenbach: why do you question if you need a kernelupdate?
<tuxcrafter> if you want do a dist-upgrade
<vonhalenbach> Dist upgrade is very complete? never done this.
<tuxcrafter> vonhalenbach: are you a debugger or a normal user?
<vonhalenbach> normal user.
<tuxcrafter> vonhalenbach: ah so why are you using a new kernel are you testing xubuntu feisty?
<tuxcrafter> xubuntu should be kubuntu >
<vonhalenbach> Yeah. I am testing Kubuntu Feisty. I did use the Livecd snapshot.
<tuxcrafter> no need for you to do a kernel update if you don't need it
<vonhalenbach> I have a Computer with scsi harddisks. What is your test exactly about?
<vonhalenbach> I would prefer to stay with this kernel, because it runs fairly well now.
<tuxcrafter> vonhalenbach: crash test, to test a bug that delivers a total system freeze but it is for advanced testers only to test :-D
<vonhalenbach> Ok. So, better no deal between us.
<vonhalenbach> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #97504 in rhythmbox (main) "[apport]  rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in PyErr_Occurred()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97504
<tuxcrafter> vonhalenbach: indead
<tuxcrafter> indeed
<ubotu> New bug: #97505 in squid (main) "squid requires FQDN and does not report an error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97505
<ubotu> New bug: #97506 in xine-lib (main) "xine crashes playing wmv files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97506
<ubotu> New bug: #97508 in Ubuntu "an erro occured while loading config info for nm_applet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97508
<ubotu> New bug: #97509 in ifupdown (main) "man for interfaces has incorrect examples location" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97509
<ubotu> New bug: #97507 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97507
<ubotu> New bug: #97511 in kde-guidance (main) "Processor bars do not scale in guidance popup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97511
<ubotu> New bug: #97512 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97512
<ubotu> New bug: #97513 in squid (main) "squid starts before resolv.conf is populated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97513
<ubotu> New bug: #97514 in kdebase (main) "Feisty: Konqueror Metabar info overlaps and is unreadable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97514
<ubotu> New bug: #97510 in Ubuntu "Connecting USB harddrive causes Oops" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97510
<ubotu> New bug: #97516 in mutagen (universe) "[apport]  package python-mutagen failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97516
<ubotu> New bug: #97517 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97517
<ubotu> New bug: #97518 in restricted-manager (main) "[apport]  restricted-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97518
<ubotu> New bug: #97519 in wine (universe) "wine doesn't start on feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97519
<ubotu> New bug: #97520 in gaim (main) "In Feisty Fawn, Gaim fails to autoconnect to ICQ account on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97520
<ubotu> New bug: #97522 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Scratchbox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97522
<ubotu> New bug: #97523 in xorg-server (main) "[apport]  Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97523
<ubotu> New bug: #97521 in evolution (main) "In Feisty, sent emails never show up in the "sent messages" folder" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97521
<ubotu> New bug: #97524 in ubuntu-restricted-extras (multiverse) "ubuntu-restricted-extras depends on package not available on all architectures" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97524
<ubotu> New bug: #97526 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Scratchbox2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97526
<ubotu> New bug: #97527 in Ubuntu "cannot add user account" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97527
<ubotu> New bug: #97529 in Ubuntu "dvd-rom not recognised " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97529
<ubotu> New bug: #97530 in Ubuntu "volume buttons control PCM instead of Master volume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97530
<ubotu> New bug: #97531 in valgrind (main) "[apport]  memcheck crashed with SIGSEGV in do_syscall_WRK()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97531
<ubotu> New bug: #97532 in Ubuntu "desktops cube effect doesnt work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97532
<ubotu> New bug: #97535 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in vfprintf()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97535
<ubotu> New bug: #97534 in Ubuntu "Energy management dialog displays unchecked radiobox group" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97534
<ubotu> New bug: #97533 in Ubuntu "display is shifted to the left 1.5 inches" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97533
<ubotu> New bug: #97536 in Ubuntu "install halts at "importing documents and settings......"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97536
<ubotu> New bug: #97537 in update-manager (main) "subprocess new post-removal script returned error exit status 127" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97537
<ubotu> New bug: #97538 in gnome-session (main) "crash when opening " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97538
<ubotu> New bug: #97539 in compiz (main) "compiz flickers and crashes after 1:0.3.6-1ubuntu10 update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97539
<ubotu> New bug: #97540 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in KIPC::sendMessageAll()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97540
<ubotu> New bug: #97541 in usbmount (universe) "trying to mount usb hard disk as cdrom" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97541
<ubotu> New bug: #97542 in xfce4-netload-plugin (main) "xfce4-netload-plugin fail to change color" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97542
<ubotu> New bug: #97543 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-2.10 crashed with SIGSEGV in e_iterator_next()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97543
<ubotu> New bug: #97546 in tomboy (main) "[apport]  Tomboy.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in ()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97546
<pochu> tomboy.exe ??
<zul> yes its called mono
<ubotu> New bug: #97544 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "USB bad port hangs installer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97544
<ubotu> New bug: #97545 in Ubuntu "Unable to resize partition (feisty beta)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97545
<ubotu> New bug: #97547 in gnome-panel (main) "drives not fully recognized" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97547
<ubotu> New bug: #97548 in Ubuntu "cursor flickers on flash videos" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97548
<ubotu> New bug: #97550 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97550
<ubotu> New bug: #97549 in gnome-screensaver (main) "Screensaver preferences don't show default screen saver on Live CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97549
<ubotu> New bug: #97551 in acpi-support (main) "update to uptodate feisty breaks hibernation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97551
<ubotu> New bug: #97552 in ubuntu-meta (main) "Gnome closing splash screen doesn't match the desktop being used" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97552
<ubotu> New bug: #97553 in adept (main) "Feisty: Sun JRE v6 install fails in Adept, needs CLI work to finish" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97553
<ubotu> New bug: #97554 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Usually misses 2nd processor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97554
<Zennor> hej hej
<ubotu> New bug: #97555 in Ubuntu "direct rendering no longer works" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97555
<Zennor> today I searched again in the database for a dupe of my bug #96639 now i have found one, so I can close it and mark it as dupe of #76598? problem occures on the beta of feisty, so I'm a little confused cause the bug is again in feisty beta
<ubotu> Malone bug 96639 in Ubuntu "Installation-CD not recognized after keyboard-setup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96639
<ubotu> New bug: #97556 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in initPluginForDisplay()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97556
<ubotu> New bug: #97557 in evolution (main) "In Feisty, Evolution doesn't remember online/offline mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97557
<ubotu> New bug: #97559 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97559
<ubotu> New bug: #97560 in wifi-radar (universe) "Double-clicking on an access point does nothing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97560
<ubotu> New bug: #97561 in gnome-session (main) "[apport]  gnome-session crashed with SIGSEGV in realloc()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97561
<bdmurray> bug 76598
<ubotu> Malone bug 76598 in debian-installer "cdrom not detected in feisty" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76598
<pochu> Zennor: I would say your bug is the duplicate, since the other is older ;)
<Zennor> pochu: I have the same view ;) so I marked it now, I have to look for the kernel-version with the actuel beta of feisty
<pochu> Zennor: have you dist-upgraded since you installed the beta?
<bdmurray> its 2.6.20-12
<pochu> that's in the beta, but now we have -13
<Zennor> pochu: I had no chance to install the beta^^
<pochu> hehe
<ubotu> New bug: #97564 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "genius slimstar u+p, keyboard not working." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97564
<ubotu> New bug: #97565 in gnome-applets (main) "location> Gadsden AL after I save it defaults to Gadsden AZ" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97565
<ubotu> New bug: #97566 in libbonobo (main) "Deskbar applet crashed at session's beginning" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97566
<ubotu> New bug: #97567 in Ubuntu "debmirror proposed failed with 9 files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97567
<ubotu> New bug: #97568 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XCloseDisplay()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97568
<Zennor> pochu: maybe you can look at my description?
<bdmurray> so on the cd it is -12
<pochu> hi bdmurray :)
<bdmurray> hello pochu
<pochu> bdmurray: I'm missing foreign bugs :)
<Zennor> bdmurray: thanks, so it should be fixed with the beta... hmm seems to be like a regression or however its called
<bdmurray> Zennor: I'm not it is fixed
<bdmurray> not sure that is
<ubotu> New bug: #97569 in gnome-screensaver (main) "Password not accepted when attempting to logging back in after locking the screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97569
<ubotu> New bug: #97570 in scim (main) "[apport]  scim-launcher crashed with SIGSEGV in QTextCodec::fromUnicode()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97570
<ubotu> New bug: #97572 in totem (main) "can't skip unskipable DVD tracks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97572
<Zennor> bdmurray: well I'll add a short comment to 76598 and the maintainer can watch ;)
<bdmurray> Zennor: sounds good and I'll have somebody look at it
<Zennor> so conclusion for me: next time I have to look with more attention on dupes befor posting a new bug^^
<pochu> Zennor: yeah, everybody should do :)
<bdmurray> Zennor: do you have a working terminal at all during the process?  if so the output of lspci would be helpful
<Zennor> bdmurray: hmm I have the ash-shell while installing but no internet to post it, so I have to type the lspci-output into the laptop...
<bdmurray> Zennor: a usb drive / key?
<Zennor> bdmurray: good idea, I try it now (but in the next half hour I have to go to bed ;) 22:23 local time )
<bdmurray> Zennor: whenever you can get the additional information is fine
<Zennor> bdmurray: maybe tomorrow I can get more info from the second pc
<ubotu> New bug: #97571 in totem (main) "Reset button in Color Balance controls sets Hue to wrong value" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97571
* #ubuntu-bugs  [freenode-info]  channel flooding and no channel staff around to help? please check with freenode support: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
<ubotu> New bug: #97573 in gaim (main) "Gaim crashed on removing a buddy." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97573
<ubotu> New bug: #97578 in wengophone (universe) "wengophone 2.0 crashed  after registration" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97578
<ubotu> New bug: #97574 in gnome-terminal (main) "High CPU utilization with long lines in backscroll locks gnome-terminal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97574
<ubotu> New bug: #97575 in restricted-manager (main) "restricted-manager doesn't list my nvidia GeForce Go 7400" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97575
<ubotu> New bug: #97576 in Ubuntu "Docking does not work on D610" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97576
<ubotu> New bug: #97577 in Ubuntu "Sound skips every second for all soundsystems (Audigy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97577
<ubotu> New bug: #97579 in avidemux (multiverse) "[apport]  avidemux crashed with SIGSEGV in getpid()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97579
<ubotu> New bug: #97580 in totem (main) "codec install does not say anything when user cancels the install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97580
<ubotu> New bug: #97581 in murrine (universe) "murrine gtk2 engine has been updated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97581
<bdmurray> pochu: I'm not seeing one
<gnomefreak> bdmurray: who is epiphany person?
<ubotu> New bug: #97582 in totem (main) "Wrong colors using the fglrx driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97582
<bdmurray> gnomefreak: I'm not sure can you give me some context?
<gnomefreak> bdmurray: i just joining #ubuntu-desktop  (epiphany uses kubuntu home page)
<bdmurray> Ah, I'm not quite sure who manages the epiphany package
<crimsun> the desktop team should.
<ubotu> New bug: #97583 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in initPluginForDisplay()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97583
* gnomefreak is all kinds of confused on how this happened
<gnomefreak> but they are aware of it
<ubotu> New bug: #97584 in katapult (main) "katapult freezes on opening and must be killed." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97584
<ubotu> New bug: #97585 in alacarte (main) "[apport]  alacarte crashed with TypeError in on_item_tree_drag_data_get()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97585
<ubotu> New bug: #97586 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97586
<ubotu> New bug: #97587 in mysql-query-browser (universe) "[apport]  mysql-query-browser crashed with SIGSEGV in std::_List_node_base::hook()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97587
<ubotu> New bug: #97588 in Ubuntu "feisty beta mounts all partitions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97588
<ubotu> New bug: #97589 in desktop-effects (main) "Desktop effect display "Enable" sould be Disable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97589
<ubotu> New bug: #97590 in xchat-gnome (main) "Crashed on Exit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97590
<ubotu> New bug: #97591 in gaim (main) "[feisty]  MSN waiting for network connection... but does not connect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97591
<ubotu> New bug: #97592 in cream (universe) "help not available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97592
<ubotu> New bug: #97593 in gnome-blog (universe) "[apport]  gnome-blog-poster crashed with TypeError in setStringValuePairs()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97593
<ubotu> New bug: #97594 in nautilus (main) "[apport]  nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97594
<ubotu> New bug: #97595 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu Crashes after about 15 minutes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97595
<ubotu> New bug: #97596 in Ubuntu "ip address changes unexpectedly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97596
<ubotu> New bug: #97597 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "Check user permissions before attempting to burn" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97597
<ubotu> New bug: #97598 in gnome-system-tools (main) "Suggest logging out and in again to enable additional permissions" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97598
<ubotu> New bug: #97599 in mythplugins (multiverse) "MythWeb sessions no longer working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97599
<ubotu> New bug: #97600 in evince (main) "Real Audio will not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97600
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-03-29
<alban_42> i think i may have a found a bug ore more likley a config problem in my kubuntu using the upgrade manager 97.04)
<alban_42> i get a :=Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-proposed/Release Unable to find expected entry  edgy/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<pochu> alban_42: try changing your mirror
<alban_42> thanks Please can you sujjest a better mirror (THANKS)
<pochu> doesn't matter
<alban_42> pochu do you mean that this problem is on all the mirrors
<pochu> no, that every other mirror should be fine :)
<pochu> and probably it will be fixed in your mirror
<pochu> maybe it's already fixed :)
<pochu> dunno
<bdmurray> alban_42: do you mean update-manager?
<alban_42> ys i am runing the 7.04 update manager this closes adept manager ok as it starts up
<bdmurray> I'm not sure you can specify mirrors with update-manager
<ubotu> New bug: #97603 in cgiirc (universe) "CGIIRC 0.5.9-2 backport request to dapper (0.5.4-6sarge) from feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97603
<ubotu> New bug: #97604 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kicker crashed with SIGSEGV in _xcb_unlock_io()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97604
<ubotu> New bug: #97605 in Ubuntu "Mouse Selection of Printers in Print Dialog doesnt work - keyboard works" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97605
<alban_42> ive changed http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-proposed/Release to http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-proposed/Release as a repositery
<alban_42> and get the same error
<ubotu> New bug: #97602 in openoffice.org (main) "Openoffice Writer - Spell heck makes words bold if word next to it is bold" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97602
<ubotu> New bug: #97606 in Ubuntu "Duplicate keyboard imput after automatic update to Kubuntu 7.4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97606
<ubotu> New bug: #97607 in evolution (main) "Evolution "can not send mail" message doesn't look HIG complient" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97607
<alban_42> ive had a look in /etc/apt/sources.list and the line looks ok
<bdmurray> do you have an edgy-proposed line in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<ubotu> New bug: #97601 in Ubuntu "Sudden Nautilus crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97601
<alban_42> here is the line at the end of the sources list
<alban_42> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-proposed main edgy main
<enyc> I have changed the. status tags on bugs 78005 77485 ... was this right for me to do this as per the new MOTU-SRU policy?
<ubotu> Malone bug 78005 in qpsmtpd "[SRU]  request: dapper:qpsmtpd fix for bug #72602" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78005
<alban_42> ive pasted that into my web  browser  but the edgy proposed is inder dists
<alban_42> i meant under
<ubotu> New bug: #97608 in Ubuntu "Stalls during Boot up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97608
<ubotu> New bug: #97609 in alacarte (main) "[apport]  alacarte crashed with OSError in makedirs()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97609
<ubotu> New bug: #97610 in glade-3 (universe) "[Feisty]  No Glade3 icon in menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97610
<bdmurray> alban_42: comment that out and try again
<enyc> I'm a little confused whom is now supposed to do the release- upload.... or how I do it....
<ubotu> New bug: #97611 in gcompris (main) "gcompris crashes on choosing tuxpaint from menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97611
<ubotu> New bug: #97612 in xfce4-screenshooter-plugin (main) "Screenshot key don't work in Xubuntu Feisty Beta, with beryl or xfwm4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97612
<ubotu> New bug: #97613 in workrave (main) "[apport]  workrave crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_lock()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97613
<enyc> Please let me know what todo ?? [??] 
<bdmurray> enyc: you might check in the ubuntu-devel channel
<enyc> bdmurray: [ok] 
<ubotu> New bug: #97614 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-2.10 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97614
<enyc> bdmurray: asked there too now.... bah! still no answer! hrrm   wonder if im asking something confusing
<enyc> bdmurray: I may well post to the bugs instead... ;-)
<bdmurray> enyc: I think it is more a MOTU work flow process
<bdmurray> not really a bug work flow issue
<enyc> bdmurray: err dont undernsand
<enyc> bdmurray: "it"
<bdmurray> the next step of that bug
<enyc> bdmurray: "more" needs 2 arguments... something is "mare" than something else
<enyc> bdmurray: please recenstruct sentence for me ;-)
<bdmurray> enyc: I think the next step for that bug is something MOTUs would know more about than the bug squad
<enyc> bdmurray: right... and Ive asked on the -motu channel on a few different occasions ;-(
<enyc> bdmurray: i wonder whats going wrong
<ubotu> New bug: #97615 in Ubuntu "packages.ubuntu.com does not include the *-updates repositories" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97615
<ubotu> New bug: #97616 in ndiswrapper (main) "network monitor is installed by default, while ndiswrapper was used in 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97616
<ubotu> New bug: #97617 in k3b (main) "k3b depends on dummy packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97617
<ubotu> New bug: #97618 in synaptic (main) "auto updater crashed and rebooted while applying updates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97618
<ubotu> New bug: #97619 in Ubuntu "number of desk after disable beryl. Only 1 instead of 4. In Xubuntu." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97619
<ubotu> New bug: #97620 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97620
<ubotu> New bug: #97621 in Ubuntu "Textures in the game Neverwinter Nights corrupted with Intel GPU" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97621
<enyc> bdmurray: thankyou for answering/comments though ;-))
<ubotu> New bug: #97622 in restricted-manager (main) "[apport]  restricted-manager crashed with ValueError in command()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97622
<bdmurray> enyc: you might check with dholbach
<bdmurray> He is close to UTC though so won't be around now
<ubotu> New bug: #97624 in avifile (universe) "libavifile depends on an old version of libdirectfb" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97624
<pochu> good night :)
<alban_42> GOOD NIGHT ALL & THANKS For the Help
<ubotu> New bug: #97625 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "Xorg segv in libGLcore.so from nvidia-glx with Beryl/Emerald" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97625
<ubotu> New bug: #97627 in powernowd (main) "[Dapper, Edgy, Feisty]  Battery Life Low (half of XP) on Inspiron 9300" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97627
<ash211> who should I talk to about getting https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingXAutoconfiguration updated?
<bdmurray> updated how?
<bdmurray> do you mean something changed or somebody knowledge about X to look at it?
<ubotu> New bug: #97626 in gtkpod (universe) "gtkpod crashes when trying to add directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97626
<ubotu> New bug: #97628 in gtkpod (universe) "gtkpod crashes when trying to add directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97628
<ubotu> New bug: #97629 in synaptic (main) "Feisty Beta - Cannot disable installer CD repo in Synaptic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97629
<ash211> it's mainly got things on it from breezy
<ash211> wait, hoary
<bdmurray> tepsipakki has been packaging X for Feisty I believe
<ash211> I guess my main question is what to do about the "sudo discover ... ... " line
<ash211> my kubuntu edgy doesn't have a discover command
<ash211> shouldn't it be installed by default?
<bdmurray> ash211: my systems don't have either
<bdmurray> I'll look around in a bit
<ash211> there's a discover package that I just installed that probably does that
<ash211> how do the install cds know what hardware is running if this discover isn't installed on them?
<ubotu> New bug: #97630 in openoffice.org (main) "A Openoffice Impress presentation is not correctly exported to PDF" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97630
<ubotu> New bug: #97631 in mesa (main) "libGL.so.1.2 does not support non-power-of-two textures" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97631
<ubotu> New bug: #97632 in emma (universe) "[apport]  Emma crashed with AttributeError in redraw_tables()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97632
<ash211> I'm mainly looking at bug 63365 here
<ubotu> Malone bug 63365 in xorg "[feisty]  xorg incorrectly detects "lv3:ralt_switch" option in xorg.conf" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/63365
<ash211> it's not major, but I wouldn't mind seeing it fixed
<ubotu> New bug: #97634 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "GeForce 440MX no longer supported" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97634
<bdmurray> ash211: maybe hwdb-xml
<bdmurray> I'm working on something else atm
<ash211> i'll stop pestering you then :)
<bdmurray> I'm curious too and it should be updated
<ash211> I was considering composing an email to ubuntu-devel bug decided to ask here on irc first
<ubotu> New bug: #97635 in Ubuntu "Freash install of Feisty Beta fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97635
<bdmurray> pochu: ping
<ash211> hwdb-xml seems to just convert xorg.conf and xorg.0.log to an xml style format for the hardware database floating around somewhere on the net
<ash211> I'm not sure it's responsible for deciding what driver and what xorg.conf to write for what hardware signatures
<bdmurray> hwdetect handles that I believe
<ash211> i don't have that command either ...
<ubotu> New bug: #97636 in apport (main) "[apport]  package_hook crashed with ValueError in _get_field()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97636
<bdmurray> lshw?
<ash211> have that one
<bdmurray> is the information expected there?
<ash211> I think I've seen it before, it seems to give more info than discover did
<ash211> discover seems like a stripped down lspci on my machine
<ash211> I'm still kind of curious about what connects hardware signatures to drivers/config settings though
<ash211> guess I need to start asking google!
<bdmurray>  /usr/share/misc/pci.ids maybe?
<ubotu> New bug: #97637 in emerald (universe) "Beryl/Emerald won't allow gnome-screensaver screen-unlock dialog to have input focus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97637
<ubotu> New bug: #97639 in kdenetwork (main) "krfb crashes when using with realvnc 4.1.2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97639
<ash211> bdmurray: that's an interesting file
<ash211> from the site, it looks like all it's used for is giving those numeric ids a human readable name
<ash211> http://pciids.sourceforge.net/
<ubotu> New bug: #97640 in apport (main) ""untitled window" when reporting crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97640
<bdmurray> yeah, that's more for lspci
<ash211> another thing I had on that wiki page was that the `sudo discover ...  ` command doesn't return anything
<ash211> even when I've installed discover with apt-get
<ubotu> New bug: #97641 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97641
<ubotu> New bug: #97642 in gnome-mount (main) "no libgnome deps" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97642
<ash211> I ended up just assigning that bug (63365) to Ubuntu-X-Swat
<ash211> hopefully they'll know what to do
<ash211> thanks for the help, bdmurray
<bdmurray> bug 63365
<ubotu> Malone bug 63365 in xorg "[feisty]  xorg incorrectly detects "lv3:ralt_switch" option in xorg.conf" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/63365
<bdmurray> oh, ash211 I probably know the answer to that
<ash211> really?
<ubotu> New bug: #97643 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (main) "evdev mice: "Fatal server error:bogus pointer event from ddx"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97643
<ubotu> New bug: #97644 in libgpod (main) "Missing dependency on python-eyed3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97644
<bdmurray> yeah there is another bug about it in console-setup I believe
<bdmurray> as it shows up in both places
<bdmurray> look at your /etc/default/console-setup file
<ash211> what for?
<bdmurray> the same lv3:ralt-switch information
<ash211> I have XKBOPTIONS="lv3:ralt_switch" in there
<ash211> does that make it a console-setup bug ?
<bdmurray> I think it is part of the install rather that affects both of the those files
<bdmurray> I'll bring it up again
<ash211> bring it up where?
<bdmurray> the console-setup bug is 76901
<bdmurray> at the distro team meeting or with colin
<ash211> thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #97645 in Ubuntu "Inconsistent filesystem on boot, possibly because of failed unmount on shutdown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97645
<ubotu> New bug: #97646 in hplip (main) "HPLIP setup new device picks wrong driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97646
<ubotu> New bug: #97647 in firefox (main) "Unable to organize bookmarks in firefox bookmark bar" [Low,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97647
<fernando> hey all
<ubotu> New bug: #97649 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__VOID()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97649
<ubotu> New bug: #97650 in Ubuntu "New Zealand Mirror Extremely Slow To Sync" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97650
<ubotu> New bug: #97651 in cadaver (universe) "cadaver seems to be broken in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97651
<ubotu> New bug: #97652 in scribus (main) "[apport]  scribus crashed with SIGSEGV in ScribusApp::setAppMode()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97652
<ubotu> New bug: #97653 in python-docutils (main) "package depends on python2.4 instead of 2.5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97653
<ubotu> New bug: #97654 in restricted-manager (main) "[apport]  restricted-manager crashed with IOError in open()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97654
<ubotu> New bug: #97655 in Ubuntu "dmraid45 target please" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97655
<ubotu> New bug: #97659 in kftpgrabber (universe) "kftpgrabber on Ubuntu Feisty takes forever to start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97659
<ubotu> New bug: #97658 in Ubuntu "framebuffer disappeared, took GUI with it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97658
<ubotu> New bug: #97661 in compiz-extra (universe) "Loading any Compiz-Extra plugins causes Compiz to segfault" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97661
<ubotu> New bug: #97662 in kftpgrabber (universe) "[feisty] kftpgrabber launches knotify on disconnect/minimize" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97662
<ubotu> New bug: #97663 in Ubuntu "feistry upgrade fails with "Falseif not defined"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97663
<ubotu> New bug: #97664 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97664
<ubotu> New bug: #97665 in tuxpaint (main) "[apport]  tuxpaint crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97665
<ubotu> New bug: #97666 in beryl-core (universe) "crashed and restarted desktop and session" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97666
<ubotu> New bug: #97667 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  minimizing windows and desktop switch is laggy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97667
<ubotu> New bug: #97668 in egoboo (universe) "[apport]  egoboo crashed with SIGSEGV in _nv000533gl()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97668
<ubotu> New bug: #97670 in stellarium (universe) "[apport]  stellarium crashed with SIGSEGV in _mesa_get_teximage()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97670
<ubotu> New bug: #97669 in apt (main) "[feisty]  Installing from alternate install CD leaves cdrom source in apt's sources.list" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97669
<ubotu> New bug: #97672 in cupsys (main) ""Backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/socket does not exist!"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97672
<ubotu> New bug: #97673 in bcm43xx-fwcutter (universe) "Feisty Beta - Driver install failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97673
<ubotu> New bug: #97675 in ubiquity (main) "ubuntu 6.10 installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97675
<ubotu> New bug: #97676 in xchat-gnome (main) "xchat-gnome doesn't reauthenticate to nickserv when reconnecting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97676
<ubotu> New bug: #97677 in ubuntu-meta (main) "Ubuntu Server Curseses based Installer Won't Go back to  "Detect Keyboard"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97677
<ubotu> New bug: #97678 in ubiquity (main) "7.04 beta crashes during manual partition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97678
<ubotu> New bug: #97679 in Ubuntu "usb disk mounted as first logged in user" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97679
<ubotu> New bug: #97680 in compiz (main) "desktop effect have errors, in my pc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97680
<ubotu> New bug: #97681 in bochs (universe) "bochs CRASHES!!!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97681
<ubotu> New bug: #97682 in bcm43xx-fwcutter (universe) "bcm43xx firmware not available - bcm 4318 wireless card not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97682
<carthik> I'd like to help a little with beta testing - it is not always that things fail with a beta and I can help :)
<carthik> My wireless card does not work out of the box. I can fix it using ndiswrapper, and doing some stuff that I have done before with Edgy.
<carthik> But first, I'd like to see if I can help by diagnosing this problem - for some, the wireless card - bcm 4318, seems to work out of the box with an install and it doesn't for me.
<ubotu> New bug: #97683 in cvs (main) "CVS "version" protocol request hits an assertion error and quits" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97683
<carthik> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcm43xx-fwcutter/+bug/97682 is the bug
<ubotu> Malone bug 97682 in bcm43xx-fwcutter "bcm43xx firmware not available - bcm 4318 wireless card not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<ubotu> New bug: #97684 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97684
<ubotu> New bug: #97685 in avahi (main) "Dlink WNA-2230 will not work (listed as "works out of the box")" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97685
<carthik> sorry was away for a bit reconfiguring x - so if there is anything I can do about my network card problem above, please let me know.
<j1mc_> hi all, i need some advice on triaging a bug.  should i reject this bug ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-panel/+bug/56334 ) based on my comments?
<ubotu> Malone bug 56334 in xfce4-panel "xubuntu panel in normal width does not show all icons" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<j1mc_> or should i seek more info?
<ubotu> New bug: #97686 in totem (main) "Totem-GStreamer doesn't play CNN Pipeline" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97686
<crimsun> carthik: well, did you in fact use -fwcutter?
* j1mc_ is new to triaging bugs... :)
<carthik> crimsun, no, I only installed Feisty and the wireless network does not work - I thought it was supposed to.
<crimsun> carthik: no, we can't ship the firmware OOTB.
<carthik> crimsun, oh, so I still have to install and use the bcm43xx-fwcutter package and cut the firmware? Great.
<crimsun> yes, you must if you want to use bcm43xx.
<crimsun> You don't have to if you use ndiswrapper, because ndiswrapper just uses the .sys file [from which -fwcutter extracts *.fw] .
<carthik> crimsun, http://www.michaellarabel.com/?k=comment&i=255 is what led me to believe otherwise.
<crimsun> carthik: my experience has been nothing similar.
<carthik> crimsun, thank you for clearing it up. I might as well try to get it working and add a comment to the bug report to help those that follow.
<carthik> j1mc_, you can ask the original reporter if he/she still has the same problem, and request a response - if there is none in 2 weeks, then you may close it.
<ubotu> New bug: #97687 in inkscape (main) "[apport]  perspective.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97687
<ubotu> New bug: #97688 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97688
<carthik> crimsun, I installed the fwcutter, auto-fetched the firmware, /lib/firmware has the firmware, but still network-manager does not list any wireless networks. I restarted dbus to no effect. Is there something I am missing?
<crimsun> network-manager doesn't seem to work well with that chipset
<carthik> and I suppose, this being a known problem, a new bug report won't add anything but noise? :)
<j1mc_> carthik: thanks!
<carthik> j1mc_, no, thank you for your work :)
<mpt> Anyone else unable to resize windows?
<mpt> Whenever I drag a window edge I get the window menu instead
<mpt> (Feisty)
<carthik> mpt, not me
<crimsun> not reproducible on a fresh install of 7.04 Beta
<carthik> are your mouse buttons switched (left/right handed)
<crimsun> nor on a Hoary dist-upgraded to Breezy>Dapper>Edgy>Feisty
<mpt> No, both buttons do the same thing on a window edge
<mpt> and the left/right buttons behave appropriately distinctly elsewhere
<crimsun> compiz/beryl enabled?
<mpt> no
<carthik> Holy Cow! My wireless card works!!! Crimsun -> w00t!
<mpt> with Beryl I can't even move or close windows, that's just completely out of the question :-P
<crimsun> reproducible with a new (fresh) user?
<mpt> with Compiz, I mean
<mpt> First I'll wait until all these upgrades finish installing, then restart and try
<carthik> brb - let me go and try out my wireless networks
<mpt> then I'll try a new account
* mpt doesn't have the energy to produce new actual users today
<mpt> (aka "not tonight, darling, I'm too tired")
<lifeless> mpt: desktop effects ?
<lifeless> mpt: how do I as a user choose whether beryl or compiz is used?
<mpt> lifeless, I assume Desktop Effects invokes Compiz rather than Beryl (hence the uselessness of the two options in its control panel)
<mpt> But I definitely have that turned off
<ubotu> New bug: #97689 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim-remote crashed with DBusException in __call__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97689
<ubotu> New bug: #97690 in ubiquity (main) "Can't see map on timezone screen during install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97690
<mpt> ho hum, fixed after a restart
<mpt> thanks for your time crimsun
<ubotu> New bug: #97692 in beryl-core (universe) "Beryl Bugs Report" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97692
<ubotu> New bug: #97693 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in initPluginForDisplay()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97693
<ubotu> New bug: #97694 in pbuilder (main) "dapper can't build itself: pbuilder gets /proc wrong" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97694
<ubotu> New bug: #97695 in emerald (universe) "[apport]  emerald crashed with SIGSEGV in cairo_get_target()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97695
<ubotu> New bug: #97696 in zaptel (universe) "can't build zaptel kernel modules (1.2.15~dfsg-1)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97696
<ubotu> New bug: #97697 in orage (main) "Panel icon doesn't display current date" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97697
<ubotu> New bug: #97698 in powertweak (universe) "[apport]  powertweakd crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97698
<ubotu> New bug: #97700 in aspell-it (main) "dapper can't build itself: aspell-it packaging bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97700
<ubotu> New bug: #97701 in gstreamer0.10 (main) "Quod Libet could not find the 'filesrc" Gstreamer element" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97701
<ubotu> New bug: #97703 in gpixpod (universe) "GPixPod crashed when iPod information is viewed from help menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97703
<ubotu> New bug: #97705 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97705
<ash211> I've gotten a number of bugs that appear duplicates from this bughelper command:
<ash211> bughelper -A -T amarok "malloc_consolidate () from /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6" "Similar to bug 89242" -p amarok
<ubotu> Malone bug 89242 in amarok "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89242
<ash211> the stack traces aren't as similar as I'd like them to be
<ash211> the first three lines are all the same, malloc and libc stuff
<ash211> but I'm not sure if that's enough to call them dupes
<ash211> can someone please help me decide if 89242, 90944, 92568, 89044, 91129, and 88005 are close enough to be dupes?
<ubotu> New bug: #97704 in banshee (universe) "[apport]  banshee.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in IA__g_datalist_clear()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97704
<ubotu> New bug: #97707 in beryl-manager (universe) "beryl-manager should either add an icon to the main menu, or start up automatically after installing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97707
<ubotu> New bug: #97708 in amarok (main) "dapper can't build itself: amarok build depends not met" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97708
<ash211> I've decided to mark 5 of those bugs duplicates of 88005.  Undo it if it's a mistake
<ubotu> New bug: #97709 in alsa-driver (main) "USB Audio device detected as /dev/dsp1, not /dev/dsp" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97709
<ubotu> New bug: #97710 in restricted-manager (main) "[apport]  restricted-manager crashed with ImportError in "Efectos de escritorio"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97710
<ubotu> New bug: #97711 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97711
<ubotu> New bug: #97712 in epiphany-browser (main) "[apport]  epiphany crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97712
<ubotu> New bug: #97713 in redhat-cluster-suite (main) "[apport]  package redhat-cluster-suite failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97713
<ubotu> New bug: #97714 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_getspecific()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97714
<ubotu> New bug: #97716 in eyed3 (main) "[apport]  eyeD3 crashed with IndexError in _set()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97716
<ubotu> New bug: #97717 in beryl-core (universe) "Something wrong while finishing installing beryl on nvidia" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97717
<ubotu> New bug: #97718 in gs-esp (main) "gs-esp eats all memory... and fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97718
<ubotu> New bug: #97719 in wpasupplicant (main) "[apport]  wpa_supplicant crashed with SIGSEGV in wait()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97719
<ubotu> New bug: #97720 in Ubuntu "Internet Radio Audio Freezes in Rythmbox Music Player" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97720
<ubotu> New bug: #97721 in vlc (universe) "[apport]  vlc crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97721
<ubotu> New bug: #97722 in Ubuntu "Windows dual-boot can corrupt system clock even if time servers are enabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97722
<ubotu> New bug: #97723 in samba (main) "winbind-based hostnames broken in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97723
<ubotu> New bug: #97724 in restricted-manager (main) "Restricted manager needs text for "not in use" status" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97724
<ubotu> New bug: #97725 in democracyplayer (universe) "[apport]  democracyplayer crashed with AttributeError in HandleArgs()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97725
<ubotu> New bug: #97726 in restricted-manager (main) "Restricted Drivers Manager's "computer restart" icon is not consistent with other restart icons" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97726
<ubotu> New bug: #97727 in bzflag (universe) "Core dump (crashed trying to join internet server)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97727
<ubotu> New bug: #97728 in openoffice.org (main) "Open office Impress doesnt exit cleanly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97728
<ubotu> New bug: #97729 in adept (main) "Adept wiht corrut "Umlaut" " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97729
<ubotu> New bug: #97730 in restricted-manager (main) "[apport]  restricted-manager crashed with IOError in open()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97730
<ubotu> New bug: #97731 in kde-systemsettings (main) "Accessibilty module crashes when deleting input actions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97731
<ubotu> New bug: #97732 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "atheros wifi driver crashes and makes boot fail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97732
<ubotu> New bug: #97733 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "mozilla-bin crashed during boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97733
<ubotu> New bug: #97734 in update-manager (main) "unbootable after update to feisty-beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97734
<ubotu> New bug: #97735 in restricted-manager (main) "should set DefaultDepth to 24" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97735
<ubotu> New bug: #97736 in gnome-games (main) "Gnome sudoku bug on russian l10n" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97736
<ubotu> New bug: #97737 in exaile (universe) "[apport]  exaile.py crashed with TypeError in update_rating()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97737
<ubotu> New bug: #97738 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "Nautilus CD Burner Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97738
<ubotu> New bug: #97739 in beryl-core (universe) "Beryl crashes when Amarok, skype and Firefox open" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97739
<ubotu> New bug: #97740 in Ubuntu "pppoeconf failed to work in the second time in Notebook compaq nc6000" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97740
<ubotu> New bug: #97741 in gpa (universe) "[apport]  gpa crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97741
<ubotu> New bug: #97742 in griffith (universe) "[apport]  griffith crashed with TypeError in get_notes()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97742
<ubotu> New bug: #97743 in Ubuntu "Why isn't OpenChrome module in Kubuntu 7.04? Thanks in advance." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97743
<ubotu> New bug: #97744 in Ubuntu "Installer fails to launch after sucessfully booting livecd (Getopt/Long.pm did not return a true)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97744
<ubotu> New bug: #97745 in Ubuntu "Suspend button crashes system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97745
<ubotu> New bug: #97746 in Ubuntu "Hibernate button crashes system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97746
<ubotu> New bug: #97843 in hubackup (universe) "When i try to start "hurestore". "hubackup" is functional, though." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97843
<ubotu> New bug: #98496 in update-manager (main) "Firefox crashes during an update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98496
<ubotu> New bug: #98497 in net-retriever (main) "I am unable to download updates, because I do not have the Ubuntu cd rom. Could somebody help me?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98497
<dholbach> hello
<ubotu> New bug: #98498 in tomboy (main) "Tomboy.exe crashes on boot up with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98498
<ubotu> New bug: #98499 in network-manager (main) "network-manager cannot set atheros wireless card (madwifi) to ad-hoc mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98499
<ubotu> New bug: #98500 in workrave (main) "[apport]  workrave crashed with SIGSEGV in RemoteControl::set_applet()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98500
<ubotu> New bug: #98501 in firefox (main) "The forum tap is under the other taps. At the top of the web page." [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98501
<ubotu> New bug: #98502 in desktop-effects (main) "Enabling desktop effects causes GNOME to hang" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98502
<elmargol> I can reproduce a firefox crash can someone help me debugging this?
<ubotu> New bug: #98503 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "AWT filters out all ConfigureNotify if the toplevel is not reparented" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98503
<elmargol> dholbach: maybe you?
<dholbach> elmargol: I don't think so
<elmargol> http://openclipart.org/people/lillyarts/lillyarts_BunnyRabbitHeart.svg <- crashes my browser
<dholbach> asac and gnomefreak might
* asac is not here ;)
<asac> elmargol: you can reproduce what crash?
<elmargol> asac: just open this url
<ubotu> New bug: #98505 in Ubuntu "OpenOffice Impress keeps crashing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98505
<ubotu> New bug: #98506 in xrandr (main) "[apport]  xrandr crashed with SIGSEGV"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98506
<ubotu> New bug: #98507 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-gui crashed with UnboundLocalError in get_xorgdata()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98507
<asac> elmargol: can you please open a bug and drop that url to it?
<asac> it indeed crashes
<elmargol> ok
<asac> do you get a crash report out of it?
<asac> if so, please attach it as well :)
<elmargol> no no crash report
<ubotu> New bug: #98509 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98509
<ubotu> New bug: #98508 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98508
<ubotu> New bug: #98511 in Ubuntu "jmicron JMB363 and the SATA disks attached not visible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98511
<ubotu> New bug: #98512 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes on specific url" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98512
<ubotu> New bug: #98513 in rhythmbox (main) "[apport]  rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in xmlEncodeEntitiesReentrant()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98513
<ubotu> New bug: #98514 in Ubuntu "Gnome keyboard shortcuts for switching workspaces are ambiguous in functionality" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98514
<ubotu> New bug: #98515 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "[apport]  mozilla-thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGILL in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98515
<ubotu> New bug: #98517 in bittornado (main) "bittornado-gui should depend on python-wxgtk2.8" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98517
<ubotu> New bug: #98518 in multipath-tools (main) "Fails to install because of brain damage in init script" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98518
<ubotu> New bug: #98519 in xsane (main) "Floating point exception" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98519
<ubotu> New bug: #98520 in hplip (main) "Feisty UVF ER: New HPLIP 1.7.3 release fixes lots of bugs" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98520
<ubotu> New bug: #98521 in xffm-filemanager (universe) "[apport]  xffm-treeview crashed with SIGSEGV (when I click it from menu)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98521
<ubotu> New bug: #98522 in liferea (main) "liferea crashes with embedded html viewer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98522
<ubotu> New bug: #98523 in firefox (main) "Firefox freeze when on certain network - possible proxy problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98523
<ubotu> New bug: #98524 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98524
<ubotu> New bug: #98525 in gthumb (main) "UVF: gthumb 2.10.0 -> 2.10.1" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98525
<ubotu> New bug: #98527 in xine-lib (main) "(libxine-main1, Dapper, amd64) Sound distortions since security update USN-435-1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98527
<ubotu> New bug: #98528 in stellarium (universe) "Stellarium crashes at start up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98528
<ubotu> New bug: #98526 in evince (main) "Rendering of eps figure generated with Matlab" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98526
<ubotu> New bug: #98529 in gajim (universe) "Gajim doesn't work." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98529
<ubotu> New bug: #98530 in flumotion (universe) "flumotion crashed at start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98530
<mooey> many bugs today :-(
<ubotu> New bug: #98531 in Ubuntu "Playing sound hangs window..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98531
<ubotu> New bug: #98532 in liferea (main) "[UVFe]  Liferea 1.2.10b" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98532
<ubotu> New bug: #98533 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "Java 6 plugin not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98533
<thekorn> hey bug-hunter :)
<dholbach> hey thekorn
<ubotu> New bug: #98534 in Ubuntu "Booting Kernel Message (BUG: warning at kernel/irq/manage.c:126/enable_irq() )" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98534
<thekorn> hi dholbach
<pochu> hey thekorn, dholbach :)
<dholbach> hey pochu
<thekorn> hey pochu
<pochu> I've been working in bughelper :)
<thekorn> will have a look at it in few minutes
<pochu> if you have time, bug 81434 has a patch :)
<ubotu> Malone bug 81434 in bughelper ""look to closed bug" option would be nice" [Wishlist,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81434
<pochu> cool
<thekorn> just let me check some mails...
<ubotu> New bug: #98536 in hardinfo (universe) "crash when choose pci devices on hardinfo" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98536
<ubotu> New bug: #98537 in gimp (main) "gimp crashes if open file is deleted" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98537
<thekorn> pochu: nice work,
<thekorn> but I think it does work as expected :)
<thekorn> I somehow get 11 results for bughelper
<thekorn> and not 12
<pochu> hmm
<thekorn> the "In Progress" one is missing
<thekorn> AHHH, ok its markt as duplicate!!!
<thekorn> pochu: do you want the "-C" option also search for dups?
<pochu> thekorn: I don't know, let's ask Sebastien :)
<pochu> seb128: ^ bug 81434
<ubotu> Malone bug 81434 in bughelper ""look to closed bug" option would be nice" [Wishlist,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81434
<seb128> thekorn: would be nice
<seb128> dholbach: ^ what do you think?
<pochu> seb128: the patch actually search for dups, doesn't it?
<pochu> herm, thekorn I mean
<thekorn> pochu: it's your turn ;)
<dholbach> maybe have another option looking for dups too
<dholbach> because looking for dups AND closed bugs might take ages
<pochu> ok, cool :)
<pochu> I'll change the patch, and report the other bug (and fix it hehe)
<pochu> if you find everything ok :)
<thekorn> pochu: no it doesn't just at "field.omit_dupes.used" to the url-string
<pochu> yep
<pochu> but dholbach suggest to have another option, which is another bug :)
<thekorn> pochu: If don't mind have a look at the urllib module, there is a function called "urlencode". This would make this more easy!
<pochu> thekorn: ok, will do :)
<ubotu> New bug: #98538 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed while in Yahoo Mail Beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98538
<ubotu> New bug: #98539 in xfce4-terminal (main) "Problem of xfce4-terminal on "Feisty" (7.04)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98539
<ubotu> New bug: #98541 in gnome-screensaver (main) "gnome-screensaver" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98541
<ubotu> New bug: #98542 in Ubuntu "starting "wine" or "google earth" crashes the x-server after today's update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98542
<ubotu> New bug: #98543 in gnomebaker (universe) "[apport]  gnomebaker crashed appending to multisession CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98543
<ubotu> New bug: #98545 in multisync0.90 (universe) "[UVFe Sync Request]  multisync0.90 0.91.0-3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98545
<ubotu> New bug: #98546 in Ubuntu "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98546
<ubotu> New bug: #98547 in labplot (universe) "incorrect category in 'Applications' menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98547
<vonhalenbach> Is in Feisty a cronjob started which does "sudo apt-get -qq update" every day?
<vonhalenbach> I don't like the computer to download 5.6MB every day, whithout notifying of the user.
<vonhalenbach> I thought i have a trojan horse.
<dholbach> vonhalenbach: turn it off in software properties
<vonhalenbach> ok. Thank you.
<ubotu> New bug: #98548 in Ubuntu "X hung ups on Asus A6T series" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98548
<vonhalenbach> dholbach: In Systemsettings -> Advanced -> Systemdienste ?
<dholbach> software properties
<dholbach> or "software einstellungen"
<vonhalenbach> I use Kubuntu not Ubuntu.
<vonhalenbach> Oh. Maybe in Kcron.
<vonhalenbach> No. There is nothing there.
<dholbach> software-properties-kde
<vonhalenbach> Yes. This works. After typing it in the console.
<dholbach> it should have a menu item
<dholbach> hm, maybe not
<vonhalenbach> This should really get into the men before release.
<dholbach> vonhalenbach: please file a bug or ask in #kubuntu-devel if they know about it already
<vonhalenbach> the user must know, what its system does.
<vonhalenbach> Ok.
<dholbach> thanks
<john> Hello. I am running Feisty, and i would like to report a bug again "Disk Usage Analyzer" aka baobab. Launchpad doesn't allow me to report said bug on the gnome-utils section. So where can i do that?
<seb128> john: you can't open bug on the upstream component, they use bugzilla.gnome
<seb128> you can open a bug on Ubuntu and then gnome-utils there
<john> I thought that bugs that get reported on launchpad would get synced upstream if they need to be. My mistake. I will report it on the gnome bugzilla.
<ubotu> New bug: #98550 in python-imaging (main) "python-imaging-tk dependency problems in kubuntu-edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98550
<seb128> john: thank you, we don't have to send it upstream and act as gateway with them then
<ubotu> New bug: #98551 in kdebase (main) "nspluginwrapper does not work in konqueror" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98551
<ubotu> New bug: #98552 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "No Dothan centrino speed step in Feisty Beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98552
<ubotu> New bug: #98553 in Ubuntu "network-admin doesn't use my wep key" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98553
<ubotu> New bug: #98555 in xmms-liveice (multiverse) "XMMS-LiveIce plugin fails due to locale settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98555
<ubotu> New bug: #98557 in Ubuntu "Feisty beta1 doesn't start; it freezes." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98557
<vonhalenbach> dholbach: This menu is part of Adept. Someone in #kubuntu-devel said, that the daily updates are nessecary for testing Feisty. This is okay for me.
<dholbach> ok
<ubotu> New bug: #98554 in Ubuntu "Feisty 7.04 has problem with Beryl..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98554
<ubotu> New bug: #98556 in gdebi (main) "IOError: Failed to lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98556
<john> Just a small comment. The gnome bugzilla is hideous and very unfriendly. Working with launchpad is much better. The gnome people should do something about this in my opinion.
<dholbach> john: tell the people in #launchpad - they'll be happy to hear you like to work with LP
<ubotu> New bug: #98558 in Ubuntu "DHCP client queries server too often" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98558
<ubotu> New bug: #98562 in apport (main) "more efficient handling of core dump in UI" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98562
<ubotu> New bug: #98560 in xfce4-mixer (main) "xfce4-mixer panel plugin doesn't show" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98560
<ubotu> New bug: #98561 in Ubuntu "RSSOwl disappears after clicking on linux download from homepage @ rssowl.org" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98561
<ubotu> New bug: #98504 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 "nvidia-glx fails to install during upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98504
<ubotu> New bug: #98563 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus: unexecutable subfolders are displayed with file icons" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98563
<ubotu> New bug: #98564 in displayconfig-gtk (universe) "Crash on startup with SystemError in getGamma()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98564
<ubotu> New bug: #98565 in udev (main) "udevinfo has no information about -d option" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98565
<ubotu> New bug: #98567 in gnome-panel (main) "some icons are still masked when the panel is unlocked" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98567
<Rocha> hello
<Rocha> i have found two bugs, where can i report them?
<Rocha> i always forget the url
<ubotu> New bug: #98568 in pulseaudio (main) "[apport]  gconf-helper crashed with SIGSEGV in gconf_client_get_default()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98568
<Rocha> i've found the url
<seb128> that one is a duplicate
<seb128> Rocha: what bug?
<Rocha> 3 actually
<Rocha> restricted-manager tells me that my nvidia (legacy) is enabled but says "restart required" after restarting
<Rocha> my "system tools" menu item only has "add/remove..." which is duplicated by the "add/remove..." in the applications menu
<Rocha> and desktop-effects should enable the effects even with a legacy nvidia
<Rocha> i'll report the bugs in a moment
<ubotu> New bug: #98572 in serpentine (main) "[apport]  serpentine crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_accel_group_find()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98572
<ubotu> New bug: #98573 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in eventLoop()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98573
<ubotu> New bug: #98569 in Ubuntu "screen flicker during fade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98569
<ubotu> New bug: #98570 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "USB serial converter kernel bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98570
<ubotu> New bug: #98571 in beagle (main) "[apport]  IndexHelper.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in ()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98571
<ubotu> New bug: #98574 in Ubuntu "No sound in Toshiba P105-S6147 laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98574
<Rocha> seb128: done, reported all 3
<ubotu> New bug: #98575 in gnome-commander (universe) "[apport]  gnome-commander crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_lock()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98575
<ubotu> New bug: #98576 in desktop-effects (main) "desktop-effects doesn't enable the fx with a legacy nvidia card" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98576
<ubotu> New bug: #98577 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed while copying (or moving) folder with many files " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98577
<ubotu> New bug: #98578 in desktop-effects (main) "restricted-manager always says "restart required"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98578
<ubotu> New bug: #98579 in restricted-manager (main) "[apport]  restricted-manager crashed with IndexError in _mod_enabled()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98579
<ubotu> New bug: #98580 in desktop-effects (main) "System Tools menu item only shows "Add/Remove..."" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98580
<seb128> Rocha: those bugs are the wrong packages, I'll reassign them
<Rocha> ok
<Rocha> the last one is wrong, sorry :(
<seb128> Rocha: if you run desktop-effects from a command line, do you have any error message there?
<Rocha> "nvidia hardware not available"
<Rocha> which is not true
<seb128> that's not what cause the bug
<seb128> compiz refuses to start for a reason
<Rocha> i tried enabling the effects using the command line and not only opening the desktop-effects app
<Rocha> i'll attach the output to the bug report
<Rocha> seb128: done
<ubotu> New bug: #98582 in firestarter (universe) "6.10->7.04 upgrade failed because of firestarter" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98582
<seb128> Rocha: Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<seb128> Rocha: that's your problem, your xorg.conf has no "Load "glx""
<Rocha> it has
<Rocha> that's why i don't understand the problem
<seb128> so it's nvidia closed source driver bug
<Rocha> that's bad
<seb128> closed source? yeah
<Rocha> both ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #98584 in httrack (universe) "[apport]  httrack crashed with SIGSEGV in free()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98584
<ubotu> New bug: #98586 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15 (main) "No LRM package to go with linux-image-2.6.15-50-foo" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98586
<ubotu> New bug: #97563 in synaptic "No feedback on "Delete Cached Package Files" button press" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97563
<ubotu> New bug: #98587 in specto (universe) "[apport]  specto crashed with NameError in update()" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98587
<ubotu> New bug: #98588 in Ubuntu "MBR deleted after 6.10->7.04 upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98588
<ubotu> New bug: #98589 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in eventLoop()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98589
<ubotu> New bug: #98590 in gnome-utils "Wrong text in Disk Usage Analyzer dialog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98590
<ubotu> New bug: #98592 in transcode (multiverse) "dvdrip crashes on preview or subtitle preview" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98592
<ubotu> New bug: #98593 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  no USB/Wireless keyboard/mouse available after startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98593
<ubotu> New bug: #98594 in Ubuntu "Xubuntu - Bad fonts size: Firefox, OpenOffice, interfaz user, etc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98594
<ubotu> New bug: #98595 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98595
<ubotu> New bug: #98596 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Replay and Forward buttons don't work when opening a rfc822 attachment in a new window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98596
<ubotu> New bug: #98597 in Ubuntu "knetworkmanager not runnable from kubuntu feisty beta menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98597
<ubotu> New bug: #98598 in ubiquity (main) "grub installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98598
<ubotu> New bug: #98599 in Ubuntu "kernel cannot boot on oldworld macintoshes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98599
<ubotu> New bug: #98600 in Ubuntu "The screen switch off every 20min while playing a video with totem!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98600
<ubotu> New bug: #98603 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98603
<ubotu> New bug: #98604 in audacity (universe) "[apport]  audacity crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98604
<ubotu> New bug: #98601 in amarok (main) "amarok just crashed at kde start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98601
<grantgm> does anyone know if the screen saver is auto-dissabled when totem is playing pre-feisty?
<ubotu> New bug: #98605 in Ubuntu "Sound problems on hibernate, IBM T41" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98605
<ubotu> New bug: #98607 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XPending()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98607
<ubotu> New bug: #98540 in parted (main) "Dapper installer prevents LVM on software RAID" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98540
<ubotu> New bug: #98610 in gksu (main) "[apport]  gksu crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_draw_pixbuf()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98610
<ubotu> New bug: #98608 in Ubuntu "USB problems on IBM T41 laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98608
<ubotu> New bug: #98609 in network-manager (main) "simpler gui tools for basic networking" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98609
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #98612 in Ubuntu "Sees wireless networks but wont connect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98612
<Hobbsee> bee!
<bddebian> :-) Hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #98613 in Ubuntu "extra cdrom drive apeared and won't go away" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98613
<ubotu> New bug: #98611 in sylpheed-claws-gtk2 (universe) "[apport]  sylpheed-claws-gtk2 crashed with SIGSEGV in vfprintf()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98611
<duckie> hey guy/gals, quick ques. is there an issue with libgoffice-0-3 in feisty....?
<duckie> when ever i try to upgrade it, my system simply reboots
<ubotu> New bug: #98617 in Ubuntu "T22 stops booting Ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98617
<ubotu> New bug: #98619 in app-install-data-commercial (main) "dist-upgrader fails to upgrade app-install-data-commercial if user has proposed updates enabled" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98619
<ubotu> New bug: #98618 in dhcp3 (main) "Set domain and search entries correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98618
<bdmurray> seb128: where would a bug dealing with gnome's places menu go?
<seb128> bdmurray: gnome-panel
<bdmurray> seb128: okay, thanks
<seb128> np
<seb128> going to reassign yet another bug to GNOME? :p
<Rocha> seb128: another bug...
<Rocha> seb128: with rhythmbox running, there's no sound from flash videos in firefox
<seb128> I think I'll stop looking at bugs, that's just depressing :/
<seb128> Rocha: sound card busy probably
<Rocha> that shouldn't happen (never did)
<Rocha> always worked perfectly, only fails with feisty
<crimsun> Rocha: flashplugin-nonfree's fault (assuming you're using that), not firefox's or rhythmbox's
<seb128> non free flash?
<bdmurray> seb128: I think we should have a no new bugs day as I take care of 1 and 2 more show up
<Rocha> no, i'm not using the nonfree version i guess
<Rocha> because i didn't install flash i suppose
<Rocha> let me check
<seb128> bdmurray: yeah, just too many of them :/
<ubotu> New bug: #98616 in Ubuntu "keyboard has strange behavior after Feisty-beta installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98616
<ubotu> New bug: #98621 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98621
<ubotu> New bug: #98620 in alacarte (main) "[apport]  alacarte crashed with OSError in _execute_child()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98620
<ubotu> New bug: #98622 in openoffice.org (main) "ttf-opensymbol postinst should not fail on fc-cache failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98622
<ubotu> New bug: #98623 in alacarte (main) "[apport]  alacarte crashed with TypeError in on_menu_tree_cursor_changed()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98623
<ubotu> New bug: #98624 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV in KInstance::dirs()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98624
<ubotu> New bug: #98625 in evolution (main) "Reminder pop-up for exchange calender items does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98625
<ubotu> New bug: #98626 in checkstyle (multiverse) "please add command line program" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98626
<Rocha> seb128: it's not the non free version
<Rocha> i'll install the nonfree version
<ubotu> New bug: #98627 in kdepim (main) "kmail: cached imap check for new mail does nothing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98627
<ubotu> New bug: #98628 in rhythmbox (main) "rythmbox crashed ?while changing background?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98628
<Rocha> seb128: works perfectly with the nonfree version
<ubotu> New bug: #98629 in xserver-xgl (universe) "12 mouse button sees as a 9 button one, when using Xgl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98629
<Rocha> seb128: do you want me to create a bug report?
<seb128> Rocha: ok, so that's a flash plugin bug
<seb128> Rocha: feel free, we go several time the bug load we can handler and it's likely nobody will look any time soon though
<Rocha> i'd like to get involved in bug fixing if it's possible
<ubotu> New bug: #98630 in gnome-session (main) "Various problems on Feisty login probably symptoms of a single underlying issue" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98630
<ubotu> New bug: #97083 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-hwprobe.py crashed with ImportError in <module>() (dup-of: 87381)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97083
<ubotu> New bug: #98632 in update-manager (main) "Update-Manager fails on Translation files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98632
<ubotu> New bug: #98633 in k9copy (universe) "devices not detected by k9copy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98633
<ubotu> New bug: #98634 in kde-guidance (main) "the word performance appears on the second line in the popup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98634
<jwendell> dholbach, bug 91973 is fixed
<ubotu> Malone bug 91973 in vino "[apport]  vino-server crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_class_cast()" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91973
<dholbach> jwendell: did somebody upload it to ubuntu?
<jwendell> dholbach, wow, don't you prefer to wait until 2.18.1 release?
<dholbach> no
<dholbach> I was asking
<dholbach> did somebody upload it to ubuntu?
<dholbach> so it's not fixed in ubuntu yet
<jwendell> dholbach, it's not a security hole, and happens in a specific environment
<dholbach> ok
<jwendell> dholbach, no, i guess nobody has uploaded it
<dholbach> so I mark it fix committed
<dholbach> and we'll mark it fix released when we upload the fix
<jwendell> dholbach, ok, feel free, i don't understand the reason for that worry
<dholbach> there's no worry
<dholbach> or what do you mean?
<jwendell> dholbach, i don't see any reason to build an -ubuntu2 package with that patch. In a few days it will be dropped because the patch is on upstream
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> i'm happy with that
<dholbach> no problem
<dholbach> i never suggested to do that
<ubotu> New bug: #98635 in compiz (main) "Disable effects when running on battery" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98635
<ubotu> New bug: #98636 in Ubuntu "Gnome mahjongg : tile floating in difficult level" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98636
<ubotu> New bug: #98637 in gnome-panel (main) "window list  bug in flashing effect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98637
<ubotu> New bug: #98638 in ant (main) "Upgrade to 1.7.0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98638
<ubotu> New bug: #98640 in Ubuntu "Default language and location are wrong! (If your are not in Spain)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98640
<ubotu> New bug: #98641 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "NVidia driver missing libwfb" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98641
<ubotu> New bug: #98642 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98642
<ubotu> New bug: #98643 in Ubuntu "Hibernate on Quanta SW1 laptop running Feisty beta shows USB warning messages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98643
<ubotu> New bug: #98646 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98646
<ubotu> New bug: #98647 in twisted-web2 (main) "python-twisted-web2 does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98647
<ubotu> New bug: #98645 in Ubuntu "Direct rendering not supported by default on CHGL30945PM1 laptop running Feisty beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98645
<ubotu> New bug: #98648 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 (main) "[Feisty]  [regression]  No XV or GLX with i810 on i915GM" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98648
<ubotu> New bug: #98651 in Ubuntu "Fiesty: updates on 3-29-07 royally messed up fstab" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98651
<ubotu> New bug: #98652 in apport (main) "[apport]  apport-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98652
<ubotu> New bug: #98653 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice.org 2.2 Quickstarter does not." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98653
<ubotu> New bug: #98654 in nautilus (main) "File name disppears in Nautilus "Save As ..." Dialog " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98654
<ubotu> New bug: #98655 in software-properties (main) "ltsp-build-client when setting up x-org" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98655
<ubotu> New bug: #98656 in kdebase (main) "Konqueror has unintuitive options when copying" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98656
<ubotu> New bug: #98659 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV in operator>>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98659
<ubotu> New bug: #98657 in Ubuntu "booting Feisty with CD-ROM inserted, can not unmount it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98657
<ubotu> New bug: #98658 in samba (main) "cifs doesn't support connecting as guest" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98658
<ubotu> New bug: #98661 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-2.10 crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_dispatch()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98661
<ubotu> New bug: #98662 in bluez-gnome (main) "desktop crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98662
<ubotu> New bug: #98663 in gparted (main) "[apport]  gparted crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98663
<ubotu> New bug: #98664 in openoffice.org (main) "(Feisty) Crash after full screen presentation of any pps file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98664
<ubotu> New bug: #98665 in synaptic (main) "trying to install several applications through synaptic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98665
<ubotu> New bug: #98666 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with OSError in __init__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98666
<ubotu> New bug: #98660 in Ubuntu "network card not fully working after startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98660
<ubotu> New bug: #98667 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__VOID()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98667
<ubotu> New bug: #98668 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 (main) "when I close laptop lid, xorg takes 100% and never recovers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98668
<ubotu> New bug: #98670 in Ubuntu "DVD-Drive locks at startup when using usplash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98670
<ubotu> New bug: #98671 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[apport]  gnome-power-statistics crashed with SIGSEGV in _gtk_marshal_BOOLEAN__BOXED()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98671
<ubotu> New bug: #98672 in Ubuntu "squeak-vm not installable (AMD64)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98672
<ubotu> New bug: #98673 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV in Arts::Dispatcher::terminate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98673
<ubotu> New bug: #98674 in quodlibet (universe) "[apport]  quodlibet.py crashed with OSError in _mkstemp_inner()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98674
<ubotu> New bug: #98669 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  PowerPC beta alternate CD image too big" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98669
<ubotu> New bug: #98676 in Ubuntu "Fn Keyboard keys not this functioned" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98676
<ubotu> New bug: #98677 in software-properties (main) "text entry refers to ftp.debian.org" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98677
<ubotu> New bug: #98678 in Ubuntu "Fn Keyboard keys not this functioned" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98678
<ubotu> New bug: #98679 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98679
<ubotu> New bug: #98680 in Ubuntu "Hibernate causes data loss" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98680
<lemsx1> when switching users on Feisty I get a blank screen (and cannot go back to the previous session) using fglrx (ATI) driver. Where should I file this bug? (against what package)
<lemsx1> oh, other bugs about this are filed against "gdm"
<lemsx1> they don't seem to be the same though
<ubotu> New bug: #98682 in restricted-manager (main) "My restricted-manager doesn't know my Nvidia Geforce 6100 on Board" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98682
<bdmurray> lemsx1: probably the fglrx driver.  is it possible to ssh to the system in question from another system?
<ubotu> New bug: #98683 in clamsmtp (universe) "[apport]  package clamsmtp failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98683
<dandel> uhh how do i use the bot, i'm looking at helping to fix, bug # 81686
<bdmurray> bug 81686
<ubotu> Malone bug 81686 in qt-x11-free "SIGFPE in create_dpis() in QPaintDevice::~QPaintDevice" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81686
<bdmurray> dandel: w/o the #
<dandel> ah, that's it.
<dandel> i can confirm it
<dandel> and also i provided the extra info
<dandel> the issue is it's a divide by 0 error
<dandel> caused by how fglrx does it's configuration, i'm working on a quick fix sot that it'll work without having that error.
<dandel> however, i need to figure out how to build the package without having it pull the sources from the net... lol.
<dandel> makes it difficult to test fixes lol.
<ubotu> New bug: #98685 in grub-installer (main) "grub -install crashed on drive with gpt disklabel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98685
<ubotu> New bug: #98687 in nautilus-sendto (main) "[apport]  nautilus-sendto crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98687
<ubotu> New bug: #98684 in gdm (main) "Switching users (switch user) blank screen on fglrx (ATI driver)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98684
<ubotu> New bug: #98686 in slab (universe) "Close button of the "About" window doesn't work (dup-of: 75810)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98686
<ubotu> New bug: #98688 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "Firefox hangs when closing a page with flash running" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98688
<ubotu> New bug: #98689 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes on exit after visiting certain sites" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98689
<ubotu> New bug: #98690 in gnome-system-tools (main) "Screen saver crashes session" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98690
<ubotu> New bug: #98691 in firefox (main) "testing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98691
<ubotu> New bug: #98692 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes on exit after visiting certain sites" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98692
<ubotu> New bug: #98693 in xorg-server (main) "[apport]  Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98693
<ubotu> New bug: #98694 in beagle (main) "[apport]  BeagleDaemon.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in mono_jit_info_table_find()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98694
<dandel> lots of bugs appearing 0o, umm, bdmurray, how do i generate a patch from an apt-get source grab?
<ubotu> New bug: #98695 in gaim (main) "Missing SSL support (MSN and GTalk don't work)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98695
<ubotu> New bug: #97450 in bsdmainutils (main) "cal don't start week at monday with french locale" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97450
<ubotu> New bug: #98696 in firefox (main) "[edgy]  firefox crash" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98696
<ubotu> New bug: #98697 in compiz (main) "Compiz doesn't start " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98697
<ubotu> New bug: #98699 in ant (main) "Java 6 doesn't work with Ant" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98699
<ubotu> New bug: #98700 in xserver-xgl (universe) "xserver-xgl  crash when going fullscreen (ATI X700 + Xgl + beryl)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98700
<ubotu> New bug: #98701 in Ubuntu "kernel oops in ipaq module on accessing ttyUSB0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98701
<ubotu> New bug: #98703 in xorg (main) "Xorg nv driver no longer works at 1440x900" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98703
<ubotu> New bug: #98702 in Ubuntu "Direct rendering not supported by default on Dell Precision 380 running Feisty beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98702
<ubotu> New bug: #98704 in rss-glx (main) "[apport]  biof crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98704
<ubotu> New bug: #98705 in gnome-session (main) "[apport]  gnome-session-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in SmcGetProperties()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98705
<ubotu> New bug: #98706 in linux-meta (main) "Kernel loses USB-drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98706
<ubotu> New bug: #98708 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98708
<ubotu> New bug: #98709 in network-manager (main) "Network manager can't connect to hidden ssid feisty fawn" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98709
<ubotu> New bug: #98711 in totem (main) "video output is blank with desktop effect enabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98711
<ubotu> New bug: #98710 in Ubuntu "remote:/ create a new connection port number field would to be 5 numbers, no 4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98710
<ubotu> New bug: #98713 in kdebase (main) "konqueror writes "Archivo Javascipt" and correct is "Archivo Javascript"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98713
<ubotu> New bug: #98714 in linux-meta "Hibernate on D3C5201 running Feisty beta stalls on "Power Down"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98714
<ubotu> New bug: #98715 in Ubuntu "Acer AL1916Wab - Not / 1440 x 900" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98715
<ubotu> New bug: #98716 in network-manager (main) "Network-manager and wifi problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98716
<ubotu> New bug: #98717 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Kernel module 8139too in MMIO mode freezes system on Intel 945GM chipsets" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98717
<ubotu> New bug: #98718 in restricted-manager (main) "[apport]  restricted-manager crashed with IOError in open()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98718
<ubotu> New bug: #98719 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "[apport]  mozilla-thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98719
<ubotu> New bug: #98720 in firefox (main) "Firefox Closes Itself" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98720
<ubotu> New bug: #98721 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "Black screen on Xorg start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98721
<ubotu> New bug: #98725 in liferea (main) "[feisty]  liferea crash with undefined symbol PR_NewMonitor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98725
<ubotu> New bug: #98722 in Ubuntu "error messages at boot time and after" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98722
<ubotu> New bug: #98723 in gnome-btdownload (main) "[apport]  gnome-btdownload crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98723
<ubotu> New bug: #98724 in gnome-btdownload (main) "[apport]  gnome-btdownload crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98724
<ubotu> New bug: #98726 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "ACPI-0517: *** Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_PR_                                                            .CPU1._PDC]  (Node dfffe660), AE_BAD_HEADER" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98726
<sloof3> bug 97603
<ubotu> Malone bug 97603 in cgiirc "CGIIRC 0.5.9-2 backport request to dapper (0.5.4-6sarge) from feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97603
<bdmurray> !sru
<ubotu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates for main and restricted, while https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/SRU is for universe and multiverse.
<ubotu> New bug: #98728 in evolution (main) "Evolution crashes on attempted connection to MS Exchange [feisty] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98728
<ubotu> New bug: #98729 in qt-x11-free (main) "ugly qt applications: qtrc missing in libqt3-mt" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98729
<ubotu> New bug: #98730 in openoffice.org (main) "[feisty]  openoffice fails to sart" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98730
<ubotu> New bug: #98733 in apt (main) "Interactive digest and basic authentication for apt-get" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98733
<ubotu> New bug: #98734 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in wnck_workspace_get_width()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98734
<ubotu> New bug: #98736 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashes, possibly do to gnome-compiz-manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98736
<ubotu> New bug: #98737 in openoffice.org (main) "cancelling slide show OO gives crash window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98737
<ubotu> New bug: #98738 in Ubuntu "Fiesty beta, kpowersave - almost working correctly - suspend to ram" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98738
<ubotu> New bug: #98741 in xscreensaver (main) "[apport]  flyingtoasters crashed with SIGSEGV in viaXMesaWindowMoved()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98741
<ubotu> New bug: #98742 in lyskom-tty-client (universe) "[apport]  lyskom crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98742
<ubotu> New bug: #98743 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()... crashes on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98743
<ubotu> New bug: #98744 in Ubuntu "mouse not visible after logout, but working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98744
<ubotu> New bug: #98745 in Ubuntu "Intel 80003ES2LAN gigabit ethernet controller not supported by Feisty beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98745
<ubotu> New bug: #98747 in vice (multiverse) "vice 1.20 quits immediately in feisty fawn" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98747
<ubotu> New bug: #98748 in alsaplayer (universe) "applet crashed - started from the applet MMS" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98748
<ubotu> New bug: #98749 in Ubuntu "SBAWE64 Gold will not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98749
<ubotu> New bug: #98751 in Ubuntu "feisty beta fails to mount hard drives" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98751
<Ixan> how would one go about debugging the boot process on the installer cd?
<Ixan> trying to boot from feisty beta, but it exits to busybox (initramfs) early on
<bdmurray> boot without 'quiet' and 'usplash'
<bdmurray> or try the alternate cd
<Ixan> ahh, ofc
<Ixan> it seems to exit to busybox after it has some problems with one of the ide/sata controllers
<Ixan> fedora booted fine after a short timeout, but reported errors none the less
<Ixan> according to the logs modprobe had an abnormal exit with a fine kernel Oops
<bdmurray> Do you know anything about your ata or sata controller?
<Ixan> yeah, it's on a asus p5w dh deluxe mainboard. i975X chipset
<Ixan> specs here: http://www.asus.com/products4.aspx?modelmenu=1&model=1198&l1=3&l2=11&l3=0
<kriberg> rumors has it, it's a bit flinchy kernel support
<bdmurray> kriberg: there was a kernel fix for some controllers that didn't make it into the beta CD
<bdmurray> so you might try the daily cd image
<kriberg> okay. is there any changelog?
<bdmurray> looking
<kriberg> pulling daily iso now
<ubotu> New bug: #98758 in gaim (main) "Gaim crashes on protocol disconnect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98758
<bdmurray> kriberg: I seem to have misplaced the e-mail
<ubotu> New bug: #98761 in update-manager (main) "Upgrader Crashed for Kubuntu upgrading to feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98761
<kriberg> I'll try the iso first and see what happens
<kriberg> any easy way to get the boot'er to display what module it tried to insert when it crashed?
<ubotu> New bug: #98756 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Support for Intel 537 winmodems dropped in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98756
<ubotu> New bug: #98759 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "additional file system link required for ld to work with nvidia-glx" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98759
<kriberg> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/81596 sounds like me
<ubotu> Malone bug 81596 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Feisty Herd 4 does not boot on ASUS P5W DH Deluxe" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<bdmurray> bug 84964 is the one I was thinking of
<ubotu> Malone bug 84964 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Crash from ide_pci from generic.ko for jmicron controllers" [Critical,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84964
<ubotu> New bug: #98760 in openoffice.org (main) "update to openoffice.org 2.2.0 final" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98760
<kriberg> just booted edgy knot 1 fine
<kriberg> I'll try to disable controller in bios as according to 84964
<ubotu> New bug: #98763 in avahi (main) "avahi did not warn .local SOA in use" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98763
<ubotu> New bug: #98764 in Ubuntu "Installation of Feisty beta cannot detect disk drive on Gigabyte 965G-DS3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98764
<ubotu> New bug: #98765 in pan (main) "aborts upon startup with 'pan: fptools.c:458: _FP_fgets: Assertion `*buf' failed." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98765
<kriberg> hmm.. it still exits the boot  even though I disabled the jmicron controller in bios
<ubotu> New bug: #98727 in gnome-applets (main) "[apport]  cpufreq-applet crashed with SIGSEGV in _start()" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98727
<ubotu> New bug: #98731 in ubiquity (main) "EBADF talking to debconf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98731
<bdmurray> 84964 is marked as fixed released meaning the latest kernel, the one on the daily CD should work
<kriberg> okay, I'll burn it out and test now
<kriberg> curses! still three minutes left on dowload! Cant.. wait.. the.. excitement.. is.. killing.. me...
<kriberg> guess 81596 is dupe/dep on 84964 then
<kriberg> nah, still crashes on daily iso
<ubotu> New bug: #98766 in Ubuntu "SD.MS/ pro MMC/SM/XD slot dosn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98766
<kriberg> is there any way to have it ignore the module and continiue the boot sequence?
<ubotu> New bug: #98768 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-2.10 crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_check()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98768
<ubotu> New bug: #98769 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98769
<ubotu> New bug: #98770 in firefox (main) "firefox crash when bookmarking" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98770
<kriberg> oh my, it just booted
<ubotu> New bug: #98772 in listen (universe) "[apport]  listen.py crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98772
<ubotu> New bug: #98773 in vbetool (main) "Crash reporting tool crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98773
<kriberg> most peculiar
<bdmurray> kriberg: what happened?
<kriberg> I have no clue. I rebooted the daily iso twice, both times with same options
<kriberg> don't think it exited to initramfs last time
<kriberg> sounds quite undeterministic
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-03-30
<ubotu> New bug: #98775 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98775
<Nafallo> compiz seems kewl.
<ubotu> New bug: #98753 in gaim (main) "gaim 2.0beta6 shipping with Feisty beta does not work for googletalk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98753
<ubotu> New bug: #98776 in beryl-core (universe) "Desktop effects causes windows unable to drag, minimize, maximise etc.." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98776
<Nafallo> if it's on I can't see my epiphany... AT ALL! :-P
<ubotu> New bug: #98777 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98777
<ubotu> New bug: #98778 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98778
<ubotu> New bug: #98779 in gnome-commander (universe) "[apport]  gnome-commander crashed with SIGSEGV in g_str_hash()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98779
<kriberg> bdmurray: the booting seems to be a bit undeterministic. I've tried 5-6 times now with same boot options (-quiet -splash) and no changes to bios or anything else. 1/5 it will boot correctly
<ubotu> New bug: #98780 in totem (main) "bookmarking positions in a video would be nice" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98780
<ubotu> New bug: #98781 in wine (universe) "[feisty]  Double click doesn't launch EXE (regression)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98781
<ubotu> New bug: #98782 in linux-meta (main) "kernel 2.6.20-12/13-386 on Dell Inspiron 8200 means 10 minute boot time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98782
<sonertari> I'm not sure if this is the place to ask a question about my problem, if not I'll go away, but I've submitted an issue about wodim and CD writer becoming inaccessable to the maillist, so I don't want to cross-post either, but should I file this problem as a bug report?
<ubotu> New bug: #98783 in xorg (main) "MASTER: memory leak" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98783
<ubotu> New bug: #98784 in firefox (main) "[edgy]  Firefox segfault" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98784
<ubotu> New bug: #98785 in gdebi (main) "gdebi crashes on launch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98785
<ubotu> New bug: #98786 in firefox (main) "Firefox Crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98786
<ubotu> New bug: #98787 in nautilus (main) "[feisty]  nautilus rendered permanently unusable when ln -s wine EXE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98787
<ubotu> New bug: #98788 in Ubuntu "right klick delete is slow if i delete file located ather drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98788
<ubotu> New bug: #98789 in kdenetwork (main) "kopete crash when logging into MSN (edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98789
<ubotu> New bug: #98790 in Ubuntu "shutdown can't auto poweroff PC" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98790
<kriberg> I keep getting grub error 17 even though I've checked which device my root is. any suggestions?
* Admiral_Chicago waves to j1mc
* j1mc waves back.  
<j1mc> word up, Admiral_Chicago
<ubotu> New bug: #98791 in metacity (main) "Metacity minimize effect redraws very slow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98791
<ubotu> New bug: #98792 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem-video-thumbnailer crashed with SIGSEGV in DMO_AudioDecoder_Flush()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98792
<ubotu> New bug: #98793 in Ubuntu "after hibernate thinkpad special keys don't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98793
<ubotu> New bug: #98794 in Ubuntu "adsl network not auto start after boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98794
<ubotu> New bug: #98795 in software-properties (main) "software-properties-gtk corrupted /etc/apt/source.list" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98795
<bdmurray> kriberg: if you get any kernel output when not boothing that would be helpful
* pochu hugs bdmurray :)
<pochu> happy hug day!
<bdmurray> pochu: I subscribed you to a bug since you weren't around
<bdmurray> I think it was Italian
<pochu> haven't noticed it :(
<pochu> do you have the bug number by hand?
<bdmurray> too many bug numbers
<ubotu> New bug: #98796 in meta-kde (main) "(Kubuntu Feisty) Right clic often causes a few seconds' freeze" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98796
<bdmurray> bug 96624
<ubotu> Malone bug 96624 in Ubuntu "parport0 (bidirezionale) sovrascritto da lp (unidirezionale). Stampanti e scanner non utilizzabili" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96624
<bdmurray> pochu and bug 96625 it seems
<ubotu> Malone bug 96625 in Ubuntu "CRASH grub con 2 hd SATA subito dopo installazione" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96625
<bdmurray> pochu: I'll biab in bit let me know if subscribing you isn't the best idea.
<bdmurray> that's amazing I really need a new keyboard
<pochu> hehe
<ubotu> New bug: #98797 in angrydd (universe) "[apport]  angrydd.py crashed with AttributeError in __init__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98797
<ubotu> New bug: #98798 in gnome-art (universe) "Gnome-Art Not Working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98798
<ubotu> New bug: #98739 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Module acerhk is not loaded" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98739
<ubotu> New bug: #98799 in kdeutils (main) "Ark doesn't remember file association" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98799
<ubotu> New bug: #98800 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "xserver-xorg-video-ati broken in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98800
<ubotu> New bug: #98801 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98801
<kriberg> bdmurray: it would seem that the kernel rearranges the drives from time to time on boot. Modprobe dies in the beginning when the controller is set as ata2. But from time to time it's set as ata6 and last in the chain, so the boot sequence just continiues
<kriberg> according to the changelog for 2.6.21-rc5 there are some changes to how it works, so perhaps this fixes the bug
<TheMuso> c
<TheMuso> gah
<bdmurray> kriberg: sounds like it is worth filing a bug then
<ubotu> New bug: #98804 in mythtv (multiverse) "Removing all MythTV packages should prompt to remove the user account" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98804
<ubotu> New bug: #98802 in firefox (main) "open applications closes once loged out" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98802
<ubotu> New bug: #98803 in ubuntu-meta (main) "D-Link DWL-650+ wireless card won't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98803
<ubotu> New bug: #98805 in gcj-4.1 (main) "can't use freemind " [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98805
<ubotu> New bug: #98806 in Ubuntu "cdrom/dvd closes immediately after eject" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98806
<kriberg> I'll  just try to compile and test the new kernel first
<ubotu> New bug: #98807 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in viaGetLock()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98807
<dandel> 0o, can i get a little help with building a patch, because i fixed the qt bug with the crashes on ati cards that have the ati video enabled.
<dandel> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Hobbsee> dandel: do you have the old file, and the modified one?
* Hobbsee should find the ubuntu school packaging talk
<dandel> it's one file.
<dandel> qtpaintdeevice_x11.cpp
<Hobbsee> right.  you need to diff your file with the file in the archive
<dandel> how do i do that?
<Hobbsee> ie, diff -urN newfile oldfile > patch
<dandel> without overwritting the file i made
<Hobbsee> move the file?
<Hobbsee> which package is it for?
<ubotu> New bug: #98808 in scim (main) "scim crashed on close" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98808
<pochu> dandel: with different names
<dandel> done.
<Hobbsee> want to pastebin the patch, then?
<dandel> the function i changed is only 10 lines.
<ubotu> New bug: #98809 in Ubuntu "Did Apt update from Kubuntu 6.10 to 7.04 and Trashcan disappeared" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98809
<dandel> what was the tar command to untar a tar.gz file? and apply the ubuntu patch?
<Hobbsee> !patch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> darn
<pochu> dandel: right click and extract files ;)
<dandel> not in that
<pochu> or tar -xvjf, I think
<dandel> that should do it
<pochu> of tar -xvf, can't remember
<pochu> if you have doubts, then tar --help :p
<pochu> and I'm off to bed now, it's really late here
<Hobbsee> dpkg-source -x foo.dsc will extract the source package, then move the patch, preferably with a descriptive name, to debian/patches, install devscripts, and run dch -i, put something logical in the changelog, and then run dpkg-buildpackage -S -sa
<dandel> xvjf is for tar.bz2
* pochu hugs u all
<Hobbsee> pochu: that doesnt deal with the diff.
<pochu> yeah, he should do a diff -ruN old new > patch, shouldn't he?
<pochu> :)
<pochu> good bye Hobbsee, dandel
<Hobbsee> pochu: well yeah, but i suspect it's dealing with the original source
<Hobbsee> bah, too slow
<Hobbsee> dandel: ^
<dandel> yea?
<dandel> i got the patch done.
<dandel> where's pastebin?
<dandel> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ubotu> New bug: #98810 in audacity (universe) "[apport]  audacity crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98810
<ubotu> New bug: #98811 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV in Arts::AudioSubSystem::close()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98811
<Hobbsee> dandel: then, after you've done the above, cd .. and run "debdiff oldversion.dsc newversion.dsc > packagename.debdiff"
<Hobbsee> which will give a file ready to be directly used and uploaded
<ubotu> New bug: #98812 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98812
<Burgwork> wow
<Burgwork> apport is doing evil things to our bug count
<Hobbsee> Burgwork: indeed.  and duping
* Hobbsee wonders if duplicates add to the entire bug count
<ubotu> New bug: #98813 in gnome-terminal (main) "[apport]  gnome-terminal crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98813
<ubotu> New bug: #98814 in apport (main) "[apport]  apport-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_icon_set_render_icon()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98814
<dandel> hmmm.
<dandel> Hobbsee, here ya go... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12828/
<ubotu> New bug: #98816 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98816
<Hobbsee> dandel: neat
<Hobbsee> so that's the patch bit, but not the entire debdiff (if you were interested in doing that bit too)
<dandel> yea i know.
<dandel> the patch needs more testing though.
<dandel> because it fixes the apps that link to the qt3 library, but probobly not the qt4.
<Hobbsee> ahh
* Hobbsee suspects we can test it in feisty somewhat
* dandel uses edgy
<dandel> so a diff from mine isn't wize ;)
<dandel> umm, how exactly do i do a dsc file?
<dandel> oh, yea, i forgot, the stuff in the cpp preprocessor stuff can be removed.
<dandel> it's only used to test to see that the dpi is usable from the gdb.
<dandel> umm, when i modify the dsc file do i need to use my own pgp signature?
<Hobbsee> dandel: ahhh.
<Hobbsee> yeah, probably wont help
* Hobbsee wonders if it works on feisty
<dandel> hobbsee, you use fglrx?
<Hobbsee> dandel: so, what source package does it use on feisty then?
<Hobbsee> dandel: no
* Hobbsee has an intel card
<dandel> does it have the same issue?
<dandel> get qsynth.
<dandel> if you can run that, this patch is not for you.
<Hobbsee> well, it's not an ati card...i dunno
<dandel> it fixes all qt required apps.
<Hobbsee> i'd send the patch to the kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com mailing list, and say that it's for edgy, but may work on feisty, can people please test
<dandel> k
<ubotu> New bug: #98817 in phpmyadmin (universe) "phpmyadmin cookie authentication broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98817
<ubotu> New bug: #98818 in apport "apport takes a lot of RAM for large crash dumps (dup-of: 71560)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98818
<dandel> oh, that's my issue.
<dandel> i gotta generate a new diff.gz file
<Hobbsee> use the dpkg-buildpackage section
<dandel> 0o
* dandel don't know how
<Hobbsee> [10:33]  <Hobbsee> dpkg-source -x foo.dsc will extract the source package, then move the patch, preferably with a descriptive name, to debian/patches, install devscripts, and run dch -i, put something logical in the changelog, and then run dpkg-buildpackage -S -sa
<dandel> this is the first time i took the time to fix a bug.
<Hobbsee> it's fine - you're doing reallyw ell
<dandel> hmm? not really, i'm not hardly payin attention lol.
* dandel watches tv while doin some light programmin.
<Hobbsee> well, you made the patch
<Hobbsee> then again, if it's for edgy...hrm
<dandel> i'm waiting for 7.06 or whatever the stable release is from fiesty.
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> you can upgrade now, btw
<dandel> 7.04, nah
* dandel botched this upgrade once already.
<Hobbsee> if you can handle a patch, you can probably handle some breakage
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Hobbsee> dist-upgrader broke, or what?
<dandel> dpkg said i had nothing installed after i upgraded.
<Hobbsee> ....interesting
<dandel> took me two days to fix it.
<Hobbsee> what *was* the fix?
<dandel> tell it to install packages again one by one.
<dandel> oh, btw, the proccess for the power management info is poor.
<Hobbsee> ah, nasty
<Hobbsee> true that
<dandel> it failed until i had to reinstall 6 packages one by one.
<dandel> all linked to gnome-power-manager ( the tier leading to this. )
<ubotu> New bug: #98819 in Ubuntu "Marvell 88E8036 Fast Ethernet stops when sending emails with big files attached to it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98819
<Hobbsee> ah
<ubotu> New bug: #98820 in cpqarrayd (universe) "[apport]  cpqarrayd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98820
<ubotu> New bug: #98821 in Ubuntu "System will not boot with kernel 2.6.20-13 unless acpi=off" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98821
<ubotu> New bug: #98822 in libcommons-dbcp-java (universe) "libcommons-dbcp-java is dependent on java-gcj-compat or kaffe, but not java-sun" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98822
<ubotu> New bug: #98823 in gnome-power-manager (main) "error in gnome-power-manager schema file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98823
<dandel> bug 81686
<ubotu> Malone bug 81686 in qt-x11-free "SIGFPE in create_dpis() in QPaintDevice::~QPaintDevice" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81686
<dandel> :) that bug should probobly be updated.
<dandel> oh, hobbsee, the fix of mine probobly will work on your version of linux, but you might need to check the file i made changes to.
<ubotu> New bug: #98824 in laptop-mode (main) "Disk does not spin down in laptop mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98824
<ubotu> New bug: #98825 in Ubuntu "redhat-config-samba should be included in Ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98825
<dandel> hey sfllaw you there?
<dandel> ack... sfllaw is the one who reported the bug i generated that patch for too.
<Hobbsee> dandel: cool.  might be wise to wait till he comes back then. [11:27]  [Whois]  sfllaw has been idle for 2 hours, 24 minutes, and 6 seconds.
<dandel> i know.
<dandel> but i can't stay on long
<dandel> gotta go in 30 min lol
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Hobbsee> email him, is the other option
<Hobbsee> or attach the patch to the bug
<dandel> he's online on his other screen name.
<ubotu> New bug: #98827 in ubiquity (main) "ubuntu installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98827
<dandel> hey hobbsee, how do i make it a gz file?
<Hobbsee> dandel: inside the source directory, run dpkg-buildpackage -sa -S -rfakeroot and it'll autocreate the .dsc and .diff.gz
<dandel> ok, got it
<ubotu> New bug: #98829 in Ubuntu "Gaim will crashes when I logon with QQ account." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98829
<ubotu> New bug: #98830 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  wmv playback quit working after 3/29 updates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98830
<ubotu> New bug: #98831 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "[apport]  mozilla-thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98831
<dandel> heh... i'm goin so cya all later.
<ubotu> New bug: #98832 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with signal 7 in eventLoop()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98832
<ubotu> New bug: #98833 in gaim (main) "Gaim crashed on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98833
<ubotu> New bug: #98834 in slab (universe) "gnome-main-menu package broken in Edgy repos" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98834
<ubotu> New bug: #98835 in xserver-xgl (universe) "xgl video corruption on ATI Mobility X1600" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98835
<ubotu> New bug: #98837 in mysql-query-browser (universe) "[apport]  mysql-query-browser crashed with SIGSEGV in Gtk::TreeNodeChildren::size()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98837
<ubotu> New bug: #98755 in Ubuntu "Edgy and Feisty Live CDs won't start" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98755
<ubotu> New bug: #98838 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1 (restricted) "problem with fglrx on acer aspire 5102 & feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98838
<sloof3> What's the next step for: bug 97603?
<sloof3> bug 97603
<ubotu> Malone bug 97603 in cgiirc "CGIIRC 0.5.9-2 backport request to dapper (0.5.4-6sarge) from feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97603
<ubotu> New bug: #98840 in keep "Cannot backup to remote server using fish:/ protocol" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98840
<ubotu> New bug: #98843 in mesa (main) "[apport]  glxinfo crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98843
<ubotu> New bug: #98842 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade Tool Crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98842
<ubotu> New bug: #98844 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "tda9887 module not present in feisty fawn beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98844
<ubotu> New bug: #98839 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "USB hardware and kernel error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98839
<ubotu> New bug: #98845 in gtimelog (universe) "[apport]  gtimelog crashed with SIGSEGV in IA__gtk_accel_group_find()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98845
<ubotu> New bug: #98846 in dmraid (universe) "dmraid starts before udev in rcS.d" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98846
<ubotu> New bug: #98847 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98847
<ubotu> New bug: #98848 in ceferino (universe) "[apport]  ceferino crashed with SIGSEGV in Mix_Resume()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98848
<ubotu> New bug: #98850 in Ubuntu "[apport]  alacarte crashed with IOError in copyItem()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98850
<ubotu> New bug: #98851 in gimp (main) "Gimp uses all my memory and swap space when opening this small image" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98851
<ubotu> New bug: #98853 in ubuntu-docs (main) "'yelp->Connecting to the Internet->Basic Proceedure' needs update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98853
<ubotu> New bug: #98854 in gstreamer (universe) "MP3 tags showing trailing commas" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98854
<ubotu> New bug: #98855 in nautilus (main) "Able to add icon-less invisible launchers to panel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98855
<ubotu> New bug: #98856 in bcm43xx-fwcutter (universe) "wireless connection with fwcutter bcm4311 very slow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98856
<ubotu> New bug: #98857 in enigmail (main) "dapper can't build itself: enigmail build depends failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98857
<ubotu> New bug: #98858 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox column width resizing needs refinement" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98858
<ubotu> New bug: #98859 in gcc-3.3 (main) "dapper can't build itself: gcc-3.3 build depends fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98859
<ubotu> New bug: #98860 in evolution (main) "Toolbar Icons do not display except for printer icon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98860
<ubotu> New bug: #98861 in liferea (main) "[apport]  liferea-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in nsStandardURL::nsSegmentEncoder::EncodeSegmentCount()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98861
<ubotu> New bug: #98862 in restricted-manager (main) "Python crashed after removing xorg.conf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98862
<ubotu> New bug: #98863 in update-manager (main) "Calculation error while attempting to upgrade from dapper to edgy eft" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98863
<ubotu> New bug: #98864 in gnome-panel (main) "dapper can't build itself: gnome-panel build depend fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98864
<ubotu> New bug: #98865 in amsn (universe) "[apport]  amsn crashed with SIGSEGV in TclpAlloc()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98865
<ubotu> New bug: #98866 in gtkmathview (main) "dapper can't build itself: gtkmathview packaging bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98866
<ubotu> New bug: #98868 in Ubuntu "Firefox slowdown after updates to feisty beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98868
<ubotu> New bug: #98869 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98869
<ubotu> New bug: #98870 in python2.5 (main) "[apport]  python2.5 crashed with SIGSEGV in boost::filesystem::path::operator<()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98870
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> HAPPY HUG DAY
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+o dholbach]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-bugs:dholbach] : Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-qa/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad | HAPPY UNIVERSE HUG DAY | HAPPY HUG DAY
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [-o dholbach]  by dholbach
<ubotu> New bug: #98871 in Ubuntu "no shutdown-splash after suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98871
<ubotu> New bug: #98872 in exaile (universe) "[apport]  exaile.py crashed with TypeError in update_rating()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98872
<ubotu> New bug: #98874 in Ubuntu "cannot upgrade 6.10 to 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98874
<ubotu> New bug: #98873 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98873
<ubotu> New bug: #98875 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98875
* dholbach forwards bug 98727 upstream
<ubotu> Malone bug 98727 in gnome-applets "[apport]  cpufreq-applet crashed with SIGSEGV in _start()" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98727
<Admiral_Chicago> dholbach: any idea who I would talk to about QA?
<dholbach> Admiral_Chicago: what do you mean exactle?
<dholbach> exactly
<dholbach> hiya Mithrandir
* dholbach hugs Mithrandir
<Mithrandir> morning, Daniel
<Admiral_Chicago> i thought today you would also be "Accepting people into UbuntuQA"
<dholbach> Admiral_Chicago: you'd better talk to bdmurray about that
<dholbach> Admiral_Chicago: he does that (later today)
<Admiral_Chicago> ah just saw that on the wiki page, my apologies
<dholbach> no problem :)
<Admiral_Chicago> dholbach: one more thing. do you believe we need upstream as a bug tag https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Tags
<Admiral_Chicago> is there a process of adding bug tags? On Mozilla Team, we need to vote on them before we using any
<ubotu> New bug: #98876 in evince (main) "labels PDF document a microsoft word document" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98876
<ubotu> New bug: #98877 in tomboy (main) "[apport]  Tomboy.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in g_hash_table_lookup()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98877
<dholbach> Admiral_Chicago: what would the use case for upstream be?
<Admiral_Chicago> dholbach: an example would be bug #89485 which I think may be an upstream problem all the apport crashes I have seen are the same crash
<ubotu> Malone bug 89485 in audacity "Audacity always segfaults when closing" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89485
<Admiral_Chicago> I think it may be an upstream issue
<dholbach> Admiral_Chicago: if it's an upstream problem, it should just get forwarded upstream - what do you think?
<Admiral_Chicago> yes i agree, so if we standardized a tag "upstream" someone could push it up there no?
<dholbach> for that you can create an empty upstream bug task
<dholbach> you can even use malone's advanced search for bugs that need forwarding
<Admiral_Chicago> I'm not sure I understand.
<dholbach> click +upstream
<dholbach> and then create a upstream bug task without a url
<dholbach> that's the standard way for us to say: this bug needs forwarding
<ubotu> New bug: #98878 in klibc (main) "dapper can't build itself: klibc build depends failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98878
<dholbach> does that make sense?
<Admiral_Chicago> oh i see. yes, but i think it may be useful to have a few upstream tags lying around to use when teaching
<dholbach> aha?
<Admiral_Chicago> that way, when I want to say "this bug needs to go upstream" we can look for that tag in LP
<dholbach> we have a different way of saying 'this bug needs forwarding' already
<dholbach> I'm not sure we need to look in two 'queues' for that
<Admiral_Chicago> do we? what way do we have it now
<dholbach> create an empty upstream task
<dholbach> search in malone's advanced search
<dholbach> and in "Upstream status" say:
<dholbach> "Show only bugs that need to be forwarded to an upstream bugtracker"
<Admiral_Chicago> oh I see now
* Admiral_Chicago feels so smart
<ubotu> New bug: #98881 in libgnucrypto-java (main) "dapper can't build itself: libgnucrypto-java compile errors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98881
<ubotu> New bug: #98879 in Ubuntu "LCD display problems on Inspiron 8600" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98879
<ubotu> New bug: #98880 in libgnomeprint (main) "Trayicon not transparant" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98880
<Admiral_Chicago> i think its that time of night
* Admiral_Chicago hugs dholbach 
* dholbach hugs Admiral_Chicago back :)
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks for the lesson
<dholbach> no problem :)
<dholbach> it's good to re-think our bug workflow every now and then and see if we can make it quicker and better
<Admiral_Chicago> definetly, I find it hard sometimes to know how we do things already, so I think "whats the most logical way to do this"
<Admiral_Chicago> which is where my suggestion comes from
<dholbach> yeah
<dholbach> I think a good way is to write it down in BugSquad/Diaries
<dholbach> so after some time we can pick up that information and write it up nicely
<Admiral_Chicago> i need to start that, been so busy with school. perhaps after class tonight.
<dholbach> take your time :)
<pitti> hello
<pitti> hi fabbione
<fabbione> morning
<fabbione> hey pitti
<ubotu> New bug: #98882 in gcc-4.1 (main) "[feisty, amd64]  libsupc++.a does not define __stack_chk_fail_local" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98882
<ubotu> New bug: #98884 in Ubuntu "UVF: NEW package accerciser" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98884
<ubotu> New bug: #98885 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "gnome-cups-add silently crashes on edubuntu 6.06.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98885
<ubotu> New bug: #98886 in Ubuntu "[need-packaging]  drbl / clonezilla" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98886
<ubotu> New bug: #98883 in meta-kde (main) "Crash in KDE inhibits shutdown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98883
<ubotu> New bug: #98887 in Ubuntu "Going to sleep on the thinkpad" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98887
<ubotu> New bug: #98888 in network-manager (main) "Network Manager Applet does not recognized connected wifi" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98888
<dholbach> if you come across "dapper can't build itself" bugs, close them
<dholbach> and tell him to enable dapper-updates
<ubotu> New bug: #98889 in cupsys (main) "cupsys gets killed when adding a printer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98889
* pitti takes a look at that cupsys thing
<pitti> dholbach: lol, people have funny hostnames (in 98889)
<dholbach> HAHA
<Mithrandir> anybody else noticed that LP is much faster than usual today?
<pitti> Mithrandir: for about a week
<pitti> Mithrandir: beta, that is
<Mithrandir> yes, beta.
<Mithrandir> the other days this week, it's been bad, but now it's quite pleasant.
<pitti> dholbach: I get lots of crashes in  gtk_icon_set_render_icon ()
<pitti>  gtk_widget_render_icon () from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
<pitti>  ?? () from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
<pitti> dholbach: I reassigned some to gtk+2.0, but I'm sure that there is already a master bug?
<ubotu> New bug: #98890 in Ubuntu "SCIM wont work with Java" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98890
<thekorn> HAPPY HUG DAY!
* pitti hugs thekorn 
<dholbach> pitti: i saw some bugs about that already - I let bughelper search for it while i'm out on a dog walk
* dholbach hugs thekorn
<pitti> dholbach: I just made it another dup of a previously reassigned bug
* thekorn hugs pitti and dholbach back
<dholbach> alright
<ubotu> New bug: #98892 in fbset (main) "Packaging error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98892
<ubotu> New bug: #98891 in evolution (main) "Evolution don't show right calendar date" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98891
<ubotu> New bug: #98893 in Ubuntu "Cant get by Hardware abstraktion layer hald 7.04 beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98893
<cypher1> !package
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> New bug: #98894 in python-defaults (main) "Python crashed while using DrPython and trying to save a file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98894
<ubotu> New bug: #98895 in wpasupplicant (main) "[apport]  wpa_supplicant crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98895
<ubotu> New bug: #97315 in network-manager (main) "[feisty]  network-manager chooses wrong cable network" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97315
<dholbach> pitti: bug 80409 or bug 87717?
<ubotu> Malone bug 80409 in gtk+2.0 "totem-mozilla-flash crash Yahoo! Music Video Player BETA" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80409
<ubotu> Malone bug 87717 in gtk+2.0 "[apport]  apport-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_icon_set_render_icon()" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87717
<pitti> dholbach: right, I used the latter
<dholbach> ok
<ubotu> New bug: #98896 in libaqbanking (universe) "Core dump when setting up new user." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98896
<ubotu> New bug: #98897 in vlc (universe) "Wxvlc don't close with VLC Media player" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98897
<ubotu> New bug: #98898 in Ubuntu "adding repository with a missing character at the end makes synaptic package manager crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98898
<ubotu> New bug: #98901 in apport (main) "[apport]  apport-gtk crashed with SystemError in open()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98901
<pitti> hi mvo
<mvo> hey pitti
<ubotu> New bug: #98899 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem-plugin-viewer crashed with SIGSEGV in _start()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98899
<ubotu> New bug: #98900 in compiz (main) "Closing full-screen application with Compiz enabled makes desktop useless (display bugs)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98900
<ubotu> New bug: #98903 in nautilus (main) "Excessive "**Message: Drive debug" output in ~/.xsession-errors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98903
<ubotu> New bug: #98902 in Ubuntu "suspend no longer works, but did previously" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98902
<ubotu> New bug: #98904 in Ubuntu "install in 1280x1024" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98904
<dholbach> hey mvo
<ubotu> New bug: #98906 in beagle (main) "[apport]  IndexHelper.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98906
<ubotu> New bug: #98907 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in eventLoop()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98907
<mvo> hello dholbach
<ubotu> New bug: #98908 in gftp (main) "[apport]  gftp-gtk crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98908
<ubotu> New bug: #98849 in hplip (main) "HP Printer setup crashes" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98849
<ubotu> New bug: #98910 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98910
<ubotu> New bug: #98911 in initramfs-tools (main) "I keep getting an error with initramfs every time it tries to load a new initrd image" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98911
<ubotu> New bug: #98912 in openoffice.org (main) "Unable to update OpenOffice.org" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98912
<ubotu> New bug: #98913 in rss-glx (main) "[apport]  cyclone crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_start_main()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98913
<pitti> dholbach: lots of new needs-retrace tagging fodder :)
<dholbach> lots of them go unnoticed
<pitti> hmm, the beagle one is weird -- I cannot reproduce getting apport reports for mono
<dholbach> 200 untouched apport bugs since last week, when I get them all retraced
<pitti> it isn't supposed to, since the backtraces are useless
<ubotu> New bug: #98914 in Ubuntu "[feisty] OpenOffice.org table cell didn't algin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98914
<ubotu> New bug: #98915 in gaim (main) "gaim crashed while connect with msn" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98915
<ubotu> New bug: #98916 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-2.10 crashed with SIGSEGV in html_object_get_left_margin()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98916
<ubotu> New bug: #98917 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "Dependencies tree displayed incorrectly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98917
<ubotu> New bug: #98919 in Ubuntu "Server hangs while doing tape backup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98919
<ubotu> New bug: #98920 in Ubuntu "HP Deskjet 5440 poor print quality" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98920
<ubotu> New bug: #98921 in kde4libs (universe) "klauncher crashed with" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98921
<ubotu> New bug: #98922 in gnome-games (main) "3D Chess doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98922
<ubotu> New bug: #98923 in Ubuntu "foo2zjs for HP LaserJet 1018 does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98923
<dholbach> happy hug day, cjwatson :)
<ubotu> New bug: #98909 in Ubuntu "HP-toolbox does not detect printer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98909
<ubotu> New bug: #98924 in update-manager (main) "x-server cannot start after updating from 6.10 to 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98924
<ubotu> New bug: #98927 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98927
<ubotu> New bug: #98926 in Ubuntu "iwconfig lost the last letter of essid when using r818x driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98926
<ubotu> New bug: #98928 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  NetworkManager forgets statically configured domain" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98928
<ubotu> New bug: #98925 in wpasupplicant (main) "crash happened every time i tryed to get wifi to work. " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98925
<ubotu> New bug: #98929 in lvm-common (main) "Bogus dependency on mdadm" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98929
<ubotu> New bug: #98930 in totem (main) "Totem Mozilla plugin doesn't have easy codec spec support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98930
<ubotu> New bug: #98931 in bash (main) "Bash crash, with crash file, unreproducible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98931
<ubotu> New bug: #98932 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  Headphones jack doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98932
<ubotu> New bug: #98934 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "[apport]  nautilus-cd-burner crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98934
<ubotu> New bug: #98935 in mc (universe) "[apport]  mc crashed with signal 25 in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98935
* dholbach looks forward to the bugstats for the next hours :)
<dholbach> we should have a few open bugs less :)
* pitti saw your rejection sprint, *hug*
<dholbach> i just went through the packages with the most bugs on ~desktop-bugs/+packagebugs
<ubotu> New bug: #98933 in libgnomecups (main) "valgrind invalid read" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98933
<ubotu> New bug: #98936 in coreutils (main) "[apport]  cp crashed with signal 25 in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98936
<pitti> dholbach: hmm, 25 should be SIGCONT
<ubotu> New bug: #98937 in Ubuntu "Gpilot (&jpilot) now broken in Fiesty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98937
<pitti> apport should ignore that
<Mithrandir> 98933 is a dupe of the gnome-cups-manager-doesn't-work-on-amd64 one.
* dholbach hugs pitti for more apport love :)
<dholbach> bughelper should have a sort by number of duplicates mode
<ubotu> New bug: #98938 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98938
<ubotu> New bug: #98939 in beryl-core (universe) "Beryl causes x server to restart when attempting to load beryl." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98939
<ubotu> New bug: #98942 in Ubuntu "Launchpad typo error -1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98942
<ubotu> New bug: #98675 in Ubuntu "Lorsque je "boot" j'ai toujours pci bug #81[4943599] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98675
<ubotu> New bug: #98940 in compiz (main) "Compiz fails to run when not using fglrx, if the fglrx package is installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98940
<ubotu> New bug: #98941 in gqview (main) "gqview crashes Xorg" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98941
<ubotu> New bug: #98943 in seahorse (universe) "[apport]  seahorse crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_tree_model_get_valist()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98943
<ubotu> New bug: #98944 in Ubuntu "Launchpad typo error -2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98944
<ubotu> New bug: #98945 in gnome-terminal (main) "can't compose all characters" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98945
<ubotu> New bug: #98946 in prboom (universe) "i was playing prboom when x freeze" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98946
<ubotu> New bug: #98947 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "No wireless internet connection in Kernel 2.6.20.13" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98947
<ubotu> New bug: #98948 in myspell-ro (universe) "should be Arch:all" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98948
<ubotu> New bug: #98949 in kubuntu-default-settings (main) "Kubuntu net configuration problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98949
<ubotu> New bug: #98951 in Ubuntu "screenkast: merge new debian version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98951
<ubotu> New bug: #98953 in python-f2py (universe) "[apport]  f2py crashed with TypeError in run_main()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98953
<ubotu> New bug: #98954 in compiz (main) "[feisty]  Compiz is slow when connected to AC" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98954
<ubotu> New bug: #98952 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in groupGetClippingRegion()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98952
<ubotu> New bug: #98955 in upstart "logd not running" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98955
<ubotu> New bug: #98957 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98957
<ubotu> New bug: #98956 in firefox (main) "randomly crashed while idle (not loading page)" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98956
<ubotu> New bug: #98958 in jokosher (universe) "[apport]  jokosher crashed with LinkError in AddAndLinkPlaybackbin()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98958
<ubotu> New bug: #98959 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98959
<pitti> ^ immediate duplicate of bug 98957
<ubotu> Malone bug 98957 in gnome-panel "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()"" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98957
* pitti looks
<pochu> happy hug day pitti :)
<pitti> same to you, pochu?
<pitti> urgh, gnome-panel has tons of sigsegv bugs
<pochu> how does the automatically dup thing in apport goes?
<pochu> I've read the mails
<pitti> pochu: it's not there yet
<pochu> yeah, but are you already working on it?
<pochu> or are u busy? :)
* pochu hugs thekorn :)
<ubotu> New bug: #98960 in okular (universe) "error while loading shared libraries" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98960
<pochu> thekorn: happy hug day!
<thekorn> hey pochu !
<pochu> pitti: the python crashes duplicate thing sounds cool :)
<pitti> pochu: no, I'm not working on it yet; ENOTIME
<pochu> enotime?
<pitti> pochu: sorry, common nasty habit amongst developers to speak in errno-like constans
<pitti> constants, too
<ubotu> New bug: #98962 in syncropated (universe) "[apport]  syncropated crashed with IOError in __init__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98962
<Mithrandir> pitti: do you have any idea about bug #97366?  It seems to be something you might know about
<ubotu> Malone bug 97366 in gnome-volume-manager "Desktop suggests using "eject" in the drive icons context menu, but it is missing" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97366
<pitti> Mithrandir: yes, in fact I have
<pitti> its from our constant fight with upstream about  that
<pitti> but I think I will actually make it eject again, as in previous releases
<Mithrandir> I'm less worried about the name than the possible data loss mentioned there, or is that a red herring?
<pitti> Mithrandir: the latter
<pitti> the iPods insist on power disconnection
<pitti> a mere unmount is not enough for them
<Mithrandir> ok
<pitti> but that should be fine
<pitti> still, proper eject was much nicer IMHO
<Mithrandir> pitti: ok; it's a milestone and I don't have an assignee yet, mind if I assign to you?
<pitti> already done
<Mithrandir> pitti: you rock.
<Mithrandir> ogra: Bug #67919; do you know anything about that?
<ubotu> Malone bug 67919 in gnome-screensaver "Xinerama problem with log out and unlock dialogues" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/67919
<pochu> thekorn: your patch is really cool! I'll investigate it (just for learning, hehe) and attach to the bug report
<pochu> thekorn: and I'll also add the --duplicates support after doing that :)
* ogra looks
<pochu> but now I'm off, happy hug day every1
* thekorn hugs pochu 
<ogra> i have no xinerama, so these bugs are always a bit hard to reproduce for me ...
* pochu hugs thekorn :)
<sonertari> hi all, anybody's working on http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3080227.0 , I'd be interested in a fix for this issue, and help in testing at least
<sonertari> I have a CDRW drive having problems with the new libata
<danohuiginn> hi all. if an LP bug is a duplicate of one in Debian, do I confirm it as well as linking to the debian bug?
<pitti> danohuiginn: sounds reasonable
<pitti> danohuiginn: linking to the Debian bug is the really good and important step
<danohuiginn> thanks, pitti
<ubotu> New bug: #98965 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-2.10 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98965
<ubotu> New bug: #98969 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98969
<ubotu> New bug: #98971 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in viaGetLock()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98971
<ubotu> New bug: #98970 in Ubuntu "No sound with CM8738 Soundcard after kernelupgrade --> 2.6.20-12 and -13" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98970
<ubotu> New bug: #98973 in Ubuntu "Sound card is not working on ubuntu 6.10 2.6.20-13-generic for IBM Thinkpad T30h" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98973
<ubotu> New bug: #98968 in liferea (main) "[apport]  liferea-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in NS_EscapeURL()" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98968
<ubotu> New bug: #98972 in Ubuntu "Almost of Kubuntu menus are in English on Japanese Environment" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98972
<ubotu> New bug: #98974 in totem (main) "no video in stream ( NOS Journal)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98974
<ubotu> New bug: #98975 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98975
<ubotu> New bug: #98976 in network-manager (main) "NetworkManager with Ralink2500 on Ubuntu 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98976
<ubotu> New bug: #98977 in gnome-app-install (main) "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with NameError in description()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98977
<ubotu> New bug: #98978 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "segfault at startup (if not root)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98978
<ubotu> New bug: #98979 in initramfs-tools (main) "update-initramfs on Dapper does not include megaraid_sas.ko" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98979
<ubotu> New bug: #98980 in Ubuntu "Feisty does not use swap space" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98980
* dholbach hugs pitti
* dholbach hugs seb128 too
* jjesse hugs dholbach
<dholbach> whooo, we have quite some bug action going on
* dholbach hugs jjesse back
<ubotu> New bug: #98981 in firehol (universe) "firehol 1.231-7 not compatible with iptables  1.3.6.0debian1-5ubuntu2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98981
<bdmurray> morning
* seb128 hugs dholbach back
<bdmurray> dholbach: is it possible to put comments in clue files?
<dholbach> bdmurray: standard xml comments should work
<dholbach> bdmurray: you can try with   bugxml -v <file>
<bdmurray> dholbach: okay, it's early.  what do those look like?
<dholbach> <!-- comment -->
<dholbach> I think :)
<bdmurray> dholbach: It did not validate but seems to be working.
<dholbach> not validate? what did it say?
<pochu> bdmurray: you can file a bug ;)
<pochu> hi all!
<bdmurray> pochu: maybe
<bdmurray> dholbach: it might not be the comment but something else rather
<bdmurray> "Did not expect element op there" x 5
<ubotu> New bug: #98983 in heliodor (universe) "[apport]  heliodor crashed with SIGSEGV in cairo_set_source_rgba()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98983
<ubotu> New bug: #98984 in initramfs-tools (main) "Obsolete /boot/initrd.img symlink causes package upgrade failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98984
<ubotu> New bug: #98985 in gaim (main) "GAIM fails to connect to Gtalk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98985
<dholbach> bdmurray: it'd be nice if you could file a bug, attach the file and post the complete output
<bdmurray> dholbach: okay, I'll get to that today
<dholbach> thanks
<fernando> hey all
<ubotu> New bug: #98982 in Ubuntu "modprobe.d blacklist of cx8800 driver does not work for recompiled kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98982
<ubotu> New bug: #98986 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice.org entries in Application menu are not using translations from ooo-build" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98986
<bdmurray> fernando: hello
<Zennor> hello
<pochu> hi fernando
<pochu> fernando: thanks for the link!
<fernando> pochu: hey
<fernando> pochu: you're welcome =)
<bdmurray> I'm looking at bug 98972 which doesn't have a package and am unsure where it should go
<ubotu> Malone bug 98972 in Ubuntu "Almost of Kubuntu menus are in English on Japanese Environment" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98972
<ubotu> New bug: #98991 in e2fsprogs (main) "upgrade feisty beta fails on e2fslibs and or ubuntu-user-guide" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98991
<ubotu> New bug: #98992 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98992
<bdmurray> pochu: bug 98675 - I found one for you
<ubotu> Malone bug 98675 in Ubuntu "Lorsque je "boot" j'ai toujours pci bug #81[4943599] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98675
<ubotu> New bug: #98990 in update-manager (main) "network problem cannot fetch archive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98990
<dholbach> kwwii fixes bug 96497
<ubotu> Malone bug 96497 in human-icon-theme "Evolution icons are wrong" [Wishlist,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96497
<ubotu> New bug: #98989 in adept (main) "adept signal 11" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98989
<dholbach> mirv fixes bug 95796
<ubotu> Malone bug 95796 in bluez-gnome "Desktop item translations not shown" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95796
<pitti> seb128: /me ponders creating a bug pattern for this silly gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()
<seb128> pitti: there is not so many of them
<seb128> pitti: how do bug pattern work?
<seb128> do you mean a bughelper clue?
<pitti> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-October/021502.html
<ubotu> New bug: #98993 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu rare characters" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98993
<ubotu> New bug: #98994 in beagle (main) "[apport]  IndexHelper.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98994
<ubotu> New bug: #98995 in sensors-applet (universe) "[apport]  sensors-applet crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_is_a()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98995
<seb128> pitti: ups
<seb128> pitti: I've a zillion of common dups we could pattern
<pitti> seb128: nothing to do with bughelper; this prevents users from filing them in the firs place
<pitti> hm
<seb128> I'll make a list ;)
<seb128> we have bugs we get daily
<ubotu> New bug: #98997 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-2.10 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98997
<seb128> grumpf
<seb128> if only the non debug backtrace were not empty
<seb128> like that new evo crash just listed
<pitti> that makes it hard
<ubotu> New bug: #98996 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98996
<bdmurray> If you restart networking via /etc/init.d/networking should network-manager restart also?
<seb128> bdmurray: no
<bdmurray> so bug 98928 seems legitimate then or is there something being done wrong?
<ubotu> Malone bug 98928 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  NetworkManager forgets statically configured domain" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98928
<danohuiginn> how do I triage requests for new upstream versions? just tag 'upgrade' and explain that it won't happen for feisty?
<bdmurray> !sru
<ubotu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates for main and restricted, while https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/SRU is for universe and multiverse.
<bdmurray> That might help if it is for Edgy or Dapper
<bdmurray> Is it a package in main?
<danohuiginn> no, in universe. bug 87071
<ubotu> Malone bug 87071 in tripwire "tripwire v2.4 is out" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87071
<danohuiginn> but the new upstream version isn't in debian, in any case
<danohuiginn> and it is for feisty
<pitti> Mithrandir: I'm a bit confused; ISTR that you just fixed bug 94359 with a casper upload and changed the state, but it's still open
<ubotu> Malone bug 94359 in restricted-manager "live system does not have nvidia/fglrx kernel modules" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94359
<pitti> Mithrandir: (the casper task)
<bdmurray> danohuiginn: I'd check with dholbach for what to say to the reporter
<dholbach> danohuiginn: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess#head-b30a20fcdbd4ca2a1716a2c8b94dd8dc2ab2d71c
<dholbach> danohuiginn: and you can tag it as 'upgrade'
<danohuiginn> thanks, dholbach. And confirm it?
<dholbach> sure
<pitti> arrgh, this is the nth time I managed to press a secret key combination which causes an xchat window to vanish without terminating the application
<ubotu> New bug: #98998 in samba (main) "testparm errors by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98998
<ubotu> New bug: #98999 in Ubuntu "[Edgy]  - hangs, windows become unresponsive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98999
<lemsx1> wow bug #24828 solution was to blacklist ipv6 ???
<ubotu> Malone bug 24828 in netcfg "IPv6 should be disabled by default" [Wishlist,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/24828
<lemsx1> now there is no more ipv6
<Fujitsu> That's... wrong?
<Fujitsu> Insane?
<lemsx1> Fujitsu: are you talking about ipv6 disabled?
<Fujitsu>  lemsx1: Correct.
<lemsx1> Fujitsu: if Windows and Mac OS X have ipv6 enabled by default and it works, why not Ubuntu?
<lemsx1> Fujitsu: i use MacOS X and Vista as well as 6 Ubuntu Feisty computers. that's just wrong
<Fujitsu> Yep, that's what I said... :S
<lemsx1> Fujitsu: i just finished setting my DNS servers with ipv6 resolution and everything was using it
<lemsx1> Fujitsu: ah, you agree with me. you used a question mark and it made it sound like you were just being ironic ...
<Fujitsu> I can see it could have been interpreted that way, yes. Oops.
<Fujitsu> This decision is unlikely to be changed in the foreseeable future, I fear.
<lemsx1> Fujitsu: oh well... i'll just remove the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ipv6 file. it works for me
<Fujitsu> The question mark was to indicate my failure to find a word to describe it.
<ubotu> New bug: #99001 in firefox (main) "[feisty]  Firefox Crashed x86_64" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99001
<ubotu> New bug: #99002 in k3b (main) "(Feisty) System freezes a few seconds when reloading a CD-RW after erasing it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99002
<ubotu> New bug: #99000 in Ubuntu "Problem with gnome-language-selector" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99000
<ubotu> New bug: #99003 in Ubuntu "problem with restricted drivers manager in feisty beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99003
* pitti loves these precise descriptions
<ubotu> New bug: #99004 in Ubuntu "Feisty Fawn installer freezes at 88%" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99004
<pirast> lol :)
<pirast> pitti, great that the removal of ndiswrapper-utils-1.1 was progressed now :)
<pitti> swoosh
<ubotu> New bug: #99005 in kde-systemsettings (main) "systemadmin modus doesn't start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99005
<ubotu> New bug: #99006 in Ubuntu "Unsupported video - VIA/S3G" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99006
<fabbione> bdmurray: ping?
<fabbione> lemsx1: there is ipv6.. read my comments on the bug before panicing
<fabbione> Fujitsu: the same
<fabbione> there are 2 combined changes that will make everybody happy
<fabbione> so stop ranting and read
<ubotu> New bug: #99007 in Ubuntu "ncsd restart fails and does not restart the daemon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99007
<Fujitsu> I did read all of those comments... Autoconfiguration working out of the box isn't a use case I see made possible by any of them.
<bdmurray> fabbione: howdy
<fabbione> bdmurray: hey.. re bug #95968
<ubotu> Malone bug 95968 in ifupdown "ifup fails to bring up alias interfaces like eth0:10" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95968
<bdmurray> yes?
<fabbione> bdmurray: do you have network manager installed?
<bdmurray> heh
<bdmurray> indeed I do
<fabbione> bdmurray: if so.. can you try to purge it and repeat the test? i am pretty sure i know what's wrong there and i can probably fix it easily
<bdmurray> fabbione: How would you purge it?
<fabbione> apt-get --purge remove network-manager ?
<fabbione> it will pull away ubuntu-desktop but it's just for a test
<fabbione> you can reinstall it later
<bdmurray> sounds exciting, I'll do it now
<ubotu> New bug: #99008 in Ubuntu "Check CD for defects: Dialog goes up and down" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99008
<ubotu> New bug: #99009 in gdebi (main) "[apport]  gdebi-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_keymap_get_direction()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99009
<pochu> !info syncropated feisty
<ubotu> syncropated: An application for syncing music player playlists with mass storage devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.0-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 35 kB, installed size 312 kB
<lemsx2> Fujitsu: I guess is best not to fight and move on. just enable ipv6 yourself: Bug #24828:
<ubotu> Malone bug 24828 in netcfg "IPv6 should be disabled by default" [Wishlist,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/24828
<ubotu> New bug: #99010 in audacity (universe) "[apport]  audacity crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99010
<ubotu> New bug: #99011 in kdebase (main) "konq 3.5.6 crashes on http://www.virtualization.info/" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99011
<ubotu> New bug: #99012 in Ubuntu "Network-admin tool fails on launch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99012
<pochu> doko: if you have a moment, can you please take a look at bug 98725?
<ubotu> Malone bug 98725 in liferea "[feisty]  liferea crash with undefined symbol PR_NewMonitor" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98725
<bdmurray> fabbione: removing network-manager brought up the virtual on reboot
<fabbione> bdmurray: ok thanks
<bdmurray> fabbione: so what does that mean or what will happen?
<fabbione> bdmurray: it means that network-manager needs to keep its hands away from interface that have aliases configured
<bdmurray> heh, including the primary one?
<fabbione> yeps
<fabbione> alias ifaces are binded to the primary
<ubotu> New bug: #99015 in rhythmbox (main) "shuffle doesn't work in queue" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99015
<ubotu> New bug: #99016 in samba (main) "Log-in Screen, when connecting to a Samba share, does not pre-fill "Domain" field correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99016
<fabbione> if you take down the primary .. aliases go down
<ubotu> New bug: #99014 in Ubuntu "package list error: 34 latest updates feisty 30th march 2007" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99014
<ubotu> New bug: #99018 in Ubuntu "ata2 errors with CDRW drive renders drive inaccessible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99018
<ubotu> New bug: #99019 in konq-kim (universe) "[apport]  package konq-kim failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99019
<gnomefreak> pochu: maybe have him try sun-java6-plugin from backports it fixes alot of mozilla issues.
<pochu> gnomefreak: he is in feisty :)
<gnomefreak> or not from backports depending if feisty or edgy
<pochu> gnomefreak: ok, will do. thanks :)
<gnomefreak> pochu: than he can install it and update-alternatives --config java :)
<bddebian> Boo
<gnomefreak> *runs*
<gnomefreak> ;)
<pochu> gnomefreak: does he really needs to run update-alternatives?
<gnomefreak> pochu: yes to use java6
<doko> pochu: nothing we can do about. you could forward the report to https://jdk-distros.dev.java.net/issues
<ubotu> New bug: #99020 in vbetool (main) "[apport]  vbetool crashed with SIGSEGV in rdw()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99020
<ubotu> New bug: #99021 in samba (main) "If one does not log in fast enough to a Samba share, log in fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99021
<ubotu> New bug: #99022 in Ubuntu "Fiesty Gnome Xorg Resolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99022
<gnomefreak> if he doesnt system will use java5
<pochu> doko: maybe java6 fixes it, as gnomefreak says, so I'll ask him to use it, and if it doesn't, will report upstream :)
<pochu> or I can report it anyway
<gnomefreak> i have closed maybe 10+ bugs due to java6 fixing it so its an educated guess
* dholbach hugs gnomefreak
* gnomefreak hugs dholbach 
<ubotu> New bug: #99024 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu 7.04 does not boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99024
<ubotu> New bug: #99025 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "[feisty]  rt73usb device doesn't associate with AP" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99025
<Mithrandir> pitti: no, it's not fixed yet.  Doing that soonish.
<pitti> Mithrandir: hmm, then I must have mixed that up with something else
<Mithrandir> pitti: there was a similar bug that I marked as fixed.
<pitti> Mithrandir: also, I don't insist on having it fixed
<pitti> I can live with not having them on the live system
<pitti> in that case I just need to teach r-m about that special case
<Mithrandir>   * Add any sources on the CD to APT using apt-cdrom.
<Mithrandir> that bit was fixed; this makes it possible to add nvidia-glx using r-m
<pitti> ah, that was the live-ship repository, right
<Mithrandir> yup
<Mithrandir> oh well, bbiab.
<ubotu> New bug: #99027 in amarok (main) "tryed to start the script manager in amarok" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99027
<ubotu> New bug: #99028 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XPending()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99028
<ubotu> New bug: #99030 in Ubuntu "X takes approx. 20 min to start." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99030
<ubotu> New bug: #99031 in gnome-themes-extras (universe) "Amaranth icon theme missing/broken icons" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99031
<pochu> thekorn: around? can you attach your patch to the bug? :)
<pochu> thekorn: (patch against bzr, not against my patch hehe)
<ubotu> New bug: #99034 in Ubuntu "Dell 210L randomly DOES NOT shutdown when issued a shutdown command." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99034
<ubotu> New bug: #99035 in display-dhammapada (universe) "display-dhammapada fails to open the file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99035
<pochu> thekorn: your patch looks great :)
<thekorn> pochu: thanks, will attach this patch soon
<pochu> thekorn: cool :) I've learned a lot reading at it, really :)
<ubotu> New bug: #99040 in xfdesktop4 (main) "[apport]  xfdesktop crashed with SIGSEGV in common_desktop_menu()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99040
<ubotu> New bug: #99041 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99041
<ubotu> New bug: #99042 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99042
<ubotu> New bug: #99047 in xserver-xgl (universe) "Beryl crashes on startup with Emerald" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99047
<ubotu> New bug: #99049 in Ubuntu "kubuntu feisty beta - installer chrashs on portition table" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99049
<ubotu> New bug: #99050 in Ubuntu "Dell 170Ls do not show a "thermometer bar" screen during start-up or shut-down procedure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99050
<thekorn> pochu: patch + comment attached!
<pochu> thekorn: cool :)
<ubotu> New bug: #99045 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Packaging request for samba-vscan" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99045
<ubotu> New bug: #99056 in rhythmbox (main) "[feisty]  Keyboard Stop button only pauses rhythmbox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99056
<ubotu> New bug: #99051 in beryl-core (universe) "Kubuntu Beryl makes screen unusable and white, need to kill X" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99051
<ubotu> New bug: #99052 in update-manager (main) "'Could not calculate the upgrade' -- edgy to feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99052
<ubotu> New bug: #99053 in Ubuntu "Problems installing 7.04 beta on Acer Aspire 3023 WLMi" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99053
<ubotu> New bug: #99055 in update-manager (main) "Update manager gives error message when trying to update Edgy to Feisty." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99055
<ubotu> New bug: #99054 in Ubuntu "ndiswrapper and bcm4311 in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99054
<ubotu> New bug: #99057 in Ubuntu ""starting up" is a tautology and sounds i bit silly. "Starting" is enough and sounds more correct." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99057
<bdmurray> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ubotu> New bug: #99058 in kdenetwork (main) "kopete loses status message after closed or even if the user blocks his session" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99058
<ubotu> New bug: #99059 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  CPU scaling ondemand stay at 100%" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99059
<ubotu> New bug: #99060 in software-properties (main) "[feisty]  shouldn't let me select rsync" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99060
<ubotu> New bug: #99061 in kdenetwork (main) "There should be a space between the user entered status message and the one from kopete's "now listening" plugin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99061
<ubotu> New bug: #99063 in Ubuntu "first character when enterring username does not register." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99063
<ubotu> New bug: #99062 in blender (universe) "Debdiff for CVE-2007-1253 for blender in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99062
<ubotu> New bug: #99064 in Ubuntu "foo2zjs does not work with  HP LaserJet 1018" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99064
<ubotu> New bug: #99066 in update-manager (main) "There are a lot of updates, but "Download size" is 0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99066
<ubotu> New bug: #99067 in alleyoop (universe) "[apport]  alleyoop crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99067
<ubotu> New bug: #99069 in adept (main) "adept is essentially using nuvola icons" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99069
<ubotu> New bug: #99065 in openssh (main) "feature request: reviving ssh-agent" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99065
<ubotu> New bug: #99068 in kdenetwork (main) "There's no way to edit a user entered status message in kopete" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99068
<ubotu> New bug: #99070 in gnome-system-tools (main) "shares-admin won't share nsf AND smb" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99070
<ubotu> New bug: #99071 in Ubuntu "Clam Tk Virus Scanner will not install definition/signature files." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99071
<ubotu> New bug: #99048 in xorg "20070330 Xubuntu AMD64 upgrade - loss of video" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99048
<ubotu> New bug: #99073 in kdenetwork (main) "There's no alias field for jabber accounts in kopete" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99073
<ubotu> New bug: #99072 in Ubuntu "pidof uses 100 % cpu with xgl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99072
<ubotu> New bug: #99074 in streamripper (universe) "[apport]  streamripper crashed with SIGFPE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99074
<ubotu> New bug: #99075 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99075
<ubotu> New bug: #99076 in update-manager (main) "upgrade to 7.04 from 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99076
<ubotu> New bug: #99077 in gdebi (main) "[apport]  gdebi-gtk crashed with GError in __init__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99077
<ubotu> New bug: #99078 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice.org-common not built" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99078
<ubotu> New bug: #99079 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "[apport]  mozilla-thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99079
<ubotu> New bug: #99081 in update-manager (main) "update-manager -d cannot compute upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99081
<ubotu> New bug: #99082 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "gnome-cups-add crashed upon execution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99082
<ubotu> New bug: #99080 in Ubuntu "apt-get unable to read sources.list" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99080
<ubotu> New bug: #99083 in beagle (main) "[apport]  BeagleDaemon.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99083
<ubotu> New bug: #99085 in openoffice.org (main) "[apport]  soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in X11SalData::XIOErrorHdl()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99085
<ubotu> New bug: #99086 in Ubuntu "Weak microphone sound in Skype." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99086
<ubotu> New bug: #99087 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "[feisty]  no sound" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99087
<ubotu> New bug: #99088 in epdfview (universe) "[apport]  epdfview crashed with SIGSEGV in _poppler_page_new()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99088
<ubotu> New bug: #99089 in kde4libs (universe) "[apport]  klauncher crashed with SIGSEGV in QString::isEmpty()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99089
<pochu> !info compiz edgy-backports
<ubotu> compiz: OpenGL composition manager - transitional package. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.3.3-0ubuntu2~git2006112~edgy1 (edgy-backports), package size 26 kB, installed size 64 kB
<ubotu> New bug: #99091 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin 2.0.0.3 crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99091
<ubotu> New bug: #99090 in Ubuntu "apt-get unable to read /etc/apt/sources.list" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99090
<ubotu> New bug: #99092 in synaptic (main) "synaptic crashes on dowload update and theme changes." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99092
<cjwatson> bdmurray: just noticed various bugs you'd assigned to hw-detect
<cjwatson> bdmurray: hw-detect is quite a specific component of the alternate installer - it's the bit that runs when you see "Detecting hardware..." progress bars there
<cjwatson> it's used in the final stages of ubiquity too
<cjwatson> general hardware detection bugs are generally better assigned to the kernel, though - mostly nowadays the kernel build process outputs modules.*map files for the IDs of hardware it recognises, and the appropriate modules get loaded automagically (via a very small shim in udev)
<cjwatson> bugs with X hardware detection are xorg or xresprobe or similar, depending
<cjwatson> e.g. bug 75316 is probably xorg
<ubotu> Malone bug 75316 in xorg "Bad video card selection on LiveCD boot when there is more than one to choose from" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75316
<ubotu> New bug: #99094 in evolution-exchange (main) "[apport]  evolution-exchange-storage crashed with SIGSEGV in g_hash_table_foreach()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99094
<bdmurray> cjwatson: okay, thanks for clearing that up
<cjwatson> hw-detect is much maligned ;-)
<cjwatson> I clear it up every so often when I remember ...
<bdmurray> earlier I was looking at bug 98972 and I am unsure how to classify it
<ubotu> Malone bug 98972 in Ubuntu "Almost of Kubuntu menus are in English on Japanese Environment" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98972
<ubotu> New bug: #99095 in hardinfo (universe) "[apport]  hardinfo crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99095
<pochu> bug 97108
<ubotu> Malone bug 97108 in compiz "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in savageGetLock()" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97108
<bdmurray> pochu: what are you up to there?
<pochu> bdmurray: I'm trying to clean up compiz bugs :)
<bdmurray> that'll keep you busy. ;)
<pochu> hehe
<ubotu> New bug: #99096 in vbetool (main) "[apport]  vbetool crashed with SIGSEGV in rdw()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99096
<ubotu> New bug: #99097 in xfdesktop4 "[patch]  The backdrop code doesn't support "Zoom", as in Gnome and KDE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99097
<ubotu> New bug: #99099 in klamav (universe) "[apport]  klamav crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99099
<ubotu> New bug: #99098 in Ubuntu "wireless optical USB-mouse stops working on a Toshiba Laptop in a few minutes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99098
<ubotu> New bug: #99101 in usplash (main) "[apport]  usplash crashed with SIGSEGV in rdw()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99101
<ubotu> New bug: #99102 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99102
<ubotu> New bug: #99105 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99105
<ubotu> New bug: #99106 in Ubuntu "[apport]  epiphany crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99106
<ubotu> New bug: #99107 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Feisty ships with OLD cx2341x mpeg encoder firmware" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99107
<ubotu> New bug: #99108 in update-manager (main) "attempt to upgrade from edgy with xfce on top, FAILS" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99108
<ubotu> New bug: #99109 in Ubuntu "etherape crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99109
<ubotu> New bug: #99110 in Ubuntu "T60 Lenovo laptop does not boot when in docking station" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99110
<ubotu> New bug: #99113 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XCloseDisplay()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99113
<ubotu> New bug: #99111 in gmail-notify (universe) "White text unreadable on popup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99111
<ubotu> New bug: #99112 in acpi-support (main) "New acpi module doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99112
<ubotu> New bug: #99114 in Ubuntu "System reboots on heavy 3D activity (i810 + Intel 82G965 + Compiz)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99114
<ubotu> New bug: #99115 in gthumb (main) "Crash when making webalbum on ftpserver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99115
<ubotu> New bug: #99116 in Ubuntu "Install 7.04-beta not installable with some nvidia cards" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99116
<ubotu> New bug: #99117 in software-properties (main) "spelling error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99117
<ubotu> New bug: #99118 in Ubuntu "Mouse/Keyboard only work after unplugging + plugging in" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99118
<ubotu> New bug: #99119 in Ubuntu "1920x1200 screen resolution does not work (i810 + Intel 82G965)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99119
<ubotu> New bug: #99120 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Missing frontend for avermedia dvb-t 771 (yet working for another 771 card)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99120
<ubotu> New bug: #99121 in gnome-utils (main) "[apport]  gnome-screenshot crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slist_foreach()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99121
<ubotu> New bug: #99104 in gnome-screensaver (main) "x server crashes when accessing the screen savers within gnome" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99104
<ubotu> New bug: #99122 in restricted-manager (main) "Restricted-Manager installs nvidia drivers for wrong kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99122
<ubotu> New bug: #99123 in germinate (main) "[apport]  update-metapackage.py crashed with   'bzr checkout sftp in command))()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99123
<ubotu> New bug: #99124 in tracker (universe) "[apport]  tracker-extract crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99124
<ubotu> New bug: #99125 in lookup (universe) "[apport]  lookup crashed with SIGSEGV in vfprintf()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99125
<ubotu> New bug: #99126 in Ubuntu "Full screen resolution not used on LC2440N Linux Certified laptop." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99126
<ubotu> New bug: #99128 in democracyplayer (universe) "[apport]  democracyplayer crashed with TypeError in __new__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99128
<ubotu> New bug: #99129 in serpentine (main) "[apport]  serpentine crashed with AssertionError in _get_progress()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99129
<matsubara> hello, is there any place where I can learn how apport works? a wiki page or something like that.
<joumetal> matsubara maybe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport?highlight=%28apport%29
<matsubara> joumetal: thanks! exactly what I was looking for.
<bdmurray> matsubara: If you have any questions after that I might be able to help.
<ubotu> New bug: #99134 in usplash (main) "[apport]  usplash crashed with SIGILL" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99134
<ubotu> New bug: #99135 in Ubuntu "Sound record don't record my sound in Ubuntu Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99135
<ubotu> New bug: #99130 in adept (main) "[apport]  vbetool crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99130
<ubotu> New bug: #99131 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-kde crashed with UnicodeEncodeError in assemble()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99131
<ubotu> New bug: #99132 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XPending()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99132
<ubotu> New bug: #99133 in exaile (universe) "[apport]  exaile.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99133
<matsubara> bdmurray: In the last step, when the user hits "Send report" and the crash report is uploaded to launchpad, the instructions says: "After that it opens the packages' bug filing page with a sensible default bug title and leaves the rest of bug filing process to the web UI."
<matsubara> bdmurray: so it opens up a web browser or it all happens inside the apport-gtk application?
<finalbeta> apport open the webpage, ask for a title (defaults one), and the next page you get similar bugs to check if it was not already reported.
<finalbeta> That's all in the web-page
<ubotu> New bug: #99138 in evolution (main) "Clicking on date in calendar applet fails to open evolution window in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99138
<ubotu> New bug: #99139 in hubackup (universe) "[apport]  hubackup crashed with AttributeError in nextPhase()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99139
<matsubara> finalbeta: in the default web browser, right?
<bdmurray> matsubara: yes, it should open your default browser
<matsubara> right, in the case the user inadvertently closes the browser, how he can re-start the process?
<ubotu> New bug: #99136 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice.org 2.2 crashes on shutdown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99136
<bdmurray> touch the crash file
<bdmurray> in /var/crash/_my_crash_here
<matsubara> right, in this case the file will be uploaded again?
<bdmurray> yes, apport should notice it and run through it's process again
<bdmurray> I've done this more than 1x
<matsubara> and the url it reports to looks like this: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/$sourcepackage/+filebug/uawDuGvQl1a5NCPLMREn0X5OoYo right?
<matsubara> bdmurray: does the user have access to the token anywhere?
<bdmurray> matsubara: you lost me there. what do you mean?
<ubotu> New bug: #99142 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed opening preferences" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99142
<ubotu> New bug: #99144 in Ubuntu "add/remove applications usability bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99144
<ubotu> New bug: #99143 in beryl-settings (universe) "[apport]  beryl-settings crashed with PluginNotFoundException in berylsettings.Context.Plugin()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99143
<matsubara> bdmurray: when apport communicates with launchpad, it opens the browser in an URL like  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/$sourcepackage/+filebug/uawDuGvQl1a5NCPLMREn0X5OoYo, right? Does that URL is saved somewhere in the crash file or something?
<bdmurray> not that I am aware of, maybe keescook knows
<keescook> I think it comes from some kind of malone transaction when it tries to upload files
<keescook> i.e. apport uploads a file, then malone replies with the above URI
<keescook> (so, I don't think it's saved anywhere, but it's worth opening a bug about if you want to have that added to the crash file)
<matsubara> I think it would be useful, if the URI is already in the crash report, apport doesn't need to re-upload the file
<ubotu> New bug: #99145 in gdm (main) "[feisty]  GDM font seems to be to big or too high DPI" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99145
<ubotu> New bug: #99147 in Ubuntu "A menu item is shown twice" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99147
<ubotu> New bug: #99148 in gpass (universe) "Gpass doesn't launch a site in a browser" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99148
<bdmurray> mvo: around?
<mvo> bdmurray: yes, hello
<bdmurray> mvo: Hi.  Is there a page on update-manager debugging? specifically the log files that are needed.
<mvo> bdmurray: no, but its basily everything that is in /var/log/dist-upgrade
<bdmurray> okay
<mvo> bdmurray: the apport integration should include that now automatically
<bdmurray> cool, I was looking at an older bug then
<ubotu> New bug: #99149 in Ubuntu "Fiesty Beta unable to boot after updating" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99149
<ubotu> New bug: #99150 in Ubuntu "Feisty beta can't install avahi-daemon on partial upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99150
<mvo> bdmurray: unable to boot is most likely that the kernel was not upgraded. I have special hooks now that ensure that we have a kernel image now (if it is not a self compiled one)
<mvo> bdmurray: some errors during the development cycle when it can't install stuff are transient  because the archive is not consistent, you may keep that in mind
<ubotu> New bug: #99127 in apport "Encounter a urlopen error 104 when Apport was uploading to Malone" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99127
<ubotu> New bug: #99151 in banshee (universe) "[apport]  banshee.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_clear()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99151
<ubotu> New bug: #99152 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "bcm43xx driver still not working well on Lenovo 3000 N100" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99152
<bdmurray> mvo: okay, the bug reporter was just some "some errors" but being non-descriptive.  hence my question about the log files
<bdmurray> mvo: and also 404 errors would be out of update-managers control to a large degree
<mvo> my standard text is: Thanks for your bugreport.
<mvo> Can you please attach the files in /var/log/dist-upgrade ? This will help us diagnose the problem.
<mvo> Thanks,
<mvo>  Michael
<mvo> bdmurray: yeah, 404 is not something with in u-m control :)
<mvo> usually at least
<bdmurray> mvo: is it possible to choose your own mirror with u-m?
<mvo> bdmurray: yes and no. the mirror list is very complete, but if you run a internal mirror (and have no official mirror in your list) it will offer your to "dumb" rewrite everything from edgy to feisty
<mvo> bdmurray: but this is all rather fragile and not well supported
<ubotu> New bug: #99154 in klamav (universe) "[apport]  klamav crashed with SIGSEGV in qt_cast<QLineEdit*>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99154
<ubotu> New bug: #99153 in Ubuntu "Typo in "Distribution Upgrade" window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99153
<mvo> do we have a tag like "need-help" ?
<mvo> for bugs?
<bdmurray> mvo: what do you mean?
<ubotu> New bug: #99156 in Ubuntu "gnome-panel killed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99156
<ubotu> New bug: #99157 in xchat-gnome (main) "xchat-gnome momentarily hangs just after connection established" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99157
<ubotu> New bug: #99158 in Ubuntu "Text in (some) openGL applications is scrambled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99158
<mvo> bdmurray: some standard tag to say "I need help with this bug (even though it is assigned to me)"
<ubotu> New bug: #99159 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  openoffice.org-2.2.0 - two entries for Human in style selector" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99159
<mvo> I may be incoherent already, its getting late here
<ubotu> New bug: #99161 in avidemux (multiverse) "Job queue ignores target file size after first job" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99161
<bdmurray> mvo: something other than help from the bug reporter I guess?
<ubotu> New bug: #99046 in democracyplayer (universe) "[apport]  democracyplayer crashed with TypeError in __new__() (dup-of: 81798)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99046
<mvo> bdmurray: help from someone more clueful :)
<bdmurray> Who would that be? ;)
<mvo> I don't know, that is why I was wondering if we have a tag like "need-help-from-super-coder"  "need-help-from-wonderwoman" etc
* mvo wonders if those LP names are already taken
<ubotu> New bug: #99162 in Ubuntu "Bug in sound driver (audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Resource busy or not available.)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99162
<ubotu> New bug: #99163 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes in Feisty every time when typing something into Google search bar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99163
<ubotu> New bug: #99164 in Ubuntu "Kicker's Quick Launch applet still adds applications to itself even when set to not do it." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99164
<ubotu> New bug: #99165 in Ubuntu "Screensaver causes termination of desktop session" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99165
<bdmurray> lol
<ubotu> New bug: #99167 in keepassx (universe) "crash during delete of entry from db" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99167
<ubotu> New bug: #99166 in kdebase (main) "window resize displays in pixels not rows/columns" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99166
<ubotu> New bug: #99169 in xorg-server (main) "Xorg crashed on restart" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99169
<ubotu> New bug: #99170 in xfce4-terminal (main) "[apport]  xfce4-terminal crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_notebook_get_current_page()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99170
<hggdh> bdmurray: as mvo is sort of suggesting -- what about a need-help tag?
<bdmurray> hggdh: it sounds reasonable to me however I don't know who might look at those tags
<ubotu> New bug: #99171 in update-manager (main) "Reminder: disable "useDevelopmentRelease=True" before final release in CD self upgrader" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99171
<hggdh> bdmurray: perhaps if we announce it on the correct channels(whichever they may be). Of course, I myself could use it.
* pochu points to dholbach :)
* hggdh agrees with pochu
* hggdh wonders... is pochu starting a movement?
<bdmurray> why don't we start tagging some and then announce if it is working
<pochu> that's a good idea
<pochu> !tags
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tags - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pochu> !tag
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tag - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bdmurray> hggdh: do you mean there is a bug you need help with?
<ubotu> New bug: #99141 in banshee (universe) "banshee crashes on opening (dup-of: 85302)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99141
<ubotu> New bug: #99173 in glibc (main) "Race condition in dl_open.c" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99173
<hggdh> bdmurray: bug 82335 and their companions -- we should have a new look at n-m
<ubotu> Malone bug 82335 in network-manager "network-manager should not set offline mode when it manages no device" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82335
<danohuiginn> speaking of tags, can we get rid of all those tags that have only been used once or twice?
<bdmurray> hggdh: that's a long bug there
<bdmurray> danohuiginn: I'd ask on #launchpad or the mailing list
<danohuiginn> hmm...ok. I may get round to that at some point ;)
<bdmurray> hggdh: how does it need help?
<ubotu> New bug: #99174 in gnome-commander (universe) "[apport]  gnome-commander crashed with SIGSEGV doing PASV FTP" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99174
<ubotu> New bug: #99175 in wengophone (universe) "[apport]  qtwengophone crashed with SIGSEGV in boost::signals::detail::call_notification::call_notification()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99175
<ubotu> New bug: #99176 in Ubuntu "server, cannot type letter at install where required" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99176
<hggdh> bdmurray: it is not this one specifically, but all of the n-m bugs we have been having. n-m is not quite working. Add in bug 90267
<ubotu> Malone bug 90267 in ntp "ntp starts before the network is up in feisty" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90267
<hggdh> and we have what I am starting to consider a major problem for Feisty
<bdmurray> Hmm, I see what you are saying.  My impression from what mvo was thinking of was specific bug that needs help not a package per se.
<ubotu> New bug: #99177 in wpasupplicant (main) "[apport]  wpa_supplicant crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99177
<bdmurray> Something along the lines of I'm stuck at this part of the code or gathering the next bit of info.
<hggdh> bdmurray: I guess, then, both of them
<mvo> yes, that i what I had in mind. not sure it is useful though
<bdmurray> mvo: I think it could be from a triaging and beginning packaging point of view
<bdmurray> hggdh: for your concerns about n-m that might be best brought up to a mailing list
<Nafallo> fix released?
<hggdh> bdmurray, mvo: I agree with the triaging/beginning packager -- makes much more sense; which mailing list should I use to bring the n-m thingy up?
<Nafallo> WTF!?
<crimsun> bug 92171
<ubotu> Malone bug 92171 in alsa-driver "Sound incredibly quiet, alsamixer broken after kernel upgrade " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92171
<ubotu> New bug: #99178 in Ubuntu "wireless lan stops working after update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99178
<ubotu> New bug: #99179 in Ubuntu "Feisty videodev.h dependency errors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99179
<bdmurray> hggdh: The differentiation escapes me a the moment but ubuntu-devel or ubuntu-devel-discuss are probably right
<bdmurray> I think the most recent Fridge article clarifies the diff between the two
<bdmurray> Fridge issue that is
<hggdh> bdmurray: I will check the fridge
<bdmurray> hggdh: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2007-March/023335.html
<pochu> I would go to u-d-discuss, since u-d is moderated
<ubotu> New bug: #99180 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  DVB-T USB LiteOn Problems with recognize the frontend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99180
<ubotu> New bug: #99181 in language-selector (main) "[apport]  gnome-language-selector crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99181
<ubotu> New bug: #99182 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed from live-cd (kubuntu 7.04 beta)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99182
<hggdh> pochu: u-d-d it is
<pochu> cool :)
<ubotu> New bug: #99184 in kubuntu-meta (main) "kubuntu 7.04 crashes on boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99184
<ubotu> New bug: #99185 in xawtv (universe) "[apport]  xawtv crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99185
<ubotu> New bug: #99186 in keepassx (universe) "ctrl-y crashes reproducibly upon open of keepass" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99186
<ubotu> New bug: #99193 in ekiga (main) "ekiga is not updated in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99193
<ubotu> New bug: #99103 in Ubuntu "Linksys Wireless WUSB54Gv4 Worked in Edgy, Not in Feisty Beta" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99103
<MighMoS> How would I "give a bug a home"?  For example: http://www.verylowsodium.com/fanimutation/exuberance
<MighMoS> wrong link, sorry
<MighMoS> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/99147
<ubotu> Malone bug 99147 in Ubuntu "A menu item is shown twice" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<MighMoS> B/c that should be gnome-app-install (which I've marked as affecting upstream)
<ubotu> New bug: #99195 in Ubuntu "amaroks dynamic playlists does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99195
<ubotu> New bug: #99196 in graphviz (main) "twopi man page broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99196
<ubotu> New bug: #99197 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99197
<bdmurray> MighMoS: looking
<bdmurray> MighMoS: incidentally try dpkg -L gnome-app-install and look for multiple desktop files
<MighMoS> bdmurray: that only shows up one .desktop file.  I was attempting to triage the bug
<bdmurray> MighMoS: okay, thats good. do you mean it is not your bug?
<MighMoS> No.
<bdmurray> It seems abnormal i.e. not likely to happen often
<MighMoS> bdmurray: I believe though, that marking gnome-app-install as upstream was wrong, b/c I still can't set it to low importance, or set the Ubuntu package
<bdmurray> MighMoS: probably, yes.  the right thing would be to click on ubuntu and type in a package name there
<MighMoS> ahh.. this is one of those web 2.0 type things...
* MighMoS has just wanted to use that term to fit in with everyone else yelling it nonstop
<bdmurray> MighMoS: maybe look at the .desktop file for the same language appearing twice
<ubotu> New bug: #99198 in kde-guidance (main) "kde-guidance-powermanager-0.8.0 fails with AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'setChecked'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99198
<ubotu> New bug: #99199 in ubiquity (main) "Feisty Beta installation hangs at migration assistant" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99199
<ubotu> New bug: #99200 in Ubuntu "[apport]  gnome-sound-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in gst_pad_get_caps()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99200
<MighMoS> I see it under System Tools (b/c I have other things that show up there)
<MighMoS> bdmurray: I think it may be an issue of if something else causes System Tools to be shown then it will show up twice
<ubotu> New bug: #99201 in ubuntu-meta (main) "ubuntu-desktop depends on linux-headers-generic" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99201
<ubotu> New bug: #99202 in criticalmass (universe) "[apport]  critter crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99202
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-03-31
<ubotu> New bug: #99203 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-hwprobe.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99203
<ubotu> New bug: #99204 in Ubuntu "Audio doesn't work after suspend to ram/disco" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99204
<ubotu> New bug: #99205 in Ubuntu "keyboard sp altgr + X" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99205
<ubotu> New bug: #99206 in Ubuntu "feisty fawn beta: network manager sets multiple default route" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99206
<ubotu> New bug: #99043 in update-manager (main) "gksu "update-manager -d" bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99043
<ubotu> New bug: #99208 in openoffice.org (main) "Text in Impress is always black" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99208
<ubotu> New bug: #99209 in Ubuntu "sensors-applet bad display" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99209
<ubotu> New bug: #99210 in openldap2.3 (main) "bdb_db_open: alock package is unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99210
<ubotu> New bug: #99211 in oem-config (main) "[apport]  oem-config crashed with IOError in cleanup()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99211
<ubotu> New bug: #99213 in Ubuntu "Mute led stopped working in HP NC8230" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99213
<ubotu> New bug: #99212 in Ubuntu "icon resolution too low in the file browser: side pane" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99212
<ubotu> New bug: #99217 in gnome-vfs2 (main) "[apport]  gnome-vfs-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in gnome_vfs_close_cancellable()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99217
<ubotu> New bug: #99216 in firefox (main) "There is no Flash player for x64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99216
<ubotu> New bug: #99218 in Ubuntu "The "Report a Bug" tool is buggy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99218
<ubotu> New bug: #99044 in kdebase (main) "KDM does not work if disk is full and gives no warning about it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99044
<ubotu> New bug: #99219 in zabbix (universe) "1.1.4 has critical postgres bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99219
<ubotu> New bug: #99220 in Ubuntu "apt-get upgrade fails with ia32-libs_1.5ubuntu7_amd64.deb" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99220
<ubotu> New bug: #99221 in xorg (main) "xorg crashes on sparc64 with ati driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99221
<ubotu> New bug: #99222 in Ubuntu "SATA Chipset ICH6 on VAIO VGN S5M problems on Dapper/Edgy/Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99222
<ubotu> New bug: #99223 in firefox (main) "Firefox window doesn't show" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99223
<ubotu> New bug: #99224 in tuxkart (universe) "[apport]  tuxkart crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99224
<ubotu> New bug: #99226 in synaptic (main) "i don't now" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99226
<ubotu> New bug: #99225 in swscanner (universe) "sws scanner crash whend launch wifi scan" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99225
<ubotu> New bug: #99227 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in g_list_remove()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99227
<ubotu> New bug: #99228 in wengophone (universe) "[apport]  qtwengophone crashed with SIGSEGV in strncpy()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99228
<ubotu> New bug: #99229 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in gst_audio_clock_new() (dup-of: 86489)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99229
<ubotu> New bug: #99230 in firefox (main) "[feisty]  sftp:// and other system registered handlers broken in FF" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99230
<ubotu> New bug: #99231 in seahorse (universe) "seahorse-agent gets confused by Xgl startup script" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99231
<ubotu> New bug: #99233 in kmplayer (main) "[apport]  kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in xine_gui_send_vo_data()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99233
<ubotu> New bug: #99238 in Ubuntu "Unable to access tty[1-6]  on 7.04 beta livecd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99238
<ubotu> New bug: #99239 in pysol (universe) "pysol games do not load under feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99239
<ubotu> New bug: #99189 in Ubuntu "numerous crashes with 6.10" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99189
<ubotu> New bug: #99236 in geany (universe) "[apport]  geany crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_file_info_get_is_folder()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99236
<ubotu> New bug: #99240 in mines.app (universe) "mines background remains white under KDE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99240
<ubotu> New bug: #99235 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Updating from 2.6.17-10 to 2.6.17-11 results in no audio" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99235
<ubotu> New bug: #99241 in libquicktime (main) "[apport]  lqt_transcode crashed with SIGSEGV in lqt_encode_video()" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99241
<Amaranth> need a suggestion for bug 99042
<ubotu> Malone bug 99042 in compiz "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99042
<Amaranth> it certainly shouldn't crash but the guy is trying to run it in vmware which is not support at all
<Amaranth> if i had qa-contact or whatever powers i'd mark it Low and forget about it
<bdmurray> Amaranth: does vmware support accelerated graphics?
<bdmurray> Or one of the necessary video drivers for compiz?
<Amaranth> I know they have _very_ experimental support for it on OS X and Windows, probably Linux too
* pochu hugs Amaranth :)
<Amaranth> So it may be that their broken driver is the cause of the problem
<pochu> Amaranth: I've been doing some bug triage this evening on compiz :)
<Amaranth> in that case it'd be an obvious rejection
<bdmurray> I thought vmware used it's own video driver
<Amaranth> pochu: do me a favor: open a bug against compiz-extra saying it needs to be rebuilt against the latest compiz and dupe all those crasher bugs to it
<bdmurray> In which case rejecting it would be appropriate
<Amaranth> bdmurray: it does, that's why i'd reject it
<pochu> Amaranth: that's easy :)
<bdmurray> Amaranth: so will you be rejecting it then?
<Amaranth> bdmurray: yeah
<bdmurray> Section "Device" Identifier  "VMware SVGA" Driver      "vmware"
<Amaranth> it's hard for compiz to crash X anyway, it'd have to be making the driver do something funny
<bdmurray> yeah, there it is
<Amaranth> doing*
<bdmurray> Its hard for me to run compiz on a real hardware let alone virtual
<ubotu> New bug: #99242 in Ubuntu "problem with totem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99242
<ubotu> New bug: #99243 in mp3val (universe) "mp3val should be updated to new upstream version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99243
<Amaranth> oh, i guess we have xserver-xorg-video-vmware in ubuntu
<Amaranth> but it compiz even tried to run it wasn't our vmware driver, i don't think
<bdmurray> he could have been running vmware on windows too
<pochu> Amaranth: btw, weren't you going to try to remove compiz-extra from the repos?
<Amaranth> right, well
<Amaranth> most of the problems will be fixed with a rebuild
<Amaranth> the rest will be ignored
<Amaranth> ;)
<pochu> hehe
<pochu> that's good
<Amaranth> I thought compiz-extra was just sucking, I didn't realize mjg59 made a change to compiz that broke the ABI and didn't bump the ABI number to reflect that.
<pochu> abi?
<Amaranth> binary interface
<Amaranth> the way the core and plugins talk to each other
<pochu> ah
<pochu> Amaranth: are all the compiz-extra crashes already in compiz-extra?
<Amaranth> afaik
<pochu> or do we still have some in compiz?
<Amaranth> i can take a look but i've been pretty quickly reassigning them to get them out of the way
<Amaranth> oh, missed one
<Amaranth> bug 97053 is caused by compiz-extra needing a rebuild too, found that out from seb128's computer :)
<ubotu> Malone bug 97053 in compiz-extra "compiz spawns thousands of processes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97053
<Amaranth> i changed it over now
<ubotu> New bug: #99244 in Ubuntu "cannot type traditional chinese at OO by gcin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99244
<ubotu> New bug: #99245 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with OSError in __init__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99245
<ubotu> New bug: #99247 in Ubuntu "Movie Player color balance off" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99247
<ubotu> New bug: #99248 in Ubuntu "feisty beta livecd doesn't start getty on consoles" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99248
<ubotu> New bug: #95274 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice.org's Install new dicionaries wizard crashes OpenOffice.org Writer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95274
<ubotu> New bug: #99249 in totem (main) "[feisty beta]  totem-xine faults when playing music files from a net" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99249
<ubotu> New bug: #99250 in mythtv (multiverse) "upgrading mythtv-backend should prompt user before restarting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99250
<ubotu> New bug: #99252 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99252
<ubotu> New bug: #99190 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99190
<ubotu> New bug: #99254 in compiz (main) "Compiz sigfaults when launching. Creates multiple instances." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99254
<pochu> Amaranth: bug 99254 looks like a compiz-extra bug, doesn't it?
<ubotu> Malone bug 99254 in compiz "Compiz sigfaults when launching. Creates multiple instances." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99254
<Amaranth> yep
<Amaranth> dupe of bug 97053
<ubotu> Malone bug 97053 in compiz-extra "compiz spawns thousands of processes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97053
<pochu> cool :)
<Amaranth> which is a dupe of that compiz-extra rebuild bug you were going to make :)
<pochu> hehe, yep
<pochu> I'll ping sebastien tomorrow, if he is here
<pochu> since I can't upload to main ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #99255 in xserver-xorg-video-savage (main) "S3 driver displays pink banner when viewing HD videos" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99255
<ubotu> New bug: #99256 in xserver-xorg-video-savage (main) "Video resize of 1:2 with savage/Xv is buggy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99256
<pochu> well, I can't upload to universe, too :)
<pochu> hehe
<ubotu> New bug: #99257 in sound-juicer (main) "[apport]  sound-juicer crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_list_store_set_valist()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99257
<ubotu> New bug: #99258 in evince (main) "evince back or previous" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99258
<pochu> Amaranth: I'll do the compiz-extra work tomorrow :)
<pochu> See you folks!
<Amaranth> pochu: I'll probably do it tonight
<Amaranth> good night, thanks for the work
<Amaranth> ...on comiz
<Amaranth> meh, more caffeine required
<pochu> Amaranth: ok, as you want
<pochu> I don't mind doing it, but tomorrow (4 am here)
<pochu> :)
<pochu> good night!
<ubotu> New bug: #99259 in mail-notification (universe) "[apport]  mail-notification crashed with SIGSEGV in _XimServerDestroy()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99259
<yuriy> hey ash211
<ash211> hey yuriy
<ash211> what's going on?
<yuriy> ash211: amarok crashes
<ash211> on feisty?
<yuriy> i see dozens of apport reports that i don't feel like looking through, so i figured i'd ask because i have a theory
<yuriy> it crashes when i play something but i think only when i am offline
<yuriy> or at least when k-n-m thinks that i am
<yuriy> and i don't get a crash dialog or apport or anything
<ash211> what happens to amarok then?  just disappears?
<yuriy> ash211: yeah
<ash211> does it still appear in `ps ax` ?
<yuriy> ash211: no. (i'd test to make sure but i'd have to disconnect)
<ash211> I think the pros would tell you to try running it with gdb or such now
<ash211> I'm not particularly sure how to work with gdb though
<ash211> try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<yuriy> hmm only have my laptop right now and i feel like listening to music and being online so nothing to test on, but i'll do it later
<ash211> sounds good
<ash211> file a bug report if you can get a crash
<ash211> otherwise try to include a way to reproduce it, if possible
<ash211> all I really do is collect reports, not fix them, and that's what helps the devs
<yuriy> ash211: well i was wondering if you'd seen one like that
<ash211> there are a lot of "amarok crashes but I can't figure out why" reports
<yuriy> yeah :(
<ash211> most of the Apport bugs have been funneled into three bugs
<ash211> I can't think of one that tries to relate it to being online or not
<ash211> sorry
<yuriy> three bugs? i see about 30
<ash211> bug 92522, bug 87569, and bug 88005
<ubotu> Malone bug 92522 in amarok "MASTER [apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV in KInstance::dirs()" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92522
<ubotu> Malone bug 87569 in amarok "[apport]  amarokcollectionscanner crashed with SIGFPE in TagLib::Wav::Properties::readWavProperties()" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87569
<ubotu> Malone bug 88005 in amarok "MASTER [apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV - malloc_consolidate ()" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88005
<ash211> most of the others lack full tracebacks, I think
<ubotu> New bug: #99260 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99260
<ubotu> New bug: #99261 in compiz (main) "Compiz menu shadows have a visible line at the edge" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99261
<bdmurray> yuriy: do you have a crash report leftover in /var/crash ?
<bdmurray> whoops, just read the whole backlog sorry
<yuriy> bdmurray: actually i do!
<yuriy> forgot to check that
<yuriy> where's the stack trace in this thing
<yuriy> or what am i looking for to compare to the other ones
<bdmurray> The end?
<bdmurray> It should be labelled if it is there
<bdmurray> !apport
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apport - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yuriy> there's proc status then signal then uname then usergroups then coredump
<yuriy> it should be somewhere in between those right?
<bdmurray> ah, neat
<bdmurray> apport-unpack mycrashfile here
<bdmurray> yuriy: the best idea is to touch the crash file and the report a crash dialog will come up again
<bdmurray> then tag it to let the service retrace it
<yuriy> bdmurray: but wouldn't it be better to check myself if it's a dupe?
<ubotu> New bug: #99263 in adept (main) "adept-notifier didn't start it show the big bum and says it is crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99263
<ubotu> New bug: #99264 in Ubuntu "Network connection does not work on Playstation 3 using Ubuntu 7.04 beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99264
<ubotu> New bug: #99265 in gnome-system-tools (main) "Creating users with UID under 1000 creates account but it is hidden in GUI" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99265
<bdmurray> yuriy: yeah, I'm just having a hard time figuring out how to find the stack report
<yuriy> i think apport-unpack is leaking memory
<yuriy> what exactly does "touch" mean?
<bdmurray> there is a command called touch that updates the timestamp on file
<ubotu> New bug: #99266 in usplash (main) "[apport]  usplash crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99266
<ubotu> New bug: #99267 in Ubuntu "USB does not have power after wake-up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99267
<ubotu> New bug: #99268 in Ubuntu "Sound does not work on Playstation 3 using Ubuntu 7.04 beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99268
<ubotu> New bug: #99269 in compiz (main) "Compiz failsafe loading of metacity doesn't work correctly, screen flickers uncontrollably, no window titlebars" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99269
<yuriy> apport-unpack ate all my memory and wont' die
<bdmurray> wow 2 bugs for the price of 1
<bdmurray> did you try killing the process?
<yuriy> trying to
<bdmurray> if that doesn't work than 'kill -9' might
<yuriy> bdmurray: nope, kill, kill -9, don't work. ctrl-c in the terminal i ran it from doesn't work
<bdmurray> kill -9 as root?
<yuriy> yup
<yuriy> that's what i did
<bdmurray> wow, I haven't seen that before
<bdmurray> sorry about that :(
<yuriy> yuck
<yuriy> reboot time
<bdmurray> I'd copy the crash report somewhere safe though
<bdmurray> as apport cleans that up every once in a while
<ubotu> New bug: #99270 in apport (main) "/var/crash/_usr_share_apport_apport-gtk.1000.crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99270
<ubotu> New bug: #99271 in Ubuntu "screen saver?  come on................." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99271
<Fujitsu> Nice summary.
<ubotu> New bug: #99272 in Ubuntu "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99272
<ubotu> New bug: #99273 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV in pkgDepCache::ActionGroup::ActionGroup()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99273
<gamemank> and name
<Fujitsu> gamemank: What?
<gamemank> s/name/description
<Fujitsu> Ah yes.
<Fujitsu> Restricted drivers nonsense.
<ubotu> New bug: #99275 in vbetool (main) "[apport]  vbetool crashed with SIGSEGV in rdw()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99275
<ubotu> New bug: #99276 in gnome-system-tools (main) ""User and Groups" does not inform user that manual UID already exists and create user groups." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99276
<ubotu> New bug: #99278 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99278
<ubotu> New bug: #99277 in gnome-system-tools (main) ""User and Groups" does not inform user that manual UID already exists and create user groups." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99277
<ubotu> New bug: #99279 in dpkg (main) "dpkg crash while browsing with firefox???" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99279
<ubotu> New bug: #99280 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in gaim_gtkconv_present_conversation()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99280
<ubotu> New bug: #99281 in arts (main) "logging in" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99281
<ubotu> New bug: #99282 in Ubuntu "Installer Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99282
<ubotu> New bug: #99283 in firefox (main) "devanagari font rendering broken in firefox 2.0.0.3 " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99283
<ubotu> New bug: #99284 in freeciv (universe) "0: Detected fatal error in ../../client/goto.c line 902:" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99284
<ubotu> New bug: #99285 in desktop-effects (main) "Evolution is completely invisible (Desktop Effects on)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99285
<ubotu> New bug: #99286 in scim (main) "[apport]  scim-launcher crashed with SIGSEGV in _Unwind_DeleteException()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99286
<ubotu> New bug: #99287 in Ubuntu "Opera and Adobe Reader fail to start, error loading libxcb-xlib.so.0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99287
<ubotu> New bug: #99289 in compiz-extra (universe) "compiz-extra + gnome-compiz-manager cause problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99289
<ubotu> New bug: #99288 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "Screen corruption on Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500] " [High,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99288
<ubotu> New bug: #99290 in gaim (main) "Messages lost when too long" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99290
<reitblatt> what package should I file against if one of my keys stopped working?
<ubotu> New bug: #99291 in restricted-manager (main) "fails to detect nVidia GeForce Go 6100" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99291
<ubotu> New bug: #99292 in Ubuntu "fsck tries to check the wrong mapped fs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99292
<ubotu> New bug: #99293 in planner (main) "[apport]  planner crashed with SIGFPE when resizing a task" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99293
<yuriy> reitblatt: which key?
<ubotu> New bug: #99294 in Ubuntu "Latest Feisty update broke "Access IBM" key on T43" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99294
<reitblatt> that one right there
<reitblatt> special key on IBM laptops
<reitblatt> worked absolutely perfect in Feisty till tonight's update
<ubotu> New bug: #99295 in Ubuntu "LaTeX not available after upgrade from 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99295
<ubotu> New bug: #99297 in apport (main) "software-properties-kde crashed with ImportError right after my first update with APT which crashed at about 50% complete of 80 packages check the auth.log " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99297
<ubotu> New bug: #99298 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-kde crashed with UnicodeEncodeError in assemble()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99298
<ubotu> New bug: #99299 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  exist" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99299
<ubotu> New bug: #99300 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in viaGetLock()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99300
<ubotu> New bug: #99301 in Ubuntu "/boot partition full after upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99301
<ubotu> New bug: #99302 in openoffice.org (main) "dist-upgrade error at "setting up openoffice.org-style-industrial (2.2.0-0ubuntu2)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99302
<ubotu> New bug: #99303 in debian-installer (main) "goes from 24% to 80% & then fails at select & install software" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99303
<ubotu> New bug: #99304 in Ubuntu "No sound in iBook G3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99304
<ubotu> New bug: #99305 in Ubuntu "Microphone input doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99305
<ubotu> New bug: #99306 in Ubuntu "Failed GUI start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99306
<ubotu> New bug: #99307 in Ubuntu "7.10can't suspend my laptop,but 6.10 could" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99307
<ubotu> New bug: #99308 in language-selector (main) "[apport]  qt-language-selector crashed with TypeError in _()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99308
<ubotu> New bug: #98774 in openoffice.org (main) "Poor statistics support in OpenOffice Calc" [Wishlist,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98774
<ubotu> New bug: #99309 in ia32-libs (main) "[regression]  Please restore libxcb-xlib.so.0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99309
<ubotu> New bug: #99310 in gxine (main) "tried to open bbc world it crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99310
<ubotu> New bug: #99311 in adept (main) "after uninstalling a package adept crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99311
<TheMuso> c
<TheMuso> gah
<ubotu> New bug: #99312 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim-url-handler crashed with DBusException in __call__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99312
<ubotu> New bug: #99313 in compiz (main) "Compiz crashed while running update-manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99313
<ubotu> New bug: #99314 in gedit (main) "gedit hangs on socket connection when running as root/sudo" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99314
<ubotu> New bug: #99316 in cupsys (main) "HP LaserJet P2015 not printing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99316
<ubotu> New bug: #99315 in nautilus-sendto (main) "[apport]  nautilus-sendto crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99315
<ubotu> New bug: #99317 in gnome-alsamixer (universe) "[apport]  gnome-alsamixer crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99317
<ubotu> New bug: #99318 in eclipse-pydev (universe) "eclipse-pydev depends on eclipse-sdk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99318
<ubotu> New bug: #99319 in displayconfig-gtk (universe) "[apport]  displayconfig-gtk crashed with GError in _syncGUI()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99319
<ubotu> New bug: #99320 in usplash (main) "[apport]  usplash crashed with SIGILL" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99320
<ubotu> New bug: #99321 in liferea (main) "Liferea reports unexpected shutdown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99321
<ubotu> New bug: #99326 in hplip (main) "[apport]  toolbox crashed with NameError in StatusType6()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99326
<ubotu> New bug: #99323 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "bcm43xx" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99323
<ubotu> New bug: #99333 in Ubuntu "After todays Feisty update, NetworkManager failed to restart" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99333
<ubotu> New bug: #99334 in Ubuntu "Fade Out isn't smooth any more" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99334
<ubotu> New bug: #99335 in hotkey-setup (main) "Dell Inspiron 9400 multimedia keys not properly detected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99335
<ubotu> New bug: #99336 in Ubuntu "HDD performance is slow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99336
<ubotu> New bug: #99337 in Ubuntu "no german umlauts () on terminal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99337
<ubotu> New bug: #99338 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__VOID()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99338
<ubotu> New bug: #99339 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed when installing the basic system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99339
<ubotu> New bug: #99340 in torcs (universe) "New Upstream release (v1.3) available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99340
<ubotu> New bug: #99341 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem-video-thumbnailer crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99341
<ubotu> New bug: #99342 in network-manager (main) "Slow networking with network-manager installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99342
<ubotu> New bug: #99343 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  package update-manager failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): installArchives() failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99343
<ubotu> New bug: #99344 in Ubuntu "missgestaltete zeile in quellliste" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99344
<tuxcrafter> hello guys
<tuxcrafter> i need some help with some bug tracking
<tuxcrafter> I have a possible hardware/kernel bug here
<tuxcrafter> i got made a script that will have a 100% sure, crash effect
<tuxcrafter> but now i want to get more information over the crash
<tuxcrafter> so i can triage the bug
<tuxcrafter> how do i get info about the instructions that are send to the cpu
<tuxcrafter> or other kernel modules
<JenFraggle> I'm trying to install bughelper and have got stuck.  Is this a suitable place to ask for help?  I'm following the wiki instructions
<tuxcrafter> this way i can see were it is going wrong by what hardware module and what instructions
<ubotu> New bug: #99345 in Ubuntu "PS/2 keyboard doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99345
<ubotu> New bug: #99346 in openoffice.org (main) "[feisty]  Ooo 2.2 wrong inactive "Copy" icon in Industrial icon theme" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99346
<ubotu> New bug: #99347 in Ubuntu "Can't do a SSH login with GUI" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99347
<ubotu> New bug: #99348 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem-video-thumbnailer crashed with SIGSEGV in decode_mb_cavlc()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99348
<thekorn> JenFraggle: may I help you with bughelper?
<JenFraggle> Thanks.  I've done the bzr checkout part and now have a bughelper.main directory but am not sure what to do next
<thekorn> JenFraggle: with that bzr checkout you got the source of bughelper, that's mainly for developing, if you "only" want to triage bugs you can also install the ubuntu-package "bughelper"
<thekorn> JenFraggle: there are 4 tools in the bughelper suite
<thekorn> * bugnumbers givs you a list of bugs
<thekorn> * bughelper searches for bugs with the help of clue-files
<thekorn> * bugxml helps you to create such clue-files
<JenFraggle> i'm using edgy, do i have to add a new repository as apt-get didn't find anything for bughelper
<thekorn> JenFraggle: oh, sorry the bughelper packege is only in feisty
<thekorn> so lets use your checkout!
<JenFraggle> i'm waiting for the stable release before going to feisty
<thekorn> that's ok.
<thekorn> do you have any question on bughelper?
<JenFraggle> how do i get it to work firstly
<JenFraggle> it just says when you run bughelper for the first time on the wiki, how?
<thekorn> just do ./bughelper in the bughelper.main directory
<tuxcrafter> i went to #kernel with the problem
<ubotu> New bug: #99349 in gnome-app-install (main) "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with NameError in description()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99349
<JenFraggle> done that, tried to do a search as per the wiki and got the message bughelper: command not found
<thekorn> you have to run "./bughelper" instead of "bughelper" in bughelper.main
<JenFraggle> thanks, looks like the wiki needs amending
<ubotu> New bug: #99330 in ubiquity (main) "Finnish translation in installer disk partitioning screen" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99330
<ubotu> New bug: #99350 in gnome-session (main) "Too many compiz process on login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99350
<ubotu> New bug: #99351 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crashes on package install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99351
<finalbeta> if I find a bug and have the same problem. I can put the status to confirmed right? Even if I can't find the exact cause or fix?
<thekorn> JenFraggle: yeah, thanks, will have a look at the wiki pages
<JenFraggle> thanks for your help
<thekorn> JenFraggle: thanks for using bughelper!
<ubotu> New bug: #99352 in Ubuntu "feisty+firefox+amd64+java=segfault" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99352
<ubotu> New bug: #99353 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99353
<ubotu> New bug: #99354 in Ubuntu "su returned with a error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99354
<ubotu> New bug: #99355 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99355
<ubotu> New bug: #99356 in Ubuntu "keyboard repeats keystrokes like tttthiiiiiiiiiiiissss" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99356
<ubotu> New bug: #99329 in udev (main) "[Feisty]  Udev & Palm" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99329
<ubotu> New bug: #99358 in serpentine (main) "Cache directory location unavailable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99358
<ubotu> New bug: #99359 in ppracer (universe) "planetpenguin-racer does not show text" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99359
<ubotu> New bug: #99360 in Ubuntu "Audio Channel not available for VOIP (Ekiga)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99360
<ubotu> New bug: #99362 in hal (main) "[apport]  hal-device-manager crashed with DBusException in __call__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99362
<ubotu> New bug: #99361 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-hwprobe.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99361
<ubotu> New bug: #99363 in gtk-qt-engine (main) "i18n for gtk-qt-engine broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99363
<ubotu> New bug: #99365 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "The hard disk is recognised as /dev/sda, but /dev/hda still exists and...." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99365
<ubotu> New bug: #99366 in Ubuntu "Feisty doesn't mount second LUKS volume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99366
<ubotu> New bug: #99367 in abiword (main) "abiword should support .otf fonts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99367
<ubotu> New bug: #99368 in firefox (main) "SVG rotation renderization broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99368
<ubotu> New bug: #99369 in kde-systemsettings (main) "Untranslateable strings in systemsettings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99369
<ubotu> New bug: #99371 in Ubuntu "non-free driver manager install the wrong driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99371
<ubotu> New bug: #99372 in gutenprint (main) "Driver for Epson Stylus printers not found in Kubuntu Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99372
* pochu waves
<ubotu> New bug: #99373 in Ubuntu "can't upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99373
<ubotu> New bug: #99374 in kdebase (main) "Untranslated strings in kcontrol" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99374
<ubotu> New bug: #99375 in Ubuntu "can't upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99375
<ubotu> New bug: #99377 in Ubuntu "firefox could not be maximized and could just be seen in the task panel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99377
<ubotu> New bug: #99376 in firefox (main) "Firefox closes and then opens the "restore session dialog"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99376
<ubotu> New bug: #99378 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in finishScreenDrawing()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99378
<ubotu> New bug: #99379 in Ubuntu "Beryl crash on Feisty Kubuntu (startup)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99379
<ubotu> New bug: #99380 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade Tool Crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99380
<ubotu> New bug: #99381 in kdelibs (main) "k3b freezes in uninterruptible state after latest KDE security update [USN 447-1] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99381
<ubotu> New bug: #99382 in mozilla-firefox-locale-all (main) "add romanian translation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99382
<ubotu> New bug: #99357 in restricted-manager "Window title not translated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99357
<ubotu> New bug: #99383 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "[apport]  gnome-cups-manager crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99383
<ubotu> New bug: #99384 in firefox (main) "Firefox pdf-download to NTFS will create renamed file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99384
<ubotu> New bug: #99385 in libxcb (main) "vmware reporting libxcb not found after upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99385
<ubotu> New bug: #99387 in gcj-4.1 (main) "[apport]  gij-4.1 crashed with SIGSEGV in vfprintf()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99387
<ubotu> New bug: #99388 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99388
<ubotu> New bug: #99386 in gnome-terminal (main) "dont store commands" [Low,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99386
<ubotu> New bug: #99389 in xine-ui (universe) "Using xine-ui fullscreen generates metacity warning" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99389
<ubotu> New bug: #99390 in Ubuntu "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99390
<ubotu> New bug: #99391 in gnome-media (main) "gnome-sound-recorder menu icon is small" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99391
<ubotu> New bug: #99392 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XPending()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99392
<ubotu> New bug: #99038 in vte (main) "Redraw trouble" [Low,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99038
<ubotu> New bug: #99396 in Ubuntu "gnome-screenshot crashed when screenshooting a pygame app" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99396
<ubotu> New bug: #99397 in util-vserver (universe) "[apport]  vserver-info crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99397
<ubotu> New bug: #99398 in hardinfo (universe) "[apport]  hardinfo crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99398
<ubotu> New bug: #99400 in usplash (main) "[apport]  usplash crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99400
<ubotu> New bug: #99399 in debian-installer (main) "Preseed from HTTP URL with parameters does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99399
<ubotu> New bug: #99405 in network-manager (main) "Must select wireless network while already connecting " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99405
<ubotu> New bug: #99401 in gnome-btdownload (main) "gnome-btdownload" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99401
<ubotu> New bug: #99404 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice 2.2: Template crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99404
<ubotu> New bug: #99406 in filezilla (universe) "[UVFe request]  filezilla 3.0.0~beta7-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99406
<ubotu> New bug: #99407 in xorg-server (main) "[apport]  Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99407
<ubotu> New bug: #99409 in update-manager (main) "Edgy->Feisty broken deps on openoffice l10n + u-m won't start anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99409
<ubotu> New bug: #99410 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99410
<ubotu> New bug: #99413 in update-manager (main) "Crash during upgrade from kubuntu 6.10 to 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99413
<ubotu> New bug: #99414 in lirc (main) "package request: lirc-modules " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99414
<ubotu> New bug: #99187 in firefox (main) "[feisty]  Firefox Crashed" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99187
<ubotu> New bug: #99412 in epiphany-browser (main) "[apport]  epiphany crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99412
<ubotu> New bug: #99415 in evolution (main) "[apport]  Evolution crashes after trying to reply to mailing list" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99415
<ubotu> New bug: #99417 in usplash (main) "[apport]  usplash crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99417
<ubotu> New bug: #99420 in Ubuntu "icon resolution too low in evolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99420
<ubotu> New bug: #99328 in firefox (main) "[feisty]  Firefox Crashed" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99328
<ubotu> New bug: #99419 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99419
<ubotu> New bug: #98681 in kdebase (main) "kdesktop screensavers don't work if dpms disabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98681
<ubotu> New bug: #99421 in Ubuntu "Data carry-over in disk manager within system settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99421
<ubotu> New bug: #99422 in Ubuntu "Libxcb-xlib error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99422
<ubotu> New bug: #99423 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  package update-manager failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:I wasn't able to locate file for the openoffice.org-style-crystal package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99423
<ubotu> New bug: #99424 in Ubuntu "Opera 9.10 Crash with Ubuntu 7.04 Beta(Herd6?)" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99424
<ubotu> New bug: #99425 in synaptic (main) "Install/uninstall progress dialogues violate HIG" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99425
<ubotu> New bug: #99426 in Ubuntu "panel properties issue with compiz: left orientation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99426
<ubotu> New bug: #99427 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99427
<ubotu> New bug: #99430 in Ubuntu "Wireless connection does not start automatically" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99430
<ubotu> New bug: #99431 in Ubuntu "Report a bug with firefox closed doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99431
<ubotu> New bug: #99429 in Ubuntu "libinstrudeo: merge with debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99429
<ubotu> New bug: #99433 in Ubuntu "nvu html editor is not in the repositories" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99433
<ubotu> New bug: #99434 in bandwidthd (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync bandwidthd (2.0.1+cvs20050208-11) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99434
<ubotu> New bug: #99435 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "A "java" loader script to apply some extra settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99435
<ubotu> New bug: #99432 in Ubuntu "wireless network not working now" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99432
<pochu> !info nvu feisty
<ubotu> Package nvu does not exist in feisty
<pochu> !info nvu
<ubotu> nvu: Complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0final-2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 8373 kB, installed size 26448 kB
<ubotu> New bug: #99436 in democracyplayer (universe) "[apport]  democracyplayer crashed with TypeError in __new__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99436
<ubotu> New bug: #99437 in util-linux (main) "umount: mount disagrees with the fstab" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99437
<ubotu> New bug: #99438 in xserver-xgl (universe) "xgl crashes when burning (closing) a window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99438
<ubotu> New bug: #99439 in initramfs-tools (main) "[feisty]  intermittent dropping to init shell" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99439
<ubotu> New bug: #99440 in Ubuntu "adept crasched while installing packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99440
<ubotu> New bug: #99441 in democracyplayer (universe) "[apport]  democracyplayer crashed with TypeError in __new__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99441
<ubotu> New bug: #99442 in Ubuntu "wireless device is sometimes eth1, sometimes wlan0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99442
<ubotu> New bug: #99444 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99444
<ubotu> New bug: #99446 in Ubuntu "Can't tell when various panel objects have keyboard focus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99446
<ubotu> New bug: #99443 in Ubuntu "can't open/click menu items in cinelerra" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99443
<ubotu> New bug: #99445 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "Java 6 and KDE integration" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99445
<thotz> pochu: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvu/+bug/60353 : nvu was removed from debian
<ubotu> Malone bug 60353 in nvu "Nvu's unofficial bug-fix release" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed] 
<pochu> hmm
<ubotu> New bug: #99447 in wengophone (universe) "[apport]  qtwengophone crashed with SIGSEGV in boost::signals::detail::call_notification::call_notification()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99447
<pochu> thotz: thanks :)
<thotz> pochu: no problem.
<ubotu> New bug: #99448 in k3b (main) "k3b 1.0: ripping dvd doesnt work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99448
<thotz> pochu: now I've found a better explanation of this problem -> http://forum.nvudev.org/viewtopic.php?t=6890  . for me it's clear. I thing 99447 is a duplicate of 60353. i'll add "needs-packaging"
<pochu> thotz: cool :)
<pochu> thotz: however, it seems that the alternative project is also a little forgotten
<ubotu> New bug: #99450 in control-center (main) "[apport]  gnome-sound-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in gst_pad_get_caps()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99450
<ubotu> New bug: #99449 in gnome-schedule (universe) "[apport]  gnome-schedule.py crashed with  SyntaxError in crontab()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99449
<ubotu> New bug: #99451 in update-manager (main) "update manager fails to complete update (kubuntu, edgy->feisty): missing packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99451
<ubotu> New bug: #99453 in kdepim (main) "kdepim exchange connector doesn't work in offline mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99453
<ubotu> New bug: #99454 in samba (main) "Pressing 'tab' on an empty line in rpcclient crashes it with a 'double free' error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99454
<ubotu> New bug: #99452 in vlc (universe) "vlc crashes when streaming a playlist with VOD via http-Interface" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99452
<ubotu> New bug: #99455 in update-manager (main) "Edgy->Feisty libssl prompts for services to be restarted (useless?)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99455
<ubotu> New bug: #99456 in gcc-4.1 (main) "ld can't find crt1.o" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99456
<ubotu> New bug: #99458 in ubiquity (main) "Grub installation should fail gracefully on errors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99458
<ubotu> New bug: #99457 in openoffice.org (main) "[apport]  soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in cppu_unsatisfied_iquery_msg() when using find in help" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99457
<ubotu> New bug: #99459 in sendmail (universe) "[feisty]  sendmail unable to automatically determine domain name" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99459
<ubotu> New bug: #99460 in wine (universe) "[apport]  wine-preloader crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99460
<ubotu> New bug: #99461 in evince (main) "Window manager warning generated starting evince" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99461
<ubotu> New bug: #99462 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99462
<ubotu> New bug: #99463 in ubuntu-docs (main) "Wrong reference to a button in add-applications" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99463
<ubotu> New bug: #99464 in Ubuntu "no "expose"-feature and 3d-cube in compiz" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99464
<ubotu> New bug: #99465 in Ubuntu "Restarting GDM (ctl+alt+bkspace) results in high cpu utilization" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99465
<ubotu> New bug: #99466 in cairo-clock (universe) "Window manager warning generated when moving cairo-clock" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99466
<ubotu> New bug: #99467 in mysql-admin (universe) "Mysql Admin Crashes changing field from text to smallint" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99467
<ubotu> New bug: #99468 in nvidia-kernel-common (restricted) "feisty, display fails when quitting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99468
<ubotu> New bug: #99469 in audacity (universe) "Audicatiy crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99469
<ubotu> New bug: #99470 in apache (universe) "I could not install apache" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99470
<ubotu> New bug: #99472 in mono (main) "Notification of crash after Ubuntu started" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99472
<ubotu> New bug: #99473 in ubuntu-docs (main) "Wrong reference in keeping-safe document" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99473
<ubotu> New bug: #99475 in pydict (universe) "[apport]  pydict-real crashed with File "/usr/bin/pydict-real", line 17" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99475
<ubotu> New bug: #99471 in nautilus (main) "[apport]  nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in _int_malloc()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99471
<ubotu> New bug: #99476 in ia32-libs (main) "should conflict on ia32-libs-openoffice.org" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99476
<Admiral_Chicago> bug #96929
<ubotu> Malone bug 96929 in firefox "Firefox plugin finder service not working" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96929
<ubotu> New bug: #99477 in debian-installer (main) "F6 doesn't give the selection for installing software in alternate CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99477
<ubotu> New bug: #99478 in evolution-jescs (universe) "[apport]  evolution-jescs crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99478
<ubotu> New bug: #99479 in Ubuntu "My UMTS modem stop working after last Edgy update to kernel 2.6.17-11-386" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99479
<ubotu> New bug: #99480 in ubuntu-docs (main) "Not translatable documents in (k)ubuntu-docs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99480
<ubotu> New bug: #99481 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel has invisible wall for moving program shortcuts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99481
<ubotu> New bug: #99483 in openoffice.org (main) "Enabling spell check in openoffice causes the active desktop to switch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99483
<ubotu> New bug: #99484 in rdiff-backup (main) "[apport]  rdiff-backup crashed with OSError in setdata()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99484
<ubotu> New bug: #99485 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-2.10 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99485
<ubotu> New bug: #99486 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "6.06 2.6.15-28-k7 does not support SMP" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99486
<ubotu> New bug: #99482 in desktop-effects (main) "Desktop-Effects does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99482
<ubotu> New bug: #99488 in qjackctl (universe) "[apport]  qjackctl crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99488
<ubotu> New bug: #99487 in update-manager (main) "OSError: [Errno 13]  Permission denied" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99487
<ubotu> New bug: #99490 in update-manager (main) "Edgy->Feisty libnfsidmap not upgraded" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99490
<ubotu> New bug: #99491 in python-central (main) "[apport]  pycentral crashed with AttributeError in remove()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99491
<ubotu> New bug: #99489 in avahi (main) "avahi-autoipd gives me an useless default route" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99489
<ubotu> New bug: #99492 in Ubuntu "How do I disable the Bouncing Cursor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99492
<ubotu> New bug: #99493 in gedit (main) "incoherent kyboard shortcuts in gedit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99493
<ubotu> New bug: #99494 in hotkey-setup (main) "recent hotkey-setup backup breaks my hotkeys" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99494
<ubotu> New bug: #99495 in fortune-mod (main) "Package fortune-mod suggests installing non-existing package xcontrib" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99495
<ubotu> New bug: #99496 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Please apply patch to support zd1211b wlan device on Asus A9Rp" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99496
<ubotu> New bug: #99497 in guessnet (universe) "[UVFe Sync Request]  guessnet 0.42-1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99497
<ubotu> New bug: #99499 in Ubuntu "xinerama makes kcontrol crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99499
<ubotu> New bug: #99498 in Ubuntu "Nautilus can't umount usb hd disk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99498
<ubotu> New bug: #99502 in Ubuntu "check-disk stops if laptop boots only with battery" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99502
<ubotu> New bug: #99501 in ppracer (universe) "[apport]  ppracer crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99501
<cypher1> bug 66637
<ubotu> Malone bug 66637 in util-linux "After running mkswap, swap space is discarded, system fails to hibernate (invalid swap signature)" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/66637
<ubotu> New bug: #99503 in gaphor (universe) "[apport]  gaphor crashed with TypeError: Cannot create a consistent method resolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99503
<shawarma> &win 4
<ubotu> New bug: #99504 in qalculate-gtk (universe) "[apport]  qalculate-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV in _gtk_marshal_BOOLEAN__BOXED()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99504
<ubotu> New bug: #99505 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[apport]  gnome-power-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in XInternAtom()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99505
<ubotu> New bug: #99506 in beryl-core (universe) "on system boot and gdm login, beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in finishScreenDrawing()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99506
<ubotu> New bug: #99507 in dia (main) "eps export broken (0.96.1-0ubuntu1)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99507
<ubotu> New bug: #99508 in compiz (main) "Window titlebar displayed not right with compiz enabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99508
<AlessandroD> hey..
<JenFraggle> hi
<AlessandroD> My keyboard layout isn't available by default on Ubuntu: I have to download some files from http://tecladobrasileiro.com.br/, install them and then manually change the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file... What should I do if I wish that my keyboard layout is available by default?
<AlessandroD> The layout itself is a variation of Dvorak, but for Brazilian Portuguese... it's called BR-Nativo
<AlessandroD> You can see it at http://tecladobrasileiro.com.br/
<AlessandroD> I though abaout reporting a bug, bug I'm not sure of what package it should be reported into..
<ubotu> New bug: #99510 in wpasupplicant (main) "[apport]  wpa_supplicant crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99510
<shawarma> AlessandroD: xkeyboard-config
<ubotu> New bug: #99512 in update-manager "Update manager problem (denied permission)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99512
<ubotu> New bug: #99511 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "remove scripts mention lilo" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99511
<ubotu> New bug: #99513 in gnome-vfs2 (main) "[apport]  gnome-vfs-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99513
<ubotu> New bug: #99514 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "[apport]  java crashed with SIGSEGV in os::is_first_C_frame()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99514
<shawarma> AlessandroD: You should report the bug against xkeyboard-config, I think.
<ubotu> New bug: #99515 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kdm crashed with SIGSEGV in _pam_free_data()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99515
<pochu> bug 93636
<ubotu> Malone bug 93636 in network-manager "[regression]  breaks static ipv6 setup" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93636
<ubotu> New bug: #99516 in xorg (main) "Video resolution problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99516
<ubotu> New bug: #99518 in gnome-terminal (main) "[apport]  gnome-terminal.wrapper crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_draw_pixbuf()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99518
<ubotu> New bug: #99517 in audacity (universe) "[apport]  audacity crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99517
<ubotu> New bug: #99520 in kde-guidance (main) "hard crash on resume from suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99520
<ubotu> New bug: #99393 in vmware-player (multiverse) "VMware Player 1.0.3" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99393
<ubotu> New bug: #99521 in baobab (universe) "baobab is confused by bind mounts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99521
<danohuiginn> When I set importance in LP, should it be relative to the package or to Ubuntu as a whole?
<danohuiginn> i.e if a bug totally breaks an package that nobody uses, does that make it 'important'?
<ubotu> New bug: #99523 in gnome-osd (universe) "gnomeosd crashed on an application (using gnomeosd) exit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99523
<ubotu> New bug: #99522 in synaptic (main) "Synaptic child window has "Unititled window" as its title" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99522
<ubotu> New bug: #99524 in acpid (main) "[apport]  package acpid failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99524
<ubotu> New bug: #99525 in language-pack-gnome-pt-base (main) "Can't install Portuguese Language gnome " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99525
<ubotu> New bug: #99215 in xfce4 (universe) "Mistake in swedish translation of Xfce settings manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99215
<ubotu> New bug: #99526 in kdenetwork (main) "Kopete crashes as soon as I try to share a webcam" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99526
<ubotu> New bug: #99528 in Ubuntu "Mouse unusably slow when there is a lot of IO" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99528
<ubotu> New bug: #99529 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99529
<ubotu> New bug: #99530 in compiz (main) "Compiz crashes after clicking "GL Desktop" in gnome-control-center" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99530
<ubotu> New bug: #99531 in gnomebaker (universe) "Crashed when dragging a file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99531
<ubotu> New bug: #99532 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  update-notifier crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99532
<ubotu> New bug: #99533 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  update-notifier crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99533
<ubotu> New bug: #99534 in geany (universe) "[apport]  geany crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99534
<ubotu> New bug: #99535 in kubuntu-default-settings (main) "[Suggestion] Change the list of Adblock filters" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99535
<ubotu> New bug: #99536 in mythtv (multiverse) "mythbackend crashed on login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99536
<ubotu> New bug: #99537 in command-not-found (main) "command-not-found: gftp-common is not the right package to install gftp" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99537
<ubotu> New bug: #99538 in Ubuntu "Feisty usb stick Cannot eject volume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99538
<ubotu> New bug: #99539 in klamav (universe) "[apport]  klamav crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99539
<ubotu> New bug: #99543 in destar (universe) "destar isnt installable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99543
<ubotu> New bug: #99540 in thunar (main) "thunar's left pane goes crazy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99540
<ubotu> New bug: #99541 in Ubuntu "wired network won't connect unless plugged in at startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99541
<ubotu> New bug: #99542 in Ubuntu "Install from Alternate CD stalls" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99542
<ubotu> New bug: #99547 in module-init-tools (main) "[apport]  depmod crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99547
<ubotu> New bug: #99546 in vbetool (main) "weather applet crashes on logout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99546
<ubotu> New bug: #99549 in Ubuntu "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99549
<ubotu> New bug: #99550 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  guidance-power-manager.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99550
<ubotu> New bug: #99544 in openoffice.org (main) "[apport]  package openoffice.org-common failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99544
<ubotu> New bug: #99545 in autodia (universe) "dia not opening autodia files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99545
<AlessandroD> hey..
<AlessandroD> I've been here earlier bug my Internet connection went down... My problem is that Ubuntu doesn't have by default my keyboard layout, so I have to install the file manually after downloading it and then edit some /etc/X11/xorg.conf lines... My question was what should I do if I want my keyboard layout to be on the default ubuntu distribution... The keyboard layout can be seen in tecladobrasileiro.com.br
<AlessandroD> *but
<ubotu> New bug: #99555 in Ubuntu "USB Driver Bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99555
<ubotu> New bug: #99557 in banshee (universe) "[apport]  banshee.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in mono_jit_info_table_find()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99557
<AlessandroD> ...
<MighMoS> AlessandroD: Have you submitted a bug report?  That can be used as an official tracker
<ubotu> New bug: #99548 in ubiquity (main) "ubiquity user migration on vista partition (feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99548
<ubotu> New bug: #99558 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in initPluginForDisplay()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99558
<ubotu> New bug: #99559 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99559
<ubotu> New bug: #99560 in libxcb (main) "vmware does not run on feisty because of assertion failure in libxcb" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99560
<ubotu> New bug: #99561 in compiz (main) "failed to enable 3d desktop effects" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99561
<ubotu> New bug: #99562 in compiz (main) "failed to enable 3d desktop effects" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99562
<ubotu> New bug: #99566 in Ubuntu "kdinit error message on initio. looks nothing crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99566
<ubotu> New bug: #99567 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem-plugin-viewer crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_check()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99567
<ubotu> New bug: #99568 in Ubuntu "flash player mounts as read only files system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99568
<ubotu> New bug: #99569 in Ubuntu "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV.  Just tried to load gl desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99569
<ubotu> New bug: #99570 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV in Arts::Dispatcher::terminate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99570
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-04-01
<ubotu> New bug: #99571 in beryl-core (universe) "Beryl crashes on low battery shutdown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99571
<ubotu> New bug: #99572 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99572
<ubotu> New bug: #99573 in pam (main) "[apport]  pam_getenv crashed with SIGSEGV in Perl_pregcomp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99573
<ubotu> New bug: #99574 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim-url-handler crashed with Error in __call__()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99574
<ubotu> New bug: #99575 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem-plugin-viewer crashed with SIGSEGV in totem_statusbar_set_text()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99575
<ubotu> New bug: #99576 in samba (main) "startup conflict between samba and vmware -- a bug?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99576
<ubotu> New bug: #99577 in Ubuntu "network manager don't  hold on to my wireless network" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99577
<ubotu> New bug: #99578 in Ubuntu "Can't get aptitude to access universe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99578
<ubotu> New bug: #99579 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-2.10 crashed with SIGSEGV in html_object_change_set()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99579
<ubotu> New bug: #99580 in gnome-panel (main) "beryl incomplete" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99580
<ubotu> New bug: #99564 in gnome-system-tools (main) "system crashed with usb wifi interface ralink evo-w54usb  (dup-of: 99563)" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99564
<ubotu> New bug: #99581 in libxcb (main) "[feisty]  Missing 32-bit libxcb.so and libxcb-xlib.so in 64-bit Fiesty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99581
<ubotu> New bug: #99582 in photoprint (universe) "[apport]  photoprint crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_start_main()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99582
<ubotu> New bug: #99583 in gnome-panel (main) "Beryl and Starterbar clash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99583
<ubotu> New bug: #99584 in alsa-utils (main) "Alsa Soundcard Detection Problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99584
<ubotu> New bug: #99585 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Wirless stopped working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99585
<ubotu> New bug: #99587 in beryl-settings (universe) "[apport]  beryl-settings crashed with SIGSEGV in KIPC::sendMessageAll()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99587
<ubotu> New bug: #99553 in sound-juicer (main) "[apport]  sound-juicer crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99553
<ubotu> New bug: #99588 in firefox (main) "firefox has crashed 3/4times consecutively for no apparent reason" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99588
<ubotu> New bug: #99589 in banshee (universe) "Banshee crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99589
<ubotu> New bug: #99590 in zapping (universe) "[apport]  zapping crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_widget_set_sensitive()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99590
<ubotu> New bug: #99591 in update-manager (main) "Distribution Upgrade crash during cleanup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99591
<ubotu> New bug: #99592 in update-manager (main) "Upgrader Crashed dialog, link to file bug doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99592
<ubotu> New bug: #99594 in ubiquity (main) "Installer/partitioner crashes [feisty beta] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99594
<ubotu> New bug: #99595 in Ubuntu "Panel buttonshow desktop does not display windows again after activity" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99595
<ubotu> New bug: #99596 in gnome-terminal (main) "Color scheme change in gnome-terminal hides text" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99596
<ubotu> New bug: #99597 in Ubuntu "NetworkManager detects networks but does not connect (RaLink 2500)." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99597
<ubotu> New bug: #99551 in hardinfo (universe) "hardinfo crashes on kernel modules request" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99551
<ubotu> New bug: #99598 in gnome-media (main) "[apport]  gnome-volume-control crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99598
<ubotu> New bug: #99599 in Ubuntu "Upgrade tool to Feisty crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99599
<pochu> good night bugfighters!
<ubotu> New bug: #99394 in drbd8 (universe) "drbd 7+8 missing kernel support " [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99394
<ubotu> New bug: #99411 in timidity (universe) "i" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99411
<ubotu> New bug: #99600 in xserver-xgl (universe) "XGL crashes upon playing a video with XINE in OpenGL mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99600
<ubotu> New bug: #96090 in klamav (universe) "[apport]  klamav crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96090
<ubotu> New bug: #99601 in acpi (main) "ACPI_PROCFS is deprecated, but suspend breaks without it." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99601
<ubotu> New bug: #99602 in Ubuntu "synaptic crashes on first startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99602
<ubotu> New bug: #99603 in f-spot (main) "full-screen doesnt "zoom" images properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99603
<ubotu> New bug: #99604 in f-spot (main) "no way to set delay on slideshow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99604
<ubotu> New bug: #99605 in amsn (universe) "amsn sounds don't play while playing something else" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99605
<ubotu> New bug: #99606 in f-spot (main) "fullscreen doesnt show the pics selected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99606
<ubotu> New bug: #99607 in gnome-power-manager (main) "power management applet fails to detect batter after suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99607
<ubotu> New bug: #99608 in Ubuntu "inconsistency: reboot command and CTRL+ALT+DEL" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99608
<ubotu> New bug: #99609 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in initPluginForDisplay()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99609
<makkk> hi, i think i'm running into a bug. i'm new to trying to figure out where the problem lies.
<makkk> it is a problem with Xorg eventually taking up close to 100% cpu. if someone is willing, i would appreciate some help
<jjesse> makkk: did you file a bug on launchpad?
<jjesse> i'm probablly not the best one to figure it out
<makkk> oh ok. no, I haven't. I'm new to the whole thing
<ubotu> New bug: #99610 in Ubuntu "boot spash off centre during boot and shutdown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99610
<ubotu> New bug: #99611 in f-spot (main) "F-Spot crashes when I remove "pics without tag" filter" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99611
<ubotu> New bug: #99612 in wine (universe) "[apport]  wine-preloader crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99612
<ubotu> New bug: #99614 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99614
<ubotu> New bug: #99615 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99615
<ubotu> New bug: #99616 in hardinfo (universe) "hardinfo crashes on cpu sha1 test on amd64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99616
<ubotu> New bug: #99565 in Ubuntu "password authentication bug" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99565
<ubotu> New bug: #99617 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in wnck_workspace_get_width()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99617
<ubotu> New bug: #99324 in alsa-utils (main) "mislabeled volume controls (hda-intel)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99324
<ubotu> New bug: #99332 in Ubuntu "apt cannot find its database" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99332
<crimsun> makkk: do you still need assistance filing the bug?
<ubotu> New bug: #99618 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 (main) "Booting Feisty CD Produces Blank Screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99618
<ubotu> New bug: #99619 in Ubuntu ""Restart" option doesn't restart computer - Feisty Fawn" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99619
<ubotu> New bug: #99620 in Ubuntu "Breadcrumbs in Navigator won't navigate back via My Computer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99620
<ubotu> New bug: #99621 in beagle (main) "[apport]  BeagleDaemon.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in mono_jit_info_table_find()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99621
<ubotu> New bug: #99622 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99622
<ubotu> New bug: #99623 in Ubuntu "Gnome panel overlaps the expanded drawer from another panel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99623
<ubotu> New bug: #99624 in libupnp (universe) "upnpd returned error exit status 1 while installing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99624
<ubotu> New bug: #99625 in Ubuntu "caps as additional ctrl key just disables caps on g4 powerbook 12"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99625
<ubotu> New bug: #99629 in totem (main) "totem crashed without being open" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99629
<ubotu> New bug: #99627 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "nvidia mx4000 driver problem, gdm not start " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99627
<ubotu> New bug: #99628 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99628
<ubotu> New bug: #99626 in deskbar-applet (main) "deskbar-applet does not display folders in live search results (with either or both extension enabled)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99626
<ubotu> New bug: #99632 in zatacka (universe) "[Sync Request]  zatacka 0.1.7-0.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99632
<ubotu> New bug: #99633 in fmit (universe) "[apport]  fmit crashed with SIGSEGV in QObject::activate_signal()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99633
<ubotu> New bug: #99331 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Hwinfo: segmentation fault" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99331
<ubotu> New bug: #99634 in emacs-snapshot (universe) "Please move cperl micro-docs to top of the cperl-mode.el file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99634
<ubotu> New bug: #99635 in acpi-support (main) "System resumes immediately after hibernate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99635
<ubotu> New bug: #99636 in scummvm (universe) "[apport]  scummvm crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99636
<ubotu> New bug: #99637 in openoffice.org (main) "Font colour icon in -human icons is mushy and indistinct" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99637
<ubotu> New bug: #99638 in gnome-utils (main) "Screenshot application crashed after saving png - Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99638
<ubotu> New bug: #99639 in Ubuntu "openoffice draw not in menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99639
<ubotu> New bug: #99641 in Ubuntu "can only download one torrent at a time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99641
<ubotu> New bug: #99642 in apport (main) "apport eats bug summaries with quotes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99642
<ubotu> New bug: #99554 in samba (main) "samba not working" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99554
<ubotu> New bug: #99643 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99643
<ubotu> New bug: #99644 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in wnck_window_get_actions()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99644
<ubotu> New bug: #99645 in Ubuntu "console fonts are too large i915" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99645
<ubotu> New bug: #99647 in gnome-screensaver (main) "gnome-screensaver does not reliably allow login after suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99647
<ubotu> New bug: #99648 in Ubuntu "MMC/SD memory card reader does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99648
<ubotu> New bug: #99649 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99649
<ubotu> New bug: #99650 in compiz (main) "compiz cube only has one desktop enabled by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99650
<ubotu> New bug: #99651 in Ubuntu "WPC11 v. 4 wireless PCMCIA card does not function, and wlan* is missing." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99651
<ubotu> New bug: #99652 in p7zip (universe) "7zr crash when compressing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99652
<zyga> hello
<zyga> I'd like to as for advice
<zyga> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/command-not-found/+bug/99537
<ubotu> Malone bug 99537 in command-not-found "command-not-found: gftp-common is not the right package to install gftp" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<zyga> gftp-common has a wrongly declared architecture
<zyga> and bad dependencies
<zyga> should I close this bug and file a bug for the 'gftp' package?
<ubotu> New bug: #99653 in firefox (main) "Random FireFox Crash 2.0.0.3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99653
<Mithrandir> zyga: reject the c-n-f task and open a task on gftp so it's possible to understand what's happening.  However, it might be that it doesn't depend on gftp-gtk | gftp-text to avoid circular deps.
<ubotu> New bug: #99655 in pango-libthai (main) "pango-libthai ships nothing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99655
<ubotu> New bug: #99656 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99656
<ubotu> New bug: #99657 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes while filling a formulary" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99657
<ubotu> New bug: #99659 in hal (main) "no sound from my Dell Dimension 9100" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99659
<ubotu> New bug: #99658 in vlc (universe) "can't start in App menu,$ wxvlc ,it start in the second skin,after play,crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99658
<ubotu> New bug: #99660 in ubiquity "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99660
<ubotu> New bug: #99663 in xorg-server (main) "[apport]  Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV in SavageGEReset()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99663
<ubotu> New bug: #99662 in gdm (main) "I was just logging in" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99662
<ubotu> New bug: #99661 in firefox (main) "Firefox Crashed clening sensetivedata" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99661
<ubotu> New bug: #99664 in gnash (universe) "[apport]  gnash crashed with SIGSEGV in gnash::XML::cloneNode()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99664
<ubotu> New bug: #99665 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99665
<ubotu> New bug: #99666 in mldonkey (universe) "[apport]  mlnet crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99666
<ubotu> New bug: #99667 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in xcb_poll_for_event()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99667
<ubotu> New bug: #99668 in Ubuntu "Cannot update virus signatures in Clam Virus Scanner" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99668
<ubotu> New bug: #99669 in vbetool (main) "[apport]  vbetool crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99669
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: ping?
<ubotu> New bug: #99670 in democracyplayer (universe) "https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/democracyplayer/+filebug/aEXNTvwt58Cb3eZNSBUqqBGD3pk (dup-of: 81798)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99670
<tokj> ?
<ubotu> New bug: #99671 in exaile (universe) "[apport]  exaile.py crashed with TypeError in update_rating()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99671
<ubotu> New bug: #99672 in compiz-extra (main) "compiz.real crashed after install of compiz-extra (dup-of: 97661)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99672
<ubotu> New bug: #99673 in beryl-core (universe) "beryrl, white screen after minimizing window or showing desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99673
<ubotu> New bug: #99674 in language-pack-kde-pl (main) "Broken polish translation in Adept Notifier" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99674
<ubotu> New bug: #99675 in gnome-power-manager (main) "System incredibly slow after suspend, refuses to restart" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99675
<ubotu> New bug: #99676 in beryl-settings-simple (universe) "[apport]  beryl-settings-simple crashed with IOError in __init__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99676
<ubotu> New bug: #99677 in gforge (universe) "Dependency libapache2-mod-php4 no longer in feisty (dup-of: 96380)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99677
<ubotu> New bug: #99679 in Ubuntu "PS3 Live CD doesn't have otheros included" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99679
<ubotu> New bug: #99678 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  package update-manager failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:? ?? ? ????????? ?????????? ???? ?????? exaile. ??? ????? ????????, ??? ??? ???????? ??????? ????????? ???? ?????." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99678
<pochu> LoL :)
<ubotu> New bug: #99680 in dash (main) "/bin/sh links to /bin/dash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99680
<ubotu> New bug: #99682 in gok (universe) "Unexpected gok crash directly after login (dup-of: 99681)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99682
<ubotu> New bug: #99681 in gok (universe) "Unexpected gok crash directly after login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99681
<ubotu> New bug: #99191 in system-config-printer (main) "[apport]  system-config-printer.py crashed with TypeError in on_tvSMBBrowser_cursor_changed() (dup-of: 65384)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99191
<pochu> hey thekorn :)
<thekorn> morning pochu
<pochu> thekorn: I implemented -C in bugnumbers :)
<thekorn> pochu: yeaha! it looks fine so far, will test it, so we can upload it today!
<pochu> cool :)
<ubotu> New bug: #99686 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99686
<thekorn> pochu: my personal opinion on the help-screen:
<thekorn> I would like to change [-C]  into [--closed] 
<thekorn> we should use this long options whenever possible
<pochu> thekorn: yeah
<pochu> thekorn: though --closed is also valid, right?
<pochu> (haven't tried it)
<ubotu> New bug: #99683 in Ubuntu "remount after unmount of USB-disk feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99683
<ubotu> New bug: #99684 in firefox (main) "Backspace key not ignored rather than displaying previous url in Firefox 2.0.0.3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99684
<pochu> thekorn: but it seems reasonably, if you're going to commit, feel free to change it! :)
<thekorn> it's valid, but havin [-c]  in one line and [-C]  in the other
<thekorn> it looks strange
<thekorn> and not very userfriendly
<pochu> thekorn: yeah, you're right
<ubotu> New bug: #99688 in liferea (main) "Liferea crashes always with SIGSEGV when selecting an item (dup-of: 98861)" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99688
<ubotu> New bug: #99685 in update-manager (main) "update manager crashes when clearing old version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99685
<ubotu> New bug: #99689 in amsn (universe) "[apport]  amsn crashed with SIGSEGV in Tcl_CreateTimerHandler()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99689
<ubotu> New bug: #99690 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes on Gtk theme change" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99690
<thekorn> pochu: commited and uploaded
<pochu> thekorn: cool! :)
<pochu> thekorn: then I'm going to fix bug 99586 :)
<ubotu> Malone bug 99586 in bughelper "RFE: Add -d --duplicates to bughelper" [Wishlist,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99586
<thekorn> pochu: nice
<pochu> thekorn: do you think bug 85152 should be a 0.2 blocker?
<ubotu> Malone bug 85152 in bughelper "<op bin="not">Text</op> doesn't exclude bugs containing 'Text'" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85152
* thekorn kicks launchpad for being so slow
<pochu> hehe
<thekorn> why are they using https for every page ?
<pochu> dunno
<thekorn> pochu: i will have a look at 85152 after lunch.
<pochu> thekorn: cool :)
<pochu> thekorn: and I'll have a look at bug 79136 this evening/night
<ubotu> Malone bug 79136 in bughelper "RFE: Last comment by <LP ID>" [Wishlist,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79136
<thekorn> I'm not sure if that has been already fixed by daniel
<lifeless> because session ids over http can be sniffed and we dont have a good model yet to allow only mutating actions to require https
<ubotu> New bug: #99691 in slune (universe) "[apport]  slune crashed with  SyntaxError in sound()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99691
<lifeless> *and* prevent session ids being sniffed during the http traffic section
<thekorn> lifeless: thanks for your information
<pochu> thekorn: I'm off now, will be back this evening/night
<pochu> see you!
<ubotu> New bug: #99692 in bash (main) "bash crash report" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99692
<ubotu> New bug: #99693 in knetworkmanager (main) "knetworkmanager icon weirdness after resume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99693
<ubotu> New bug: #99694 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus crash during drag/drop of files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99694
<ubotu> New bug: #99696 in gmail-notify (universe) "gmail-notify crashes on start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99696
<ubotu> New bug: #99697 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  Windows DiscTree (start.exe) displays ubuntu 6.06" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99697
<ubotu> New bug: #99695 in sensors-applet (universe) "[apport]  sensors-applet crashed with SIGSEGV in panel_applet_gconf_get_int()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99695
<ubotu> New bug: #99654 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" (dup-of: 97661)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99654
<ubotu> New bug: #99699 in ekiga (main) "ekiga hangs after a few minutes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99699
<ubotu> New bug: #99698 in update-manager (main) "Kubuntu 7.04 Upgrade Tool crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99698
<ubotu> New bug: #99700 in Ubuntu "Feisty: external USB drive only mounts once" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99700
<ubotu> New bug: #99701 in gs-esp (main) "gs-esp segfaults while trying to print a webpage from konqueror" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99701
<ubotu> New bug: #99702 in xorg-server (main) "[apport]  Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99702
<ubotu> New bug: #99704 in hal (main) "Hardware Information crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99704
<ubotu> New bug: #99707 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV in pkgDepCache::ActionGroup::ActionGroup()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99707
<thotz> question: when there's a crash I can find the crash file in ???
<thekorn> thotz: in  /var/crash I think
<thotz> thekorn: thanks. this is correct.
<ubotu> New bug: #99706 in xchat-gnome (main) "[apport]  xchat-gnome crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99706
<ubotu> New bug: #99705 in gnome-applets (main) "[apport]  charpick_applet2 crashed with SIGSEGV in pango_layout_get_iter()" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99705
<ubotu> New bug: #99709 in Ubuntu "xsane bad scan with hp 2200C" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99709
<ubotu> New bug: #99710 in hubackup (universe) "[apport]  hubackup crashed with AttributeError in nextPhase()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99710
<ubotu> New bug: #99711 in beagle (main) "[apport]  DocExtractor.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99711
<ubotu> New bug: #99712 in firefox (main) "[feisty]  Firefox Crashed [@ nsTextFrame::MeasureText] " [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99712
<bdmurray> Hobbsee: pong
<ubotu> New bug: #99713 in Ubuntu "(Un)Plugin palm usb cable to pc randomly freeze system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99713
<jmi> hi - mono-xsp2 fails to install properly on Feisty (i386). Should I be reporting this in launchpad, or is there somewhere particular for beta releases?
<mr_pouit> jmi: in Launchpad please
<jmi> mr_pouit: thank you
<ubotu> New bug: #99716 in firefox (main) "[feisty]  Firefox Crashed" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99716
<ubotu> New bug: #99717 in openoffice.org-l10n (main) "[apport]  package openoffice.org-help-en-us failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99717
<ubotu> New bug: #99715 in Ubuntu "k3b crash pc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99715
<ubotu> New bug: #99719 in firefox (main) "[edgy]  Firefox crash" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99719
<ubotu> New bug: #99714 in exaile "exaile's shuffle mode doesn't work correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99714
<ubotu> New bug: #99718 in ubuntu-meta (main) "ubuntu-desktop should not depend on nautilus-sendto" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99718
<ubotu> New bug: #99720 in hugin (universe) "PTStitcher dies with illegal-instruction" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99720
<ubotu> New bug: #99721 in Ubuntu "jpeg preview in nautilus not refreshed when reload button pressed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99721
<ubotu> New bug: #99722 in prevu (universe) "[apport]  prevu crashed with NoBuildEnvironment in check_builder()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99722
<ubotu> New bug: #99723 in Ubuntu "adept manager shows bad description for package mozilla-firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99723
<ubotu> New bug: #99724 in comix (universe) "[apport]  comix crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_file_info_get_is_folder()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99724
<ubotu> New bug: #99725 in Ubuntu "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99725
<ubotu> New bug: #99631 in firefox (main) "[feisty]  Firefox Crashed -- libflashplayer" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99631
<ubotu> New bug: #99728 in Ubuntu "TV card detected, but just video, no audio." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99728
<ubotu> New bug: #99729 in compiz (main) "Evince breaks window border with desktop effects enabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99729
<ubotu> New bug: #99730 in Ubuntu "Update Manager - Open office update failed to fetch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99730
<ubotu> New bug: #99732 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "ipw3945 radio kill switch on when returning from suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99732
<ubotu> New bug: #99734 in evolution (main) "Evolution crashed on desktop theme change (dup-of: 85159)" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99734
<ubotu> New bug: #99733 in vbetool (main) "[apport]  vbetool crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99733
<ubotu> New bug: #99735 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  Sound glitches and clicks with Intel  82801G in some applications" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99735
<ubotu> New bug: #99736 in nautilus (main) "Over-optimistic detection of file type" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99736
<ubotu> New bug: #99740 in compiz (main) "Firefox problems with desktop-effects" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99740
<ubotu> New bug: #99741 in ktorrent (main) "[apport]  ktorrent crashed with signal 7 in memcpy()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99741
<ubotu> New bug: #99742 in update-manager (main) "crash at 98% compeletion (dup-of: 99380)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99742
<ubotu> New bug: #99743 in emacs21 (main) "[apport]  emacs21-x crashed with SIGSEGV"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99743
<linuxero> hello?
<linuxero> i have a bug with feisty fawn
<ubotu> New bug: #99744 in gnome-media (main) "[apport]  gstreamer-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in gst_pad_get_caps() (dup-of: 89130)" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99744
<linuxero> hello?
<linuxero> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/78037
<ubotu> Malone bug 78037 in network-manager "rt2500 in feisty: problem & solution" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<linuxero> jajajaja ubotu yes this bug!
<linuxero> there is solution for that failure?
<ubotu> New bug: #99746 in gnome-media (main) "[apport]  gnome-volume-control crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 82077)" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99746
<ubotu> New bug: #99745 in sagcad (universe) "[apport]  sagcad crashed with SIGSEGV in ellipse_search()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99745
<ubotu> New bug: #99753 in gnome-app-install (main) "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with NameError in description()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99753
<ubotu> New bug: #99754 in Ubuntu "Feisty will not start large programs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99754
<ubotu> New bug: #99755 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "regression: Keyboard + Synaptic Touchpad randomly do not return from suspend on Dell 640m" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99755
<ubotu> New bug: #99758 in archmage (universe) "crash on one chm file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99758
<ubotu> New bug: #99759 in firefox (main) "Malware in Firefox?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99759
<ubotu> New bug: #99762 in firefox (main) "[feisty]  Firefox Crashed -- libflashplayer" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99762
<ubotu> New bug: #99763 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in gaim_find_buddy()" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99763
<ubotu> New bug: #99765 in openoffice.org (main) "New Document icon is fuzzy in openoffice styles Human and Tango" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99765
<ubotu> New bug: #99770 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-xml crashed with IndexError in xorgconf()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99770
<ubotu> New bug: #99767 in compiz-extra (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99767
<ubotu> New bug: #99766 in update-manager (main) "Upgrades downloaded, but failed to complete" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99766
<ubotu> New bug: #99772 in gaim (main) "GAIM suddenly crashes even when chatting, even when not. Using MSN protocol. @ Ubuntu 6.10." [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99772
<ubotu> New bug: #99771 in update-manager (main) "update manager not running after upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99771
<ubotu> New bug: #99775 in Ubuntu "Wireless card does not work out of the box (Intel 3945)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99775
<ubotu> New bug: #99774 in multisync (universe) "[apport]  multisync crashed with SIGSEGV in irmc_obex_connect()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99774
<ubotu> New bug: #99777 in update-manager (main) "Error to upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04(beta)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99777
<ubotu> New bug: #99778 in celestia (universe) "[apport]  celestia-gnome crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99778
<ubotu> New bug: #99776 in apport (main) "received apport crash notification after firefox crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99776
<ubotu> New bug: #99783 in update-manager (main) "Distribution Upgrade Aborts on Corrupted Filesystem Tarfile" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99783
<ubotu> New bug: #99781 in linux-meta (main) "keyboard.c:  hundreds of megs  useless warnings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99781
<ubotu> New bug: #99782 in Ubuntu "geforce 6400 go + compiz or beryl = very very low performance" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99782
<ubotu> New bug: #99791 in Ubuntu "Realtek network card installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99791
<ubotu> New bug: #99790 in Ubuntu "Unable to utilize keyboard on Blade 100" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99790
<ubotu> New bug: #99780 in ddns3-client (universe) "ddns3-client fails to install on fiesty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99780
<ubotu> New bug: #99789 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  fakenes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99789
<ubotu> New bug: #99788 in wpasupplicant (main) "[apport]  wpa_supplicant crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99788
<ubotu> New bug: #99786 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99786
<ubotu> New bug: #99793 in Ubuntu "updater not logged" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99793
<ubotu> New bug: #99792 in zope2.9 (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync zope2.9 (2.9.6-4etch1) from Debian testing (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99792
<ubotu> New bug: #99794 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  guidance-power-manager.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99794
<ubotu> New bug: #99795 in heimdal (universe) "heimdal uses wrong path to ldapi-socket" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99795
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-03-24
<askand> Can someone please assign bug 196021 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196021 in bash "include bash-completion by default in hardy" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196021
<ScottK3> To whom do you think it should be assigned?
<ScottK2> askand: ^^^
<askand> ScottK2: Good question..I'm not very good at this.. everything I know is that it would be good if this bug was solved and that is always easier if it is assigned to the right people :)
<ScottK2> askand: I can understand that feeling, but unless you are someone's boss, assigning them work is generally considered rude.  There are lots of bugs it would be 'good' to solve, but we have more bugs than we have developers.  This is unless a team has a policy about assignments (Kernel team has such a policy, but that's not applicable to this bug).
<askand> ScottK2: I see :) Yea I kind of hoped someone else was rude enough ;)
<JohnPhy1> is there any talk of delaying hardy in the way dapper was delayed?  there seem to be quite a few bugs left to work out/solve.
<ScottK2> askand: That sort of rudeness is actually a pretty good way to ensure a bug won't get fixed.
<secretlondon> does anyone know the bug number for today's lang pack bug?
<greg-g> secretlondon: bug 205440
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205440 in language-pack-en "package language-pack-en 1:8.04+20080308 failed to install/upgrade: Versuche, »/usr/share/locale-langpack/en_GB/LC_MESSAGES/shared-mime-info.mo« zu überschreiben, welches auch in Paket language-pack-gnome-en ist" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205440
<greg-g> and go for it, I already had like 5 of them today :)
 * secretlondon thanks greg_g
<greg-g> :)
<secretlondon> 21 dupes!
<greg-g> in 17 hours
<secretlondon> so not that bad
<secretlondon> prob because it's easter
<greg-g> yeah, comparatively speaking I suppose.  I was waiting for more since the beta is out and it brings in everyone
<greg-g> good point
<greg-g> one more
<secretlondon> you beat me to it!
<secretlondon> I got the chinese one though ;)
<greg-g> ;)
<greg-g> I need to ask dholbach about the teams thing in the 5-a-day stats.  some people listed two teams after their name, and one person listed themselves twice but with two different teams.  I know that the first case doesn't work (only the first is recognized, at least for me) but I'm wondering if he wants to support this feature or not.
<JohnPhy1> Is anyone in here having issues iwth how fonts are rendered on an lcd in gnome terminal or qt apps in hardy?
<greg-g> sorry, that was an out-of-nowhere comment
<JohnPhy1> specifically, they don't seem to follow the sub-pixel hinting rules set through System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Fonts, but other apps (such as gedit, pidgin) do.
 * secretlondon missed the teams thing
<greg-g> JohnPhy1: sorry, not on my hardy install right now
<greg-g> secretlondon: yeah, it wasn't announced really, I just noticed the .teams file, and the the stats page now has the teams at the bottom
<secretlondon> so I should join a team?
<wolfger> yes
<wolfger> if you're in a LoCo, represent. :-)
<wolfger> nothing like a little good-natured rivalry to keep people working hard
<secretlondon> i'm not in a loco
<wolfger> find or create a team, then
<JohnPhy1> greg-g:  Thanks anyway.  I was able to force the correct rendering with a ~/.fonts.conf file, and tried helping out and commenting on bug #190848 , but it didn't seem to help everyone.
<wolfger> Team Unaffiliated. :-)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190848 in gnome-terminal "font in terminal does not resemble font in preview" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190848
<greg-g> JohnPhy1: gotcha.
<secretlondon> I don't feel any great need to fly the flag
<secretlondon> and I'm not sure splitting bug triagers into national teams (rather than say product teams) is helpful
<greg-g> secretlondon: I hope it doesn't seem like splitting the triagers up, more of a way for locos to have friendly competition
<greg-g> I mean, I was waiting for something to poke the ubuntu-ohio team to try and get some border state competition
<secretlondon> well it depends if you are in a loco or not, I left the uk team after sexist crap a few years ago
<greg-g> ugh, sorry
<greg-g> I had no idea
<secretlondon> no prob
<secretlondon> i've only recently got back involved in ubuntu again for hardy, I dropped out for ages
<secretlondon> loads of women have had issues in loco teams, they tend to be more 'matey' and less technical
<greg-g> gotcha
<greg-g> yeah, I guess unfortunately that is how -michigan is right now.  it is more of a social group with some techie stuff every now and then.
<wolfger> I don't see that as a bad thing, though
<wolfger> social ties are important to holding a group together
<secretlondon> higher entrance requirement = less jerks
<secretlondon> and exclude those as people want to socialise away from their wives etc
<greg-g> wolfger: I agree on that point too.  We just need to make sure we continue to be welcoming
<secretlondon> my lug is fine, my loco - no way
<greg-g> interesting
<secretlondon> but then my lug is a bit technical
<greg-g> I kinda had opposite experiences with the groups here.  but of course I think highly of the loco ;)
<secretlondon> i think it depends on who is leading it, and whether they clamp down on non CoC behaviour
<secretlondon> the leader of the loco mocked me, or so it felt like
<greg-g> that would be me
<greg-g> oh, that is horrible!
<secretlondon> (not that they ever did anything tbh)
<secretlondon> they were all middle aged small businessmen escaping with their toys away from their wives and families
<secretlondon> closed space bonding through sexist humour
<greg-g> yuck
<wolfger> eww
<greg-g> I wouldn't be a part of that group either
<secretlondon> i may be over exagerating, I felt very excluded
<secretlondon> and i'm not a conservative and they all seemed to be
<secretlondon> and generally it wasn't fun
<greg-g> well, if they weren't welcoming then they pretty much just failed, no question
<secretlondon> but they didn't actually *do* anything!
<secretlondon> they didn't build ubuntu in the uk, and they weren
<secretlondon> weren't obviously doing anything in ubuntu 9with a few exceptions)
<greg-g> gotcha
<secretlondon> Jono was crap too, someone I have zero respect for
 * secretlondon whinges
<secretlondon> it felt like this is how ubuntu really is, if you strip away the marketing
<greg-g> a boy's club?
<secretlondon> well that it was all for show, that behind the facade ubuntu was more hostile to minorities than a normal tech space
<secretlondon> so i got involved upstream :)
<greg-g> there ya go
<secretlondon> I came back to hardy as I wanted hardy not to suck, as the versions post hardy didn't work as well as dapper 9and I still use dapper on my desktop because of this)
<secretlondon> I don't deal with social conservatives at the best of times, and certainly not in a voluntary capacity in my own time
<greg-g> haha, I hear ya
<secretlondon> upstream is cool, and lug is cool
<secretlondon> whether I continue with this after hardy is released I dunno
<greg-g> what upstream?
<secretlondon> I may end up doing gsoc mentoring
<secretlondon> tux4kids
<secretlondon> I'm involved in tuxpaint
<greg-g> right on
<secretlondon> we got google summer of code funding
<secretlondon> but we dunno how many places yet
<greg-g> cool
<secretlondon> is it worth allocating firefox 3 bugs from firefox package to firefox 3 package?
<JohnPhy1> anyone have any idea why plugging in a wireless mouse would cause intermittent audio issues in mplayer, but not in totem?
<secretlondon> it sounds unconnected tbh. I can't see an obvious connection
<secretlondon> totem and mplayer could be using different audio backends, or the mouse could be causing problems with cpu usage or memory which could affect audio play
<JohnPhy1> yeah, I thought it was unconnected at first too, which is why it took me over a week to track it down.
<JohnPhy1> I have watched the first 30 minutes of "casino royale" so many times trying to troubleshoot this!
<secretlondon> have you tried with non video?
<secretlondon> as video obviously used more resources
<JohnPhy1> yeah, mp3's in listen seemed to have slight skips every once in a while as well, but not as severe as mplayer
<JohnPhy1> in mplayer it was a giant drop
<secretlondon> mplayer and totem can both play audio
<JohnPhy1> funny thing is, I don't observe this issue in my laptop
<catterly> secretlondon: regarding firefox -> firefox-3.0, that is a good question, I wish I knew the answer as well
<JohnPhy1> only desktop
<secretlondon> it could be a lack of ram
<secretlondon> I dunno
<JohnPhy1> .......maybe.......but it occurs even if it's the first thing I do, and I have a gig of ram
<JohnPhy1> I'm just looking for ideas, as I'm fresh out
<JohnPhy1> do you know what audio backend totem uses?
<JohnPhy1> mplayer uses alsa on my setup, I know
<secretlondon> JohnPhy1, there is a script you can run on the wiki to help debug audio errors
<secretlondon> JohnPhy1, it can use gstreamer or xine
<secretlondon> many people use totem -xine as it has better support for dvd menus
<secretlondon> it'll all use alsa I expect, but hardy has pulse audio too just to add to the mix
<secretlondon> audio is a mess ;
<secretlondon> ;)
<catterly> haha, isn't Pulse supposed to clean it all up?
<JohnPhy1> lol I've noticed.  The issue occurs in gutsy and hardy
<JohnPhy1> secretlondon, can you give me the link to that script?
<secretlondon> JohnPhy1, I'll have a look
<JohnPhy1> ty
<secretlondon> JohnPhy1, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<secretlondon> but you could have a bug in mplayer..
<JohnPhy1> well, skips in the audio occurred in listen as well.....can't remember if they also occurred in xmms
<JohnPhy1> and it only happens when I plug in that mouse
<JohnPhy1> but only on my desktop, not my laptop
<JohnPhy1> my mind melted while working on this for a week or so
<JohnPhy1> secretlondon:  thanks for the info
<secretlondon> could be kernel, could be anything..
 * secretlondon scrapes up your mind
<JohnPhy1> lol thanks
<JohnPhy1> secretlondon:  yeah, my only educated guess is either something with a different sound backend, or some goofy conflict between the modules that get loaded for this and my motherboard's chipset (since I cannot reproduce the bug on my laptop with a different chipset).  That, or just a hardware problem.
<secretlondon> i'm guessing that playing video is resource hungry and a lack of resources is demonstrating itself as audio skipping
<secretlondon> I suspect that mplayer is heavier than totem, and that video stresses your system more
<secretlondon> this is why you don't really get it when you play aduio without video
<secretlondon> oh - are you playing from a dvd drive or from a rip?
<secretlondon> that could be another factor ;)
<JohnPhy1> secretlondon:  yeah, I thought so too, but I didn't see anything obvious in the system monitor.  For a while it looked like there were spikes in network activity during the skips, but that wasn't always the case.  Then again, it's probably something not obvious.  Interestingly enough, it all occurred from rips (xvids and such).  DVD's didn't seem to be affected, though I don't think I went back and double checked.
<secretlondon> it could be at the xine/gstreamer level, not as far up as alsa
<secretlondon> i'll see what backend mplayer uses
<JohnPhy1> the audio driver is alsa, I believe, not sure if that's the same thing as the "backend"
<secretlondon> I think it actually uses it's own, although it depends on arts
 * secretlondon isn't sure
<secretlondon> totem by default uses gstreamer, but can use xine
<secretlondon> and xine is still better for dvd menus afaik
 * secretlondon is probbaly horribly confused
<JohnPhy1> yeah, I just use the xine-ui for playing dvd's most of the time
<JohnPhy1> I really don't like the totem interface
<secretlondon> ah so you are running totem xine?
<JohnPhy1> I don't think so, is there a way I could check?
<secretlondon> synpatic
<JohnPhy1> totem-xine is not installed
<secretlondon> you'll either have totem-xine or totem-gstreamer installed
<JohnPhy1> yeah, I've got totem-gstreamer
<JohnPhy1> I got used to xine-ui back when I used fluxbox on debian, haven't found anything I like better
<secretlondon> you may get a better feature set from running totem xine
<JohnPhy1> ....never thought about that
<calc> er i noticed a bug but don't know what to file it against
<JohnPhy1> I just never liked what I saw in the preferences, too little options
<secretlondon> calc: bug number?
<JohnPhy1> I don't want like, kde level options, but a few more are nice
<calc> it might happen in ubuntu as well as kubuntu but in kubuntu if you select install instead of boot it leaves the minimize button active
<calc> so you can press it and then lose the installer
<calc> secretlondon: haven't filed the bug yet
<secretlondon> ok
<calc> it might belong to ubiquity but i don't know for certain
<secretlondon> calc: if it's the live cd installer then I'd file under ubiquity
<secretlondon> if it is in the wrong place they can move (as they know the area the best)
<calc> secretlondon: its the installer on the desktop cd but if you select install instead of try out
<secretlondon> calc: ubiquity then
<calc> ok
<juaniv_a> hi
<secretlondon> hi
<techno_freak> hi
<juaniv_a> how are you?
<secretlondon> i'm ok
<juaniv_a> good
<JohnPhy1> secretlondon:  well I think I'll try "debugging" that issue some more by watching T2 DVD in mplayer :)
<juaniv_a> lol
<techno_freak> heh
<juaniv_a> i have a problem with firefox
<juaniv_a> in hardy heron beta
<juaniv_a> it start as work offline
<juaniv_a> it starts as work offline
<juaniv_a> i search for this bug at launchpad
<juaniv_a> and it says that as the netkwork managers seems disconnected firefox takes this with dbus
<juaniv_a> but i'm connected with pppoe
<secretlondon> juaniv_a, known bug
<secretlondon> I habe the same connecting with wvdial
<juaniv_a> is there a way to fix it ?
<secretlondon> I set up a serial connection in network manager which (although it doesn't work) makes nm think i'm online all the time and have manual network configuration
<secretlondon> now its gone away (for me)
<secretlondon> it's an nm bug tbh, evolution affected to, and epiphany
<catterly> Haha I really love all these, 'xxx stops working after resume from suspend' bugs in ubuntu-bugs-announce
<catterly> I want to respond to all of them saying "Welcome to Ubuntu!" but that doesn't seem very positive or welcoming at all
<secretlondon> they are acpi bugs probably
<secretlondon> oh the main bug for the lang pack bug is #205440
<secretlondon> oh the main bug for the lang pack bug is bug #205440
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205440 in language-pack-en "package language-pack-en 1:8.04+20080308 failed to install/upgrade: Versuche, »/usr/share/locale-langpack/en_GB/LC_MESSAGES/shared-mime-info.mo« zu überschreiben, welches auch in Paket language-pack-gnome-en ist" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205440
<greg-g> secretlondon: isn't that what I gave you before?
<secretlondon> yes
<secretlondon> but new people are in channel
<greg-g> ahh, ok, just making sure
<secretlondon> ideally we'd add to /topic
<greg-g> I've had a lot of tabs with that bug or duplicate open today, so couldn't copied the wrong one
<greg-g> that isn't a bad idea "Dupe-Of-The-Day: 205440"
<secretlondon> yep
<secretlondon> bug-de-jour
 * secretlondon wonders what "select release series" means
<greg-g> not sure, all I know is it is time for bed..
<JohnPhy1> secretlondon:  that audio bug occurs when watching dvd's with mplayer
<secretlondon> ok
<Fujitsu> Can anybody make sense of bug #205866?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205866 in galculator "[Hardy+PPA]:Cannot launch galculator from home screen, but can launch it from console, it doesn't hildonlized" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205866
<Fujitsu> menlow-lpia-ubuntu-hardy-ppa? Riight.
<secretlondon> Fujitsu, it's presumably something to do with the mobile desktop
<secretlondon> the rest of it, including where they got the package from I have *no* idea
<Fujitsu> From the Hildon references I presume so... but there's no LP user named menlow, and we at any rate don't support PPA packages.
<secretlondon> has lpia mention too, I read it as icon doesn't work, but program does run from the console
<secretlondon> they originally wrote "Ubuntu HardyPPA image"
<secretlondon> I wonder if they actually mean ppa
<Fujitsu> Hildon is for mobile devices, so LPIA is pretty much implied... But the PPA bit has me mystified.
<Fujitsu> Hm.
<secretlondon> maybe lpia=ppa
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<Fujitsu> No.
<Fujitsu> Menlow is one of Intel's mobile platforms.
<secretlondon> or mbe (or whatever initials we use for mobile)
<Fujitsu> So it's a valid bug.
<Fujitsu> That image has been referred to by people in #ubuntu-mobile, so it must be real.
<secretlondon> ah ok
<bbrazil> how do I mark a bug as affecting hardy?
<qense> hello
<secretlondon> 2 recent submissions of bug #205440
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205440 in language-pack-en "package language-pack-en 1:8.04+20080308 failed to install/upgrade: Versuche, »/usr/share/locale-langpack/en_GB/LC_MESSAGES/shared-mime-info.mo« zu überschreiben, welches auch in Paket language-pack-gnome-en ist" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205440
<secretlondon> we'll prob get them all day
<secretlondon> qense: hi
<qense> I'll watch out for them
<techno_freak> secretlondon leads today's 5-a-day ;)
<secretlondon> mainly on duplicates ;)
<catterly_m> so, I am trying to learn about things. Is bug #205728 invalid because it can be updated anyway without the exception?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205728 in easycrypt "FeatureFreeze Exceptions for easycrypt-0.2.2.9" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205728
<secretlondon> catterly_m I don't know, it was set as invalid as it is claimed that bugfix releases don't need an exception
<secretlondon> I don't know if that is true or not
<catterly_m> okay
<catterly_m> secretlondon: and do you know, if a FeatureFreeze Exception was denied, would that be marked 'Won't Fix'?
<secretlondon> invalid
<catterly_m> that is confusing :[
<secretlondon> as its not a proper bug ;)
<secretlondon> won't fix is for bugs that are confirmed but we won't do anything about
<catterly_m> yes I suppose, but to someone looking through they may not be able to tell whether it made it in or not
<catterly_m> oh ok
<secretlondon> all this stuff is on the wiki somewhere ;)
<Iulian> Hey
<secretlondon> hi Iulian
<Iulian> Heya secretlondon
<catterly_m> oh secretlondon, did you ever get a consensus on if changing ff3 bug packages from firefox to firefox-3.0 was worthwhile?
<secretlondon> no-one replied
<secretlondon> it's a public holiday..
<pedro_> catterly_m: why do yu want to change them?
<pedro_> we still have firefox on previous releases
<secretlondon> pedro_ I asked, as there are two packages firefox and firefox 3, and some firefox3 bugs are against firefox
<catterly_m> yeah pedro_ that is the exact point
<catterly_m> firefox 2 is still in previous releases so if someone files a bug against ff3 but marks the package as just 'firefox', that might imply firefox 2
<catterly_m> so I was wondering if bugs against ff3 should be marked firefox-3.0 and not firefox
<secretlondon> It seems actually to make more sense for firefox3 and firefox to be merged, as we don't have separate packages for other new releases
<qense> I agree with that
<qense> we don't have gnome2.20
<qense> but maybe there should be an option to select the Ubuntu version to make things easier for us and the developers
<catterly_m> I guess, firefox 3 is radically different from 2, though
<catterly_m> trying to find a ff3 bug in ff2 or vice versa would be silly and most likely a waste of time
<pedro_> qense: indeed having version support on LP would be really nice
<qense> firefox is quite different, but there are more packages who change a lot
<catterly_m> yeah, I am just wondering what the best way to manage it is
<qense> it is true that it can work confusing, but that also is the case with ubuntu releases
<catterly_m> if a firefox dev wants to say, what are the bugs ubuntu users are experiencing in the hardy beta, can they do that via distro?
<catterly_m> or would they need the firefox vs firefox-3.0 distincition
<qense> something else. I sent an email to the bugsquad mailing list, but it hasn't come through the filter since I accidentiatly used my dutch email address. But I think it can be discussed here too.
<qense> the idea is too send an email to all upstream maintainers to ask what they'd like to have included in bug reports
<catterly_m> okay
<qense> we can document that on the wiki
<pedro_> better to ask to asac about it
<pedro_> since he's the maintainer of whole firefox on ubuntu
<qense> and have a checklist to check if the bug contains enough information to forward it upstream
<pedro_> we may tell us what's the better for his work
<pedro_> and how we can help there
<pedro_> s/we/he
<catterly_m> it just seems like given an upcoming release and package, there should be a way for devs to determine what bugs against that package will apply to the upcoming release and which will be irrelevant (as they are against an old version and not applicable to the new one in some way)
<catterly_m> maybe there is already a way, I am new and don't know that much about the process yet :]
<pedro_> that would require a lot of magic :-P
<qense> bugzilla has a function to select the version
<qense> maybe malone would need something like that too
<catterly_m> yeah I think it would just require selecting the version of the package
<catterly_m> that seems pretty powerful
<qense> is there something like Brainstorm for Launchpad?
<pedro_> bug 424
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 424 in malone "Bugs have no fields to specify package or product versions" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/424
<qense> quite an old bug
<qense> what the heck, bug 1000 is older
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1000 in ubuntu "There are too many bug reports in Malone" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1000
<qense> bug 10000*
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 10000 in xorg "xserver-common: X crashed (signal 7) while scrolling in Mozilla" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/10000
<secretlondon> bug 1000 seems always true ;)
<qense> :P
<Pici> bug 100000 :(
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 100000 in malone "There are still too many bug reports" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/100000
<pedro_> hahaha
<pedro_> nice
<qense> that's one weird bug report
<qense> he was just in time to report it though
<secretlondon> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hi secretlondon
<hspaans> can someone confirm a bug in baobab in hardy about moving files to the wrong trash location?
<qense> what's the bug number?
<hspaans> not yet, I'm trying to see if its a real bug
<qense> oh
<Iulian> bddebian: No boo today?
<Iulian> I'm very disappointed.
<bddebian> Doh, yeah, forgot that.. :-(
<bddebian> BOOOOOO :)
 * Iulian m00s!
<Iulian> That's better :)
<andersja> hi all, I was directed here from the ubuntu-devel chat
<andersja> I've got a problem with Launchpad https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/198453 and I was wondering if someone could be kind enough to triage it for a start
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 198453 in pulseaudio "PulseAudio prevents programs relying on ALSA to work correctly" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<andersja> it's a complete show stopper for many "mom&pop" desktop users
<andersja> as a minimum; a quick triage would be great. suggestions for fixing it before Hardy final would be even better :-)
<andersja> anyone?
<hspaans> qense: #206017
<qense> bug 206017
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 206017 in gnome-utils "baobab uses wrong trash location" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206017
<qense> now we ve got the link :)
<hspaans> *g*
<secretlondon> andersja, it's confirmed
<secretlondon> it doesn't need triaging
<qense> hspaans, is it confirmed by other people than you?
<hspaans> qense: official no, I heard people complain yesterday on #ubuntu+1 and my OpenSolaris box hasn't 2.22 yet to see if its an error in GNOME
<qense> you could look at bugzilla.gnome.org if it is reported there
<hspaans> qense: no refs there, I'm still searching code to see if its an issue in gnome
<andersja> secretlondon: can't someone set it to "Medium" or something? I set it to Confirmed myself...?
<secretlondon> andersja, did you submit it too?
<secretlondon> modem died
<Pici> my condolences
<secretlondon> looking at the bug I don't know what I could do to it. We know skype doesn't work with pulse audio etc
<qense> did I exit from this channel?
<qense> anyway
<qense> hello
<hspaans> 15:27 -!- qense [n=qense@ck523187-a.dokku1.fr.home.nl] has left #ubuntu-bugs ["Ik ga weg"]
<qense> oh :P
<qense> I think I accidentiatly closed it
<hspaans> are bugs 180794 and 205496 not covering the same issue?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 180794 in sane-backends "access to usb device denied in latest hardy package" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180794
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205496 in xsane "[Hardy]Xsane needs root to operate scanner" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205496
<qense> I think so
 * qense is away: I'm busy
<asac> qense: if you have questions about mozilla bugs, please join #ubuntu-mozillateam :) ... we certainly can need more folks helping on ffox bug triage :)
<rgrig> meta-bug: i want to report some "package not installable" bugs reported by apt-get. i'm searching (at launchpad.net) for "not installable" (with quotes) and i get about 10000 answers, most of them not mentioning that phrase
<rgrig> google does a better job
<rgrig> is there a better solution to figure out what was reported already?
 * qense is back (gone 00:09:41)
<james_w> rgrig: looking at the bug lists for the specific package will be a good start to narrow it down.
<rgrig> james_w, is there a way to search for bugs of a particular package (other than adding the name in the simple search)?
<james_w> rgrig: go to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sourcepackagename
<james_w> then search there, you'll see the URL format that you need.
<rgrig> james_w, thanks
<burner> ok, so I try to double-click a .tar.lzma file in nautilus and it doesn't know to open it with file-roller.  Where do I report this bug?  nautilus?  file-roller?  mime-type-blah-blah?
<james_w> file-roller.desktop lists "application/x-lzma-compressed-tar", so perhaps it is at fault. How to know what mimetype is detected for that file?
<burner> uhh...  so you're saying it should open that file
<burner> it didn't on my machine and on a friend of mine
<burner> here's what I did.  1.) right click file, create archive 2.) pick .tar.lzma 3.) try to double-click new .tar.lzma file
<james_w> what creates the file? nautilus or file-roller?
<james_w> and is the error message that it is an unsupported format, or that the file is corrupt?
<burner> file-roller
<james_w> it works ok for me.
<james_w> when I double click it though it opens it in gthumb (I used an image file), rather than file-roller.
<james_w> Open With... file-roller works though
<rgrig> should bug reports involving universe/multiverse be filed in launchpad or only bugs related to packages in main?
<james_w> all sections are in launchpad, so yes, universe and multiverse as well
<burner> no no, the problem is that it doesn't recognize .tar.lzma by default
<james_w> ah, sorry, I misread
<james_w> so it's either file-roller for not listing the mimetype in its .desktop file, or whatever detects the mimetypes for detecting the wrong one.
<james_w> so, I think if you open a bug report against both the right people will see it to decide.
<james_w> explain why you have filed it against both.
<james_w> do you know how to file against two packages?
<rgrig> ok, here's the problem: in main+universe+multiverse+restricted there are about 150 non-installable packages. what's the best way to report it? main by itself is ok. (this is found by a tool we wrote as a side-effect of some research)
<rgrig> (that's about 0.5% of the total number of packages)
<james_w> is this edos?
<rgrig> no
<james_w> rgrig: you could either file bugs on all the packages.
<james_w> or you could keep an up to date list on a webpage and get people to start fixing the bugs on it
<james_w> http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~fujitsu/debcheck/
<rgrig> thanks for the pointers. we weren't aware of it.
<rgrig> we'll check if our information has anything new compared to that
<james_w> checkout the edos-debcheck package as well
<qense> I think bug 206031 could be a problem in handling the CD, can anyone tell something more about this?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 206031 in console-tools "package console-tools 1:0.2.3dbs-65ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206031
<qense> hello
<qense>  I think bug 206031 could be a problem in handling the CD, can anyone tell something more about this?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 206031 in console-tools "package console-tools 1:0.2.3dbs-65ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206031
<james_w> qense: it looks like it, it might be worth getting them to do the cd integrity check you can do on the boot menu
<qense> ok
<qense> I hope it isn't an error in the CD program
<Nightrose> A
<Nightrose> sorry cat on keyboard :P
<wolfger> teach the cat to triage :-)
<Nightrose> lol I will try to
 * Nightrose asks Sully what she thinks about triaging bugs
<Iulian> Sully? :P
<Iulian> Is that it's name?
<Nightrose> it is :P
<Iulian> Heh
<jussio1> bug day!! :)
<Iulian> jussio1: Bug day?
<Iulian> Do we have one today?
<Iulian> I mean tomorrow.
<james_w> Iulian: yep, it was announced late.
<james_w> *ubiquity*
<jussio1> yes, its today here :)
<jussio1> ubiquity
<Iulian> Cool
<Iulian> I haven't received the message.
 * Iulian checks evo
<Iulian> Uhmm, that's very strange.
<savvas> need a hand with a bug report, i used places > connect to server to connect to an ssh/sftp server, now it seems i can't connect to it or unmount it, I get this error:
<savvas> Unable to unmount sftp on example.com
<savvas> DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<savvas> what package should I add in the bug report? and should i include a log of some sort? using sftp from the command line seems to connect fine by the way
<savvas> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/206267 - if anyone has time, please give it a quick view later, thanks :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 206267 in ubuntu "Unable to unmount sftp" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-03-25
<Nattgew> when and why is a bug assigned to someone?
<jjesse> when someone takes a bug?
<jjesse> an example i am going to work on a bug so i asign it to me
<Nattgew> work on it like fix it or triage it
<greg-g> fix it
<jjesse> both
<greg-g> if you are just triaging a bug, do NOT assign it to yourself (or another triager)
<greg-g> no
<greg-g> no
<greg-g> that signifies that someone is working on fixing the problem
 * greg-g apologizes for the repeated no
<jjesse> np
<Nattgew> so if someone randomly assigns a bug to me...?
<greg-g> Nattgew: and you didn't say you were gonig to fix it, then feel free to remove the assignment
<greg-g> which bug?
<Nattgew> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xsensors/+bug/183330
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 183330 in xsensors "xsensors lacks support for coretemp module" [Undecided,New]
<greg-g> jjesse: you are from Michigan yes?  I'm not sure if we have met, I'm Greg, the current team whip for Michigan
<Nattgew> no, i'm not from michigan, but I've been there
<Nattgew> oh, nvm, misread that
<greg-g> Nattgew: I do believe there was talk of that being how we did things before, but now we aren't assigning triagers to bugs, just to reduce the confusion regarding who is really working on a fix for the bug
<Nattgew> okay thanks
<greg-g> yep, no prob
<juaniv_a> hi i'm new in this lands
<juaniv_a> i have recently signed to launchpad and the code of conduct
<juaniv_a> i have recently applied for ubuntu-bugs team too
<catterly> juaniv_a: hello and welcome!
<juaniv_a> thanks
<techno_freak> welcome juaniv_a
<juaniv_a> I'm 20 years old and I'm from Argentina
<juaniv_a> I've been using ubuntu for a year
<juaniv_a> and I've been thinking that it would be nice if i can cooperate to make ubuntu better
<juaniv_a> so that's why I'm here
<catterly> juaniv_a: that is a pretty good reason, decided it was time to give back to the project?
<catterly> that is why I came here as well, just yesterday or the other day, to help triage bugs for the upcoming release
<JohnPhys> It's why I started running hardy on a spare partition
<juaniv_a> yes it was to time to give back :)
<juaniv_a> i read about the bug team
<juaniv_a> but i don't understand quite well what do I have to do
<catterly> well, basically you can follow this and #ubuntu-bugs-announce, which announces new bugs as they happen
<catterly> from there you can mark bugs as duplicate, confirm them, and comment asking users for more information when necessary
<catterly> all as appropriate
<catterly> there is probably a wiki page somewhere...hmm...
<yuriy> in /topic
<catterly> oh, yes :]
<juaniv_a> ok i'm reading :)
<catterly> the HelpingWithBugs page seems to be an excellent resource!
<techno_freak>  catterly https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage is your friend
<juaniv_a> thank you
<juaniv_a> where are you from?
<yuriy> juaniv_a: US here. you should see about an Argentina local community team
<yuriy> juaniv_a: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArgentinaTeam
<juaniv_a> thank you, I am in the argentina team mailing list
<yuriy> great :)
<snerfu> I am new to submitting bus on launchpad, how do I make my bug non private?
<snerfu> It has this lock icon up in the top right corner.
<techno_freak> snerfu, bugs are non private by default
<savvas> snerfu: there's a 'set privacy' on the left menu :)
<snerfu> ah, ok thanks.
<snerfu> There we go, non private. sweet.
<savvas> be careful though, sometimes private bugs contain personal info
<snerfu> I looked through all the logs included in it, I don't think it does. But I don't really have much personal info on there.  Hopefully enough to contact me if they need  more information.
<savvas> I meant if you were doing anything bank-related or editing passwords and such :)
<snerfu> Ahh, I got ya. Thanks for the tip.
<snerfu> This was a minor glitch in soundconverter.
<juaniv_a> I have a problem here
<juaniv_a> rhythmbox doesn't make my tag changes
<juaniv_a> for example i change artist tag
<juaniv_a> and then it comes back as it was
<juaniv_a> before
<techno_freak> phew! my share for the bug bug is done :)
<techno_freak> bug hug*
 * yuriy hugs techno_freak 
 * techno_freak hugs yuriy 
 * yuriy hasn't done anything yet
<techno_freak> yuriy, there are lot of edgy dapper bugs in them, i managed to clear some, you have more left
<techno_freak> and before secretlondon arrives, we need a dupe-hunter ;)
<techno_freak> ah here comes the dupe-hunter ;)
<secretlondon> ;)
<jussi01> Is ubiquity bug day still going on?
<techno_freak> juaniv_a, think it just started ;)
<techno_freak> err.. jussi01 ^^
<jussi01> techno_freak: ok, great :D
<jussi01> Hmmm, Ive no Idea where to start on this, but it would be great if we can get some work done on: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/95886
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 95886 in ubiquity "Wrong keyboard layout after installation (US instead of FI)" [Low,Confirmed]
<gggggig> hi
<gggggig> A game (fretsonfire) freezes my 2.6.24-12 kernel
<gggggig> I tried to run it from ssh but it doesn't work, any ideas how to debug it?
<secretlondon> gggggig, have you submitted a bug?
<gggggig> secretlondon: no
<secretlondon> gggggig, please submit a bug first
<gggggig> secretlondon: I'd like to collect some data before.. do you know where to find some interestng log?
<secretlondon> gggggig, if it actually freezes yours system then debugging system crash on the wiki
<gggggig> secretlondon: do you have a link?
<secretlondon> i can find one
 * secretlondon has poor internet so it'll take a few seconds
<secretlondon> gggggig, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSystemCrash
<gggggig> secretlondon: ok, thanks
<secretlondon> gggggig, also if its a game you may find stuff in ~.xsession-errors
<secretlondon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080325
<gggggig> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/206437
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 206437 in ubuntu "kernel 2.6.24-12-generic freezes with nvidia" [Undecided,New]
<gggggig> I tried DebuggingSystemCrash but I don't get any useful error
<gggggig> .xsession-error has nothing releated to this bug
<techno_freak> gggggig, xsession-errors will have errors related to X-session crashes
<techno_freak> gggggig, the bug you show is a kernel bug
<secretlondon> techno_freak, he said it was a crash with a game
<secretlondon> techno_freak, sdl games tend to output a lot of xsession-errors
<techno_freak> secretlondon, he is referring "kernel 2.6.24-12-generic freezes with nvidia"
<gggggig> it could be an nvidia bug..
<secretlondon> techno_freak, I know, but he originally told me it was a bug with fretsonfire, which is why I suggested xsession errors
<gggggig> but in the but I got something in the dmesg
<techno_freak> secretlondon, i agree to what you told :)
<secretlondon> fretsonfire has loads of unloved bugs
<techno_freak> secretlondon, may be he is generalizing all bugs to xsession-errors ;)
 * secretlondon is now working through them
<techno_freak> hmm
<secretlondon> xsession-errors is useful for debugging games issues in my experience
<gggggig> I played some day ago with Glest and I had no problem
<gggggig> maybe is something related to f1 f2,.. keys
<gggggig> even if I'm using metacity
<secretlondon> I don't know, my laptop freezes every so often and I can't pin it down. could be hardware/software/anything
<secretlondon> very annoying bugs
<gggggig> see you later
<secretlondon> bye
<rgrig> james_w, thanks for the pointer to edos. it turns out we did the same thing :(. the output is a little bit different but that may be because of _our_ bugs :)
<james_w> rgrig: no problem, did you take the same approach?
<rgrig> james_w, yeah, there are only small differences (such as that we reuse minisat, while they reimplement it form the minisat paper)
<james_w> ah, interesting that you came to the same solution.
<rgrig> a little disappointing that we are one year late, though :)
<james_w> can someone on hardy open rhythmbox and got to the Jamendo tab and see if they get any tracks please?
<seb128> james_w: I get some text explaining what jamendo is
<james_w> seb128: and does that disappear and show a track list?
<seb128> james_w: do you get https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/203428?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203428 in rhythmbox "jamendo no loading catalogue" [Medium,Invalid]
<james_w> it appears as though Jamendo have changed the format of the dbdump file that rhythmbox uses to get the track information, so it shows no tracks.
<james_w> it's different to that bug, but I think it's the same cause.
<pedro_> morning
<seb128> the bug states that's what jamendo sends is buggy though
<seb128> hey hey pedro_
<pedro_> bonjour seb128
<secretlondon> hi pedro_
<secretlondon> pedro_, do you have the perms to update the /topic with today's hug day?
<pedro_> secretlondon: hello, no sadly i don't :-(
<secretlondon> I've updated the wiki
<salty-horse> hi. is anyone upgrading from gutsy->hardy any time soon? I'd like to reproduce a problem with date&time configuration migration
<heno> salty-horse: please ask liw in #ubuntu-testing. He's starting on a series of upgrade tests now
<salty-horse> great. thanks!
<dako3256> test
<ogra_cmpc> failed
<Iulian> Hey
<hammera> Hello! My name is Attila Hammer. My hardy beta installation is good, except the final restart. the installer not restart my computer.
<hammera> Possible because I launch ubiquity with terminal?
<urc_jim> morning all
<catterly> good morning!
 * heno waves to simira
<heno> *** HUG DAY TIP ***: Here is a good place to find exiting bugs for duplicate candidates: http://people.ubuntu.com/~brian/reports/gt5comments/ubiquity.html
<heno> and http://people.ubuntu.com/~brian/reports/gt5subscribers/ubiquity.html also
<Iulian> Awesome
<pascal80> How should translation related bugs be handled?
<pascal80> E.g. bug #206524
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 206524 in ubuntu "Upgrade to 8.04 window has incoherent messages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206524
<pedro_> pascal80: that's french right? you may want to assign it to the language-pack-fr then
<Iulian> Hi pedro_
<pedro_> hey Iulian, how are you today?
<Iulian> I'm doing fine, thanks. What about you?
<pascal80> pedro_: Yes that's French, I subscribed ubuntu-l10n-fr
<pascal80> pedro_: Was this the right thing to do?
<pedro_> Iulian: pretty good also, enjoying the day ;-)
<seb128> reassigning to language-pack-gnome-fr too
<pedro_> pascal80: yes, language-pack-fr would work
<pedro_> ah yes what seb128 said too
<pedro_> sourcercito: does it works now?
<sourcercito> pedro_, i'm actually waiting until some page with a problematic image loads
<sourcercito> you know, me and my great ISP
<sourcercito> :P
<pedro_> lol
<sourcercito> yup, seems to work just fine here :P
<pedro_> cool
<afflux> morning
<bicyclist> Good morning.
<bicyclist> does anyone else have those weird pink shadows in compiz when running Hardy Heron ?
<afflux> bicyclist: I don't. Do you have a screenshot?
<bicyclist> Well yes.
<Iulian> That bug is already reported to LP, let me search it.
<bicyclist> I am just wondering is it a thing that will be fixed in by the bugsquad or do we have to wait for a reaction of NVidia ?
<Iulian> See bug 186382
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 186382 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "[nvidia 169.xx] gtk window decorator somtimes draws decoration ugly or not at all" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186382
<Iulian> Is it the same bug that you have?
<sourcercito> secretlondon, could you please free the lock at 5-a-day repo
<sourcercito> entering to ~/.5-a-day-data and executing "bzr break-lock" will do the trick
<james_w> sourcercito, secretlondon: bzr break-lock remote-url is probably what you want.
<sourcercito> sure, that would work too :D, if you can remember the url ;)
<james_w> bzr break-lock bzr+ssh://secretlondon@bazaar.launchpad.net/~E5-a-day/5-a-day-data/main/
<bicyclis1> But it is the bug that marcelo reports. OTher than the pink shadows all my windows are just fine !
<juaniv_a> hi
<juaniv_a> what do I have to do if I assign a bug to myself?
<bicyclis1> juaniv_a I assume... fix it ?
<juaniv_a> I supposed
<juaniv_a> mmm so it's nobody :P
<juaniv_a> i don't know how to fix it
<juaniv_a> i'm new sorry for my questions :P
<sourcercito> juaniv_a, hi there
<qense> hello
<bicyclis1> Hey, no offense meant
<bicyclis1> besides fixing it can also mean finding out who can help with the code.
<bicyclis1> Or if there is a workaround to be documented.
<sourcercito> if you can't solve the bug yourself, you could ask any relevant information there is to it, so when all the information is provided the source of the problem can be easily identified
<bicyclis1> Has anyone any idea why camorama states it cannot open /dev/video0 yet Camera Monitor informs me that the cam has been activated  Everything works fine with cheese.
<afflux> bicyclis1: camorama -D
<qense> happy hug day btw
<afflux> uh, hugday o.o
<afflux> it's holidays for me, so I forgot the date :)
<afflux> bicyclis1: depending on the debug output, it could be a duplicate of bug 201030
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201030 in camorama "[7.10] Could not connect to video device (/dev/video0)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201030
<qense> BUg 206031 indicates that there could be a problem with the CD upgrading. But does anyone know what things could help solving this?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 206031 in console-tools "package console-tools 1:0.2.3dbs-65ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206031
<bicyclis1> Yupp, ubotu, that is the bug i have, have provided my information as requested in the bug report
<afflux> bicyclis1: ubotu is a bot :)
<bicyclis1> Grin, i once studied ai so i am still polite to any "artificial intelligence" ;)
<afflux> hehe
<afflux> bicyclis1: what webcam are you using?
<bicyclis1> Well, you never know when they rule the world ;)
<bicyclis1> The Webcam built in to my Sony Vaio VGN-FZ31J. Sony Motion Eye webcam, which needs the ricoh drivers.
<afflux> what's the device name reported by camorama -D?
<bicyclis1> One good point about Hardy Heron already. In Gutsy i had to compile them myself, hardy detected the cam.
<afflux> or maybe you can even attach your "camorama -D"
<bicyclis1> it is video0 which is recognized by skype and cheese but not camorama
<bicyclis1> I adde camorama -D output to the bug report
<afflux> thank you very much
<bicyclis1> The pleasure is on my side. Love to make a very good ubuntu release even better ;)
<pedro_> uh uh have the same camera on my sony vaio
<afflux> pedro_: same?
<pedro_> not it's broken sadly :-/
<pedro_> too much travel i guess...
<qense> Does anyone know more about the CD upgrades to help with bug 206031?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 206031 in console-tools "package console-tools 1:0.2.3dbs-65ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206031
<afflux> bicyclis1: looking at the debug output it seems quite different
<pedro_> qense: liw is doing some upgrade testing you can ask him at #ubuntu-testing
<qense> ok, thx
<afflux> bicyclis1: I think you should report a new bug against "camorama" with "'could not set window info' on Sony Motion Eye", and attach the output and you description, (eg. versions etc.)
<afflux> bicyclis1: sorry for the confusion :)
<bicyclis1> Ok, no problem will open a new bug !
<bicyclis1> afflux: New bug has been reported ;)
<afflux> bicyclis1: perfect
<bicyclis1> Now continuing the hunt for new ones :)
<afflux> bicyclis1: does the cam show up in lsusb?
<bicyclis1> Yes:Bus 006 Device 002: ID 05ca:183b Ricoh Co., Ltd
<bicyclis1> And it works with motion, cheese and skype.
<afflux> bicyclis1: can you attach lsusb -v as a seperate file?
<bicyclis1> Sure:
<afflux> bicyclis1: I'm going to have a coffee now, I'll mark your bug when I get back
<bicyclis1> Ok, attachment is being provided.
<Nattgew> if i have a program crashing, and apport isn't coming up, is there any way to make apport handle the crash?
<bddebian> Boo
<afflux> morning brian
<afflux> * bddebian
<pochu> Nattgew: double-click the crash in nautilus in /var/crash/
<bddebian> Hello afflux
<Iulian> Heheh
<Iulian> Hi there bddebian :)
<afflux> is the 5-a-day branchs unlocked again?
<Nattgew> ah pochu thanks but if it doesn't leave anything in /var/crash?
<pochu> oh, it should AFAIK
<pochu> ls /var/crash/
<pochu> language-pack-en.0.crash  _usr_bin_terminator.1000.crash
<Nattgew> yeah i did find something in there but it's gksu and i'm looking for evolution
<bddebian> Hello Iulian
<bicyclist> afflux: Information concerning camorama has been added.
<afflux> bicyclist: ah right
<afflux> bicyclist: marked the bug as triaged
<bicyclist> Good, it is not very important to me but another bug probably fixed ;)
<afflux> hm?
<bicyclist> A bug found is often a bug fixed ..
<CarlFK> how do I report a bug against  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/i386/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-12-386/2.6.24.11-12.31
<CarlFK> the bug is the %d in [54691.507105] wifi%d: unable to attach hardware: 'Hardware didn't respond as expected' (HAL status 3)
<CarlFK> just the cosmettics of the %d, not that it doesn't work.
<bicyclist> Hmm, just found that there exists a new version of envy named envyng. Will try to install it now and see if i can fix de shadow bugs in gnome with that install.
<bicyclist> Hmm, ok. Envy NG will not fix the pink shadow bug .. :(
<secretlondon> james_w been out
<secretlondon> no idea why it was locked
<james_w> secretlondon: it may have crashed during a commit at some point.
<secretlondon> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://secretlondon@bazaar.launchpad.net/~E5-a-day/5-a-day-data/main/".
<james_w> I hope you had a good day though.
<secretlondon> been applying for jobs
<secretlondon> I'm more productive out of the flat
<james_w> Ah, sorry, I edited wrong "bzr break-lock bzr+ssh://secretlondon@bazaar.launchpad.net/~5-a-day/5-a-day-data/main/"
<james_w> extra "E" before.
<james_w> any good ones today?
<secretlondon> james_w, well it's hopefully done something
<secretlondon> I think the 5 a day applet needs rewriting if one person can break it
<secretlondon> james_w I may have a job, I find out on thurs
<james_w> cool, good luck!
<bicyclist> Could the energy control applet be broken ? It doesn't show a single line above 0 %
<greg-g> anybody having problems submitting to 5-a-day? http://www.paste2.org/p/17423
<secretlondon> I unlocked it, apparently I'd crashed it or something..
<secretlondon> been out for 6 hours
<greg-g> everybody is getting that error?
<greg-g> hmmm
<secretlondon> I dunno
<greg-g> others apparently are committing fine (looking at the launchpad page)
<james_w> greg-g: try 'cd ~/.5-a-day-data/ && bzr update && bzr ci -m "update"'
<greg-g> ci -m ?
<greg-g> just curious what is it
<thekorn> alias for 'commit'
<greg-g> ah
<greg-g> no errors, we'll see what the codebrowse says
<greg-g> and verified, thanks james_w / thekorn
<james_w> no problem
<qense> is bug 203262 a high or medium?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203262 in hwtest "hwtest fails preconfigure" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203262
<qense> I think high since it prevents a lot of people from upgrading but I am not sure since high is a very high importance
<qense> I'm marking it as high now
<bicyclist> hmm getting cd bzr: ERROR: extra argument to command checkout: /home/uwe/.5-a-day-data
<bicyclist> bzr failed with error code 768
<bicyclist> from add-5-a-day
<shaya> sort of wondering why the vmsplice() security hole hasn't been fixed in gutsy?
<james_w> bicyclist: do you have the most recent version?
<bicyclist> i think so, installed it today.
<bicyclist> my launchpad user is my email adress, right ?
<james_w> bicyclist: your ~/.bzr.log should have some more information.
<james_w> bicyclist: no, mine is james-w
<secretlondon> no its you launchpad name
<james_w> if you log in to launchpad and click on your name in the top right you will be taken to your home page
<secretlondon> so mine is secretlondon, and not my real name
<secretlondon> after ~
<james_w> the bit after "~" is your username
<bicyclist> hmm ok, mine is Uwe Hauck. Does taht mean the thing has a problem with the space ?
<qense> does the username can have spaces?
<bicyclist> Well mine has !
<greg-g> what is in the location bar of your browser?
<bicyclist> ah ok, mixed Display name with name.. Its getting late over here.
<greg-g> :)
<keescook> shaya: why do you think it hasn't been fixed?
<shaya> cause I just got a gutsy laptop from dell, did an update w/ security updates and ran the exploit and got root
<shaya> hmm
<shaya> nevermind
<shaya> I'm probably an idiot
<keescook> shaya: did you reboot?
<shaya> <shaya> I'm probably an idiot
<bicyclist> bzr: ERROR: No WorkingTree exists for "file:///home/uwe/.5-a-day-data/.bzr/checkout/".
<bicyclist> bzr failed with error code 768
<bicyclist> is what i get now
<keescook> well, I'd like to make sure.  My tested showed it as fixed.
<shaya> though dell is shipping the laptop buggy, probably not the best thing
<qense> shaya: you could try at #ubuntu-devel
<keescook> shaya: so, it is fixed for you?
<shaya> cant reboot right now
<keescook> shaya: okay, so you're running the old kernel?
<shaya> believe so
<shaya> whatever the laptop shipped with
 * keescook nods
<keescook> do a   cat /proc/version_signature
<shaya> yea Oct 14
<shaya> so as I said, I'm an idiot
<keescook> okay, no problem.  :)
<shaya> on a temporary laptop as my thinkpad is having issues, it generally runs ubuntu+1 so was a bit confused
<qense> you' re not an idiot, you're using Ubuntu ;)
<blueyed> keescook: why have you changed the status of 195691? I need to re-do those diffs, as mentioned in the last comment. Will do so now.
<blueyed> bug 195691
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195691 in dspam "[dspam] [CVE-2007-6418] programming error leading to information disclosure" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195691
<josephpiche> I believe bug 3868 should be marked as a duplicate of bug 7560, but since these are low number bugs, I want to get someone else's opinion
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 3868 in nautilus "Emptying trash should really empty trash" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/3868
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 7560 in nautilus "Wastebasket fails with read only directories" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/7560
<keescook> blueyed: we've been using "In Progress" to mean there are patches ready for sponsoring.
<keescook> blueyed: so when I run through the queue and there is a bug marked "In Progress", I flip it back to "Triaged" if it's ready
<keescook> er, not ready
<blueyed> keescook: really? for security related bugs?
<blueyed> so, when the patch is ready I should mark it "in progress"? sounds strange..
<keescook> blueyed: yeah.  we needed a way to map to "actual problem" (confirmed), "fix known" (triaged), "needs sponsorship" (in progress), "has been uploaded" (fix committed), and "published in the archive" (fix released)
 * DOOM_NX gn all! - Battery Empty
 * calc uses In Progress on OOo bugs to mean i need to fix it for the next upload if at all possible, heh
<keescook> yeah, the status usage for security is a bit odd
<seb128> keescook: "has been uploaded" (fix committed), do you guys really use that?
<seb128> I guess it makes sense for security uploads to make sure they have been built and published everywhere
<keescook> seb128: yeah, we need it due to the dak/soyuz split
<grovers> hello - I have a patched package, I'm just trying to figure out the process to get it into the next upload
<secretlondon> you need to make a debdiff
<grovers> so, following the packaging guide from here on out? I ask just because the bug fixing article doesn't point anywhere after making the new package
<secretlondon> it's probably on the motu miki pages somewhere
<secretlondon> I'm not sure from there
<grovers> i've got it, thanks, found another good wiki page
<blueyed> keescook: /me refreshed/fixed the diffs for bug 195691 and set the status to in progress (unassigning myself).
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195691 in dspam "[dspam] [CVE-2007-6418] programming error leading to information disclosure" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195691
<keescook> blueyed: great! thanks.  I will probably get to them tomorrow.  I'm currently building/testing the ruby1.8 updates
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-03-26
<jlparise> Good evening everyone hows hug day going?
<catterly> this is hug day?
<catterly> why I had no idea!
 * rockstar_ thought hug days were Thursdays
<james_w> catterly: yup, ubiquity one
<catterly> oh every Thursday is a hug day?
<james_w> rockstar_: tuesdays and thursdays
<catterly> I have much to learn
 * rockstar_ does too
<james_w> I think thursday is a desktop one, and tuesday is "other"
<james_w> I don't know what the right term would be, perhaps it's platform
<catterly> so what does a hug day for ubiquity imply? is that the installer?
<james_w> catterly: yeah, it's the graphical installer (as opposed to the "alternate" one)
<james_w> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080325
<jer132> anyone here willing to help me address this?: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/206384/
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 206384 in ubuntu "hostname is incorrect on LAN" [Undecided,New]
<jer132> I can't get anyone to help me sort it out.
<jer132> Everyone in bed?  :)
<Tuv0k> try #ubuntu
<jer132> This is for Hardy.
<jer132> Not Gutsy.
<jer132> They told me to go to ubuntu+1 who in turn told me to come here.
<jer132> anyone want to help me triage a bug?  Plllleeeeaaassse?  :)
<Tuv0k> jer132, #ubuntu+1
<jer132> I did.  They old me to come here...
<Tuv0k> sorry
<jer132> No problem :)  Is there usually not many people here in the channel?
<bddebian> Boo
<calc> anyone here have dual head that can test a bug for me?
<jer132> Can anyone help me figure a bug out?
<techno_freak> jer132, which bug?
<jer132> techno_freak: This bug - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/206384
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 206384 in hostname "hostname is incorrect on LAN ("*", instead of "ubuntu")" [Undecided,New]
<techno_freak> hmm
<jer132> This is a Hardy bug...  But I'm not sure if I filed this properly.
<jer132> I don't even know what package is causing it.
<jer132> And I haven't been able to get confirmation that others are experiencing the bug.
<JohnPhys> jer132:  what is the issue?
<jer132> But this will likely generate issues for people who have more than one ubuntu machine on a lan that will both try and call themselves "*".
<techno_freak> JohnPhys, bug #206384
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 206384 in hostname "hostname is incorrect on LAN ("*", instead of "ubuntu")" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206384
<JohnPhys> thx
<jer132> It's as though everything appears normal.  But something is making the ubuntu system identify itself to the network incorrectly.
<jer132> Do you understand what I mean though?
<jer132> you guys still there?
<Tuv0k> then it aint a bug
<jer132> How's it not a bug?
<Tuv0k> http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<Tuv0k> because you have know idea what your talking about
<Tuv0k> you don't know what package
<Tuv0k> nothing
<Tuv0k> yet your clamoring on about some none identifiable "bug"
<Tuv0k> jer132, http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html#id306810
<Tuv0k> read it
<Tuv0k> please
<Tuv0k> Hint: unless you can provide a source-code patch that fixes the problem, or a regression test against a previous version that demonstrates incorrect behavior, you are probably not sure enough.
<Tuv0k> Remember, there are many other users that are not experiencing your problem. Otherwise you would have learned about it while reading the documentation and searching the Web (you did do that before complaining, didn't you?). This means that very probably it is you who are doing something wrong, not the software.
<JohnPhys> Tuv0k, you're being a bit hostile.
<jer132> Tub0k: Lean the difference between know and no.  Thanks.
<Tuv0k> JohnPhys, Much of what looks like rudeness in hacker circles is not intended to give offense. Rather, it's the product of the direct, cut-through-the-bullshit communications style that is natural to people who are more concerned about solving problems than making others feel warm and fuzzy.
<Tuv0k> but I forget, this is ubuntu afterall
<RAOF> Yes.
<Tuv0k> we do warm and fuzzy here
<jer132> Also, I'm trying to determine the package that is causing this.
<Tuv0k> you determine that first
<techno_freak> jer132, what does `hostname` on a terminal say?
<RAOF> jer132: So, I've only ever installed from the alternate CD, which asks you to select a hostname.  Does the liveCD ask that too?
<jer132> It says "ubuntu".
<techno_freak> RAOF, think it does
<jer132> RAOF:  I installed from the alternate CD.
<RAOF> And you left the hostname as Ubuntu?
<jer132> yup.
<snerfu> My bug got marked as a duplicate to another bug, but when I went to look at the other one, it said I don't have permission to access it.  Is it possible someone with access might be able to paste  or email me the contents or something? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/179886  any help appreciated, thanks.
<JohnPhys> Tuv0k:  There's a difference between cutting through the bullshit and just being rude to someone that genuinely is new to the process and wants to be helpful by filing what they perceive to be a bug.  "Warm & fuzzy" is the price that has to be paid for newcomers in a distro that's being pushed to the "public" and also asks for their help in making the project better.
<jer132> Tuv0k: and yes I have searched through the forums and other bug reports and even posted within the forums.  The problem is that nobody can see it from within Ubuntu itself.  Other machines can see it though.  So unless users happen to trip over it they're not likely to run into it and hence not report it.
<RAOF> jer132: My machines have been reporting themselves correctly.  Also, I'm not really familiar with that part of the networking stack, so I don't think I can help you.  hostname is probabyl as good a package as any to start with.
<Tuv0k> JohnPhys, We could debate this all nite, but I won't. I realize ubuntu is for a certain public. A generally lazy public, that expect wonderment upon install. Wubi is a indicator of such. Not saying jer132 is that type of user, but its frustrating helping people who don't even bother to search the web first, never even visted the forum. And when a user like myself links them, another user comes right behind me, and robs the
<Tuv0k>  noob from the wonderment of learning how to fish. Take care.
<Tuv0k> jer132, did not mean to hurt your sensibilities
<jer132> Tuv0k: it's ok.  I understand how listening to the same mindnumbing questions all the time would drive you up the wall...  But I usually don't come in here asking questions unless I feel that I'm not having luck elsewhere.
<jer132> But this is a niche problem that could have a large impact down the road.  At least from the way I see it.
<techno_freak> jer132, you can ask people in #ubuntu whether some one ever heard of similar problem
<snerfu> I'm not sure ubuntu is for a lazy public really. That happens to be a side effect, sure.
<jer132> techno_freak: I did, and then I was quickly escorted to #ubuntu+1 followed by the suggestion that I move this to here.
<techno_freak> ubuntu is for human beings, laziness is their virtue ;)
<Tuv0k> thats perfect techno
<Tuv0k> and all types use ubuntu
<techno_freak> jer132, oh ok. but there might be another one in this world who faces similar problem, wait for him to confirm your bug ;)
<Tuv0k> but it just seems like the total non-readers gravitate to ubuntu
<Tuv0k> but I digress this aint the place
 * Tuv0k one to beam up
<techno_freak> Tuv0k, some people are of the idea that ubuntu-bugs is for answering your bugs, though we are interested in knowing bugs we look for "real" bugs :)
<snerfu> So, I am not really sure bugs should be private by default.  The one I have a duplicate of probably contains no private info.  It could have saved me some time in filing it,
<jer132> I read a great deal within the forums.  If not, I likely wouldn't use Ubuntu at all.
<techno_freak> snerfu, it becomes private by default? i heard some one telling the same here yesterday, a newly filed bug became private or some such
<Tuv0k> techno_freak, humour, love it :)
<snerfu> when I filed mine last night it was set to private and I had to unset it.
<RAOF> snerfu: Bugs aren't private by default.  Bugs with a _coredump_, uploaded by apport, are private by default.
<snerfu> ah
<JohnPhys> techno_freak:  I think those are only the ones that are auto-filed through apport, since they may have sensitive info in them with all of the data it collects.
<techno_freak> JohnPhys, ah ok :)
<RAOF> snerfu: Because that coredump contains an arbitrary chunk of your memory.  Which can contain such things as your password, bank account details/passwords, etc.
<snerfu> Ok cool, that solves my concern then.
<JohnPhys> RAOF:  Do you know if the devs "public" the bug report after cleaning up password info and such?
<RAOF> Once the apport retracer has gone through and processed the coredump, extracted all the needed information, and removed the coredump it then sets it as public.
<JohnPhys> thx
<RAOF> Unless the retracer fails; then the coredump remains, and the bug remains private until you do something.
<snerfu> Hmm it still might be nice just to see the title of it or something.
 * DOOM_NX good morning all! :)
<jer132> Ok folks.  I've marked my bug as invalid/private and deleted it as I don't have a patch to provide to fix it as Tuv0k suggested.  Sorry to cause disruption.  :)
<catterly> you can delete bugs?
<techno_freak> jer132, you need not always provide a patch. what we look for is bug which tells us what the bug is, how you got it, is it reproducable, if so how?
<techno_freak> catterly, s/delete/close/ must have been what he meant
<jer132> You can just blot out the text.
<jer132> mark it as invalid and private.
<jer132> techno_freak: I did explain the problem.  What is not understood?
<techno_freak> jer132, there was no problem. you need not have closed the bug yourself, rather waited to see if some one else has the same problem
<jer132> No.  I was advised in here that "it ain't a bug".
<jer132> So I'll withdraw my claim.
<techno_freak> jer132, never have a second thought to report a bug, if you are not able to find a solution else where and you made a honest effort to find one
<jer132> Why?  With the attitude expressed in here as seen above I'll just wait until Hardy goes final and then post it.
<JohnPhys> jer132:  Try not to let Tuv0k's reponse upset you, there are plenty of other dev's and people in here more than willing to investigate.
<techno_freak> jer132, he was one of the other kind, we are here to help with bugs :)
<Tuv0k> jer132, http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html#not_losing
<Tuv0k> I apologized dude, let it go
<jer132> Wow.  I've never met anyone that requires a FAQ or terms of engagement in order to conduct themselves.
<pleaseandthankyo> can i install ubuntu edubun xunbu kubuntu at the same time?
 * techno_freak points pleaseandthankyo to #ubuntu
<pleaseandthankyo> ok installed xubuntu and and goubuntu  on top of edubuntu where are they now? and how do i load them?
<bicyclis1>  #
<awen_> bdmurray: a suggestion for a future hug day... bugs in HAL ?
<secretlondon> we had one a few weeks ago
<bddebian> Boo
<secretlondon> hi
<bddebian> Heya secretlondon
<hggdh> question (I know we had a bugday for Network-Manager just a few ago): anyone with problems with n-m?  I cannot get it to work in roaming mode...
<secretlondon> hggdh, I hate it, it always seems to break stuff. however ymmv
<hggdh> hi secretlondon -- unfortunately, yes. It does help with wireless, though
<hggdh> but overriding to DHCP "static" mode causes my whole system to think I am offline
<secretlondon> which causes the bug in eg firefox and evolution
<secretlondon> I set up a serial connection in mine (it doesn't work, but nm now things I'm online all the time
<secretlondon> I think if it works it works well, but like a lot of auto stuff if it breaks it breaks totally
<secretlondon> tbh I'd rather remove nm totally and set up wifi manually if I needed it
<secretlondon> it's not fit for (my) purpose(s)
<hggdh> secretlondon: no, right now it is not, unfortunately. I remember, actually, discussing this on SuSE some 3 years ago
<Nattgew> ok i have a couple questions
<Nattgew> if i have a bug report in spanish should i change summary and description to english?
<secretlondon> if you can
<rockstar_> Nattgew, yes please
<Nattgew> what should i mark bugs that are confirmed in Gutsy, etc. but fixed in Hardy?  leave them alone?
<secretlondon> if they are fixed in gutsy (and it's unlikely that we will backport) then fix released
<Nattgew> but fixed in Hardy just leave it as is
<seb128> no
<seb128> any bug fixed in hardy should be closed
<seb128> when the fix is available in ubuntu the bug is closed, a gutsy task can be opened if that requires a backport though
<JohnPhys> how can I make it so that bugs that I file go to the ocrrect release?  (hardy, gutsy, etc)
<seb128> and don't translate bugs, close those as support request
<seb128> you should mention in the description what version of ubuntu you are using
<afflux> morning
<secretlondon> hi
<afflux> 5-a-day-stats ignores 40 bugs again... any ideas on how to sort out what's wrong?
<andrea-bs> afflux: it ignores bugs which are listed more than once
<afflux> andrea-bs: yep
<afflux> andrea-bs: checking..
<afflux> andrea-bs: there are no duplicates in it
<andrea-bs> afflux: does all bugs affect ubuntu?
<afflux> andrea-bs: not sure, and I have no idea how to check that
<afflux> hm, could write something using python-lp-bugs
<andrea-bs> afflux: you can also use the +text page
<afflux> err, how?
<thekorn> afflux, is just the stats page ignoring yyour bugs or are these bugs not even committed to the branch?
<afflux> thekorn: they are committed
<andrea-bs> afflux: something like https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/207245/+text
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 207245 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "package nvidia-glx-new 100.14.19+2.6.22.4-14.10 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]
<afflux> andrea-bs: ah
<afflux> andrea-bs: hm, I'll use python ;)
<afflux> andrea-bs: thanks anyway
<afflux> (but I bet it's not 40 bugs which are not in ubuntu)
<andrea-bs> afflux: with wget + grep is simpler IMHO :D
<afflux> andrea-bs: NO WAY!!!!!!! ;)
<andrea-bs> afflux: ;)
<secretlondon> afflux: the 5 a day infrastructure isn't very good. I managed to block it yesterday (unknowingly) as the applet may have crashed
<afflux> secretlondon: haha, I noticed that :)
<thekorn> afflux, dholbach is on vacation, but I think i know the reason:
<thekorn> can you please remove ubuntu-bugcontrol from your teams file
<thekorn> there might be an error in the teams filter
<afflux> guess I missed the hourly updates to the stats page now..
<afflux> thekorn: thanks for helping, I'll check if that was the problem ;)
<thekorn> afflux, if this does not help, please file a bug, so daniel can fight with it :)
<afflux> k, will do that
<qense> hello
<secretlondon> hi
<afflux> I'm not sure what to do with bug 205493. It's not a bug with the camara, nor cheese/gstreamer, because the images are correct but the display resolution is not.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205493 in gst-plugins-good0.10 "[Hardy] Wrong video x-y-ratio with mbp internal webcam" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205493
<afflux> Well, the resolution seems to be correct, too, but the output is obviously not.
<james_w> afflux: so do they look wrong in cheese?
<james_w> do they look wrong if opened in e.g. gthumb as well?
<afflux> james_w: they seem to look wrong when he is using ubuntu
<james_w> all apps?
<afflux> james_w: I'm not sure
<james_w> it would be useful to know.
<james_w> if it's just e.g. cheese then the bug is there, but if it's e.g. all apps using gstreamer then it's a bug in that
<james_w> if it's all apps on Ubuntu then I don't know where it would be.
<afflux> james_w: well, the cam is not the problem
<james_w> no, but I imagine that it is whatever he is looking at them in that is scaling the pictures for his resolution
<afflux> hm
<james_w> and that's what he doesn't like.
<afflux> I'll ask him
<afflux> james_w: ah, I asked him to draw a circle and a square in OS X and look at it in ubuntu, he said that they look correct
<afflux> james_w: not sure if that helps
<james_w> crazy
<james_w> it would be interesting to know what apps this is
<james_w> did he view the drawings in the same app as he viewed the photos?
<afflux> james_w: not sure, I just asked him for testing other viewers
<james_w> great, thanks
<Raseel> Hi !! I want to get involved with the Ubuntu BugSquad  team. Can someone please tell me what time is the Hug Day ?
<pedro_> Raseel: March 27 in all the timezones
<pedro_> that's tomorrow at least for me ;-)
<Raseel> yeah , :-). but what time ?
<Raseel> @pedro_ : as in, I'm from India, so I need to do a local time conversion so that I can participate
<pedro_> Raseel: the whole day basically
<bicyclist> What is the topic for the next hug day ?
<pedro_> bicyclist: GDM, GNOME Screensaver and Konqueror
<pedro_> Raseel: you can come and ask at any time you want to, there's always people willing to help here on the channel
<bicyclist> Ok, count me in.
<pedro_> bicyclist: rock on!
<pedro_> we have a brief list of bugs here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080327
<pedro_> in case you want to start look at them
<Raseel> pedro_: Ok, I'm gonna take that as, Hug Day is on 25th March PST
<bicyclist> Thanx , firefox already started up.
<Raseel> pedro_ : I am looking at the list
<pedro_> and there's also the Konqueror page, if you're using  Kubuntu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080327/KDE
<pedro_> gotta run now
<pedro_> Raseel, bicyclist hope to see your name on the triagers list of the hug day page  ;-)
<pedro_> see you later
<bicyclist> Hope to be able to help, see you .
<Raseel> pedro_:I hope so too ;-)
<secretlondon> Raseel it's the 24 hours on your time zone, if anything it is more europe than pst
<cge> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sudo/+bug/207369 - does this look more like a joke or an actual reaction to vi?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 207369 in sudo ""visudo" is completely unusable (/etc/sudoers can only be editted with an external text editor)" [Undecided,New]
<cge> Also, did visudo use nano instead of vi at some time in the past?
<james_w> cge: visudo uses $EDITOR
<james_w> so, there are a couple of things that may be happening here:
<james_w> 1. the user changed their setting of this.
<james_w> sorry, sidetracked
<ogra_cmpc> james_w, he's likely used to vim while we ship the tiny version where vi actually behaves like good old unix vi (no cursor key support etc)
<cge> ogra_cmpc: actually, it sounds like he doesn't know about vi at all.
<cge> Also, visudo doesn't use $EDITOR in all cases.
<james_w> 3. there's a configuration option that may have changed in debian/rules between the releases
<james_w> 4. env handling changes in sudo may mean that $EDITOR is no longer set to what it was in the sudo environment
<ogra_cmpc> cge, well, it does by default .. if a user doesnt know about vi i doubt he has changed it
<james_w> so 'echo "$VISUAL | $EDITOR; sudo echo "$VISUAL | $EDITOR"' may be a good start
<ogra_cmpc> hmm
<cge> interesting, yes
<Tuv0k> update broke liferea
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-03-27
<gggggig> hi
<gggggig> why nautilus-actions - 1.4.1-1ubuntu1 isn't mainstream yet?
<gggggig> https://launchpad.net/~afflux/+archive it seems to be approved in hardy
<Pici> It is in Hardy
<Pici> !info nautilus-actions hardy
<Pici> er.. nautilus-actions |    1.4.1-1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/universe Packages
<Pici> oh.. ubuntu-1, nevermind, I missed that
<gggggig> What could be happened?
<Pici> ...
<Tuv0k> Bug #207482
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 207482 in liferea "Latest version (1.4.14-0ubuntu1) crashes on start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207482
<alex-weej> is it just my computer that can't Ctrl+Alt+Fn to switch VT from X?
<alex-weej> i have a hell of a time trying to get to a TTY if X is running
<alex-weej> usually involves me hammering Ctrl+Alt+Backspace a lot and hoping GDM gives up trying to respawn
<alex-weej> and then conceding, logging into a failsafe terminal and doing /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<savvas> Hi, I've noticed a problem with bug #182840 and bug #200479 - the first one is private, should be marked as public if nothing really private was going on, and the latter is mine, and should be marked as a duplicate
<ubotu> Bug 182840 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/182840 is private
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 200479 in iproute "tc crashed with SIGSEGV in prio_print_opt()won" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200479
<pedro_> good morning
<pedro_> today is hug day!
<pedro_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080327 feel free to grab any bug out the list
<techno_freak> i find half the list to be already taken care of ;)
<bicyclist> Rehi pedro_
<pedro_> hug day!
<pedro_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080327 <- squash a bug and win a hug ;-)
<hggdh> morning pedro_, happy [bh]ug day... I will try to help
<pedro_> hello hggdh, rock on! , thanks ;-)
<pedro_> sourcercito: you're crazy
<hggdh> btw, sorry about forgetting to the the Evo bug to desktop-bugs...
<hggdh> s/the the/set the/
<sourcercito> pedro_, i'm sick
<sourcercito> :P
<pedro_> hggdh: that's ok, you rock ;-)
 * sourcercito waves
 * pedro_ hugs hggdh
 * hggdh hugs back pedro_ and everybody else (a collectivising hug)
<pedro_> sourcercito: you might want to update your lp profile with the photo you sent me a while ago
<pedro_> the one with the mask
<pedro_> at least the little icon :-P
<sourcercito> don't remember that photo
<pedro_> sourcercito: i guess you were on a basement with a white mask on your mouth/nose
<pedro_> you really looked like a bug killer :-P
<sourcercito> ahhh, right, that was a cool idea, but the quality was way too low
<sourcercito> ;)
<sourcercito> heheheh
<Iulian> Hey
<pedro_> hello Iulian!
<Iulian> Hiya pedro_! :)
<pedro_> quick reminder today is the GDM, GNOME Screensaver and Konqueror Hug Day https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080327 . You can squash a bug and later on commit it to the 5-A-Day https://wiki.ubuntu.com/5-A-Day
<pedro_> oh qense you're just in time for killing some bugs ;-)
<qense> hello :)
<pedro_> how are you today
<qense> happy bug day :)
<qense> I'm fine, thanks :)
<pedro_> good!
<qense> how're you all doing?
<pedro_> I'm fine, thanks. well , celebrating the hug/bug day ;-)
 * heno waves to qense and pedro
<pedro_> hello heno!
<afflux> morning
<pedro_> morning afflux
<afflux> hi pedro_
<qense> helllo
<afflux> err
<afflux> may someone have a look at bug 207737 and it's reporter?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 207737 in libdebian-installer "best" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207737
<afflux> I've the impression that this is a bot...
<qense> unless he likes email address with just numbers I agree
<pedro_> could be but he only has reported 1 bug not a lot to determine
<qense> would you be able to remind this: 919855269770@yahoo.com.au ?
<afflux> Of course :P
<pedro_> why not? can you remember  your passport number?
<pedro_> same thing
<pedro_> same as you remember phone numbers, etc
<afflux> pedro_: I can't o.o
<pedro_> i don't think we can determine it with only 1 report
<afflux> yes, definetly
<pedro_> afflux:  :-P
<afflux> (My phone number is 5-digit :P)
<qense> well, maybe he likes having a weird email address :)
<pedro_> here is 7 and cellphone like 9/10
<qense> maybe we just should watch the user
<afflux> I met someone having a www. in front of his email
<pedro_> yes we can keep an eye over him just in case of
<afflux> does LP suggest login names out of email adresses?
<pedro_> don't know
<qense> The reporter of bug 177745 created an awful lot of tags, shouldn't some of them eb removed?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177745 in gdm "Login Window Preferences: custom welcome message does not take effect." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177745
<james_w> if they don't make sense remove them
<qense> I mean 'welcome' or 'gdm.conf-custom' aren't really some good tags
<james_w> I've seen people just copy the whole title in there before
<james_w> yeah, drop them.
 * afflux thinks that naming them "tasks" is a bad idea: those nasty web2.0 apps make them think they should add anything they associate with this bug
<qense> is login a good tag? there are four bugs with that tag
<james_w> I don't think so, I don't really know why that would be interesting.
<james_w> I guess searching for duplicates perhaps
<qense> is Login Window Preferences Applet a part of GDM?
<seb128> yes
<qense> wait
<qense> nvm
 * heno closes bug 207737 -- that really is invalid
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 207737 in libdebian-installer "best" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207737
<qense> you could say that
<qense> what is the guideline for marking bugs invalid because no one has responded for a long time? A month?
<pedro_> qense: yes, a month or wait for the lp janitor
<qense> btw, is there a way of gathering the email address of all upstream project maintainers of the packages in Ubuntu using a launchpad script?
<qense> I'd like to make a start with the project I suggested on the mailinglist if no one thinks I shouldn't
<james_w> qense: I think *all* would be a bit much for you
<qense> that's trye
<qense> could be true
<qense> what I wanted to do is send all maintainers an email and wait for their reply
<james_w> if you sent an automated mail to them all then you would be drowned in resposes I think
<qense> I could create a filter and export them to text files
<james_w> I think it's a great idea though.
<qense> if I'd put it on the wiki or somewhere else people could help changing it to human readable text for the wiki
<james_w> I think you may be better off working with the biggest packages first, e.g. gnome
<james_w> or you could sort packages in ubuntu by the number of bug reports and work down.
<james_w> do you think there could be a better place for this information than the wiki?
<qense> and cut that list into pieces and let people choose which part they want to do
<qense> no
<qense> but first we need to make a list :)
<pedro_> for GNOME they're here: http://live.gnome.org/Bugsquad/TriageGuide/ProductSpecificGuidelines
<qense> things like that also make your work easier :)
<pedro_> and a few projects keep their own pages at live.gnome.org too like GNOME Power Manager and Evince IIRC
<james_w> thanks pedro_
<pedro_> yes indeed
<pedro_> you're welcome
<james_w> qense: that's a good start, you could add pointers from the wiki to those pages
<qense> we need to create a start page for this
<qense> Bugs/Triaging ?
<bddebian> Boo
<qense> hello
<qense> what do you think of Bugs/Triaging?
<james_w> perfect I think
<james_w> then have like Bugs/Triaging/Gnome etc.?
<qense> At the same time I think I'm going to copy the contents of DebuggingProcedures and it's subpages to there too
<qense> yes, that is what I'd use
<james_w> I wouldn't copy it, just add a link
<james_w> I think you can actually include pages though, which would be perfect
<qense> yeah
<qense> but I think we should use the same naming syntax to keep things logical
<heno> we should do a 'check your own bugs' bug day soon. I'm closing some old bugs of mine now ...
<qense> where is the page of gnome-power-manager with the requirements for bug reports about it?
<yuriy> morning
<qense> heno: good idea, you often forget your own bug reports and if no one else looks at them...
<qense> hello
<pedro_> well i tend to do that daily
<pedro_> qense: there's a page on live.gnome.org/GNOMEPowerManager
<pedro_> and ted did a page with information too https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingGNOMEPowerManager
<qense> that page is empty and the other page about gnome power-manager I found just displayed a link to the FAQ :(
<qense> but I'll include the ubuntu wiki page
<qense> aargh! I sent again an email to the bugsquad mailing list using the wrong email address!
<qense> What categories shall I use on the triaging page?
<qense> the include thing for moinmoin is a macro, I think you have to install it seperately
<afflux> pedro_ tends to do *all* bugs daily :P
<afflux> about every second bug I marked as incomplete gets expired by pedro :)
<pedro_> haha sorry i'm an addict :-(
<afflux> hehe
<afflux> I wonder if being a member of bugcontrol is suitable for ubuntu membership
<qense> :)
<qense> Does pedro_ has written a lot of the guides for bug triaging?
<qense> that could help
<qense> or did he got a lot of new members for bugcontrol?
<pedro_> afflux: I'd say yes
<pedro_> if you do a lot of triage work you can apply i can't see any reason why not
<pedro_> same as translators for example
<afflux> hm
<afflux> not sure if I do a lot of triage :)
<pedro_> you can start now ;-)
<afflux> I mean, I do some triage
<afflux> *ing
<afflux> hm, I've 3000 points from bug management, guess thats not too much ;)
<qense> I've got 990 :)
<afflux> hehe
<qense> Pedro Bucellate(pedro) has zero ;)
<qense> Murray(murray) too
<qense> Ben Murray too
<afflux> brian has 13k
<qense> the real yes :)
<qense> wow, there are really a lot of pedros
<qense> and almost all of them have zero karma
<qense> I'm the only sense with karma :)
<qense> and the only qense that exists
<afflux> wow :P
<qense> I'm special! :P I've got the most karma of a whole list!
<afflux> <advertising> I posted my script for mass-editing duplicates to the bugsquad ML last night, in case you're interested :) </advertising>
<james_w> afflux: yeah, I saw that, thanks a lot, I'll try it next time I find one that needs it
<afflux> okay, cool
<qense> I read the mail about it, but I haven't tried it yet
<afflux> qense: you usually don't need it too often
<qense> I don't look for duplicates, I concentrate more on forwarding, hal, network-manager and power-manager
<qense> I hope so :)
<qense> brainstorm is really filled with ideas saying just this 'beat windows by becoming better. I've got a very good idea of how to become better: improve all stuff"
<qense> or "Imitate windows"
<qense> someone even suggested to take all things from windows, including software isntalling!
<qense> aaargh!
<qense> that idea had -200 or something
<thekorn> afflux, read this mail, will add this script to the examples/ in py-lp-bugs later, if you don't mind
 * thekorn waves to all the bug-hunters, happy hugday!
<afflux> thekorn: yes, you can do whatever you want :P
 * qense hasn't done a hugday bug yet. bad, bad qense
<afflux> oh, it's hugday again? *runs*
<qense> it's every thursday and tuesday :)
<afflux> someone familiar with the gnome bugtracker? Can I just enter a function in which a crash occured?
<qense> I use it often.
<qense> But what function do you mean? A part of a program or a programming kind of function?
<afflux> qense: I'm a student and it's holidays for me in germany, so I have no idea what 's todays day
<qense> ok :)
<afflux> a C function for example: gcin_im_client_forward_key_press
<afflux> (as in: gdmgreeter crashed with SIGSEGV in gcin_im_client_forward_key_press())
<qense> You mean in the title? I see that more often at gnome's bugzilla
<rexy_> after you file a bug through apport-cli do you need to do anything else or will it get sorted automaticly?
<afflux> rexy_: a browser widnow should appear guiding you through the bug creation
<afflux> If http://bugzilla.gnome.org/buglist.cgi?query=gcin_im_client_forward_key_press returns nothing, can I savely open a new bug?
<rexy_> afflux, yep did that
<qense> after that you just have to wait
<qense> it could be that someone asks you for more information
<rexy_> does it automaticly sends a notification to my e-mail if someone does?
<afflux> rexy_: yes
<rexy_> i closed my own bug last time since it was fixed before anything was done with it, happens a lot i suppose?
<afflux> should we report bugs to gnome if they are not reproducible?
<afflux> *crasher bugs
<afflux> (or if we don't know yet whether they are)
<qense> the problem with those bugs is that crashes often happen at unpredictable times
<qense> I think that if the user keeps having irregular crashes you should forward it
<afflux> let's look at bug 203545
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203545 in gdm "gdmgreeter crashed with SIGSEGV in pango_ot_ruleset_description_hash()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203545
<afflux> It contains a complete backtrace but close to no descriptions, I guess it just crashed right after starting.
<qense> I think that at that sort of bugs we should wait if it happens a lot more often
<qense> I had also a lot of random crashes lately until I removed the compiled candido gtk engine
<qense> I've got amd64 and I think candido is mainly written for i386
<afflux> hm, looking at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+bug/188565 (which is listed as an example on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Upstream/GNOME), it didn't contain reproducing information and was forwarded
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188565 in gnome-terminal "gnome-terminal crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Fix released]
<afflux> pedro_: ping, question!
<qense> maybe they can get enough information from apport
<afflux> pedro_:  should we report bugs to gnome if they are not reproducible (or if we don't know yet whether they are)?
<qense> well, I go, bye
<heno> pedro_: I'm following up on bug 201466 I asked you about it recently and you pointed me at a possibly related bug and a work-around -- but I have forgotten :-/ Could you remind me pls?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201466 in xorg "gdm_slave_xioerror_handler error in ubuntu hardy heron Alpha 6" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201466
<pedro_> ah heno : Option		"AccelMethod"	"XAA" at the Device section
<pedro_> and if you're having issues with firefox (black images) you may want to add : Option		"XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"
<pedro_> to the same section
<pedro_> afflux: regarding which bug? the gnome-terminal one?
<heno> pedro_: a thanks. So the question is should I remove the hack now to see if the problem still occurs? Could be painful to find out ...
<afflux> pedro_: no, regarding bug 203545 and bug 199157
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203545 in gdm "gdmgreeter crashed with SIGSEGV in pango_ot_ruleset_description_hash()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203545
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199157 in gdm "gdmgreeter crashed with SIGSEGV in gcin_im_client_forward_key_press()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199157
<pedro_> heno: ah yeah, that'd be good,  I haven't tried to reproduce it lately
<pedro_> afflux: looking
<afflux> pedro_: I'll brew a coffee, will be back in some minutes
<pedro_> afflux: second one looks like a gcin issue not a gdm one
<pedro_> you may want to reassign it
<qense> hello
<cowbud> so was there ever a metapackage put together for like ubuntu-desktop-dbg?
<afflux> pedro_: right, what about the other one?
<pedro_> afflux: looks like pango, you can forward it if there's nothing on upstream already
<pedro_> trace is good
<afflux> pedro_: so, in general, what to do woth non-reproducible bugs?
<pedro_> it depends, if it's a crash and the trace is good enough it can be forwarded
<seb128> depends if that's reproducible for the user
<seb128> if that's the case we encourage him to report the bug upstream
<seb128> otherwise and if there is not enough informations we close the bug
<afflux> seb128: you mean if the user gets a random crash which is not reproducible, it should not be forwarded?
<seb128> if it has not enough details to be useful and the users can't get those because that was a one time thing yes
<seb128> a debug backtrace is enough details for most of the crashes though, so when the crash is properly retraced it should be sent upstream
<afflux> hm, okay...
<seb128> you think that's not the correct thing to do?
<afflux> well, I'm not sure. I think it will be the only solution for most random crashes
<afflux> but, e.g. bug 203545
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203545 in gdm "gdmgreeter crashed with SIGSEGV in pango_ot_ruleset_description_hash()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203545
<afflux> seems very much like a random crash which will maybe never happen again (to the reporter!). But it still is a crash with a full stacktrace which may be a problem in some rare cases.
<seb128> afflux: as said this one should be sent upstream, it has a detailled stacktrace
<seb128> afflux: might be http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=471261
<ubotu> Gnome bug 471261 in general "Crash in pango_ot_ruleset_add_feature" [Critical,Unconfirmed]
<afflux> okay, haven't searched for it yet
<afflux> so, we reject bugs which are not reproducible and don't have a good stacktrace?
<afflux> that would sound sane to me
<seb128> afflux: correct
<afflux> okay, thanks a lot for clarification :
<greg-g> dang lock on the bzr repo
<james_w> I need a gnome person: bug 204821
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204821 in ubuntu "[hardy beta 1] GNOME Settings Deamon gives error when starting live CD" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204821
<james_w> specifically: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12923803/.xsession-errors
<james_w> it looks like the cause of the problem may be
<james_w> ** (gnome-settings-daemon:8547): WARNING **: Error opening directory '/etc/gnome/config': No such file or directory
<james_w> or perhaps it is just a warning.
<james_w> but it is the only message from the settings-daemon
<james_w> I have that directory on my system, but dpkg doesn't know anything about it
<pedro_> it seems to be created by the capplets-data package
<james_w> I don't think it would be killing gnome-session though
<james_w> what happens to -session then?
<XiXaQ> Regarding Evolution. There are so many bugs in that piece of software, it's hard to believe. Which bugfixes will be available using ubuntu updates?
<pedro_> XiXaQ: updates to gutsy? the ones that worth for a SRU: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<XiXaQ> well, in general. Actually, I'm more concerned about hardy.
<pedro_> otherwise you may want to wait till hardy is released or uprade to hardy
<pedro_> any bug in particular?
<XiXaQ> yes, I filed one yesterday. In Evolution, when you view a preview of a task,  select some text and copy it, either using the menus or ctrl+c, Evolution crashes.
<pedro_> bug 207286 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 207286 in evolution "evolution-alarm-notify crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_free1()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207286
<bicyclist> Could it be that energy managment received some major bug fixes ? My Sony Vaio is running way quieter and goes faster into energy saving than before.
<XiXaQ> pedro_,  oh. No, I filed it on bugzilla; http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=524121
<ubotu> Gnome bug 524121 in Tasks "Copy in task preview closes evolution" [Critical,New]
<pedro_> XiXaQ: you should ask to the evolution maintainers then
<pedro_> if they make the fix available to 2.22.1 it can make it to hardy or hardy.1
<XiXaQ> but not in a general update?
<pedro_> a general update to what?
<XiXaQ> there are some _big_ bugs in Evolution and I really hope that they will be available as normal updates as they're fixed. Waiting six months for a fix just isn't possible.
<pedro_> as i said if it's worth for a SRU you can ask for one
<pedro_> and get those fixes available trough the -updates
<XiXaQ> pedro_, thanks for that link. I think all the bugs I'm working on qualifies for SRU.
<afflux> until release, bugs in hardy don't need to qualify for SRU to get fixed, do they?
<XiXaQ> maybe not, but many of thiese bugs won't be fixed before hardy is released.
<XiXaQ> actually, most of them.
<XiXaQ> Evolution is such a central application for office users, it's really important that those crasher bugs and other obvious bugs are fixed as quickly as possible.
<rockstar_> XiXaQ, are these bugs specific to ubuntu, or to evolution?
<XiXaQ> to evolution of course.
<XiXaQ> but it's important for me to get those fixes into ubuntu as they're released.
<rockstar_> XiXaQ, then you're probably barking up the wrong tree.  You probably ought to make the case more upstream.
<XiXaQ> does upstream decide what should be updated using ubuntus update mechanism?
<afflux> XiXaQ: upstream provides the fixes
<XiXaQ> yes, I understand that. That doesn't help me if I have to wait until the next version of ubuntu though. Especially not if I have to wait until the next LTS version. I was hoping I could stick with hardy for a good while.
<afflux> XiXaQ: I guess most evolution crasher bugs have been forwarded upstream, we can't do anything (except fixing them on our own, what I can't, and most other bug triagers can't either) until they provide the fixes. We can cherry-pick them into ubuntu then.
<XiXaQ> I'm asking whether or not fixes from evolution will be forwarded to the stable release or if I have to wait until the next release, but I guess that page gives me some hope.
<afflux> oh. Sorry, I misunderstood that. Yes, that would need a SRU then, and I think crashes are suitable for that
<XiXaQ> crashes, and I'm working on the large number of category related bugs, which doesn't cause evolution to crash, but only renders a big part of it useless.
<XiXaQ> those should be perfectly safe fixes though, so I guess it'll at least have a chance. I think evolution deserves some special attention.
<salty-horse> shouldn't this be a priority? for some production systems, those 7 minutes are important: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ntp/+bug/157608/
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 157608 in ntp "Adjust Time -> Sync with Internet Time Servers never syncs." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Kmos> salty-horse: ask in #ubuntu-devel
<afflux> Yasumoto: please release the lock on the 5-a-day branch: bzr break-lock bzr+ssh://yasumoto7@bazaar.launchpad.net/~5-a-day/5-a-day-data/main/
<thekorn> afflux, did you found the lost ~40 bugs in the 5-a-day stats?
<afflux> thekorn: nope, opened a question and found out that 1.) daniel is not a anwers contact, 2.) I cannot subscribe people to questions yet :)
<afflux> thekorn: kiko suggested to write him an email, so I replied to daniels 5-a-day mail on bugsquad, I think he'll look into it when he has some time
<thekorn> afflux, hehe, I just found out that there is a diff between the number of lines in peoples data-files and the bug count on the stats page also for other people
<afflux> ah
<afflux> good to hear, it's not me being to stupid :)
<thekorn> afflux, ok, it seems some of your bugs a private, this might be one part of the diff
<thekorn> afflux, for your data file i get exactly 40 bugs where launchpadbugs raises an error when parsing  the bugs
<thekorn> that's it
<afflux> ah
<thekorn> afflux, will answer to your mail with my results
<afflux> thanks
<afflux> good night :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-03-28
<bddebian> Boo
<Pici> ack!, scared me
<bddebian> :)
<salty-horse> every once in a while, random buttons in the window list panel have their titles replaced with a running clock. I think it started happening after I fiddled with intlclock. has anyone noticed that too?
<salty-horse> clicking on the intlclock applet to open the window makes the bad title go away
<pedro_> haven't seen that before, i don't use intlclock that might be the issue
<afflux> mornin
<secretlondon> hi
<Iulian> Hey
<bddebian> Boo
<charle1> how do some bugs start out as invalid?
<pedro_> catterly: if you're referring to the ones listed at ubuntu-bugs-announce, it's because they have been made public or the triager was way faster :-P
<qense> hello
<secretlondon> hi
<catterly> pedro_: I was, thanks!
<Pres-Gas> Has anyone looked at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/200064
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 200064 in ubuntu "the iwl3945 driver will not connect to my open, 802.11 b, linksys  AP" [Undecided,New]
<Pres-Gas> I would think that all the intel wireless people would be concerned about this?
<james_w> Pres-Gas: can you connect without network manager?
<seb128> assigning the bug to network-manager would be better than having it on no component
<seb128> where is it now you can be sure nobody out of the bugsquad will look at the bug
<james_w> yeah, I was wondering it if was n-m or linux-ubuntu-modules
<Pres-Gas> james_w: I guess that will be the next step
<seb128> james_w: in any case better to reassign to network-manager
<seb128> if that's wrong it can be changed later
<Pres-Gas> This is a similar one...
<Pres-Gas> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/198006
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 198006 in ubuntu "Dell Inpriron and IPW3945" [Undecided,New]
<Pres-Gas> Though we have not posted logs to it like in 200064
<Pres-Gas> So, I am assuming I should use iwconfig?
<james_w> yes please
<Pres-Gas> crap...I will have to do this after work
<Pres-Gas> should I just post to 200064?
<james_w> they look similar, but there is not enough information to say if they are the same
<james_w> I think you should mark one a duplicate of the other and provide as much information as possible, that gives it the best chance of being fixed.
<catterly> would anyone mind setting an importance on this? my bugcontrol app is still pending I suppose, bug #201555
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201555 in checkgmail "checkgmail dependencies not met/checked" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201555
<catterly> it seems Medium, maybe High, any opinions?
<Pres-Gas> james_w: Does this mean I have to power to do so or are you talking to the bug gods?
<catterly> well, anyone with the power to do so haha
<catterly> I don't know if you do!
<catterly> unless you are a dev or BugControl, I assume not
<james_w> Pres-Gas: you have the power
<Pres-Gas> I am pretty new to lauchpad, catterly
<Pres-Gas> I have the glow?!?!
 * Pres-Gas begins to RTFM Launchpad
<james_w> Pres-Gas: you can mark the bugs you were talking about as duplicates, but you can't fulfil catterly's request
<Pres-Gas> Thanks for the clarification, james_w
<afflux> anyone able to forward bug 199157 to gcin upstream? I'm not able to find any, (except one page that consists only of chinese symbols)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199157 in gcin "gdmgreeter crashed with SIGSEGV in gcin_im_client_forward_key_press()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199157
<Pres-Gas> I think I will convert 198006 to question instead of marking as duplicate...jfree143 says it is solved.
<james_w> catterly: bug 68671
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 68671 in checkgmail "should depend on libcrypt-simple-perl" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/68671
<james_w> you will probably want to read that and then unify the two somehow
<secretlondon> may want to look at debian bugs too
<james_w> and add the tags "bitesize packaging"
<james_w> hi secretlondon
<secretlondon> hi james_w
<Pres-Gas> james_w: I see your mod of the ticket, thanks.  I will follow up on that ticket tonight
<Pres-Gas> I assume that you are now subscribed to it?
<james_w> afflux: http://directory.fsf.org/project/gcin/
<james_w> I think I did, yes
<secretlondon> debian has http://packages.debian.org/sid/checkgmail 13-2, we have 13-1
<Pres-Gas> or should I ping you here, james_w
<afflux> james_w: now check the "homepage" link
<secretlondon> changelog just a desktop file though
<james_w> afflux: check the "development" tab
<james_w> I current link directly to it
<secretlondon> no quick fix - bah!
<afflux> tab? huh
<james_w> sorrry, I couldn't link directly to it
<afflux> ah, javascript
<james_w> secretlondon: yeah, the .desktop is from Ubuntu anyway I expect
<secretlondon> yeah ;)
<james_w> secretlondon: in the second bug I pasted it explains why it isn't fixed in Debian.
<secretlondon> no debbugs that refer
<secretlondon> ok
<james_w> it is an easy fix though
<secretlondon> I always try and check debian when we use their packaging
<secretlondon> cool :)
<afflux> james_w: okay, I'll write an email... Hope that wont get lost, I'd like to see a real bug tracker *mumble*
<afflux> oh, it has a trac o.o
<james_w> ooh, where?
<afflux> that was hidden :)
<afflux> the VCS link
<james_w> Pres-Gas: yes, I'm subscribed, you can see the list on the left of the bug
<afflux> but you can't register and you can't open tickets... *!$!"§%
<secretlondon> arrgh
<secretlondon> I was trying to explain to $upstream why having it's own bts (rather than using debians) would be cool..
<secretlondon> some upstreams just prefer an email though
<afflux> quodlibet is like that, too
<afflux> they have a full trac, with wiki and svn and stuff, and everything links to that, but they still use their ML for bugs. (the ticket system is closed)
<secretlondon> catterly, Bug #151226 too
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151226 in checkgmail "Synaptic recommends libsexymm2, which is useless (missing Perl bindings)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/151226
<catterly> oh boy
<secretlondon> its all really the same issue
<catterly> yeah I guess, which is the "master" bug though
<secretlondon> bug #68671, even bug #157436
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 68671 in checkgmail "should depend on libcrypt-simple-perl" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/68671
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 157436 in checkgmail "package checkgmail 1.12-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157436
<catterly> gahh
<catterly> alright, I can sort these out I think, however I think the libcrypt should be one, and libsexy another
<secretlondon> sure
<catterly> because libcrypt just needs to be recommended/req'd, but sexy is broken apparently
<qense> jcastro: are you available now?
<secretlondon> arrgh bug #155594 is the libsexy bug
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 155594 in checkgmail "Checkgmail doesn't start" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155594
<secretlondon> the same issue displays itself in different ways ;)
<jcastro> qense: yep!
<qense> ok
<jcastro> qense: give me a minute or so to clear my schedule
<secretlondon> yet people are reporting other probs with the package so it must start for some people ;)
<qense> ok. I'm curious to your ideas :) But I've already mailed the mailinglists of freedesktop, libmtp and mtps before I read your mail.
<secretlondon> catterly the 'other' bug with this package seems to be a localisation issue
<secretlondon> one of the best bits of bug triage (for me) is identifying the same underlying issue in it's different presentations :)
<james_w> I agree that there are two bugs, but the libsexy one is harder to solve.
<james_w> you could open a [needs packaging] bug for the perl bindings and point it there.
<james_w> ah, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/151564
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151564 in ubuntu "[Wish] Please include Gtk2::Sexy Perl bindings into Ubuntu" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<jcastro> qense: yeah, I have found that "general" blasting to maintainers and/or lists isn't really effective
<qense> ok
<jcastro> which is why heno felt it would be useful for me to be more involved in hug days
<sroecker> hi
<sroecker> asac, are you online?
<catterly> phew alright, thanks james_w, secretlondon
<jcastro> so when an upstream hug day happens we can (hopefully) get some participation from upstreams and then we can work together with them on bugs.
<qense> yeah, if we can 'forward' the bug day also upstream, I think it can have a lot more ffect :)
<jcastro> and get a working relationship going
<jcastro> let me dig up a chart for you
<james_w> the Amarok one was a great success wasn't it?
<jcastro> james_w: yeah the wolf brigade is pretty rocking
<jcastro> qense: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+upstreamreport
<jcastro> those are the top packages in ubuntu, sorted by open bugs
<jcastro> the watch % column (second to last) basically shows how well we do linking bugs to upstream trackers
<james_w> ah cool
<james_w> poor mvo
<jcastro> james_w: heh, yeah
<seb128> jcastro: GNOME rocks there ;-)
<qense> yes, it quite does :)
<jcastro> seb128: yes, by a long shot.
<jcastro> seb128: that's because you guys are heroes.
<qense> we could try to mail the upstream contacts with a request
<jcastro> qense: so one thing specifically bdmurray and I were looking at
<seb128> we try our best, and we have some rocking contributors ;-)
<jcastro> was bugs where people paste in an upstream bug tracker but don't bother to link it in launchpad.
<jcastro> basically, the linking part isn't discoverable, etc, but they will fix that.
<jcastro> in the meantime bdmurray has a query he runs that shows us these bugs, I was thinking that we could generate a page of these, and target 5-a-day people to do the linking
<qense> that would indeed be nice
<jcastro> since they're real easy to fix
<jcastro> that would directly affect the numbers on the upstream report and get us more green boxes.
<jcastro> the upstream contact field is also something that is generally not used, so we need to think about how to fix that
<jcastro> the general concensus seems to be "someone who is involved upstream and uses ubuntu"
<jcastro> pure upstream developers don't seem to be keen on being the contact. (General observation)
<jcastro> If we can form teams around specific upstreams of people who are interested in forwarding bugs upstream, that would be a huge help.
<jcastro> Like how the amarok people do it.
<seb128> jcastro: do we have an easy way to give upstream guys control on the bugs for the corresponding package in ubuntu.
<seb128> ?
<qense> But what we need to do is get the upstream maintainers to send us a list with information to help us with checking bug reports for completecy
<jcastro> seb128: no, ongoing issue.
<asac> sroecker: yeah
<seb128> ok
<sroecker> asac, what patch system does network-manager use?
<jcastro> seb128: for example if I were a pidgin guy and wanted to change the status of a lp bug I can't. But we can fix that manually.
<seb128> how?
<jcastro> seb128: It's something I will bring up with bdmurray when he returns from holiday
<seb128> ok
<sroecker> I have an atheros base wlan chip and newest network-manager can't connect to my hidden net
<jcastro> seb128: he can manually add someone to give them permission
<jcastro> but there's no general "Hi I am upstream I would like to manage ubuntu bugs about my project" button.
<seb128> well, they are added to the bugsquad and can edit any ubuntu bug then, no?
<sroecker> I works manually with AP_SCAN=1, so I want to try that
<jcastro> yes, exactly
<Pres-Gas> Okay, can anyone tell me the purpose of #ubuntu-laptop?
<asac> sroecker: quilt
<Pres-Gas> I tried to talk about forward momentum of 200064 to them and they seemed rather rude IMHO
<asac> (with cdbs)
<asac> sroecker: which package version?
<jcastro> qense: my short term focus is going to be getting upstreams involved in hug days, and then participating in them, forwarding bugs upstream, etc.
<asac> sroecker: test 0.6.6-0ubuntu4 first please
<sroecker> asac, I have
<asac> sroecker: otherwise file a bug with summary [ath_pci] cannot connect to hidden
<qense> but how are we going to gather the triage data and are we going to keep the DebuggingProcdedures page or move it all to a new page?
<sroecker> k
<asac> sroecker: please attach your complete syslog after connect attempt
<qense> WE can ask at hug days the involved packages for this
<qense> We*
<jcastro> qense: well, I am going to update this page here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Upstream
<jcastro> which are basically guides for each big upstream on how to forward bugs
<qense> you could add e.g . Bugs/Triaging/GNOME to the GNOME page
<jcastro> yeah
<qense> but the pages should get some content
<qense> and how are we going to get that?
<jcastro> we have to write them. :D
<asac> sroecker: please give me bug id
<jcastro> also, I think it would be good to check with each upstream to make sure the info we put on there is correct.
<james_w> what's the page that has all bugs without a package on?
<qense> we can ask all projects to extend their triaging page at their bug days
<qense> and what about basic information like ubuntu version and package information?
<qense> or architecture
<qense> should we put that everytime again on the specific pages or just once at the main page and remind them at the specific pages
<james_w> qense: I don't understand what you mean
<jcastro> qense: I think we should just link to the packaging information page on lp.
<qense> I mean information about the bugs, the version of ubuntu and program you're using
<jcastro> oh, how they can get the information for their bug report you mean?
<qense> I mean the information required for all bug reports
<qense> sould we put it once at the main page with the risk that people might forget it or everytime at the specific bug triaging pages, which will cost a  lot of extra work and space
<jcastro> I think it should be on the general page, and keep the upstream-specific pages with just details on how different upstreams do things
<qense> yeah, that sounds as the best option to me too
<sroecker> asac, bug #208306
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 208306 in network-manager "[ath_pci] cannot connect to hidden ap" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208306
<qense> ok, I think we also should decide what to do with DebuggingProcedures and the information on it
<qense> should we copy it or link to it
<qense> inclusion, like I suggested at the mailinglist, doesn't work
<jcastro> I think linking to it would be sufficient
<james_w> I think you can include pages using Moin, so you can have each specific page include the general stuff if you want
<jcastro> can you include just sections of a page in moin?
<qense> for inclusion you need to install macro
<james_w> no, I don't think so
<james_w> it works on wiki.u.c, ask dholbach, he uses it for the packaging guide
<qense> I've just got three things that need to be include by default: ubuntu version, arch and package version. Is anything else needed?
<james_w> is it reproducible every time?
<qense> good one
<jcastro> find out what apport reports, it seems to be complete
<james_w> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete?action=raw
<secretlondon> qense some packages need their own log files
<james_w> that has "[[Include(PackagingGuide/Intro/General)]]"
<jcastro> Ah, so basically we should just split up debugging procedures and include them everywhere else
<secretlondon> the main bug squad page has an included header
<qense> I really have to go now. :( I'm going to try to mail some more upstream maintainers this weekend, if you need me don't hestitate to mail me
<qense> bye
<secretlondon> bye
<secretlondon> good work!
<sroecker> asac, when I add a patch like the 42b_fix_ap_scan_hidden.patch ipw2200 patch for ath_pci I can connect to the hidden ap
<asac> sroecker: if possible upload a bzr branch
<asac> or paste the path :)
<asac> patch
<james_w> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yelp/+bug/200527
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 200527 in yelp "声卡无驱动" [Undecided,New]
<james_w> anyone able to translate that?
<sroecker> asac, I just added this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61380/ to 42b_fix_ap_scan_hidden.patch before the else if
<bcurtiswx> i am nowhere near good with programming. but i want to help manage bugs so they can be taken care of in a timely manner.. how can i "officially" become involved? im part of the bugs mailing list
<afflux> bcurtiswx: hanging around here and maybe in #ubuntu-bugs-announce is a good place to start
<Tuv0k> bcurtiswx, check the website
<Tuv0k> "how to get involved"
<afflux> bcurtiswx: this wiki page gives you a lot of information on how to triage bugs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<bcurtiswx> how do i private message like everyone.. is it /msg?
<Tuv0k> bcurtiswx, http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+how+to+get+involved&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<afflux> yes. Note that usually people don't like being queried by unknowns, just highlight them by saying their name in the channel.
<bcurtiswx> ah ok
<bcurtiswx> afflux, this is a test
<bcurtiswx> thx
<afflux> working ;)
<bcurtiswx> im used to mIRC so please don't mind the noobie-ness with xchat
<afflux> bcurtiswx: no problem. Note that you can still query people by doubleclicking on their name on the right hand user list. It's just that it's preferred to do this in the channels, if it's on-topic.
<sroecker> asac, I think my Bug 208306 is the same as Bug 200950, missing scan_capa
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 208306 in network-manager "[ath_pci] cannot connect to hidden ap" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208306
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 200950 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "[iwl3945] network manager not able to associate to hidden SSID (scan_capa = 0x0)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200950
<asac> sroecker: yes
<asac> sroecker: please don't merge them
<asac> sroecker: they are not the same, because they deal with different chipsets
<sroecker> asac, ok
<afflux> what does an application need to show up in alacarte?
<afflux> just a desktop file in usr/share/applications?
<pochu> I think so
<afflux> where can I find logs from gnome-settings-daemon when it's not starting?
<james_w> afflux: ~/.xsession-errors might have it
<afflux> okay, thanks
<seb128> afflux: logs are usually not useful, get a stacktrace
<afflux> seb128: I'm not sure if it's crashing: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12950962/Screenshot-x-session-manager.png
<seb128> afflux: run gnome-settings-daemon on a command line and see what it's written there
<afflux> seb128: jep, that's what I asked for. thanks!
<afflux> *him
<marnanel> How do I mark a bug in launchpad as being the same as a bug in the upstream tracker?
<marnanel> oh wait
<marnanel> I found it, I think
<secretlondon> you make a link - also affects project
<marnanel> oh, hello there
<secretlondon> hi
<marnanel> so, I am talking about bug 106903
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 106903 in gnome-alsamixer "error message when gnome-alsamixer is launching" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/106903
<marnanel> this is identical to http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=429012
<ubotu> Gnome bug 429012 in general "Sound Blaster Live 5.1  - `,' an invalid character for SigmaTel_STAC9708,11" [Normal,Assigned]
<marnanel> (which I have submitted a working patch for)
<marnanel> someone has pointed this out in the comments on LP
<marnanel> but it doesn't have the thing in the header of that page which says "upstream bug" and gives its status
<marnanel> just posting a link should do that?
<secretlondon> i'm just loading it
<marnanel> sure, no hurry
<secretlondon> but you should click on "also affects project" then choose gnome-alsamixer and give the link to the upstream bug tracker
<secretlondon> "There is no project in Launchpad named "gnome-alsamixer". Please search for it as it may be registered with a different name"
<secretlondon> it looks like gnome-alsamixer needs registering as a project first
<secretlondon> I presume alsautils is the wrong package, that's the only hit for alsamixer
<marnanel> I am confused, then.  How come it says "Bug #nnnnnn in gnome-alsautils" if gnome-alsautils isn't a project?
<catterly> could someone explain a general question, I am just wondering why a bug fix seems to often require updates to multiple packages (judged by 2-4 things having the same text in the "changes" field.)
<secretlondon> it isn't a project registered by itself (I think), it's gnome-alsautils in Ubuntu
<catterly> is it that code is duplicated throughout different packages?
<sistpoty> hi, just a small side note, since I've seen that from jelmer right now: please don't mark bugs as duplicates to FreezeExceptions (we might set the exception to invalid, if we reject it, but of course the duplicate (real) bug shouldn't be invalid then)... thanks!
<marnanel> oh, I see-- it's the Ubuntu package of that name, not a launchpad project
<secretlondon> marnanel yep
<secretlondon> I think we'll have to make a launchpad project ofr that name first
 * marnanel thinks I will be perilously close to volunteering as the maintainer if I fix bugs *and* set up launchpad :)
<secretlondon> marnanel, I'll do it as a bugsquad member...
<marnanel> okay, sure
<marnanel> oh, would you?
<marnanel> thanks a bunch
<secretlondon> yeah sure
<james_w> marnanel: it just needs a pointer setting to say that it uses the gnome bugtracker I think
<james_w> secretlondon: is that correct?
<secretlondon> james_w it's not letting us link to upstream bugs
<secretlondon> as "also affects project" doesn't know of gnome-alsamixer
<james_w> secretlondon: yeah, I mean the bit about creating the upstream project for gnome-alsamixer
<james_w> do you have to create a whole project, or is there a shortcut for when we just want to link bugs?
<secretlondon> I hope i've found a shortcut
<marnanel> I mailed the maintainers yesterday, but since last checkin was two years ago I suspect this is an abandoned project anyway
<secretlondon> well it's done it
<secretlondon> james_w I think it made me make a new project
 * secretlondon hopes they are not counted as "# of projects that are registered in launchpad" or something
<marnanel> AWESOME.  Thank you
<secretlondon> marnanel, no problem :)
<james_w> great
<james_w> marnanel: do you want to get your patch in to Hardy?
<james_w> secretlondon: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/gnome-alsamixer/ is a bit odd
 * secretlondon looks
<secretlondon> what's odd?
<secretlondon> the fact that it would take any?
 * secretlondon didn't do anything to do with blueprints, answers or anything else
<james_w> the fact that you are listed as a driver
<secretlondon> argh
<secretlondon> https://edge.launchpad.net/gnome-alsamixer/ says it doesn't use anything
<james_w> but if you click on the blueprints tab your name is there
<secretlondon> yeah,  I can see "Since you are a driver of Gnome Alsamixer, any items you propose will be accepted automatically."
<catterly> hmm before I mark as a duplicate, can I get a vote of agreement for bug #203423 being a dup bug #195159?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203423 in ubiquity "Timezone map zooming is too sudden and disorienting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203423
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195159 in ubiquity "The new time zone / city choosing is annoying" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195159
<james_w> ah, ok
<secretlondon> james_w so what to do? that was the only way it allows you to link upstream afaik
<james_w> secretlondon: yeah, you did the right thing, I was just commenting that it was odd it made you a driver for blueprints for that project now.
<james_w> it's a bug in launchpad in my opinion
<secretlondon> I agree
<james_w> catterly: yeah, they're duplicates
<catterly> james_w: thanks, just wanted to make sure :]
<james_w> no problem
<mrooney> what is the proper thing to do in a case such as bug #208512, I tried to leave a good comment. it seems logical to mark as invalid however that seems rude to new launchpad users and might push them away. hmm!
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 208512 in ubuntu "hardy 6 firefox beta is too buggy to use" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208512
<james_w> yeah, I think invalid is correct, but I would spend some time to explain that the bugs he has filed will have been looked at, and that there will likely be more firefox updates before the final release that may fix them.
<james_w> I would also say that one of the reasons it is included even though it is beta is to increase testing and to find out all of these issues.
<james_w> and also that if it is decided that it really is too buggy the default can be changed back to firefox 2 very easily.
<mrooney> james_w: okay, thanks again for your expertise!
<mrooney> there is just so much to learn
<james_w> mrooney: I think you had the right instinct though
<secretlondon> always.. we'll never know it all
<Dat1> Hi all, I have a question on bug 183209
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 183209 in update-manager "doesn't let user examine installation process any more" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183209
<Dat1> this bug was marked "fix released" although it still exists.
<Dat1> So normally I would just change its status back to confirmed
<Dat1> But this bug was milestoned hardy-beta, and I am not sure if it will be milestoned automatically again after changing the status
<Dat1> I do not want to mess up the beta-milestone
<sistpoty> Dat1: milestone's are always set by hand, so don't worry about that
<sistpoty> Dat1: the interesting question is more, if you can confirm it (happens for you as well), as there's only one person saying that its still present after beta (so it would be new imho, instead of confirmed
<sistpoty> +)
<Dat1> sistpoty: thanks for your answer. I can actually confirm it ;)
<sistpoty> :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-03-29
<secretlondon> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<marnanel> james_w: I would like to get my patch into Hardy, but I figure that if it gets accepted upstream it'll make its way down, won't it?
<james_w> marnanel: yes, but probably not for hardy
<james_w> marnanel: and it seems that there is no upstream any more
 * marnanel nods, makes sense.  well, okay, how should I do that?
<marnanel> Oh, I have to read a bedtime story.  bbiab.
<james_w> :-)
<james_w> can you read me one after?
 * marnanel laughs.  I think my kid is almost ready to learn to triage bugs anyway
<mrooney> yeah we should start a nightly bedtime story ritual here
<james_w> yay
<nabcore> Hi, I'm currently testing 8.04 beta and it seems to take a long while to boot. Looking at the relevant part of the dmesg, suggests that this is the issue: http://pastebin.ca/961632
<james_w> nabcore: I don't quite know what to make of that
<james_w> is it the probing for the floppy that is slow?
<nabcore> That's the conclusion I've come to
<nabcore> it's weird
<marnanel> okay, back... how would I get the patch into Hardy?
<marnanel> I've tested it, and it does work
<james_w> marnanel: ok, you need to create what is called a "debdiff", which turns your application in to a patch for the package, are you familiar with doing that?
<james_w> nabcore: I have seen a couple of reports about slow booting
<james_w> I don't have numbers though I'm afraid
<nabcore> james_w I may need to test again since I had my USB disk plugged in and I want to reduce the noise in the bug report
<marnanel> james_w: No, but I suspect I am about to discover how
 * marnanel makes a cup of tea and settles down to find out
<nabcore> james_w also, the beta does not seem to pick up correctly my Nokia 447v monitor, hence the resolution is quite low
<nabcore> Setting it using "Screens and Graphics" and then logging out and in resolves this
<james_w> marnanel: are you sitting comfortably?
<marnanel> sure. (well, I'm still arranging things, but I'm listening)
<marnanel> also I am apparently not the only one to be old enough that I listened to Listen With Mother in the seventies
<james_w> so, the process is that you create a new version of the package that includes your changes, and then use the debdiff script to generate the changes between the old and new versions
<james_w> you can then upload this diff to the bug and get it sponsored in to the archive.
<marnanel> Okay, like a patch really, only across a whole package
<marnanel> right.
<james_w> yeah, exactly
<marnanel> That makes sense.  Cool.
<james_w> so you need 2 things, your patch, and the existing package
<james_w> to get the latter use "apt-get source gnome-alsamixer"
<james_w> which will create a directory with the unpacked source, so cd gnome-alsamixer-0.9.7~cvs.20060916.ds.1
<marnanel> okay...
<james_w> you may also need to install some things, so run
<james_w> sudo aptitude install dpkg-dev devscripts dpatch
<marnanel> aptitude doing its thing...
<james_w> cool
<james_w> are you familiar with the source package format at all?
<james_w> or rather what goes in a debian/ directory?
<marnanel> debian/rules and things?  Yes, but I haven't looked at it in a few years.
<marnanel> Okay, aptitude is done at last
<marnanel> Is there a good place to read up on the package format?  (Or you can tell me things, of course.)
<james_w> ok, this package uses dpatch, are you familiar with it?
<marnanel> No.
<james_w> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide
 * marnanel goes to look
<james_w> that's the most specific I can be off the top of my head
<james_w> so, dpatch is a way of keeping separate upstream patches in debian/patches/ and then applying them at build time.
<james_w> so we can just drop your patch in there and let it do its thing
<marnanel> That makes sense.
<james_w> however dpatch is a little strange, and so you have to run a highly cryptic command for the next bit
<james_w> one that I am going to have to look up, one moment please
<james_w> dpatch patch-template -p "04_<name of patch>" "<description of patch>" < <your-patch> > debian/patches/04_<name of patch>.dpatch
<james_w> there are two redirections there, as well as the variables for you to fill in
<marnanel> right
<marnanel> what does the 04_ mean?
<marnanel> I mean, obviously a filename prefix
<james_w> so dpatch has a special format to the files, that includes a header, the patch-template command tells it to generate that header
<marnanel> but why 04_ ?
<marnanel> oh, because there are already three others
<james_w> by convention they are numbered
<james_w> exactly
<james_w> the -p tells it to prepend that header to standard input
<marnanel> awesome.
<james_w> you should then check that the file created looks sane, you can pastebin it if you would like me to check
<marnanel> right...
 * marnanel tries to fix all this up to this point
<marnanel> Does it make any difference what "name of patch" is?
<james_w> nope, but it's helpful to make it slightly descriptive
<marnanel> Makes sense.
<james_w> fix_bugnumber is quite common
<james_w> fix_whatever_it_fixes as well
<marnanel> All my patches in GNOME are saved as "a.patch", "b.patch" and things because they never stay on my hard disk after they're uploaded
<james_w> fair enough, this one will be around until it is fixed and relased upstream, so other people may well have to work with it.
 * marnanel nods, makes perfect sense.
<james_w> also, you may want to put it in a file ending with .diff for consistency with the others, but it won't make a difference otherwise
<marnanel> oh, thanks-- I had started to wonder
<james_w> yeah, dpatch works with both, but requires one as I remember
<james_w> how's it looking?
<marnanel> oops, I used 04-, it should be 04_
 * marnanel does it again
<james_w> I don't think it matters much
<marnanel> Okay, so I have this new file, and it has a header and then the contents of my patch which look just the same.
<james_w> cool, so the next step is to check that it applies
<james_w> this means that it must also apply with the other three patches applied first.
<marnanel> Okay...
<james_w> I don't think there will be conflicts but it is good to check at this stage
<james_w> to do that run dpatch apply-ll
<james_w> apply-all sorry
<james_w> ah, no, first we have to add it to the series file so that dpatch knows about it
<james_w> so edit debian/patches/series and add the filename to the end
<marnanel> Okay, sure
<marnanel> Okay, and I ran dpatch apply-all, and it returned without printing anything.
<james_w> hmm, that's not right
<james_w> ah, crazy, it's not dpatch at all, it's quilt, but with dpatch headers in the files
<marnanel> It also appears not to have applied the patched :/
<marnanel> Oh, weirdness.
<marnanel> Okay, so I run quilt?
<james_w> yes, but quilt is not debian specific, so there's an environment variable to set
<james_w> the easiest way to do this though is use debian/rules
<james_w> so run ./debian/rules patch
<james_w> ah, but I bet you'll have to "sudo aptitude install quilt"
<james_w> first
<james_w> oh, in fact "sudo aptitude install quilt cdbs"
<james_w> this package uses cdbs, which is a set of makefiles try and simplify debian/rules in common situations
<marnanel> It is thinking about it...
<marnanel> right..
<marnanel> Okay, installed.  (This is not the fastest computer in the world.)
<james_w> okay, so does ./debian rules patch work now?
<marnanel> make: *** No rule to make target `patch'.  Stop.
<marnanel> Hm.
<james_w> ah, sorry my fault the target is apply-patches
<marnanel> oh, sorry!
<marnanel> *tries*
<marnanel> Hm, that patched everything but 04_ and that said: make: *** [debian/stamp-patched] Error 1
<marnanel> Which wasn't very informative
<marnanel> :(
<james_w> there was no error above?
<james_w> it may conflict then
<marnanel> Oh, good point.  It doesn't conflict upstream but perhaps it does with the patched version.
<marnanel> Would the output of patch have been saved somewhere?
<marnanel> I can just reapply the patch to the patched version and see
<james_w> I'm not sure, you can see it with
<james_w> QUILT_PATCHES=debian/patches quilt push
<marnanel> oh, silly me, I named the file foo.diff.dpatch for some reason
<marnanel> yay, and found the other problem
<marnanel> if you create a patch using svn diff and you're in trunk, which is the way we do it upstream
<marnanel> then the filenames in the patch look like src/foo.c
<marnanel> but it turns out debian-rules wants them like gnome-alsamixer/src/foo.c
<james_w> ah, so you want to edit debian/patches/series and add -p0 to the end of the line
<james_w> I think that's right
<marnanel> it's okay, I just edited the patch and put gnome-alsamixer in before src on each line
 * marnanel tries to make my patch conform to the style of the others
<james_w> that works too
<marnanel> Okay, so I appear to have a working patch.  I should compile and link and test next?
<james_w> well, it's better to test the final package, so we'll carry on with that
<james_w> the clean target or debian/rules will take care of de-applying the patches, so we'll just do the next bit
<james_w> that is to edit the changelog
<james_w> there is a tools called "dch" (it's actually debchangelog I think)
<james_w> if you run "dch -i" then you will be given a new changelog stanza to fill in your changes.
<james_w> you should check that your name and email at the bottom is how you would like it, if not we can fix that up
<james_w> (or you can just edit it)
<marnanel> Okay
 * marnanel laughs.  I am apparently marnanel@localhost.localdomain
 * marnanel fixes it up
<james_w> well, it's kind of accurate
<marnanel> true...
<james_w> you can set DEBEMAIL in your environment to choose what you want to be known as for packages
<james_w> man dch explains it all if you care
<james_w> so you should explain what you are fixing and how.
<james_w> also here you would put any notes to the release team as we are close to release
<james_w> and also any notes to possible future people who work on the package
<james_w> I don't think they apply here
<james_w> for instance you might say, this change can be dropped in hardy+1 when we no longer need to support an upgrade path from dapper
<marnanel> right.  What goes next to the * I can see?
<james_w> that's where you put the change
<james_w> you use a * for each separate change
<james_w>   * Fix a
<james_w>     - including this
<james_w>   * Fix b
<james_w> so you only need one
<marnanel> Oh, okay.  But my name goes at the bottom with the -- next to it?
<james_w> yep
<james_w> the other trick is that we want the archive software to take care of closing the bug for us so we can upload and forget about it, for that you use special markup for the bug number
<james_w> so at the end of the change put (LP: #<bug number>)
<marnanel> Oh, awesome.  I've seen that in trac too; I'm trying to lobby for gnome to have it but there are political problems as well as technical ones
<marnanel> okay...
<marnanel> Do I need to do wordwrap or does it do that for me?
<james_w> yeah, it's fantastic, I would recommend that every project adopt it
<james_w> you need to wrap
<james_w> use four spaces for any continuation lines
<james_w> (only two are required by the format, but four is convention)
<marnanel> Okay, sure
<marnanel> This is fun.  I wonder whether my wife would be upset with me if even more of my time disappeared because I tried adopting any ubuntu packages. :)
<james_w> there's only one way to find out :-)
 * marnanel grins
<marnanel> whoah, writing LP: #nnnnnn in Vim lights up in yellow
<james_w> yep, useful to know you've got the right syntax.
<james_w> so, once you've saved it you can try building the package
<marnanel> And that's debian/rules something?
<james_w> there's a wrapper, well, actually a wrapper of a wrapper, called debuild
<james_w> so you wan't "debuild -uc -us"
<james_w> those options tell it not to bother signing anything, as signatures don't matter for a test-build
<marnanel> okay, great
 * marnanel installs patchutils
<james_w> ah, you'll need gnome-pkg-tools libgnomeui-dev libasound2-dev autotools-dev intltool as well
<james_w> I guess you'll have at least some of them if you've been building the package already.
<marnanel> apparently I have all of them, so here goes :)
<marnanel> This is pretty awesome.  I wish we were this organised with tools and things
<james_w> some would call it a mess
<james_w> if you were to move on to another package now you would probably have to deal with a whole different set of things
<james_w> bug dch debuild etc. are good
<marnanel> crunch.  link error.  clearly my problem.  *pours more tea*
 * marnanel idles for a few minutes-- called away
<marnanel> james_w: thank you for your help, in case you leave before I come back.  I appreciate it very much.
<james_w> marnanel: yeah, it's late here, I'll be leaving shortly
<james_w> I'll probably be around tomorrow if you are
<james_w> also there is #ubuntu-motu where someone will probably be able to walk you through the last part
<james_w> once you get the package built you should install and test it.
<james_w> then make the debdiff
<james_w> this is done by building a source package "debuild -S -uc -us"
<james_w> and then calling debdiff old.dsc new.dsc
<james_w> then attach that to the bug and subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors
<james_w> but as I said, someone on #ubuntu-motu can help you out if I'm not around
<james_w> also there is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes/Debdiff
<\sh> guys, could you take care, that people are not just passing by to bugreports and change status etc. just because of karma hunting?
<qense> hello
<Iulian> G'morning
<qense> hello
<Iulian> Hi qense
<salty-horse> hi. I'm getting this error in apt-get. is something wrong with the repositories? "Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/Release  Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)"
<\sh> salty-horse: works here...
<salty-horse> I tried this command: "sudo apt-get update". when trying "sudo apt-get build-dep <something> I get this error: "E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hardy_main_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)"
<salty-horse> \sh, my /etc/apt/sources.list has "web" as a repository. I have no idea how it got there. ("deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy main restricted universe multiverse web")
<\sh> salty-horse: whoops.-.-.remove the web part :)
<salty-horse> could it have gotten there in the gusty->hardy upgrade process?
<\sh> salty-horse: I don't think so...
<\sh> never saw it happen :)
<danbee> hi guys, where do i report bugs for ubiquity?
<james_w> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+filebug
<danbee> james_w: thanks
<james_w> no problem
<elmargol> someone knows a place where I can get tarballs ob xulrunner snapshots?
<elmargol> seems like mozilla only offers tarballs for releases
<secretlondon> elmargol, asac will presumably know
<asac> elmargol: -> #ubuntu-mozillateam
<asac> ask fta
<chantra> hi there, I have a debdiff for LP#188178
<chantra> how to I submit it? attach it to the bug report?
<secretlondon> yes
<chantra> secretlondon: thks for confirming
<qense> hello
<secretlondon> hi
<pochu> bug 188178
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188178 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[Hardy] [regression] xorg with Intel driver crashes if Virtual > 2048" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188178
<marnanel> james_w was explaining to me here how to set up a debdiff earlier, which involved learning how to use debuild.  Can someone help me with a problem I'm having with that, or do you know where I should go to find that?
<secretlondon> marnanel, the hands on section of the packaging guide is good
<secretlondon> I'm a packaging n00b and I always have problems with key signing etc
<secretlondon> #motu is where you may find people with more packaging exerience too
<secretlondon> experience
<marnanel> awesome.  okay *gets more coffee, settles in*
<marnanel> thanks
<secretlondon> np
<afflux> morning
 * afflux found a gold source :)
<qense> hello
<afflux> screenlets has lots of bugs, with many of them being duplicates of others and some are really easy to fix
<secretlondon> afflux, loads of packages are like that, unloved, especially if they've been synced untouched from debian
<afflux> yep
<afflux> btw., we are in feature freeze, so what should I do with bug 204894?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204894 in screenlets "Screenlets .14 released--please add to repository" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204894
<afflux> leave it confirmed, tell him that we'll put it in intrepid?
<secretlondon> there is the exception process
<secretlondon> does it fix loads of bugs?
<crimsun> right, refer the reporter to the FFe process wiki page
<afflux> don't think so, checking
<afflux> okay
<askand> I have made a freature freeze request but was unsure on what package to mark as affected..can someone please take a look? bug 208836
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 208836 in ubuntu "Feature Freeze Exception request for Transmission 1.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208836
<afflux> uh, add-5-a-day ist extremly slow today :
<crimsun> askand: src:transmission
<afflux> took me ~5 minutes to push (no pulling) a single linge change
<crimsun> askand: (i.e., the source package transmission)
<askand> crimsun: please take a look again, I have changed
<crimsun> askand: ok
<crimsun> askand: keep in mind that transmission is a main source package; MOTU does not have jurisdiction over its FFe approval
<crimsun> askand: as a result, please make sure you adhere to [the main component's] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
<james_w> afflux: launchpad bzr is really slow at the moment
<Nismo69> i need some help
<Nismo69> my package manager will not work what do i need to do?
<james_w> Nismo69: what is the error you are getting?
<Nismo69> that i need to reload the list of packages
<Nismo69> so it trys to do that and then it still doesn't work
<Nismo69> hello?
<Nismo69> i need help
<stpere> Nismo69: try to open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get update
<Nismo69> tried that too
<james_w> and does that give you an error?
<Nismo69> no
<Nismo69> i cant load anything that is preloaded i can only load packages i download manually
<secretlondon> Nismo69, #ubuntu is better for support queries, or you could try launchpad answers
<afflux> I've subscribed for bugmail of "ubuntu/+source/screenlets/", do I get [NEW] notifications for private bugs  then? (I'm in bugcontrol)
<pochu> don't think so
<pochu> and don't know how to get them (if it's possible at all)
<afflux> okay, I'll try asking in #lp
<pochu> let me know if you got a reply :)
<afflux> yep
<pochu> I think there's a team which gets private crashes (as apport subscribes that team), but I'm not sure and I don't want to receive crashes for every ubuntu package
<pochu> only for those packages I'm a bug contact
<afflux> yes, the team is ubuntu-crashes-{universe,main}
<afflux> but I'm not sure how the general bugmail subscriptions are handled
<secretlondon> afflux, yes you do if you are the bug contact
<afflux> secretlondon: the bug contact is ~ubuntu-bugs
<secretlondon> afflux, and I think for edits to bugs on packages you've subscribed to
<secretlondon> I am subscribed to bugs on tuxpaint and get all new and I think all changes
<afflux> right
<thekorn> I think only 'direct' subscribers get notifications for private bugs
<afflux> do you get private ones, too?
<afflux> (Adri2000 is saying the opposite: he subscribed to some package and is a member of motu, but doesn't get the private notifications)
<secretlondon> I haven't had any, but then I'm in bugcontrol so I can see crashes anyway
<thekorn> when you subscribe to a package in ubuntu you are 'also notified', so no direct subscriber
<afflux> thekorn: that may be the point, yes
<thekorn> and this makes perfect sense
<thekorn> everybody can subscribe to bugs, and the private option is the only one to control the access to a bug
<thekorn> e.g. if there is private data
<afflux> right
 * afflux wants to have a check whether the "also notified" subscribers are also "indirect" "direct" subscribers. :P
<jarlath> Hi folks. PCMCIA ethernet doesn't work for me in Hardy Beta. Are others experiencing this?
<crimsun> vanilla Beta?
<crimsun> you should dist-upgrade to current
<jarlath> I can't without ethernet. It's the beta available from the ubuntu.com main page.
<jarlath> I dont mean any of the alphas.
<crimsun> I know, and to effectively troubleshoot, you need to reproduce it on a daily-live image
<jarlath> Ah, now I understand what you mean.
<jarlath> Are the daily images avaiable as ISOs ?
<jarlath> Found it.
<jarlath> Thank you crimsun.
<secretlondon> marnanel, I don't know if we need to do anything so that your patch is noticed by people with commit access
<marnanel> secretlondon: we can just wait?
<marnanel> that's good, I have just started reading a novel. :)
<secretlondon> I don't know, I hope it's a long one ;)
 * marnanel laughs
<marnanel> (and yes: "The Mists of Avalon")
<secretlondon> did you tick the patch box?
<marnanel> I did
<marnanel> There's also a couple of reported segfaults in metacity I really ought to be seeing to
<secretlondon> the wiki prob has some details (as ever!), it's probably a tag or subscribing a group
<secretlondon> I'll go look
<marnanel> Oh well, coffee was made to be drunk
<marnanel> Oh
<marnanel> Someone on motu said that I should subscribe the ubuntu-sponsors thing
<marnanel> so I duid
<marnanel> did
<marnanel> ubuntu-universe-sponsors <-- that
<secretlondon> marnanel, there may be more segfaults that you won't have access to as they haven't been checjed for personal data
<secretlondon> marnanel, then it's sorted :)
<marnanel> ah.  makes sense
<marnanel> and: awesome
<marnanel> is there a way that I can have access to segfaults which people can't see?
<marnanel> I mean, I understand why people don't get access generally
<marnanel> but I'm the maintainer, and I'm pretty trustworthy generally
<marnanel> at least the upstream maintainer
<secretlondon> I don't think there is a setting that can give the bug contact from upstream access
<secretlondon> but I don't know
<secretlondon> I get it through being a bug control
<marnanel> Maybe if I became a sort of honorary downstream maintainer
<secretlondon> in the bug control team
 * marnanel nods
<pochu> marnanel: you can join ~ubuntu-bugcontrol and you will have access to them
<pochu> marnanel: but in the meantime I can check them for you and make them public
<pochu> marnanel: 6 private crashes
 * secretlondon can confirm that marn is from metacity
<james_w> marnanel: you will normally get a response from u-u-sponsors in a day or two
<james_w> there was a discussion in here yesterday(?) about blessing certain accounts as upstream for a particular package so that they can come down and have the power to do bugcontrol things, but only on bugs in their packages.
<james_w> it sounds like that would be perfect for you.
<james_w> if you like I can mention your name in any more discussions about it as someone that would be interested in helping to test that.
<james_w> it's easier than joining bugcontrol :-)
<pochu> james_w: that'd be awesome
<secretlondon> james_w yep, we need that for upstreams
<james_w> I think the idea was to discuss it with bdmurray when he is back, and then take it to the lp folks
<qense> we should get upstream more involved into LP, and this would be a good way to do this
<james_w> someone remind me to poke jcastro and bdmurray about it next week.
<qense> btw, is Mark Pitt responsible for the wiki page DebuggingProcedures? I'd like to ask him a few things
<james_w> does anyone know any other upstream that would be suitable
<james_w> qense: I think you mean Martin Pitt
<qense> yeah :)
<secretlondon> qense: no, it's a wiki page
<qense> ?
<secretlondon> qense, if anyone is responsible it'll be someone like Bmurray
<qense> oh
<secretlondon> qense: anyone can edit wikipages, they aren't owned by anyone
<qense> I know, but I thought that for important ones certain people would be assigned
<marnanel> james_w: sounds a nifty idea, yes
<secretlondon> pitti has no specific qa role afaik. I think bmurray is head of bugs for canonical
<james_w> pitti wrote apport, so that may be why he has some association with the page
<secretlondon> yep
<pochu> marnanel: all done
<secretlondon> I think he may be the person who lasted edited it
<secretlondon> pochu: cool, thanks
<james_w> yeah, no-one seems to "own" it from looking at the revision history
<james_w> qense: what would you like to know? would we be able to help?
<marnanel> pochu: thanks a whole lot :)
<qense> I want to ask them what to do with the information there and the yet-to-be-filled Bugs/Triaging page, I think it should be merged, but I want someone else's opinion
<james_w> qense: I think they should probably be merged.
<james_w> is there a reason that you didn't start out by extending what was there?
<marnanel> pochu: I have signed up to join ~ubuntu-bugcontrol now in case that lets me fix things faster, although tbh I already have my hands full for the next short while with what I *can* see :)
<james_w> :-)
<qense> you mean DebuggingProcedures?
<qense> Bugs/Triaging is a new project, focussed more on information gathered from upstream packages isntead of areas/types
<james_w> marnanel: there's quite a strict admissions procedure for bugcontrol, so I don't know if you'll get it.
<qense> we want to ask upstream maintainers what they want to be included with bug reports
<james_w> marnanel: though if you talked to bdmurray and explained that you are just interested in metacity bugs he may make an exception.
<james_w> qense: yes, but couldn't that be folded in to the information we have already?
<james_w> qense: there's both the information upstream needs for a good report, and the ways in which you can work out what is going wrong, and they seem very related.
<pochu> marnanel: ^-- if you can't get in ~ubuntu-bugcontrol anytime soon feel free to ping me to go through private bugs
<james_w> qense: I'm not saying you've done the wrong thing, but as you are talking about merging the pages I just wanted to understand your reasons or not starting there.
<qense> ok
<marnanel> pochu: cheers
<marnanel> james_w: sure, and that's quite understandable.
<qense> it was the way the pages were named, the only way the pages at DebuggingProcedures are linked is via that very page
<qense> all names are different
<qense> and you've got information for specific packages but also for more general things
<secretlondon> marnanel, bug control is like the ubuntu bug squad but with more perms, giving you access is a bit kludgy
<secretlondon> we need a way of better integrating upstreams
<qense> assign bug managers for separate packages would be the best way in my eyes
<qense> assigning*
<secretlondon> well maybe perms by package
 * marnanel is always impressed with launchpad even with its rough corners here and there
<pochu> marnanel: impressed positively or negatively? :)
<secretlondon> impressed always means positively really
<secretlondon> you cna get a negative impression, but you wouldn't then say you were impressed
<crimsun> depends on the colloquialism.
<crimsun> e.g., people do use "that's impressive" with a negative connotation
<Flannel> But thats usually sarcastic, crimsun
<Flannel> not a genuine negative impression
<secretlondon> Flannel, I agree
<crimsun> Flannel: I concur, since we're being pedantic.  However, "means" refers to connotation
<secretlondon> I don't think marnanel's statement was ambiguous at all
<crimsun> neither do I given the context
<pochu> thank you all :)
<pochu> (I'm not native speaker so I didn't know that)
 * marnanel gets this all the time learning languages other than English
<seb128> hey marnanel
<seb128> marnanel: thanks for look at the bugs on launchpad, appreciated ;-)
 * secretlondon nods
<seb128> s/look/looking
<marnanel> seb128: no problem, it always needs doing and I should have looked earlier
<marnanel> pochu: it's a bit like if I said "The number of critical bugs in metacity is a fraction of what it was last year".  Now clearly 3/1 is a fraction...
<seb128> marnanel: we are trying to send those on bugzilla with enough informations, but there is lot of bug and limited ressources
<marnanel> seb128: yes, I've noticed that and I'm very glad of it.  I do try to keep up with LP too.
<seb128> marnanel: it seems that the appearance capplet triggers quite some crashers in the theme preview code though, dunno if you noticed some bugs have several duplicates
<marnanel> seb128: It would help if GNOME's bugzilla allowed bugs to be automaticlaly raised
<marnanel> seb128: yes, just commented to that
<seb128> right
<marnanel> Apparently that needs bz 3 but we can't upgrade to that until someone does a ton of work which I could do but am too busy fixing window managers
<secretlondon> seb128 There seems to be a problem with upstream maintainers not being given access to apport bugs until they are checked (we fixed for metacity)
<marnanel> and, you know, going to work and playing with my kid and stuff. :)
<seb128> secretlondon: that's a known issue and they are working to gix it
<secretlondon> seb128 cool :)
<seb128> s/gix/fix
<seb128> the issue is that right now they don't have per component granularity
<secretlondon> yep
<fole> hi all, how should i deal with an apport bug where the CoreDump.gz still exists?
<seb128> fole: remove it
<fole> mark as invalid?
<secretlondon> no
<seb128> fole: bug number?
<fole> or remove the file and ask for details
<seb128> well, depends of the bug
<fole> #193447
<secretlondon> has any retracing happened?
<seb128> bug #193447
<secretlondon> bug #193447
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193447 in firefox-3.0 "firefox crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193447
<seb128> you can remove the dump and ask for informations
<seb128> the versions changed since so it'll not be usuable
<secretlondon> looks like apport hasn't looked at it
<seb128> I would close and ask the submitter to open a new bug using apport if he still get the issue with the current version
<seb128> secretlondon: it has, it has been untagged
<secretlondon> ah
<seb128> secretlondon: likely the retracing failed and the retracer just untagged, that happens sometime, retracer bugs
<secretlondon> ok ty
<fole> ok
<fole> thanks
<mrooney> I sure am having trouble deciding if one of bug 151564 and bug 151226 are duplicates of each other in any way
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151564 in ubuntu "[needs packaging] Gtk2::Sexy Perl bindings - libgtk2-sexy-perl" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/151564
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151226 in checkgmail "Synaptic recommends libsexymm2, which is useless (missing Perl bindings)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/151226
<mrooney> it seems like they aren't dups, but one depends on the other hmm
<Tuv0k> http://pastebin.com/d6acd385b
<crimsun> mrooney: not dupes, no.
<mrooney> is there something else useful I could, some way to link them better?
<crimsun> you could refer to 151564 in 151226
<crimsun> I've seen some devs actually mark unrelated bugs dupes, but that's SEP.
<warrend> hi
<warrend> could someone look at this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/188764
<warrend> (finally the correct channel :P)
<mrooney> hi warrend
<warrend> hi
<mrooney> is usplash the loading screen with the progress bar, after grub?
<warrend> yes
<mrooney> argh I have this bug too after going to Hardy!!!
<warrend> i find it personally a critical bug
<mrooney> well yeah it looks pretty poor on my 1400x1050 display, whereas it was pretty slick before in Gutsy
<warrend> yes
<mrooney> though the High importance seems pretty fair, it doesn't have any functional consequences
<warrend> would be nice to fix for hardy
<mrooney> does it?
<warrend> no
<warrend> but it looks bad
<warrend> but it is important enought to be fixed quikly in hardy i think
<warrend> someone knoows if it will be fixed for hardy?
<afflux> ...?
<afflux> n/c :)
<mrooney> whoa, did someone just change it?
<afflux> "it"?
<secretlondon> the bug priority?
<secretlondon> well I agree it's not critical or high
<secretlondon> it's a cosmetic issue
<mrooney> bug 188764 that we were discussing, and I found the answer that yes someone changed it from High to Medium and invalidated it against usplash
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188764 in usplash "[hardy]640x480 usplash on all computers" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188764
<mrooney> both of which I disagree with and explained why in the comments :[
<secretlondon> and said it is ubiquity
<secretlondon> and medium
<mrooney> but if the real solution is to detect in usplash, then it should be a bug against that as well, shouldn't it?
<secretlondon> it doesn't have a severe enough impact for a high bug
<secretlondon> well I presume the person who set it on ubiquity knows what the cause is
<mrooney> fixing the issue in ubiquity is a workaround that would be temporarily good, but usplash is where the fix belongs I believe, as the other comments explain
<afflux> andrea-bs: ping
<andrea-bs> afflux: pong
<afflux> mrooney has questions on the triaging of bug 188764
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188764 in usplash "[hardy]640x480 usplash on all computers" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188764
<mrooney> hehe
<mrooney> andrea-bs: maybe you know more about the validity of fixing the issue in usplash than I do
<mrooney> but it seems convincing to me based on the comments that the real fix belongs there and as such the bug is equally valid against both ubiquity and usplash
<mrooney> perhaps more urgently in ubiquity than usplash, admittedly
<afflux> by the way, someone with knowledge of g-s-d for bug 208365? I've no real idea about what the reporter talks :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 208365 in gnome-settings-daemon "There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon (timeout?)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208365
<secretlondon> There is no way it is high, it doesn't stop anyone doing anything, it just looks less pretty *whilst booting*
<andrea-bs> mrooney: yeah, it seems an usplash package issue, thanks
<andrea-bs> mrooney: I have to invalidate it in ubiquity since it only installs the deb
<andrea-bs> mrooney: for the importance, I have to follow those rules: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<mrooney> andrea-bs: yeah I understand in ways
<mrooney> I just feel like usplash is a special exception, it is the first thing users see of Ubuntu, it is their first impression
<mrooney> and not only that, but anyone around those users is going to see the loading screen, and that can give off an unprofessional impression to non-users as well
<secretlondon> if you are affected by a bug it can seem really important, when overall it isn't
<mrooney> secretlondon: yes, that is true
<mrooney> I just feel like the first impression of the OS warrants more consideration and polish
<andrea-bs> mrooney: I'm sure this is an important bug, but try to change point of view: there are more important bugs than this one ;)
<mrooney> personally I don't care, I just figured it was an intentional feature
<mrooney> well you could use that logic for all but the most important bug
<secretlondon> there are loads of people having issues with pulse audio for example, and firefox 3
<mrooney> I am not sure if that is particularly useful
<secretlondon> these actually stop people doing things
<mrooney> yeah I agree those are more important
<mrooney> but the people who would fix a firefox or a pulseaudio bug probably aren't even the same people who would be fixing this
<mrooney> andrea-bs: so you don't think the bug can be valid in both ubiquity and usplash?
<andrea-bs> an High bug would be "usplash crashes" or "usplash doesn't start", but not "usplash starts with a low resolution", that's because this doesn't impede your work
<andrea-bs> mrooney: ubiquity just run the postinst script which is in the usplash package
<mrooney> ahh okay, that makes sense
<andrea-bs> afflux: he has not enough ram memory
<andrea-bs> afflux: I had the same problem with my 256MB PC, maybe the LiveCD should give an error before booting
<andrea-bs> afflux: (I'm speaking about 208365)
<afflux> jep
<afflux>  right, I must have missed his ram size. well, I recall having read a note that the livecd is suitable only for 384MB+x, is that still true?
<andrea-bs> probably, but I'm not sure
<afflux> k, I'll ask in -devel.
<andrea-bs> maybe -installer it's better
<afflux> oh, a new channel :) didn't know that one
<marnanel> Who do I cc if I add a debdiff to a main bug?
<pochu> subscribe ~ubuntu-main-sponsors
<marnanel> pochu: cheers
<pochu> anytime
<seb128__> marnanel: hardy will have GNOME 2.22.1 so if you commit something to the upstream svn you can just wait a week to get in hardy
<seb128__> marnanel: but patching can be a good wait to get users trying the change before 2.22.1 ;-)
<marnanel> seb128__: okay, sure
<afflux> andrea-bs: ah, me again. bug 201649, did you mark it as commited because you're uploading something to ubuntu or because of the fix in the branch?
<ubotu> Bug 201649 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/201649 is private
<andrea-bs> afflux: because it's fixed upstream
<afflux> andrea-bs: checking Bugs/Status, that's rather for "the changes are pending and to be uploaded soon (it's what PENDINGUPLOAD was in Bugzilla)"
<afflux> (that is wiki.u.c/Bugs/Status)
<andrea-bs> afflux: "For upstream projects, the fix is in CVS/SVN/bzr or committed to some place"
<afflux> yes
<afflux> the upstream project is "fix released", but the ubuntu package is not even being worked on
<andrea-bs> so what's the problem? :)
<afflux> in my understanding, the task on the ubuntu source package is entirely to reflect the progress on the ubuntu side
<andrea-bs> I'm following standard procedures described in the wiki: <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status>
<pochu> we do that (set to fix committed when upstream has fixed it) for GNOME packages, but we now we will have a new release before Ubuntu is released, as the schedules are aligned
<afflux> andrea-bs: yes, imo the page states that the upstream task gets fix committed when the fix is in a branch
<andrea-bs> afflux: the fix is in a branch: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~screenlets-dev/screenlets/trunk/revision/222
<afflux> yes
<afflux> it's even released
<afflux> that's why the *upstream task* is "fix released"
<pochu> that's an upstream branch though, not a packaging one
<afflux> but not ubuntu :)
<afflux> anyway, I'll set it to "in progress" as I'm preparing a debdiff for that and another screenlets bug
<afflux> "Verification on package /var/cache/apt/archives/tzdata_2008b-1ubuntu1_all.deb failed!" where is this message from and what does it mean?
<afflux> (see https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~dx4kubuntu )
<pochu> Binary package hint: update-manager
<pochu> perhaps he doesn't have the archive.ubuntu.com key
<secretlondon> does sound like a key issue
<pochu> mvo might know better. this cycle the code has changed as to warn if the packages aren't signed or the key isn't in the apt keyring I think
<afflux> pochu: how can I check this?
<pochu> afflux: sudo apt-key list
<afflux> do you think that I can duplicte all of his bugs?
<pochu> yes
<afflux> I mean, all of the verification ones
<afflux> k, thanks
<pochu> thanks to you for dealing with them :)
<afflux> should reporters in generall set their bugs back to "new" after they provided information when the bug was set to "incomplete"?
<afflux> going to bed now, good night!
 * DOOM_NX i'm gonna send u to outer space, to fiiind another race.
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-03-30
<gordon> join tester
<pochu> night folks
<secretlondon> night
<Tuv0k> Bug #208955
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 208955 in ubuntu "2.6.24-12 no text after boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208955
<Tuv0k> can't understand why its this particular kernel
<Tuv0k> I don't know if it does not like the resolution I have it set to upon boot?
<Tuv0k> The fact that I have it to show text?
<graphx> evening all
<mrooney> what is the package for bugs in the "Add/Remove" application? is that actually synaptic?
<Flannel> mrooney: no, uh... shoot, I know this.
<mrooney> haha, can't remember Flannel?
<mrooney> looks like gnome-app-install
<persia> mrooney: For GNOME, it is gnome-app-install
<Tuv0k> for crying out loud, I have been trying to unsubscribe to bug reports but launchpad keeps saying I'm not allowed here?
<mrooney> haha, you are forced to subscribe?
<mrooney> by the way would anyone mind marking bug 209072 as Low priority for me?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 209072 in gnome-app-install "A large icon in "add/remove applivations"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209072
<persia> mrooney: Done
<mrooney> persia: thanks!
<darthanubis> I got off thanks to #launchpad
<Iulian> G'morning.
<danue1> Can someone help?
<qense> hello
<qense> maybe we should start a wiki page or brainstorm like site where we can brainstorm about how to get upstream involved
<qense> (more involved actually)
<qense> a way to get developers, bug triagers and ideas upstream and here, downstream
<qense> Brainstorm has published it code, we could use that
<persia> Many upstreams are involved, in one way or another.
<persia> Common things are:
<persia> * Upstreams having a bug contact who subscribes to LP bugs
<persia> * Upstreams having a close relationship with a Debian maintainer who follows LP bugs
<persia> * Upstreams having a good bug tracker that integrates well with LP
<qense> I know that
<qense> but they aren't very visible and the upstream contacts don't have very much rights on their package
<qense> and of course we need to have contact with more than just Debian
<qense> brainstorm contains a lot of ideas that aren't about Ubuntu or Brainstorm
<persia> I agree about multiplicity of contacts, but the special relationship with Debian often means that is a very good path, as the Debian maintainer is often involved with upstream.
<persia> For permissions, that's a harder issue.  How are upstreams validated, as compared to the general public?  How should they request rights?  Would it be granted on a per-package basis?
<persia> Regarding brainstorm, there are always lots of ideas.  Most just take someone to do it.  Can be upstream or downstream, really.
<qense> and also a lot of things that are written here could benefit projects like GNOME or other distribtutions very much
<persia> True.  Essentially it needs someone to convert an idea into a spec, a spec into a patch, a patch into a revision, and the revision into a release.  Each step typically requires significant effort.
<persia> While asking upstreams to look at brainstorm may help, I tend to believe the best way to handle these is for interested parties to push something to the next step.
<danuel> Anyone know what to do in 8.04 for problems with video card resolutions?
<danuel> xorg.conf doesn't seem to control resolution.  RandR doesn't recognize the correct resolutions (xrandr -q)
<persia> For things on brainstorm, that would be generally writing up the correct behaviour in a clear and useful way (spec), and getting it to the developers (upstream enhancement request or distro spec, depending).
<persia> danuel: You may have better luck in #ubuntu+1, although you may have discovered a bug related to your specific hardware, in which case the X maintainers would probably like to get a bug report detailing what went wrong, how it went wrong, along with your configuration files and logs.
<qense> there is also #ubuntu-x for...
<qense> X issues
<danuel> I'm new to Ubuntu, ... -x is for X11? and +1 is for ?
<qense> +1 is for the development release
<danuel> I see. Thanks
<afflux> morning
<qense> hello
<afflux> huh, I broke bzr
<afflux> how embarrasing
<qense> in what way?
<afflux> locks
<qense> ah
<qense> you can use the ssh:// protocol in launchpad to surf to it
<qense> and delete the lock files
<afflux> "Unable to obtain lock file:///home/k/.5-a-day-data/.bzr/branch/lock held by fnord@pentabarf.de on host hegg [process #26877] locked 13 hours, 20 minutes ago"
<afflux> yep, I break-lock'ed it
<afflux> err, no. it didn't work
<qense> someone did commit something to the repository
<qense> maybe you have to delete your own lock files
<qense> if there are any
<danuel> qense, the nvidia-glx-new and nvidia-xconfig worked.  Thanks.
<qense> ok
<danuel> The only reminaing issue is wireless, broadcom BCM4310 ... any thoughts on that?
<qense> you could search at ubuntuforums.org
<qense> weird btw :) at #ubuntu+1 there is a discussion about how to report a bug and here a support question :P
<danuel> ;)
<eternal_fizzer>  hello - complete newbie - I'm running Ubuntu 7.04 - firefox died & won't restart, tried opening update manager, it says software index broken, so opened Synaptic update manager, and tried "fix broken packages" but same problems.
<persia> eternal_fizzer: Sounds like you have a corrupt package cache.  You likely want #ubuntu to get someone to help you clean it up.
<eternal_fizzer> thanks - I'll try there
<qense> hello again
<afflux> welcome back qense
<afflux> the message about the bzr log was wrong, I just removed and re-pulled the whole branch and now everything works
<qense> ok
<afflux> anyone with some video/movie experience for bug 162664? I'm unable to confirm any issues, mplayer/totem/vlc looks all nice in my compiz
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 162664 in vlc "no video output module play nice with Compiz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162664
<afflux> with shadows/scaling/wobbly windows and ring switcher
<penguin42> I'd like to suggest that #187274 get raised above 'low'
<Seveas> bug 187274
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 187274 in network-manager "network interface doesnt come up on boot when static ip set" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187274
<penguin42> I'd like to suggest that #187274 get raised above 'low' - it's also marked as low even though it causes GPM to take all RAM
<penguin42> it is marked as 'fixed released' but it's still happening
<penguin42> sorry, that's 196688
<penguin42> bug 196688
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196688 in gnome-power-manager "GPM in Hardy seems to have a memory leak" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196688
<pochu> penguin42: you can start reopening it
<pochu> penguin42: I'll do it
<penguin42> pochu: For reference what's the right way to do that?
<penguin42> it's possible of course it is a different leak; all the latest ones seem to be related to doing things to audio (which is what bit me) - but having GPM eat all your RAM is a bit nasty
<pochu> of course it is
<pochu> penguin42: click on the arrow next to the status or importance or the package name, and change the Status to Confirmed (or whatever fits better)
<pochu> I've already done it and milestoned it for Hardy
<pochu> we will have 2.22.1 in, so hopefully it's better than 2.22.0
<penguin42> ah ok, back to confirmed
<penguin42> pochu: Thanks
<pochu> (I already changed the status BTW)
<penguin42> The actual upgrade to Hardy has been the cleanest I've had in a long time - only immediate problem was nspluginwrapper not putting links in the right place (which was a known issue) - but coming back from hibernate it's not a happy bunny; that gpm  problem, netowkring not coming back and I'm not 100% convinced audio is right
<pochu> network -> I think it's being worked on (look at network-manager bugs)
<penguin42> yeh; it's the 187274 I mentioned above I think
<bddebian> Boo
<secretlondon> hi
<penguin42> eep!
<bddebian> Hello secretlondon
<virtuald> glxinfo says i got no direct rendering even though Xorg.0.log says DRI loads, using the nvidia binary drivers. is there any hope?
<virtuald> btw i'm on hardy
<secretlondon> #ubuntu+1 is a better place for hardy support
<virtuald> ok. i didn't know, and i didn't get more of an answer than that's the problem with compiz using all available cpu time
<virtuald> also gnome-settings-daemon crashes on startup, but i don't know what to include in a bug report
<emgent> bdmurray: hi, are you there?
<secretlondon> idle 223 hours apparently
<afflux> just logged into my gnome/hardy account, and my panels were all grey, took about three minutes until they showed up with the applets and starters and so on
<afflux> when they were grey, .xsession-errors showed "(gnome-panel:7061): CRITICAL **: panel_applet_frame_change_background: assertion `PANEL_IS_WIDGET (GTK_WIDGET (frame)->parent)' failed"
<afflux> when they finished,"(gnome-panel:7061): Gtk-WARNING **: gtk_widget_size_allocate(): attempt to allocate widget with width -5 and height 24" was the only "new" line
<mrooney> afflux: oh yeah that is a new feature
<afflux> ah, cool :)
<mrooney> lots of complaints about panels loading too fast and not giving enough error messages
<afflux> right, so you slowed it a bit?
<afflux> cool, I was wandering when this will be implemented!
<mrooney> yup, no problem!
<secretlondon> panels loading too fast??
<afflux> yep, I was wandering. right. wondering of course ;)
<secretlondon> so booting time deliberately slowed??
<mrooney> haha secretlondon I was being extremely sarcastic, I have no idea
<secretlondon> right..
<afflux> I even seem to be too slow to get a panel running in gdb.
<secretlondon> is something using all cpu like e-d-s or xorg?
<secretlondon> (there are bugs on both of those about that)
<afflux> hm, don't know
<afflux> when restarting the panel right now, it works as usual
<crimsun> killing the panel(s) doesn't appear to give me the n-m-gnome icon back.  Hmph.
<afflux> oh, yes. this is missing
<crimsun> then again, I'm using neither metacity nor compiz, so my spouting off is likely discounted ;)
<afflux> argh! some jumpy reporter is asking every third second whether or not or why or when or who will sponsor his trivial patch to the archives ("will we get it into hardy? will we? will we? will we?")
<mrooney> I wonder what to do with bug 209292, I feel like I read about this somewhere else, maybe a blueprint or something, hmmm
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 209292 in ubuntu "Restrict access to users home directory to account owner" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209292
<warrend> hi
<warrend> what does 'Triaged' mean?
<andrea-bs> warrend: take a look there: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<warrend> could someone help on this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/188764 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188764 in ubiquity "[hardy]640x480 usplash on all computers" [Medium,Confirmed]
<afflux> didn't someone ask for that yesterday too?
<afflux> anyone with some video/movie experience for bug 162664? I'm unable to confirm any issues, mplayer/totem/vlc looks all nice in my compiz.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 162664 in vlc "no video output module play nice with Compiz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162664
<warrend> what bug?
<afflux> err, see the link from ubotu
<warrend> srry didnt see bots msg :p
<warrend> what is play nice?
<warrend> ow yes had this bug on gnome
<warrend> but npt with kaffeine on kubuntu
<warrend> but can't help ^^
<afflux> k
<warrend> could someone help on this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/188764 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188764 in ubiquity "[hardy]640x480 usplash on all computers" [Medium,Confirmed]
<afflux> warrend: what do you mean by "help"?
<warrend> well have a look to get it fixed one day :)
<afflux> some developers, propably mjg59 or pitto or  evand  or someone else will eventually take a look at it.
<afflux> do you think the backtrace in bug 189706 is enough?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 189706 in python2.5 "python2.5 crashed with SIGSEGV in PyThreadState_New()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189706
<eduren> im having a problem with ati prop drivers
<eduren> was wondering if i should file a report
<pochu> afflux: looks more like a qt bug than a python one
<warrend> could someone help on this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/188764 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188764 in ubiquity "[hardy]640x480 usplash on all computers" [Medium,Confirmed]
<greg-g> warrend: what help do you need?
<warrend> someone looking at it ;)
<warrend> not really help
<afflux> warrend: as I said: <afflux> some developers, propably mjg59 or pitto or  evand  or someone else will eventually take a look at it.
<warrend> yeah but it's to be sure
<greg-g> warrend: it is confirmed/triaged, so the developers will work on it when they can.  Or you are welcome to work on it yourself also.
<warrend> ok
<warrend> :)
<afflux> pochu: possibly. I'm wondering if I should request a new backtrace
<greg-g> sidenote: anyone else experiencing long delays when updating their 5-a-day? (the bzr update/commit is painfully slow)
<afflux> greg-g: <beuno> juliux: yeap, I suppose it will be fixed by tomorrow (from #launchpad)
<greg-g> afflux: thanks :)
<afflux> welcome ;)
<greg-g> afflux: do you know why it is slow now? (just curious)
<afflux> no idea
<afflux> but it's about anyone complaining, I'm waiting since 15 minutes on my commit ;)
<afflux> yesterday they said it'd be fixed today ... ;)
<greg-g> heh, of course ;)
 * DOOM_NX gn all
<warrend> gn
<warrend> ^^
<pochu> afflux: perhaps that's already reported in qt, have you checked it?
<afflux> pochu: of course not :)
<afflux> let me check
<pochu> afflux: bear in mind the report is from Gutsy, so perhaps the bug was reported, fixed and closed
<greg-g> alright, doing a 'time add-5-a-day ...' :)
<afflux> pochu: fairly sure that it's a problem in python-qt3: it tries to get the GIL from python in an atexit handler, where this is impossible
<afflux> or maybe it's not the atexit handler but C++ destroying objects on exit
<DGMurdockIII> dose ubuntu use pulse audio now
<DGMurdockIII> (18:02:47) (saltedlight) i have tried the "normal" upgrade from 7.10 to 8
<greg-g> afflux: http://beuno.com.ar/archives/65   :)
<DGMurdockIII> dose ubuntu use pulse audio now how would u enale paulse audio in a media player for say
<afflux> DGMurdockIII: pulseaudio is enabled per default
<afflux> most media players should output to pulseaudio per default
<DGMurdockIII> videolan dose not yes and is wonder how we can enalbe it
<greg-g> DGMurdockIII: I don't really use videoloan so I can't help you.  But just for your information, #ubuntu is a better place to ask for help.  This channel is for bug triagers and people helping with triaging.  Sorry I can't help you.
<afflux> well, #ubuntu+1 woudl be better for hardy
<greg-g> oh, right, of course
<greg-g> DGMurdockIII: #ubuntu+1 would be best :)
<pochu> marnanel: the metacity compositor is nice :)
<pochu> marnanel: BTW would it be a metacity task or a gnome-panel one to make the workspace switcher applet dialog (when you click ctrl+alt+right, the small window that appears in the center of the screen) to make it nice using compositing?
<pochu> marnanel: nevermind, seems to be GNOME bug #517429
<ubotu> Gnome bug 517429 in Iain's compositor "Workspace switcher and all-window switcher should be compositorified" [Enhancement,New] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=517429
<pochu> ugh, compositorified?
<greg-g> love new words :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-03-23
<jjesse> hello
<crashsystems> I think I may have found a bug in notify-osd, but would like some input. Normally in Firefox I can drag links from a page onto the tab bar to open them up in a new tab. Just a minute ago, I tried doing so, in an area of the tab bar that was obscured by a notification. As usual when my mouse moved up there the notification went mostly transparent, but dropping links to that spot would not work. When the notification went away
<bcurtiswx> anyone here good with wordpress configs?
<greg-g> crashsystems: I think your message was cut off, I see at the end "When the notification went away"
<crashsystems> "....normal behavior resumed."
<crashsystems> the and
<greg-g> :)
<crashsystems> the end*
<crashsystems> I just searched in notify-osd on LP, and did not find a related bug report. I'm currently writing one up
<greg-g> crashsystems: it would be interesting to see if the notifications prevent other drag n drop actions, like of files to the desktop
<crashsystems> Hmm, I'll test that out real quick
<crashsystems> confirmed.
<greg-g> want me to send you a notice on identica? :)
<greg-g> neverind then
<crashsystems> I downloaded the little python file that was used on the notify-osd testing day
<greg-g> ah, right on.
<greg-g> anyone using epiphany in Jaunty? it won't start up for me, bug 347048
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 347048 in epiphany-browser "ERROR:/build/buildd/pygobject-2.16.1/gobject/pygobject.c:923:pygobject_new_full: assertion failed: (tp != NULL)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/347048
<crashsystems> it starts up for me
<greg-g> hmmm
<crashsystems> greg-g any other sort of drag-and-drop events you can think of to test this?
<greg-g> crashsystems: not really, those two sound like enough
<crashsystems> bug #347053
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 347053 in notify-osd "Notifications prevent drag-and-drop actions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/347053
<Ampelbein> bug #347052 - ???
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 347052 in ubuntu "i can not drag and drop a file over a big square session because of gnome-do" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/347052
<crashsystems> does seem to be a little sparse on details...
<greg-g> Ampelbein: did you report that bug?
<bcurtiswx> hey anyone know wordpress well enough to know why http://weather.briandcurtis.com:443/ubuntu/wp-login.php is like that (its supposed to have a theme).. but thats a fresh installation
<Ampelbein> greg-g: no
<Ampelbein> just stumbled over it.
<Ampelbein> i think i'll convert it to a question
<greg-g> Ampelbein: gotcha.
<greg-g> or ask for more information
<greg-g> it may be a bug
<greg-g> Don't convert to a question unless you know it isn't a bug.
<Ampelbein> well, since the gnome-do he mentions is just a pidgin-irc-window it is clear he can't drag and drop files there.
<crashsystems> I thought gnome-do looked different...
<greg-g> crashsystems: it has a docky now
<crashsystems> so I've heard
<greg-g> Ampelbein: I don't know if that is what he meant by gnome-do
<mrooney> Ampelbein: Do is on the bottom, and it is in fact a real issue
<greg-g> Ampelbein: he was probably in the irc channel looking for help
<crashsystems> What is the difference between using #ubuntu-bugs and #ubuntu+1? The purpose of both channels seems to overlap in my mind.
<greg-g> #ubuntu+1 is for support of the development version of ubuntu while #ubuntu-bugs is for triaging bugs in ubuntu (whatever version)
<crashsystems> ah, ok
<bcurtiswx> wordpress.. you worked 5 minutes ago
<bcurtiswx> whyyyyyyyy?????
<bcurtiswx> :P
<bcurtiswx> hmm.. why would something work on http://localhost but not my actual domain address
<bcurtiswx> in this case its wordpress themes
<nullack> Ping asac : RE my email on Aus and NZ language setup for FF
<dholbach> good morning
<YoBoY> good morning
<thekorn> good morning YoBoY
<YoBoY> hi thekorn :)
<nullack> ping asac RE bug #3127
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 3127 in firefox "Firefox language settings incorrect for Aus & NZ users" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/3127
<BUGabundo> calc: ping
<BUGabundo> what's the OOo can't open file from samba/gvfs bug ?
<YoBoY> bug 243489 << confirmed, importance medium or high
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243489 in bash "completion-ignore-case do not work with ~ (if there are no command)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243489
<BUGabundo> is bug 279820 confirmed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279820 in compiz "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279820
<YoBoY> bug 346710 << wishlist
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 346710 in bash "sudo should autocomplete all file paths if already authenticated" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/346710
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> that would be a nice feature
<BUGabundo> but also a  security breach
<BUGabundo> -1 from me
<BUGabundo> any user on that terminal within Timeout could list files that only root should access
<BUGabundo> YoBoY: ^^^^^^^^^^^
<YoBoY> yes, but it's a wish, only the bash devs can say if they can or not :)
<YoBoY> but the sudo active time is also a security breach ;)
<BUGabundo> yes it is
<BUGabundo> that's why I set mine to 30 secs
<BUGabundo> if I want something else, I would be running as root
<BUGabundo> but that isn't as secure as possible (as low privileged as possible)
<BUGabundo> and of course, running as root it is not the Ubuntu way
<BUGabundo> LP now allows to mark bugs as dupes of other bugs, even when having dups bugs it self? eheh
<pedro_> m? ala bugzilla?
<pedro_> if so I'd love that
 * pedro_ tries
<BUGabundo> one prob only (I think)
<BUGabundo> the dupes don't get dup of the master
<BUGabundo> they remain on the original bug
<pedro_> same way bugzilla handle those
<BUGabundo> never mind
<BUGabundo> #LP says it's a bug
<BUGabundo> it causes infitive loops
<BUGabundo> but it would be nice to have a tree of bugs
<cph4ck3r> hey can anyone tell me if ubuntu rpm support system or not
<BUGabundo> cph4ck3r: if we can use RPMs?
<BUGabundo> well there's alien to convert to debs
<cph4ck3r> ???
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/347246
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 347246 in malone "ajax dups allow to set a bug (with dupes) to new master without moving duped bugs" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> pedro_: ^^^
<pedro_> BUGabundo: thanks ;-)
<BUGabundo> pedro_: didn't you touch bug 340222 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 340222 in nautilus "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/340222
<pedro_> BUGabundo: nope. may you open a new one with apport? would be good to have a complete stacktrace
<BUGabundo> I did apport-collect
<BUGabundo> and apport should have sent the data as attached
<BUGabundo> since I filed it with it, after crash
<pedro_> BUGabundo: there's nothing on the report, that's why i was telling you to open a new one
<BUGabundo> oh
<BUGabundo> bad apport/lp
<pedro_> BUGabundo: only the dependencies were attached
<pedro_> heh yeah
<BUGabundo> not even from apport-collect?
<BUGabundo> maybe its just slow??
<pedro_> let's wait a few minutes then, if it doesn't just open a new one, the stacktrace on that bug is broken as said
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> lunch in a few minute
<BUGabundo> if it isn't when I came back, I'll just copy a new file and make it crash
<BUGabundo> happens 90% of the time
<BUGabundo> bah
<BUGabundo> why does reproduce tests always fail when we try them?
<YoBoY> BUGabundo: should be a murphy's law :)
<BUGabundo> pedro_: there a collect log there
<BUGabundo> is that enough ?
<BUGabundo> YoBoY: 4 reason of techonolgy testing
<pedro_> BUGabundo: nope
<BUGabundo> bah
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> will dd a big file and move it to server
<bddebian> Boo
<BUGabundo> f... couch
<bddebian> Hrm... :)
 * BUGabundo damn bugs, got me a cold
<BUGabundo> pedro_: uploading new crash now
<pedro_> BUGabundo: ok, nice
<BUGabundo> pedro_: nah
<BUGabundo> its to slow...........
<BUGabundo> LP must be timeing out
 * dholbach hugs asac :)
 * asac hugs dholbach
<maco> ^ random hugging?
 * BUGabundo better shut up. doesn't want to be kicked again
<BUGabundo> pedro_: upload failed
<BUGabundo> how can I force to re-upload the local crash file?
<asac> slow? .... try to open: http://qa.openoffice.org/issues/show_bug.cgi?id=100478
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse XML returned by OpenOffice.org: timed out (http://openoffice.org/issues/xml.cgi?id=100478)
<asac> lol
<BUGabundo> ehehehe
<BUGabundo> asac: I know
<BUGabundo> not the fastest site
<asac> even ubottu gave up ;)
<BUGabundo> anyone wanna tell me how to re-upload an apport crash?
<asac> BUGabundo: you need to double click on the .crash file
<asac> if its removed you are probably out of luck
<BUGabundo> ahh that
<BUGabundo> keep forgeting about it
<BUGabundo> you can't click from cli... duh
<BUGabundo> no idea what apport is doing
<BUGabundo> but it just closes it self.... doesn't open an LP page
<BUGabundo> can't add the trace pedro_and seb128 want
<seb128> use sudo apport-retrace .crash
<seb128> locally retracing
<BUGabundo> done
<BUGabundo> uploaded to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/347323
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 347323 in nautilus "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke() (dup-of: 340222)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 340222 in nautilus "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [Medium,Incomplete]
<BUGabundo> apport-cli -c did ut
<BUGabundo> *it
<BUGabundo> pedro_: ^^^
<BUGabundo> seb128: is it any good?
 * seb128 undups it so it get retraced
<seb128> BUGabundo: it has not been retraced yet
<BUGabundo> ah ok
<BUGabundo> ping me back if you guys need anything else
<BUGabundo> since its quite easy to reproduce
<seb128> bah
<seb128> BUGabundo:    from /usr/lib/nautilus/extensions-2.0/libnautilus-dropbox.so
<BUGabundo> maybe some debug libs
<BUGabundo> ahhh
<seb128> BUGabundo: that's not an ubuntu bug
<BUGabundo> so that's it!
<BUGabundo> thanks
<BUGabundo> upstreaming it
<seb128> you installed some crap from the web apparently ;-)
<BUGabundo> I wouldn't call it crap
<BUGabundo> but sure, its semi opensource
<seb128> well, it crashes nautilus reliably
<BUGabundo> eheehehe
<seb128> and we get the bugs
<BUGabundo> filing upstream
<seb128> thanks
<BUGabundo> seb128: can you comment that on the dupe bug, so that upstream know exaclty what happened?
<BUGabundo> thanks
<seb128> BUGabundo: what do you mean?
<seb128> BUGabundo: retracing will not work ubuntu has no dbgsym for those binaries
<seb128> since they are not coming from ubuntu
<BUGabundo> sent upstream
<BUGabundo> http://forums.getdropbox.com/topic.php?id=7738&replies=1#post-49530
<BUGabundo> seb128: part of the DropBox is opensource
<BUGabundo> and part is close
<BUGabundo> I think the nautilus plugin is FOSS
<BUGabundo> let me check the site
<seb128> BUGabundo: I don't deny that but launchpad doesn't know about non ubuntu code
<seb128> BUGabundo: so retracing can't work there
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> seb128: https://www.getdropbox.com/downloading?os=lnx
<BUGabundo> here is source
<BUGabundo> if I get it, can I retrace it locally ?
<seb128> BUGabundo: you need to rebuild it in debug mode but yes
<maco> should bug 331369 be considered a dup of bug 336848 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331369 in notify-osd "regression vs. notification-daemon: positioning when multiple screens are available" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331369
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336848 in notify-osd "Notifications show up on the wrong screen" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336848
<BUGabundo> hey maco 336848 isn't mine?
<maco> no buga, you didnt reot that one
<BUGabundo> then I have a dupe with the same text
<BUGabundo> ah there am I on the dupe list
<dominiks> hello everyone... is it possible to reopen bug 344839 marked as invalid please? I was trying to forward new suggestions to Ubuntu Brainstorm, but looks like reporter don't like this idea very much.. thanks
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 344839 in ubuntu "Cannot Mount External drive error message is unhelpful" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/344839
<dominiks> *it looks like reporter doesn't*
<YoBoY> dominiks: this suggestion/bug could also be reported upstream (gnome?)
<dominiks> YoBoY: yeah.. I just wasn't sure it's Gnome issue or more generic idea :)
<charlie-tca> dominiks: all you have to do is click the invalid under status and change it
<dominiks> charlie-tca: it's disabled for me.. could you please do it for me?
<YoBoY> it's a generic idea, a improvment, but i don't tink it's a ubuntu spécific message, a good way to identify who have the project is to search the error message in rosetta :)
<charlie-tca> sure, what status would you like?
<dominiks> charlie-tca: new i think
<BUGabundo> hey charlie-tca...
<charlie-tca> done
<charlie-tca> hey, BUGabundo
<dominiks> thanks for help everyone
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<BUGabundo> humm about the bug
<BUGabundo> gnome-mount really needs more details
<BUGabundo> the cli version is much more verbose and usefull
<bcurtiswx-mini> dtchen: bug #345627
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 345627 in linux "Crackling / scratching noise using Pulseaudio" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/345627
<bcurtiswx-mini> dtchen: alsot trying your kernel from your PPA. doesn't fix my crackling issue
<dominiks> YoBoY: how can I search something in rosetta please? sorry, I'm not very familiar with stuff regarding translations yet :-/
<YoBoY> dominiks: don't know ¬_¬" it's more complicated than i tink
<dominiks> YoBoY: ah ok.. thanks anyway
<YoBoY> dominiks: the package is "gnome-mount"
<dominiks> YoBoY: thanks
<YoBoY> dominiks: another thing, for the wishbugs, i "confirm" them not invalidate them, and ask here to set the importance as wishlist, it's more friendly for the repporter
<YoBoY> don't know if it's the right thing to do ... ;)
<charlie-tca> You just have to look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<dominiks> i was using invalid status because it§s recommended in wiki for brainstorming bug, but i agree it's bit rude :)
<YoBoY> dominiks: ho it's recommanded to invalid them? where ? i haven't read that one :]
<YoBoY> dominiks: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Checklist << here, recommanded to mark confirmed
<dominiks> YoBoY: oh.. my fault!
<YoBoY> no problem :)
<dominiks> YoBoY: i think somebody told me to mark it invalid here couple of days ago.. but im not sure.. i should read wiki..
<YoBoY> i made bigger mistakes :p
<dominiks> shame on me! :-[
<yofel> hi, I'm new here and not sure about this, but I think that should be marked as wishlist: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/claws-mail/+bug/347440
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 347440 in claws-mail "Claws Mail for Default EMail client in Xubuntu" [Undecided,New]
<charlie-tca> yofel, mark it wishlist please
<bromic94> hey all. i have to downnload the updated drivers and patch for the broadcom wifi chip
<bromic94> was wondering if someone could help me with all of this
<yofel> charlie-tca: how?
<bromic94> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/305907 that is the bug
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 305907 in linux "Complete system freeze when trying to connect to WPA2 network" [Undecided,New]
<bromic94> apparently downloading updated driver and patch fixes the issue
<davmor2> charlie-tca: you need to be bug-control for that
<charlie-tca> yofel: I did mark it wishlist, please mark it confirmed
<charlie-tca> Yeah, too many things here.
<yofel> ok
<bromic94> davmor2 or yofel could you help me out?
<davmor2> bromic94: This channel is mostly for bug triage you might want to try #ubuntu or #ubuntu+1 which are more generic help channels
<davmor2> +1 is for Jaunty chat
<bromic94> aware of that
<bromic94> for +1
<bromic94> trying to get a  possible fix for a bug that is why i asked in here
<sbeattie> hrm, looks like there may be a fair number of dupes of bug 319918 hanging about, needing to be made public.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 319918 in network-manager "NetworkManager crashed with SIGSEGV in nm_device_get_udi()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/319918
<charlie-tca> sbeattie: Is it worth filing a decent bug report on the difficulty of updating /boot/grub/menu.lst when using multiple drives?
<sbeattie> charlie-tca: I would think so, though it will likely be marked wishlist.
<sbeattie> but wishlist bugs are useful, too.
<charlie-tca> Wishlist works, at least it keeps it in mind.
<dominiks> enough of triaging bugs! time to fix some of them :p
<imachine> hi
<imachine> a quick question, dunno if it's the right place, but since I updated to Jaunty's 4.5 QT, all my Qt4 apps look properly (same theme as gtk, they also pick the font settings correctly) the only issue is they don't seem to pick off dpi correctly.
<imachine> that's on my old account, if I create a new one, it works okay.
<imachine> any hints where I might be cleaning config files or so to make it work right?
<dan-ubuntu> evening all
<dan-ubuntu> help
<jjardon> hello, anyone using glade-3? the Shortcut to the devhelper documentation don't work
<jjardon> glade points you to page:GtkDialog, but it don't show anything
<jjardon> if a write manually GtkDialog, the manual page shows
<pedro_> jjardon: me, that's help->developer reference?
<jjardon> pedro_, when you rigth-click in a widget and click on read documentation
<jjardon> is a glade-3 fault or a devhelper fault?
<dan-ubuntu> evening all
<BUGabundo> hi dan-ubuntu
<dan-ubuntu> hey :)
<dan-ubuntu> i have a LOT of time on my hands atm
<dan-ubuntu> 17, not at school
<dan-ubuntu> so, ive decided to try out jaunty, alpha 6
<dan-ubuntu> and do some bug reporting, see what i can do to help
<pedro_> jjardon: right it doesn't work, may you open a new bug in glade3 in the meantime?
<BUGabundo> dan-ubuntu: nice
<BUGabundo> visit #ubuntu+1
<dan-ubuntu> me?
<BUGabundo> there is where most jaunty user are
<dan-ubuntu> cool, is that for bugs?
<jjardon> pedro_, okis
<pedro_> dan-ubuntu: a testing day is happening on #ubuntu-testing in case you want to join ;-)
<BUGabundo> all but me... but that's another storie
<BUGabundo> dan-ubuntu: also read the documentation
<BUGabundo> and always run update-manager (several times a day)
<BUGabundo> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/alpha6
<dan-ubuntu> i do that :P
<dan-ubuntu> thanks
<BUGabundo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/TechnicalOverview
<BUGabundo> welcome on aboard
<BUGabundo> and remember to respect users and devs!
<dan-ubuntu> thanks :)
<BUGabundo> everyone here is trying to help
<BUGabundo> plus subscrive to a few mailinglists
<BUGabundo> most details are there
<BUGabundo> announce, devel and devel-discuss
<BUGabundo> are the ones you want!
<dan-ubuntu> thanks
<jjardon> pedro_, bug 347520 added
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 347520 in glade-3 "links to devhelper documentation don't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/347520
<pedro_> jjardon: awesome, thanks
<torkiano> pedro_, i filled another bug: bug 346309
<ubottu> Bug 346309 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/346309 is private
<torkiano> i don't know if it is a dupe of other glade-3 bug
<pedro_> torkiano: it was already filed upstream at http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=575885 and fixed there today
<ubottu> Gnome bug 575885 in general "segfault in glade-editor-property.c:3570" [Critical,Resolved: fixed]
<pedro_> torkiano: let's link that, thanks for reporting
<torkiano> oh, awesome :)
<dan-ubuntu> is anyone here having problems with channel modes in jaunty? im getting distortion in 2ch, but not 6ch, even though i am only playing stereo
<greg-g> did other people from the 5-a-day-participants get an email from a new user?
<charlie-tca> I did not get one
<davmor2> yeap
<davmor2> took me a while to figure out where it had come from :)
<YoBoY> greg-g: yes i have my copy, and same question "why is writing to me?" ^^"
<dominiks> i was bit confused by that mail too :)
<greg-g> that seems weird that any user can message entire groups on LP. oh well, who wants to reply to the user? someone should, but not everyone.
<YoBoY> ^^ flood response :D
<dominiks> good night everyone
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-03-24
<calc> 1 bug to 100% watched on OOo :)
<Ampelbein> maco: ping about bug #291268
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 291268 in seahorse ""Add name" that is email-adress to key results in freeze." [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/291268
<maco> hi
<maco> are you andreas moog?
<Ampelbein> maco: yupp
<maco> ah ok
<maco> i was thinking if its fixed in jaunty, then fx released would make more sense
<Ampelbein> maco: generally i don't like fix released when i do not find a matching changelog entry
<maco> (the letter that comes after h and before j = broken)
<maco> oh ok
<maco> was guessing "new upstream release" probably caught it
<Ampelbein> perhaps it's just a coincidence and it worked here even before jaunty so i was asking the reporter to test again.
<maco> right
<Ampelbein> or it just happens with special email addresses... there are a couple of reasons i could think of why it works for me but not for him
<torkiano> hello, powertop reports a lot of interrups of my graphic card
<torkiano> I disabled 3d effects
<torkiano> this only happens in kubuntu, in ubuntu the number of interrups are normal
<maco> Ampelbein: i can reproduce t
<maco> *it
<Ampelbein> maco: how?
<maco> did you put the email address in the email slot or the name slot?
<Ampelbein> the name-slot
<maco> if i put name@example.com inot the name slot, gpg goes to 98% cpu
<maco> i just chose to edit my key and added it
<maco> .. :-/ i use gpg-agent, not seahorse agent, but that *shouldn't* affect the non-agent stuff...
<Ampelbein> right.
<maco> well lets check+1
<Ampelbein> strange thing. if i try with my primary-key (andreas.moog@warperbbs.de) it just works.
<Ampelbein> if i try a newly created key (andreas@golem.warperbbs.de) it does not
<Ampelbein> will provide a backtrace and reopen.
<maco> intresting
<tw1tch> hey can anyone help with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/292355 do we have enough information to set to confirmed if not what else do we need thanks = )
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 292355 in kubuntu-meta "[GeForce 7600 GS] (Dell 2007FP) no display when using kubuntu [live] cd" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<dtchen> bcurtiswx: actually, 347588 is _not_ a dupe of 345627
<dtchen> bcurtiswx: your hardware issues is very specific; the other reporter's symptoms are precisely the issue addressed by the test kernel
<maco> tw1tch: confirmed = there's a reproducible test case. so if you can say the specific hardware and show it works on multiple of that hardware, that's confirmed
<tw1tch> maco: since its a bug do you mean, doesn't work on multiple of that hardware? also, correct me if im wrong but cant you confirm a bug if there is enough information that a dev can see it? without having multiples report same behavior? obviously conflicting behavior from multiples would not be enough, thanks
<dholbach> good morning
<YoBoY> hi
<dholbach> hi YoBoY
<YoBoY> yo dholbach :)
<YoBoY> dholbach: you plan to put back your five-a-day-stats one day? :p
<dholbach> YoBoY: yes, definitely, yes :)
<dominiks> good morning
<dominiks> I'd like to ask one question regarding bug 344073 - problem was resolved by reporter by manual installing printer driver from manufacturer website. Is it common practice to package such drivers too? Should I suggest that driver for packaging? Or is it fine to manual install drivers? Sorry, I'm not very familiar with printer drivers. Thanks.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 344073 in cups "HP printer does not work" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/344073
<YoBoY> hi dominiks
<YoBoY> it's fine, but this driver could be installed automaticaly with the jockey-gtk perhaps. The problem here is a mix of a support request and a regression bug ("my printer don't work, but worked in 8.10"), ask if it had installed the proprietary driver in 8.10 or not and the model of his printer
<YoBoY> ^^^ dominiks: ^^^
<YoBoY> oups the model is in th begining sorry :p
<thekorn> and the target for this bug should not be cups but hplip
<dominiks> ok.. thanks for advices
<dominiks> could I add info about assigning HP printer related problems to hplip to wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage? ... as future reference for bugsquad newbies like me? :)
<YoBoY> dominiks: the section "printing System" don't help?
<dominiks> I was not able to find anything about hplip.. but maybe I just need some coffee first :)
<YoBoY> have you search the doc?
<YoBoY> dominiks: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HpAllInOne << like this one
<dominiks> oh thanks
<YoBoY> the wiki and the community doc are not the same (don't ask why...), don't forget to look everywhere :)
<dominiks> yeah i see.. my fault I was too lazy
<dominiks> I'm not good BugSquader at all.. I should better stop :)
<YoBoY> dominiks: you are better than me, the begining is not simple :)
<YoBoY> bye
<BUGabundo> foo
<BUGabundo> good morning
<BUGabundo> can some one take a look and triage this bug
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxnm/+bug/347571
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 347571 in lxnm "lxnm doesn't work, and deletes nm-applet" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> thanks in advance
<thekorn> BUGabundo, hi, do you know this user who reported this bug in personal?
<BUGabundo> thekorn: yes
<BUGabundo> need further feed back?
<BUGabundo> thekorn: why do you ask?
<thekorn> BUGabundo, can you please ask him why he filed so many needs packaging bugs like bug 230310
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230310 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] evaristo" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/230310
<BUGabundo> thekorn: will do
<thekorn> which does only contain the url of the software without further information
<BUGabundo> ROFL : evaristo?? eheh
<BUGabundo> someone actuall confirmed it?
<BUGabundo> nice
<Mewcenary> I've applied for BugControl via Launchpad.  Is there anything else that I need to do at this stage?
<Mewcenary> Hello everyone, by the way :-)
<thekorn> hi Mewcenary
<thekorn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl has more information on the application process
<Mewcenary> Many thanks, thekorn.
<BUGabundo> hew ping
<BUGabundo> what debug packages do I need for bug 279820
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279820 in compiz "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279820
<BUGabundo> ?
<Hew> BUGabundo: pong
<Hew> BUGabundo: I generally work it out by looking at the ?? lines in a stacktrace
<BUGabundo> great... you have better skills then me
 * BUGabundo opens logs
<BUGabundo> I would guess xorg?
<Hew> BUGabundo: Feel free to pastebin and I'll have a look
<BUGabundo> its on the bug hew
<Hew> BUGabundo: There is an incomplete stacktrace attached? Where?
<BUGabundo> humm damn apport
<BUGabundo> it didn't attach it
<Hew> apport-collect didn't seem to do much other than spam my inbox :P
<BUGabundo> why would anyone mark as dupe, if the trace doesn't get uploaded.... bah
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> ok. will try to get a crash from compiz
<Hew> BUGabundo: That's an apport thing, it removes all attachments when it marks as a dupe, unfortunately
<BUGabundo> most of the times it just dies... doesn't crash
<BUGabundo> making it very difficult to get a .crash
<Hew> BUGabundo: Thanks! I know it's hard getting a gdb trace in startup situations like this, which is why I just prefer getting the right symbols and letting apport take care of it.
<seb128> you can use sudo apport-retrace
<BUGabundo> I don't have a trace now
<seb128> it installs what is require and retrace locally
<BUGabundo> but 15 mins ago compiz died on my, while closing Nautilus
<BUGabundo> seb128: can I just do sudo apport-retrace 279820 ?
<Hew> seb128: If the retrace fails on launchpad, will it work with apport-retrace locally? I'm still not clued up on apport / traces, but I was under the impression that it would still be incomplete.
<BUGabundo> hey
<BUGabundo> got one .crash still on var/crash
<seb128> depends, it can fail for several reasons
<BUGabundo> -rw------- 1 bugabundo bugabundo 7.6M 2009-03-23 11:35 _usr_bin_compiz.real.1000.crash
<seb128> BUGabundo: you can try
<jerrymcfarts> when you guys do bug reporting do you run your programs in a Virtual machine?
<BUGabundo> let 1st try to apport it
<BUGabundo> to a new bug
<seb128> it can fail because the dbgsym are not available
<seb128> or don't match the available version
<seb128> or because the upload didn't work correctly
<seb128> etc
<BUGabundo> then I'll manually mark as dupe of original bug
<Hew> jerrymcfarts: I'm running Jaunty as my main OS, and I just report / triage everything as is.
<BUGabundo> if the LP retrace fails, I'll try locally
<BUGabundo> I removed MANY gdb packages during the weekend
<BUGabundo> I was low on disk space
<BUGabundo> <100MiBs
<BUGabundo> now I have 2.2GiBs
<BUGabundo> yay
<Hew> seb128: Ah ok, I didn't know that, thanks.
<BUGabundo> ok this must be a bug!!!
<Hew> BUGabundo: Feel free to pull the stacktrace from the .crash file and put it in a pastebin if you need help finding the right debug symbols
<BUGabundo> double clicking on the .crash doesn't do anything
<BUGabundo> after upload
<BUGabundo> but running on the cli works!!!
<BUGabundo> will file that bug next!
<BUGabundo> 33% uploaded
<BUGabundo> on LP now
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/347869
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<BUGabundo> LP retracing now
<BUGabundo> seb128: so how do I retrace locally?
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/347869
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 347869 in compiz "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 279820)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 279820 in compiz "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete]
<seb128> BUGabundo: sudo apport-retrace .crash
<seb128> BUGabundo: or apport-unpack .crash dir; cd dir; gdb $(which binary) CoreDump there
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/347874
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 347874 in apport "double click on .crash doesnt work" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> $ sudo apport-retrace _usr_bin_compiz.real.1000.crash
<BUGabundo> apport-retrace: error: you either need to do a local operation (-s, -g, -o) or supply an authentication file (--auth); see --help for a short online help
<BUGabundo> seb128: it failed
<seb128> BUGabundo: use -s then
<seb128> or -g
<BUGabundo> trying second method
<BUGabundo> seb128: on gdb do I do bt full ?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> "t a a b f" or "bt" to start
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/136679/
<BUGabundo> no symbols
<BUGabundo> installing compiz-core-dbgsym
<seb128> "/usr/bin/compiz": not in executable format: File format not recognized
<seb128> BUGabundo: you want to gdb /usr/bin/compiz.real
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> got a nice trace
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/136680/
<BUGabundo> but check the bug retrace too
<seb128> BUGabundo: you need compliz-plugins-dbgsym
<seb128> that's why it doesn't work on the retracers, plugins are not a depends and don't get installed by apport-retrace I guess
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> isntalling now
<BUGabundo> E: Couldn't find package compliz-plugins-dbgsym
<BUGabundo> typo
<BUGabundo> fixed
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/136682/
<Hew> BUGabundo: Better, but still a few missing (see the ?? lines)
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> #15 0x00007f743de907ec in ?? () from /usr/lib/compiz/lib3d.so
<Hew> BUGabundo: compiz-fusion-plugins-main
<Hew> BUGabundo: To find the right package, I use dpkg -S /path/to/needed.so
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/136686/
<BUGabundo> thanks hew
<BUGabundo> good to know
<Hew> BUGabundo: compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<BUGabundo> eheeh
<BUGabundo> compiz*
<Hew> BUGabundo: Haha, yea pretty much
<Hew> BUGabundo: That should be the last one though, and then we have a full stacktrace! Thanks a lot!
<BUGabundo> one more
<BUGabundo> compiz-gnome-d
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/136689/
<BUGabundo> Murphys law! the bug is always on the last package
<Hew> BUGabundo: Excellent! If you could attach that to bug 279820, we can get this bug triaged. I'm not much help when it comes to reading these things I'm afraid, but hopefully someone else can see where the problem lies.
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/279820/+text)
<BUGabundo> phone brb
<BUGabundo> back
<BUGabundo> hew attaching now
<BUGabundo> hew apport retrace could do this all...
<BUGabundo> suggest packages to install
<BUGabundo> and pass them along to apt
<Hew> BUGabundo: you mean it currently does this, or it should?
<BUGabundo> it should
<Hew> BUGabundo: Yes, I strongly agree!
<BUGabundo> then I wouldn't have to manually find and install then
<BUGabundo> wishbug?
<Hew> BUGabundo: Apport is hard enough to use for us, it's no surprise new reporters just switch off when they hear the word "backtrace"
<BUGabundo> ehh
<BUGabundo> I do most times
<BUGabundo> if it can be run on gdb fine
<BUGabundo> if not... I tend to let it go
<BUGabundo> but since this bug is highly critical for me
<BUGabundo> I want to get it fixed ASAP
<Hew> BUGabundo: Yes, now that it has a good trace, hopefully some progress can be made!
<BUGabundo> hew can bug 279820 be set to NEW or Confirmed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279820 in compiz "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279820
<Hew> BUGabundo: Once the attachment is there, it's confirmed at the very least due to the large number of dupes / comments / subscribers.
<BUGabundo> I've posted the trace to my own bug
<BUGabundo> that's duped to it
<BUGabundo> should I copy it there too?
<seb128> yes do copy it on the non duplicate bug
<BUGabundo> done
<BUGabundo> master now has it all
<Hew> BUGabundo: It's normally best to put it in a single attachment, rather than a large comment.
<BUGabundo> hew
<BUGabundo> I got it.... when I saw th ....
<mvo> BUGabundo: re bug #279820> is this crash reproducable? if so, how?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279820 in compiz "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279820
<mvo> BUGabundo: thanks for the backtrace btw, that looks pretty good
<Mewcenary> Can someone please comment if I'm doing the right thing here please?
<Mewcenary> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/siege/+bug/347872
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 347872 in siege "repeatable SEGV in siege" [Undecided,In progress]
<Hew> Mewcenary: Sounds like you have more of an idea what the problem is than I do. In Progress is probably fine, as long as your intention is to fix the bug in Ubuntu. If you are getting it fixed in Debian, it would be a good idea to add an affects line for the Debian bug report as well. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status if you're wondering about status.
<mvo> BUGabundo: also, is this crash happening with compiz 0.8.2  ?
<Mewcenary> Hew: Yes, I'll sort it in Ubuntu also.  I've just raised a bug report in Debian so pending the # so I can link the two up.
<Hew> Mewcenary: Excellent, thanks for your help!
<Mewcenary> No problem :) To be honest, the software seems very buggy and has reported segfaults in multiple areas of its code...
<Hew> Mewcenary: I'm not familiar with siege, but that definitely doesn't sound good, especially for software in main. The more bugs fixed, the better! :-)
<mvo> BUGabundo: furthermore, did you do any changes in the svg plugin with ccsm
<Hew> mvo: In case BUGabundo doesn't respond, he is a Jaunty tester, so I would expect he reproduced the problem with 0.8.2.
<seb128> mvo: he sent https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/347869
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 347869 in compiz "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 279820)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 279820 in compiz "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete]
<seb128> mvo: using 0.8.2-0ubuntu5
<seb128> mvo: the bug has the gconfcompiz info etc
<Hew> Mewcenary: Are you familiar with linking external reports with the "Also affects project/distribution" feature?
<Hew> Mewcenary: I have linked the Debian bug report to the Launchpad one. Note that you can do this with the "Also affects distribution" option in future.
<BUGabundo> mvo is here yet?
<BUGabundo> hew back from launch!
<seb128> BUGabundo: he's coming back in a minute or so
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> any KDE devs here?
<BUGabundo> bug 311521 needs some love! fixed upstream!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 311521 in kdepim "Kmail Crash while deleting thread with custom keyboard shortcut" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/311521
<BUGabundo> hey mvo
<mvo> hey BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> I'm here now! back from lunch
<mvo> cool
<BUGabundo> what do you need?
<BUGabundo> sorry for leaving you hanging
<mvo> BUGabundo I'm curious if you changed any settings in the svg plugin
<mvo> and if you can reproduce the problem or if its happening at random
<BUGabundo> I don't think I did
<BUGabundo> but this in an old install
<BUGabundo> from back ibex beta
<BUGabundo> its pretty random
<BUGabundo> I always get a fail decolorations on login
<BUGabundo> reload and that gets fixed
<BUGabundo> then using it , I get loss of colorarions several times a day
<BUGabundo> especially if some app (like nautilus) hangs for a few secs
<BUGabundo> one of todays crashes happen by just closing nautilus
<mvo> could you attach a gconf dump of the settings to the bugreport please?
<seb128> mvo: did you read my comment before? the bug BUGabundo opened which is a duplicate has the gconf configuration dump from apport
<BUGabundo> how can I do that?
<mvo> seb128, oh, great
<seb128> mvo: bug #347869
<mvo> BUGabundo, sorry, it seems to be already there
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 347869 in compiz "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 279820)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/347869
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279820 in compiz "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279820
<BUGabundo> yeah inicially I just sub to the master
<bddebian> Boo
<BUGabundo> but then since I needed the trace, I opened a new one
<BUGabundo> bddebian: too late
<BUGabundo> already did my Foo today
<BUGabundo> eheh
<bddebian> Doh
<BUGabundo> see the log
<BUGabundo> eheh
<mvo> BUGabundo, I have everything I need I think, sorry for the noise
<BUGabundo> np
<BUGabundo> here to help, find, file, triage all the bugs I can
<mvo> BUGabundo, hm, maybe one more thing, could you check with ccsm and go to "preferences"  and tell me what "backend" is selected?
<mvo> (open ccsm)
<BUGabundo> mvo none
<BUGabundo> not one of the 3
<BUGabundo> I think I used iconfusion to enable it
<BUGabundo> bah
<BUGabundo> nevermind
<BUGabundo> backend: gconf
<BUGabundo> confused with Apperances
<BUGabundo> mvo: ^^^^^^
<mvo> BUGabundo, ok, thanks
<BUGabundo>  3076   0.08s   0.92s     0K     0K     0K     0K  --   - R  48% Xorg
<BUGabundo> is this common?
<BUGabundo> X taking 50% CPU?
<seb128> BUGabundo: if you do play a video using x11 and not xv for example yes
<seb128> or use flash
<BUGabundo> seb128: no video app open
<BUGabundo> or flash
<seb128> ok so no
<BUGabundo> I think it was Update Manager
<seb128> could be something else doing lot of xorg calls
<BUGabundo> once it stop fetching updates, X calmed down
<seb128> could be the download bar animation or something
<seb128> that would be weird though
<BUGabundo> it was on the backgound
<BUGabundo> 1st I noticed this
<pregier> I've asked this before, but is there anyone here who can verify whether or not http://java.sun.com/applets/jdk/1.4/demo/applets/JumpingBox/example1.html can be REloaded in Firefox using sun-java6-plugin without having to clear the classloader cache between reloads?
<pregier> under hardy, sorry
<pregier> very important -- works fine in intrepid even for me
<YoBoY> hi
<dominiks> YoBoY: hey
<YoBoY> :)
<alanbell> hi all, I am interested in this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-tweak/+bug/319380
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 319380 in ubuntu-tweak "not working:Murrine configuration option "highlight_ratio" will be deprecated.." [Undecided,Fix released]
<alanbell> the status is Fix released, but it isn't in todays Jaunty build
<alanbell> and I am not sure where to look to see the fix to test it
<alanbell> can anyone point me in the right direction?
<YoBoY> bug 247838 , bug 243489 , bug 347946 they surely have the same origin, i don't know if we can mark 2 of them as duplicates. For me the importance is Medium or High
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247838 in bash "bash completion double escapes" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/247838
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243489 in bash "completion-ignore-case do not work with ~ (if there are no command)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243489
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 347946 in bash "Tab completion adds extra backslashes when executing a program under home directory." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/347946
<bcurtiswx> dtchen: are you there?
<dtchen> varyingly
<bcurtiswx> dtchen: lol, may i PM you?
<dtchen> sure, but note that i'm in the middle of a call currently
<kees> bdmurray: do you remember which group should be added to a crash report for it to get retracing?  I have bug with only the security team, but it has "apport-crash need-amd64-retrace amd64" tags
<bdmurray> kees: the retracer itself - apport
<kees> there's a user for it?
<bdmurray> yeah, that's the service that does the retracing
<kees> oh, so there is.
<kees> bdmurray: it seems to me like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash should contain information about how to enable apport.  that's by far the simplest way to get crash details out of a bug reporter.
<kees> i.e. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport#How%20to%20enable%20apport
<seb128> kees: usually crash bugs not sent using apport are closed using
<seb128> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<seb128> the stock reply #8 there
<kees> seb128: cool.  that reply might want to use the URL above for additional help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport#How%20to%20enable%20apport
<seb128> but right the other page could hint about using apport too
<seb128> right, good idea too
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-03-25
<torkiano> hello, I'm reporting bug 348275 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 348275 in linux "[iwlagn] cannot connect to ( WPA2 )" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/348275
<torkiano> is needed any more information?
<nullack> ping asac : re bug #3127
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 3127 in firefox "Firefox language settings incorrect for Aus & NZ users" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/3127
<Vantrax> anyone aware of an issue with the gnome-power-manager update?
<Vantrax> just installed updates on two 8.04 machines and both had errors on updating gnome-power-manager
<dholbach> good morning
<thekorn> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hiya thekorn
<YoBoY> good morning
<dominiks> YoBoY: morning
<BUGabundo> me again
<BUGabundo> need help retrace a .crash again
<BUGabundo> gwibber crash just made my jaunty reboot
<BUGabundo> its a clear case of DoS
<BUGabundo> and I could reproduce it a 2nd time
<BUGabundo> seb128: wanna give an hand again?
<seb128> asac: ^
<seb128> asac: gwibber sounds like something for you ;-)
<seb128> BUGabundo: reboot the box or crash X?
<BUGabundo> reboot
<BUGabundo> done unpack
<BUGabundo> seb128: $ gdb python /usr/bin/gwibber CoreDump ?
<seb128> just "gdb /usr/bin/python CoreDump" I guess
<BUGabundo> #9  0x00007f8ed3d56d40 in ?? () from /var/lib/python-support/python2.6/gtk-2.0/webkit.so
<BUGabundo> so that means I need webkit gdbsym
<BUGabundo> libwebkit-1.0-1-dbgsym on its way
<seb128> rather python-webkit-dbg in this case
<asac> seb128: he already complained to me in -mozillateam ;)
<BUGabundo> asac: yes I did
<asac> BUGabundo: does it crash because its a OOM situation?
<asac> BUGabundo: is that the only signature you get in backtrace?
<asac> BUGabundo: thats #9
<asac> what about #1-8
<BUGabundo> asac: ahh??
<asac> BUGabundo: type "bt" when you ar ein gdb
<BUGabundo> doing so
<BUGabundo> getting gdb webkit
<BUGabundo> want me to past current bt ?
<asac> yes
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/137407/
<BUGabundo> running now with -gdb
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/137408/
<BUGabundo> asac: anything from the pastebin?
<BUGabundo> asac: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gwibber/+bug/348388
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 348388 in gwibber "gwibber crash after Search, rebooted Ubuntu #DoS" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> any other logs I need to attach?
<BUGabundo> I'm so glad we are on Beta freeze
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linphone/+bug/348414
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 348414 in linphone "*** stack smashing detected ***: linphone terminated" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> 3rd crash of the day
<seb128> stop using weird softwares ;-)
<ogra> BUGabundo, yeah, dont use anything seb128 doesnt maintain ;)
<ogra> then it will run stable
<BUGabundo> seb128: its in universe
<BUGabundo> just trying to test ALL voip and SIP apps on archive
<BUGabundo> lol
<ogra> look at the bottom of your software, if there is a sticker "seb maintained" next to the best before date, then you are safe
<ogra> ;)
<BUGabundo> eheh
<pedro_> lol
 * BUGabundo is it _boo_ time already?
<bddebian> Boo
<bddebian> :)
<BUGabundo> here it is!
<BUGabundo> FOOOOOO
<maxb> linphone has a new major version in sid, probably not worth spending any time testing Jaunty's
<BUGabundo> thanks maxb
<BUGabundo> guess a request for manual sync for koala then?
<maxb> BUGabundo: The -1ubuntu1 changes are droppable, but the -1ubuntu2 changes (Remove arts) may not be.
<BUGabundo> didn't we already drop arts?
<BUGabundo> for pnome?
<maxb> Yeah *we* did.
<maxb> But there's nothing in the debian changelog to suggest that it's happened in sid yet
 * maxb merges linphone/sid into his PPA
<BUGabundo> seb128: what do I need to debug bug 347209?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 347209 in openoffice.org "[smb] [gvfs] OOo fails to open files from samba (WS2k8) share" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/347209
<BUGabundo> maxb: don't have any trouble
<BUGabundo> I'm steaking with ekiga and
<BUGabundo> gizmo
<seb128> BUGabundo: dunno, is it crashing?
<BUGabundo> well you said it needed debug from OOo
<seb128> right, from the openoffice maintainer
<seb128> I don't use openoffice and I don't know about it or how to debug it
<seb128> but there is just no indication of a gvfs issue there
<seb128> opening files over smb with gedit works fine
<seb128> if openoffice has an issue I would blame its gvfs issue rather than gvfs without extra informations
<BUGabundo> okay
<BUGabundo> got it
<BUGabundo> calc: ping
<calc> BUGabundo: hi
<BUGabundo> calc:  bug 347209?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 347209 in openoffice.org "[smb] [gvfs] OOo fails to open files from samba (WS2k8) share" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/347209
<calc> BUGabundo: its a gvfs bug but apparently seb128 doesn't want to debug gvfs so just reassigned to OOo
<calc> seb128: what is the gvfs debug sequence again, i need to write it down to ask users going forward to do their gvfs debug
<calc> seb128: as gvfs fuse is notoriously buggy i'm quite sure this is a gvfs bug
<BUGabundo> calc: write it down to a wiki
<calc> BUGabundo: yea
<seb128> calc: there is no indication of why you think that's a gvfs issue there
<calc> seb128: it fails saving to a gvfs fuse mount, when i switched to gvfs fuse for OOo i found several 3+ bugs in gvfs fuse that kept OOo from saving... so its not 100% that it is a gvfs fuse issue but it almost certainly is
<calc> seb128: i can get users to do the testing, i just need to remember the pkill gvfs* ; (blah) line to tell them to get the debug info out with
<seb128> that bug is not a saving one but an opening one
<seb128> and cat on the .gvfs or gedit or whatever works just fine
<seb128> we didn't get opening bugs over fuse until now
<calc> seb128: doh yea i'm still half asleep
<calc> BUGabundo: please copy the file to a local fs and see if the file opens
<seb128> I would lean toward openoffice not understanding the uri or something
<calc> BUGabundo: if it does then we need the gvfs debug data which i still don't remember how to do :)
<calc> seb128: did nautilus switch to passing uri's to OOo?
<calc> seb128: it wasn't doing that a few weeks ago afaik
<seb128> dunno, look at the process list when it's called?
<BUGabundo> calc locally it opens fine
<calc> BUGabundo: ok, looking into what nautilus does in jaunty wrt uris
<BUGabundo> calc: ah?
<calc> BUGabundo: if it opens fine locally and nautilus isn't passing uri's it is probably a new unknown bug in gvfs, but that isn't known yet
<seclm193> what channel is the announce
<BUGabundo> eehehe
<BUGabundo> seclm193: what anounce?
<seclm193> bug announce
<calc> BUGabundo: ok at least on my system it does not use uri's
<BUGabundo> I'm sorry seclm193 but I don't get what you want help with
<hggdh> seclm193, /j #ubuntu-bugs-announce
<greg-g> seclm193: #ubuntu-bugs-announce
<seclm193> thx
<BUGabundo> now I do
<calc> BUGabundo: if you can manage to do it before OOo dies try running ps x | grep soffice.bin
<hggdh> :-)
<BUGabundo> calc the smb is mounted with gvfs
<BUGabundo> I have gnome-mount icon for it
<calc> BUGabundo: yes i know
<BUGabundo> running ps x
<calc> BUGabundo: you have to run the ps x command before OOo dies after attempting to open the file
<BUGabundo>  3480 pts/2    S+     0:00 grep soffice.bin
<BUGabundo> either its too fast or that is all I get
<calc> BUGabundo: ok i can tell you what to do to work around that easily
<BUGabundo> I rather have a Fix for everyone
<calc> edit /usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice and add echo $@ at the beginning
<calc> BUGabundo: we are still debugging the issue
<BUGabundo> ah ok
<calc> that should (i think) cause the path to be spit out into .xsession-errors
<BUGabundo> done
<calc> hmm no that won't work
<BUGabundo>  4311 ?        Rl     0:00 /usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice.bin -writer smb://192.168.3.200/empresa/RELATORIOS/SLAVI/slavi.odt -splash-pipe=5
<calc> it spits it out on the terminal but not to .xsession-errors
<calc> hmm interesting
<BUGabundo> eheh
 * calc wonders why it doesn't do that on his computer
<BUGabundo> broken system?
<BUGabundo> mine that is
<calc> BUGabundo: are you using up to date jaunty?
<BUGabundo> yep
<calc> hmm
<BUGabundo> up until a few hours ago
<BUGabundo> before lunch
 * calc tests a bit more locally
<BUGabundo> but we are on freeze so not many updates coming in
<seclm193[1]> was there another update released today?
<BUGabundo> openoffice.org:  Installed: 1:3.0.1-7ubuntu1
<BUGabundo> seclm193 its coming out tomorrow
<BUGabundo> Beta
<BUGabundo>  !releases
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<BUGabundo>  !shcedule
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shcedule
<BUGabundo>  !schedule
<BUGabundo> gvfs:  Installed: 1.2.0-0ubuntu1
<calc> so the good news is i know how to fix the issue, but i'm not sure why nautilus is sending uri's in only some cases
<calc> i see this: /usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice.bin -writer /home/ccheney/.gvfs/personal on desktop-c2d/test.odt -splash-pipe=5
<calc> for a smb share
<BUGabundo> $ ls -lah .gvfs/
<BUGabundo> total 12K
<BUGabundo> drwx------   2 bugabundo bugabundo    6 2008-05-09 16:38 ./
<BUGabundo> drwx------ 127 bugabundo bugabundo 8.0K 2009-03-25 15:01 ../
<BUGabundo> this could explain it!
<BUGabundo> I don't see the share on .gvfs
<calc> what?
<calc> so your system is hosed
<calc> OOo still should be using %F but in this case it just wouldn't work at all
<calc> i think it would probably either refuse to open at all or open a blank page in that case
<BUGabundo> nothing that I did!
<BUGabundo> I have gvfs installed
<BUGabundo> and have used it in the past
<BUGabundo> but ok, its now seb128 departement
<calc> BUGabundo: yep
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> that bug can now be invalied
<calc> BUGabundo: %F just forces nautilus to use local paths and since there are none i'm not completely sure what would happen but it would probably try to not open at all with OOo in this case
<calc> BUGabundo: still valid but just for a different reason :)
<BUGabundo> let me remove the line from the file
<BUGabundo> or I'll forget it
<calc> ok
<calc> it will be replaced next week anyway so not a big deal either way :)
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> bbl
<BUGabundo> need to connect laptop to a phone central
<calc> i almost fixed that issue a few weeks ago myself but it didn't seem to affect anything so i just left it alone
<seb128> what is the issue?
<calc> but now you brought up cases where it happens irl
<calc> seb128: for some reason even though BUGabundo has gvfs installed it had no $HOME/.gvfs dir
<calc> seb128: which was causing nautilus to fallback to sending uris
<calc> seb128: he's not sure why he has no .gvfs dir
<christopher> anyone here ran world of warcraft on ubuntu 9 yet/
<calc> seb128: my part of the problem is i did not change OOo to use %F from %U when i disabled uri support, nautilus generally sends GIO paths instead so works... except in cases like this when it has to send a uri
<seb128> calc: you don't have .gvfs is gvfs-fuse is not installed or if you don't have permissions to use fuse
<seb128> that used to be a group membership required, not sure nowadays
<calc> seb128: ah ok
<calc> i added that to bug report so he can see it later, since he logged off irc already
<calc> iirc i didn't change to %F's before because it seemed to demote OOo for order of preference opening files
<calc> i'll have to see how that goes when i try it again
<BUGabundo> seb128: here is a funny one for you
<BUGabundo> we can no longer drag gnome Pannels
<BUGabundo> is it a Feature of 2.26?
<seb128> BUGabundo: yes, use alt+dnd
<BUGabundo> ahhh
<seb128> that's to avoid accidental moves which keep confusing users
<BUGabundo> is it documented?
<seb128> in the changelog
<seb128> dunno about the GNOME user documentation
<seb128> you can also use the properties dialog
<seb128> and change the orientation there
<seb128> that should be the obvious user way
<seb128> dnd is just a power user way
<Melcom> hi
<Melcom> whois imachine
<BUGabundo> seb128: so no more draggin (unless alt), just use properties... okay
<BUGabundo> a user just asked that on +1
<BUGabundo> and I hit the wall too while reproducing
<BUGabundo> ok... need to change my Class script to let my students know the change
<seb128> we got many users doing accidental dnd
<seb128> and not knowing what they did and how to go back
<seb128> I think the change makes sense
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> too easy
<seb128> BUGabundo: do you still have .gvfs empty?
<BUGabundo> but didn't see anything in the change logs!
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> how can I debug that?
<seb128> BUGabundo: /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfs-fuse-daemon .gvfs
<seb128> run that
<BUGabundo> bash: /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfs-fuse-daemon: No such file or directory
<seb128> BUGabundo: sudo apt-get install gvfs
<BUGabundo> its installed
<seb128> BUGabundo: sudo apt-get install gvfs-fuse
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 1.2.0-0ubuntu1
<seb128> sorry pressed enter by mistake before
<BUGabundo>   Installed: (none)
<BUGabundo> installuing
<BUGabundo> gvfs-fuse:  Installed: 1.2.0-0ubuntu1
<BUGabundo> done
<BUGabundo> now what?
<BUGabundo> and more important, why did it get removed or not installed
<seb128> it's installed by default
<seb128> why you removed it no idea that's a question for you ;-)
<BUGabundo> maybe some partial update stupidty
<BUGabundo> let me mount something
<BUGabundo> still nothing there
<BUGabundo> do I need to start it?
<BUGabundo> seb128: I can mount volumes (even using right click) and get the gnome mount
<BUGabundo> but no mount on gvfs
<seb128> BUGabundo: /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfs-fuse-daemon .gvfs
<BUGabundo> echos nothing
<seb128> BUGabundo: try mounting something now
<seb128> and look there
<seb128> or browsing some gvfs url
<seb128> ie nautilus ssh://localhost
<seb128> or something similar
<BUGabundo> its showing up now
<seb128> good
<pedro_> Ubuntu QA meeting at #ubuntu-meeting in ~5 minutes
<hggdh> all: eeebotu will be rebooted due to security updates; we should be back in 5 minutes
<hggdh> all, we are back from eeebotu rebooting. Sorry for the delay, but the server had been 200+ days on, and a fsck was forced
<torkiano> hello all, anyone can help me triaging bug 338977 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338977 in kdemultimedia "[jaunty][alpha5][kubuntu] Volume control kmix doesn't work correctly in DELL XPS 1330" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338977
<torkiano> bug #338977
<torkiano> i don't know if it is related to kdemultimedia packages or to pulseaudio sound system
<BUGabundo> since asac is way
<BUGabundo> can anyone tell me what do I need to log
<BUGabundo> to debug a SiS based laptop?
<seb128> BUGabundo: debug what on the laptop exactly?
<BUGabundo> SiS board and network devices
<BUGabundo> collected lshal, lsusb, lspci
<BUGabundo> and boot logs to attach to a bug report
<BUGabundo> to see if was can do something to work with or around SiS (BAD ) hw
<dtchen> torkiano: triaged, thanks
<BUGabundo> seb128: plus it only boot with no apci
<BUGabundo> dtchen: ping hi
<dtchen> BUGabundo: sorry, i'm busy. try again in 30 minutes.
<BUGabundo> any tips on how to get Mic support on skype and Flash?
<BUGabundo> won't be here... see you tomorrow
<BUGabundo> [[]]
<dtchen> i'm only online now because i'm home on sick leave.
<torkiano> BUGabundo: maybe you can try ubuntu-bug linux
<BUGabundo> dtchen: hope you get better
<dtchen> check if your mic works at all via Applications> Sound & Video> Sound Recorder
<BUGabundo> torkiano: doing so
<BUGabundo> forgot to test sound recorder and audacity
<BUGabundo> will do later
<seb128> BUGabundo: no idea about this one
<torkiano> dtchen: I'm the reporter of the bug; yes, is a fresh install of kubuntu
<torkiano> dtchen: dpkg -l | grep ii | grep pulseaudio returns nothing
<dtchen> torkiano: ok, please reset the status to New, then. it's a wishlist bug; i won't be looking at it for jaunty. in any case, it's not reasonably addressable, since too many HDA codecs have varying elements that need to be twiddled
<dtchen> torkiano: e.g., having Kmix default to controlling 'Master' will result in your precise symptom for all the other users who need 'PCM' to be controlled
<dtchen> torkiano: same goes for 'Front', 'Surround', ...
<torkiano> dtchen: ok, I understand. Thank you for your support
<BUGabundo> seb128 & calc and asac: in case you want to look at it: bug 348626
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 348626 in linux "SiS laptop only boots with noacpi and wifi wont work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/348626
<asac> hmm gone
<asac> noacpi is often bios upgrade
<mrooney> Are any other jaunty-ers having "brasero libbrasero-media0" kept back for the past week or two? Is that normal?
<o0Chris0o> mrooney: yes I have it, I'm sure alot of them do, I think its not ready yet, or still working on it
<mrooney> hm okay, good to know, thanks!
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-03-26
<greg-g> whoa, 10 days to get a stack trace on an apport bug? bug 343035
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 343035 in gmusicbrowser "gmusicbrowser crashed with SIGSEGV in start_thread()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/343035
<maxb> If there's a bugcontrol member idling here, please Importance-->Wishlist bug 348729 (rationale: Feature Request)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 348729 in apt "Please allow '#' comments in /etc/apt/preferences" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/348729
<dtchen> maxb: done
<dholbach> good morning
<YoBoY> hi dholbach
<YoBoY> good morning
<thekorn> good morning bugsquad!
<dominiks> morning
<BUGabundo> guud morning
<Laser871> hi everybody! am i right here when i think that i found a bug in the persistent installation of jaunty?
<BUGabundo> calc: ping
<BUGabundo> why did you reopened the bug from yesterday?
<theseinfeld> how strange, I am member of bugcontrol but cannot change the Importance of a bug
<theseinfeld> any idea why?
<theseinfeld> anybody? Anybody else from BugControl team here?
<theseinfeld> Brian? bdmurray, can you confirm?
<james_w> which bug?
<theseinfeld> the one with problem is #348649
<theseinfeld> bug 348649
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 348649 in launchpad-registry "https://*.launchpad.net/+me should work instead of /people/+me" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/348649
<theseinfeld> james_w can you change the importance?
<thekorn> theseinfeld, well, this is not a bug in ubuntu, members of bugcontrol can only change the importance for bugs in ubuntu
<theseinfeld> what about debian?
<Hobbsee> nor in debian.
<thekorn> same there
<Hobbsee> if you're in ~ubuntu-bugcontrol, that *only* has power for ubuntu.
<theseinfeld> ok, that explains everything. Thanks thekorn and Hobbsee...
<jjardon> hello, can anyone help me triaging bug #348275
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 348275 in linux "[iwlagn] cannot connect to ( WPA2 )" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/348275
<jjardon> I'm the reporter so I can help
<IntuitiveNipple> torkiano: Does the PC also have a wired connection?
<torkiano> IntuitiveNipple, no, only wifi. but I have other computer
<IntuitiveNipple> torkiano: OK, just trying to rule out issues. One is that in some circumstances NM has that problem when a wired connection is also active
<torkiano> IntuitiveNipple, the laptop have a ethernet port but nothing is connected in it
<IntuitiveNipple> torkiano: that's fine
<BUGabundo> torkiano: you are better of asking asac to help you out
<IntuitiveNipple> torkiano: Have you tried deleting the locally stored WiFi secret from the user keyring and re-entering it when prompted by NM?
<thekorn> IntuitiveNipple, does this look like a kernel bug, or a bug in network-manager
<BUGabundo> or it could be a kernel (lacking driver) bug
<IntuitiveNipple> thekorn: Can't say as yet, there are several very similar reports
 * BUGabundo reads the bug
<thekorn> IntuitiveNipple, right, and some of them are against NM
<BUGabundo> torkiano: what ubuntu version are you using?
<thekorn> so maybe it is time to create one big master bugreport
<torkiano> IntuitiveNipple, yes. deleting the locally stores wifi worked before, but no now
<BUGabundo> if ibex can you enable backport
<torkiano> BUGabundo, jaunty
<BUGabundo> and install the kernel avilable there
<BUGabundo> its looks to me it more of a kernel bug
<BUGabundo> I have that card
<BUGabundo> works fine on wpa2
<BUGabundo> ok jaunty, can't be kernel
<BUGabundo> how far are you from the AP?
<BUGabundo> run $ nm-tool
<BUGabundo> and let us know the signal strenth!
<torkiano> BUGabundo, 2 meters ;-)
<IntuitiveNipple> OK, I see the problem
<BUGabundo> I've learned that anything bellow 55% won't allow me to connect
<BUGabundo> torkiano:  $ nm-tool ?
<asac> torkiano: use nm-applet and not knetworkmanager
<asac> <WARN>  get_secrets_cb(): Couldn't get connection secrets: User refused to supply secrets.
<BUGabundo> torkiano: what AP do you have? some have strange auth probs
<asac> thats a knetworkmanager bug for sure
<BUGabundo> like the ones from FON
<asac> torkiano: are you running the plasmoid applet?
<BUGabundo> ok you are now in good hands
<BUGabundo> time for lunch
<BUGabundo> bb
<BUGabundo> bbl
<IntuitiveNipple> Oh, using kde?
<asac> yes
<asac> he runs kubuntu
<asac> and I want to know if this is a bug in plasma applet
<asac> i was promissed that it works
<torkiano> I have ubuntu and kubuntu in the same laptop
<asac> but from what i see here its completely broken
<IntuitiveNipple> I saw that message but as it came 'later' I thought it was a result of the dialog-box prompt being dismissed
<torkiano> now i am in ubuntu
<asac> torkiano: well. that syslog in the bug https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/348275 is kubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 348275 in linux "[iwlagn] cannot connect to ( WPA2 )" [Undecided,New]
<torkiano> thank you BUGabundo
<asac> torkiano: can you tell me if its plasmoid or knetworkmanager please
<thekorn> bug 338680 looks similar, and it is ubuntu
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338680 in network-manager "NetworkManager can't connect to wireless ap with wpa" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338680
<torkiano> asac, yes but the problem happen in ubuntu too
<IntuitiveNipple> asac: This concerned me (after loads of drm errors): "iwlagn: MAC is in deep sleep!"
<IntuitiveNipple> asac: followed by "phy0: failed to restore operational channel after scan"
<asac> torkiano: please answer my question
<asac> torkiano: i want to know which applet you used when you got the syslog
<asac> so i can assign that bug properly. ubuntu we can look later
<torkiano> asac, sorry, I used the plasma applet
<asac> torkiano: ok thanks. can you post that to the bug please
<torkiano> asac, Do you want that I make a new syslog from Ubuntu?
<asac> torkiano: did the plasma thing ask for secrets at all?
<torkiano> asac, yes
<torkiano> the behaviour is the same in kubuntu and in ubuntu: can't connect and the ask me for the pass again
<asac> torkiano: ok i am out for an hour or so ... i will come back to you
<torkiano> asac, ok thank you
<torkiano> asac, see you later ;-)
<milki__> update-manager just showed me a dozen cups* packages to upgrade. there was a misfeature in one of them, and now it wants to download A DOZEN packages. -- so what's the point in splitting everything up into micropackages, if there are such hard-wired version dependencies?
<bcurtiswx-mini> dtchen: the kernel changes from the link you sent me last night do not fix my crackling problem
<brianchidester> bcurtiswx-mini: what machine is this on?
<brianchidester> that you have the crackling problem
<torkiano> hello, i've reported the bug #349029
<ubottu> Bug 349029 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/349029 is private
<bcurtiswx-mini> brianchidester: dell mini 9 with jaunty
<brianchidester> bcurtiswx-mini: unr or desktop?
<torkiano> about crash in glade, is necessary more information? thank you
<bcurtiswx-mini> brianchidester: unr jaunty 5 been updating ever since
<torkiano> mmm, seems to be a duplicate of bug #340695
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 340695 in glade-3 "glade-3 crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/340695
<brianchidester> bcurtiswx-mini: is there a bug for it?
<bcurtiswx-mini> brianchidester: yes
<bcurtiswx-mini> want the link?
<torkiano> Can someone confirm this?
<brianchidester> bcurtiswx-mini: yes please
<bcurtiswx-mini> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/342946
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 342946 in linux "intermitten buzzing from speakers using hda-intel alsa on dell mini 9 jaunty netbook remix" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<bcurtiswx-mini> theres others too, Bug #345627
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 345627 in linux "Crackling / scratching noise using Pulseaudio" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/345627
<bcurtiswx-mini> Bug #347588
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 347588 in pulseaudio "Sound went chopped, crackling and stottering after playing some streams" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/347588
<BUGabundo> does all sound like related to dtchen fix
<bcurtiswx-mini> brianchidester: i have to scoot away for about an hour.  We can talk when I get back if you would like to.
<BUGabundo> bug 330814
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330814 in linux "snd_pcm_avail_update() returning absurd values causes PulseAudio to abort" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330814
<thekorn> torkiano, I agree, your bug is a duplicate of the other one
<bcurtiswx-mini> BUGabundo: i just know he works wiht sound issues, it helps were in the same LoCo
<bcurtiswx-mini> anyways, bbl
<bcurtiswx-mini> someone should relink that puppy
<bcurtiswx-mini> lol
<torkiano> thekorn, ok I'll mark it as duplicate
<thekorn> super
<asac> torkiano: so can you please reboot, log into your kubuntu and try exactly one connect attempt with the plasma thing
<asac> and then attach the syslog to the bug
<asac> if it asks you for secret, enter your secret
<asac> but only once
<asac> thanks
<BUGabundo> asac: I think ge left
<BUGabundo> *he
<asac> BUGabundo: his nick is still alive
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> well lets wait and see
<torkiano> asac, ok
<torkiano> see you
<torkiano> asac: new using plasma applet  added
<torkiano> asac: new syslog using plasma applet  added
<torkiano> asac: bug #348275
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 348275 in plasma-widget-network-manager "[iwlagn] kubuntu networkmanager applet cannot connect to ( WPA2 ) - does not ask for secrets" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/348275
<asac> torkiano: didnt i say that that bug is only about kubuntu ;)?
<asac> please listen
<asac> ;)
<asac> torkiano: also i said: reboot, connect and attach the syslog
<asac> ;)
<asac> you attached part of the syslog
<torkiano> asac: all the syslog since i start the computer?
<asac> torkiano: yes
<asac> torkiano: i asked you to restart your computer
<asac> try to connect once
<asac> and then submit log
<asac> but only kubuntu
<torkiano> ok, sorry. I was in ubuntu and i restarted to kubuntu XD. One moment ;-)
<torkiano> asac: complete syslog added
<torkiano> I hope it is ok
<asac> torkiano: ok. so you try to connect. and then nothing happens and when it fails you get ask for passphrase and you cancel that?
<asac> torkiano: do you own that AccessPoint or is that a foreign one?
<asac> e.g. public
<torkiano> I try to connect and it ask me for the pass, then nothing happens and when it fails I get ask for passphrase and I cancel
<torkiano> asac: the accesspoint is mine
<torkiano> asac: a friend with a 2200BG wireless card can connect
<asac> torkiano: what type of network is that? a, b, g, n?
<torkiano> asac: g
<torkiano> asac: reassign to linux?
<asac> while it tries to connect .. can you run iwconfig every one second or so
<asac> and observe how it changes
<asac> e.g. assocaited/not-assocaited
<asac> etc
<jjardon> asac, Not-Associated all the time
<asac> and the frequency? does it look like it switches frequency?
<asac> is the ESSID at least set?
<asac> or is that empty too?
<asac> jjardon: ?
<jjardon> asac, not frecuancy changues and yes, the ESSID is set
<asac> jjardon: if you use iwlagn try to install the linux-backport-modules-jaunty package and reboot
<torkiano> asac ok, i reboot now
<torkiano> asac, nothing I can't connect
<torkiano> Do you want the syslog?
<mvo> sbeattie: hi, re bug #348531 - did you try to use media-import during the upgrade ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 348531 in moblin-media "media-import crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/348531
<sbeattie> mvo: nope; that was after rebooting.
<sbeattie> mvo: I'll add that information to the bug, sorry.
<mvo> sbeattie: thanks, I'm currently trying to figure out what is going on
<sbeattie> mvo: I can bring that vm back up, if there's anything you'd like me to poke at it.
<sbeattie> I kind of assumed there's a dependency missing that I didn't get because I wasn't upgrading an actual mobile image; it was just some of the set of packages I'd installed.
<mvo> sbeattie: could you please include /var/log/apt/term.log ?
<sbeattie> sure thing
<sbeattie> mvo: you want dist-upgrade/term.log or just apt/term.log?
<mvo> d /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log (if you have that) and term.log in that dir if you have that
<mvo> ^--- seb128
<mvo> sbeattie: --^
<mvo> seb128: sorry
<sbeattie> mvo: attached.
<mvo> thanks sbeattie
<mvo> sbeattie: one more thing, what timestamp does the crash file have?
<mvo> hm, the exact time of the crash seems to be missing in the crash file you added
<sbeattie> 2009-03-25 11:57
<mvo> odd
<mvo> thanks
<sbeattie> indeed, in the crash file itself, there's a Date field.
<mvo> and that matches the 11:57 time?
<mvo> apport should always include that :)
<sbeattie> yes, it matches, and yes, apport should always include that.
<mvo> :)
<mvo> thanks!
<sbeattie> mvo: bug 349139, if you wish to comment.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 349139 in apport "apport doesn't submit date information from crash reports" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/349139
<YoBoY> byg 349043 << confirmed, i think it's a Critical bug
<YoBoY> bug 349043 << confirmed, i think it's a Critical bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 349043 in gcalctool "Calculator (gcalctool) is wrong for gradians and radians units" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/349043
<YoBoY> (sorry)
<pedro_> YoBoY: are you testing those with which Ubuntu version?
<YoBoY> 8.10
<pedro_> YoBoY: works fine with Jaunty BTW
<YoBoY> perhap's but should be backported :p
<mvo> thanks sbeattie
<pedro_> YoBoY: don't think so, only high impacts bugs are backported to the stable release -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates/ ; that report doesn't fit into that category
<pedro_> mvo: since you're around, may you have a look to bug 308920 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 308920 in update-notifier "Add option to not check/download updates automatically when using mobile broadband" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/308920
<YoBoY> well ok it's not critical :) but could be patched if it's not backported, because the gcalctool is a central accessorie i think
<seb128> YoBoY: perhaps it's time to upgrade to jaunty ;-)
<calc> anyone know what joel goguen's irc nick is?
<YoBoY> lol
<mvo> sbeattie: if you run "media-import" in a terminal, does it print the same error?
<pedro_> calc: jgoguen, doesn't seems to be around atm
<YoBoY> seb128: perhaps we could not support intrepid for the next year also :p
<seb128> YoBoY: intrepid is not a lts version and jaunty is due stable in a month, gcalctool is not likely to get stable updates now
<calc> pedro_: ok
<calc> pedro_: i just noticed it was listed he is interested in OOo
<sbeattie> mvo: yep
<seb128> YoBoY: supported doesn't mean any single bug fix will be backported there
<mvo> sbeattie: is the problem fixed is you install "moblin-media" manually ?
<YoBoY> ok ok, someone have tested on hardy?
<mvo> pedro_: its on my agend for tomorrow (to fix it, not to comment on it) - but without a UI option initially because of the ui freeze
<seb128> bbl
<sbeattie> mvo: yep, that fixes it; wonder why it doesn't depend on mobile-media...
<pedro_> mvo: oki doki, thanks for checking
<sbeattie> err s/mobile/moblin/
<mvo> sbeattie: yeah, fixing that now
<mvo> sbeattie: I wonder why this was not detected ages ago :)
<pedro_> calc: yeah!, I'm going to send an email in a few mins introducing him to you and to asac (he's also interested on firefox). he's a good material and pretty good for finding and filing report upstream ;-)
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-03-27
<thewrath> where can i find what all the bug status' mean
<Ryan52> thewrath: the wiki.
<Ryan52> thewrath: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<thewrath> found it all ready
<thewrath> thank you thoughs ir
<thewrath> was trying to find what bug 220006 and bug 305907 meant
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220006 in linux "Sound Card Detected, but only headphone sound" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220006
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 305907 in linux-restricted-modules "Complete system freeze when trying to connect to WPA2 network" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/305907
<dtchen> thewrath: 220006 updated
<dtchen> thanks
<thewrath> dtchen: thanks
<thewrath> dtchen: r u thanking me
<thewrath> what is that, try model=medion?
<dtchen> that's the proper quirk for that SSID
<thewrath> 220006 is the sound issue
<dtchen> thewrath: yes, i know. i asked for additional information.
<thewrath> oh ok
<thewrath> hwere i dont see ur comment
<dtchen> you just mentioned it
<thewrath> model=medion ?
<thewrath> where do i put htat?
<dtchen> thewrath: echo options snd-hda-intel model=medion|sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/test.conf
<thewrath> i will post that in the am
<dtchen> you will need to reboot
<thewrath> after i do that?
<dtchen> yes, after the echo..test.conf bit, reboot
<thewrath> k
<thewrath> and see if i got audio at that point?
<dtchen> after you reboot, yes
<thewrath> then i will post
<thewrath> i am goign to go lay down before bed
<thewrath> i will post
<dtchen> i'm going by Snowball2050's alsa-info.sh output, however.
<thewrath> dtchen: look for a response before 12p EST tomorrow
<dtchen> you didn't provide yours, so i don't know if it's identical
<thewrath> what if that doesnt work how do i get it back
<dtchen> rm /etc/modprobe.d/test.conf
<thewrath> my sound comes through headphoens only not comptuer speakers is my issue
<dtchen> you really should download http://www.alsa-project/alsa-info.sh and run it
<thewrath> is that the asme issue
<thewrath> i did hold on i posted it somewhere
<dtchen> err, you used an older kernel
<thewrath> ?
<dtchen> and your model isn't correct
<dtchen> you should *not* use model=medion
<dtchen> let me look
<thewrath> k
<thewrath> you see where i posted it
<dtchen> it's an older one, and i need an updated one
<thewrath> can you link me where you see my post
<dtchen> i.e., boot into Jaunty Beta
<thewrath> i need to go to bed
<thewrath> or i would do that
<dtchen> it's comment 10
<thewrath> on what page
<dtchen> well, catch me about this time tomorrow
<thewrath> k
<dtchen> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/220006/comments/10
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 220006 in linux "Sound Card Detected, but only headphone sound" [Medium,Triaged]
<thewrath> that is not mine
<thewrath> i am known as m. brown on launchpad
<dtchen> err, which one is yours?
<dtchen> ugh, please be clear about which bug report is yours
<thewrath> i never said which one was mine
<dtchen> hence the confusion
<thewrath> i was told that bug was the one i was expericning
<thewrath> can i see my contribbutions
<dtchen> i cannot further diagnose your issue unless you run the alsa-info.sh
<thewrath> k
<thewrath> i will tomorrow morning
<dtchen> or link me to your bug report
<thewrath> is ur name usually in here and u just afk
<dtchen> yes, i'm generally at work
<thewrath> k
<thewrath> i will send you a pm with the link of it
<dtchen> i won't respond during USA business hours (EDT)
<thewrath> that is fine i undrestand
<thewrath> is that .com or what
<dtchen> sorry?
<thewrath> its .org
<thewrath> the website
<thewrath> didnt have a TLd
<thewrath> but i got to go to bed
<thewrath> ttyl
<dholbach> good morning
<YoBoY> good morning
<YoBoY> strange i found a bug ( bug 112165 ) reported on a package i can't find on my system ¬_¬"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 112165 in partitioner "Partitioner fails installing from Live CD on AMD64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/112165
<wgrant> YoBoY: That's because it's the wrong package.
<wgrant> Binaries for that package doesn't exist in Ubuntu.
<wgrant> (it's m68k and mips only)
<YoBoY> hum... ok
<wgrant> YoBoY: The correct package is likely to be ubiquity.
<YoBoY> don't know if the correct package is ubiquity or not, the bug is old and miss informations to identify this
<wgrant> It is certainly about ubiquity, but it may be a bug in something further down the stack.
<wgrant> Assign it to ubiquity for now.
<wgrant> That is certainly more correct than partitioner.
<YoBoY> ok, i reassign to ubiquity and see if there is no duplicates
<YoBoY> tanks
<BUGabundo> guud morning
<thekorn> hello BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> hey thekorn
<BUGabundo> where would this bug be: when I get 'some' updates, services that were off, are restart (stuff like bluetooth, samba, apache, mysql)
<BUGabundo> if I had them turned off, why would the installer restart ??
<ogra> depends how you turned them off
<BUGabundo> on defauls
<ogra> ??
<BUGabundo> or using GUI Services
<ogra> what did you do to turn them off
<BUGabundo> ogra: most of them via Services on System-Admin
<ogra> if you used the gui tool thats a bug, it should properly move the S links to K links in rcX.d ...if you simply remove symlinks manually that *doesnt* turn off anything in a persistent manner
<ogra> the latter is expected behavior and properly documented in update-rc.d
<BUGabundo> I don't remove links manually from /etc/RC
<ogra> well, then thats likely a bug in how the gui handles it
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> will need someone to confirm it
<BUGabundo> it "always" happened to me
<e-jat> may i know y http://paste.ubuntu.com/138930/ <-- happened ?
 * BUGabundo blames every bug today on python
<e-jat> :(
<liw> could someone mark 349336 as "triaged"? bug launchpad priviledges don't allow that (I'm the developer of computer-janitor, and I think it's triaged by now)
<thekorn> bug 349336
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 349336 in computer-janitor "Ambiguous wording in confirmation alert box" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/349336
<thekorn> liw, done
<liw> thekorn, thanks
<thewrath> can anyone comment on 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<thewrath> supporint ALSA
<thewrath> hey all
<thewrath> whos all in here that starts with d
<thekorn> boo
<bddebian> Boo too :)
<BUGabundo> Foo
<thewrath> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/332479
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 332479 in linux "[jaunty] [regression] - sound does not work {hp hdx18-1080eg} {HDA Intel}" [Medium,Confirmed]
<thewrath> the first two comments on 3-18-09
<thewrath> how do i implement the fix
<marctww> ah here it is!
<marctww> the channel i was looking for!
<marctww> Anyone here have experience with what looks like a redraw-bug with nvidia-177.82 driver in Ubuntu 8.10?
<Ampelbein> marctww: bug #269904 propably? but its fixed in intrepid.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269904 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-180 "Screen refresh problems with nvidia on intrepid" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269904
<marctww> its ubuntu 8.10 Ampelbein
<marctww> what do you mean fixed?
<Ampelbein> marctww: yeah, ubuntu 8.10 = intrepid ibex
<marctww> its not fixed then
<marctww> im having it with ubuntnu 8.10
<marctww> how can that be?
<Ampelbein> look at the bugreport, perhaps you have to enable some options or another driver.
<marctww> Ampelbein: that looks like my problem
<marctww> thanks alot
<james_w> go go pedro_!
<pedro_> james_w: ah?
<james_w> all the duplicates of the python problem you've been adding
<pedro_> james_w: ah yes I'm checking the list of new bugs every a few minutes to catch those ;-)
 * BUGabundo cought all those spam mail cought
<BUGabundo> :)
<pedro_> isn't too bad yet
 * pedro_ stills remember the crash on exit of the mono related apps
<pedro_> that was horrible
<BUGabundo> or gutsy glib6
<BUGabundo> or hardy kernel fixed at last min before build
<BUGabundo> or e1000e
<BUGabundo> I guess we have at least on critical bug before RC on every cycle
<hggdh> interesting. After rebooting with latest kernel, I cannot connect through my wireless (using b43)
<BUGabundo> hggdh: drop kernel backport ?
<hggdh> BUGabundo, well, it was a standard synaptic update. I am now looking a the logs
<hggdh> I am going to reboot, and check
<BUGabundo> dholbach: ping. pvt please
<hggdh> go figure. A second reboot after the kernel update made wireless work again
<BUGabundo> oops?
<hggdh> did not see any logged...
<hggdh> the error was reported on <gasp> NetworkManager...
<hggdh> heh. But now auto-eth0 failed on N-M...
<mcas> hi
<BUGabundo> mcas: hey
<mcas> i need some help with my own bug
<mcas> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/349173
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 349173 in ubiquity "wrong german translation of buttons in ubiquity" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mcas> i 've seen that this is partly related to another bug
<mcas> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/346589
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 346589 in ubiquity "[Jaunty] Misleading information when installing with mounted partitions" [High,Fix committed]
<mcas> this one
<mcas> i didn't know this message is a bug, too
<mcas> so the only question is, if the second dialog i see the wrong button label is in english wrong, too
<bromic94> hey all
<bcurtiswx> dtchen: are you present?
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx: too soon for Dan
<BUGabundo> try in an hour or 2
<bcurtiswx> BUGabondo: lol aww.. ok :P
<bcurtiswx> i was gonna tell him i found the answer to my crackling problems
<charlie-tca> hggdh: yes
<hggdh> charlie-tca, thank you
<charlie-tca> no problem.
 * hggdh finally decided to get out of the closet ;-)
<dtchen> bcurtiswx: ok
<bcurtiswx> dtchen: thanks for the help though.  much appreciated
<dtchen> bcurtiswx: keep in mind that to prevent regressions from previous Ubuntu releases, pulseaudio will always honour ~/.asoundrc for native alsa apps. it was an intentional SRU for 8.10, so i of course can't prevent people from hanging themselves.
<bcurtiswx> dtchen: it helps us bug reporters for jaunty sound issues to ask if that file was altered at all
<dtchen> that file should not exist in a fresh install
<bcurtiswx> dtchen: is there any way to revert that to default (in the case users don't remember what they changed) ?
<dtchen> it is only created by hand or by explicitly running (a frontend to) asoundconf
<dtchen> alsa-info.sh will print ~/.asoundrc and /etc/asound.conf
<dtchen> that's why i always ask for alsa-info.sh output regardless
<bcurtiswx> dtchen: is it bad practice to have users rename those files temporarily and restart pulse to see if the problems still exist?
<dtchen> no, that's perfectly valid
<dtchen> and one doesn't need to restart pulseaudio; simply killing pulseaudio will suffice due to autospawn
<bcurtiswx> dtchen: ok
<dtchen> although, to be frank, killing pulseaudio is a red herring
<dtchen> you need do nothing to pulseaudio itself. it's native alsa apps that are concerned with ~/.asoundrc. pulseaudio ignores it.
<dtchen> i.e., anything configured to use alsa directly (via plug or default or whatever one has defined in ~/.asoundrc) would exhibit such symptoms
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray: i think this is important information for triagers (because i imagine lots of sound issue bugs will pop up), whats the best way to spread this to all the triagers?
<dtchen> "run alsa-info.sh"
<dtchen> that's the one best way to get everything i need
<bcurtiswx> dtchen: yup, thats in the sound debugging section of debugging proceedures.. im talking about reading that and noticing old entires in those files (to have them rename the file and have user kill to restart)
<dtchen> unfortunately it can't be a cookie-cutter recipe
<dtchen> your issue is quite specific to your perices use case *and* HDA codec
<dtchen> precise*
<dtchen> sheesh, lag over 3G is horrendous
<bcurtiswx> yup, undetstood
<bcurtiswx> understood*
<the99zChris> can anyone help me? i restored my xorg file (didn't help original problem) but now i can't set my screen resolution low enough to play games...(hardy
<dtchen> i think you misdirected ; that's really more appropriately in #ubuntu
<the99zChris> i know sorry, no help there after 30 minutes of trying
<BUGabundo> apw: this is what im getting from kernel oops on every boot or resume http://paste.ubuntu.com/139185/
<BUGabundo> it mentions dtchen code too
<dtchen> BUGabundo: cat /proc/version_signature
<BUGabundo> Ubuntu 2.6.28-11.38-generic
<dtchen> hmm, i'm pretty sure you still have vestiges of my kernel somewhere
<dtchen> there's no way -11.38 could have my schroot build path
<dtchen> right
<dtchen> see line 6
<dtchen> try blowing away your initramfs and creating it from scratch
<dtchen> (you'll need to reboot, of course)
<BUGabundo1> dtchen: sorry
<BUGabundo1> system froze right after I echoed that
<dtchen> 13:54 < BUGabundo> Ubuntu 2.6.28-11.38-generic
<dtchen> 13:54 < dtchen> hmm, i'm pretty sure you still have vestiges of my kernel somewhere
<dtchen> 13:54 < dtchen> there's no way -11.38 could have my schroot build path
<dtchen> 13:55 < dtchen> right
<dtchen> 13:55 < dtchen> see line 6
<dtchen> 13:55 < dtchen> try blowing away your initramfs and creating it from scratch
<dtchen> 13:56 < dtchen> (you'll need to reboot, of course)
<BUGabundo1> ok did the last part agaist my will
<BUGabundo1> LOL
<BUGabundo1> it just fired again, and I had /var/crash clean!
<BUGabundo1> dtchen: how can I redo initrams?
<dtchen> update-initramfs -d ; update-initramfs -c (or just reinstall the current linux-image-2.6.28-11-generic)
<BUGabundo1> reinstalling now
<BUGabundo1> dtchen: done!
<dtchen> BUGabundo1: if you reinstall, you still need to have removed the existing initramfses
<BUGabundo1> I deleted them before reinstaling
<BUGabundo1> update-initramfs: Deleting /boot/initrd.img-2.6.28-11-generic
<BUGabundo1> update-initramfs: Deleting /boot/initrd.img-2.6.28-10-generic
<BUGabundo1> update-initramfs: Deleting /boot/initrd.img-2.6.27-7-generic
<dtchen> ok, make sure you regenerate initramfses for kernels you wish to boot
<dtchen> ^^^^^^
<BUGabundo1> doesn't re-installing do that?
<dtchen> only for the currently installing one.
<BUGabundo1> its the only one I need...
<dtchen> well, you have been warned.
<BUGabundo1> don't know why I still had 27-7 around
<BUGabundo1> lol
<BUGabundo1> dtchen: if anything fails, I'll boot from usb, and chroot
<BUGabundo1> to fix
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-03-28
<BUGabundo> guud night guys
<ubuntuuser_> Ubuntu load time from line 'Starting up ...'  to Login window take 40 seconds
<ubuntuuser_> After login and password enter it took 30 seconds to load Gnome, is it OK?
<ubuntuuser_> any help?
<Ryan52> ubuntuuser_: you've got to be patient.
<Ryan52> ubuntuuser_: and you'll probably find a lot more help in #ubuntu.
<ubuntuuser_> thanx!
<YoBoY> ubuntulog: without knowing your pc, or you ubuntu version... it's normal i think
<YoBoY> bug 120854 <<i don't if i treat this like a wishlist, or invalidate it, some ideas ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 120854 in hostname "hostname manpage should warn about other implementations" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/120854
<thekorn> YoBoY, IMO this should be won't fix
<thekorn> if the reporter still thinks it is a problem, he should get in contact with the auther of the tool/the manpage
<thekorn> and ask him to fix it 'upstream'
<thekorn> nothing we can do in ubuntu about it
<thekorn> YoBoY, btw, nice mugshot: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/21002588/sparkledesign-ubuntux192.png
<YoBoY> not my creation but tanks :)
<YoBoY> thekorn: i can't mark "won't fix" i can only confirm or invalidate... :p
<thekorn> YoBoY, ah, ok, will do it for you.
<thekorn> you should join the bugcontol team ;)
<YoBoY> thekorn: lol, i need to gain a bit more experience, but in the future why not ;)
<thekorn> YoBoY, done
<YoBoY> tanks
<thekorn> YoBoY, no problem, thank you for working on this bugs
<YoBoY> i'm doing my five a day on old bugs :p
<danage> anybody else have stability issues in FF3 since today's security update?
<danage> i.e. more stability issues than usually
<torkiano> hello all
<torkiano> asac, hello again, how can i help with bug #348275 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 348275 in plasma-widget-network-manager "[iwlagn] networkmanager applet cannot connect to WPA2" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/348275
<torkiano> Add linux as affected package?
<YoBoY> torkiano: you can provide a patch? :)
<torkiano> YoBoY, no, sorry ;-)
<torkiano> I'd like to know if it's a kernel bug or not
<YoBoY> the bug is "triaged" but if you think you can provide more information to this issue, feel free to add a comment
<torkiano> I think that is a kernel bug because affects gnome and kde networkmanager applets
<YoBoY> why you think it's a kernel bug?
<torkiano> YoBoY, I have ubuntu and kubuntu installed in my laptop
<YoBoY> you have the same card and the same issue ?
<torkiano> YoBoY, yes
<YoBoY> torkiano: after a full read of the comments, i thinks this bug could be reassigned to a another package but i don't know witch
<torkiano> YoBoY, linux?
<YoBoY> yes, if it's a module problem, it's linux
<torkiano> YoBoY, ok, I'll change the affected package and report upstream ;)
<vocx> Has anyone tried accessing gnome's bugzilla recently. I find it extremely slow at times. Maybe they have a lot of traffic? It's one of the reasons I don't like searching bugs upstream, because it's a pain.
<torkiano> YoBoY, can you mark the bug  #348275 as triaged, please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 348275 in plasma-widget-network-manager "[iwlagn] networkmanager applet cannot connect to WPA2" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/348275
<YoBoY> no i can't :D
<bcurtiswx> torkiano: it already is
<torkiano> bcurtiswx, not in linux package
<bcurtiswx> torkiano: so you want the linux package associated with that bug, because its not currently
<torkiano> bcurtiswx, yes, is already associated :)
<bcurtiswx> torkiano: ok i see it now
<apw> BUGabundo, that message you are getting on each resume is mearly a 'your resume is a bit slow' warning and not indicative of an issue per se
<bcurtiswx> torkiano: set
<torkiano> bcurtiswx, thank you
<BUGabundo> apw: hi
<BUGabundo> I'm even getting it after a normal boot
<BUGabundo> even after re-creating initframs as mention by dtchen
<apw> a resume warning, seems unexpected
<BUGabundo> its not funny!
<apw> the machine boots fine right
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> but kernel oops fires *everytime*
<BUGabundo> apw: anything I can do to make the delay warning be bigger?
<apw> BUGabundo, yeah we can make it longer, its a simple time calculation
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/139591/
<BUGabundo> I just got that one on a clean boot
<apw> how long does it take?
<BUGabundo> my resume from RAM takes about 7-8 secs
<apw> is there a bug file for this, can you get one filed, and get a boot dmesg log and a resume from ram dmesg log attached
<apw> i think we need to stop it being a panic and/or have it be adjustable
<BUGabundo> bbl
<BUGabundo> I'll file the bug for it
<penguin42> erm I just misduped a bug to the wrong bug number - how do I fix that?
<Ampelbein> penguin42: edit the dupenumber to the correct one.
<penguin42> ah right yes - on the original bug
<penguin42> Ampelbein: Thanks
<Ampelbein> np
<ia> hello. could you tell me, please, how can i force unmount of zip archive? i've mounted zip file with arhive mounter, but now, when i'm trying to unmount it, i get error message, that unable to unmount - "DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken."
 * penguin42 notes it's confusing where there is an ubuntu package and a launchpad project of the same name
<vocx> I believe bugs should be filled in "package (Ubuntu)" and then let people or yourself take the bug upstream to "package" it's not that difficult
<penguin42> vocx: Yeh it just confused me because I searched for the package name and what I actually found was the project launchpad entry
<vocx> Always search first in Ubuntu > packages, then you can move from there
<penguin42> yeh
<dominiks> is launchpad bug system recognizing status changes in Debian bug system (for bugs linked via remote watch feature) ?
<dominiks> i guess yes, just wanna be sure
<YoBoY> dominiks: yes
<dominiks> YoBoY: ok, thanks
<ia> hello. i use jaunty with latest updates and i've got little issue - in notifications about wireless networks default wifi icon is missing (however, sound icons works). So, i will be very appreciate for any clues about this. for example, from which exactly file notifications takes wifi icon?
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-03-29
<nullack> ping asac : re aus and nz language for FF and flash plugin
<Hobbsee> nullack: it's a sunday....
<nullack> Hobbsee: As much as Ive been known to be confused, Im aware its Sunday :) asac is reported as online in the users list
<nullack> Hobbsee: Hello by the way :)
<Hobbsee> nullack: I believe he uses a proxy, fwiw
<Hobbsee> hello :)
<Hobbsee> or leaves his client open over the weekend
<nullack> yeah
<Hobbsee> [12:14] [Whois] asac has been idle for 15 hours, 52 minutes, and 4 seconds.
<scream> Ok.
<scream> REally confused at this one...
<scream> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/350672
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 350672 in linux "Ubuntu 9.04 Beta - BusyBox (like in 8.10)" [Undecided,New]
<scream> I've changed it to imcomplete because it needs more information.
<scream> For example, what exactly is busybox, and what is the big exactly.
<scream> I notice that the reported changed the status back to new without providing more information.
<scream> What are the thoughts?
<scream> Ok, I see what occured.
<scream> nvmind
<scream> :)
<scream> Regarding old bugs, they are ok to close if no activity in say, four weeks?
<dtchen> that's on the fast/not lenient side
<dtchen> nothing wrong per se
<scream> I see.
<scream> On the older bugs (lenient side) comment about the oldness then set to INCOMPLETE or INVALID?
<dtchen> scream: yeah, give or take a couple weeks
<dtchen> scream: i tend not to move to invalid unless there's compelling reason (or it's one of the source packages i care for)
<dtchen> scream: have you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status, BTW?
<scream> dtchen, I have...
<scream> However, I'm seeing it done both ways as I look around the tracker, and I wanted to know which way was preferred... before I go diving in.  I don't want to cause more work, I want to reduce it.
<dtchen> scream: a good rule of thumb is not to be overzealous in adjusting statuses
<scream> ok
<dtchen> most of the "major" source packages have people tending them
<scream> I see.
<scream> I've applied to the bug control team today as well.
<scream> dtchen, thank you for your advice.
<scream> dtchen, I have just discovered that I can manipulate bugs via email.
<scream> hmm
<dtchen> scream: yes, it's quite useful. i tend to triage bugs using the G1 when i'm traveling.
<scream> Why is the bug tracker not processing commands via email?
<dtchen> are you sending them in gpg-signed e-mail?
<scream> I am.
<scream> Let me show a bug I sent a command...
<scream> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/334601
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 334601 in flashplugin-nonfree "package flashplugin-nonfree 10.0.22.87ubuntu1~intrepid1 failed to install/upgrade" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<scream> see the very bottom
<scream> The status is still "confirmed".
<scream> I'm not sure how I'm screwing this up... but if I could issue the commands via email, I would be more efficient.
<dtchen> doesn't look like you passed "done" after the "status incomplete"
<scream> ah
<dtchen> you don't need to mark it incomplete, BTW
<scream> Not intended, that was a test of the email interface, for which I was going to undo myself.
<dtchen> i'll be filing a bug against update-manager to insert logic for this situation
<dtchen> it's one of those unfortunate situations arising from a wget wrapper
<scream> yes
<scream> dtchen, this one I have confirmed... and have attempted to mark it as such
<scream> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ffmpegthumbnailer/+bug/350737
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 350737 in ffmpegthumbnailer "(jaunty) ffmpegthumbnailer leaks memory 600MB then after killing it 6 thunars opened" [Undecided,New]
<scream> But I note here, the status is still "NEW".
<scream> dtchen, ok I see
<scream> The command need a leading space.
<scream> :|
<scream> commands
<scream> I must have missed that part of the instructions.
<scream> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/350739
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 350739 in ubuntu "Jaunty doesn't read mutimedia card" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<scream> It worked there... now if I can figure out how to keep the commands or signature from cluttering my comment, I'd be set.
<scream> How do I link a bug in comments?
<YoBoY> link?
<scream> yeah... so it can be clicked on
<scream> Do i just post the entire url
<scream> ?
<YoBoY> put "#NUMBER"
<YoBoY> scream: oups, no its "BUG NUMBER" sorry no #
<scream> ok
<YoBoY> like here :p
<scream> Is this a good triage?
<scream> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeutils/+bug/350734
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 350734 in kdeutils "ark crashed while creating a file" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<YoBoY> it's a duplicate ?
<scream> Not exactly... I created a duplicate myself in order to include the log files when I reproduced the bug successfully.
<YoBoY> why not including this log files in the firstbug report ?
<scream> I did not see an option on the apport to save those files on the desktop, it wanted to do a bug report.
<YoBoY> wait...
 * scream waits.
<YoBoY> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport#Tools
<YoBoY> for the next time ;)
<YoBoY> so now, or you remake the upload oy you logs on the first repport and mark the second as duplicate, or you put more information onthe second and mark the first as duplicate :)
<scream> I have already marked my bug as a duplicate of the original
<YoBoY> ha yes :) (need coffee...)
<scream> otherwise, good triage?
<YoBoY> yes :)
<scream> ok
<YoBoY> can you estimate the importance of this bug ?
<scream> Yes...
<YoBoY> can you also try to reproduce this bug on Jaunty beta ?
<scream> Low, because it has a moderate impact on the core app (ark).
<scream> I have successfully reproduced this bug on Jaunty Beta.
<YoBoY> ok it's on your collected data
<scream> Have I estimated importance correctly?
<YoBoY> i don't know, i think :)
<scream> k
<YoBoY> not for me.. it's to help the bugcontrol team, and to learn how to give the right importance, you can see with the time if you have a good feeling on identifying the importance of a bug
<Laibsch> hey, does http://rafb.net/p/tEVJzi88.html make sense to anyone?  I don't understand it.
<Laibsch> Running gourmet on Jaunty there
<YoBoY> it says that the md5 module is deprecated...
<YoBoY> no not the problem here...
<Laibsch> yes, that is not the problem I think
<Laibsch> thank you for taking a look
<YoBoY> NUM_AND_FRACTION_REGEXP << it think this expression is "compiled" i don't know what this mean
<yofel> Laibsch: It's a bug - two lines above the error in convert.py the expression already get's compiled in the else part. and you can't compile the expression twice
<Laibsch> alright
<Laibsch> why did this not seem to be a problem with python 2.5?
<Laibsch> do you understand that?
 * yofel wonders about the same thing
<Laibsch> are you using gourmet?
<yofel> Laibsch: no
<yofel> Laibsch: I just tried it with python2.5 - it seems compiling something multiple times is no problem there o.O
<Laibsch> OK
<Laibsch> Thank you all the more for trying things out
<yofel> np
<yofel> maybe the guys in #python can help you more
<askand> Hello, regarding bug 285746 . The programs has not changed a lot since it was declined for intrepid, is it then wise to put in Jaunty? It is still trating manually installed packages as cruft, and unacceptable behavior. Threads promoting it's removal until this is fixed; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1109200 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1080116
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 285746 in computer-janitor "System cleaner removes explicitly installed third-party packages" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/285746
<giles> I have solved a problem with mysqld not starting in Jaunty 9.04 Beta
<giles> firstly I had to install mysql-client-5.1  because the startup script has a dependency on mysqladmin
<giles> secondly, I had to make the script create a /var/run/mysqld directory and chown mysql:mysql /var/run/mysqld
<YoBoY> hi giles, this is an open bug on LP ?
<Hobbsee> giles: do you have mysql-server-5.1 installed?
<giles> I do now
<giles> oh sorry
<giles> no
<giles> i didn't really want mysql in the first place, but I think KPackageKit apt backend depends on it.
<Hobbsee> looks like that's the package that creates /var/run/mysqld, not the client.
<Hobbsee> which probably makes sense - the server is a daemon, no?
<giles> well I don't want the server
<giles> I just want the bit that forfills the dependency for kpackagekit
<giles> When I upgraded I think it installed mysql-common
<giles> i think that creates a script that tries to start mysqld at startup
<giles> so I think it is a bug
<asac> hmm nullack is offline
<maxb> Hmm... I thought apport-collect was supposed to provide all the attachments that initially reporting a bug with apport would?
<maxb> Any thoughts on what might have gone wrong here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/350279
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 350279 in linux "Caps Lock Key Causes System Panic on Acer Aspire One" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Indexbox> народ
<scream> bdmurray, did my application look ok?
<scream> question
<scream> anyone active at the moment?
<Ampelbein> scream: just ask. someone will reply sooner or later
<scream> ok
<scream> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/351050
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 351050 in apport "apport-collect crashs with non int input" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<scream> Just a little mentorship...
<scream> Did I triage this correctly?
<Ampelbein> scream: looks good. you tried recreating, succeeded in that and changed to confirmed.
<Ampelbein> scream: you got a suggestion for importance?#
<scream> Low, because it has a moderate impact on a non core.
<scream> Is that correct?
<Ampelbein> i'd agree. the user is supposed to run apport-collect with a bugnumber, not a package.
<Ampelbein> though most crasher-bugs should get medium
<Ampelbein> importance set
<scream> second question
<scream> Ok to assign bugs to myself when I am either investigating them or attempting to reproduce them?
<scream> Ampelbein
<Ampelbein> scream: you can assign them to you if you are investigating. but you should unassign as soon as you can confirm it.
<scream> k
<scream> ok
<scream> Ampelbein, thank you for your advice.
<Ampelbein> or if you are working on it. then set to "in progress" and assign to you.
<penguin42> what should I do with #118840 - I merged a few together on this, and about a month ago asked whether anyone still had it (all reports were 7.04, 7.10) all replies say it's gone away - what's the right thing to do to it?
<hggdh> bug 118840
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 118840 in coreutils "[apport] id crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/118840
<hggdh> penguin42, I am guessing we can close invalid, with a note to reopen if someone is able to grab a nice backtrace of it
<penguin42> ok, it looks pretty much like it was a 7.xism that's gone
<hggdh> it might. Since then coreutils went to 6.10 on our archives, and is now (upstream) going on to 7.2
<penguin42> done
<hggdh> thanks penguin42
<penguin42> no problem
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-03-29
<jjesse> bdmurray: ping on bug #546909
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 546909 in ubuntu-docs (Ubuntu) "very outdated java installation instructions (affects: 2)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/546909
<mccolgan> are there any known bugs of a shutdown splash screen saying 'lubuntu' ?
<micahg> mccolgan: do you have the lubuntu theme installed?
<mccolgan> hard to say because it's my friend who has thhis problem, let me ask
<mccolgan> He said that he didn't install it to his knowledge, but he didn't realize it was a theme so that might be the issue I'd guess. I'll investigate further
<mccolgan> I'm pretty sure he's just got a fresh install and then he ran the updates and upon shutting down he got the lubuntu splash screen
<mccolgan> of lucid beta that is
<mccolgan> he said he's using the default theme
<micahg> mccolgan: have him try: dpkg -l | grep lubuntu
<mccolgan> micahg: okay, he says He'll try it. Thank you. I'd assume after this we would install any packages listed there right?
<mccolgan> uninstall, rather *
<micahg> mccolgan: yes, if lubuntu isn't wanted
<mccolgan> micahg: thank you
<alex_mayorga> Bug #543959
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 543959 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[Realtek ALC262] Audio remains mutted when switching users (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/543959
<alex_mayorga> what do I need to do?
<kermiac> alex_mayorga: looks like the audio devs want you to test with the mailine kernel - see comment #2
<alex_mayorga> kermiac: got that, and went through the document, but seems I need hand holding :(
<kermiac> alex_mayorga: I *assume* that they would want you to test against the "current" mainline kernel - http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/current/
<alex_mayorga> kermiac: I need both headers and image?
<kermiac> you need to download & install the debs for your arch (i386 or amd64)
<kermiac> alex_mayorga: yes
<kermiac> alex_mayorga: you also need the "all" headers deb
<kermiac> alex_mayorga: linux-headers-2.6.34-999_2.6.34-999.201003271003_all.deb
<alex_mayorga> I've pulled 	linux-headers-2.6.34-999-generic_2.6.34-999.201003271003_amd64.deb
<alex_mayorga> and linux-image-2.6.34-999-generic_2.6.34-999.201003271003_amd64.deb
<kermiac> ok, you also need the "all" headers deb - see my last comment
<alex_mayorga> I got that one too
<kermiac> ok
<Damascene> persia,
<Damascene> are you there?
<kermiac> alex_mayorga: now open a terminal window, navigate to where you downloaded those packages & run "sudo dpkg -i *.deb"
<kermiac> alex_mayorga: then reboot. in the grub menu you should see a new entry with "2,6,34-999" in it. boot with that one & try to replicate the bug
<alex_mayorga> kermiac: thanks, let me try
<kermiac> alex_mayorga: I'm still at work & getting called away from my desk but I should be back in 20 mins or so
<Damascene> any one with Arabic, Urdu, or Persa
<alex_mayorga> kermiac: same problem on 999 kernel
<kermiac> alex_mayorga: ok, well report that on the bug. might also be a good idea to give the output of "uname -a" as well. I'm only assuming they want you to test with the "current" mainline kernel. This way they will know which one you installed
<alex_mayorga> kermiac: thanks I will
<kermiac> np alex_mayorga :)
<alex_mayorga> kermiac: I guess the tag to remove is "needs-test-current-image" right?
<kermiac> alex_mayorga: yes
<alex_mayorga> what does "needs-required-logs" mean?
<kermiac> I'm not sure. I'm guessing they *might* want you to run "apport-collect 543959" when using the mainline kernel, but tbh that's only a guess.
<alex_mayorga> would it hurt if I do that anyway?
<kermiac> alex_mayorga: no, it wouldn't hurt :)
<alex_mayorga> kermiac: dome FWIW
<kermiac> alex_mayorga: ok, looks good. Now just wait for the audio devs to get back to you. The only other thing I would suggest is to set the status back to "new"
<kermiac> alex_mayorga: did you notice one of the audio devs asked you another question in that bug just before you set it back to new?
<alex_mayorga> kermiac: just saw that, how do I confirm the group?
<kermiac> system -> administration -> Users & Groups. Then click on "manage groups", select "audio" on the LHS, then properties
<kermiac> sorry - there's probably an easier way, but that's how I do it ;)
<alex_mayorga> did groups command
<alex_mayorga> is there an IRC channel for audio?
<kermiac> sorry, I don't know of one
<bdmurray> jjesse: still around?
<Damascene> persia, are you there?
<msanchez> Hi, does anyone experienced problems with plymouth after updating packages this weekend?
<msanchez> I get a black screen and the computer wont boot
<micahg> msanchez: probably better to check in #ubuntu+1 first
<msanchez> ok, thx
<BUGabundo_remote> bonds dias
<lesliev> hello!
<lesliev> I have been trying Lucid beta 1 on my HP 6830s laptop; the computer hangs with a black screen within a few minutes of logging in
<BUGabundo_remote> lesliev: please try to ask on #ubuntu+1
<BUGabundo_remote> thanks
<BUGabundo_remote> this channel is for bug team triage, not user support
<lesliev> and if I have questions about reporting bugs?
<lesliev> the problem is that in this case the bug seems pretty serious but there's not really anything useful to report
<lesliev> ok, I'll ask in #ubuntu+1
<BUGabundo_remote> lesliev: you can try to boot in safe mode graphics, or jump to a TTY
<lesliev> can't jump to a tty after the hang, can't even shut down with the power button - but will try safe mode, thanks
<BUGabundo_remote> someone mind pointing the users of Bug 546650 to the proper one, from cycle 9.04? I don't have it on hand :\
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 546650 in archlinux (and 3 other projects) "Unable to click items below notifications (affects: 61) (dups: 5)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/546650
<ChrisWoollard> Is this a good place to talk about a possible issue i have with Ubuntu 10.04?
<suji11> how to file a needs packaging bug in launchpad?
<micahg> suji11: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<bbordwell> ChrisWoollard, What is your issue?
<bbordwell> The support channel for lucid is #ubuntu+1 though
<ChrisWoollard> in ubuntu 10.04 I cannot connect to a windows share, but in 9.x it works fine
<suji11> micahg: ok
<bbordwell> ChrisWoollard, ya I am not going to be able to help you, have you trid ubuntu+1
<ChrisWoollard> what is ubuntu+1?
<bbordwell> the support channel for lucid
<bbordwell> #ubuntu+1
<ChrisWoollard> great just what i need
<bbordwell> suji11, you just need to add the tag "needs-packaging"
<bbordwell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<BUGabundo_remote> ChrisWoollard: that's a know bug
<BUGabundo_remote> I expect it to be filed
<ChrisWoollard> I have looked for the bug but as yet cannot find it.
<ChrisWoollard> do you know what package it is connected to?
<bbordwell> ChrisWoollard, I would guess samba but i do not see it there
<ChrisWoollard> what about nautilus? whoud it be part of that?
<ChrisWoollard> would
<bbordwell> ChrisWoollard, only if you can access those windows share via the CLI but not nautilus
<ChrisWoollard> I will have a play to see if i can
<bbordwell> ChrisWoollard, I have only shared files once with a windows computer and that was when i first switched to linux so i know very little about it
<ChrisWoollard> it appears that I can mount from the command line
<ChrisWoollard> I did have to install the smbfs package to get it to work though
<ChrisWoollard> Menolie1
<bbordwell> ChrisWoollard, yes you have to have smbfs
<bbordwell> it is suppose to be installed by default i think
<ChrisWoollard> I have checked by ubuntu 9.x and that doesn't have smbfs and that works.
<ChrisWoollard> smbmount is installed on both by default though
<ChrisWoollard> sorry. I mean smbclient is installed by default
<bullgard> I wonder what package is meant by "mediastreamer" in Bug #509772?
<bbordwell> bullgard, gstreamer?
<bullgard> bbordwell: No. I am grabbing for a package of this very name.
<rbs-tito> I'm going to try and implement bug #499826 , should I change it to in progress?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 499826 in gnome-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Show eject icon/button in "places" (affects: 2)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/499826
<greg-g> rbs-tito: yes, and assign it to yourself. But, it would also be good to forward this bug upstream and work with the upstream developers on a fix
<greg-g> rbs-tito: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/browse.cgi?product=gnome-panel
<rbs-tito> greg-g, Thanks
<greg-g> np
<rbs-tito> greg-g, It would probably be good idea to wait for upstream to confirm it too right?
<greg-g> rbs-tito: yes
<nekohayo> yo folks, what's Brad Figg's nickname here?
<nekohayo> it's not listed on his launchpad page
<nekohayo> I need to test https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa but it has no packages
<yofel> nekohayo: you're supposed to test a mainline build?
<nekohayo> yeah I was asked to in bugs #535453 and #535476
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 535453 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "USB-Audio CM106 USB Sound card causes weird errors in the logs (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/535453
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 535476 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "CM106 usb sound card incorrectly detected as stereo only (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/535476
<yofel> nekohayo: the mainline bulids are at http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<yofel> nekohayo: download the .deb files that you need and install them
<nekohayo> and why doesn't it show up as a normal ppa?
<yofel> nekohayo: because you're not supposed to use it like a normal ppa
<yofel> a normal ppa will supply you with updates, the mainline builds are for testing  purposes only
<nekohayo> so for lucid I should be using 2.6.34-rc1 ?
<jcastro> qense: paultag mailed me and asked if there's a specific package that needs adoption, where should I send him?
<jcastro> qense: I think gwibber needs help still but I want to make sure we don't overload one package at the expense of another
<qense> jcastro: there is a list of packages in need of adopting at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/AdoptPackage
<jcastro> yeah, I was just wondering if there was one that was really hurting
<qense> jcastro: well, some of them hurt so badly that they can't be done by a single person
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> ok I'll send him to update manager I think
<jcastro> since we'll be getting alot of upgrade testing
<qense> good idea
<nigelb> bdmurray, can you rebuild the lp-gm-scripts PPA?  (after the reviewer's team icon merge)
<fonfonfon> hello can i ask a question about a bug
<fonfonfon> ?
<hggdh> fonfonfon: yes, please do so. BTW, don't ask to ask, just ask ;-)
<fonfonfon> i used startup disk creator to install ubuntu 10.04 on a usb stick.When i restart the usb instead of restarting to ubuntu the pc boots to win ...and i have to safe remove(while autostart on win dosent operate well...).Is gnome the package responsible ?If it is a bug?
<hggdh> fonfonfon: this sounds like your BIOS is not configured to boot from the USB. Did you check it?
<fonfonfon> PC turnd off.insert usb, boots to ubuntu 10.04 beta 1 when i restart ubuntu goes to win
<fonfonfon> bios is set to boot from usb
<hggdh> fonfonfon: so you *do* boot from the USB, correct (at least once)
<hggdh> ?
<fonfonfon> Yes no broblem in booting ubuntu
<hggdh> then you shutdown -r Ubuntu. And the machine boots from HD, correct?
<fonfonfon> i didnt try it from the console but from the gnome menu. yes it restarts to win instead to the ubuntu live usb.
<hggdh> shouldn't make a big difference. Hum.
<fonfonfon> could it be my usb stick(hardware broblem) or sth to do with ubuntu?
<alex_mayorga> nigelb: sorry the other day real life interrupted, I'm here again for the telepathy-butterfly annoyance
<hggdh> fonfonfon: I am not sure (don't boot from USB sticks). It may be due to the usb being marked as off. Probably a good idea to open a bug on it
<fonfonfon> ok tnks
<ACJarrett> Hi, I'm looking for assistance on bug 550607.  I'm pretty new to doing bugs, and was hoping that someone running version 9.04 could make sure that this bug does not affect this version.  I tested in Karmic and had no problem running the video.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 550607 in firefox-3.0 (Ubuntu) "Videos not playing at this link: http://www.thedietsolutionprogram.com/videos.aspx?video=Do-Carbs-Make-You-FAT? (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/550607
<micahg> ACJarrett: thank you for trying to help triage bugs...first, you shouldn't assign yourself a bug while triaging, only to fix
<greg-g> ACJarrett: if it is fixed in the latest release, then the bug should be closed as either Fix Released or Invalid. If it is a serious enough issue then a backport of the fix can be made to earlier versions of Ubuntu, but that seems unlikely in this case. (Note: I haven't read that bug report yet, just going off the title)
 * greg-g lets micahg take over from here... ;)
<ACJarrett> Alright, thanks very much for you help.
<micahg> ACJarrett: second, for some reason, the plugins didn't get attached...we need to know if the user has flash installed and what version
<micahg> ACJarrett: third, the bug has been tagged ubuntu-unr, which would mean that there could be some other problems you might not be able to duplicate on a standard install
<micahg> ACJarrett: I hope that wasn't too overwhelming :)
<ACJarrett> No, I'm trying to learn so any information is very helpful
<greg-g> ACJarrett: awesome. Well, don't hesitate to ask questions in here. We're here to help
<greg-g> and no question is a stupid question
 * micahg looks for his flash collect comment
<micahg> ACJarrett: this might be helpful: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/406129/
<ACJarrett> alright i'll go check that out, thanks
<ACJarrett> When you find out what flash version Mark is running, will you change your current version in order to test it, or change the status to fix released?
<micahg> ACJarrett: neither most likely
<ACJarrett> ok, so what would be your response if you discover he is using an old version of Shockwave flash?
<micahg> ACJarrett: suggest upgrading to the latest version in teh Jaunty archive
<ACJarrett> alright, thank you for your help micah and greg.
<deuxpi> Hi everyone! I want to propose a new icon design for gtg in the panel
<deuxpi> should I file a bug (against humanity-icon-theme) ?
<greg-g> deuxpi: probably want to hve a talk with the GTG folks as well, launchpad.net/gtg
<deuxpi> There is a new icon added recently in humanity-icon-theme
<deuxpi> I'm not sure the gtg guys had something to do with this, but I'll check
<deuxpi> greg-g: thanks, I just talked to DanRabbit, a developer for the new theme
<greg-g> nice
<damascene> please take care of this, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/504165
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 504165 in evolution (Ubuntu) "Evolution freezes when pressing HOME while editing RTL email with weak directionality characters (affects: 1)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<IntuitiveNipple> Anyone seen/heard of nautilus constantly restarting (twice per second) and flickering the desktop, racing CPU, immediately after login with a fresh Lucid install?
<alex_mayorga> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/194494
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-03-30
<mccolgan> I kinda have a question about doing bug squad stuff. If something sounds more like a feature request, what is my job? Do I confirm it?
<mccolgan> for example I have one thing where the bug author says that new mentions don't have the 'draw attention' property.
<mccolgan> While this is true, I wouldn't consider it a bug, or if so a very low priority bug. How should I classify this?
<hggdh> mccolgan: what is the bug #?
<hggdh> mccolgan: usually, feature requests are classified as wishlist
<mccolgan> hggdh: I mean these types of bugs in general, but in this case it is bug #551301
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 551301 in gwibber (Ubuntu) "Indicators not changing the messaging menu icon (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/551301
<mccolgan> right but I only have access to status and assigned to
<hggdh> yes, wishlist requires -controller status
<mccolgan> So when I find something like this I should ignore it right?
<hggdh> on the other hand, this one *could* be seen as a bug (not sure, though)
<hggdh> mccolgan: no, not really. Add in your comments, and ping us here
<mccolgan> hggdh: Ah, that sounds great. I was hoping there was something more I could do.
<hggdh> heh. You *could* test it, but the OP did not give us a patch. If the function is simple, you still could do it
<hggdh> well, assuming you feel good with python
<mccolgan> I certainly do :D
<mccolgan> its the most feel good language imo :p
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> so you would download the source for Lucid, find out where it fits, and add it as a patch
<hggdh> then build the package, and test it
<mccolgan> cool, I'll give it a shot
<WoAnerges> hi aevieareybodey!
<mccolgan> hi WoAnerges
<WoAnerges> found a bug in IM of ubuntu 10.04b
<WoAnerges> can´t estabilish connection with QQ servers
<WoAnerges> tried many times
<WoAnerges> through standart IM that comes with ubuntu 10.04
<mccolgan> hggdh, I'm kind of a noob at this but where can I find the source for gwibber in lucid? :-/
<mccolgan> hggdh, nevermind I think I found it
<WoAnerges> any one?
<yofel> WoAnerges: either ask for support in #ubuntu+1 or file a bug against empathy with Help->Report a Problem in Empathy
<mccolgan> anyone have any good exp with this... I'm trying to test a change, so i downloaded the source for gwibber, made a change
<mccolgan> now how do I recompile it to a package and try it out?
<yofel> mccolgan: you downladed the source package?
<mccolgan> yofel, yes i downloaded the source, edited the line I wanted
<mccolgan> and thats where i am now
<yofel> mccolgan: ok, then get the necessary stuff with 'apt-get build-dep <pkg>' and then go into the source package root and run dpkg-buildpackage
<yofel> you'll then find the rebuilt .deb files a level higher
<mccolgan> hrm, I'm in the root folder where I extracted the gwibber source, after I ran apt-get build-dep gwibber, I ran dpkg-buildpackage wile in that folder and I get 'cannot open debian changelog'
<yofel> mccolgan: I meant with source root gwibber-<version> folder
<mccolgan> yup, in my case its /home/user/Desktop/gwibber-2.29.92.1/
<yofel> mccolgan: yes, in there run dpkg-buildpackage
<mccolgan> this is what I get: tail: cannot open `debian/changelog' for reading: No such file or directory
<mccolgan> dpkg-buildpackage: error: tail of debian/changelog gave error exit status 1
<mccolgan> sorry if I'm being a pain :(
<yofel> mccolgan: you do have a gwibber-2.29.92.1/debian folder?
<mccolgan> there is no debian folder inside
 * yofel gets the source
<mccolgan> i kinda feel embarassed, but I feel i should be using setup.py
<mccolgan> :-[
<yofel> nope
<mccolgan> o ok
<yofel> mccolgan: I just ran 'apt-get source gwibber' here
<yofel> and I do have a 0 drwxr-xr-x 3 yofel yofel 320 2010-03-30 02:52 gwibber-2.29.92.1/debian/ folder here
<yofel> mccolgan: did you get the source from somewhere else?
<nigelb> mccolgan, where did you download the source from?
<mccolgan> Yup my bad, I got the source using the ubuntu package website :-/
<nigelb> aha, did you dget the source?
<yofel> mccolgan: oh, so you unpacked the .orig.tar.gz ?
<mccolgan> yofel:yes
<yofel> heh
<mccolgan> I bet you can tel this is my first time.. doh!
<yofel> mccolgan: please use apt-get source ;)
<mccolgan> yofel, nigelb: thanks
<yofel> (if you have the deb-src lines in your sources.list)
<mccolgan> yup it worked just fine  and I'm about to edit the line again
<WoAnerges> ok yofel
<hggdh> mccolgan: usually 'pull-lp-source' is a good tool
<mccolgan> ok so I built it, and it made 3 deb files, I assumed that i wanted to use dpkg-i gwibber_all, so this revised version should be installed, right?
<hggdh> mccolgan: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-dev-tools
<mccolgan> hggdg: thanks :)
<yofel> mccolgan: yes
<ddecator_> woot, another packager =)
<mccolgan> haha, I just popped my package cherry, thanks hggdg!
<hggdh> mccolgan: well. Yes -- sort of --. You should have changed the version string in the /debian/changelog
<mccolgan> aha
<mccolgan> that makes sense
<hggdh> mccolgan: sudo apt-get install devscripts
<hggdh> and then, under the source directory, you run 'dch -i' (for example). This will add a new changelog entry
<mccolgan> ahaa, thats great, thanks
<hggdh> and you name it -- again for example whatever it was +1 + ~test
<ddecator_> #ubuntu-motu is a good place to ask for packaging help as well, along with any package maintainers
<maco> or #ubutu-packaging
<yofel> actually we have #ubuntu-packaging now
<hggdh> say it was 1.2.0-0ubuntu1, the new version string would be 1.2.0-0ubuntu2~test
<ddecator_> maco: there's a packaging channel? o.o
<maco> ddecator_: persia started it 2 weeks ago
<yofel> ddecator_: it's new :)
<hggdh> yofel: yes
<mccolgan> aha cool
<ddecator_> oh hotsauce
<mccolgan> if I can keep up with this you'll see me there :)
<maco> you'll do fine :) plenty of folks like to be helpful
<mccolgan> :)
<ddecator_> debugging is the fun stuff =D
<ddecator_> also can make you pull out your hair...
<maco> heh
<mccolgan> haha yep I know all about that, I'm actually an intern developer. That's why I want to get involved in this sort of stuff...
<ddecator_> still can't get gstreamer and songbird to behave...
<ddecator_> speaking of which, anyone know how to debug a media player that runs gstreamer? i can't figure out how to catch any errors during playback
<cng> Anyong trying 10x and having it hang on the install ?
<mccolgan> This should be marked as wishlist: #550334
<trinikrono> are they having a problem?
<mccolgan> no, a user suggests a feature that would help usability in gwibber.
<mccolgan> I was told when I come across something that seems wishlist-like that I should comment on it and relay it here so the appropriate person can mark it as such if it does indeed belong as such
<trinikrono> you gave them the bug number already?
<mccolgan> Well I posted a link to the bug here, because I'm unable to mark it as wishlist, I figure someone here may be able to do that.
<trinikrono> goodluck with that
<trinikrono> i am still reading triage guide lol
<joshisfloyd> I am experiencing repeated hard crashes under network load, and I would like some help determining whether a bug report is neccesary.
<bbordwell> I feel this bug is ready to be marked as triage with an importance of wishlist, could a member of BC please do so? https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-terminal/+bug/360752
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 360752 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Terminal doesn't remember position/size in jaunty (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<joshisfloyd> Under network load (samba and upnp) the system locks up entirely, requiring a hard reboot. SFTP has only crashed the system a couple times, and that was on a much earlier kernel. I am running Lucid fully updated.
<ddecator_> i'll take a look in a sec =)
<ddecator_> joshisfloyd: sorry, i'd help you too, but that's not really my area =\
<joshisfloyd> ddecator: That is fine. Do you know where I could go to find some support?
<ddecator_> joshisfloyd: since you're on lucid, try #ubuntu+1
<joshisfloyd> ddecator: Thank you very much.
<ddecator_> joshisfloyd: np =)
<ddecator_> now to look at this report...
<ddecator_> oh how i love to see a report already linked upstream
<bbordwell> ddecator, yes thats my job as a bug squad member....
<ddecator_> bbordwell: not all bug squad members think to do that though =)
<bbordwell> ddecator_, It is in the triaging guide correct?
<ddecator_> bbordwell: yes, but like i said, we sometimes have to gently remind newer triagers haha, but i have yet to see you forget anything
<ddecator_> hm, i wonder if we can find anyone running 8.04 to see if that really was present.,,
<bbordwell> ddecator_, though I have decided to not touch software center bugs anymore cuz i always seem to mess those up
<bbordwell> ddecator_, i can fire up a VM if you give me some time to install/download the disk
<ddecator_> bbordwell: don't get discouraged, certain packages just have different methods for triaging.  like with firefox/mozilla bugs we have certain things we like the op to try
<ddecator_> bbordwell: how fast is your internet?
<bbordwell> 12mb/s i think?
<bbordwell> not that it ever actualy goes that fast...
<bbordwell> hmm 8.04 is hardy correct?
<ddecator_> bbordwell: i'm on a really fast connection at school, so let me see if i can try it
<bbordwell> I have only been around since 9.04 so I don't know all the old names..
<ddecator_> yes, that's hardy. goes alphabetical from there. Hardy Heron, Intrepid Ibex, Jaunty Jackalope, Karmic Koala, Lucid Lynx =)
<bbordwell> ya i knew the alphabetical thing but I am not very good at going backwards.....
<bbordwell> haha
<mwhudson> i'm getting a lot of segfaults in lucid today
<ddecator_> mwhudson: try #ubuntu+1 for lucid issues
<mwhudson> oh right
<ddecator_> ah, there we go, froze firefox the first try...
<ddecator_> this will be my first time trying 8.04 haha
<bbordwell> ddecator_, i would also verify that it uses gnome-terminal and not a different terminal program
<ddecator_> bbordwell: i got the gnome variant
<bbordwell> figured, best to be sure though
<ddecator_> hm, launched the same size both times =p
<bbordwell> so the original bug reporter is not correct that it used to work?
<ddecator_> it may have, but we can't verify it, and they may have set something up that allowed it to, no way to tell for sure
<ddecator_> alright, anyway
<ddecator_> bbordwell: i'll leave a comment with my finding, you mind cleaning up the description a little?
<bbordwell> ddecator_, there is a simple description :) fitting though as this is a simple bug
<bbordwell> did you notice i pulled this bug out from the dead?
<ddecator_> bbordwell: yes, and i'm looking at the grammar of the last line of the description =p
<bbordwell> haha i did not even notice
<bbordwell> you see alot of bugs reported by non-native speakers so I guess I am just used to it
<ddecator_> it's true, but i proofread a lot of papers for my friends, so i tend to catch these things =p
<ddecator_> bbordwell: once you get that fixed, i'll get it all set for you
<bbordwell> get what fixed?
<ddecator_> bbordwell: the description =p
<bbordwell> ddecator_, refresh you page?
<bbordwell> it is one line now
<ddecator_> bbordwell: good call, haha
<bbordwell> wow, I moved my computer to a new case tonight and it dropped my hdd temps by 20 degrees celsius
<bbordwell> off topic....but i am amazed
<ddecator_> bbordwell: there you go =)
<BUGabundo_remote> m0rning
<Damascene> I have to unlock my screen twice to login in Lucid
<Damascene> is that a known bug?
<Damascene> om26er, hello
<om26er> Damascene, hey, how are you
<Damascene> I'm fine and you
<Damascene> there is many bugs regarding rtl and I though you can help
<om26er> Damascene, I dont even know what rtl is
<Damascene> om26er, it's right to left languages
<Damascene> you are using Urdu right?
<om26er> Damascene, come to #ubuntu+1
<bullgard> I am using Chatzilla as a Firefox plugin. What package should I associate to a bug report in Launchpad?
<vish> pedro_: hi  , got a couple of mins? the evolution bug again ;)  mbarnes mentioned a gnome-keyring debug would also be useful ..  how do i detach from the gnome-keyring-daemon once i attach the gdb? i always get stuck at step 5 of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace#Already%20running%20programs
<vish> when i do a ctrl+c it doesnt return to (gdb) prompt :(
<seb128> vish, that's what it should be doing
<seb128> then you can type "bt"
<vish> seb128: for the gnome-keyring alone it doesnt  , for some reason ,  i dont know why :s
<seb128> what is your issue?
<vish> seb128: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=613693
<ubot4> Gnome bug 613693 in Mailer "Evolution freezes often [evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall() ]" [Critical,Needinfo]
<vish> that bug has 3 debugs .. mbarnes on #evo mentioned it /might/ have  something to do with g-k-d crashing and respawning , which leaves evo hanging
<seb128> k dunno about this one
<seb128> we have bugs about libgnome-keyring client eating cpu
<seb128> could be similar
<seb128> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=611584
<ubot4> Gnome bug 611584 in smb backend "gvfs won't mount samba share in Ubuntu 10.04 alpha. gvfsd-smb using 100% CPU." [Major,Unconfirmed]
<vish> for me its not the libgnome-keyring eating cpu, its evo
<seb128> I said client
<vish> ah..
<seb128> ie whatever use libgnome-keyring
<seb128> we have such issues with gvfsd*, gwibber, etc
<vish>  yeah they all look pretty similar , thanks
<kamusin> :)
<Damascene> persia, ping
<Damascene> hello, I want to reconsider the important of this bug
<Damascene> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vte/+bug/263822
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 263822 in vte (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Arabic support in terminal (BiDi) (affects: 2) (dups: 1)" [Low,Triaged]
<acicula> Damascene: i read the upstream gnome bug, doesnt seem a permanent fix is planned.
<kklimonda> Damascene: it won't change anything as the bug has to be fixed by the upstream
<acicula> Damascene: appearantly there is a patch/workaround?
<Damascene> kklimonda, acicula you don't see the effect of this problem. it's really huge
<Damascene> for example the apt-get messages are in Arabic
<Damascene> in Arabic locale but you can't read it
<kklimonda> Damascene: I do see the problem but I don't think changing importance will make anyone fix it faster
<Damascene> could you just do as fedora did?
<Damascene> they fixed it
<kklimonda> what did fedora do?
<Damascene> the applied a patch
<Damascene> not that hard
<acicula> this has some more details about why its not fixed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vte/+bug/325324
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 325324 in vte (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "RTL languages displayed incorrectly in terminal (affects: 9) (dups: 1)" [Low,Triaged]
<acicula> Damascene: what patch did fedora apply?
<Damascene> acicula, I'll check
<acicula> Damascene: i see a workaround that just reorders the output of characters
<acicula> but thats not really a fix
<Damascene> did you look at the last comment in the upstream bug
<Damascene> I think it's the last solution
<acicula> as the underlyin system still doesnt understand RTL
<acicula> Damascene: yeah defaulting to english/C is much better then a broken console yeah
<acicula> - That won't fix the output of commands issued from the terminal e.g the output of 'ls' with filenames in an RTL language, the filenames will be mirrored.
<Damascene> it will fix part of it
<Damascene> so Is there any thing to do from my part?
<acicula> that i wouldnt know
<Damascene> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vte/+bug/263822
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 263822 in vte (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "RTL (right to left) support in terminal (BiDi) (affects: 12) (dups: 4)" [Low,Triaged]
<Damascene> I've grouped all the duplicates if that helps
<pedro_> Damascene, it does helps a lot , thanks!
<Damascene> and now it seems more important than ever ;)
<Damascene> now we need developers to help us
<Damascene> shoud I go to ubuntu-devel?
<pedro_> Damascene, well in the upstream report the main developer said that there's no plan to fix that for gnome 2.30 or 3.0
<pedro_> Damascene, better to ping him directly if you want to talk about the issue
<acicula> seems better to group it with this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vte/+bug/325324 since it applies to all RTL languages?
<Damascene> mine is first :)
<Damascene> update the description if you want :)
<acicula> i dont want to, the problem is deeper then the terminal and the RTL bug has a decent discussion on how and why
<Damascene> pedro_, the develper isn't responding
<Damascene> I hope you just do as in the upstream last comment
<Damascene> that will show as readble text
<fargiolas> hi I'm trying to look at a bug a user pointed me to: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cheese/+bug/551774 but launchpad says I don't have permission to access that page... is it normal?
<ubot4> fargiolas: Error: Bug #551774 is private.
<pedro_> Damascene, ping him on IRC , behdad is his nickname
<fargiolas> private?
<pedro_> fargiolas, it's private for me too, as a workaround for now you can tell the user to subscribe you to the report
<fargiolas> pedro_: ok, will do, I suppose it's a user fault, right? he must have set it private inadvertently
<pedro_> fargiolas, lp fault I'd say, is just a matter to wait until the right teams gets subscribed to the report and you'll be able to access those
<om26er> fargiolas, its now open
<fargiolas> om26er: thanks
<om26er> pedro_, coredump is attached and the user made it public
<bencrisford> !info openoffice.org-emailmerge
<ubot4> bencrisford: openoffice.org-emailmerge (source: openoffice.org): full-featured office productivity suite -- email mail merge. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.1.1-5ubuntu1.1 (karmic), package size 7 kB, installed size 132 kB (Only available for armel i386 m68k mips mipsel powerpc s390 amd64 ia64 lpia ppc64 s390x sparc all arm)
<pedro_> om26er, mark it as private with a comment if you want to, but I don't think that a crash on cheese might contain sensitive info
<ACJarrett> Hello, on Bug #550607 I have narrowed down the issue to swfdec-mozilla not playing *.flv files, and was curious if this is a bug or just a feature that is not supported by swfdec-mozilla?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 550607 in firefox-3.0 (Ubuntu) "Videos not playing at this link: http://www.thedietsolutionprogram.com/videos.aspx?video=Do-Carbs-Make-You-FAT? (affects: 2)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/550607
<bestafubana> what do you do to report a bug if you can't even use the live cd?
<om26er> bestafubana, use older live cd?
<bestafubana> [om26er]: since version 8.04 i have this issue...
<bestafubana> my video card is not recognized ...
<om26er> bestafubana, which video card you have
<bestafubana> [om26er]: Via Chrome9 HC IGP WDDM
<bestafubana> but i cant even run the live cd, the screen gets filled with weird colors forever
<bestafubana> I installed version 9.10 through windows
<bestafubana> the only way a could do it
<saxofoner> Hi, I'm using Lucid Beta 1, updated as of today. My boot is very quick, I'm at the login screen in about 10 seconds. But once I login, there's about a 40 second wait. I'm not sure if this is considered a bug, or how to find out. Any suggestions?
<saxofoner> whoops, left the room.... not used to empathy yet
<bcurtiswx_laptop> saxofoner: i wouldn't worry much about that yet since we're still in beta.  Come back after final release if its still an issue
<saxofoner> I figured as much. As far as everything else, this is a huge improvement from 9.10 for me, particularly with regards to sound
 * bcurtiswx_laptop was just about to give crimsun and team some credit... oh well
<crimsun> everyone complains when things don't work; practically no one gives as much as a peep when things do :-)
<Damascene> :)
<vish> odd , if i set the guest session in mute and logout of guest session and return to my regular session , /my/ session is muted :s
<vish> and when i start [a new] guest session again , it is muted o.0
<vish> adds another bug for crim_sun  ;p
<crimsun> that's intentional.
<vish> ooh , if i have to unmute /my/ session i have to go into a guest session to unmute it ...
<crimsun> pa honors all mixer changes on the active seat
<vish>  intentional? but a bit weird , k..  no bug for you ;p
<crimsun> also, make sure your users aren't in the audio group
<crimsun> if any of them are, you'll have broken interaction for PA due the ACL being too permissive
<BUGabundo> evening
<vish> nah , i have only one user , another is just a test or i use the guest session to check for any bugs in the default setup
<Damascene> hi, I'm using netbook lanucher and the disks icon doesn't work in launcher. it need to be mounted first
<crimsun> but is your one user in @audio? :-)
<vish> ah , yup ,i'm there
<vish> crimsun: so , should i remove my account[admin] from "audio" group?  i didnt add myself though
<vish> doesnt have any other audio problems , PA works like a charm in Lucid
<bcurtiswx_laptop> bugs that need forwarding upstream are "needs-forwarding" right?
<bcurtiswx_laptop> nothing in Bugs/Tags :-\
<crimsun> vish: yes, you should, otherwise you'll hit strange ones like bug 433654
<vish> bcurtiswx_laptop: no need tags , just open the upstream task
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 433654 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[Karmic]&[Lucid] Only one user has sound; no hw shows in Sound Preferences (affects: 34) (dups: 5)" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/433654
<vish> crimsun: righto , thanks .. but how did that group "audio" included for my account , was that an old config?
<bcurtiswx_laptop> vish: ty
<crimsun> vish: an upgrade or fresh install using anything older than the gnome-system-tools referenced in the changelog will have made it, yes
<vish> crimsun: thanks , just read the bug fully :-)
<xcyp> Don't know if it's the right place but I think there is a bug in the 10.04 kernel (laptop overheating, powertop showing too much wakeups) - [Rescheduling interrupts] <kernel IPI>
<kklimonda> hmm, anyone here have a good knowledge of gnome-screensaver?
<bcurtiswx_laptop> dako3256: where did we leave off last?
<bcurtiswx_laptop> partloer: ping?
<mrburns> hey bcurtiswx
<mrburns> hey bcurtiswx its partloer i go by mrburns on irc
<bcurtiswx_laptop> mrburns: ah right
<bcurtiswx_laptop> mrburns: on those three bugs in the e-mail I will have you search for duplicates.  You just want to try some different parts of the topic or subject and see if any seem close.. on crashes you can try some words of the crash
<bcurtiswx_laptop> mrburns: finding duplicates is really really hard.  I still have extreme trouble with it.  As long as you give it a good look, no matter if you find one or not I wouldn't worry about it
<bcurtiswx_laptop> anyone in here should feel free to but in with good ways to find duplicates
<bcurtiswx_laptop> since i honestly suck at that
<bcurtiswx_laptop> dako3256: keep chat in here, it'll allow other to pipe in when I am not quite right about something
<yofel> general rule when searching: rather use google with 'site:bugs.launchpad.net <search_term>' than the LP search, you'll get better results in most cases
<dako3256> If I mark bug and add comment at same time will it save it all
<bcurtiswx_laptop> dako3256: yes
<bcurtiswx_laptop> yofel: thanks, good point
<charlie-tca> qgo
<mrburns> yofel: thanks i have been doing that...what does the list open bugs do at the bottom of the bug page do?
<bcurtiswx_laptop> mrburns: it will bring up all open bugs from the package in the bug report you're dealing with
<dako3256> I was curious about adopting a package so I can concentrate on one area instead of jumping around. But I am unsure of what we would a package to get accustomed with because I am still learning
<bcurtiswx_laptop> dako3256: you can focus on any package right now.. do you use one package a lot vs others?
<bcurtiswx_laptop> for me it's empathy.. and i ended up adopting it eventually
<dako3256> no, I just kinda jump around.
<bcurtiswx_laptop> whats your favorite package to use on Ubuntu?
<bcurtiswx_laptop> mrburns: i see lots of potential duplicates for bug #522858
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 522858 in maximus (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Sometimes app windows come up undecorated, unselectable, and not full screen (affects: 1)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522858
<bcurtiswx_laptop> mrburns: how about you?
<bcurtiswx_laptop> dako3256: pick 3 bugs in the "new" status and let me know which they are.
<yofel> jpds: (I know that might be overloading ubot4, but) could it show the bugheat for a bug? (dunno if the LP api supports that)
<mrburns> bcurtiswx: i am still looking...so far i have only found a feature request bug 359732
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 359732 in maximus (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[Feature Request] F11 cycle through maximised and decorated" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/359732
<jpds> yofel: It downloads all information about a bug on querying LP.
<jpds> yofel: Let me take a look.
<yofel> thx
<bcurtiswx_laptop> mrburns: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/maximus/+bug/291013
<bcurtiswx_laptop> that look like a duplicate?
<ubot4> bcurtiswx_laptop: Error: Bug #291013 is private.
<bcurtiswx_laptop> it is?
<bcurtiswx_laptop> LOL
 * bcurtiswx_laptop is blind
<bcurtiswx_laptop> no no
<bcurtiswx_laptop> it's not
<BUGabundo_sofa> bcurtiswx_laptop: or has too much cow power
<bcurtiswx_laptop> ubot.. that bug is NOT private
 * charlie-tca argued about one like that the other day. I lost
<bcurtiswx_laptop> charlie-tca: lol
<yofel> bug 291013
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 291013 in maximus "Some undecorated windows do not maximise (affects: 3) (dups: 5)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/291013
<charlie-tca> bot won, even if he was wrong
 * yofel pats the bot
<bcurtiswx_laptop> huh? how?
<yofel> no idea XD
<dako3256> I have picked in empathy bug 455981, bug 465121, bug 465758
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 455981 in empathy (Ubuntu) "empathy crashed with SIGSEGV in dispatcher_request_handles_cb() (affects: 6) (dups: 4)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/455981
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 465121 in empathy (Ubuntu) "empathy crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance() (affects: 1)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/465121
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 465758 in empathy (Ubuntu) "empathy crashed with SIGSEGV in IA__g_type_check_instance() (affects: 1)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/465758
 * charlie-tca thinks bot likes yofel 
<BUGabundo_sofa> dako3256: calm down!!!
<bcurtiswx_laptop> dako3256: ooh, you could have made your life hard.. but there great choices
<dako3256> they all seemed kinda the same
<bcurtiswx_laptop> s/there/they're
<BUGabundo_sofa> dako3256: retracer will match them
<BUGabundo_sofa> once it finishs running
<bcurtiswx_laptop> dako3256: in the first one, do you know why it's set to medium by launchpad/apport ?
<jpds> bug #542418
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 542418 in lmirror "want a logging facility (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542418
 * jpds wonders where that number comes from.
<bcurtiswx_laptop> jpds: nice, gj
<jpds> Oh, it doesn't count the flames.
<bcurtiswx_laptop> wait.. what does 12 heat mean?
<yofel> well, dunno what's better, flames are relative to the package max heat, bug heat count is absolute
<dako3256> Segfault for a NULL value
<jpds> bcurtiswx_laptop: Hover your mouse over the flames.
<bcurtiswx_laptop> dako3256: im focusing more on Bugs/Importance
<bcurtiswx_laptop> on the wiki
<bcurtiswx_laptop> jpds: yeah i see that, but how do they calculate that
<dako3256> wiki says bug has moderate impact on core application, bug has severe impact on a non-core application, problem with a non-essential hardware component
<yofel> the only thing I know is https://dev.launchpad.net/Bugs/BugHeat
<yofel> but that's outdated I think
<yofel> http://blog.launchpad.net/bug-tracking/bug-heat
<mrburns> bcurtiswx: i agree it is a duplicate...do I just mark as duplicate or do i try and find the original bug?
<bcurtiswx_laptop> mrburns: you want to see which of the two bugs has the most important information and mark the weaker bug a duplicate of the stronger bug
<mrburns> bcurtiswx: got it that makes sense
<jpds> bcurtiswx_laptop, yofel: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/406737/
<bcurtiswx_laptop> jpds: and then i think they multiply each by a certain number
<bcurtiswx_laptop> weird, but ty
<jpds> Nothing like sauce.
<bcurtiswx_laptop> dako3256: all crashes reported through apport get a medium importance, but if you feel it deserves less or more you can change it (based on the importances wiki) and explain why you feel so in the launchpad comment
<dako3256> what do we base it off of to change the importance?
<bcurtiswx_laptop> crashes are a weird breed of bugs to handle.  You want to look to see if apport has performed its magic on the bug yet.  Which would be looking for the tag (any) that says "need X retrace"
<bcurtiswx_laptop> where X can be I386 I686..etc..
<arand> Is there a default "more info needed" that could be slapped onto Bug #552056 ?
<ubot4> arand: Bug 552056 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/552056 is private
<bcurtiswx_laptop> thats 2nd bug that isn't private
<bcurtiswx_laptop> ubot im ashamed of you
<jpds> It's just being slow.
<jpds> bug #1
<ubot4> jpds: Bug 1 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/1 is private
<yofel> ...
<jpds> Hmm, slow.
 * bcurtiswx_laptop blinks
<bcurtiswx_laptop> bug #333333
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 333333 in eucalyptus (Ubuntu) "eucalyptus-cc postinst fails without node controllers defined (heat: 4)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/333333
<bcurtiswx_laptop> AH HA! :P
<yofel> so instead of timing out it says the bug is private?
<arand> Isn't it supposed to give a timeout error instead? It did before afaik..
<BUGabundo_sofa> jpds: when was the last time the bot pulled #1?
<jpds> yofel: Yeah, pretty much.
<yofel> ah
<BUGabundo_sofa> let me handle this
 * BUGabundo_sofa pulls the slevees up
 * yofel ducks
<jpds> [You can't get bug data of a private bug/ask if it's private if you can't read it].
<BUGabundo_sofa> SLLAAMMMMMMM
 * BUGabundo_sofa hits the bog
<BUGabundo_sofa> *bot
<BUGabundo_sofa> how are you feeling now ubot4?
<BUGabundo_sofa> bug #1
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 1 in tilix (and 16 other projects) "Microsoft has a majority market share (affects: 231) (heat: 1586)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<yofel> lol
<BUGabundo_sofa> thank you
<BUGabundo_sofa> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
<yofel> rofl
<BUGabundo_sofa> EPIC
 * bcurtiswx_laptop traps BUGabundo_sofa in the etherwebs
<BUGabundo_sofa> I think I hit it too hard
<bcurtiswx_laptop> that was epic.. wtg jpds perfect timing
<bcurtiswx_laptop> if only i could script it to reconnect on /me clobbers ubot4
<bcurtiswx_laptop> bug #2
 * bcurtiswx_laptop takes a nap
 * BUGabundo_sofa hugs  ubot4
<BUGabundo_sofa> either that or ill use my fists again
<BUGabundo_sofa> bug #444444
<BUGabundo_sofa> bug #44444
<bcurtiswx_laptop> its still got bug 2 to go
<bcurtiswx_laptop> :P
 * BUGabundo_sofa kicks ubot4
 * BUGabundo_sofa kicks harder
<jpds> $ ls -1 .launchpadlib/cache/api.edge.launchpad.net/cache/ | wc -l
<jpds> 3318
 * bcurtiswx_laptop clobbers ubot4
<pitwalker> hi, somebody can triage this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/360378
<bcurtiswx_laptop> mrburns: what about the next two.. having any luck?
<dako3256> should this bug be set to wishlist?  Bug #543438
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 543438 in empathy (Ubuntu) "contact list doesn't dock to "social" gnome desktop (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/543438
<pitwalker> Bug #360378
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 360378 in linux (Ubuntu) "Gave up waiting for root device after upgrade then busybox console (affects: 10) (dups: 4) (heat: 92)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/360378
<bcurtiswx_laptop> dako3256: yes, can squad mark as wishlist?
<dako3256> I cannot mark it as wishlist
<bcurtiswx_laptop> dako3256: ok, if im not available e-mail me
<bcurtiswx_laptop> bcurtiswx@ubuntu.com
<mrburns> bcurtiswx: bug 521318 has some disagreement about the duplicate status...i am thinking they are separate bugs (at least they are for different releases lucid v. karmic)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 521318 in indicator-me (Ubuntu) ""broadcast accounts..." does nothing unless gwibber is installed (dup-of: 520932)" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/521318
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 520932 in indicator-me (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "Status text field should be disabled if no broadcast accounts have been set up (affects: 9) (dups: 1)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/520932
<bcurtiswx_laptop> 445678
<yofel> bcurtiswx_laptop: can you mark it as whishlist?
<bcurtiswx_laptop> yofel: already did :D thx tho
<yofel> oh yeah, slow firefox -.-
<bcurtiswx_laptop> mrburns: if an earlier bug is fixed in the most recent release (even development) then it can be marked as fix released
<bcurtiswx_laptop> no matter how old the bug report is
<bcurtiswx_laptop> so therefore it's a good duplicate
<mrburns> bcurtiswx: ok its already marked as duplicate so i will leave it...finally bug 520940
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 520940 in dpkg (Ubuntu) "package libgssapi-krb5-2 1.7+dfsg-4 failed to install/upgrade: (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/520940
<bcurtiswx_laptop> mrburns: see any duplicates?
<bcurtiswx_laptop> mrburns: in this case you'd have to ask for more information.. based on bug 523896 what do you think you'd have to ask them for?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 523896 in shadow (Ubuntu) "useradd: cannot lock /etc/passwd; try again later. (affects: 10) (dups: 1) (heat: 56)" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523896
<mrburns> bcurtiswx: i am not sure how they are related...the mail icon seems pretty straight forward what the problem is so i am not sure what to ask
<bcurtiswx_laptop> in both the package in question fails to upgrade
<bcurtiswx_laptop> one shows it in its title
<bcurtiswx_laptop> the other in the descriptions
<mrburns> bcurtiswx: got it i was just reading the description
<mrburns> bcurtiswx: reading the posts a package is needed, and why the files were locked...in reference to 520940 i think understanding what changed before that caused the install/upgrade to fail is needed
<bcurtiswx_laptop> mrburns: yeah, ask them for the steps to reproduce the issue.
<mrburns> bcurtiswx: so use the "missing steps to recreate bug" response?
<bcurtiswx_laptop> yea
<mrburns> bcurtiswx: is there is log that would be useful to ask for that might help determine what caused this?
<bcurtiswx_laptop> mrburns: hmm, have them copy and paste the output from a sudo apt-get upgrade (when it fails), not 100% sure where thats logged
<bcurtiswx_laptop> maybe /var/log/apt/history.log
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-03-31
<cmeiklejohn> hi there
<ddecator_> hey
<cmeiklejohn> I'm just wondering if you could help me figure out how to proceed triaging this bug:
<cmeiklejohn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/545268
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 545268 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "Context menu's "Synchronize on Ubuntu One" appears to do nothing (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<cmeiklejohn> I can't seem to reproduce the problem -- just wondering what someones thoughts on how to proceed was?
<ddecator_> i'm not very familiar with ubuntu one, so i'm not of much help =\
<ddecator_> i could try to reproduce it if you want though
<cmeiklejohn> That'd be great, if you could.
<cmeiklejohn> If that doesn't work, I suppose I should just mail ubuntu-bugs?
<cmeiklejohn> The user reporting the bugs been very responsive, so I'm just trying to help him get the issue resolved.
<haferjoshua> Hello everyone
<cmeiklejohn> Hello
<haferjoshua> I just joined the BugSquad last week and was wondering what I should do to start out
<ddecator_> cmeiklejohn: i'll give it a shot here in a sec
<ddecator_> haferjoshua: is there a certain package you're interested in?
<cmeiklejohn> ddecator_: thanks
<haferjoshua> ddecator: not really any one in particular
<ddecator_> cmeiklejohn: it didn't do anything, i'll keep my eye on one.ubuntu.com and see if it shows up
<cmeiklejohn> ddecator_: ok -- sounds good.  It took a few minutes for it to show up for me on one.ubuntu.com
<cmeiklejohn> ddecator_: thanks for your help
<ddecator_> haferjoshua: well, you could look at untriaged bugs and find some you are comfortable with working on (http://tinyurl.com/ydwayom)
<ddecator_> haferjoshua: and we're always here if you have questions =)
<haferjoshua> ddecator: thank you, i'll look into that and see what i can find
<ddecator_> cmeiklejohn: nothing yet, and the client doesn't seem to be working right. when i click "Ubuntu One" in the Preferences menu, my system gets busy for a little bit, but then nothing happens...
<cmeiklejohn> ddecator_: that's weird -- it seemed to work fine for me.
<ddecator_> cmeiklejohn: on lucid?
<cmeiklejohn> ddecator_: yes
<ddecator_> cmeiklejohn: 32 or 64-bit?
<cmeiklejohn> hrm.
<cmeiklejohn> ddecator_: 64-bit.
<ddecator_> cmeiklejohn: same here...
<cmeiklejohn> ddecator_: I had selected to share my Documents folder, and it appeared under the user defined folders on one.ubuntu.com.
<ddecator_> cmeiklejohn: i selected a folder inside of Documents, nothing too big in there and i'm on a fast connection so it doesn't seem like it would take very long
<cmeiklejohn> ddecator_: anything useful in your .cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log?
<ddecator_> cmeiklejohn: it -looks- like it may not be detecting my network connection
<ddecator_> cmeiklejohn: mine is similar to the one on the report though
<cmeiklejohn> ddecator_: can you try u1sdtool -s
<cmeiklejohn> ddecator_: I'm wondering if the problem occurs only when you are not connected to ubuntu one initially.
<cmeiklejohn> ddecator_: and if you are already connected, it works.
<ddecator_> cmeiklejohn: says "Not user with network" again, and it just says that it's ready to connect
<ddecator_> is_connected and is_online are both false
<ddecator_> but so is is_error
<cmeiklejohn> hm, ok
<cmeiklejohn> ddecator_: can you try u1sdtool -c
<ddecator_> cmeiklejohn: ...should that have given some output?
<cmeiklejohn> ddecator_: no, try running the status again -- -s
<ddecator_> cmeiklejohn: sees my network now
<cmeiklejohn> ah. interesting.
<cmeiklejohn> ddecator_: let's see if that gets uploaded now.
<ddecator_> twice, haha
<ddecator_> i'll let you know in a minute
<zus> ddecator,  hey hows it going?
<ddecator_> zus: good, how are you?
<zus> great, great been a while since ive been in here,
<ddecator_> cmeiklejohn: it uploaded, let me check for the emblems
<ddecator_> zus: yah, i haven't heard from you in a while, haha
<ddecator_> cmeiklejohn: they all have the syncing emblem
<cmeiklejohn> nice, very nice.
<ddecator_> yes it is, now all of my papers will be backed up, haha
<cmeiklejohn> ddecator_: bonus.  thanks for all of the help, i really appreciate it.
<ddecator_> cmeiklejohn: no problem, wish i knew more on how to debug u1, haha
<zus> alright on Kubuntu KDE4.4 i am trying to open up kpackagekit and import a key i've downloaded to my desktop as per the winehq site....after navigating to the import key it gives me..."the process for the file protocol died unexpectedly"
<ddecator_> what version of ubuntu?
<zus> oh 9.10 sorry for got
<cmeiklejohn> /clear
<cmeiklejohn> err, fail.
<ddecator_> i'm on gnome so i can't really help there
<zus> kubuntu dont have a bug channel do they?
<yofel> zus: well, #kubuntu-bugs exists, but it's pretty vacant, I'll try it here (kde 4.4.1 lucid)
<yofel> zus: a) which key? b) do you mean the import key dialog of software-properties?
<zus> hey yofel thanks
<yofel> and winehq uses a ppa for karmic don't they?
<zus> scott richies key down mid page-ish after you get the ppa..http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<yofel> zus: it says '9.04 and earlier' there
<zus> ha my bad, didnt realize that....but i never got a chance to even import it. though..
<yofel> zus: karmic should import it by itself once you add the ppa to the software-sources, or do you get a gpg untrusted error?
<zus> (saving me from myself, but i dont think y pc is that intuitive. lol) the process died unexpectedly
<yofel> ok, let me see
<ddecator_> i believe in karmic they added the wine-1.2 package
<ddecator_> for the latest dev build
<yofel> ddecator_: not really, wine1.2 on karmic is 1.1.31, current is 1.1.41
<ddecator_> hm, odd
<yofel> they don't update the package in karmic, but wine1.2 is much more recent than wine
<zus> one sec ggot to do something here brb
<yofel> zus: ok... if I click on the .gpg file here in dolphin it opens the file in kgpg and import it
<yofel> *imports
<zus> im back....
<zus> yofel,  a lil dialog box opens for me  and lets me look at the details thats bout it
<yofel> hm..., nope, KGpg opens and tells me that it importet the key of scott richie here
<yofel> *imported
<zus> since it's 9.04 and before i dont need it, but its still a question on why it died unexpectedly..
<yofel> indeed
<mccolgan> I found a bug that needs to be turned into wishlist: bug #546761
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 546761 in gwibber (Ubuntu) "Slow to start up, but provides no visual feedback. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/546761
<zus> yofel,  is your KGp on? i had mine turrned off..
<yofel> mine's on
<zus> yofel,  i just turned mine on, lets try again
<zus> it imported alright.... since i dont need the key i never learn how to remove the keys....
<zus> brb
<zus> got it
<mccolgan> yofel, could you put wishlist status on bug #546761 please?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 546761 in gwibber (Ubuntu) "Slow to start up, but provides no visual feedback. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/546761
<yofel> looking...
<zus> im back
<yofel> mccolgan: done
<mccolgan> yofel: thanks! :D
<zus> on kubuntu i noticed sometimes when i open the menu and go to applications and move up the help button sticks to the cursor as if i was going to drag it out... is that just me (9.10 kubuntu KDE4.4
<yofel> haven't seen that yet, but I had other cases where the left mouse button seemed stuck
<zus> yofel,  im alright on the mouse left button only the menu gui sometimes gives me trouble.
<yofel> bug 510914
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 510914 in phonon-backends (Ubuntu) ""apt-get install quassel-client-qt4" still pulls in kde (affects: 4)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/510914
<cmeiklejohn> hi
<hggdh> a nice exercice in patience: running Evolution under Valgrind...
<maco> jhgeek!@
<maco> er
<maco> hggdh: eek!
<hggdh> maco: yeah... sucks. started half an hour ago, and it's been eating one core and -- now -- about 1G of mem
<nigelb> hggdh, nice.
<maco> i ran choqok in valgrind to see if the leaks were my imagination, overnight. it used like 500mb of memory instead of the 30-when-it-starts or 150-when-it-runs-a-while
<nigelb> maco, oops choqok has memory leaks?
<maco> hahahaha https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=166071 read the last comment
<ubot4> KDE bug 166071 in general "Half the words in KTouch are not real words, are incomplete, or are misspelled" [Normal,New]
<hggdh> heh. but I am afraid of letting it run the whole night -- I might get in tomorrow and find my system is trashing
<nigelb> lololol
<maco> nigelb: yes. i *think* whats happening is that it assumes youll never have more than X dents visible (where X is user configurable).. however if theyre not marked as read you could have 50+X dents!  and then after you mark as read on next update it goes back down to X dents, but it doesnt free those other 50 dents, it just forgets about them
<maco> (at least, most logical explanation i can come up with for where it could possibly lose memory. havent worked out the code yet though)
<nigelb> okay, choqok runs the whole night for me and I have 267 dents now
<hggdh> scandal?
<nigelb> I hope not
 * bcurtiswx_laptop lol's at kde bug comments
<kermiac_> bug 550836
<ubot4> kermiac_: Bug 550836 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/550836 is private
<ddecator_> ...
<vish> kermiac_: you reported the bug?
<ddecator_> it won't let me view it o.o
<vish> ddecator:  seems it has /no/ subscribers.. other than the reporter
<ddecator_> huh
<kermiac> vish: ddecator_ sorry, I was still at work & got called away
<ddecator_> kermiac: np
<kermiac> I was wondering what team should be subscribed to gnome-control-centre bugs - well it's actually gnome-appearance-properties
<kermiac> btw - it's not private any more. It was reported from a stock standard VM, so no private info is in the coredump
<ddecator_> huh, that's an interesting bug
<kermiac> I've reproduced it on 3 diff lucid installs... the screencast shows how to reproduce
<ddecator_> yah, i just noticed the screencast, haha, very nice
<kermiac> :)
<ddecator_> no idea who or what team would be assigned that kind of bug though
<kermiac> i know desktop team looks after gnome-control-centre but I don't know where there workflow is... it's ok, I'll keep looking :)
<ddecator_> that reminds me that i have some bugmail to respond to though, haha
<kermiac> haha... have fun ddecator_ :)
<ddecator_> kermiac: thanks mate, you too =)
<BUGabundo_remote> BOONNNSSSSSS DDIIIIIAAAASSSSSSSSS
<ddecator_> hey BUGabundo_remote =)
 * BUGabundo_remote is pumped up :P
<ddecator_> any particular reason?
<BUGabundo_remote> last day work, before 1,5 week vacation
<ddecator_> very nice =D
<bbordwell>  GNOME 2.30 being uploaded. Packages are in-flux, so don't upgrade yet, this just applies to updates right? I am safe to update?
<bbordwell> the first updates should be upgrades
<damien_> Hi, can someone please set LP: #327773 as Won't fix (as agreed by original poster)?
<yofel> bug 327773
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 327773 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Unable to send with hotmail (heat: 4)" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/327773
<damien_> Thank you Charlie :)
<porthose> :)
<AlanBell> Hi all
<AlanBell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alfresco-community/+bug/304702/comments/6
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 304702 in rhino (Debian) (and 3 other projects) "E4X not work with rhino (heat: 10)" [Unknown,Fix released]
<AlanBell> says a sync request is required to get 1.7R2-4 from Debian unstable
<AlanBell> !info rhino lucid
<ubot4> AlanBell: rhino (source: rhino): JavaScript engine written in Java. In component main, is optional. Version 1.7R2-3 (lucid), package size 713 kB, installed size 868 kB
<AlanBell> seems to be still required, can someone help me put the request in please?
<Daviey> AlanBell: bug #552426
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 552426 in rhino (Ubuntu) "Sync rhino 1.7R2-4 (main) from Debian unstable (main) (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/552426
<bbordwell> AlanBell, in case you are not watching the other channel still, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess
<AlanBell> I was making coffee :-)
<AlanBell> yes, I see the sync request process, I will have a go with the requestsync tool
<AlanBell> can I use Karmic to request a sync in Lucid?
<Daviey> AlanBell: yes
<AlanBell> so something like "requestsync --lp -s -d testing rhino lucid"
<Daviey> AlanBell: you don't need -s
<AlanBell> and there is a dupe :-)
<Daviey> AlanBell: you also want to sync that package from unstable
<AlanBell> bug 552426
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 552426 in rhino (Ubuntu) "Sync rhino 1.7R2-4 (main) from Debian unstable (main) (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/552426
<AlanBell> so it would have been something like "requestsync --lp -d unstable rhino lucid"
<Daviey> AlanBell: looks good.
<Daviey> AlanBell: fancy filing the MIR?
<AlanBell> gosh that looks complicated
<Daviey> it's not that bad tbh.. just lots of text
<Daviey> AlanBell: Are you doing it?
<AlanBell> reading the process at the moment
<Daviey> ok
<AlanBell> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xmlbeans this is the package right?
<Daviey> yes, and ooo
<Daviey> notice it's multiverse.
<AlanBell> looks like universe to me
<AlanBell> err I see
<AlanBell> component multiverse on the package, but publishing component universe
<AlanBell> is that bad?
<AlanBell> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xmlbeans/2.4.0-0ubuntu2/+publishinghistory
<Daviey> AlanBell: I'm looking :)
<Daviey> AlanBell: it used to build from a binary, hence multiverse; but now it doesn't
<Daviey> so it was downgraded from multiverse to universe, so the world is happy again
<AlanBell> yay
<AlanBell> I don't think I know many of the answers to the MIR questions
<Daviey> AlanBell: Do what you can, you can always edit the bug description once it's there
<rye> hi, apport ubuntu-bugpatterns question - is it possible to set the key to regular expression (i.e. if we were not educated enough and attached the log files as ".home.neku1..cache.ubuntuone.log.oauth.login.log"), so that's what the key now?
<bcurtiswx_laptop> so much for 13:00 end to read-only mode
<the-dude> do I need to file a bug if debian has a more recent version of a package?
<bcurtiswx_laptop> the-dude: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess
<the-dude> bcurtiswx_laptop: ah ok thanks :)
<bcurtiswx_laptop> np
<hggdh> morning all
 * bcurtiswx_laptop pours a cup of java
<hggdh> <yawn/>
 * hggdh gets a cups of this fabulously good Brazilian coffee
<hggdh> :-)
<bcurtiswx_laptop> actually im more truly like...
<hggdh> gotcha
 * bcurtiswx_laptop boils some water for a good cup of green tea
<hggdh> ugh!
<bcurtiswx_laptop> can't stand coffee. love tea.
<hggdh> in some ways, coffee is a kind of tea that does not use leaves
<hggdh> or, OTOH, tea is a kind of coffee that does not use seeds
<bcurtiswx_laptop> not exactly. i don't see people shoving coffee beans in their cups and then pouring boiling water on them :P
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> lack of imagination and comformism, it's their problem
<bcurtiswx_laptop> lol
<baptistemm> hi there
<baptistemm> someone is able to reproduce 552140
<baptistemm> bug 552140
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 552140 in gnome-bluetooth (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "bluetooth-applet crashed when laptop's connectivity switch was turned off: bluetooth-applet assert failure: *** glibc detected *** bluetooth-applet: double free or corruption (fasttop): 0x081443c0 *** (affects: 13) (dups: 5) (heat: 224)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/552140
<baptistemm> I would like a valgrind log
<hggdh> baptistemm: probably the easiest way is to add a comment on the bug, asking for it
<bcurtiswx_laptop> hggdh: they did, i think hes just asking to see of someone can reproduce it
<hggdh> oh, OK. Sorry
<bcurtiswx_laptop> baptistemm: since you've requested the information, your hope is that the reporter can provide the logs, since they have had the bug.  The bug still should get the steps to reproduce the issue, and since you've requested information you should change the status to incomplete
<the-dude> does reportbug work for reporting ubuntu bugs?
<bcurtiswx_laptop> hmm, empathy does something weird that i don't understand
<bcurtiswx_laptop> "thekorn - the-dude - " just appeared as a line in my chat window
<bcurtiswx_laptop> <shrugs>
<thekorn> w00t?
<bcurtiswx_laptop> i don't understand what that line means
<thekorn> me neither
 * bcurtiswx_laptop is asking telepathy people
<bcurtiswx_laptop> ddecator: welcome to -mentorship ;)
<damascene> hello, any one knows how to install guest session. it's not there by default and I don
<damascene> 't know why
<qense> pedro_: Shall I add a notice to the UbuntuBugDay wiki page that "If you really like working on Nautilus we suggest you to take a look at the [[Nautilus adoption team]]. This group of people watches after the Nautilus bugs." or something similar.
<pedro_> qense, sure, feel free to do it
<qense> ok!
<arand> Bug #549799 has gone away, but no one knows what fixed it, invalidate?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 549799 in update-notifier (Ubuntu) "[LUCID] update-notifier no longer shows update icon even with auto_launch=false (affects: 5) (heat: 36)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/549799
<yofel> arand: if it just vanished invalidate
<BUGabundo_remote> arand: was it ever valid?
<BUGabundo_remote> didn't we kill that _option_ back in karmic ?
<arand> yofel: Is there a default response for that btw, I can't find any in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<arand> BUGabundo_remote: BUGabundo_remote hacking gconf worked, and wasn't for a while, so yes it was valid.
<yofel> arand: not that I know of, I usually cut something together depending on the situation. Just make sure someone confirms that it works again
<arand> yofel: There are severl confirms, I just said something like "policy is to set it invalid if we don't know what fixed, feel free to re-open"
<yofel> sounds good to me
<joaopinto> hi
<joaopinto> how much time does the "Extra debug information will be added to the bug report automatically." action usually take ?
<joaopinto> ops, it's ready :)
<BUGabundo_remote> joaopinto:
<nigelb> kees, would you have time to update the lp-gm-scripts PPA? (anytime is fine btw, just asked bryce, he's busy, and brian's on vacation)
<kees> nigelb: i didn't even know there was one :)  i can do it but my system is currently hosed, so i have to solve that first
<nigelb> kees, ah, lol, take your time :) (even end of week or next is fine)
<nigelb> just someone has to do it at some point
<nigelb> and you're admin of the gm-dev-launchpad team :D
<nigelb> qense, ping :)
<qense> nigelb: yes?
<nigelb> qense, I need a significant help from your awesome python-fu
<nigelb> qense, can you join me in creating an application to review patches?
<qense> nigelb: My awesome python-fu? :P Yes, I can help, but I can't promise that I'll have a lot of time. Not that I don't have time, it's just that I don't have very much. :)
<nigelb> qense, my problem is I have time and very little knowledge :D
<qense> nigelb: Ah, well, I would be glad to help you and the project.
<qense> First step: name
<qense> mergimus?
<qense> Was that the one?
<nigelb> oh yes
<nigelb> https://launchpad.net/acceptindia
<nigelb> oh yuck, didn't change that
<qense> ok, did you already create something, e.g. with Quickly?
<nigelb> I'm just setting up LP
<qense> ah
<nigelb> need to start quickly soon
<qense> First we need to list the features. What should you be able to do with the app? Just viewing and reviewing?
<qense> Where do you select where you want to see the patches from?
<nigelb> yeah.  I'm changing it a bit from what jono had in mind
<qense> nigelb: You did know that 'mergimus' is Latin for 'we bring  smth down/into ruins' or 'we submerge smth'?
<nigelb> mostly it should be tracking the different statuses, like patch-forwarded-upstream, patch-accepted-upstream, patch needs work
<nigelb> qense, No!
<qense> nigelb: Those statuses are maintained in LP, I assume?
<nigelb> yes, with tags
<qense> not in +patches?
<nigelb> no
<nigelb> its part of a new workflow for reviewers team that I had made
<qense> ah
<qense> nigelb: Do you have any ideas for the interface?
<nigelb> qense, I have a rough one.. is there an app to help me do it?
<nigelb> (or do I take a pick of the paper I was drawing on?)
<qense> nigelb: Most people seem to use either Inkscape or their hands.
<qense> e.g. the Memenu mock-ups were all drawn by hand
<qense> We should use the Software Centre breadcrumbs that Jono put in his mock-up! ;)
<nigelb> I'll draw by hand and take a photo of it
<qense> no scanner?
<qense> a photo will probably do
<nigelb> no scanner
<qense> maybe you should try the GIMP trick for whiteboards they talked about on Planet GNOME after the hackfest in Londen
<nigelb> mairin?
<qense> I think
<nigelb> lemme check that out
<qense> So you open the app, we get presented with a list of places (projects and/or packages) where we can review the patches of, or select multiple. That brings us to a list of patches with their statuses after their names. You can then press review with a patch selected and the magic will unfold like Jono said.
<qense> When done you press the EXECUTE button.
<qense> Is that what you wanted to see?
<nigelb> ok, lets go to #ubuntu-reviews, what i wanted is a bit different
<qense> ok
<qense> I'm in -reviews now
<badcel_> hi, i think i found a bug in empathy / telepathy-idle: not all users are shown in the userlist of the irc channel, can someone assist me in checking the bug?
<yofel> badcel_: did you check if this was already reported? sounds familiar somehow
<badcel_> yofel: not really, the search in launchpad is a bit confusing
<badcel_> where do i have to check it? in empathy / telepathy / telepathy-idle?
<badcel_> globally?
<yofel> badcel_: start here https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy
<badcel_> how did you come to this page?
<badcel_> yofel: Your list does not seem to include the bug, just searching for irc brought up a rather short short list which is not containing the bug
<yofel> hm, I'm not an expert with empathy as I don't use it, maybe wait for someone else to help you, most people here are busy
<yofel> something unrelated,  (Error ID: OOPS-1551EB1288)
<ubot4> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1551EB1288
<BUGabundo> bRoas
<bencrisford> hggdh: do you know who moderates the ubuntu-bugsquad mailing list
<hggdh> bencrisford: usually bdmurray, why?
<bencrisford> hggdh: i posted a message to the list about a collaborative bugday between edubuntu and ubuntu
<bencrisford> but it turns out im not a member on my new email address
<bencrisford> so it needs to be moderated
<bencrisford> i tried messaging bdmurray but i got an auto response saying he was on holiday..?
<bencrisford> im just a bit worried that the message wont get seen...
<bencrisford> i have now joined the list on my email
<bencrisford> but if i post again, the original might get approved and there will be 2 :S
<hggdh> bencrisford: Brian is on vacation
<hggdh> email it to me, and I will forward it to the list (I do not have moderation rights there)
<hggdh> hggdh2 at ubuntu dot com
<hggdh> oh
<hggdh> did not read to the end ;-)
<hggdh> bencrisford: just re-email it
<bencrisford> hggdh: ok
<bencrisford> done
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-04-01
<mccolgan> Quiet today. Not even a single message while I was on.
<leftyfb> I filed a bug against gnome-appearance-properties in ubuntu lucid beta that seems to be fixed in the latest updates today. I found the changelog for the package and was going to associate it with the bug, but i'm not sure which change (there are 2 mentioning button_layout) actually fixed the problem.
<leftyfb> ok, so I found out which change fixed it
<leftyfb> so how do I properly close this bug?
<leftyfb> I was thinking it would be nice to associate this change with the bug, then close it
<leftyfb> bah
<leftyfb> envermind
<leftyfb> REALLY aggravating
<leftyfb> someone else filed the same bug as mine. And for whatever reason, people commented on his and fixed it through his
<leftyfb> as usual, the bugs I file get duplicated hours or days later and those get all the attention
<leftyfb> don't know why I bother
<mccolgan> Is it possible ot mark his as a duplicate of yours?
<leftyfb> It is
<leftyfb> but at this point, that would hide all the work from search results
<leftyfb> I just don't understand why the majority of bugs I report are duplicated sometimes weeks after and get all sorts of activity when mine gets nothing
<leftyfb> I spend the time to go through the possible duplicates to make sure i'm not filing one myself. Am I the only one?
<leftyfb> it's very discouraging to want to even bother filing them in the first place ... why should I when it will go unnoticed until someone else files the exact same thing and then mine is marked as a duplicate or just ignored completely
<micahg> leftyfb: the triagers get a lot of email and sometimes individual reports can fall through the cracks
<leftyfb> there's also the issue of the dupes not bothering to check if the bug their filing already exists
<leftyfb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/552087
<leftyfb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/552132
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 552087 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "gnome-appearance-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__VOID() (dup-of: 552132)" [Undecided,New]
<micahg> leftyfb: well, there is a duplicate finder on submission, but it's limited
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 552132 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "gnome-appearance-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__VOID() (affects: 40) (dups: 2)" [High,Fix released]
<micahg> leftyfb: those have the same title but might not be dupes
<leftyfb> the first(mine) is clearly a lower bug # ... and both have the exact same title
<leftyfb> they're definitely dupes
<micahg> leftyfb: why?
<leftyfb> i've already read through the other bug. It's the same problem
<micahg> apport should mark it a dupe then
<leftyfb> i've already marked mine as a dupe
<leftyfb> no sense in hiding the bug with all the work from search results
<leftyfb> the point is, people aren't bothering to look at the possible dupes that come up and most of the bugs I report go ignored while the same bugs filed after by someone else get attention
<leftyfb> once or twice is one thing, but the majority of the bugs I file turn out this way
<micahg> leftyfb: if you would've waited for the retracer to retrace, it might have marked it as a dupe for you
<yofel> same can be said for the newer bug... still has a coredump.gz
<micahg> so neither should have been public
<micahg> idk why the dev didn't notice the coredump and delete it
<yofel> actually the retracer never got time to retrace it, it's not *that* fast
 * micahg just deleted it
<micahg> yofel: retracer was broke for about 2 weeks
<yofel> well, I sure got a lot of retracer mails the last 2 or 3 days
<yofel> so it should be fixed
<micahg> yofel: right, it's catching up on the backlog :)
<yofel> ok, makes sense then
<leftyfb> so i'm not sure I follow any of this
<leftyfb> retracer?
<yofel> leftyfb: crash reports that have a coredump should *never* be made public
<leftyfb> ok, I don't know why that is or even what that means
<yofel> leftyfb: and you'll notice that a 'Apport Retracing Service' is subscribed to the bug
<yofel> leftyfb: and the bug is tagged with 'needs-i386-retrace'
<leftyfb> I made by bug public so it would get noticed
<yofel> leftyfb: yes, and you exposed possible private information to the outer world with that
<leftyfb> heh, no private information in my case. It was a fresh install of ubuntu with the user/pass as ubuntu/ubuntu
<yofel> leftyfb: as the coredump contains whatever you application had in the RAM at that time
<leftyfb> but noted for next time
<Damascene> may some one looks at Yaron request
<Damascene> https://bugs.launchpad.net/vte/+bug/263822
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 263822 in vte (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "RTL (right to left) support in terminal (BiDi) (affects: 12) (dups: 4) (heat: 114)" [Low,Triaged]
<leftyfb> I don't see "needs-i386-retrace on my bug at all
<micahg> leftyfb: I deleted the coredump and the tag
<micahg> on both bugs
<leftyfb> micahg: I have the page loaded from before you guys made any changes ... still shows the coredump.gz
<leftyfb> did a page search for the word "needs" comes up empty
<micahg> leftyfb: pk
<micahg> ok
<micahg> leftyfb: try need
<leftyfb> ah
<leftyfb> ok, so what does retrace mean?
<micahg> leftyfb: to get a stacktrace by installing the symbols locally and
<leftyfb> I don't understand what you just said
<micahg> it tries to get a proper stacktrace by installing all the symbols packages
<leftyfb> installing "symbols packages" where?
<micahg> leftyfb: on the retracer machine
<leftyfb> so your retracer machine is missing a package it needs to properly mark some bugs as dupes?
<micahg> leftyfb: no
<leftyfb> ok, lets assume I know nothing about what retracing, stacktrace means or what "symbols packages" are, how launchpad automatically marks bugs a dupes or what the requirements are for one of my bugs to get noticed properly are .... mind explaining some of this to me? I was told this would be the proper place for these types of questions.
<micahg> leftyfb: based on the stacktrace produced, duplicates are marked
 * micahg doesn't have too many details
<leftyfb> yofel: ?
<Damascene> is this a library related to empaty http://jira.freeswitch.org/browse/LBDING-18
<yofel> okay, let me try...
<yofel> leftyfb: what the retracer does is: it retraces a bug, checks if there is already a bug reported with the same backtrace and marks it a duplicate of that bug removing the attachements if yes, or it attaches a proper stacktrace, marks the bug public and sets the importance to medium
<yofel> (removing the coredump.gz after retracing)
<leftyfb> how often is this retracer run?
<leftyfb> should I just delete my coredump and mark the bug as public so it shows up in possible dupe results?
<yofel> leftyfb: no idea, as micahg mentioned the retracer was broken for a while and is now catching up
<yofel> and no
<yofel> leftyfb: actually neither bug should have been made public, the other bug was handled wrong as well, crash reports are to be handled by the retracer (unless a developer reports it and knows he needs no backtrace)
<yofel> but they should still have removed the coredump on the other bug in this case
<leftyfb> so is there anything I should be doing differently when filing a bug to get it noticed before duplicates created after?
<yofel> leftyfb: no, unless you know the exact cause of the bug and know which developer to contact directly just let the retracer take care of the job
<leftyfb> so the reason the other bug got noticed instead of mine was because they marked it as public before I did?
<yofel> leftyfb: someone marked it confirmed before yours it seems, but the fact stays that the reporter should have *not* set the bug public
<leftyfb> who marks these bugs as confirmed?
<yofel> users
<leftyfb> so anyone?
<yofel> actually the proper way to handle bugs is reporter->confirmer(bugsquad/user)->triager(bugsquad)->developer
<yofel> in this case the entire bugsquad part was skipped
<yofel> and now the bugs ended up in a messy state
<leftyfb> not much worse than 75% of my bugs that all get marked as duplicates of bugs reported after mine
<mrand> leftyfb: while there is a slight preference for using the earlier bug, there are many factors, none of them hard rules.  If one already has dup's assigned to it, or if there is already an intelligent discussion on one, then it's likely to become the master.
<leftyfb> the latter bug should never have been filed in the first place if mine was first and the second is clearly a duplicate. It seems the second person is ignoring the shown duplicates.
<yofel> *deep sigh*
<mrand> leftyfb: when they are all marked as private, we end up with many being submitted.  That's just the nature of things.
<yofel> bug 552063 is another one that was messed with and bug 552552 seems to be the only one where the retracer actually had time to do its job
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 552063 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "gnome-appearance-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__VOID() (affects: 4) (heat: 20)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/552063
<ubot4> yofel: Bug 552552 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/552552 is private
<leftyfb> so filing bugs and having the bug actually acted upon is like winning the lottery
<leftyfb> and by acted upon, I mean not marked as a duplicate of a bug filed after the fact
<yofel> leftyfb: here, see bug 552552 how a retraced bug should look like
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 552552 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "gnome-appearance-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__VOID() (affects: 1) (heat: 160)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/552552
<leftyfb> and yet it's still not marked as a duplicate
<leftyfb> of mine or the other
<yofel> actually the oldest report is bug 550836
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 550836 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "[LUCID] gnome-appearance-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__VOID() (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/550836
<yofel> but here even the title was changed so I guess the retracer gave up from the beginning
<yofel> leftyfb: yes, as the retracer never run on the other bugs, so it didn't take them into account when searching for dups
<leftyfb> ok, so the retracer was broken
<yofel> leftyfb: it was not, the reporters broke the bugs
<yofel> the retracer has strict rules how a bug has to look like, if you change that it won't run
<leftyfb> and what about all the bugs i've reported over the years that all get marked duplicates of bugs filed days or in some cases, weeks after mine? Up until recently I was only filing a bug and not making any changes to it, waiting for something to happen with them... only to find out weeks later that it's marked a duplicate of a bug that's been getting a ton of activity
<yofel> leftyfb: are we talking about bug reports or crash reports there? auto-duplicating works only for crashes
<leftyfb> both
<leftyfb> probably mostly manual bug reports
<leftyfb> but some were crash reports
<yofel> well, as we said sometimes the retracer was broken, and for manual reports it's not easy to always identify if a bug was already reported
<yofel> and sometimes reporters just don't take the time to look
<leftyfb> so it's a lottery
<yofel> sometimes it is, it's our job to make sure it isn't, but with ~41k unconfirmed bugs we just aren't fast enough with what staff we have
<yofel> we should educate reporters somehow though to not mark crash reports public :/
<yofel> (before the retracer finished)
<leftyfb> yeah, none of this is explained
<kermiac> hey yofel :) I shouldn't have added [LUCID] to the title for bug 550836? I thought the retracer only used the uploaded files & didn't care what the title of the bug report is
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 550836 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "[LUCID] gnome-appearance-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__VOID() (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/550836
<Damascene> his bug has a patch attached to it that has been forwarded upstream and requires their input or incorporation,
<Damascene> sorry
<bbordwell> A bug report requesting an out of date package in the repositories to be updated should get the tag "need-packaging" correct?
<micahg> bbordwell: no
<bbordwell> micahg, oops, thanks
<micahg> bbordwell: bug #?
<bbordwell> bug 538900
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 538900 in gtk-gnutella (Ubuntu) "[lucid] gtk-gnutella needs updated (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538900
<micahg> bbordwell: .8 is in unstable
<bbordwell> micahg, I installed it from source and in the top right corner it says 96.8 stable
<bbordwell> Though I could be wrong
<bbordwell> it i mean
<bbordwell> also, according to wikipedia a new stable is released every year, it has been one year
<bbordwell> Version 0.96.8 is a stable release, containing critical bug fixes for the previous release 0.96.7
<micahg> bbordwell: it should've been updated in debian earlier
<micahg> bbordwell: 0.96.8 is in unstable
<bbordwell> ah, debian unstable you mean?
<micahg> yes
<bbordwell> okay, sorry i thought you meant it was an unstable release of gtk-gnutella.
<micahg> bbordwell: I changed it to an FFe sync request
<bbordwell> micahg, Thank you :) no big deal to me but it does seem strange to get a warning about ancient software on a beta...
<micahg> bbordwell: what beta?
<bbordwell> lucid
<micahg> bbordwell: it's not lucid, it's the gnutella dsoftware
<micahg> bbordwell: for those types of bugs, good to check debian
<bbordwell> micahg, Thank you, I am new to bugsquad and so far I have only gotten familiar with upstream bugs at GNOME
<bala> team: what is the package for grub loading error
<bbordwell> bala, I was looking at that bug and I was not sure what to do with it. The fact that it did not work after a fresh install suggest a ubiquity bug
<bbordwell> either that or grub
<bbordwell> can i get the bug #?
<bala> bbordwell: GRUB loading.
<bala> error: no such partition
<bala> grub rescue>
<bbordwell> bala, just file it against ubiquity, Then someone that knows more about ubiquity will see and and if they disagree they will reassign it to grub.
<bala> bbordwell: oh k fine, so the bug now is in ubiquity
<Fria_> SVK is useless in ubuntu, it have at least 2 bugs stoping it from working at all
<bbordwell> bala, can you give me a link to that bug? I want to ask the original bug reporter a questoin
<bbordwell> question*
<bala> bbordwell: oh s
<bala> bbordwell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/553016
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 553016 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "GRUB loading error (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<Fria_> It seems that SVK application is totally useless on Karmic. Can someone set it's priority to high? its a summary of 3 bugs - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/svk/+bug/553109
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 553109 in svk (Ubuntu) "SVK is useless in Karmic - at least 3 bugs (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<Damascene> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vte/+bug/263822 what do you think of yaron suggestion?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 263822 in vte (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "RTL (right to left) support in terminal (BiDi) (affects: 12) (dups: 4) (heat: 114)" [Low,Triaged]
<Damascene> he want to remove the dups from his bug because it might get fixed alone
<bbordwell>  I feel that this bug is ready to be marked as triaged with an importance of low, could a member of BC please do so? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evince/+bug/547225
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 547225 in evince (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Evince fails to properly display this "type" of pdf (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jibel> Damascene, hey, I've seen you talked to yaron about the bidi issue. It's a long standing discussion.
<jibel> Damascene, there a 2 different issues there.
<jibel> Damascene,  firstly, the VTE not supporting rtl language. Upstream is not intended to fix it.
<jibel> Since it won't be fixed upstream, the hebrew translation team decided to remove the hebrew translations from the CLI (e.g) dpkg
<jibel> That's the second issue.
<jibel> Damascene, they did it in debian and are doing the same in Ubuntu.
<jibel> Damascene,  so, following their point of view, the dpkg bug 251705 must be processed separately and is not a dup of bug 263822
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 251705 in synaptic (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "dpkg uses wrong encoding for Hebrew (dup-of: 263822)" [Medium,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251705
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 263822 in vte (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "RTL (right to left) support in terminal (BiDi) (affects: 12) (dups: 4) (heat: 114)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263822
<Damascene> jibel, I've different thinking I guess
<Damascene> we can promote another terminal to be used for the rtl locales
<Damascene> mlterm for example works fine
<jibel> Damascene, I must admit that I don't really understand their position. Removing translations is not a way to fix a translation problem.
<Damascene> but it's better than no fix :)
<jibel> indeed
<Damascene> what do you thing of using mlterm instead?
<jibel> A way to promote it could be to set it as a recommend of any RTL language-support- package and  ask to use it as the default terminal during installation ?
<jibel> that won't fix the embedded terminal problem.
<Damascene> why?
<BUGabundo_vacati> morning
<jibel> the embedded terminal is a VTE component part of the gnome environment.
<duanedesign> I have seen a link given to bug reporters educating them on how to manage the 'Status' of there bug. Does this sound familiar to anyone?
<jibel> Damascene, but I think the real problem is that there is no coordinated effort to find a proper solution.
<Damascene> there should be, could you remove yaron bug duplicate state.
<Damascene> then we will find a way out
<kermiac> duanedesign: is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status what you're referring to?
<jibel> Damascene, I see 2 actions to be taken:
<duanedesign> kermiac_: perfect!
<jibel> Damascene, 1. propose mlterm as default term for rtl languages
<jibel> Damascene, 2. blacklist RTL languages in the VTE
<Damascene> how to achive that?
<Damascene> open new bug for each?
<jibel> Damascene, that would fix most of the issues I guess.
<Damascene> jibel, should I open new bug for that?
<jibel> Damascene, It would be best to send an email to get feedback from community first. I don't know which ML is better.
<Damascene> ok thanks
<jibel> Damascene, you could ask to dpm.
<Damascene> sorry but what is ,ML and dpm
<jibel> sorry. ML: mailing list, and dpm is david planella the Ubuntu Translations Coordinator
<jibel> Damascene, you can find him on ubuntu-translators
<Damascene> np, thanks
<jibel> Damascene, thanks to you. It would be a great achievement to have proper defaults for bidi users.
<Damascene> I hope to reach that point
<genux_> I have joined the bugsqaud team.. but was wondering how do I go about starting to help out.. I am a kubuntu Lucid user.
<genux_> I suppose what I was wondering how do you get a mentor as such.
<bencrisford> !info ubuntu-edu-preschool
<ubot4> bencrisford: ubuntu-edu-preschool (source: edubuntu-meta): Preschool Educational Application Bundle. In component main, is optional. Version 1.72 (karmic), package size 18 kB, installed size 48 kB
<bala> Team: what is the package for bug  appear by keyboard, mouse ex: keyboard layout
<leftyfb> gnome-keyboard-properties
<leftyfb> you can find out by opening the application and looking in your running processes list
<bala> leftyfb: ya i got it thank you...
<dgtombs> seb128: if you're here i'm David Tombs from bug 481197. i can reproduce the problem right now
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 481197 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "unable to mount location - failed to retrieve share list from server (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/481197
<deuxpi> I am not able to reassign a bug to "ubuntu-mono"...
<seb128> dgtombs, hey
<dgtombs> hi
<seb128> dgtombs, no, I think the break on such change is known
<seb128> no need of extra details
<dgtombs> ok cool.
<seb128> running gvfsd-smb doesn't handle settings change dynamically
<dgtombs> hmm but i could reproduce it right after login
<dgtombs> nothing changed while gvfs-smb-browse was running
<seb128> dunno then
<seb128> sorry I'm busy on beta2 issues today
<seb128> that one seems rather low importance
<dgtombs> yeah no prob. just offering :)
<seb128> comment on launchpad we will comment if we have questions
<seb128> thanks
<yofel> hm, is bug 553400 a bug? and  if yes where would that go to? I had that once, but then just booted usually and used sysrq+i to get to a shell
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 553400 in ubuntu "No keyboard with init=/bin/bash (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553400
<greg-g> yofel: judging by the reporter's LP/Wiki page, I'm giong to say he knows what he is saying. That sounds like a kernel issue (I think), but I would ask in #ubuntu-kernel first
<yofel> ok, thanks
<greg-g> yofel: np
<marmuta> Hi, is there any documentation on private bug reports somewhere?
<marmuta> I keep getting notified about duplicates of private bug #526791 but am unable to look into it.
<ubot4> marmuta: Bug 526791 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/526791 is private
<yofel> marmuta: I'm looking at it
<marmuta> Thanks
<yofel> also private bugs are only accessible by the reporter, directly subscribed person and bug control members (and package maintainers I think)
<yofel> *persons
<marmuta> I see, good to know. Is this in the wiki too somewhere? I haven't found it.
<greg-g> just marked it public, I didn't see any personally identifiable information in any of the attachments
<greg-g> erm, I mean sensitive info
<marmuta> Great, thank you :)
<yofel> why am I even trying... *sigh*
<greg-g> yofel: ?
<yofel> greg-g: we just did the exact same thing twice
<greg-g> we can confirm each other, in case one of us missed something
<greg-g> I'm actually a little nervous when I do it for someone else's bug report when I'm not double checked
<greg-g> I do it for my own easily/quickly because I know what to look for :)
<yofel> heh, me too
<yofel> ok, didn't find anything either
<greg-g> so, thanks for double checking my work, yofel
<greg-g> awesome
<JoshuaL> I have a problem with lucid, sleep mode does not work. how can i make a proper bug report for this?
<micahg> which package has the restart notifier in it?
<micahg> hggdh: do you know which package the restart notifier is in?
<qense> micahg: update-notifier
<qense> too late
<vish> qense: tagging patch isnt sufficient.. you need to subscribe the review team as well
<vish> "patch"*
<bencrisford> pedro_: i saw your email, thanks for the reply :)
<pedro_> bencrisford, awesome! next time we might want to create a bug day page just like the ones we do for the others bug days so we can keep track of what's going on while doing the triage ;-)
<pedro_> bencrisford, if you want to organize something like that just let me know and i'll be glad to help you out ;-)
<bencrisford> pedro_: i was meaning to look into arranging things like that..  this is my first bug day, so im kind of new to everything
<BUG_vacations> evening
<bencrisford> BUG_vacations: hey
<BUG_vacations> hey hey bencrisford
<bencrisford> hows the vacation?
<qense> vish: ah, I didn't know that. Thanks!
<BUG_vacations> nicccceeee
<BUG_vacations> spending money :\
<bencrisford> BUG_vacations: :)
 * bencrisford just lent his 4 year old 2nd cousin his linux format magazine :P
<BUG_vacations> ahah
<cyphermox> I seem to have an issue with the initrd (missing driver or something) when trying to pxe boot a system. what package would that fall into?
<yofel> cyphermox: you could ask in #ubuntu-kernel, I think the kernel package (linux) could be responsible here but I'm not sure
<genii> I'd wonder if his pxe booting issue is actually a bug or just some misconfiguration
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-04-02
<mario_andres> marioandres
<mccolgan> huh
 * kobrien looks for something to do. 
<micahg> kobrien: about 40k bugs need looking at :)
<kobrien> micahg: :) something for a n00b?
<kobrien> long time user and coder, looking to start contribing
<kobrien> suppose I should read
<micahg> kobrien: depends what you want to do
<kobrien> micahg: I've been on launchpad confirming bugs, but I can code...
<micahg> kobrien: well, I can point you to the bug triage guide if you like
<kobrien> i've read it
<micahg> kobrien: or you can find a bug that's been triaged an unassigned and try to create a patch
<kobrien> micahg: sounds like a sensible way to start, thanks
<micahg> kobrien: the other thing you can do is go here: http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs/ find an FTBFS and make a patch to fix it
<kobrien> kk
<kobrien> ah, interesting
<kobrien> anyone looking at lighttpd?
<kobrien> seeing as how it won't start under lucid
<micahg> kobrien: maybe on teh server team idk
<kobrien> kk
<kobrien> these dev scripts are making things handy
<vish> lp down again?
<vish> locked rather
<Ciemon> Yeah.. only for 15 mins apparently
<simion314> hi, i found a bug, i am not sure how to search this bug, i think that it is very possible that it had been reported already but i can't find it(i am not an native english speacker and maybe my google query is not good)
<om26er> simion314, what is the problem?
<simion314> om26er: hi, i installed kubuntu 10.04 , upgraded it , at login mu laptop reboots
<simion314> i can't find with google nothing abut this
<simion314> so i do not search corectly or this bug was not reported and i should report it
<simion314> but is strange that nobody  complains about it in bugs or forums, so should i file a bug report?
 * om26er dont know what to say
<om26er> for kubuntu the package might be kdm
<simion314> om26er: and i have no idea what info to atache to the bug, i will search a little while on google, maybe  find something and maybe i will wait for beta2
<BlackZ> simion314: feel free to report it, we will take care to mark it as duplicated, if it has been reported
<simion314> BlackZ: ok,
<BlackZ> simion314: please, be more detailed possible
<BlackZ> also, specify the steps for reproduce the bug, if possible
<BlackZ> but I think you can't atm, launchpad is in read-only mode, so you must wait
<simion314> BlackZ: the strange thing is that the livecd had same problem but using the option to turn off acpi,apic and modeset it booted and i installed, i know that kms is not stable for my card, but in my installation is not working, i will try other boot options
<smif1984> I all, i'm a new bugsquad member.. Can someone point me in the good direction for starting triaging bugs? I've read the docs, but i just need to know where to start...
<BUGabundo> welcome smif1984
<davide_> is there any video/podcast on how to triage bugs?
<zeroseven0183> Hi! Yes, check out this video http://blip.tv/file/3219368
<davide_> thanks 070183!!
<davide_> i have a question about bug 429674, a bug about gnome-terminal shortcuts. In the discussion there is a sufficient number of workaround so that the users can overcome the problem. What should be done with it?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 429674 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "Cannot disable keyboard shortcuts (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/429674
<mario_andres> hi everybody
<davide_> hi mario
<mario_andres> I would like to begin to resolve bugs, I have read all your information in wiki.ubuntu.com / Bugs
<mario_andres> but i do not know how to follow
<vish> mario_andres: any particular package/app you like to fix the bugs in ?
<dako3256> can someone change this to wishlist, Bug #259019
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 259019 in mutt (Ubuntu) "Mutt colors parse error while reading apt-logs (heat: 4)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259019
<mario_andres> may be, nautilus
<vish> mario_andres: neat , have you seen this >  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix
<mario_andres> yes
<mario_andres> where can i find a list of bugs ?
<vish> mario_andres: this is the list of nautilus bugs >  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus
<mario_andres> thanks
<nigelb> crimsun, apport now doesn't allow you to apport-collect on bugs not started by you (I think)
<bcurtiswx> this could be a problem...
<bcurtiswx> what if a reporter goes missing and someone else has the issue?
<nigelb> open a new bug
<nigelb> I really dont like people cluttering one "my mic doesn't work" with 10 different hardware and refusing to open new bugs
<vish> jcastro: hi , i mentioned deleting the duplicate project for murrine, right? and you were wondering how to do it.. well , i was wondering the same, needed to delete a couple of our projects , i just found out how \o/  we need to file a question in lp like > https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/106292 [just mentioning in case you were still wondering how :) ]
<vish> or maybe you already deleted it
<jcastro> ah yeah
 * vish checks
<jcastro> also, nice job on that testdrive icon!
<jcastro> whichever one you end up choosing
<vish> jcastro: thanks.. i'm getting the "td" done right and will propose the merge
 * nigelb pokes vish about reviewers team icon :D
<vish> nigelb: yup , in my list , but i seems testdrive is also release critical :)
<vish> it*
<vish> needs UIfe and stuff
<nigelb> testdrive is in universe for lucid?
<vish> must be , i dont know
<nigelb> hm
<yofel> nigelb: afaik apport-collect should work if... (you're the reporter || you're subscribed to the bug) && the bug is not a duplicate
<nigelb> yofel, so if you're not the reporter but subscribed, it should work?
<yofel> nigelb: that's what the apport-collect rejection message that you get in the not allowed cases indicates at least (oh, and the bug has to be still open)
<yofel> nigelb: _('You are not the reporter or subscriber of this '
<yofel>                   'problem report, or the report is a duplicate or already '
<yofel>                   'closed.\n\nPlease create a new report using "apport-bug".'))
<yofel> nigelbabu: got disconnected?
<nigelbabu> yeah
<nigelbabu> if you said something I missed it
<ntucker> hello #ubuntu-bugs
<ntucker> can anyone advise on the most helpful way to report a bug if I have no idea what component the bug is in?
<ntucker> the "Reporting Bugs" instructions direct me to use ubuntu-bug but that requires a pid or package name, and ... i don't know any of that
<yofel> nigelbabu: that's what the apport-collect rejection message that you get in the not allowed cases indicates at least (oh, and the bug has to be still open)
<yofel> nigelbabu: _('You are not the reporter or subscriber of this '
<yofel> 'problem report, or the report is a duplicate or already '
<yofel> 'closed.\n\nPlease create a new report using "apport-bug".'))
<nigelbabu> ntucker, what do you want to report a bug about?
<ntucker> the notification popup dingus
<jcastro> bdmurray: ping
<nigelbabu> ntucker, exact problem you are facing?
<ntucker> its behavior is bizarre
<nigelbabu> yofel, ah, so you can subscribe and still collect... hmm :)
<nigelbabu> ntucker, ubuntu-bug notify-osd should work for that :)
<ntucker> ok, thanks nigelbabu, but my question is really a general one: how does one report a bug against an unknown component and allow the bug triage process figure out which component it is?
<nigelbabu> file against linux package
<nigelbabu> ubuntu-bug linux
<hggdh> er. Which notification popup?
<ntucker> ok, this should probably be in the instructions for filing bugs.  i will see about getting that added
<vish> nigelbabu: any reason you make the release team the first one to show in lp scripts?
<ntucker> hggdh: notify-osd sounds correct.  i just couldn't remember the name of it
<nigelbabu> vish, huh?
<hggdh> ntucker: that's where I was heading to ;-)
<vish> nigelbabu: next to user names , the release team icon is the first one before ubuntu-members
<ntucker> hggdh: huh?
<nigelbabu> vish, I didn't right the code.  I just added reviewers team to it
<hggdh> ntucker: open the bug against notify-osd
<vish> nigelbabu: ah , k.. i thought it was something that you requested ;p
<nigelbabu> vish, nope
<ntucker> hggdh: sure, i will.  but there is still a general problem with the bug reporting process that i am going to try to smooth out.  i'm sure many people have a difficult time knowing what component their bug is in
<bdmurray> jcastro: hey
<jcastro> bdmurray: nm, I figured it out!
<jcastro> bdmurray: I asked deryck for some data that you might want to see
<jcastro> bdmurray: basically a per package list of ones with the most patches
<jcastro> so we can target them for patch days
<jcastro> nigelbabu: normally around now is when bdmurray pastes a URL to a graph he's been generating for 6 months and hasn't told anyone about
<nigelbabu> yeah, how can I get a graph for patches?
<nigelbabu> I've been think of asking brian and forgetting all the time
<bdmurray> http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/patches/
<bdmurray> ;-)
<bdmurray> nigelbabu: I updated firefox-lp-improvements for you yesterday
<nigelbabu> bdmurray, thank you thank you thank you :)
<jcastro> nigelbabu: woo hoo, now we can set goals!
<jcastro> bdmurray: I was just kidding about the graph thing, I didn't know you actually had a graph.
<nigelbabu> jcastro, yes!  the graphs are cool bdmurray :)
<jcastro> bdmurray: you made my day though!
<nigelbabu> jcastro, so the idea for the patch day to have one contact for every hour
<jcastro> what do you mean?
<nigelbabu> similar to the old hug days
<nigelbabu> person A would be around in the channel to help for 1 hour and then hands over to next person
<nigelbabu> everyone can ping A about any doubts
<jcastro> oh ok
<nigelbabu> so you're for wednesday or friday?
<nigelbabu> friday would be after toolchain release
<jcastro> nigelbabu: let's ask a platform guy what day they actually usually start merging
<nigelbabu> who would that be?
<jcastro> somewhere around there
<jcastro> james_w always has good insight on things like this
<jcastro> or any ubuntu developer that's also a DD
<nigelbabu> jcastro, you'll poke or you want me to poke?
<jcastro> let's both poke
<nigelbabu> hehe, in -devel then :)
<vish> heh , irc can hurt someone ^ ;p
<jpiche> if someone filed a bug back in an alpha and a couple days later commented that it was fixed and when I try to duplicate it it doesn't happen, do I mark it as Invalid?
<vish> jpiche: which package? if it is a desktop bug , and fixed in an update "fix released" , if mysteriously gone , invalid
<jpiche> banshee, bug 403634
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 403634 in banshee (Ubuntu) "Banshe crashes when I scroll over the tray icon (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403634
<jpiche> (i accidentally clicked invalid already when looking at the options)
<nigelbabu> jcastro, ok, so who's next target? :D
<nigelbabu> since james seems to be away
<vish> jpiche: should be OK , just comment on the change
<vish> jpiche: use the "unknown fix" response , if you are using lp scripts
<jcastro> nigelbabu: I can catch james on monday
<jpiche> vish, okay thanks
<jcastro> nigelbabu: maybe a post to -devel
<nigelbabu> jcastro, what should I be asking? when the archive opens?
<jcastro> one sec
<nigelbabu> bdmurray, shouldn't I be seeing an icon for reviewers team in the new firefox improvements script?
<nigelbabu> okay, forget, some trouble here, got fixed now :)
<bcurtiswx> launchpad greasemonkey scripts.. isn't there a deb package with all of it now.. and where is it?
<BUGa_vacations> yes
<BUGa_vacations> but I've missed it a bit
<BUGa_vacations> plus for chromium you still to manuall install it
<micahg> bcurtiswx: https://launchpad.net/~gm-dev-launchpad/+archive/ppa
<bcurtiswx> micahg: ty
<Amarant> i need help, i have bug/problem but theres no appearant way to report this (launchpad is very uncooperative)
<Amarant> samu@Xeen:~$ dmesg |tail -n 2
<Amarant> [   26.178161] end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0
<Amarant> [   38.258271] end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0
<Amarant> and this is printed to tty1 every now and then
<Amarant> another problems, include, gdm freeze and random gnome freeze
<Amarant> using ubuntu 10.04 beta
<BalleClorin> Can a controller please change bug #546917 to triaged. I'm suggesting medium importance (moderate impact on a core application)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 546917 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "fglrx fails to install in lucid (affects: 11) (heat: 40)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/546917
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-04-03
<dragon> Is this a bug in upstart? http://paste.ubuntu.com/408349/
<micahg> dragon: is tehre an upstart job?
<dragon> micahg: not sure. Where do I check?
<micahg> idk
 * micahg hasn't learned upstart yet :)
<dragon> micahg: there should be an upstart service for this any way, since /etc/init.d way is deprecated.
<crimsun> there is an upstart job for networking
<crimsun> read /etc/init.d/networking :-)
<crimsun> anyhow, no, it isn't an upstart bug but either in sysvinit or netbase
<dragon> crimsun: from reading that script, I can tell that upstart isn't being used completely. In my understanding /etc/init.d is the way to go at this time.
<arand> There's two users in #ubuntu+1 seing something like Bug #531027 and/or Bug #532984 And we could use a hand in trying to get hold of any relevant debugging information.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 531027 in ubuntu " GLIB WARNING ** GLib - getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0) (affects: 23) (heat: 118)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531027
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 532984 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 10.04 Alpha 3 won't boot, with (process 239): GLib-WARNING **: getpwid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0), on HP Compaq Pentium 4 (affects: 5) (heat: 26)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532984
<Sioux-33>  hi i have problem with udev in lucid i want to downgrade it to if is possible  version 147 6.0 the same like in karmic cos just this udev version working propelly for me does anyone know how to downgrade udev in lucid?
<Sioux-33> anyone here ?
<alex_mayorga> hi I've just got 552654 here
<alex_mayorga> anything worth submitting?
<alex_mayorga> Bug #552654
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 552654 in indicator-session (Ubuntu) "indicator-session-service crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke() (affects: 2) (heat: 16)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/552654
<ddecator> what do you mean by "anything worth submitting" exactly?
<alex_mayorga> ddecator: anything missing from the original bug report?
<ddecator> alex_mayorga: not that i can think of off-hand. i saw you're subscribed, so you'll see if any info is requested
<alex_mayorga> ddecator: alright thanks
<smif1984> HI everybody
<smif1984> Hi, i'm new to the team. I have a question about bug #538612. Latest lucid updates have fixed the behavior the user reported as buggy, so i marked the the bug as invalid and made a comment to explain. Can the bug be considered triaged?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 538612 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "cursor blinks even when terminal doesn't have focus (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538612
<davide_> Hi, i'm new to the team. I have a question about bug #538612. Latest lucid updates have fixed the behavior the user reported as buggy, so i marked the the bug as invalid and made a comment to explain. Can the bug be considered triaged?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 538612 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "cursor blinks even when terminal doesn't have focus (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538612
<yofel> davide_: as Invalid means the bug is closed yes
<davide_> Hi yofel, so what should i do now?
<yofel> davide_: with that bug: nothing, it's done. Choose your next bug to work on
<yofel> I can't reproduce that behaviour either btw.
<davide_> ok.. but so basically the "final status" of a bug can be either triaged or invalid... Am i wrong?
<joaopinto> triaged is not a final status
<yofel> well, the final status of a bug is either Invalid, Fix Released or Won't Fix. The final BugSquad status is either Invalid or Triaged
<charlie-tca> Actually, they can be fix-released if fixed in lucid but existing in another version
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Fixed%20in%20Development%20release%20while%20still%20existing%20in%20a%20previous%20release
<davide_> mmm ok.. very clean yofel.. btw where are you guys from?
<xteejx> Good afternoon all!!
<xteejx> Managed to get my broadband back after a couple of months away from triage, so sorry if anyone's been left picking up a few pieces, I didn't see it coming!
<xteejx> Loving the new look lucid beta 1 though....ok off subject but hey, it's pretty lush! :)....anyone step in here and say hi lol
<smif1984> Hi!
<xteejx> Hi smif1984 :)
<xteejx> Good year 1984, when I was born hehe ;)
<xteejx> How are triaging things going at the moment? Am I still the only one that was sorting thru LP expired/Incomplete bug report or has anyone else picked that up, otherwise I'll just carry on with it.
<xteejx> ?
<xteejx> bug 508799, I have messaged MOTU channel about it, but not sure if they deal with adobe flash, any ideas?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 508799 in adobe-flashplugin (Ubuntu) "[lucid] flash version in older releases is older upstream version (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/508799
<yofel> hey, wb xteejx
<xteejx> Hey yofel, and thanks :)
<yofel> xteejx: carry on, the incomplete bug count has only increased, I'm too busy with no-package bugs ATM (and trying to fix other peoples pcs in #ubuntu+1)
<xteejx> yofel: lol no worries, just didn't want to step on toes
<smif1984> is it possible to filter bugs of a package in lp depending on status? e.g. only show incomplete bugs?
<xteejx> smif1984, of course
<xteejx> Try advanced search
<smif1984> .... sorry for the noise.. :(
<charlie-tca> welcome back, xteejx
<charlie-tca> smif1984: questions are not noise
<xteejx> smif1984: Questions are there to be answered ask as many as you like we don't mind
<xteejx> charlie-tca: Hey charlie, thanks :)
<smif1984> cheers :)
<xteejx> no worries
<xteejx> anyway....bug 508813 has a potential even at this stage to be a bitch whilst upgrading to Lucid. I have contacted Brian Thomason who is a partner upload sponsor to see if/what needs to be done, but we only have 3 weeks.....
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 508813 in bughelper (Ubuntu) "bughelper crashed with NoWorkingTree in find_format() (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/508813
<xteejx> wrong one hang on
<xteejx> bug 508799
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 508799 in adobe-flashplugin (Ubuntu) "[lucid] flash version in older releases is older upstream version (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/508799
<charlie-tca> I've been able to upgrade from karmic with no problem
<xteejx> what about adobe flash?
<charlie-tca> I didn't have a problem with it
<xteejx> weird
<charlie-tca> I don't think I understand that report.
<xteejx> yeah i messed up the description
<charlie-tca> If the flash is up to date, why will it be an old version?
<xteejx> was tired, will change it
<charlie-tca> It might even be fixed by now
<xteejx> it's not
<xteejx> Look at publishing history https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adobe-flashplugin/+publishinghistory you'll see what I mean, H/I/J/Karmic were given the newer version, Lucid is still based on the old Karmic one from the sync
<xteejx> !help
<ubot4> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xteejx> !info adobe-flashplugin lucid
<ubot4> xteejx: Package adobe-flashplugin does not exist in lucid
<charlie-tca> hmmm
<charlie-tca> !flashplugin-installer
<ubot4> charlie-tca: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xteejx> !flash
<ubot4> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<xteejx> !info flashplugin lucid
<ubot4> xteejx: Package flashplugin does not exist in lucid
<yofel> here's what policy shows here for flashplugin-installer http://paste.ubuntu.com/408646/
<yofel> how wouldn't that update?
<xteejx> how come the publishing history is wrong or has the package changed?
<charlie-tca> We have flashplugin-installer, but flashplugin-nonfree is a transitional package replaced by flashplugin-installer
<charlie-tca> and the installer grabs it from adobe, I believe
<charlie-tca> So you will get the most current version, now
<xteejx> So adobe-flashplugin is deprecated?
<charlie-tca> at least doesn't exist in a default install
<xteejx> I'll close the report then since there's no problem other than the publishing history not showing lucid
 * xteejx yawns
<xteejx> Feels like a Sunday today...
<BUGa_vacations> evening
<bencrisford> BUGa_vacations: hi
<BUGa_vacations> hey bencrisford
<BUGa_vacations> really really tired today
<BUGa_vacations> just got home
<BUGa_vacations> 200KMs ride
<bencrisford> BUGa_vacations: home from vacation?
<BUGa_vacations> got to pad some horses
<BUGa_vacations> http://p.bugabundo.net/tag/severdesousa
<BUGa_vacations> and got driven in a moto quad too
<bencrisford> cool :)
<bencrisford> !info gtk+
<Damascene> If I want a package to be installed as default for some language. that will help the user of that language like terminal supporting that language and a calender for it too. what is the best place to start this?
<ubot4> bencrisford: Package gtk+ does not exist in karmic
<vish> Damascene: by default in the desktop > desktop mailing list
<vish> probably a bug in the language pack too , maybe , but i'm not sure of that :)
<Damascene> vish, for example if I chose Arabic locale I get mtlerm as the default terminal. should I go to desktop mail list?
<Damascene> it could be added as dependices
<vish> Damascene: you can send a mail  , probably you'd get a better response , or also try #ubuntu-translations   for how to proceed
<vish>  #ubuntu-translation
<vish> hrm  wrong channel name :s , just a sec
<vish> Damascene: ah ha > #ubuntu-translators
<Damascene> vish, this https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-desktop ?
<vish> Damascene: yup , thats the one
<Damascene> I think it may get 100 messaage a day :)
<Damascene> "Receive digests?" means only one mail a day with summary?
<vish> Damascene: desktop mailing list is low volume , you can have a look at the archives , for the mail volume
<Joeseph64> How can I report a bug for metacity?  I tried on launchpad, but I did not see a place for it.  (Metacity is crashing often.)
<mrand> Joeseph64: I'd hope you could do "ubuntu-bug metacity" at a command line prompt
<Joeseph64> mrand: Thanks. Reporting it now.
<Joeseph64> How can I get the error message that Metacity crashes with if it is not run in a terminal and apport does not pick it up?
<yofel> if it segfaults it might print something in dmesg, apport should catch it though in this case
<yofel> maybe look in ~/.xsession-errors
<Joeseph64> yofel: Yeah.  Apport isn't catching it, and it never seems to happen when I run it from the terminal....  'dmesg | grep metacity' yields nothing; I'll check that place next.
<Damascene> vish, SpamAssassin identified this message as possible spam (score 3.7) :(
<LiveWireBT> hello
<LiveWireBT> anyone out there?
<jpds> Sure, what's up?
<LiveWireBT> will firefox-branding be updated to the new branding?
<LiveWireBT> there is the old ubuntu logo below the yahoo searchbar
<jpds> Is there a bug report about that?
<LiveWireBT> haven't found anything
<LiveWireBT> should i file one?
<jpds> Yes, sounds like a good idea.
<LiveWireBT> ok
<LiveWireBT> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/554819 should be sufficient, isn't it?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 554819 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Update firefox-branding to new Ubuntu Brand (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<LiveWireBT> hmmmm didn't know there's a bot for that
<jpds> LiveWireBT: Ah, there already is a bug about that, marked yours as a dup.
<LiveWireBT> okay lesson learned
<yofel> bug 554819
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 554819 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Update firefox-branding to new Ubuntu Brand (dup-of: 545600)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/554819
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 545600 in ubuntu-start-page "old ubuntu logo in use at start.ubuntu.com (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 24)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/545600
<LiveWireBT> another one: in ubiquity, when i want to install the bootloader to another drive/partition, the selection from the dropdown menu is not updated, it has to be typed in manually
<arand> LiveWireBT: Bug is known. let me see...
<arand> LiveWireBT: and fixed it seems Bug #539204
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 539204 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Keyboard input needed to change grub-install device w/Lucid Live install (affects: 13) (dups: 7)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/539204
<arand> LiveWireBT: Or has it cropped up again, in later-than-beta1 installer?
<LiveWireBT> arand: thanks, havent tried anything newer than beta1 installer yet
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-04-04
<LiveWireBT> arand: i tried the latest daily build now. all ok
<arand> LiveWireBT: Dandy.
<LiveWireBT> pardon?
<arand> LiveWireBT: Good, great, excellent, bejugular.
<helmy> hello , i have just installed ubuntu 10.04 on my IBM thinkpad T43 , i noticed some bugs i like to report , is there any bug tracking system i can use ?
<yofel> !bugs | helmy
<ubot4> helmy: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<bencrisford> Happy easter!
<zeroseven0183> Happy easter everyone
<bencrisford> zeroseven0183: happy easter to you too :)
<Damascene> SpamAssassin identified this message as possible spam (score 3.7)
<Damascene> vish, I can't send any email to the desktop mail list
<vish> Damascene: not sure.. try asking in the desktop channel tomorrow , regarding the problem
<vish> the language depends problem*
<xteejx> Hey guys
<xteejx> bug 514382 (bug control only) - it grabbed a CoreDump.gz, so I can't make it public, but it appears it has attempted to retrace it, but not sure if it has managed to do this properly or not. (Not really used to apport reports with coredumps)
<ubot4> xteejx: Bug 514382 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/514382 is private
<xteejx> Shall I reproduce this under gdb control to obtain a useful backtrace?
<xteejx> Hmm....strange it seems to work now, so no worries I'll close it
<mocikz> hi, my wifi disconnects every ~3 minutes. how to report it?
<bencrisford> mocikz: before you report it, are you sure it isnt a problem with your internet connection?
<bencrisford> are there people on the same network experiencing the same problems
<bencrisford> ?
<mocikz> no, just me
<mocikz> BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN
<xteejx> should really ask support questions in #ubuntu
<bencrisford> mocikz: have you recently installed/upgraded?
<bencrisford> xteejx: he is asking for help reporting bugs
<bencrisford> so technically i think hes in the right place
<xteejx> ok, what chipset is the wifi?
<xteejx> mocikz: ^
<xteejx> !report | mocikz
<ubot4> Factoid 'report' not found
<xteejx> !bug
<ubot4> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<mocikz> I use b43-fwcutter  but ubuntu forums say to try also ndiswrapper
<xteejx> in your case this would probably be the package "linux"
<bencrisford> mocikz: have you recently installed or upgraded?
<bencrisford> xteejx: not if he hasnt installed drivers yet...
<xteejx> yes with broadcom chipsets you should try using ndiswrapper first see if that helps the situation. Are you using WEP/WPA/WPA2?
<mocikz> no.  but I remember having simmilar problems long ago even on 8.10 or before
<bencrisford> mocikz: has this suddenly started?
<bencrisford> no upgrades?
<mocikz> I use WPA2. Do I look like a noob with wep? :P
<xteejx> bencrisford: he is using the fwcutter driver
<mocikz> clear
<bencrisford> mocikz: so it was working?  not it isnt?
<bencrisford> now*
<xteejx> mocikz: lol Ok, so it could be the wifi driver causing issues or wpa-supplicant with the WPA2
<bencrisford> xteejx: if it has never worked on his current install he just needs to try some different drivers, and i wouldnt say its a bug
<bencrisford> if an upgrade has caused it to have trouble
<bencrisford> then id report it
<xteejx> I'd try ndiswrapper first with the Windows drivers for your card to be honest
<mocikz> it was alway working this way: connect, and then disconnects after few up to 3 minutes.  Im chekcing out that other way now
<mocikz> brb
<xteejx> bencrisford: "it was always working this way" suggests to me that he has been using other versions, but mehh I think he's gonna try ndiswrapper, with the broadcom its a bitch with the open source drivers :(
<bencrisford> xteejx: tell me about it, i have a broadcom card..
<bencrisford> but still, it isnt a bug in ubuntu IMO unless a change in ubuntu has caused it
<xteejx> bencrisford: same on my other laptop, not that the atheros one in this works either lol
<bencrisford> xteejx: i dont fully understand what goes on in my laptop :P, because lspci reveals that i have a broadcom and an atheros :S
<xteejx> doubtful, probably just unknowledgable about the open source/ndiswrapper drivers,
<xteejx> lol sounds like your laptop is a liar hehe
<bencrisford> xteejx: upgrades do mess up wireless drivers
<bencrisford> intrepid+madwifi worked for me
<bencrisford> jaunty+madwifi didnt :/
<xteejx> same here, totally broken with ar5007 since karmic
<bencrisford> xteejx: i dont really get whats going on with my wireless in lucid :P
<bencrisford> first few boots it alternated between working and not working :P
<bencrisford> i didnt mind, because a reboot only takes something silly like 30 seconds now
<bencrisford> but after the first few reboots, it worked all the time
<xteejx> typical - mine shows up in the applet but doesn't scan or anything, tried manually setting wifi AP but nothing :(
<xteejx> yeah gotta love Lucid, looking good so far and v fast
<bencrisford> yeah
<bencrisford> xteejx: you gonna be around on tuesday for the edubuntu/ubuntu collab. bug day?
<xteejx> what time?
<bencrisford> xteejx: http://benc235.wordpress.com/2010/03/31/edubuntu-bug-day/
<xteejx> Coder, gamer, geek haha like it
<bencrisford> :P
<bencrisford> it was "Just another Wordpress weblog" so i had to change it to something
<xteejx> hehe
<xteejx> I should be around all day Tuesday, any time you're starting?
<bencrisford> xteejx: i dont know exactly
<bencrisford> 10am GMT sounds good to me :), ill talk it over with the edubuntu peeps
<xteejx> well youre in the UK right so I'll be in around 10-11am ish so just buzz me
<bencrisford> :)
<xteejx> I do remember writing the comment on ur wiki page for referral for a @ubuntu.com address lol ;)
<bencrisford> xteejx: oh yeah :), thanks for that
<bencrisford> i wasnt approved for membership in the end
<xteejx> hehe no probs
<bencrisford> got +0s, they wanted to see more
<bencrisford> but i dont really care about getting membership anymore
<bencrisford> contributing isnt about getting a posh email address and getting your blog on planet :P
<bencrisford> its about making a difference :)
<xteejx> I beg to differ, they're both good ;)
<bencrisford> xteejx: a bit like saving up money to buy a sports car, and saving up to give to charity
<bencrisford> getting both would be awesome.  but ones more important than the other..
<xteejx> you can't drive a sports car lol :P
<xteejx> its mine!
<mocikz> hmm actually, the wifi seems to work better now, after restart
<bencrisford> mocikz: is it working completely now?
<mocikz> it would seem so, no problems since 15+ minutes
<mocikz> I will test more
<bencrisford> mocikz: :)
<efojewof> hello
<Annaa> http://tinypic.zapto.org/2kn4m8.png?t=1270382783 do my breasts look to big?
<xteejx> No, they look like a penis...
<xteejx> oops
<xteejx> sorry about that guys wrong window!!
<xteejx> was talking in pvt to someone else accidentally tabbed here :(
<mocikz> well confirmed, bencrisford it works now
<mocikz> perhaps installer of  that  firewallcuter   driver  should   request a restart
<mocikz> please report a bug for it
<pandora> HI can some one try to reproduce this bug?
<pandora> I'm doing some testing..
<pandora> Install bash-completion package
<pandora> then uncomment last lines in ~/.bashrc
<pandora> (the lines that source the bash-completion stuff)
<pandora> then restart session
<pandora> can you still login?
<pandora> the bug is #494394
<BlackZ> buh #494394
<BlackZ> bug #494394
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 494394 in gdm (Ubuntu) "Cannot login with gdm after upgrading to lucid (affects: 4) (heat: 22)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494394
<BlackZ> pandora: please, explain there how to reproduce the bug, thanks
<pandora> 1) Install bash-completion package
<BlackZ> pandora: explain in the bug report that
<pandora> yes i'm doind that..
<pandora> five mins..
<pandora> done..
<pandora> please try top reproduce the bug..
<pandora> i'm restarting.. ill be bask soon
<BlackZ> pandora: I will look at it later
<pandora> i'm back..
<pandora> can someone give a try to bug #494394
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 494394 in gdm (Ubuntu) "Cannot login with gdm after upgrading to lucid (affects: 4) (heat: 22)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494394
<BlackZ> <BlackZ> pandora: I will look at it later
<BlackZ> also, please, be patient
<pandora> ok, :)
<BlackZ> pandora: however it's already confirmed
<pandora> well, i've first confirmed it because i was experiencing it, but as i maybe found what is causing, i wanted that someone test it..
<BlackZ> nigelb: ping
<nigelb> pong
<BlackZ> nigelb: could you take a look at bug #494394 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 494394 in gdm (Ubuntu) "Cannot login with gdm after upgrading to lucid (affects: 4) (heat: 24)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494394
<nigelb> BlackZ, looking
<BlackZ> nigelb: thank you
<nigelb> BlackZ, I dont run lucid, so I don't think I can help test
<BlackZ> nigelb: ok, thanks the same
<BlackZ> pandora: which version of gdm do you have? 2.29.1-0ubuntu3?
<pandora> 2.30.0-0ubuntu3
<BlackZ> pandora: and have you still problems with the last one?
<pandora> yes
<pandora> everything started when i set up bash completion
<BlackZ> pandora: commented
<BUGabundo> Easter Afternuun :P
<nigelb> BUGabundo, back from vacations?
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> one more week to go
<pandora> blackz: ok, fine, maybe it's an upgrade related problem.. did you source .bashrc in .profile?
<BlackZ> pandora: sure
<pandora> blackz: ok.. thanks for testing..
<nigelb> BUGa_vacations, how lucky :)
<bencrisford> !info gnome
<ubot4> bencrisford: gnome (source: meta-gnome2): The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.22.2~4ubuntu8 (karmic), package size 1 kB, installed size 44 kB
<bencrisford> !help
<ubot4> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<micahg> !msgthebot > bencrisford
<ubot4> bencrisford, please see my private message
<bencrisford> micahg: ah ty, sorry, i was trying to work out how to get him to tell me about gnome in lucid rather than karmic, but i couldnt work it out :/
<micahg> bencrisford: ! info gnome lucid
<bencrisford> micahg: thanks :)
<crimsun> argh
<crimsun> people don't actually read bug reports :(
<crimsun> e.g., bug 554488
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 554488 in linux (Ubuntu) "0x104d9008 needs vaio quirk for audible sound on lucid live cd (affects: 2) (heat: 8)" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/554488
<crimsun> this is precisely the sort of "blast my apport-collect info into an unrelated bug report" that I decried on my blog :(
<BUGa_vacations> crimsun: I must confess.... I usually discard question in bug mail if not addressed to ME!
<BUGa_vacations> crimsun: file a bug on apport and LP to have a flag saying NO MORE apports
<BUGa_vacations> :P
<BUGa_vacations> so if it is tagged "does NOT need apport" , apport refuses to upload
<BUGa_vacations> WIN
<micahg> BUGa_vacations: already it was added a warning if it's not your own bug
<BUGa_vacations> add a bigger flashy one :P
<pandora> hi, A question..
<BUGa_vacations> !ask | pandora
<ubot4> pandora: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pandora> what should i do (answer, set status, ..) when some user reports a bug requesting that a particular version of a program to be included in lucid? (sorry for english.. aaarggh)
<pandora> bug 555082
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 555082 in hedgewars (Ubuntu) "new version 0.9.13 released ... ppp (pretty please package) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/555082
<micahg> pandora: check and see if it's packaged in debian, if yes, change to sync or merge request, but don't change status
<micahg> pandora: and come in here and ask someone to mark wishlist importance
<pandora> micahg: ok, how to "change to sync or merge request" in lp?
<micahg> pandora: just modify the title
 * micahg hunts for wiki page
<micahg> pandora: merge title syntax: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Merging#File%20a%20merge%20bug
<micahg> pandora: sync is the same except it's sync instead of merge
<micahg> pandora: the difference is merge is usually needed if the package in ubuntu has an ubuntu suffix like -XubuntuX
<pandora> ok... what if debian package does not exists?
<micahg> pandora: then just ask that it be set as wishlist
<pandora> ok, so here it is, bug 555082, should be set as whishlist..
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 555082 in hedgewars (Ubuntu) "new version 0.9.13 released ... ppp (pretty please package) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/555082
<micahg> pandora: there's already a debian bug open for the update that I just added
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-03-28
<penguin42> can someone set prio on 743324 - it's my bug so I won't recommend one; but its pretty important for netbooks
<penguin42> bug 743324
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 743324 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Allocate drive space window too large for netbook - can't get to buttons (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/743324
<paultag> penguin42: I think there's a workaround. Regardless, set.
<paultag> penguin42: thanks! :)
<penguin42> thanks
<ikt> has any progress been made on this bug:
<ikt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/705988
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 705988 in software-center (Ubuntu) "[master] Untrusted packages can not be installed (affects: 81) (dups: 28) (heat: 286)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ikt> I was just affected by it, it's not nice :/
<abhinav-> ikt:  I am also affected by it :-/
<abhinav-> although installing from command line using apt allows to confirm the source
<ikt> I unticked the 'Canonical Partners' in the other sources tab of software sources and it seemed to fix it
<ikt> I've seen 5 different work arounds
<ikt> but this shouldn't be a bug at all in a program that has such a simple job to do
<abhinav-> ikt : if apt asks the user about confirming the authenticity of the source, then this could also be done in software center ? although I never noticed this problem until recently
<ikt> I'm not sure tbh
<ikt> I've never had apt ask me about the source
<BUGabundo> o/
<Abhijit> hi
<Abhijit> need to submit bug for ubuntu notificatioons. plese tell me the package name.
<hggdh> Abhijit: what do you mean by 'Ubuntu notifications'? Indicator?
<Abhijit> yes
<Abhijit> hggdh, like sound bar
<Abhijit> gwibber notificatioon
<Abhijit> etc
<Abhijit> that
<hggdh> Abhijit: then it is (probably) indicator-applet
<Abhijit> okay thanks hggdh
<Abhijit> hi guys
<Abhijit> should i go to #kubuntu-bugs for kde bugs or here is okay? hggdh ?
<Abhijit> ah okay i head to there
<hggdh> Abhijit: #hubuntu-bugs will know more about KDE bugs; if no response, you can try here
<Abhijit> O.o
<Abhijit> hggdh, if you mean #kubuntu-bugs then yes i gone there already. :-p
<Abhijit> hggdh, and they said to submit it upstream. so will do it later.
<Abhijit> hggdh, just to confirm should i submit gourment recipe manager bug here only or go upstream?
<Abhijit> hggdh, ??
<hggdh> Abhijit: please be patient, we may be busy elsewhere (as I was)
<Abhijit> yeah okay
<Abhijit> i am patient
<hggdh> gourment recipe manager?
 * hggdh goes digging data about it
<Abhijit> yes
<Abhijit> hggdh, yes
<hggdh> gourmet, you mean, correct?
<Abhijit> yes
<Abhijit> its in software center
<Abhijit> in software center in search type the word 'recipe'
<Abhijit> and gourment will be first result
<hggdh> Abhijit: gourmet -- no 'n' before the 't'
<Abhijit> :-)
<Abhijit> yeah!
<hggdh> Abhijit: you can open the bug here for record, but (a) it is an Universe package, so it is a target of opportunity for contributors; (b) it would help to _also_ open the upstream bug, and link both to each other
<Abhijit> hggdh, ok so first i submit here. and now i also go upstream too. thank you for yout time! :-)
<hggdh> Abhijit: correct
<hggdh> and thank you
<Abhijit> hggdh, this is the launchpad one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gourmet/+bug/744302
<Abhijit> :-)
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 744302 in gourmet (Ubuntu) "gourment automatically selects the section (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> Abhijit: ok, I have some points I would like to raise re. 744302
<Abhijit> hggdh, sure! :-)
<hggdh> (1) you show a bug in gourmet in English -- not always auto-selecting the right section;
<Abhijit> wait wait
<hggdh> (2) you show another bug -- perhaps the same, perhaps not -- on *not* English: always selecting the wrong section
<Abhijit> hggdh, i dont understand that above whole sentence 1st one
<hggdh> no problem
<Abhijit> hggdh, hey wait you doont get my point. why i mentioned that english and non english thing becuase
<Abhijit> in english 'very few times' some times it does select it correctly. but thats very few.
<hggdh> OK
<Abhijit> but in my native language it never does that. i just wanted to point out the difference
<Abhijit> in short bug exist for both languages
<hggdh> Abhijit: so far a *similar* bug exists for both languages; perhaps it can be extended to others
<Abhijit> hggdh, do you mean i should to submit two different bugs?
<hggdh> (other languages)
<hggdh> no
<Abhijit> then?
<hggdh> I am just pointing out to you that there is a risk on assuming
<hggdh> but moving on
<Abhijit> oh i see okay
<hggdh> you then propose to *change* the way gourmet works: add an option to either always preselect the sections, or to never preselect the sections
<Abhijit> wait
<Abhijit> it will be radio button selection
<Abhijit> 1. autoselect sectioons for all webpages
<Abhijit> 2. ask on each time
<Abhijit> hggdh, ^^
<hggdh> Abhijit: this is implementation detail
<Abhijit> yes
<hggdh> but still it will either preselect or *not* preselect
<hggdh> the issue I have with it is there is nothing in the above proposal that fixes the bug you raised
<hggdh> so I can still click the radio button and get the wrong section preselected
<Abhijit> yes
<hggdh> so?
<hggdh> what fixes the bug?
<Abhijit> but who those aware of this setting will change it to ask on each so they will be like me benefitint
<Abhijit> but those who only using enlish website dont need this
<hggdh> Abhijit: I am afraid this will not resolve the bug
<Abhijit> hggdh, then what to do?
<hggdh> Abhijit: *fix* the wrong section selection
<hggdh> :-)
<Abhijit> hggdh, currently this is really annoying to me becaue there are lots of recipe i download from web and each time i manually neeed to first unselect all sectioosn becuase they all are wrong? what should i do?
<Abhijit> hggdh, how to fix it? its not in english?
<hggdh> Abhijit: you pointed an error in the application -- it is selecting the wrong sections. Instead of adding code to BYPASS the bug, we should *correct* it
<Abhijit> oh yes
<Abhijit> hggdh, but now another questions come how? since its for non english webpages? who will do it?
<Abhijit> hggdh, if you want i will change the description of the bug accourdingly. should i ?
<hggdh> Abhijit: first of all, you have to find out how the application selects sections
<Abhijit> ok
<hggdh> Abhijit: I am _not* involved with gourmet. I can still state that if I were to be involved, I would refuse your bug
<hggdh> Abhijit: your suggesting does not solve the issue
<hggdh> Abhijit: it may well be a good thing to be implemented, but IT DOES NOT SOLVE THE BUG
<hggdh> and this is an important thing
<hggdh> you point out a bug, and then you propose a way that will allow you to select to bypass the bug, but does NOT correct it
<Abhijit> hggdh, ok. but now what should i do?
<hggdh> it is sort of a non sequitur
<Abhijit> hggdh, as of now i am not in situation to fix the bug? because fixing will reauire coding?
<hggdh> Abhijit: point out the issue -- you already did that. Now, either submit it upstream, and wait for someone to look at it or
<Abhijit> hggdh, yes i am going to submit it upstream.
<hggdh> Abhijit: find out what would need to be done (grab the source code, chat with the upstream developers, read)
<Abhijit> hggdh, and thanks for clearing me.
<Abhijit> yeah
<hggdh> perhaps it needs coding, perhaps it does not
<Abhijit> ok
<hggdh> but if you do not try to find out you will not really know
<Abhijit> yeah ......but dont have that much time. really! i have time to submit bug that i can do for now!
<Abhijit> :-)
<Abhijit> and that is i am doing. so far 3 bugs submited!
<hggdh> Abhijit: good enough, and very good indeed
<Abhijit> for goourmet that is.
<hggdh> it is not that we have to do it all -- we do not, 99% of us are volunteers
<hggdh> but we shoudl try to do the right thing ;-)
<hggdh> at least the right step
<Abhijit> yeah
<Abhijit> sure
<hggdh> Abhijit: by the way thank you for your interest and willingness to help
<Abhijit> hggdh, :-) sure!
<hggdh> opening a bug DOES help
<Abhijit> yes! :-)
<hggdh> :-)
 * drkenobi_work drkenobi-w
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-03-29
<hggdh> vish: there?
<dota> hggdh: thanks for the session today
<hggdh> dota: welcome, I hope it helped
<dota> hggdh: it will i plan to run a bug jam on saturday for the first time
<hggdh> dota: perfect!
<hggdh> and there will be people here, and at the community channels that will help you on any doubt (I will not be in, am busy elsewhere)
<vish> hggdh: hi..
<RedSingularity> Anyone available to stamp a "triaged" for me?  bug 742101
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 742101 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "update-manager can't handle sources.list containing deb [arch=$arch] style lines (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/742101
<paultag> RedSingularity: marked triaged / medium
<RedSingularity> paultag: thanks buddy :)
<paultag> RedSingularity: sure thing champ :)
<paultag> RedSingularity: good to see the bug work ;)
<trinikrono> hey can someone look at bug 424021 i believe it can be set to triaged and priority low
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 424021 in checkgmail (Ubuntu) "Popup messages sometimes appears on the top when the applet is on the bottom. (affects: 3) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/424021
<trinikrono> i read also that the bug should be triaged before it is sent upstream can a mentor confirm this for me?
<trinikrono> ddecator: ping :D
<duanedesign> hello trinikrono
<trinikrono> :D hi duanedesign
<trinikrono> i am wondering if the bug has enough info to be considered triaged
<duanedesign> trinikrono: i dont suppose you are running Lucid?
<trinikrono> well i am
<duanedesign> ahh
<duanedesign> and are you affected by this?
<trinikrono> not me personally it behaves quiet nicely
<trinikrono> thats why i am wondering what to do with this bug
<trinikrono> but another reporter confirmed it
<trinikrono> i dont think a bug can be triaged if it is sometimes
<rav-> Bug #744645  seems to be bug of moonlight and not firefox. so should i mark it invalid ?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 744645 in firefox (Ubuntu) "firefox with Moonlight plugin hangs (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/744645
<duanedesign> rav-: moonlight-plugin-mozilla
<rav-> thnx
<duanedesign> thank you
<trinikrono> duanedesign: im here
<trinikrono> went for a little nap
<duanedesign> trinikrono: no worries
<duanedesign> trinikrono: there was a bad netsplit, was not sure if you were still on :)
<trinikrono> lol
<trinikrono> they cant cut me
<trinikrono> duanedesign: the question i have is
<trinikrono> is this bug considered triaged?
<duanedesign> if you want to forward it upsream http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?group_id=137480&atid=738663
<trinikrono> duanedesign: i know its bug tracker
<trinikrono> do you think the bug can be set to triaged
<duanedesign> trinikrono: i do not know what else could be added to it
<duanedesign> trinikrono: i think that is all that can be done to it here
<duanedesign> trinikrono: so yes
<trinikrono> duanedesign: one question, should the bug be triaged before it is reported upstream
<trinikrono> i read that in a wiki page earlier
<trinikrono> so thats why i wanted it to be triaged first
<duanedesign> trinikrono: yes, they should be triaged before sent upstream
<micahg> triaged, but not necessarily marked as such
<trinikrono> hello micahg
<nigelb> so  you're going to start a new distro?
<trinikrono> so can some triage/low the report for me?
<nigelb> ugh, sorry
<trinikrono> :D
<micahg> hi trinikrono
<trinikrono> well can it be set to triaged for me pleased
<trinikrono> please lol
<charlie-tca> Thoughts on mentorship team a: if the mentees need to be given a package, can we give them nautilus or evolution to start with? Most should be using both of those. :-)
<om26er_> if apport fails to retrace a bug we mark that bug as invalid, don't we?
<pedro_> om26er_, nope, we ask to the reporter if they can get a backtrace manually
<om26er_> hmm.. is there a stock reply for that pedro_ ?
<pedro_> om26er_, only if it's firefox you can close it as invalid
<pedro_> yes one sec
<pedro_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Missing%20a%20back%20trace <- om26er_
<om26er_> aha, thanks pedro_ ;)
<pedro_> om26er_, make sure to remove the Coredump.gz if its still in the bug report
<pedro_> you're welcome
<om26er_> yep just removed it
<bdmurray> cyphermox: I saw you looking at bug 551809, or the upstream one at least, it seems to me that crash could occur in a lot of applications is that right?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 551809 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV (affects: 478) (dups: 148) (heat: 2222)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/551809
<cyphermox> bdmurray, could occur in any app that made use of libappindicator and updates icons regularly -- bug afaik this should be "fixed" in natty now, barring some issues with the ubuntu-mono icons now on the "Classic Gnome" session
<bdmurray> cyphermox: that's could but I'd imagine there are still some duplicates hiding in Launchpad and a bug pattern could be written to stop further crash reports
<bdmurray> cyphermox: er, that's good!
<bdmurray> cyphermox: do you what would be good to look for in the stacktrace?
<njin> hello, is Migration Assistant disabled ?
<njin> chrisccoulson: hello, is migration assistant disabled?
<psusi> hrm.. I can't seem to find documentation on the proper usage of the assigned to field
<yofel> psusi: assigned to on what? launchpad? That would be the person working on a fix
<psusi> yofel: that's what I thought... and the status should be in progress shouldn't it?
<psusi> so a bug that has been incomplete and assigned to a team for 6 tears obviously has something wrong, right?
<yofel> yes
<psusi> years rather
<yofel> well, if it's the ubuntu-desktop team, they used that to track their bugs ages ago
<psusi> bug #30015
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 30015 in gnome-pilot (Ubuntu) "should automatically detect attached devices and use the apporpriate port (heat: 1)" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/30015
<yofel> ask seb on why he reassigned that back then, but that's not correct by todays policy
<psusi> so I thought that the policy was assigned and in progress should go hand in hand... but I can't find it written anywhere now... am I just not finding it or does this need documented?
<palhmbs> that xulrunner --gre-version bug when installing with synaptic is causing me problems again.
<palhmbs> ps afg -- http://pastebin.com/Ejy4nryr
 * micahg hides
<palhmbs> heh - I haven't bothered to report this, because I figure I prolly caused it somehow
<micahg> chrisccoulson: any ideas ^^
<palhmbs> I've killed synaptic and rm the lock file - then run dpkg --configure -a
<hggdh> psusi: of old different teams had different policies on bugs
<palhmbs> which seems to fix it
<micahg> palhmbs: can you attach strace and see where it's stuck?
<palhmbs> I got told to run gdb and do a traceback
<palhmbs> last time
<micahg> palhmbs: that works too
<palhmbs> how would I roll back the changes I just made so that  I could give you that?
<micahg> palhmbs: apt doesn't have a good way to roll back, is it still stuck?
<palhmbs> nope
<micahg> palhmbs: what arch/ubuntu version again?
<palhmbs> maybe I'll wait till xulrunner upgrades again - it seems to happen *every* time
<palhmbs> ubuntu 10.10
<palhmbs> xubuntu flavor
<micahg> palhmbs: you could just downgrade xulrunner to the release version and upgrade again
<micahg> palhmbs: i386 or amd64?
<palhmbs> yeah I think I remember how to downgrade - I'll try that - i386 (32-bits)
<palhmbs> er - dpkg -r xulrunner-1.9.2
<palhmbs> dpkg: dependency problems prevent removal of xulrunner-1.9.2
<palhmbs> how then?
<palhmbs> i've looked into dpkg --force-help and am left clueless
<micahg> palhmbs: you can do something like sudo apt-get install xulrunner-1.9.2=1.9.2.10+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<palhmbs> oh - well if that's the easiest way, I like it :D
<palhmbs> ok if I run gdb with synaptic how do I make sure that I get enough scrollback in my terminal - shall I redirect output to a file, if so how
<roadmr> palhmbs: try using the script command, it will log everything you see (and type) into a file
<palhmbs> ok that looks helpful - script -c gdb synaptic -f /tmp/synaptic_trace.txt --- that about it?
<roadmr> palhmbs: yep, looks right to me
<roadmr> palhmbs: you can just run script /tmp/whatever.log, you get back a shell, and everything you do up until you type exit will be logged
<roadmr> palhmbs: so you're not limited to a single command - an entire interactive session can be logged
<trinikrono> has anyone ever seen this in a xsession log? (nautilus:1202): GConf-CRITICAL **: gconf_value_free: assertion `value != NULL' failed
<trinikrono> i am working on bug 698877
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 698877 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Rubbish bin won't empty (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/698877
<trinikrono> thanks!
<palhmbs> nuts - it didn't fail to install whilst running gdb.
<palhmbs> I'll defer this till I have to upgrade xulrunner again.
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-03-30
 * penguin42 wonders about bug 745350
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 745350 in firefox (Ubuntu) "while working on Firefox/Gmail, my cat sit down on keyboard (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745350
<trinikrono> is there any active mentors around?
<Abhijit> hi
<Abhijit> someone please triage this bug
<Abhijit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rednotebook/+bug/745657
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 745657 in rednotebook (Ubuntu) "no password protection (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> trinikrono: there are always at least one experienced triager here (and, probably, also a mentor)
<Tetsuo55> hello i was asked to test with a mainline kernel
<Tetsuo55> Does that mean i use this one http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/current/
<Tetsuo55> i am on a fully updated 10.10 ubuntu
<charlie-tca> Tetsuo55: yes, that is the correct one
<Tetsuo55> it says my boot is full
<Tetsuo55> damn
<Tetsuo55> need to clean up
<Tetsuo55> will this now automatically be my new default kernel?
<Tetsuo55> or do i need to choose it from the boot menu
<Tetsuo55> i guess ill find out
<Tetsuo55> hmm
<Tetsuo55> with the daily kernel my screen problems are even worse
<Tetsuo55> now the monitor is stuck on 1024x768, and it hasnt even detected the laptop monitor
<Tetsuo55> does ubuntu add special patches for laptops and their ability to display on external monitors?
<Tetsuo55> (to the kernel)
<hggdh> Tetsuo55: the Ubuntu kernel may have patches from upstream to address specific issues. The best way to find out is to look at the source package diff
<Tetsuo55> i just installed the kernel that was compiled today from git
<Tetsuo55> so that seems unlikely to me
<Tetsuo55> unless by upstream you mean not-yet-committed-to-kernel.org
<hggdh> Tetsuo55: if you installed a kernel from the kernel ppa, then there are no Ubuntu patches
<Tetsuo55> yes
<Tetsuo55> ok finished burning natty nightly cd
<Tetsuo55> so lets see what happens there
<Tetsuo55> back, same problem on the latest natty build with regards to my hardware button not working
<Tetsuo55> now on to the problem with 10.10 where my monitors are not correctly detected by the daily mainline kernel
<Tetsuo55> i quickly saw an error flash by before the ubuntu desktop appeard
<Tetsuo55> is that logged somewhere so i can find it?
<Tetsuo55> could this be relevant? [drm:i915_gem_mmap_gtt] *ERROR* Attempting to mmap a purgeable buffer
<roadmr> Tetsuo55: use the dmesg command and see if your error is there
<Tetsuo55> mtrr: type mismatch for e0000000,10000000 old: write-back new: write-combining
<Tetsuo55> [drm] MTRR allocation failed.  Graphics performance may suffer.
<Tetsuo55> lp: driver loaded but no devices found
<Tetsuo55>  [Firmware Bug]: Duplicate ACPI video bus devices for the same VGA controller, please try module parameter "video.allow_duplicates=1"if the current driver doesn't work.
<Tetsuo55> [drm:i915_gem_mmap_gtt] *ERROR* Attempting to mmap a purgeable buffer (6 times)
<Tetsuo55> those are the errors i get, sorry for not using pastebin but my screen is tiny
<Tetsuo55> i also get a lot more warnigns and even a segfault for other hardware
<charlie-tca> QA Weekly meeting in #ubuntu-quality in 14 minutes
<Tetsuo55> Does this error suggest i need to install the kernel-matching headers??  bluetoothd[1281]: segfault at 7f4fdbbe4450 ip 00007f4ed9881664 sp 00007fff40f4d520 error 4 in libc-2.12.1.so[7f4ed980a000+17a000]
<penguin42> just looks like a bug in bluetoothd
<cyphermox> Tetsuo55, you should probably open a bug against 'linux' about the i915 errors, and one different one for bluez if you can find a .crash file under /var/crash relating to the segfault line you copied
<Tetsuo55> i may have found a fix
<Tetsuo55> on google
<Tetsuo55> just 2 more unfixed errors left
<Tetsuo55> can i change this somewhere
<Tetsuo55> ACPI: Deprecated procfs I/F for AC is loaded, please retry with CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER cleared
<Tetsuo55> ill report them all once i finish trying the workarounds
<Tetsuo55> or does the ACPI thing require a recompile of the kernel
<Tetsuo55> thats one and the other (MTRR) is supposedly solved by doing this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1285176.html
<Tetsuo55> brb
<Tetsuo55> ok better, many errors are gone now
<Tetsuo55> but one thing has failed to work
<Tetsuo55> disabling all animation fixed the errors i was having (that appeared 6 times)
<Tetsuo55> ohh i see my mistake
<Tetsuo55> rebooting again
<Tetsuo55> allright ive made some progress
<Tetsuo55> the videocard problems are being caused by MTRR mismapping (for some reason it thinks i have 32gb of ram and the resulting mapping is blocking videocard memory from being writable or something)
<Tetsuo55> now to fix it i need some way to specify the MTRR settings during bootup
<Tetsuo55> i have used a tool to generate the exact settings for my systems. but i dont know where to specify them
<Tetsuo55> hmm looks like there have been 9 bioses released since the current one i am using, and one contains a firmware update for the videocard
<Tetsuo55> that might fix the problem
<Tetsuo55> hmm how to run a windows bios update utility from ubuntu....
<trinikrono> can someone tell me what is the purpose of that depenencies.txt that are on all the bug reports, i realised it does not just list installed packages on a system , is the dependencies of the package itself?
<micahg> trinikrono: yes, it should be the dependency tree of the package
<trinikrono> oh cool :D
<trinikrono> can bug 646699 be set to fix released since it is so in maverick
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 646699 in nautilus (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Nautilus; unclear whether cut or copy used (affects: 1) (heat: 21)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/646699
<yofel> trinikrono: hm true, they seem to be highlighted now, so setting to fixed is ok
<yofel> it would be nice to have a changelog that says that it was fixed, but that's probably not the case here
<trinikrono> yes because it was implemented without considering the bug
<trinikrono> yofel: what about if the reporter wanted this feature in lucid, would that be considered a backport?
<yofel> hm, I don't think nautilus is really backportable (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports) and we don't SRU new features
<yofel> if anything it would be a backport
<trinikrono> ok i will set as fix released and put a link to a article i found, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/08/nautilus-update-in-maverick-bring-many-new-fixes-changes/
<trinikrono> If a bug is fixed in the current development release, it is Fix Released. If the bug also needs to be fixed in a stable release, use the "Target to release" link to nominate it for that release.
<trinikrono> yofel: can i do that?
<yofel> trinikrono: that's used for SRU tracking https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<yofel> read the "When" and decide if that applies here
<trinikrono> oho so only serious bugs, i will tell him to request a backport if he really wants then
<micahg> trinikrono: backports are for new features generally, FYI
<Tetsuo55> turns out the ubuntu kernel is heavily patched to work-around issues with my motherboard/videocard
<Tetsuo55> so the vanilla mainline builds are unusable
<Tetsuo55> the error still occurs, but in the official ubuntu kernel a few lines later a workaround is apploed
<Tetsuo55> applied*
<Tetsuo55> its the same for all the errors i had, they all have a workaround in place
<Tetsuo55> so i updated my tickets :)
<penguin42> Tetsuo55: Hey well it's good those fixes are there and work
<Tetsuo55> indeed
<Tetsuo55> unfortunately they are still required with current kernel git-head/tip
<Tetsuo55> its too bad because i wopuld like the wonders patch (new group scheduling)
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-03-31
<penguin42> That's in Natty's kernel I think
<Tetsuo55> but i cannot just use that on maverick can i?
<yofel> well, you can try to install it, there isn't a supported method to do that though
<trinikrono> can we do anything about the failed to install/upgrade bugs?
<charlie-tca> depends on what failed
<charlie-tca> Most of this is failed to install/upgrade - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingInstallationIssues
<trinikrono> thanks charlie-tca i am not sure how i did not see that on the debugging procedure page lol
<charlie-tca> It is not the easiest page to spot.
<charlie-tca> but it is one I use a lot
<trinikrono> i am looking at bug 615222
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 615222 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "package nautilus-data 1:2.30.1-0ubuntu1.1 failed to install/upgrade: (affects: 2) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615222
<trinikrono> which one of the files do we look . the VarLogDistupgradeMainlog.gz? charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> terminal log
<charlie-tca> or termlog
<charlie-tca> or VarLogDistupgradeApttermlog
<charlie-tca> If there isn't anything in those, look in Mainlog
<charlie-tca> You will usually find an error at the end of the log, then search for the error farther up in the log to see what caused it
<trinikrono> its looks to be in russian =\
<charlie-tca> Can you translate it?
<trinikrono> i am english only
<charlie-tca> bug number?
<trinikrono> bug 615222
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 615222 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "package nautilus-data 1:2.30.1-0ubuntu1.1 failed to install/upgrade: (affects: 2) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615222
<hggdh> it is russian, on karmic
 * charlie-tca done them in russian, french, chinese, and a few more
<trinikrono> in the description it has a line that says dpkg: error while cleaning -
<trinikrono> can i tell him to try the apt-get clean ?
<trinikrono> or is that something else
<charlie-tca> let me look at it
<charlie-tca> The actual issue started about line 6068 of VarLogDistupgradeTermlog.gz
<charlie-tca> I just pasted it to the report for you to see it
<charlie-tca> The reporter should make sure he does not have old ppa's or pinned applications.
<charlie-tca> trinikrono: I would have them try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingInstallationIssues#Known%20issues
<trinikrono> to clean the archive? charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> If may not clear it, though.
<charlie-tca> yes, since he already tried to force completion.
<trinikrono> how did you figure that out in russian charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> Many times, that is all it takes
<charlie-tca> google translate
<trinikrono> :D
<charlie-tca> I seached for "пакет nautilus-data" which is the first part of the error message in the description, then just translated the lines I thought should be involved
<charlie-tca> Experience tells you how many lines are involved in the error
<charlie-tca> Got to go now
<trinikrono> thanks charlie-tca
<trinikrono> i dont get why apport cant send log files in english lol
<charlie-tca> because it can't translate them?
<_useless_> group perms r-s allow user to cd into /dir locally but not over NFS.  uid's and gid's are properly synced.  Is this a bug?
<_useless_> user1@nfsserver$ ls -ld /dir-local
<_useless_> drwxr-s--- 5 owner1 group1 1024 2011-03-30 20:56 /dir-local
<_useless_> user1@nfsserver$ grep group1 /etc/group
<_useless_> group1:x:1010:user1
<_useless_> user1@nfsserver$ groups user1
<_useless_> user1 : user1 group1
<_useless_> # now going to nfsclient
<_useless_> user1@nfsclient$ grep group1 /etc/group
<_useless_> group1:x:1010:user1
<_useless_> user1@nfsclient$ groups user1
<_useless_> user1 : user1 group1
<_useless_> df -k |grep dir-local
<_useless_> nfsserver:/dir-local   99328  22528  71680  24% /dir-remote
<_useless_> user1@nfsclient$ ls -ld /dir-remote
<_useless_> drwxr-s--- 5 owner1 group1 1024 2011-03-30 20:56 /dir-remote
<_useless_> # so as a member of group1 on nfsclient I should be able to cd into /dir-remote
<_useless_> # well hell, now it works.
<_useless_> # nevermind :)
<_useless_> # I swear I was getting Permission Denied 10 minutes ago.  I guess NFS takes a while to sync itself up?
<Abhijit> hi guys and gilrs
<Abhijit> aaaah
<Abhijit> girls i mean
<hggdh> vish: available for a quick question?
<vish> hggdh: yup, o/
<mikesanderson78> hello
<trinikrono> what should we work on for global jam, natty?
<hggdh> natty ideally, we are one month from releasing it
<trinikrono> hggdh: and we will be doing it in test drive or should i make them work in manual installs
<hggdh> trinikrono: whatever works better for you. I usually run under a VM
<Varc> Hello, anyone here is from the Mentorship bugsquad alpha group?
<hggdh> Varc: there is always someone on with experience
<hggdh> and certainly some mentors (myself included)
<Varc> I wanna talk with a mentor i'm a mentee.
<Varc> Oh, who you are?
<hggdh> hggdh :-)
<trinikrono> lol
<micahg> he's the mentor's mentor :)
<Varc> Well, i'm new in the Mentorship group and first thanks for the help in the Mailing list to all the mentors and friends mentees
<Varc> Now, i wanna talk with a mentor because i wanna read more about what are the first steps for work in that. For example, i wanna know how can i help with new bugs, i mean a new bug chenck and say "Yes, this is a bug"
<hggdh> Varc: you do not need a mentor to ask questions in this channel... *any* of us can answer your questions
<Varc> Sure, but i wanna do all perfect for help and learn a little more
<hggdh> Varc: from me -- give me a few minutes, awfully busy
<Varc> No problem, i will be here working in my site
<vish> charlie-tca: hggdh: can we add xteejx to mentors? (he sent an application to BC list to be a mentor)
<charlie-tca> I think so. He has the experience
<vish> udienz: you should consider applying to BugControl.. ;)
 * vish waits for hggdh or one other mentor to ACK as well.. 
<vish> (we have 2 ACKs; me and charlie-tca )
<Varc> What is "ASK" ?
<Varc> "ACK"**
<vish> Varc: Acknowledge :)
 * vish lazy ;p
<hggdh> vish: ack
<vish> hggdh: thanks. :)
<hggdh> Varc: comes from the TCP/IP stack -- ACK and NAK are stardard replies
<hggdh> Varc: OK, what can we do for you?
<Varc> I wanna help but first i need learn how. I don't speak english as well that's why maybe i ask things who are in the Ubuntu site. I wanna know what are the steps for work with the Bug Squad
<hggdh> Varc: you should start by reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/KnowledgeBase
<hggdh> Varc: this page starts with a series of classes we gave on triaging
<hggdh> and it has a *LOT* of useful information
<Varc> hggdh: I see, i will to read all this and if i have any question can i ask here or in the mailing list?
<hggdh> Varc: you can do either. In here, *anyone* can answer your questions, you do not need to have a mentor to answer them
<Varc> hggdh: Great, i will the read it and come here again for start to work.
<hggdh> Varc: welcome :-)
<Varc> hggdh: But first tell me one thing: the Bug squad and the MentorShip Squad are the same thing? I mean, is the same people?
<hggdh> Varc: the mentorship team is composed by bud-squadders (actually, bug-controllers) and starting bug-squadders
<hggdh> Varc: the mentors are all in bugSquad
<Varc> hddgh: Perfect, thanks you very much
<yofel> bdmurray: where did http://people.canonical.com/~brian/greasemonkey/bugsquad-replies.xml get synced from again? IIRC you said ubuntu-qa-tools, but I updated the papercut response 2 days ago and the file is still the same.
<bdmurray> yofel: right, I need to do that manually
<bdmurray> yofel: doing so now
<bdmurray> yofel: done
<yofel> thanks. (can't that be done by cron?)
<yofel> ah well, off for the night, good night
<bdmurray> yeah, there is a lot more in that branch though.  I'll think about it thanks.
<bdmurray> Can anybody else recreate bug 683904?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 683904 in memtest86+ (Ubuntu) "natty: memtest86+ fails to run, reboots immediately (affects: 8) (dups: 1) (heat: 40)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683904
<charlie-tca> Let me try on hardware. I have a fresh installation here
<charlie-tca> wow
<charlie-tca> bdmurray: confirmed. Never even started the test. It just reboots immediately
<dota> well thats sounds serious
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: that's a fresh install with only Ubuntu?
<charlie-tca> yes, on a 2.8GHz P4
<charlie-tca> let's hit the serial console test and see what it does, huh?
<bdmurray> probably the same
<charlie-tca> same results, it just reboots without even trying the test
<bdmurray> okay, thanks!
<charlie-tca> It is faster than Ctrl+Alt+Del to restart
<charlie-tca> Want me to comment the bug?
<hggdh> well, this may then be a feature ;-)
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-04-01
<xteejx> vish: Here?
<shnatsel> Hi everyone! I have a black screen issue with my Radeon 9200, looks very much like the KMS issues that were plaguing Intel GPUs in Lucid and Maverick betas. Intel black screen issues were mentioned in beta release notes; however, the Radeon issues I have now are not mentioned in the current beta release notes. Does it mean that developers are unaware of the problem? Maybe I reported the bug to a wrong place? The LP bug number is https:/
<shnatsel> /bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/725580
<shnatsel> hmm... maybe I shall ask this in the devel channel instead?
<seb128> om26er, hi
<om26er> seb128, Hi! how are you :)
<seb128> I'm fine thanks
<seb128> how are you?
<seb128> great work on triaging unity bugs ;-)
<om26er> I am fine, thanks
<Abhijit> hi om26er seb128
<om26er> Abhijit, hey! long time ;)
<Abhijit> yeah! :-)
<Abhijit> om26er, hey what r u doin? are you free?
<om26er> Abhijit, yeah I could spare a few minutes
<Abhijit> om26er, may i pm you?
<om26er> sure
<Abhijit> om26er, come in pm
<om26er> seb128, so I have been away from empathy and other desktop packages, I hope to atleast nail empathy in the weekends ;)
<seb128> hey Abhijit
<Abhijit> seb128, hows the things going on?
<seb128> om26er, oh, right, sorry I got sidetracked, I was pinging about that actually
<Abhijit> :-)(
<Abhijit> :-)
<seb128> some crash bugs got reported against 2.34 and I was wondering if you were going to triage and upstream those
<seb128> or if I should ping kenvandine to do it
<om26er> seb128, saturday and sunday and empathy is all clear ;)
<seb128> if you have some time of it in the w.e great ;-)
<seb128> excellent
<seb128> thanks!
<bcurtiswx> seb128, i plan on tackling empathy bugs this weekend at my LoCo's bug jam
<seb128> bcurtiswx, it will be double triaged then ;-)
<seb128> if you guys get it cleaned there is also the telepathy-* ;-)
<seb128> telepathy-butterfly especially tend to collect bugs, though in most case upstream needs debug log to work on those
<bcurtiswx> seb128, maybe even triple triaged.  Then again, I'm the one running the lessons.. so I may not get to a ton of bugs on my own :P
 * om26er thinks telepathy-haze needs actualy love from its developers, it so unmaintained
<bcurtiswx> om26er, same with tp-idle
<om26er> bcurtiswx, I actually was planning to start a discussion about haze on the -desktop list. atleast some not-working-at-all protocols should be hidden
<bcurtiswx> om26er, well according to freedesktop the -haze is still in development... but it has been there for_EVER
<om26er> less is more, remove tp-haze :p
<om26er> does anyone have a view about bug 729280
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 729280 in totem (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Totem's default subtitles fonts should be "Ubuntu Bold" (affects: 1) (heat: 170)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729280
<om26er> also current fonts are quite huge
<charlie-tca> If totem is full screen, a 12pt subtitle is hard to see, isn't it?
<penguin42> I guess that depends on the screen
<charlie-tca> At least on my "tiny" 22 inch monitor, they are
<penguin42> charlie-tca: I mean that though - subtitles should be some fixed % of the screen height
<charlie-tca> I agree with that. Is it possible, though?
<charlie-tca> since they are a font, not an image
<penguin42> charlie-tca: Well I'm sure it is - but it might mean that you have to calculate the font size rather than hard code it
<charlie-tca> I could see wanting them at 12pt on a small screen, but needing them bigger than 20pt on a large screen, too
<charlie-tca> Isn't the font size changeable in preferences?
<charlie-tca> If it is, then the default no longer matters, and changing size for the sake of one or two who don't want to change it themselves becomes a mute point.
<charlie-tca> but I do agree with changing the actual font used. The one there now is not a good/best choice today
<penguin42> I could sympathise with the default should be sane
<charlie-tca> What's sane for both 7 inch and 22 inch?
<penguin42> charlie-tca: you could have an option for it to calculate it
<charlie-tca> yes, but that requires a big change in the program itself
<penguin42> charlie-tca: you can also specify fonts in pixels which would make sense if you always know it's 1920x1080 for example
<charlie-tca> percentages are better, aren't they?
<penguin42> yeh but I don't think that exists in the font system
<charlie-tca> whether it is small or large screen makes a difference, not the resolution. I have more real estate on the big screen, and sit farther back from it
<charlie-tca> a small font on it becomes invisible fast, but a large font on the small screen becomes hard to read too
<penguin42> charlie-tca: I was assuming that the field of view of the two screen szies was going to be similar
<Tetsuo55> i just came out of hibernation, and as usual the videocard driver crashed
<Tetsuo55> but unlike before the computer actually booted up now, so some progress has been made
<Tetsuo55> however i find myself unable to find the crash log
<Tetsuo55> and apport did not start up either
<Tetsuo55> what needs to be done to get bug 612816 fixed?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 612816 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[MASTER] [gm45] GPU lockup 493062ea (EIR: 0x00000010 PGTBL_ER: 0x00000001) (affects: 9) (dups: 5) (heat: 64)" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/612816
<hggdh> Tetsuo55: in /etc/default/apport -- is 'enabled=1'?
<Tetsuo55> no its not
<Tetsuo55> shouldn't that be the case though by default?
<Tetsuo55> how/why is it 0
<hggdh> Tetsuo55: it is only enabled by default on development versions
<Tetsuo55> ahh ok
<Tetsuo55> but apport does report for me when apps crash
<Tetsuo55> is that because of a different setting somewhere?
<Tetsuo55> ok i get it. at some point an update disabled the apport function when it flagged the os as stable
<Tetsuo55> i have re-enabled it now, as a beta tester i should have it running all the time
<Tetsuo55> time to report a ton of natty bugs
<Tetsuo55> bbl
<Tetsuo55> in a strange twist of fate, todays updates to natty fix all the bugs i had so far :P
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-04-02
<genii-around> Hi, if I found a bug which I've already fixed on my computer in system-config-samba ( sysvinit references needed to be updated to upstart ) won't running ubuntu-bug system-config-samba  end up giving erroneous information in it's report?
<gtriderxc> hi is anyone here?
<Tetsuo55> Ok so yesterday i enabled apport, and as usual the videocard crashed when coming back out of hibernate
<Tetsuo55> so i opened new bug 748097
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 748097 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[gm45] GPU lockup 8d168506 (EIR: 0x00000010) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/748097
<Tetsuo55> which is a duplicate of 612816  , i opened a new ticket in order to add the crash info (the original ticket as old data) and the situation has changed a bit
<Tetsuo55> bug 612816
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 612816 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[MASTER] [gm45] GPU lockup 493062ea (EIR: 0x00000010 PGTBL_ER: 0x00000001) (affects: 9) (dups: 5) (heat: 68)" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/612816
<Tetsuo55> bbl
<rick__> Hello
<rick__> I have found a big bug in ubuntu 11.04
<rick__> The screen is completely dark on the Acer Aspire 5732z
<Tetsuo55> Retraces are done automatically right?
<Tetsuo55> i keep reporting similar bugs and 9 out of 10 times the retrace occurs to late and the bug has to be closed
<bcurtiswx> for being a bug jam weekend, this channel is awfully quiet
<infoturtle> dam this bug fixing stuff is hard :c
<Tetsuo55> bcurtiswx: lol
<Tetsuo55> bcurtiswx: maybe its because everyone is working so hard
<bcurtiswx> working hard, or hardly working here people?
<trinikrono> hello bugsquad
<trinikrono> now getting started to do a bug jam, would like anything tested in particular
<bcurtiswx> whichever you want :) thats the great part
<trinikrono> i saw a really scary one yesterday with memtest not working
<trinikrono> did that get sorted out?
<hggdh> trinikrono: this would be bug 683904, I guess
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 683904 in memtest86+ (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "natty: memtest86+ fails to run, reboots immediately (affects: 8) (dups: 1) (heat: 44)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683904
<trinikrono> hggdh: hey, would you like me test it?
<trinikrono> i already booted though
<trinikrono> hey charlie-tca
<hggdh> trinikrono: before testing, read the bug... and then find out is there is anything to test (I did not read it, BTW)
<trinikrono> well its confirmed already, so i guess nothing to test
<cyphermox> hggdh, hey, you participating in the global jam or just hanging out?
<hggdh> yo cyphermox :-)
<hggdh> I am just enjoying a half-hour of solitude at home...
<cyphermox> ah ;)
<cyphermox> trinikrono, like I said, if you wonder what to work on just pick an application and try to interact with any of its menus or functions. bugs can be as simple as a black line appearing where it should not (for instance, if you open the workspace switcher in Unity, the panel's shadow appears when it should not.. I filed a bug about that)
<trinikrono> i found a bug 746619 that is a mirror issue
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 746619 in ubuntu "Ubuntu Infrastructure: Mirrors set incorrect etag headers (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/746619
<trinikrono> the last time i used this response https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/361442/comments/6
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 361442 in ubuntu "Request for Repository Change 'korea' (affects: 2) (heat: 5)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<trinikrono> is that acceptable
<cyphermox> trinikrono, looks fine
<cyphermox> i gtg, back later
<trinikrono> okie cyphermox
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-04-03
<Drazisil> Looking at my stracktrace, looks like it couldn't find symbols for anything. What do I need to do in that case, download the -dev versions?
<charlie-tca> Drazisil: You can install the debugging symbols by following this - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<Drazisil> charlie-tca: Thank you.
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<Drazisil> What happens if an application silent crashes with no error and doesn't launch apport. Is there another way for me to find the logs?
<charlie-tca> You can look in /var/log for the crash. try /var/log/syslog or /var/log/dmesg
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-03-26
<brendand> i have a system that can't resolve domain names unless i remove bind9, is this a known issue?
<RedSingularity> Anyone know when the daily spins will be done?
<hggdh> we hope soon now, the last pieces are being built
<RedSingularity> hggdh: sounds good ;)
<bkerensa> :D
<Laibsch> Is it just me or is a http://www.streetauthority.com/energy-commodities/forget-oil-could-be-biggest-story-energy-458736 creating 100% CPU both in FF and Chrome?
<RedSingularity> Laibsch: no problems here.
<Laibsch> RedSingularity: thank you for testing.  I wonder what's causing it here, then.  I'm running lucid, but I believe these days we still get the latest browsers.
<Laibsch> I'll treat it as a singularity then and ignore it ;-)
<RedSingularity> Laibsch: lol!
<greg-g> Laibsch: I'm getting a slow script warning from Fx
<greg-g> http://paste.mitechie.com/show/585/
<greg-g> (the space in the url is because I had to trick the paste service I didn't have a link)
<Laibsch> RedSingularity: are you blocking scripts, flash or anything like that?
 * greg-g isn't blocking anything, and has flash nonfree install
<greg-g> ed
<RedSingularity> Laibsch: nope.  Running lucid as well.
 * greg-g is on Oneiric
<RedSingularity> Laibsch: what version ff you have?
<Laibsch> RedSingularity: javascript enabled?
<RedSingularity> Laibsch: yep
<Laibsch> OK
<Laibsch> I have 11.0
<Laibsch> updated yesterday, I think
<RedSingularity> Laibsch: version:  10.0.2+build1-0ubuntu0.10.04.1
<RedSingularity> on mine
<Laibsch> I see
<Laibsch> maybe a regression, then
<Laibsch> try to update FF, please
<RedSingularity> Laibsch: alright standby
<RedSingularity> there was an update.  installing now.
<RedSingularity> New version: 11.0+build1-0ubuntu0.10.04.2
<RedSingularity> Laibsch: still no problems here
<Laibsch> just to be sure, you restarted FF?
<RedSingularity> yep, killall firefox-bin
<Laibsch> OK
<Laibsch> singularity it is, then ;-)
<Laibsch> thanks, guys
<RedSingularity> no prob ;)
<RedSingularity> daily iso's are still not done :(
<notgary> Hi there. Could I ask someone with the correct permissions to close this bug please? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/144797 It's four and a half years old, was closed upstream last year, the steps provided are not sufficient to reproduce, and the stacktrace is too outdated to use. The Rhythmbox code has changed so much that it has probably been designed out.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 144797 in rhythmbox "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in rhythmdb_entry_get_playback_uri()" [Medium,Triaged]
<notgary> Ah, sorry, I didn't realise I could close it myself :P
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-03-27
<bkerensa> diwic: So what bug ID's were you talking about?
<diwic> bkerensa, so look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/~jmlm-1970
<diwic> bkerensa, you will find 39 bugs all ending with the same comment
<bkerensa> diwic: I see what you mean but his comments do not seem to be violating the Code of Conduct even if his advice is incorrect for the bug in question
<diwic> bkerensa, so what do you suggest I do about it?
<bkerensa> You could use Launchpad's Contact Function and inquire as to why he is doing a canned comment on some many bugs and ask if such is necessary
<bkerensa> diwic: You can also perhaps send a e-mail with all 39 of the bug id's and explain whats going on to ubuntu-bugsquad@lists.ubuntu.com
<bkerensa> so that the Bug Squad is aware of it
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-03-28
<UrB> morning everyone - any suggestions where to seek for bug verification aid, I've tried here, #ubuntu, #bluez-users and ubuntu forums with no success - I would need someone with IBM Integrated Bluetooth IV chip and some bluetooth device to try it with ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/950413 )
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 950413 in bluez "Bluetooth connections stalling" [Undecided,New]
<njin> hello, is mountall managing unmount during shutdown or whatelse ?
<RedSingularity> seb128: want me to upstream that gnome-power bug?
<seb128> RedSingularity, if you want please
<RedSingularity> seb128: alright
<seb128> RedSingularity, thanks
<RedSingularity> no problem
<kangarooo> bdmurray: ill be in 10min back
<kangarooo> bdmurray: im back and i updated wiki for your 1st draft
<bdmurray> kangarooo: great, thanks
<kangarooo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Wrongly_subscribed_list and now im going off post then in those bugs comments or what else to do.
<kangarooo> ok?
<bdmurray> kangarooo: I wouldn't use that reply yet as it could use some refinement
<kangarooo> as 1st draft to change to to save team time
<bdmurray> additionally, it should only be used in very rare cases
<kangarooo> yes i just posted so maybe someone else also can check log and undestand what to put in there
<kangarooo> so it available for collaboration.
<kangarooo> im going off now ok? i put new comments on my bugs i mentioned where asked also
<bdmurray> okay, have a good day / night
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-03-29
<marios__> Hello
<krnekhelesh> hey guys, is there a way to plot the graphs of the number of unity bugs since 11.04?
<krnekhelesh> I mean I am sure the bug reports should be on the decline but may be a graph will help visualise that
<greg-g> I'm sure bdmurray has that graph auto-generated every day :P
<krnekhelesh> greg-g: wat, really?
<krnekhelesh> greg-g: that's cool, I should ask him, interested to see the trend
<krnekhelesh> bdmurray: ping
<greg-g> So, I'm not promising, but he does tend to have graphs that are generated at night on that kind of data for important and/or buggy packages
<bdmurray> http://status.qa.ubuntu.com/qapkgstatus/unity
<krnekhelesh> bdmurray and greg-g: thnx
<greg-g> :)
<kklimonda> can apport attach crash logs, make bugs closed and add proper tags for the retracing sevice, or should we still close bugs when we are asking users to upload a crash report using apport?
<hggdh> kklimonda: I am not sure, but I think as far as retracing goes, we will need a new bug
<kklimonda> hggdh: yeah, source code seems to agree with you :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-03-30
<zruty> How to file a bug without knowing the package causing the issue?
<zruty> No process (that I know of), no window, no nothing. Just something that does not work (which does work in Win)
<micahg> zruty: what's the issue
<zruty> I have a laptop which works fine with 11.10. When I start it up with my BT cardbus card inside, my wired NIC is disabled.
<zruty> When I start it up without BT cardbus inside, it starts up without issue. If I stick it in after startup, the BT thing works.
<zruty> And the NIC keeps working, too
<micahg> zruty: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KernelTeamBugPolicies#Filing_Kernel_Bug_reports
<zruty> But if I start up with BT cardbus inside, the NIC is disabled, and if I eject the BT cardbus card, the NIC does not get enabled.
<zruty> So you figure this is a kernel bug?
<micahg> sounds like it
<zruty> Okay. I have lunch break now, will look at it when I get back. Thanks sofar!
<njin> there's a volonterous mman that draw the structure of Ubuntu eg. linux (and it's most important parts) -> .......?
<mfisch> bdmurray: you around this morning?
<bdmurray> mfisch: yep
<mfisch> bdmurray: so I'm redoing kangaroo's phrasing for when someone subscribes us to a bug
<mfisch> bdmurray: what do you think about this:
<mfisch> Thanks for your interest in helping to resolve this issue.  There is no need to subscribe anyone to this bug, as it generates unnecessary emails and will not resolve the defect any faster.  Your bug will be looked at by a developer as time permits.
<mfisch> s/defect/issue/
<hggdh> better
<bdmurray> that sounds good to me
<mfisch> ok
<mfisch> I think I'll remove the reference URLs too
<bdmurray> mfisch: yes, those are unnecessary but I would add a clarification about when to use it
<bdmurray> jibel: re bug 965686 what language were you using and do you have any log files?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 965686 in update-manager "Upgrade from lucid trigger an unreadable error dialog (font issue?)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/965686
<jibel> bdmurray, french. upgrade is in progress, I'll attach the log files when it's done
<bdmurray> jibel: great, thanks
<bdmurray> mvo: might bug 365852 be a duplicate of bug 541595?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 365852 in dkms "package dkms failed to install/upgrade: package dkms is already installed and configured" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/365852
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 541595 in dpkg "[Master] package failed to install/upgrade: package is already installed and configured" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/541595
<erkan^> !bugs 969595
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 969595 in nvidia-graphics-drivers "package nvidia-current 195.36.24-0ubuntu1~10.04.1 failed to install/upgrade: nvidia-current kernel module failed to build" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/969595
<ubot2> Factoid 'bugs 969595' not found
<erkan^> can someone help me for this bugs?
<hggdh> erkan^: I do not deal with graphics, but my first feeling is that you are running a backported kernel, and the package does not know how to deal with it
<hggdh> if you are running a mainline kernel, then there is absolutely no support for that. For a backported kernel... I will have to wait for the X folks to answer
<erkan^> i use Ubuntu 10.04 LTS and kernel 3. Will I click on --> Backsported by Software Bron, hggdh ?
<hggdh> erkan^: I am not sure I understand what you mean by "Will I click on --> Backported by Software Bron"
<erkan^> a wait
<erkan^> hggdh, http://picpaste.com/pics/softwarebronnen-asgIyH74.1333144853.png
<erkan^> backsported is off
<hggdh> indeed. How did you install the 3.0.0 kernel?
<erkan^> I have downloaded --> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/lucid/release/ and this is branded in DVD. After startup for computer I saw this I can install kernel 3. I did choose, hggdh
<erkan^> After startup for computer I saw a option which I want do with DVD - Ubuntu 10.04 this I can install kernel 3. I did choose
<erkan^> do you understand, hggdh ? (My English is no good)
<hggdh> erkan^: yeah, OK. What happens: you are running 3.0.0, and the nvidia-current does not know about it (after all, nvidia-current is for Lucid)
<hggdh> erkan^: yes, I understand
<erkan^> a wait
<erkan^> i go paste picture
<hggdh> erkan^: I really would wait for the experts on graphics to see your bug. Meanwhile, you could try http://askubuntu.com/
<hggdh> but I have a feeling this is unsuported
<dlentz> build log says "*** Unable to determine the target kernel version. ***" so my guess is also that 3.0 kernel is too new for nvidia-current to detect
<erkan^> hggdh, http://picpaste.com/nvidia-DblOlL2E.png
<hggdh> yeah. What I do not know is if there is support for nvidia on a backported kernel
<erkan^> ah
<erkan^> will I try that i go click ON for backported?
<dlentz> hggdh, i think it's the install script, see patch: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=165000
<yofel> nvidia 195 is from 2.6 days, it can't do anything sane with 3.* kernels
<yofel> it needs the scripts from a newer driver version for that
<erkan^> 195?
<yofel> your bug title says 195.36.24
<erkan^> what can I do now, yofel ?
<hggdh> dlentz: there is more than than, all the differences in kernel/video from the 2.6.32 to 3.x...
 * hggdh is with yofel :-)
<yofel> well, as hggdh said, use askubuntu or wait for a maintainer to look at the bug
<dlentz> hggdh, i don't understand what you mean, it's just the install script doesn't understand the new kernel versioning, the little patch fixes it
<dlentz> erkan^, i personally would try latest driver from: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<erkan^> ok, i go try
<hggdh> dlentz: there are a lot of changes from 2.6.32 to 3.0... the post you linked is on 11.04, which is a more recent kernel (and still, I would be worried).
<hggdh> dlentz: you go this way, and you are most probably on your own -- which is not good. So, *before* trying, I would research
<hggdh> the point is you can end up with a completely non-working system. If you are not familiar with recovery, and packages, you might end up with a brick
<erkan^> brb
<dlentz> bug 576648
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 576648 in nvidia-drivers-ubuntu "package nvidia-* failed to install/upgrade: nvidia-* kernel module failed to build (Unable to determine the target kernel version.)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/576648
<erkan^> dlentz, i see that NVIDIA by extras hardware is green now
<erkan^> it is fixed ... i think
<erkan^> are you there, dlentz hggdh yofel ?
<erkan^> is it fixed now ?
<dlentz> erkan^, have you tested anything 3D?
<erkan^> where can I tested with 3D?
<dlentz> try glxgears  command
<erkan^> via terminal?
<dlentz> yes
<erkan^> gfxgears
<erkan^> No command 'gfxgears' found, did you mean:
<erkan^>  Command 'glxgears' from package 'mesa-utils' (universe)
<erkan^> gfxgears: command not found
<dlentz> you typo'd
<erkan^> oesp
<erkan^> glxgears
<erkan^> glxgears
<erkan^> Het programma 'glxgears' is momenteel niet geïnstalleerd.  U kunt het installeren door het volgende te typen:
<erkan^> sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<erkan^> need i install --> mesa-utils, dlentz ?
<dlentz> yes
<hggdh> erkan^: execute this command, yes
<erkan^> http://picpaste.com/pics/glxgears-VF9lYQBU.1333146963.png dlentz hggdh
<erkan^> and?
<erkan^> is that good now?
<erkan^> :S
<hggdh> yes
<erkan^> Cool !
<erkan^> (-:
<dlentz> yes, it looks good
<erkan^> thank you very much, dlentz and hggdh
<dlentz> you're welcome, enjoy your 3d pixels
<erkan^> Goodnight, I go party now (-:
<dlentz> have fun..
<erkan^> party = off i mean
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> I love this Dutch 'ik ga weg'
<hggdh> or Flemish, frankly, I do not know enough of it
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-03-31
<dell123> hi all
<dell123> I have dual graphics card (sandy bridge intel hd and ati). Everytime I install ubuntu ati card make the cpu go wild (very hot and loud noise). In past I had no luck installing the propritory ati drivers (settings manager or ati site), so I always modprobe radeon and use default open source drivers. When I put following lines in /etc/rc.local the problem of loud gpu sound goes away. modprobe radeon
<dell123> echo OFF > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch   Out of the box this problem has not gone away. Will ubuntu till final release solve this problem without me having to do this everytime I install ubuntu? Will there be some smart option in case of dual graphics card which says I can switch off the one that is not working?
<mfisch> micahg: you online tonight?
 * nonix4 ponders how to report a bug that has already been reported on ubuntuforums (p=11794458) and debian (Bug#656899: mdadm: sending ioctl 1261 to a partition)
<Callahan> How do I add a tag in my existing bug in launchpad?
<dlentz> click the yellow "!" before the first comment
<willem> hello everyone
<willem> how /where can i help with bugs
<dlentz> willem: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<willem> thanks
<dlentz> yw
<ScG^Dedicated> hello, I am using ubuntu 12.04 on my laptop and normally when you stop working on the laptop and wait a little the screen's brightness dims. but when i manually set the screen brightness it does the opposite instaid it sets the brightness very bright instaid of leaving it at the not so bright settings. I have discussed this a bit in #ubuntu+1 too, can I report this as a bug? and if so, through the launchpad is the best way in t
<ScG^Dedicated> his case?
<bilal> 5/w 1
<bilal> whoops
<juliohm> Someone could reproduce the bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/procps/+bug/965341
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 965341 in procps "watch command line utility crashes with segfault when processing binary output" [Undecided,New]
<juliohm> How are launchpad bugs triggered? There are days since i reported the bug and stills undecided state.
 * penguin42 looks
<penguin42> juliohm: as I said over <---- its just a matter of someone getting around to it - there are thousands of bugs reported daily, and most of us are volunteers
<penguin42> juliohm: I cna repeat it - let me fix up the state
<juliohm> thank you penguin42 :-)
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-04-01
<krnekhelesh> can anybody mark this bug low priority since I am not part of the bug control team yet?
<krnekhelesh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/970434
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 970434 in unity "menu bar flickers app name and window title when ALT+F1'ing" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<krnekhelesh> I have confirmed it
<krnekhelesh> anybody?
<BEC> i will now
<krnekhelesh> BEC: thank you
<BEC> sry
<BEC> i guess i mixed it up with the installer flickering?
<BEC> just a sec
<krnekhelesh> you can see the video attached...
<BEC> no not this one; but ill check it later when i restart
<micahg> mfisch: now I am
<mfisch> micahg: and still?
<micahg> mfisch: huh?
<mfisch> micahg: still around, and I guess the answer is yes
<mfisch> micahg: quick question on something, there was a bug that I think the developer may end up marking as opinion, but I'm not sure
<mfisch> micahg: it meets the guidelines to mark as triaged, so I marked it as such
<mfisch> micahg: it is not our job to mark opinion on something like that where we lack the knowledge to make the judgement
<mfisch> anyway, thats not a question anymore ;)
<micahg> mfisch: I still have no idea what you're talking about ;) bug # please?
<mfisch> micahg: not sure I do (have an idea) either
<mfisch> looking for bug
<mfisch> micahg: bug #969559
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 969559 in bash "/etc/skel/.bashrc should not set PS1" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/969559
<mfisch> micahg: I guess it boils down to, should we still mark it triaged if I think the dev is likely to mark it as Opinion
<micahg> mfisch: sorry, needed a reboot, anyways, that bug look legitimate
<mfisch> thx
<alex_mayorga> just restarted after a kernel panic, what do I do to file a report?
<alex_mayorga> this is on Precise
<UrB> despite danger of becoming a broken record: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/950413 - verification help, anyone?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 950413 in bluez "Bluetooth connections stalling" [Undecided,New]
<UrB> back to the bluetooth bug I pasted earlier: R52, T43, T43p, X32, X41, X41 Tablet, X61, X61s, Z60m, Z60t <- all those Thinkpads have the same bluetooth chip
<neurotoxin> Hello, after a recent update of 12.04  on my HP laptop with Intel Centrino Wireless-N 1030 card I can't connect to any wifi at all, although no bug messege is displayed, it simply can't connect
<jtaylor> do you have apparmor-profiles installed?
<jtaylor> oh gone already
<MahboobeAlam> hello there ! i want to be part of the Bug Squad ... but i am new here (to Ubuntu/Linux) ...
<penguin42> heck, I wish someone would put some more coal on the lp server in the weeks before a release
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-03-25
<alci_> Could someone confirm this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1158902 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1158902 in libreoffice "Libreoffice crashes when using Autofilter in Calc" [Undecided,New]
<nicolas112233> Hi everybody
<mitya57> hi, can anybody please paste a couple of stack traces from errors.ubuntu.com for me?
<mitya57> https://errors.ubuntu.com/bucket/?id=%2Fusr%2Fshare%2Funity-mail%2Funity-mail%3AAttributeError%3Atry_establish_connection%3Alogin%3A_simple_command%3A_command_complete%3A%2Fusr%2Fbin%2Funity-mail%409%3A__init__%3Aupdate%3Aupdate_single%3Atry_establish_connection
<mitya57> https://errors.ubuntu.com/bucket/?id=%2Fusr%2Fshare%2Funity-mail%2Funity-mail%3ATypeError%3Aupdate%3Aupdate_single
<mitya57> https://errors.ubuntu.com/bucket/?id=%2Fusr%2Fshare%2Funity-mail%2Funity-mail%3Asocket.error%3Aon_mm_item_clicked%3Amark_message_as_read%3Aselect%3A_simple_command%3A_command_complete%3A_get_tagged_response%3A_get_response%3A_get_line%3Areadline%3Areadinto%3Arecv_into%3Aread
<mitya57> https://errors.ubuntu.com/bucket/?id=%2Fusr%2Fshare%2Funity-mail%2Funity-mail%3AUnicodeEncodeError%3A%2Fusr%2Fbin%2Funity-mail%409%3A__init__%3Aupdate%3Aupdate_single%3Atry_establish_connection%3Alogin%3A_simple_command%3A_command
<mitya57> and https://errors.ubuntu.com/bucket/?id=%2Fusr%2Fshare%2Funity-mail%2Fum-url%3ANameError%3A%3Cmodule%3E
 * mitya57 has to go now, will ask again tomorrow
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-03-26
<abone> Hi, all!
<abone> Is there any analog for sponsoring request but for bugs?
<abone> Im, not a member of BugSquad, but sometimes I'm doing some work on bug classification and diagnostics. Is there any way to ask BugSquad member to review my workand mark bug as Triaged?
<TheLordOfTime> a bug is triaged when it's ready to be worked on by a dev,.
<TheLordOfTime> abone, which bug specifically?
<abone> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libcanberra/+bug/1075928
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1075928 in libcanberra "Please, silence IA__gdk_error_trap_pop: assertion `gdk_error_traps != NULL' failed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<abone> Sorry. Have to go now. Bye.
<ironmig> Can a non-developer help to improve ubuntu bug wise?
<exalt> I´d like to report a bug
<exalt> who is going to help me get started ?
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-03-27
<melodie> hi
<brendand> melodie, if you have a question or need help, just say what it is :)
<melodie> hi brendand, thanks
<thebishop> i'm sure it's known, but certain apps don't integrate properly with unity on 13.04.  Pidgin and X-Chat don't have the ">" denoting a running app, and don't show up in Alt-Tab either
<utlemming> would anyone be able to tag Bug 1158465 for precise and quantal?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1158465 in walinuxagent (Ubuntu) "[SRU] update Windows Azure WALinuxAgent to 1.3.2 (12.04.2, 12.10 and 13.04)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1158465
<TheLordOfTime> utlemming, already done?
<jibel> utlemming, approve you mean?
<utlemming> jibel: yes, approve, sorry
<jibel> utlemming, done
<utlemming> jibel: awesome, thank you kindly
<jibel> yw
<_NerdyMe_> errors.ubuntu.com seams not to be working since yesterday... somebody already noted?
<_NerdyMe_> update: errors.ubuntu.com: noted that it just doenst work chromium. in firefox it does.
<bdmurray> _NerdyMe_: did you try a full reload of the page? some javascript changed
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-03-28
<exalt> hi
<exalt> i want to report a bug but i dont know where to start.
<exalt> i have been here a few days before and got no help, im not inpatient but this will be the last day ill put effort in it
<ogra_> just run "ubuntu-bug" on the machine you see the bug on ... it will guide you
<exalt> ogra_: i have a question at the first ubuntu-bug apport screen
<hggdh> exalt: easier to just ask your question
<exalt> hggdh: i found a bug in the ubuntu login service
<exalt> but i dont know how to find the pid
<hggdh> what happens?
<hggdh> and is it graphic or command-line?
<exalt> try it yourselves, create a user with password "ab^c" in graphical mode, then log it in on textbased mode
<hggdh> ah
<exalt> the graphical mode doenst take deadkeys, while the textmode does
<hggdh> yes, localisation
<hggdh> open it against lightdm
<exalt> already looked at the locals, configured them allright, tested it with a few ppl all had the same problem
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-03-29
<tenleftfingers> Bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/966971
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 966971 in update-manager "Update-manager does not remember its maximized state" [Medium,Confirmed]
<tenleftfingers> Can I add additional packages that have the same issue or must I refile for each one?
<tenleftfingers> For example; System Monitor.
<hggdh> tenleftfingers: if this is the same issue, you can add them in (this also suggests the issue is not with n-m or system monitor, but with a common underlying library)
<tenleftfingers> Hmmm, okay. Thanks hggdh. hggdh The "Also Affects" button gives options only to add urls to other upstream projects though. Do I need to be a Bug Control member to add other packages?
<hggdh> tenleftfingers: use "Also affects distribution, select Ubuntu as the distro, and add the packages
<tenleftfingers> hggdh: Ah, that did it. Thanks.
<Henne1991> Hey! Can someone help me to target a SRU bug?
<geoubuntu> Please nominate for precise and quantal this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnomeradio/+bug/1110660. Thanks
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1110660 in gnomeradio "[SRU] gnomeradio crashed with SIGABRT in __libc_message()" [Unknown,New]
<r0OOt> i discover a new exploit in ubuntu   http://rooot.dyndns-server.com/
<TheLordOfTime> r0OOt, do not post such things here, thanks.
<TheLordOfTime> to everyone else, don't touch that link.
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: Hmm is this the same as the posting that just came to bugsquad
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, i just sent a message asking for reproduction steps.  My systems are due for a good nuking anyways, so... :P
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, i don't see an XSS on brainstorm on the POC that they mentioned
<TheLordOfTime> as for the link from that r0OOt guy, different system.
<penguin42> odd timing coincidence though - is it actually just running a hidden script somewhere?
<TheLordOfTime> to be perfectly honest, I think I'll bug bdmurray about ops in this channel, we're horridly horridly low on active invididuals who can respond with a quiet to people who post exploits
<TheLordOfTime> (and I actually MEAN exploits)
<penguin42> nod
<TheLordOfTime> if there's a hidden script the POC link doesn't throw it on Windows.  (the RHEL is updating and the Ubuntu is restarting :P)
<jtaylor> hm what does that link do?
<jtaylor> I'm interested in testing out my apparmor policies :)
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: But it does link to some ad server so I don't know if that's actually giving different code each time
<penguin42> (that dyndns one)
<TheLordOfTime> jtaylor, it goes from a site that tries to load two popups with an image saying "i am root", then redirs through four sites I couldn't catch, then ends up at an ad server
<TheLordOfTime> which had a timer to get to something
<TheLordOfTime> but i stopped it there
<TheLordOfTime> (physical netowrk cable pull)
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: But you don't know he's inserting the same js each time as it bounces through those sites
<TheLordOfTime> i did that on a system i was going to wipe anyways.
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, they are?  huh
<TheLordOfTime> all i know is the system became quite nonresponsive
<TheLordOfTime> shortly after.
<TheLordOfTime> but hey, i need to wipe the system anyways, it's got 11.10 on it :P
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: ops?
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, to silence/respond to a link that shouldn't have been posted here
<TheLordOfTime> one that might've linked to an exploit site given how quickly it halted my system's responsiveness
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: once posted, there is nothing we can do
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, except warn everyone off
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, to be honest, i just think some of us need to watch this channel more like a hawk :P
<hggdh> what I can do is block his/her return (as long as the id is kept)
 * TheLordOfTime happened to be checking this channel anyways.
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, via a web gateway i doubt it
<jtaylor> hm I'm so curios if it can actually do something to my machine, on the other hand I don't want to wipe the installation just yet :(
<TheLordOfTime> jtaylor, hence why i tested on a system i was planning on nuking anyways :P
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-03-30
<jtaylor> was your browser audited?
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: s/he is banned
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: you can always call !ops | <nick>
<TheLordOfTime> jtaylor, can't tell, i can't boot in even if it was audited.
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, the bot in here actively responds to the ops trigger?
<TheLordOfTime> or does it call to -irc?
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: ah, I am not sure. But if it routes to -irc, you would get it also, anyways
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: also, you are a member (just made sure), so you can gain ops and do it here, if needed
<TheLordOfTime> nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnno
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, check the chanserv ACL again
<hggdh> oops
<hggdh> indeed, the access list does not list Ubuntu members
<hggdh> perhaps because this is a core channel?
<hggdh> <shrug/>
<TheLordOfTime> perhaps, which is why i mentioned bdmurray, he'd know.  if not him, then IRCC would
<hggdh> and I do not know what ubot2` is doing with the ops
<TheLordOfTime> we could test... might want to notify -ops and -irc about the test, though if you decide to.
<hggdh> I do not like to, the ops may directly call some people
<TheLordOfTime> mmm true
 * TheLordOfTime shrugs
<TheLordOfTime> well, time to wipe 11.10 from existence on this here system.
<hggdh> (and I already did that once, after incorrectly changing the text of the factoid...)
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: anyway, perhaps it is time to review the ACL, I have not seen hobsee for quite a long time
<hggdh> (for example)
<TheLordOfTime> mmm
<TheLordOfTime> perhaps
<jtaylor> TheLordOfTime: you used firefox I guess?
<TheLordOfTime> jtaylor, i use multiple browsers.
<TheLordOfTime> firefox, chromium on ubuntu
<jtaylor> when you clicked on the link I mean
<TheLordOfTime> i don't browse the web from RHEL if I can avoid it.
<TheLordOfTime> and on windows i use opera, ffox, chrome.
<TheLordOfTime> jtaylor, actually, yes, it was ffox
<TheLordOfTime> but i can't even boot the partition
<TheLordOfTime> it freezes in boot
<TheLordOfTime> not sure if its related or not
<jtaylor> maybe it tried to install a rootkit
<TheLordOfTime> but the system needs to be erasified anyways
<jtaylor> which failed and now its screwed :)
<TheLordOfTime> well, i need to erase 11.10 anyways
<jtaylor> make sure to wipe your partition table
 * TheLordOfTime NEVER upgrades-in-place
<TheLordOfTime> jtaylor, i always wipe my partition table!
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<TheLordOfTime> jtaylor, it's even easier when I erase the partition table before running the installer :P
 * TheLordOfTime manually does the partitions anyways
<hggdh> and safer
<TheLordOfTime> ... i just opened a package that was addressed to me, and it contains approximately 5 kg of .999 pure silver bars.
<TheLordOfTime> ... i guess someone somewhere likes me... *shrugs*
<hggdh> ah, so it is not mine, I wanted .99999
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<TheLordOfTime> but in all seriousness, that's almost $4600 of silver here...
<TheLordOfTime> there's a purchase order here but i don't recognize who purchased it, but it is addressed to me
 * TheLordOfTime shrugs
<hggdh> heh. I can help you spend it
<TheLordOfTime> i think i can do that myself, thanks.
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<TheLordOfTime> I AM GOING TO TURN THE SILVER INTO CASH!
<TheLordOfTime> THEN I AM GOING TURN HALF OF THE CASH INTO GOLD
<hggdh> :-)
<TheLordOfTime> AND THE REST OF THE CASH IS MINE! :P
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: but, back to ops -- I try to keep tabs on this channel during the day; but I think we need more spread
<TheLordOfTime> indeed.
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: Hmm mail from Brian saying a bug is actually open for whatever the guy was linking to on the one to the list
<TheLordOfTime> or rather a patch has already landed
<penguin42> nod
 * TheLordOfTime does read his mail you know :P
<jtaylor> link to bug?
<TheLordOfTime> jtaylor, there wasn't one.
<TheLordOfTime> (it was about a bugsquad emailed item)
<TheLordOfTime> (about a possible exploit on brainstorm.u.c)
<hggdh> mdeslaur: net splits?
<mdeslaur> hggdh: nah, I've rebooted a couple of times
<hggdh> heh
<wmp> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1162247 - who can look on this?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1162247 in apt "apt-get on raring can't install ia32-libs" [Undecided,New]
<vibhav> wmp: Did you try "sudo apt-get install --fix-broken"?
<wmp> no
<wmp> vibhav: nothing
<vibhav> hmm
<vibhav> wmp: Could you try some of the methods at "http://askubuntu.com/questions/140246/how-do-i-resolve-unmet-dependencies"?
<vibhav> wmp: Look at the first answer
<wmp> vibhav: i have repositories, clean dont help, force dont help, dist-upgrade want upgrade other packages, so this dont help
<wmp> vibhav: and this is debug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1162247/comments/2
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1162247 in apt "apt-get on raring can't install ia32-libs" [Undecided,New]
<vibhav> Have you enable any PPAs?
<wmp> yes, many
<wmp> vibhav: mv sources.list.d sources.list.d.back && apt-get update dont help
<vibhav> wmp: I believe PPAs have caused this issue
<wmp> vibhav: refresh bug page ;)
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-03-31
<pzephyr_> anyone tell me whether to find a place to tell someone the beta-1 ppc raring lubuntu synaptic pkg mng is freezing up - this was the original sign that my ubuntustudio built up over weeks from a mini-iso was about to lose it - i'm going to have to reboot to stop it
<pzephyr_> oh well being a test iso, sudo nano /etc/default/apport showed =1 so unless it got bad enough to crash me it'll fleetingly be this notice - thanks for debugging these oses
<melodie_> pzephyr_ do you have a nvidia gpu ?
<melodie_> on a P4 for instance ?
<melodie_> pzephyr_ mini iso don't belong to debug, probably and there is usually a chan for #lubuntu and also a specific chan for the ubuntu pre versions
<njin> please open bug 1162355 , thanks
<maxb> Seems to be a private bug of some kind
<njin> yes, is a compiz bug set as private, I'm affected and cannot see if i can add something
<njin> penguin42, hallo, have you got power to set it public ?
<penguin42> let me see
<penguin42> <sigc::internal::slot_call0<unity::launcher::VolumeImp::Impl::Impl(unity::glib::Object<_GVolume> const&, std::shared_ptr<unity::FileManager> const&, std::shared_ptr<unity::launcher::DeviceNotificationDisplay> const&, unity::launcher::VolumeImp*)::{lambda()#3}, void>::call_it(sigc::internal::slot_rep*)+31>
<penguin42>   what a symbol name
<penguin42> njin: Done
<njin> penguin42, thanks
<melodie> hi
<melodie> I wonder why in Ubuntu Live versions, while selecting my language (French) I get the directory "Desktop" instead of "Bureau" while once installed the filename is correct : any idea ? I have just looked at a file in xdg-users-dirs-gtk sources, the file "update.c" and I noticed that the chain "DESKTOP" is not in the same block of text at the other folders.
<melodie> is that a bug ?
<hggdh> melodie: sounds like it, and I would open a bug on it. But the best people to answer questions about the desktop environment are at #ubuntu-desktop
<hggdh> melodie: by the way -- the other xdg directories are correctly named in French?
<melodie> hggdh yes they are
<melodie> they are translated as well in the live as in the installed version, and I noticed it for Ubuntu, Lubuntu and Xubuntu as well so I am in a wonder
<melodie> hggdh I thank you and will join #ubuntu-desktop tomorrow. not it might be a little late for me anyhow
<melodie> bonne nuit
<melodie> good night
<hggdh> melodie: bonne nuit
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-03-24
<brainwash> can anyone please close bug 158169 by changing the status to won't fix (according to the upstream report)?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 158169 in Xfce panel "Maximizing window in Dual screen mode in Xfce does not work in the panel display, if panels vertical" [Unknown,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158169
<jobin> Hey, all! I filed a bug against ubuntu in general on launchpad: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1296554 and got a bot-comment asking me to file this bug against a specific package with help from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage. However, I don't find anything related to my bug on this page, can you please help me find the right package against which I should file this bug?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1296554 in Ubuntu "bluetooth settings not remembered on reboot" [Undecided,New]
<jobin> sorry to spam but i had to leave for some urgent work. Reposting my question: Hey, all! I filed a bug against ubuntu in general on launchpad: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1296554 and got a bot-comment asking me to file this bug against a specific package with help from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage. However, I don't find anything related to my bug on this page, can you please help me find the right package against which I shoul
<jobin> d file this bug?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1296554 in Ubuntu "bluetooth settings not remembered on reboot" [Undecided,New]
<cyphermox> jobin: sorry nobody answered you faster, this would be a bug for the "bluez" package, most likely\
<tarpman> good morning. any bugcontrollers around? I'm still hoping for a precise task to be added for bug 1020048‎ ... :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1020048 in cups (Ubuntu) "after certain time printing to cups stops working" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1020048
<dkessel> is there anything that needs to be done before setting bug 1240198 to triaged? I guess I better don't do it myself as I was the reporter but it has gotten some heat and I think there may be enough information in it...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1240198 in indicator-keyboard (Ubuntu) "wrong keyboard layout active after booting into desktop, after upgrade to saucy" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240198
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-03-25
<melodie> hi
<melodie> I have a very strange question
<melodie> it is about the way the languages are managed in the system, and how that comes into the Ubuntu Software Center, and the language chosen for the descriptions
<melodie> I had an Ubuntu custom remix (built on Precise) and I was preparing for some screenshots, so I fired USC and clicked to the button to show only the packages provided by Ubuntu : the vm was setup to English environment, and I had also French installed.
<melodie> the setup was in English : I checked even with the gnome-language-selector tool that all was there.
<melodie> however the descriptions of the packages where all in French (French language installed) and would not switch to English, until I would have removed the French language.
<melodie> is that normal? Is that a bug?
<melodie> I also removed the user configuration files for USC of course, before restarting it.
<melodie> anyone around who has some insights on how the locales are managed?
<brainwash> hggdh: please re-open bug 1272057, I've set it to 'fix released' some time ago, but the fix was apparently incomplete (see upstream report, comment #2)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1272057 in xfdesktop4 (Ubuntu) "Desktop icon size is not explicitly defined" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1272057
<hggdh> brainwash: done, thank you
<brainwash> hggdh: thanks :)
<tarpman> hggdh: hello, me again. would you please try again to open a precise task for cups on bug 1020048? thanks in advance.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1020048 in cups (Ubuntu) "after certain time printing to cups stops working" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1020048
<hggdh> tarpman: it seems comment #44 has a patch adjusted for Precise. Have you tried it? Reason is Precise and fixed Raring have different versions of cups, and the fix on raring might not be portable.
<hggdh> tarpman: it would make more sense if we had a patch in-line for Precise (as opposed to opening a precise task with no fix in the horizon)
<tarpman> hggdh, I am the person who filed that patch, I'd like the task added so it can be sponsored into precise-proposed
<tarpman> hggdh, that patch is for precise-proposed
<hggdh> tarpman: ah :-)
<hggdh> tarpman: done
<tarpman> hggdh, hurray! I will go ahead and fill out the sru template. thanks! :)
<hggdh> tarpman: heh. Actually *we* thank you :-)
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-03-26
<Fudge> Hi, I'd like to remove Bug #1297447  as I do not know why, but the bug does not seem to exist anymore, this has been confirmed.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1297447 in notify-osd (Ubuntu) "Notify-osd fails to send messages to accessibility when using Gnome-orca" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1297447
<Fudge> Please advise me hwo to do this, or feel free to do it for me.
<Fudge> actually plese discard
<jibel> Fudge, you cannot "remove" a bug however you can set it to 'Fix Released' if it doesn't exist anymore or 'Invalid' if it was not a bug
<Fudge> jibel:  thank you, sorry for the hassle
<jibel> Fudge, np
<Fudge> some good info there, short though
<Fudge> oops wrong window
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-03-27
<thnov>  can one change a bug on launchpad to be mapped against trusty? bug #1298287
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1298287 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Windows and icons stays on secondary display" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1298287
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-03-30
<psusi> so I'm not even sure what package to file a bug against.. several releases back some system got worked out that nicely offered to install the required codec whenever you tried to play a video.. this doesn't seem to have been working for a while now.  what packge is that?
<kgodwin> The launchpad bot suggested I ask in here for a package to associate the bug I reported. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1299825 I'm pretty sure there isn't a specific package tho.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1299825 in Ubuntu "14.04 LTS Beta 2 Upgrade -> failed to update kernel, broke video drivers" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> kgodwin: for a first try you can use linux (the kernel itself). But I am unsure, from your description... could also be the ugrade process
<kgodwin> It's the upgrade process
<kgodwin> At least, I assume the lack of kernel upgrade but upgrading the other packages is unintentional.
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-03-23
<pyrite> I'd like to nominate LP: #1366280 for a trusty SRU
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1366280 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-desktop should recommend activity-log-manager instead of activity-log-manager-control-center" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1366280
<rbasak> pyrite: why is an SRU required for this bug?
<teward> ^ my question
<teward> (rbasak ninja'd me)
<micahg> rbasak: the reason would be reduced dependencies for point releases
<rbasak> micahg: what, for ISO size issues?
<rbasak> That's fair I suppose, but somebody should say it in the bug.
<micahg> just ISO clutter
<micahg> I doubt 50k would break any ISO at this point
<micahg> though, using the transitional package might make upgrades smoother, but I can see someone being frustrated that a metapackage depends on a transitional package
<rbasak> micahg: isn't that a case for fixing it in the development release though, rather than in an SRU? It just doesn't seem SRU-worthy to me.
<micahg> it's LTS
<micahg> I can certainly understand it, don't know if I would approve it personally :)
<rbasak> As I understand SRU policy, we only fix bugs that actually affect users. So I don't want to sponsor it or accept a Trusty nomination. But someone else can.
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-03-24
<bregma> hey, I just got a bug reported against my package in Vivid Vervet on PPC-32, which is not an "oficially" supported architecture but is evidently "community supported" ... I don't have resources to support that hardware, what's the best way to triage that bug?
<rbasak> bregma: I'd say that's a valid bug (if you think it's probably valid on powerpc) and so should leave it New, Confirmed or Triaged as appropriate. It's probably worth saying that you don't have the resources to support that hardware, and that patches are welcome, etc.
<rbasak> Then the bug becomes a rallying point for users who _are_ interested in that issue.
<bregma> well, since I don't have the hardware to even confirm it, I guess New it is
<rbasak> That sounds right
<bdmurray> teward: have you seen bug 1336713?
<ubot5> bug 1336713 in php5 (Ubuntu) "Nginx+PHP-FPM - Apache gets installed automatically on PHP update" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1336713
<teward> bdmurray: too busy rebuilding my pfSense rules since the /etc/ dir on it got crupted in the last power outage a week ago
<teward> i also don't subscribe to the php5 bugs, thanks for the FYI though - but that sounds like a debian/control change
<teward> s/rules/firewall/
<bdmurray> they are using packages from the nginx ppa
<teward> bdmurray: which don't depend on PHP
<teward> bdmurray: it's the same d/control as Debian and 15.04 use
<teward> in fact most of the debian/* is Debian based
<teward> (except for the required module upgrades, which are even more third party, but wouldn't affect the contorl file nor apt dependencies)
 * teward loads up his 14.04 testing VM
<teward> bdmurray: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10671201/  control file from that package
<teward> bdmurray: no php5 or Apache deps there
<teward> bdmurray: that PPA contains no changes that'd install php5-fpm or anything
<teward> bdmurray: commented on the bug as well
<teward> bdmurray: time to go digging into PHP or other apt components - it's not nginx.
<teward> since that hasn't been updated since February
<teward> (literally no changes)
<teward> bdmurray: also note: E:UnableToReproduce on a Trusty VPS that has php5-fpm installed on it alongside the nginx PPAs (stable PPA, but still)
<teward> bdmurray: i think 'incomplete' should remain as the status because I think they have something else installed that may be depending on Apache
<teward> bdmurray: unless they can show it's because of nginx or php5-fpm, I don't think it's a php5 or an nginx bug
<teward> except maybe the `php5` metapackage
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-03-26
<CtfINC> Please look at Bug #1436956, Critical system files such as /sbin/shutdown and /sbin/init missing after updating upstart. Proposed importance: Critical
<ubot5> bug 1436956 in upstart (Ubuntu) "Critical system files such as /sbin/shutdown and /sbin/init missing after updating upstart" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1436956
<rbasak> CtfINC: we're using systemd by default in Vivid now. So I don't think the steps to reproduce are particularly clear here.
<rbasak> Is this a non-default system configuration?
<teward> rbasak: should that bug be marked "Vivid uses systemd by default, now, is this on a non-default configuration?" and status.set(Incomplete)?
<rbasak> Binaries are shipped in upstart-bin now I believe.
 * teward ran out of things to do nowadays
<rbasak> If you like :)
<teward> done because i'm bored :)
<rbasak> Thanks.
<rbasak> armhf suggests it to me. I want to know how the system was installed.
<teward> ooo ubuntu-server daily crashed my VMware guest enviro o.o
<teward> that concerns me
<teward> (sorry, i'm babbling, i'll be silent)
<rbasak> It sounds like the system doesn't have a suitable metapackage pulling upstart in or something.
<CtfINC> rbasak: Yes this is a system with both systemd and upstart installed. It is the default Docker image provided by labs.online.net
<teward> *why* do they even offer a 15.04 image
<teward> they're stupid to do so, just saying
<rbasak> CtfINC: probably best to start by reporting the bug to them.
<rbasak> CtfINC: I believe the binaries are provided by upstart-bin now. So the question is why it hasn't been pulled in by a suitable metapackage on upgrade (or similar).
<CtfINC> rbasak: Yes I plan to also report to them. The image is under "InstantApps" and named "Docker 1.3.2 + fig + nsenter + pipework + gosu". Currently they require an invitation to sign up, but may be launching soon.
<rbasak> CtfINC: it could well be an installer bug, but presumably the Docker image wasn't constructed by an installer shipped by Ubuntu.
<rbasak> CtfINC: please could you update the bug with this information?
<CtfINC> rbasak: I looked at the changelog of upstart package, the problem is that those binaries are moved from upstart to upstart-sysv (a new package), thus missing in upstart latest version.
<rbasak> Ah, right.
<CtfINC> rbasak: And the system does not require upstart-sysv to be installed during the "apt-get upgrade" process. Hence the binaries are missing and system is dead.
<rbasak> CtfINC: though now in Vivid systemd is default.
<rbasak> CtfINC: so anybody wanting to use upstart needs to install the correct package manually.
<CtfINC> rbasak: Thanks I will open a ticket with online.net
<rbasak> CtfINC: OTOH, the bug might be that it didn't get upgraded from upstart correctly.
<rbasak> (to systemd)
<rbasak> But I believe that has worked correctly for everybody else, so it's likely something missing in their image build process.
<CtfINC> rbasak: If you need further information I'd be happy to provide.
<rbasak> CtfINC: I'd say this bug is very close to "Invalid" for Ubuntu right now - no known way to reproduce on an Ubuntu system. Maybe I don't have all the information though, but in the first instance it needs to be addressed by the vendor of your Docker image.
<rbasak> I'm not sure what else I can ask, apart from a technical analysis from them on why this is a bug in Ubuntu as opposed to their image build process.
<CtfINC> rbasak: By the way I just found another bug report a couple of days ago, with the same issue
<CtfINC> rbasak: Please see Bug #1436691
<ubot5> bug 1436691 in upstart (Ubuntu) "Essential files are missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1436691
<rbasak> CtfINC: it's still seems unlikely to me. That reporter has provided no information on system details.
<rbasak> CtfINC: if there were really a "system can't boot" on upgrade within Vivid bug, I'd expect dozens of reports within a day.
<CtfINC> rbasak: The latest version of upstart package moves the binaries to upstart-sysv, but it does not depend on upstart-sysv. I think the problem is here?
<rbasak> I'm open to finding some kind of weird edge case bug of course.
<rbasak> CtfINC: but all Vivid systems should successfully have switched to systemd already.
<rbasak> Maybe there's a bug somewhere that causes that to fail.
<CtfINC> rbasak: Thanks for the responses
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-03-27
<MegaBrutal> Hi all! Please triage bug 1428952, as it affects multiple users and have evidences attached.
<ubot5> bug 1428952 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "strings in UI incorrectly displayed with lots of spacing" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1428952
<rbasak> MegaBrutal: "Confirmed" seems like the right status to me. Exact steps to reproduce or at least a breakdown of which package upgrade regressed functionality would help getting it to Triaged state.
<rbasak> Not enough information yet for a developer to fix it I don't think.
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-03-28
<MegaBrutal> Hi all! Please help me to confirm/triage bug 1437536!
<ubot5> bug 1437536 in xserver-xorg-driver-vesa (Ubuntu) "Screen corruption under KVM" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1437536
<penguin42> there's an older bug for that, I'm sure
<MegaBrutal> Really? Which one?
<MegaBrutal> I also found a similar, but I'm not sure if related.
<penguin42> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1080674  possibly
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1080674 in cairo "[QEMU] Corrupted desktop screen for raring desktop installation in QEMU guest (Cirrus graphics). Affects KVM but not VBox." [Medium,Confirmed]
<MegaBrutal> I'm not sure if it's the same issue, but I'll look into it.
<penguin42> MegaBrutal: I've got a vague memory that 16bpp works
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-03-28
<melodie> hi
<melodie> I wish to point to this bug, and this related conversation: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calligra/+bug/1562877 :: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=360859
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1562877 in calligra (Ubuntu) "(Xenial, Openbox) Calligra texts fail to display the ^ right on the letters in French" [Undecided,New]
<ubot5> KDE bug 360859 in general "^ caracter is written before the letter "e" instead of ê" [Normal,Resolved: upstream]
<melodie> it would be nice, if all ^ signs would go above a i e and o when asked to, and not besides in Calligra (Qt?) apps
<teward> We... triage bugs - we don't always fix bugs...
<melodie> in a French keyboard setup. :)
<melodie> hi teward !
<teward> also going to add this is in Universe, so...
<melodie> nice, if someone knowing kde/qt/calligra (or someone having triage-fu) could take care of it, it would be nice!
<teward> melodie: is there a reason you don't poke the Kubuntu people?
<melodie> I did
<melodie> in #kubuntu-devel
<melodie> just I'm never sure who is most relevant to poke. :)
<melodie> so I wanted to take a few minutes in my list of things todo, to communicate about it, before I forget or just leave it aside. ;)
<melodie> ok, to shower now…
<melodie> good afternoon
<melodie> good night
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-03-31
<cpaelzer> rbasak: I'm currently triaging bugs and IIRC there was a tag to be set when a bug report really identified a regression due to an update/merge right?
<rbasak> cpaelzer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags#Regression_specific
<rbasak> cpaelzer: but that doesn't really apply to Xenial I don't think.
<rbasak> (during development)
<cpaelzer> it is a regression that occured precise->trusty
<rbasak> Ah
<rbasak> Then regression-release
<rbasak> Oh, and it would apply to Xenial it seems.
<cpaelzer> rbasak: that link you send has internal server error atm -for moe
<rbasak> regression-release is "A bug in a release that was not present in a previous release. Should be used together with a separate tag for the release the regression was found in. This also applies to a development release where an update introduces a regression prior to its official release."
<rbasak> There are a few others too.
<rbasak> So for you "regression-release trusty"
<cpaelzer> thanks
<cpaelzer> I'll refresh that page later and hope I get to see the content on that link
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-04-01
<linuxperia> Hi all. Can somebody tell me why nmcli does not return anymore when its called in the console? i have nmcli Version 1.0.4 and since yesterday when i try to stablish a connection using nmcli up uuid xyz the command never returns ... There is also a Bug Report allready Filled about this Problem and can be found here => https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1536077
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1536077 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "nmcli hangs when running from tty and connecting to wifi" [Undecided,New]
<chiluk> tdaitx:
<chiluk> woops sorry tdaitx
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-03-28
<estan> hi folks. anyone care to have a look at the qtbase-opensource-src in the xenial upload queue that resulted from my bug? (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/+bug/1598173)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1598173 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu Xenial) "Please consider SRU of "xcb: Compress mouse motion and touch update events"" [Undecided,New]
<gQuigs> can I please get this nomination accepted for xenial - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcs/+bug/1673579  (debdiff already attached)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1673579 in pcs (Ubuntu) "Corosync/Pacemaker: Error when enabling Pacemaker service,Error when starting the cluster " [Low,Fix released]
<rbasak> gQuigs: done
<gQuigs> rbasak: thanks!
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-03-30
<Lin-Buo-Ren> I encountered boot hang issue while entering graphics interface after applying the latest intel microcode update, just FYI
<Lin-Buo-Ren> This PC is a Haswell based laptop
<Lin-Buo-Ren> BTW, anyway to run `ubuntu-bug` command on a ubuntu-based distribution like KDE neon?
<Lin-Buo-Ren> UPDATE: Not Haswell, but Ivybridge, apologies.
<Lin-Buo-Ren> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/intel-microcode/+bug/1759920
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1759920 in linux (Ubuntu Artful) "intel-microcode 3.20180312.0 causes locks up at login screen(w/ linux-image-4.13.0-37-generic)" [High,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-03-31
<sweb1> safely remove on USB storage like flash or external hdd is take very long time to affect. how can i report it ? Ubuntu 18.04 (development branch)
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-04-01
<txt-file557> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  zutkoi: micahg ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<txt-file557> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  hsthznr: stokachu ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<txt-file557> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  bmjcc: slashd ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄,
<txt-file557> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  waasnohhgn: toddy ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<txt-file557> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  jwflactz: stokachu ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<txt-file557> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  xrqxosdh: ubot5-ng ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<txt-file557> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  vchhfgxdxh: wgrant ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<txt-file557> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  rqzczoapdw: ubot5 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<txt-file557> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  mjnyb: dreamon_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<txt-file557> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  yrzfujaou: jibel ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<txt-file557> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  gvgbkiun: Trevinho ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<txt-file557> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  olybr: maxb_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<txt-file557> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  vrirp: tinoco ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<txt-file557> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  ewsyrpxy: ogra_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<txt-file557> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  omsmq: toddy ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<txt-file557> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  znaovld: slashd ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<txt-file557> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  vqsstjyies: karlthane ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<txt-file557> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  jkrhw: wgrant ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<txt-file557> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  wcxcqncra: sgclark ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<txt-file557> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  vjaed: wxl ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<txt-file557> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  nddktqykm: Logan ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<txt-file557> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  qrgnurgpix: kee ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<txt-file557> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  kpzrtb: book` ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<txt-file557> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  skuck: tdn ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<txt-file557> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  ejwfhni: Logan ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<txt-file557> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  hozefhdslm: toddy ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<txt-file557> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  vcyusazpb: markthomas ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<txt-file557> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  drjoix: negronjl ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<txt-file557> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  mbsew: toddy ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<txt-file557> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  nuzosfdtra: ubuntulo1 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<txt-file557> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  axhthudjm: Orphis ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<txt-file557> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  ywbqc: karlthane ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<txt-file557> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  pavfsm: shananigans ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<txt-file557> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  gsvuropi: drkokandy ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<txt-file557> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  okdgklab: chrisccoulson ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<txt-file557> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  nukrnw: rbalint ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<txt-file557> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  drosshcktr: Logan ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<txt-file557> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  wlygwnfp: maxb_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<txt-file557> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  clkjb: tinoco ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
ile (standard input) matches
